#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Есть ли в буддизме обьекты веры?

## Сергей А

Если есть - подскажите пожалуйста.
Я вот пока не нашел.
Реинкарнация вроде логическое продолжение причинно-следственной связи и концкпции анатмана.

----------


## Huandi

Вера есть, но не как основание воззрения и философии, а как элемент практики. Есть люди, которые следуют Пути на основании _доверия (шрадха)_ к другим - Будде, архатам и прочим. И достигают цели. Это считается хуже, чем следовать с опорой на знание, так как больше вероятность отпада от Пути. Виды святых даже так и делятся - по этому признаку.

----------

Аня Приходящая (09.11.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Если есть - подскажите пожалуйста.
> Я вот пока не нашел.
> Реинкарнация вроде логическое продолжение причинно-следственной связи и концкпции анатмана.


Есть, конечно. Это и предположение о том, что имеется множественность рождений. И, самое главное, вера в закон каммы. Ну и плюс, меньшие объекты. Например буддисты верят в то, что Сиддхаттха Готама достиг просветления и стал Буддой т.е существом лишённым любых омрачений.

----------

Aion (19.10.2009), Bob (19.10.2009), Tram Phan Tram (04.11.2009), Zom (19.10.2009), Алекс С (19.10.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.10.2009), Аня Приходящая (09.11.2009), Буль (19.10.2009), Кавамото (29.11.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Это и предположение о том, что имеется множественность рождений. И, самое главное, вера в закон каммы.


Надо понимать, что для индийцев это не являлось верой. Скорее наоборот - вера требовалась для обратных суждений. Как у тайцев, интересно? Для них перерождения это то, во что они верят, или то, что для них очевидно?

----------


## Топпер

Это очевидно для всех, кто вырос в ареале культуры, предполагающей реинкарнацию в том или ином виде. Так же, как для большинства авраамитов очевидно, что есть Творец.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.11.2009), Tram Phan Tram (04.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Это очевидно для всех, кто вырос в ареале культуры, предполагающей реинкарнацию в том или ином виде. Так же, как для большинства авраамитов очевидно, что есть Творец.


Есть большая разница. "Авраамизм" постоянно говорит о вере в Творца, это его главная опора. В случае с перерождениями такой усиленной настойчивой пропаганды не имеется. Не надо с детства долбить, как в случае с "веруй в Бога", и не вызывает рефлексорного отторжения. А принимается легко и просто.

Спросите у авраамита , верует ли он в Бога? И у простого индийца, верит ли он в перерождения? Для первого то, что это именно предмет веры, и что можно и не верить, будет очевидно, а второй может не сразу и понять, что у него именно вера, а не научное знание.

И давайте не забывать о том, что подходить с критерием современного научного познания к положениями древних учений не очень корректно. Тут важнее, что это было на момент создания - предложение верить в некую выдумку, или для всех очевидное и понятное?

----------

PampKin Head (19.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> И давайте не забывать о том, что подходить с критерием современного научного познания к положениями древних учений не очень корректно. Тут важнее, что это было на момент создания - предложение верить в некую выдумку, или для всех очевидное и понятное?


Вопрос то в теме задаётся не древним индийцам, а современным россиянам (и не только).

С т.з. любой религиоведческой экспертизы Буддизм - религия т.к. в нём есть все основные признаки религии в т.ч. вера в сверхъестественное. В более частном варианте выражаемое, как вера в посмертное существование (в виде реинкарнации).

----------

Tram Phan Tram (04.11.2009), Аня Приходящая (09.11.2009), лесник (21.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Сергий же написал абсолютно верно:  "Реинкарнация ... логическое продолжение причинно-следственной связи...".  То есть, это знание дается и логикой (россиянам это сложно конечно).

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Сергий же написал абсолютно верно:  "Реинкарнация ... логическое продолжение причинно-следственной связи...".  То есть, это знание дается и логикой (россиянам это сложно конечно).


Увы. Здесь я его разочарую.  Эта логика прекрасно работает только при заданых стартовых условиях.

----------

Raudex (19.10.2009), Tram Phan Tram (04.11.2009), Иван Ран (19.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> "Реинкарнация ... логическое продолжение причинно-следственной связи и концепции анатмана.". То есть, это знание дается и логикой (россиянам это сложно конечно).


А можно эту логическую цепочку (например: от момента убийства родителей до рождения существа в аду) продемонстрировать?

----------


## Huandi

> Увы. Здесь я его разочарую.  Эта логика прекрасно работает только при заданых стартовых условиях.


Разверните, о чем тут речь?

----------


## Huandi

> А можно эту логическую цепочку (например: от момента убийства родителей до рождения существа в аду) продемонстрировать?


А можно не путать "карму" и "перерождения" для начала?  :Cool: 

С позиции идеализма тут все достаточно просто - в сознании формируется определенное впечателение, которое создает тенденцию для будущего разворачивания видения именно адского мира. Конкретно и по шагам расскзать, это примерно то же, как объяснить конкретную форму пены у приливной волны в океане  - слишком много условий

----------


## PampKin Head

> Увы. Здесь я его разочарую.  Эта логика прекрасно работает только при заданых стартовых условиях.


А в этом ничего страшного нет... Здесь же не казанский университет, чтобы доказывать одно и тоже при разной аксиоматике.

----------


## Топпер

> С точки зрения религиоведческой экспертизы и точные науки - не менее религия.


В точных науках всё же есть верифицируемость (хотя бы до некоего  неквантового предела) независимая от экспериментатора



> Имхо, вопрос веры постоянно всплывает, потому что в буддизм косяком идут несостоявшиеся авраамиты...


Так никуда от веры не деться. Не наука Буддизм - религия. 
Вам в любом случае предлагается поверить (пусть и сдобрив это логикой или чем-либо ещё) в то, что Будда - это Будда. В то, что есть камма и т.д.
Посмотрите первый фактор Восмьеричного Пути - правильного понимания. В нём, как раз сконцентрированы вопросы "правильного понимания" - того, что надо правильно понимать. А, по сути, верить в эти положения.



> Следовательно, говорю я, "Правильное понимание" бывает двух видов: 
> 1. Понимание того, что милостыня и жертвоприношение не бесполезны; что существует плод и результат как хороших, так и плохих действий; что существуют такие вещи, как эта жизнь и следующая жизнь; что отец и мать, а также самопроизвольно рождающиеся существа (в небесных мирах) — это не просто слова; что в мире существуют аскеты и жрецы, незапятнанные и чистые, и они могут объяснить эту жизнь и последующую жизнь, которые они постигли сами — вот что называется "земным правильным пониманием", которое приносит земные плоды и даёт благоприятные результаты. 
> М.117


Если же взять более прикладной аспект, то буддистам надо верить в то, что их учители - высокие практики обладающие мудростью и каммическим видением.

----------

Pavel (21.10.2009), Tram Phan Tram (04.11.2009), Аня Приходящая (09.11.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Разверните, о чем тут речь?


Например, в буддизме часто обосновывают множественность рождений через способы восприятия и умозаключения. Соответственно вперёд ставят сознание - далее "внешний мир".

Реальный же человек видит мёртвое тело другого человека и не видит, как он вновь становится живым. И исходя из такого жизненного опыта, буддийские построения - не более, чем вера.

----------

Pavel (21.10.2009), Raudex (19.10.2009), Tram Phan Tram (04.11.2009), Аня Приходящая (09.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

"Понимать" и "верить" разные термины, и разные именно в контексте пути.

----------

Чженсинь (28.10.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> А можно не путать "карму" и "перерождения" для начала?


Так а что мне путать, если сказанно что: _Реинкарнация ... логическое продолжение причинно-следственной связи_?

Лично я, причинно-следственный закон с реинкарнацией не только не путаю, но и не смешиваю, в отличии от некоторых  :Smilie: .

----------

Pavel (21.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Например, в буддизме часто обосновывают множественность рождений через способы восприятия и умозаключения. Соответственно вперёд ставят сознание - далее "внешний мир".
> 
> Реальный же человек видит мёртвое тело другого человека и не видит, как он вновь становится живым. И исходя из такого жизненного опыта, буддийские построения - не более, чем вера.


И что? Разумеется, верная логика требует верной воззренческой позиции. Которая так же выводится логикой.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В точных науках всё же есть верифицируемость (хотя бы до некоего  неквантового предела) независимая от экспериментатора


Далеко не все... Особенно в вопросах интерпритаций.




> Так никуда от веры не деться. Не наука Буддизм - религия. 
> Вам в любом случае предлагается поверить (пусть и сдобрив это логикой или чем-либо ещё) в то, что Будда - это Будда. В то, что есть камма и т.д.
> Посмотрите первый фактор Восмьеричного Пути - правильного понимания. В нём, как раз сконцентрированы вопросы "правильного понимания" - того, что надо правильно понимать. А, по сути, верить в эти положения.


Это если вы не занимаетесь практической проверкой...

Таким же образом можно выучить учебник физики или химии.



> Если же взять более прикладной аспект, то буддистам надо верить в то, что их учители - высокие практики обладающие мудростью и каммическим видением.


Вы же верите, что МГУ даст поступающему именно научные знания по биологии, а не теософский бред... Здесь аналогичные допущения.

----------


## Huandi

> Так а что мне путать, если сказанно что: _Реинкарнация ... логическое продолжение причинно-следственной связи_?
> 
> Лично я, причинно-следственный закон с реинкарнацией не только не путаю, но и не смешиваю, в отличии от некоторых .


Для доказательства перерождений нам не надо разбираться, какое именно будет следующее перерождение. В этом разница.

----------


## Топпер

> "Понимать" и "верить" разные термины, и разные именно в контексте пути.


Большой разницы нет. Пока нет опыта - всё остальное вера. Хотя, не спорю, аспекты этой веры несколько разные.




> И что? Разумеется, верная логика требует верной воззренческой позиции. Которая так же выводится логикой.


Не выводится. Через буддийскую позицию может быть выведен, разве, что солипсизм.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Для доказательства перерождений нам не надо разбираться, какое именно будет следующее перерождение. В этом разница.


Для доказательства перерождений, вы будите указывать на причинно-следственный закон. Или у вас бывают перерождения без кармы?

Так как логически выводится то, что одно существо умерло, а другое из-за действий умершего, в аду родилось? Ад у вас, кстати, тоже логически выводится?

----------


## Топпер

> Это если вы не занимаетесь практической проверкой...


Христиане тоже самое говорят: что бог открывается не безбожникам, а тем, кто занимается практической проверкой.



> Вы же верите, что МГУ даст поступающему именно научные знания по биологии, а не теософский бред... Здесь аналогичные допущения.


Да, конечно. Я с этим не спорю. Вообще без допущений мы жить не можем. 
Допущения могут быть до определённой степени правильными. А могут быть и неправильными. Например, я могу допустить, что к.э.н. Р. Кадыров сам писал диссертацию. Но жизненный опыт показывает, что это, возможно,  не совсем так.

----------

Pavel (21.10.2009), Tong Po (22.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Собственно, а почему не использовать вместо существительного "вера" другие: допушение, рабочая гипотеза...

Русский язык богат и без контекстов аввраамитов.

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Большой разницы нет. Пока нет опыта - всё остальное вера. Хотя, не спорю, аспекты этой веры несколько разные.


Посмотрите на списки святых - там постоянно указана разница между соедующими путем веры и путем знания.  sraddhavimukta и prajnavimukta - освобождение верой и освобождение знанием, это классическое деление.




> Не выводится. Через буддийскую позицию может быть выведен, разве, что солипсизм.


 :EEK!:  я даже сказать ничего не могу на подобное...

----------


## Топпер

> Собственно, а почему не использовать вместо существительного "вера" другие: допушение, рабочая гипотеза...
> 
> Русский язык богат и без контекстов аввраамитов.


Потому, что в таком случае термин "рабочая гипотеза" можно применить и к авраамистическим построениям. Но, традиционно все привыкли к слову "вера".

----------


## PampKin Head

> Христиане тоже самое говорят: что бог открывается не безбожникам, а тем, кто занимается практической проверкой.


Там начинаются гадания, кто на самом деле открывается (и большой просто для спекуляций в стиле: меня штырит; я считаю, что это бог).

Таким образом точное знание и при их раскладах отсутствует.

----------


## Huandi

> Для доказательства перерождений, вы будите указывать на причинно-следственный закон. Или у вас бывают перерождения без кармы?


Не бывают. Но какое конкретное будет следующее рождение, в контексте разговора именно о реальности перерождений, несущественно.




> Так как логически выводится то, что одно существо умерло, а другое из-за действий умершего, в аду родилось? Ад у вас, кстати, тоже логически выводится?


Почитайте сообщение выше, я его отредактировал видимо после того, как вы уже прочитали.

----------


## Топпер

> Посмотрите на списки святых - там постоянно указана разница между соедующими путем веры и путем знания.  sraddhavimukta и prajnavimukta - освобождение верой и освобождение знанием, это классическое деление.


Правильно. Но это потому, что освобождение через знания - это освобождение через опыт. Опыт - не вера.

----------

Bob (19.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Там начинаются гадания, кто на самом деле открывается (и большой просто для спекуляций в стиле: меня штырит; я считаю, что это бог).
> 
> Таким образом точное знание и при их раскладах отсутствует.


Буддистам тоже часто говорят: "достигнете - сами поймёте". Или о том, что "просветление подобно прохождению разряда огромной мощности через тело". Даже у нас, тхеравадинов, Ниббана описывается апофатически именно потому, что о ней невозможно сказать что-либо определённое, кроме того, что она - прекращение страданий. Или мы не можем сказать о том, существует Будда в Ниббане или не существует.

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Потому, что в таком случае термин "рабочая гипотеза" можно применить и к авраамистическим построениям. Но, традиционно все привыкли к слову "вера".


Они будут категорически не согласны с определением в стиле "рабочая гипотеза"... Ибо сам факт признания такового лишает их каких либо перспектив в рамках их же духовного пути...

Ибо (как известно) "я послан к заблудшим овцам дома Израэлева", а всем остальным - по вере его... Тем же, у кого  "рабочая гипотеза" и он не заблудшая овца соответствующего дома возможно кандидатское звание, но никак не "царство небесное".

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Правильно. Но это потому, что освобождение через знания - это освобождение через опыт. Опыт - не вера.


Написано не "опыт", а именно "знание". Архаты, достигшие путем веры, достигли без опыта, что-ли?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Почитайте сообщение выше, я его отредактировал видимо после того, как вы уже прочитали.


Вы может уже напишите логическое доказательство реинкарнации, и мы с Топпером просветлеем?




> Не бывают. Но какое конкретное будет следующее рождение, в контексте разговора именно о реальности перерождений, несущественно.


Оно несущественно, потому что не доказуемо?  :Smilie:  А что существенно тогда?

----------


## Huandi

> Вы может уже напишите логическое доказательство реинкарнации, и мы с Топпером просветлеем?


Для этого достаточно изучить буддийскую абхидхарму и логику до такой степени, что они будут для вас более истинными, чем материализм. Иначе же, вам остается следовать только вере, тут Топпер абсолютно прав.




> Оно несущественно, потому что не доказуемо?  А что существенно тогда?


Вы не вникаете в разговор... я говорю, что для конкретной темы это неважные частности, а вы про какое-то "не доказуемо"

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Написано не "опыт", а именно "знание". Архаты, достигшие путем веры, достигли без опыта, что-ли?


А, в этом смысле.....
Через веру у них было очень сильное устремление.
А у интеллектуалов развилось хорошее понимание. Но я, честно говоря, не очень верю, что только через интеллект и философствование можно достичь Ниббаны. Это - бесспорно нужная составляющая, но без практики вряд ли возможно, достичь Ниббаны.

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Но я, честно говоря, не очень верю, что только через интеллект и философствование можно достичь Ниббаны.


А тут не верить, тут знать надо.  :Smilie: 




> но без практики вряд ли возможно, достичь Ниббаны.


Чем же это развитие знаний 4БИ не практика?

----------


## Bob

Кстати определение слова "вера" из Википедии: 


> Вера — признание чего-нибудь истинным без опоры на факты или логику, лишь на основании внутренней (субъективной) уверенности, которая не нуждается в доказательствах, хотя иногда и подыскивает их.


Так что согласен слово имеет некий нежелательный авраамистический окрас.

----------

Dmitridorje (19.10.2009), PampKin Head (19.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Уважаемые, не осознавшие себя авраамиты!
> 
> Вам лучше оставаться в той культурной среде, где вы воспитывались и алкали отношений с Отцом вашим...


Это и в мой адрес так же?
Предполагаю, что Вас (может быть еще кого-либо) смущает ник "Сергий". Спешу Вас уверить, что ни к христианству ни к православию он не имеет отношения. Скорее это украинское произношение имени "Сергей" - "СэргIй". До знакомства с буддизмом я был воинствующим атеистом - отсюда и вопрос топика.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Для этого достаточно изучить буддийскую абхидхарму и логику до такой степени, что они будут для вас более истинными, чем материализм. Иначе же, вам остается следовать только вере, тут Топпер абсолютно прав.


Топпер абсолютно прав, говоря про заданные стартовые условия. От вас же логических аргументов за всю тему никаких не последовало.




> Вы не вникаете в разговор... я говорю, что для конкретной темы это неважные частности, а вы про какое-то "не доказуемо"


Так если нет обоснования неважности, то и вывод я делаю соотвествующий, а не какой-то.

----------


## Топпер

> А тут не верить, тут знать надо.


Не видел тех, кто бы только через знание (без усилия), хотя бы сделал идеальным нравственность.



> Чем же это развитие знаний 4БИ не практика?


Потому, что Восьмеричный Путь включает в себя ещё и силу и саматху.

----------

Bob (19.10.2009), Бо (28.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати определение слова "вера" из Википедии: 
> Так что согласен слово имеет некий нежелательных авраамистический окрас.


Если исходить из этого, достаточно узкого определения веры, то в Буддизме такой веры, действительно, меньше.

----------

Bob (19.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Bob

> Если исходить из этого, достаточно узкого определения веры, то в Буддизме такой веры, действительно, меньше.


А у теистических/авраамистических воззрений это наоборот ключевой момент.

----------


## Huandi

> Топпер абсолютно прав, говоря про заданные стартовые условия. От вас же логических аргументов за всю тему никаких не последовало.


1. правильной логикой можно прийти к знанию, что буддийское учение полностью верно, и обрести соответствующее воззрение. (если вы спорите с этим, то ваш тезис - буддийское учение опирается на веру, одного знания недостаточно)

2. следуя буддийскому воззрению (научной части абхидхармы (где про связи между дхармами) и логике), на основании одной логики, без веры, выводятся перерождения.

Формулируйте свои контр-тезисы пожалуйста.

----------


## Huandi

> Не видел тех, кто бы только через знание (без усилия), хотя бы сделал идеальным нравственность.
> 
> Потому, что Восьмеричный Путь включает в себя ещё и силу и саматху.


При чем тут вера? Вы ушли от темы.

----------


## Сергей А

> Кстати определение слова "вера" из Википедии: 
> Так что согласен слово имеет некий нежелательных авраамистический окрас.


Не заметил, подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## Судхана

> Если исходить из этого, достаточно узкого определения веры, то в Буддизме такой веры, действительно, меньше.


Вывод того,что на горе есть огонь из того,что там наблюдается густой дым - это вера?
Или обладая базовыми познаниями в математике,вычислить значение неизвестного в уравнении - это вера?

----------


## Топпер

> Вывод того,что на горе есть огонь из того,что там наблюдается густой дым - это вера?


По большому счёту - да, это вера.
Как раз этим силлогизмом  я ставил в тупик геше.  Дело в том, что в том время, когда применялся этот силлогизм, дым на горе мог происходить только вследствии наличия огня. Но сегодня, я могу на горе поставить дым машину, и ваш вывод о том, что раз на горе есть дым, то должен быть и огонь - окажется ошибочным.



> Или обладая базовыми познаниями в математике,вычислить значение неизвестного в уравнении - это вера?


В некотором смысле вера. Например, аксиомы геометрии не могут быть доказаны логически. Мы используем их на практике по той причине, что никто не смог привести обратных примеров. Используем исходя из *и*кономии.
После открытия Лобачевского, мы смогли увидеть, что выводы планометрии - это только частные выводы, которые не будут работать для всех случаев.

----------


## Huandi

> Вывод того,что на горе есть огонь из того,что там наблюдается густой дым - это вера?
> 			
> 		
> 
> По большому счёту - да, это вера.


Это уже банальная демагогия, простите.  :Smilie: 




> Как раз этим силлогизмом я ставил в тупик геше. Дело в том, что в том время, когда применялся этот силлогизм, дым на горе мог происходить только вследствии наличия огня. Но сегодня, я могу на горе поставить дым машину, и ваш вывод о том, что раз на горе есть дым, то должен быть и огонь - окажется ошибочным.


Гнать надо таких геше. Так как еще в древней Индии уже предусматривались исключения, которые не делают сам вывод ошибочным. И про другие источники дыма что-то было...

----------

Чженсинь (28.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> 2. следуя буддийскому воззрению (научной части абхидхармы (где про связи между дхармами) и логике), на основании одной логики, без веры, выводятся перерождения.


Только вначале нужно поверить в дхаммы.



> При чем тут вера? Вы ушли от темы.


Это я к тому, что и вера и интелектуальное понимание - только части цельного пути.



> 1. правильной логикой можно прийти к знанию, что буддийское учение полностью верно, и обрести соответствующее воззрение. (если вы спорите с этим, то ваш тезис - буддийское учение опирается на веру, одного знания недостаточно)


Но в то, что с помощью такого понимания можно достичь освобождения - тоже нужно верить. Ибо реальные примеры мало кто видел.




> Это уже банальная демагогия, простите.


Увы нет. Это, как раз пример того, как безупречная ранее и казавшаяся столь правильной логикой, на проверку может не выдержать испытания реальностью.



> Гнать надо таких геше. Так как еще в древней Индии уже предусматривались исключения, которые не делают сам вывод ошибочным. И про другие источники дыма что-то было...


Вряд ли Геше-ла захотят выгнать  :Smilie:

----------

Иван Ран (19.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Например, аксиомы геометрии не могут быть доказаны логически. Мы используем их на практике по той причине, что никто не смог привести обратных примеров. Используем исходя из *и*кономии.
> После открытия Лобачевского, мы смогли увидеть, что выводы планометрии - это только частные выводы, которые не будут работать для всех случаев.


А начальные условия в буддизме 4БИ. Но они тоже не предмет веры, они очевидны.

----------


## Топпер

> А начальные условия в буддизме 4БИ. Но они тоже не предмет веры, они очевидны.


Отнюдь не очевидны. 
Очевидна первая БИ. Частично - вторая. Третья и Четвёртая на уровне обычного человека - объекты веры.

----------

Raudex (19.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

я думаю, что Дхамму нужно оценивать не с позиции вера - не вера, а с позиции сравнения с другими религиями.

Например, для меня лично, Дхамма - это вера. Но альтернатив я не вижу т.к. остальные течения вера в ещё большей степени. А атеизм просто не ведёт ни куда.

----------

Raudex (19.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Частично - вторая. Третья и Четвёртая на уровне обычного человека - объекты веры.


Под обычным человеком Вы кого понимаете?

----------


## Huandi

> Только вначале нужно поверить в дхаммы.


Мне не нужно верить в наличие видимого, сознания, гнева, любви и т.п.




> При чем тут вера? Вы ушли от темы. 
> Это я к тому, что и вера и интелектуальное понимание - только части цельного пути.


То есть, не о том, о чем шла речь. 




> 1. правильной логикой можно прийти к знанию, что буддийское учение полностью верно, и обрести соответствующее воззрение. (если вы спорите с этим, то ваш тезис - буддийское учение опирается на веру, одного знания недостаточно)
> 			
> 		
> 
> Но в то, что с помощью такого понимания можно достичь освобождения - тоже нужно верить. Ибо реальные примеры мало кто видел.


Ученый, ставящий эксперимент, не должен обязательно верить в то, что получит конкретный ожидаемый результат. 




> Увы нет. Это, как раз пример того, как безупречная ранее и казавшаяся столь правильной логикой, на проверку может не выдержать испытания реальностью.


Всего лишь демонстрация непонимания, что такое логика суждений - ее зависимость от контекста и прочее.




> Вряд ли Геше-ла захотят выгнать


Потому что _верят_.

----------

Чженсинь (28.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> А атеизм просто не ведёт ни куда.


Атеизм не дает исчерпывающие ответы на многие вопросы. У него нет цели кого то куда то вести.

----------


## Bob

> Не заметил, подскажите пожалуйста.


В смысле подсказать почему определение слова _"вера"_ (по крайней мере в авраамистичкеском контексте) имеет нежелательный окрас?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

> Вряд ли Геше-ла захотят выгнать
> 			
> 		
> 
> Потому что верят.


Геше, как обьект (сори) буддизма и есть обьект веры?

----------


## Топпер

> Под обычным человеком Вы кого понимаете?


Не достигшего первой ступени святости. А, в боле широком смысле того, кто только приходит к Дхамме.

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Геше, как обьект (сори) буддизма и есть обьект веры?


В данном случае, как субъект авидьи.

----------


## Сергей А

> В смысле подсказать почему определение слова _"вера"_ в авраамистичкеском контексте имеет нежелательный окрас?


Я не нашел в этом определении ничего авраамистического.

----------


## Судхана

> По большому счёту - да, это вера.
> Как раз этим силлогизмом  я ставил в тупик геше.  Дело в том, что в том время, когда применялся этот силлогизм, дым на горе мог происходить только вследствии наличия огня. Но сегодня, я могу на горе поставить дым машину, и ваш вывод о том, что раз на горе есть дым, то должен быть и огонь - окажется ошибочным.


Хорошо,тогда можно добавить в набор предпосылок - признаки,которые могут достоверно говорить нам об отсутствии там дымовой машины,не в этом суть.
Речь идёт о принятии достоверных результатов критического исследования на предмет наличия огня на горе.Или,может,вы в принципе считаете невозможным вывести это достоверно?




> В некотором смысле вера. Например, аксиомы геометрии не могут быть доказаны логически. Мы используем их на практике по той причине, что никто не смог привести обратных примеров. Используем исходя из *и*кономии.
> После открытия Лобачевского, мы смогли увидеть, что выводы планометрии - это только частные выводы, которые не будут работать для всех случаев.


В том-то и дело,что аксиома - это положение не нуждающееся в доказательстве,принимаемое как само собой разумеющееся.
Или может, факты того,что огонь горячий,вода мокрая,подброшенный вверх камень упадёт назад - это тоже объекты веры?

----------


## Топпер

> Мне не нужно верить в наличие видимого, сознания, гнева, любви и т.п.


А вот то, что это дхаммы - всё равно нужно верить.



> Ученый, ставящий эксперимент, не должен обязательно верить в то, что получит конкретный ожидаемый результат.


Т.е. вы практикуете не ожидая от практики положительного результата?



> Всего лишь демонстрация непонимания, что такое логика суждений - ее зависимость от контекста и прочее.


Вот контексты и прочее и определяют, в итоге, применение логики.



> Потому что _верят_.


 :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Не достигшего первой ступени святости. А, в боле широком смысле того, кто только приходит к Дхамме.


На любом уровне, еще до достижения сротапанны, уже есть деление на следующих путем веры и путем знания.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это и в мой адрес так же?
> Предполагаю, что Вас (может быть еще кого-либо) смущает ник "Сергий". Спешу Вас уверить, что ни к христианству ни к православию он не имеет отношения. Скорее это украинское произношение имени "Сергей" - "СэргIй". До знакомства с буддизмом я был воинствующим атеистом - отсюда и вопрос топика.


По поводу воинствующих атеистов Далай-Лама выразился вполне однозначно (это, так сказать - тарджет групп для буддистов):

Далай-Лама:
http://savetibet.ru/2009/10/18/dalai_lama.html



> И еще один момент, который мне хотелось бы прояснить: менять веру — непростая задача. Например, здесь, на Западе, большинство из вас выросли в семьях, исповедующих христианскую традицию. У вас христианские корни, и поэтому я хочу предупредить вас о том, что менять веру очень сложно. *Разумеется, это не распространяется на тех людей, которые считают себя убежденными атеистами: ничего страшного, если они вдруг почувствуют влечение к буддизму. Замечательно, если вы сделаете буддизм своей религией; это лучше, чем оставаться атеистом. Обычно я называю сторонников атеизма «крайними атеистами», потому что, с определенной точки зрения, буддизм — тоже своего рода атеизм. Но, думаю, лучше быть буддистом, чем крайним атеистом.*

----------

Raudex (19.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

То, что практика приведет к Освобождению - это вера?

----------


## Huandi

> А вот то, что это дхаммы - всё равно нужно верить.


То, что слово "явление" означает именно "явление"? Это как раз знание, а не вера. Так как опирается на факты, а не на "субъективное мнение".




> Т.е. вы практикуете не ожидая от практики положительного результата?


Мы говорили не о том, что и как я практикую. Уходите от темы опять.




> Вот контексты и прочее и определяют, в итоге, применение логики.


Нет, они просто входят в логику, это ее часть.

----------


## Топпер

> Хорошо,тогда можно добавить в набор предпосылок - признаки,которые могут достоверно говорить нам об отсутствии там дымовой машины,не в этом суть.


Как это не в этом суть, если в итоге наше, казавшееся верным, умозаключение, на проверку оказывается ошибочным. И добавить в набор предпосылок новые, совсем не всегда оказывается возможным.



> Речь идёт о принятии достоверных результатов критического исследования на предмет наличия огня на горе.Или,может,вы в принципе считаете невозможным вывести это достоверно?


Только с долей вероятности. Вы же знаете, что верным умозаключением считается таковое, которое в итоге, не противоречит жизненному опыту.



> В том-то и дело,что аксиома - это положение не нуждающееся в доказательстве,принимаемое как само собой разумеющееся.


Нет. Аксиома - это то, что не может быть логически доказано. Она принимается за отсчётную точку и считается верной до тех пор, пока не будет найден хотя бы один случай, исключающий её верность.



> Или может, факты того,что огонь горячий,вода мокрая,подброшенный вверх камень упадёт назад - это тоже объекты веры?


В некотором смысле да. Точнее эту веру, можно называь допустимой т.к. она не противоречит жизненному опыту. Но всё это действует только в рамках заданной системы. Стоит изменить рамки, как система может рухнуть.

Например, вы можете облить руку спиртом и поджечь. И увидите, что огонь далеко не всегда горячий. А для жителя экватора можно открыть холодильник и показать, что вода, далеко не всегда мокрая.

----------

Иван Ран (19.10.2009)

----------


## Bob

> Я не нашел в этом определении ничего авраамистического.


А я думаю что слово _"вера"_ не совсем подходит, скорее "доверие", ибо например у теистов (частности у христиан), вера это собственно и есть религиозная практика. Без подтверждения на собственном опыте, потому что придерживаясь теистического воззрения проверить его на своём собственном опыте невозможно, христиане как верно заметил б. Топпер, ответят на это мол "просто веруешь недостаточно", а это уже замкнутый круг. А в Буддизме положения Дхаммы проверить как раз таки можно и нужно (!!!), но для начала согласен некое наличие веры (доверия) всё же необходимо думаю.

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> То, что практика приведет к Освобождению - это вера?


Это саддха. Доверие. Не слепая вера, но вера достаточная для начала практики.

----------

Bob (19.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Вот контексты и прочее и определяют, в итоге, применение логики.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Нет, они просто входят в логику, это ее часть.


У индийцев даже результат спора не мог поменяться, так как зависел от контекста. И если на чей-то победивший тезис в будущем находился хороший ответ, то та прошлая победа не переставала ей быть. Вот так.

----------

PampKin Head (19.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> То, что слово "явление" означает именно "явление"? Это как раз знание, а не вера. Так как опирается на факты, а не на "субъективное мнение".


Вы можете видеть дхаммы, как не обладающие длительностью? И можете видеть все дхаммические процессы, которые возникают в сознании?



> Мы говорили не о том, что и как я практикую. Уходите от темы опять.


Тогда про учёных так же не в тему. Буддисты - не учёные.



> Нет, они просто входят в логику, это ее часть.


В которую из многих видов логики они входят? Наша жизненная логика, например, не будет в ладах с булевой.

----------

Иван Ран (19.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В которую из многих видов логики они входят? Наша жизненная логика, например, не будет в ладах с булевой.


Так называемая "жизненная логика" логикой по существу не является вообще.

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009), Судхана (19.10.2009)

----------


## Судхана

> я думаю, что Дхамму нужно оценивать не с позиции вера - не вера, а с позиции сравнения с другими религиями.
> 
> Например, для меня лично, Дхамма - это вера. Но альтернатив я не вижу т.к. остальные течения вера в ещё большей степени.


Да,если бы Сиддхартха Гаутама руководствовался вашими принципами никакой буддийской  дхаммы на Земле и не было
бы)))




> А атеизм просто не ведёт ни куда.


В это вы тоже просто верите?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Да,если бы Сиддхартха Гаутама руководствовался вашими принципами никакой буддийской  дхаммы на Земле и не было
> бы)))


Может быть. Но если вы со мной не согласны, могу посоветовать попытаться обратить в Буддизм какого-либо христианина или убеждённого атеиста. И вы сами, на практике увидите, чего стоят буддийские постулаты.



> В это вы тоже просто верите?


Это сами атеисты говорят: после смерти - всё.

----------


## Huandi

> Вы можете видеть дхаммы, как не обладающие длительностью?


Я могу это понять при помощи логики.




> И можете видеть все дхаммические процессы, которые возникают в сознании?


Не относится к теме.




> Тогда про учёных так же не в тему. Буддисты - не учёные.


В тему, так как хорошая аналогия и к месту.




> В которую из многих видов логики они входят?


В буддийскую.

----------


## Сергей А

> А мне кажется, что слово вера не совсем подходит-скорее доверие, ибо например у теистов, в частности у христиан, вера это собственно и есть религиозная практика. Без подтверждения на собственном опыте, потому что придерживаясь теистического воззрения проверить его на своём собственном опыте невозможно, христиане как верно заметил б. Топпер, ответят на это мол "просто веруешь недостаточно", а это уже замкнутый круг. А в буддизме положения Дхаммы проверить как раз таки можно и нужно (!!!), но для начала согласен некое наличие веры (доверия) всё же необходимо думаю.


Если посмотреть этимологию (http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0), то Вы скорее правы. Но Фасмер тоже не дает однозначного происхождения этого слова.

----------

Bob (19.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Может быть. Но если вы со мной не согласны, могу посоветовать попытаться обратить в Буддизм какого-либо христианина или убеждённого атеиста. И вы сами, на практике увидите, чего стоят буддийские постулаты.


Насколько помню, Будда ни за кем не бегал с целью обращения... Да и если приходили к нему, часто надо было раза три попросить.

Некоторым не мог помочь даже Будда (с)

----------


## Топпер

> Я могу это понять при помощи логики.


Из истории вы наверное знаете, что применяя локику выводы делались от времени 1/60 моргания глаза, до одной биллионной доли сверкания молнии. И всем их логика казалась верной, а логика противников - ущербной.



> Не относится к теме.


Т.е. не можете?



> В тему, так как хорошая аналогия и к месту.


У меня такая аналогия не находит отклика.



> В буддийскую.


Какой школы?

----------


## Топпер

> Насколько помню, Будда ни за кем не бегал с целью обращения... Да и если приходили к нему, часто надо было раза три попросить.
> 
> Некоторым не мог помочь даже Будда (с)


Будда сам, лично отсылал миссионеров. И сам искал тех, кому мог проповедовать. Если вспомнить пятерых аскетов, то они даже после троекратного предложения Будды не хотели его слушать.

----------


## Huandi

> Из истории вы наверное знаете, что применяя локику выводы делались от времени 1/60 моргания глаза, до одной биллионной доли сверкания молнии. И всем их логика казалась верной, а логика противников - ущербной.


Вы приводите тезис, что могут существовать ошибочные выводы, в качестве доказателсьтва, что вера важнее знания? Самим не смешно?




> Т.е. не можете?


Т.е., от ответа ничего не меняется - он не имеет отношения к теме.




> У меня такая аналогия не находит отклика.


Почему?




> Какой школы?


Школы логиков  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Будда сам, лично отсылал миссионеров. И сам искал тех, кому мог проповедовать. Если вспомнить пятерых аскетов, то они даже после троекратного предложения Будды не хотели его слушать.


Вопрос: а миссионеры потом бегали по полям в поисках тех, кому впарить Дхамму? 

Можно источники, где идет речь о трехкратном отказе его бывших соратников?

----------


## Топпер

Будда не полагался только на логику, и предостерегал от такого подхода:



> "Да, Калама, это правильно, что у вас сомнения, что вы в растерянности, поскольку сомнения возникли в предмете, который сомнителен. Теперь слушайте, Калама, не будьте ведомы рассказами, обычаем или молвой. Не будьте ведомы властью священных слов, *ни явной логикой или доказательством*, ни рассмотрением видимости, ни прелестью умозрительных мнений, ни кажущимися возможностями, ни идеей "это мой учитель". Но, Калама, когда вы знаете по себе, что некоторые вещи неблагоприятны (акусала), ложны, плохи, тогда откажитесь от них... И когда вы знаете по себе, что некоторые вещи благоприятны (кусала) и хороши, тогда примите их и следуйте им".
> 
> 
> Калама сутта

----------


## PampKin Head

> Будда не полагался только на логику, и предостерегал от такого подхода:


В этом отывке указывается, что только логики недостаточно... Чего достаточно? Логика + БВП.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы приводите тезис, что могут существовать ошибочные выводы, в качестве доказателсьтва, что вера важнее знания? Самим не смешно?


Я привёл это в качестве примера, что мугут существовать разные логики, дающие разные выводы. Подчас, столь запутанные, что даже светилы не брались делать однозначные выводы о правильности той или иной системы.



> Т.е., от ответа ничего не меняется - он не имеет отношения к теме.


Меняется. Т.к. если вы можете видеть напрямую, я спрошу о методе. А если не можете, значит, всё остальное из области веры.



> Почему?


Потому, что буддисты - не учёные.



> Школы логиков


Это мадхъямака или виджнянавада?

----------


## Судхана

> То, что практика приведет к Освобождению - это вера?



Для кого вера,а для кого предмет критического исследования  :Smilie: 




> Монахи и учёные должны тщательно анализировать мои слова так же,
> Как подвергают анализу золото 
> Посредством плавления,очищения и полировки,
> И принимать их только после этого -
> А не ради того,чтобы проявить уважение ко мне.

----------


## Huandi

> Будда не полагался только на логику, и предостерегал от такого подхода


Вы считаете Калама-сутту нелогичной, противоречащей логике?  :Smilie:

----------

PampKin Head (19.10.2009)

----------


## Bob

Вот что пишет преп. К. Шри Дхаммананда Маха Тхера:



> *Правильное понимание открывает путь к уверенности; уверенность открывает путь к мудрости. Мудрость открывает путь к спасению.*
> 
> Вера, в том смысле как она рассматривается в теистических религиях, отсутствует в Буддизме, потому что в нём делается упор на понимание. В теистических религиях от последователей требуется вера в то, что нельзя объяснить. Она является успокоительным средством для чувствительного ума. Знание уничтожает веру, а когда объект веры рассматривается при помощи разума, вера уничтожает сама себя. Уверенность нельзя обрести на основе веры, потому что вера не использует способность к рассуждению, или использует её совсем незначительно.
> В отношении нелогичной и "слепой" природы веры, Вольтер сказал: "Вера – это значит верить в то, о чём ваш разум говорит, что этого не может быть. Ведь если ваш разум что-то принимает, то слепая вера не требуется."
> Уверенность и вера – это разные вещи. Это потому, что уверенность не является смиренным принятием того, что невозможно познать. Уверенность – это убежденное ожидание не чего-то потустороннего и неизвестного, а того, что можно самостоятельно испытать и понять. Уверенность подобна пониманию, которое ученик испытывает по отношению к преподавателю, излагающему в аудитории закон всемирного тяготения Ньютона. Ученику не следует развивать непоколебимую веру в учителя и в учебник. Он изучает факт, рассматривает научные аргументы и определяет надёжность имеющейся информации. Если сомнения остаются, то он должен воздержаться от принятия каких-либо суждений, пока ему самому не представится возможность проверить точность информации. Для буддистов уверенность – это плод разума, знания и опыта. Развитая уверенность никогда не является слепой верой. Уверенность становится способностью ума понять суть и смысл жизни.
> В книге "Чему учил Будда" Валпола Рахула пишет:
> Вопрос веры возникает тогда, когда нет видения – видения в любом смысле этого слова. В то мгновение, когда вы видите, вопрос о вере исчезает. Если я скажу вам, что в сжатой ладони моей руки есть драгоценность, вопрос веры возникает, поскольку вы ее не видите. Но если я разжимаю свой кулак и показываю вам драгоценность, тогда вы сами видите ее и вопрос веры не возникает. Так древнее буддийское изречение гласит: "Осознавая так же, как видишь драгоценность (или плод миробаланового дерева) в ладони".

----------

Tong Po (22.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы считаете Калама-сутту нелогичной, противоречащей логике?


Прикол: если не опираться на логику, то Калама-сутту стоит воспринять на веру! Дайте 2!

----------


## Huandi

> Я привёл это в качестве примера, что мугут существовать разные логики, дающие разные выводы. Подчас, столь запутанные, что даже светилы не брались делать однозначные выводы о правильности той или иной системы.


С "логиками" можно разобраться, решить какая лучше, и что правильнее (или, что все это неправильно). С верой же тут просто полный пипец.




> Т.е., от ответа ничего не меняется - он не имеет отношения к теме.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Меняется. Т.к. если вы можете видеть напрямую, я спрошу о методе. А если не можете, значит, всё остальное из области веры.


Если астроном не видит все звезды, то он не имеет право говорить, что знает о том, что звезды реальность? Впрочем, для отрицающего логику приводить аргументы смысла нет...




> Почему?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Потому, что буддисты - не учёные.


Есть же буддисты-ученые.




> Школы логиков
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Это мадхъямака или виджнянавада?


Поздняя виджнянавада.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы считаете Калама-сутту нелогичной, противоречащей логике?


я считаю её противоречащей логике некоторых буддистов, считающих, что достаточно опираться только на логику.

----------


## До

Я так понимаю - абсолютно по любому вопросу можно опираться на веру, пока мы это не познали сами.

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> С "логиками" можно разобраться, решить какая лучше, и что правильнее (или, что все это неправильно). С верой же тут просто полный пипец.


До сих пор не разобрались. Ибо, какждый исходит из своих предпосылок. Потому и существуют параллельно несколько направлений. 



> Если астроном не видит все звезды, то он не имеет право говорить, что знает о том, что звезды реальность? Впрочем, для отрицающего логику приводить аргументы смысла нет...


Понятно. Уходите от ответа.



> Есть же буддисты-ученые.


Но они занимаются исследованием в других сферах, либо другими методами.



> Поздняя виджнянавада.


А как быть с Мадхъямакой? Что скажет преп.Судхана, как оперирующий мадхъямакой прасангикой, как главным инструментом?

----------


## PampKin Head

> я считаю её противоречащей логике некоторых буддистов, считающих, что достаточно опираться только на логику.


Однозначно надо еще истово верить в 2х2=4 (с поправками на то, что это - десятичная система счисления и т.д. и т.п.)

----------

Судхана (19.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Однозначно надо еще истово верить в 2х2=4.


В дважды два = четыре, вы оперируете внешними объектами. И результат вполне может быть верифицируем. Здесь не нужна вера.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В дважды два = четыре, вы оперируете внешними объектами. И результат вполне может быть верифицируем. Здесь не нужна вера.


А вот Лобачевский по другому смотрел на ситуацию с параллельными прямыми.

----------


## Топпер

> Вопрос: а миссионеры потом бегали по полям в поисках тех, кому впарить Дхамму?


По разному.




> Можно источники, где идет речь о трехкратном отказе его бывших соратников?


Можно. Арияпарийесана сутта. Там же есть и про то, как Будда думал учить своих прежних учителей Алару Каламу и Уддаку Рамапутту, и про аскета Упаку, который не впечатлился рассказом Будды. И про троекратное обращение к аскетам.




> А вот Лобачевский по другому смотрел на ситуацию с параллельными прямыми.


И, кстати, правильно делал. О чём я выше написал.  Потому и произошло открытие.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Можно. Арияпарийесана сутта. Там же есть и про то, как Будда думал учить своих прежних учителей Алару Каламу и Уддаку Рамапутту, и про аскета Упаку, который не впечатлился рассказом Будды. И про троекратное обращение к аскетам.


Про наставников - некорректный пример. Благодарность Будды и оценка их готовности понять были высоки, потому и было желание поделится найденным. И это далеко не рядовой случай.

То, что Упакка не впечатлися - это же не означает, что Будда просто навязывал ему Дхамму как делают классические проповедники-авраамиты.

Про аскетов сейчас гляну.

----------


## Топпер

> Про аскетов сейчас гляну.


И про братьев Кассап, которых Будда шёл обращать. И про Ангулималу, которого Будда отнюдь не случайно встретил. И про Вассу на небесах, куда Будда ушёл с целью проповедовать богам. (но эти события, конечно, не в этой сутте).
Собственно говоря, этим желанием Будда и отличается от Паччекабудды.

Вообще я не знаю от кого пошла эта легенда, что дескать Буддизм - не миссионерская религия.
Конечно же миссионерская. Иначе Дхамма умерла бы там же, где и была открыта - в северо-восточной Индии. Не одна мировая религия не может распространятся без миссионерства.
Далеко за примерами ходить не нужно: сколько буддийских учителей самых разных направлений ринулись в нашу страну после падения железного занавеса.

Другое дело, что методы миссионерства у буддизма мягче, чему христиан.

----------

Bob (19.10.2009), Иван Ран (19.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> я считаю её противоречащей логике некоторых буддистов, считающих, что достаточно опираться только на логику.


В Калама-сутте Будда как раз не говорит, что надо опираться на веру. Он говорит, что надо опираться на знание, которое полагается верным. Мой тезис был -  что можно опираться только на логику в том смысле, что не требуется обязательная опора на веру. Вы же передергиваете, и утверждаете, что я говорю об опоре только на логику уже вне контекста пары логика\вера. Нехорошо. 




> С "логиками" можно разобраться, решить какая лучше, и что правильнее (или, что все это неправильно). С верой же тут просто полный пипец.
> 			
> 		
> 
> До сих пор не разобрались. Ибо, какждый исходит из своих предпосылок. Потому и существуют параллельно несколько направлений.


В главном ведь расхождений нет? 




> Если астроном не видит все звезды, то он не имеет право говорить, что знает о том, что звезды реальность? Впрочем, для отрицающего логику приводить аргументы смысла нет...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Понятно. Уходите от ответа.


Я дал четкий и исчерпывающий ответ. А реакции в стиле форума кураева удивления не вызывают... 




> Есть же буддисты-ученые.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Но они занимаются исследованием в других сферах, либо другими методами.


Я имел в виду пандитов. Тех, кто писал буддийские тексты.




> А как быть с Мадхъямакой? Что скажет преп.Судхана, как оперирующий мадхъямакой прасангикой, как главным инструментом?


Я не считаю прасангику логичной.

----------


## Судхана

> Может быть. Но если вы со мной не согласны, могу посоветовать попытаться обратить в Буддизм какого-либо христианина или убеждённого атеиста. И вы сами, на практике увидите, чего стоят буддийские постулаты.


Это было бы легко,если бы люди имели способность к беспристрастному анализу.
Но к этой способности прийти нелегко даже искренне стремящимся применить подобные принципы при изучении положений той или иной системы.
Словами Чандракирти:



> Тот,кто избавившись от привязанности[к своим взглядам] и неприязни [к взглядам других],проведёт верный анализ[природы явлений], - быстро достигнет освобождения.

----------

Tong Po (22.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> В Калама-сутте Будда как раз не говорит, что надо опираться на веру. Он говорит, что надо опираться на знание, которое полагается верным. Мой тезис был -  что можно опираться только на логику в том смысле, что не требуется обязательная опора на веру. Вы же передергиваете, и утверждаете, что я говорю об опоре только на логику уже вне контекста пары логика\вера. Нехорошо.


Ок. Если не обязательно опиратсья на веру, на, что ещё кроме логики *необходимо* опираться?



> В главном ведь расхождений нет?


Как нет? А интерпретация степени приближения к познанию абсолютной истины второго и третьего поворота колеса?
Куда, как более чем значительное расхождение.



> Я дал четкий и исчерпывающий ответ. А реакции в стиле форума кураева удивления не вызывают...


Вот, как раз, чёткого и исчерпывающего ответа (подразумевающего "да" или "нет") вы и не дали.



> Я имел в виду пандитов. Тех, кто писал буддийские тексты.


Их, скорее, можно называть схоластами. Ибо они опирались на фундамент религиозных текстов.



> Я не считаю прасангику логичной.


А Нагарджуна считал. Налицо существование двух логичных логик, каждую из которых последователий считают более верной  :Smilie:

----------

Иван Ран (19.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

По моим ощущениям, вопрос веры в буддизме стоит на грани веры и доверия.

----------


## Топпер

> Это было бы легко,если бы люди имели способность к беспристрастному анализу.
> Но к этой способности прийти нелегко даже искренне стремящимся применить подобные принципы при изучении положений той или иной системы.
> Словами Чандракирти:


Немного отвлекаясь. А, что вы можете сказать, по поводу пассажа Хунади:



> Я не считаю прасангику логичной.


?

----------


## Топпер

> По моим ощущениям, вопрос веры в буддизме стоит на грани веры и доверия.


Очень похоже, что так.

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Zom

> По моим ощущениям, вопрос веры в буддизме стоит на грани веры и доверия.


Это одно и тоже в принципе. Это фактор ума, называющийся "саддха" (saddha).
Можно сказать, что этот фактор позволяет принять ряд вещей, для того, чтобы выстроить логичную не разваливающуюся на части и не противоречивую систему для того, чтобы можно было этой системой оперировать - в том числе и на практике - чтобы в конечном счёте проверить истинность или ложность тех или иных элементов системы или же всей системы целиком.

Буддийская вера отличается от "вер" других религий тем, что все положения буддийской доктрины проверяются на опыте (хотя этот тезис тоже требуется изначально принять на веру). В других религиях, насколько я понимаю, присутствует никак не проверяемая вера (в некий элемент или феномен, который человек в принципе не способен понять - никак и никогда) и играет ключевую роль этой религии. Поскольку такая вера априори не проверяется, её можно назвать "слепой верой". Вот в буддизме такого поступлата, требующего слепой веры, нет вообще. И потому самой "слепой веры" в буддизме тоже нет.

----------

Bob (19.10.2009), Бо (14.11.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Буддийская вера отличается от "вер" других религий тем, что все положения буддийской доктрины проверяются на опыте (хотя этот тезис тоже требуется изначально принять на веру). В других религиях, насколько я понимаю, присутсвует никак непроверяемая вера (в некий элемент или феномен, который человек в принципе не способен никак и никогда не способен понять) и играет ключевую роль этой религии. Поскольку такая вера априори не проверяется, её можно назвать "слепой верой". Вот в буддизме такого поступлата слепой веры нет вообще.


Да, если смотреть на веру с этой т.з., то расхождения с Буддизмом будут. 
В христиастве сам бог не может быть познан *в принципе.* Тогда, как в Буддизме, состояние Будды и Ниббана могут быть проверены на опыте. Ибо, хотя бы теоретическиони достижимы.

----------


## Судхана

> я считаю её противоречащей логике некоторых буддистов, считающих, что достаточно опираться только на логику.


Разве такие существуют?  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Если не обязательно опиратсья на веру, на, что ещё кроме логики необходимо опираться?


Есть два источника знания - чувственное и выводное. 




> В главном ведь расхождений нет?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Как нет? А интерпретация степени приближения к познанию абсолютной истины второго и третьего поворота колеса?
> Куда, как более чем значительное расхождение.


Главное это 4БИ. Все остальное вторично. Если кто-то подвергает сомнению и их, то тут уже можно говорить, что это не буддизм.




> Вот, как раз, чёткого и исчерпывающего ответа (подразумевающего "да" или "нет") вы и не дали.


Я дал четкое объяснение, что из ответа "нет" (который был очевиден, и ваш вопрос был лишь ходом спорщика), нельзя делать вывод о том, что я "не знаю что такое дхармы" (или что там было, уже не помню).




> Их, скорее, можно называть схоластами.


Ругань какая-то уже почти на всех известных буддистов прошлого пошла...




> А Нагарджуна считал.


Нагарджуна не считал мадхьямаку самостоятельным учением, и назвал тех, кто попытается таковым ее сделать, плохими словами.

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Zom

> В христиастве сам бог не может быть познан в принципе.


Насколько я понимаю, не только сам Бог как феномен не может быть познан, но и акт творения Богом (мира, человека, души и т.д.) тоже никак не может быть познан. Эдакий запредел, не имеющий аналога во вселенной, чтобы это понять-описать.

----------


## Сергей А

> И потому самой "слепой веры" в буддизме тоже нет.


Вот так понятно - все-таки сказывется во мне христианская ментальность мышления! :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> И про братьев Кассап, которых Будда шёл обращать. И про Ангулималу, которого Будда отнюдь не случайно встретил. И про Вассу на небесах, куда Будда ушёл с целью проповедовать богам. (но эти события, конечно, не в этой сутте).
> Собственно говоря, этим желанием Будда и отличается от Паччекабудды.
> 
> Вообще я не знаю от кого пошла эта легенда, что дескать Буддизм - не миссионерская религия.
> Конечно же миссионерская. Иначе Дхамма умерла бы там же, где и была открыта - в северо-восточной Индии. Не одна мировая религия не может распространятся без миссионерства.
> Далеко за примерами ходить не нужно: сколько буддийских учителей самых разных направлений ринулись в нашу страну после падения железного занавеса.
> 
> Другое дело, что методы миссионерства у буддизма мягче, чему христиан.



Т.е. на основании этих примеров мы записываем Будду в активные миссионеры? Фигасе!
Учителей, кста, приглашали (обычная практика).

Такой момент: мы миссионерство от прозелетизма отличаем или в этой дискуссии одно и тоже?

----------


## Иван Ран

> 1. правильной логикой можно прийти к знанию, что буддийское учение полностью верно, и обрести соответствующее воззрение. (если вы спорите с этим, то ваш тезис - буддийское учение опирается на веру, одного знания недостаточно)
> 
> 2. следуя буддийскому воззрению (научной части абхидхармы (где про связи между дхармами) и логике), на основании одной логики, без веры, выводятся перерождения.
> 
> Формулируйте свои контр-тезисы пожалуйста.


Не понятны ваши возражения против рассмотрения частных случаев реинкарнации, то есть понятно что вам это рассматривать не хочется, а почему, никак не пояснено. А между тем, через конкретные примеры такие вещи должны рассматриваться, если вы конечно хотите видеть подтверждения своих логических доказательств в жизни. Если этих подтверждений нет, то они не основательны с научной точки зрения, поэтому могут быть лишь предметом веры.

Логическое же доказательство справедливо в том случае, когда в нём *оперируют достоверными фактами*. Например: есть кирпич, есть физ. законы и есть голова человека, мы можем узнать исходя из рассматриваемых составляющих, что случится с головой человека, если кирпич на неё упадёт. Нам не нужно непосредственно видеть что произойдёт с головой, зная все составляющие рассматриваемого эксперимента, мы можем логически вывести результат. Ни о какой достоверности в вопросах об обусловленных кармой перерождениях, нет, поэтому подобные философские системы могут быть сколько угодно изощрёнными и логичными, но только в рамках, которые обусловлены не проверяемыми допущениями, положенными в основу рассуждения. 

О чём тут ещё спорить и какие контр-тезисы приводить, Huandi?

----------


## Судхана

> До сих пор не разобрались. Ибо, какждый исходит из своих предпосылок. Потому и существуют параллельно несколько направлений.


Те,кто так думает,наверное, и не смогут "разобраться".

Есть только один путь достижения - действовать.©





> А как быть с Мадхъямакой? Что скажет преп.Судхана, как оперирующий мадхъямакой прасангикой, как главным инструментом?


Надо же,а я этого и не знал!  :Smilie: 
Честно говоря,я пока не определился с этим,я ещё изучаю.

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## До

> — Я не считаю прасангику логичной. 
> — А Нагарджуна считал. Налицо существование двух логичных логик, каждую из которых последователий считают более верной


Так небыло прасангики во времена Нагарджуны.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.10.2009)

----------


## Bob

> Например: есть кирпич, есть физ. законы и есть голова человека, мы можем узнать исходя из рассматриваемых составляющих, что случится с головой человека, если кирпич на неё упадёт. Нам не нужно непосредственно видеть что произойдёт с головой, зная все составляющие рассматриваемого эксперимента, мы можем логически вывести результат.


А если человек в каске, и мы непосредственно не видим момент падения кирпича и не знаем что человек надел каску (хотя предположзить это мы можем), логическая цепочка разрушится?  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Не понятны ваши возражения против рассмотрения частных случаев реинкарнации, то есть понятно что вам это рассматривать не хочется, а почему, никак не пояснено.


Конкретные случаи почти непредсказуемы согласно самой же буддийской теории кармы. Можно говорить только о тенденциях. Можно объяснить, почему убийство создает тенденцию к рождению в аду - создается отпечаток в сознании, и он приводит к соотвествующему проявлению - развертке сознания в мире, соотвествующем этому отпечатку.




> Логическое же доказательство справедливо в том случае, когда в нём оперируют достоверными фактами.


Явления психической жизни это и есть достоверные факты.




> О чём тут ещё спорить и какие контр-тезисы приводить, Huandi?


Пока от вас никаких и не было, поэтому и спора нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Судхана

> В дважды два = четыре, вы оперируете внешними объектами. И результат вполне может быть верифицируем. Здесь не нужна вера.


А разве это не зависит от контеста? :Smilie:

----------


## Судхана

> Так небыло прасангики во времена Нагарджуны.


Как отдельно оформившейся школы,да и то с каких позиций на это смотреть.
С точки зрения прасангиков,Будда Шакьямуни был мадхьямика-прасангиком  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (22.10.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.10.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> А если человек в каске, и мы непосредственно не видим момент падения кирпича и не знаем что человек одел каску (хотя предположзить это мы можем), логическая цепочка разрушится?


Если нам неизвестны составляющие эксперимента, то как мы можем говорить о достоверном результате? 




> Пока от вас никаких и не было, поэтому и спора нет


Мой контр-тезис очевиден: буддизм не наука, реинкарнация обусловленная кармой научно не доказывается, не с помощью "чувственного"  и не с помощью "выводного". Это трудный момент для понимания?

----------


## Сергей А

А православие, как я понимаю - слепая вера. Вот, что собственно и хотелось доказать. Себе.
А буддисту вера просто не нужна, в нем вообще нет такого понятия.

----------


## Huandi

> Мой контр-тезис очевиден: буддизм не наука, реинкарнация обусловленная кармой научно не доказывается, не с помощью "чувственного" и не с помощью "выводного". Это трудный момент для понимания?


Доказывается, если следовать буддийскому воззрению, а не материализму. А начать следовать воззрению можно через знание, а не веру. Это трудный момент для понимания?

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Судхана

> И про братьев Кассап, которых Будда шёл обращать. И про Ангулималу, которого Будда отнюдь не случайно встретил. И про Вассу на небесах, куда Будда ушёл с целью проповедовать богам. (но эти события, конечно, не в этой сутте).
> Собственно говоря, этим желанием Будда и отличается от Паччекабудды.
> 
> Вообще я не знаю от кого пошла эта легенда, что дескать Буддизм - не миссионерская религия.
> Конечно же миссионерская. Иначе Дхамма умерла бы там же, где и была открыта - в северо-восточной Индии. Не одна мировая религия не может распространятся без миссионерства.
> Далеко за примерами ходить не нужно: сколько буддийских учителей самых разных направлений ринулись в нашу страну после падения железного занавеса.
> 
> Другое дело, что методы миссионерства у буддизма мягче, чему христиан.


Думаю,принципы этого,чётко описаны в Ламриме Чже Цонкапы:



> В "Виная-сутре" сказано:
> "Без просьбы не учи".
> Как сказано,без просьбы не учите.Но ежели и попросят,проверьте,[подходящие ли] "сосуды".А если знаете,что "сосуды"[подходящие],можете проповедовать и без прошения.


Впрочем,если за миссионерство считать само стремление распространять Учение,то пожалуй,миссионерство в буддизме имеет место быть.

----------

Tong Po (22.10.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. на основании этих примеров мы записываем Будду в активные миссионеры? Фигасе!


Я же по факту говорил. По факту, сам Будда шёл проповедовать даже тогда, когда его не хотели слушать.



> Учителей, кста, приглашали (обычная практика).


Бывает, что приглашают. Бывают, что сами начинают проповедовать. Как, например опять же Будда молодым людям гнавшимся за проституткой.



> Такой момент: мы миссионерство от прозелетизма отличаем или в этой дискуссии одно и тоже?


Если обращается в буддизм представитель другой религии, напримёр крещённый в детстве православный. Это, что будет: миссионерство или прозелитизм?

----------


## Сергей А

> Впрочем,если за миссионерство считать само стремление распространять Учение,то пожалуй,миссионерство в буддизме имеет место быть.


Конечно! Еще бы Будде не хотеть распространять свое знание!

----------


## Топпер

> Так небыло прасангики во времена Нагарджуны.


Прасангики не было. Но мадхъямака была.

----------


## Топпер

> Доказывается, если следовать буддийскому воззрению, а не материализму. А начать следовать воззрению можно через знание, а не веру. Это трудный момент для понимания?


Ключевые слова "если начать следовать буддийскому воззрению". Вот в этом то и дело. Если начать следовать христианскому воззрению, то христианство тоже будет выглядеть очевидным и доказуемым.

----------

Tong Po (22.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Ключевые слова "если начать следовать буддийскому воззрению". Вот в этом то и дело. Если начать следовать христианскому воззрению, то христианство тоже будет выглядеть очевидным и доказуемым.


Христианские воззрения недоказуемы. Бога-творца нет.

----------


## Huandi

> Доказывается, если следовать буддийскому воззрению, а не материализму.* А начать следовать воззрению можно через знание, а не веру*. Это трудный момент для понимания?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ключевые слова "если начать следовать буддийскому воззрению". Вот в этом то и дело. Если начать следовать христианскому воззрению, то христианство тоже будет выглядеть очевидным и доказуемым.


А если прочитать мое сообщение внимательнее?

----------


## Сергей А

> А если прочитать мое сообщение внимательнее?


А в чем Вы видите противоречие цитат?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Доказывается, если следовать буддийскому воззрению, а не материализму. А начать следовать воззрению можно через знание, а не веру. Это трудный момент для понимания?


Мои соболезнования, Huandi  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Есть два источника знания - чувственное и выводное.


А, вы об этом. ....
Кстати, иддхи к какому виду относятся?



> Главное это 4БИ. Все остальное вторично. Если кто-то подвергает сомнению и их, то тут уже можно говорить, что это не буддизм.


Дьявол, как известно, прячется в деталях. Если сделать главным стремление к счастью, то и между мировыми религиями разницы не будет. 
Опять же, это не сводит на нет несостыковки разных буддийских логик.



> Я дал четкое объяснение, что из ответа "нет" (который был очевиден, и ваш вопрос был лишь ходом спорщика), нельзя делать вывод о том, что я "не знаю что такое дхармы" (или что там было, уже не помню).


Ок. Теперь ответ "нет" очевиден. А ваше знание дхамм в этом случае остаётся чисто интеллектуальным знанием. В некотором роде верой.



> Ругань какая-то уже почти на всех известных буддистов прошлого пошла...


Почему ругань? Схоласт - не ругательное слово. 



> Нагарджуна не считал мадхьямаку самостоятельным учением, и назвал тех, кто попытается таковым ее сделать, плохими словами.


потому, что он опирался на сутры. А это - поле для веры.

----------


## Huandi

> А в чем Вы видите противоречие цитат?


Не цитат, и не противоречие. А совершенно непонятное игнорирование второй половины сообщения, откуда как раз и следует разница и с христианствои и прочее.

----------


## Топпер

> А если прочитать мое сообщение внимательнее?


А повнимательнее мы ещё не пришли к выводу, что это действительно знание (опыт), а не интеллектуальная информация, которая часто бывает верой.

----------


## Bob

> Если нам неизвестны составляющие эксперимента, то как мы можем говорить о достоверном результате?


Так и я о том же.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> А, вы об этом. ....
> Кстати, иддхи к какому виду относятся?


К прямому чувственному с помощью манаса. Но, у обычных (не будд) йогинов не обходится и тут без поредства логики, и не может ей противоречить (мы про знание говорим, понятно).




> Дьявол, как известно, прячется в деталях.


У христиан может, так как у них вообще неразбериха. У буддистов же все очевидно - страдание, причина страдания....




> Опять же, это не сводит на нет несостыковки разных буддийских логик.


А должно? Я, или кто-то еще, разве утверждал, что все взгляды всех школ истинные?




> Ок. Теперь ответ "нет" очевиден. А ваше знание дхамм в этом случае остаётся чисто интеллектуальным знанием. В некотором роде верой.


Это просто-напросто нелогичное утверждение. Смотрите применение вашей же логики на другом предмете: Вы не видели всех вихар во всем мире и во все времена? Значит то, что вы живете в вихаре, есть лишь предмет веры, не более. 




> Схоласт - не ругательное слово.


Переносное значение слова - ругательное (плохой философ), а прямое (средневековый ученый-богослов) неприменимо к буддистам.




> Нагарджуна не считал мадхьямаку самостоятельным учением, и назвал тех, кто попытается таковым ее сделать, плохими словами.
> 			
> 		
> 
> потому, что он опирался на сутры. А это - поле для веры.


То есть, вы говорите, что Нагарджуна не понимал смысла сутр, а только верил в них?

----------


## Судхана

Чже Цонкапа считал,что приступая к практике учения Будды,важно полагаться на "четыре опоры".Это означает,что вы учитесь:
1.доверять учению,а не лицу,которое его излагает;
2.полагаться на значение,а не на слова;
3.доверять писаниям прямого смысла,а не тем,которые нуждаются в толковании;
4.полагаться на мудрость,а не на обычное сознание.

----------

Zom (19.10.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.10.2009), Ануруддха (20.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> А повнимательнее мы ещё не пришли к выводу, что это действительно знание (опыт), а не интеллектуальная информация, которая часто бывает верой.


Как вы можете прийти к выводу, если опираетесь не на логику, а на веру? Никак.

----------


## Топпер

> К прямому чувственному с помощью манаса. Но, у обычных (не будд) йогинов не обходится и тут без поредства логики, и не может ей противоречить (мы про знание говорим, понятно).


Для обычного человека такое прямое видение не будет чувственным. Здесь - поле для веры.



> У христиан может, так как у них вообще неразбериха. У буддистов же все очевидно - страдание, причина страдания....


Скажем так: более очевидно. 



> А должно? Я, или кто-то еще, разве утверждал, что все взгляды всех школ истинные?


Я понимаю, что логично, если одна из логик самая логичная, она должна победить другие. Но этого на практике не произошло.



> Это просто-напросто нелогичное утверждение. Смотрите применение вашей же логики на другом предмете: Вы не видели всех вихар во всем мире и во все времена? Значит то, что вы живете в вихаре, есть лишь предмет веры, не более.


Не совсем так. Из того, что я вижу одну вихару, ещё не следует, что в мире есть другие вихары.



> Переносное значение слова - ругательное (плохой философ), а прямое (средневековый ученый-богослов) неприменимо к буддистам.


Под схоластикой понимают споры на мелкие, частные темы. Буддийские споры этому соответствуют.
Но, в общем то, не суть. Схоластами их всё одно не я назвал. Они в религиоведении так проходят.



> То есть, вы говорите, что Нагарджуна не понимал смысла сутр, а только верил в них?


Я этого не утверждаю. Я не могу видеть, что знал или не знал Нагарджуна. Возможно он даже реализовал на практике во всей полноте то, что проповедовал. 
Любой ответ на эту тему для меня будет верой. Т.к. я всё равно не могу проверить.

----------


## Судхана

> А повнимательнее мы ещё не пришли к выводу, что это действительно знание (опыт), а не интеллектуальная информация, которая часто бывает верой.


Н-да,пожалуй,так мы ничего не выясним.
Давайте,для начала чётко определим область применения термина "вера",то есть дадим точное определение этого понятия.

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Для обычного человека такое прямое видение не будет чувственным. Здесь - поле для веры.


Вы говорите о вере к тому, что постиг ясновидением другой человек? Да, это будет именно верой. И это, *чужие ясновидения, не есть нечто обязательное для постижения Дхармы.* 




> Я понимаю, что логично, если одна из логик самая логичная, она должна победить другие. Но этого на практике не произошло.


Это было бы возможно, только если бы все люди имели способность глубокого, ясного и *неангажированного* мышления.




> Это просто-напросто нелогичное утверждение. Смотрите применение вашей же логики на другом предмете: Вы не видели всех вихар во всем мире и во все времена? Значит то, что вы живете в вихаре, есть лишь предмет веры, не более.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не совсем так. Из того, что я вижу одну вихару, ещё не следует, что в мире есть другие вихары.


Ваш тезис: "если Huandi не видит сразу все дхармы, то он не знает о дхармах". На вихарах это будет: "если Топпер не видел все вихары, он не знает о вихарах".




> Схоластами их всё одно не я назвал. Они в религиоведении так проходят.


Это заблуждение тех релиоведов.




> То есть, вы говорите, что Нагарджуна не понимал смысла сутр, а только верил в них?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Я этого не утверждаю. Я не могу видеть, что знал или не знал Нагарджуна. Возможно он даже реализовал на практике во всей полноте то, что проповедовал. 
> Любой ответ на эту тему для меня будет верой. Т.к. я всё равно не могу проверить.


Можно *проанализировать*, ведет ли учение Нагарджуны к верной цели (Нирване), или же не ведет. Соответствует ли тому, чему учил Будда, или нет. И т.п.

----------

Судхана (19.10.2009)

----------


## Судхана

> Я понимаю, что логично, если одна из логик самая логичная, она должна победить другие. Но этого на практике не произошло.


И не произойдёт,как и в данной дискуссии - каждый останется при своих позициях.
 :Smilie:

----------

Huandi (19.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Медленно "сьехали" с веры на логику. Да, у Буддистов своя логика. И они считают ее самой логичной. Если буддизм нелогичен - выбирай что-либо более логичней (если найдешь :Cool: ).

Вобщем, буддисты верят в свою логику.

----------


## Топпер

> Это было бы возможно, только если бы все люди имели способность глубокого, ясного и *неангажированного* мышления.


Ангажированность - это и есть составляющая веры.
Хотя учителей, почитаемых великими сложно заподозрить в отсутствии глубокого, ясного и неангажированного мышления.
По вашему (как сторонника поздней виджнянавады), как я понимаю, должно получатся, что Чандракирти был или ангажирован или необладал глубоким и ясным умом



> Ваш тезис: "если Huandi не видит сразу все дхармы, то он не знает о дхармах".


Такого тезиса не было. Я предложил показать мгновенность дхамм. И то, как вы воспринимаете те дхаммы, которые невозможно воспринять чувственно.



> На вихарах это будет: "если Топпер не видел все вихары, он не знает о вихарах".


Соответственно вывод будет: если Топпер не видел всех вихар, он не может доподлинно говорить о всех вихарах. Но только с некой долей вероятности.



> Можно *проанализировать*, ведет ли учение Нагарджуны к верной цели (Нирване), или же не ведет. Соответствует ли тому, чему учил Будда, или нет. И т.п.


Именно так. Я об этом и говорил: что в рамках самой системы всё прекрасно работает. 
Но мы ещё не перевели из разряда веры саму Ниббану. А доказывать нечто, через недоказанное - это и есть вера. Христиане точно так же в рамках богословия доказывают существование бога.

----------


## Топпер

> И не произойдёт,как и в данной дискуссии - каждый останется при своих позициях.


А свои позиции - это и есть стартовые условия для логики. Соответственно, при разных исходных посылах логика даст разные выводы.

----------


## Топпер

> Медленно "сьехали" с веры на логику. Да, у Буддистов своя логика. И они считают ее самой логичной. Если буддизм нелогичен - выбирай что-либо более логичней (если найдешь).
> 
> Вобщем, буддисты верят в свою логику.


Она, действительно, хорошо работает. Единственно, что не стоит её абсолютизировать. Логика - это только инструмен, но не цель.

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009), Судхана (19.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Логика - это только инструмен, но не цель.


Попробую перефразировать.
Вера - это только инструмент, но не цель.
Получилось?

----------


## Топпер

> Попробую перефразировать.
> Вера - это только инструмент, но не цель.
> Получилось?


Конечно. 
Цель - Ниббана. Истинная реальность. Но виден ориентир на неё становится только у сотапан. В результате у них падение уже невозможно. 
Полностью постигают ещё только Архаты.

Остальные составляющие: саддха, паннья, вирия, саматха и сати - это инструменты.

----------

Bob (19.10.2009), Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Попробую сформулировать межрелигиозное понятие веры:
"Вера есть инструмент достижения истины в религии".
Опровергнете?

----------


## Huandi

> Хотя учителей, почитаемых великими сложно заподозрить в отсутствии глубокого, ясного и неангажированного мышления.


Можно заподозрить. Но тут стоит еще учесть, что в принципе может быть несколько правильных систем одновременно. И споры не являются обязательно показателем полной провальности какого-то воззрения. Тут еще есть элемент изучения, путем диспута, и даже своего рода спорта (это уже конечно плохо).




> По вашему (как сторонника поздней виджнянавады), как я понимаю, должно получатся, что Чандракирти был или ангажирован или необладал глубоким и ясным умом


Именно так.




> Такого тезиса не было. Я предложил показать мгновенность дхамм. И то, как вы воспринимаете те дхаммы, которые невозможно воспринять чувственно.


Я понял ваше мнение именно так, как сформулировал тезис. Сформулируйте его сами, чего же проще.




> Соответственно вывод будет: если Топпер не видел всех вихар, он не может доподлинно говорить о всех вихарах. Но только с некой долей вероятности.


Ну так и я не гвоорил, что могу говорить о всех конкретных дхармах во всем мире. Но можно говорить о дхармах вообще, о их категориях и прочем. Представьте, что Топпер изучил массу литературы, статей о вихарах, выслушал много разных рассказов о них, и видел достаточно большое их количество. Ему все равно мы не разрешим говорить о вихарарах, так как он не видедл их все?




> Именно так. Я об этом и говорил: что в рамках самой системы всё прекрасно работает.


Вне системы ничего и не может работать. О чем тут вообще говорить?




> Но мы ещё не перевели из разряда веры саму Ниббану.


Докажу ее в три предложения, если будет желание выслушать. В рамках "системы" конечно, но достаточно широко понимаемой.

----------


## Судхана

> Она, действительно, хорошо работает. Единственно, что не стоит её абсолютизировать. Логика - это только инструмент, но не цель.


Согласен,логика - это инструмент для верного познания,но этим инструментом ещё надо уметь правильно пользоваться. 
И логика должна,прежде всего,опираться на эмпирический опыт,на твёрдое знание.
Устами Далай-ламы:



> Видите ли,общий буддийский подход заключается в том,что мы всегда должны принимать факты.Досужие домыслы,не основывающиеся на эмпирическом опыте,когда таковой возможен,неуместны.Таким образом,если гипотеза была подвергнута проверке,в результате которой она на 100 процентов подтвердилась,то это именно то,что нам следует принять.

----------


## Сергей А

> Конечно. 
> Цель - Ниббана. Истинная реальность. Но виден ориентир на неё становится только у сотапан. В результате у них падение уже невозможно. 
> Полностью постигают ещё только Архаты.
> 
> Остальные составляющие: саддха, паннья, вирия, саматха и сати - это инструменты.


А вот эти Ваши непонятные слова и есть обьект моего изучения :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

> Согласен,логика - это инструмент для верного познания,но этим инструментом ещё и надо уметь правильно пользоваться.


А умение пользоваться достигается практикой, так ведь?

----------


## Судхана

> Попробую сформулировать межрелигиозное понятие веры:
> "Вера есть инструмент достижения истины в религии".
> Опровергнете?


Вера в ложные концепции - это не вера?
Или,может,она тоже инструмент достижения истины? :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

> Вера в ложные концепции - это не вера?
> Или,может,она тоже инструмент достижения истины?


Концепции ложны со стороны буддизма. Это межрелигиозное определение.

----------


## Судхана

> Конечно. 
> Цель - Ниббана. Истинная реальность. Но виден ориентир на неё становится только у сотапан. В результате у них падение уже невозможно. 
> Полностью постигают ещё только Архаты.
> 
> Остальные составляющие: саддха, паннья, вирия, саматха и сати - это инструменты.


Вы забыли упомянуть,что это позиция Тхеравады. :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

> Вы забыли упомянуть,что это позиция Тхеравады.


Интересно, какую еще Топпер может отстаивать позицию :Smilie:

----------

Bob (19.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Попробую сформулировать межрелигиозное понятие веры:
> "Вера есть инструмент достижения истины в религии".
> Опровергнете?


Такое не опровергну. Оно достаточно широкое.

----------


## Судхана

> Концепции ложны со стороны буддизма. Это межрелигиозное определение.


Речь именно о ложных концепциях,несостоятельность которых общепринята,как например,средневековая концепция о том,что земля лежит на трёх слонах.

----------


## Топпер

> Докажу ее в три предложения, если будет желание выслушать. В рамках "системы" конечно, но достаточно широко понимаемой.


Это самое интересное.
Слушаю.

----------

Huandi (19.10.2009), Судхана (19.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> А вот эти Ваши непонятные слова и есть обьект моего изучения


Доверие, мудрость, радостное усердие, сосредоточение и внимательность.

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009), Судхана (19.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Речь именно о ложных концепциях,несостоятельность которых общепринята,как например,средневековая концепция о том,что земля лежит на трёх слонах.


Это Вы представителям других религий попробуйте доказать!
Меня за советскую власть агитировать уже не нужно :Cool: 

Хорошо, добавлю:
"Вера есть инструмент достижения истины в религии *для ее последователей*".

----------


## Топпер

> А умение пользоваться достигается практикой, так ведь?


Практикой. Плюс, сверкой с текстами (именно поэтому полезно знать слова Будды) общением с другими признанными практиками.

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Это самое интересное.
> Слушаю.


Нирвана это прекращение жажды. Жажда есть субъективное, и поддающееся сознательному управлению. Следовательно, жажду можно прекратить, и обрести Нирвану.

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Нирвана это прекращение жажды


Ок.



> Жажда есть субъективное


Ок.



> , и поддающееся сознательному управлению.


Повседневный опыт не показывает, что все виды жажды поддаются сознательному управлению. И, более того, не показывает, что эта жажда может быть устранена насовсем. И здесь христиане правы в своей критике.



> Следовательно, жажду можно прекратить, и обрести Нирвану.


Соответственно вывод не может быть принят.

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Повседневный опыт не показывает, что все виды жажды поддаются сознательному управлению. И, более того, не показывает, что эта жажда может быть устранена насовсем.


Например какой вид жажды не поддается сознательному управлению? Мой опыт показывает обратное - любой вид жажды можно прекратить, другое дело в сложности этого, и засильи привычек. Все виды жажды, по сути, есть одно и то же. И прекращение поэтому не вызывает вопросов о своей возможности.

----------


## Топпер

> Например какой вид жажды не поддается сознательному управлению?


Например, жажда дышать



> Мой опыт показывает обратное - любой вид жажды можно прекратить, другое дело в сложности этого, и засильи привычек.


На время - да. Но потом они возвращаются.



> Все виды жажды, по сути, есть одно и то же. И прекращение поэтому не вызывает вопросов о своей возможности.


Хотя бы то, что есть рупа и нама. И есть желания на уровне рупы и есть желания на уровне намы, говорит о том, что их природа различна. Я бы не стал столь опрометчиво валить их в одну кучу.

----------


## Huandi

> Например, жажда дышать


Чтобы дышать жажда не требуется. Уверен, вы правильно понимаете термин?




> На время - да. Но потом они возвращаются.


Главное - принципиальная возможность.




> Хотя бы то, что есть рупа и нама. И есть желания на уровне рупы и есть желания на уровне намы, говорит о том, что их природа различна. Я бы не стал столь опрометчиво валить их в одну кучу.


И в чем же именно принципиальность этого различия? Причем такая, которая препятствует признанию, что жажду можно прекратить сознательно?

Ваш тезис: "вся жажда не может быть прекращенна сознательно"?

----------


## Топпер

> Чтобы дышать жажда не требуется. Уверен, вы правильно понимаете термин?


Задержите дыхание на минуту - увидите. 
Но если хотите более традиционный. Пусть будет чувственная жажда при виде женщин.



> Главное - принципиальная возможность.


Нет. Главное, как раз, окончательность. 
Чувственная жада может быть практически вся подавлена в медитации. Но Будда не увидел в этом ценности, ибо по выходе из самадхи, она возвращалась.



> И в чем же именно принципиальность этого различия? Причем такая, которая препятствует признаю, что жажду можно прекратить сознательно?


В чём, скажем принципиальная разница, желания пить вкусный напиток и желанием быть?
Просто это разные виды желаний. Одно проистекают от наличия канала вкуса, а другое от ума. Не скажу, что эти желания сильно похожи. Не зря же Будда выделял три варианта жажды. Не было бы различия - не выделял бы.

----------


## Сергей А

> Но *Будда не увидел в этом ценности*, ибо по выходе из самадхи, она возвращалась.


Разве?

----------


## Huandi

> Задержите дыхание на минуту - увидите.


Жажда, о которой учил Будда, это мышление, которое выражается суждениями, содержащими "я" или "мое". Для дыхания это будет мышление "я дышу". Суждение "тело дышит" не содержит жажды, если нет суждения "мое тело". У архата жажды нет, а он дышит.




> Но если хотите более традиционный. Пусть будет чувственная жажда при виде женщин.


То же самое.




> Главное, как раз, окончательность.


Если имеется принципиальная возможность, то и окончательность так же возможна.




> В чём, скажем принципиальная разница, желания пить вкусный напиток и желанием быть?


Принципиальной разницы нет, так как жажда это суждения с "я" или "мое".

----------


## Топпер

> Разве?


Да. Именно поэтому он не удовлетворился учением своих учителей Алары Каламы и Удаки Рамапутты, и пошёл искать свой путь.

----------

Сергей А (19.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Жажда, о которой учил Будда, это мышление, которое выражается суждениями, содержащими "я" или "мое".


Хех... Да нет же никакой персонификации в буддизме!

----------


## Huandi

> Хех... Да нет же никакой персонификации в буддизме!


"Нет" на самом деле, а ложное мышление такое, пока не обретено освобождение, есть.

----------


## Топпер

> Жажда, о которой учил Будда, это мышление, которое выражается суждениями, содержащими "я" или "мое". Для дыхания это будет мышление "я дышу". Суждение "тело дышит" не содержит жажды, если нет суждения "мое тело". У архата жажды нет, а он дышит.


Вы уверены, что у муравья, у которого вряд ли есть суждение "я" или "моё" нет жажды?



> То же самое.


Не понял насчёт тяги к женщинам у Архата.



> Если имеется принципиальная возможность, то и окончательность так же возможна.


Это неверное умозаключение. Из того, что возможно временное прикращение не следует, что метод решает проблему окончательно.

Из того, что мы можем приклееть отволившуюся подмётку не следует, что возможно приклеить её так, чтобы она больше никогда не отваливалась.



> Принципиальной разницы нет, так как жажда это суждения с "я" или "мое".


Думаю, что есть. Хотя бы в последствиях. Первая приводит в кама-локу, вторая в рупа или арупа.
Да и по опыту могу сказать, что ощущаются эти два вида жажды по разному.

----------


## Сергей А

> "Нет" на самом деле, а ложное мышление такое, пока не обретено освобождение, есть.


Воистину богат русский язык! Ничего не понял из этой фразы :Smilie: 
Я не знаток языков, но перевести на другой язык и не утерять смысл импосибл.

----------


## Huandi

> Не понял насчёт тяги к женщинам у Архата.


С ним так же, как с любым другим, больше ничего.




> Из того, что возможно временное прикращение не следует, что метод решает проблему окончательно.


Прекращается в принципе мышление с личностным суждением, а не конкретное желание.  




> Из того, что мы можем приклееть отволившуюся подмётку не следует, что возможно приклеить её так, чтобы она больше никогда не отваливалась.


У нас ситуация, когда подметка отваливается окончательно (прекращается мышление с "я" и "мое"), и обратно она не прирастет, так как обувь выкинута (отброшено стремление, так как нет мышления с "я" или "мое").




> Думаю, что есть. Хотя бы в последствиях. Первая приводит в кама-локу, вторая в рупа или арупа.
> Да и по опыту могу сказать, что ощущаются эти два вида жажды по разному.


"Ощущается" не жажда, а что-то иное, что связано с ней. Жажда же есть мышление с "я" или "мое".

----------


## Huandi

> Воистину богат русский язык! Ничего не понял из этой фразы
> Я не знаток языков, но перевести на другой язык и не утерять смысл импосибл.


Все вроде понятно написано. "Персонификации" нет в истинном смысле, на уровне теории дхарм. Но человек все равно мыслит "персонифицированно", то есть "персонифицирующее мышление" имеется. Тут проводится различие между мышлением и истинностью. Ошибочное мышление и есть причина страдания - авидья (и это практически и есть жажда, так как это то самое мышление с "я" и "мое")

----------

Сергей А (20.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> С ним так же, как с любым другим, больше ничего.


У любого другого есть жажда.



> Прекращается в принципе мышление с личностным суждением, а не конкретное желание.


Желания могут быть и без личностных суждений.



> У нас ситуация, когда подметка отваливается окончательно (прекращается мышление с "я" и "мое"), и обратно она не прирастет, так как обувь выкинута (отброшено стремление, так как нет мышления с "я" или "мое").


Это ниоткуда не следует. Мышление с "я" и "моё" и в обмороке прикращается. А потом снова начинается.



> "Ощущается" не жажда, а что-то иное, что связано с ней. Жажда же есть мышление с "я" или "мое".


Это, некое новое определение. Например, жажда не чувствовать боли не с каким таким "Я" или "моё" не связано. Она даже у простейших организмов есть.

----------


## Huandi

> У любого другого есть жажда.


Я имел в виду, что с сексуальной жажды все точно так же, как с жаждой дышать.




> Желания могут быть и без личностных суждений.


Если под желаниями имеется в виду жажда-танха, то не могут.




> Это ниоткуда не следует. Мышление с "я" и "моё" и в обмороке прикращается. А потом снова начинается.


Потому что не прекращена тенденция к такому мышлению. "Начинается" ведь ни с того ни с сего, а по причинам. Если же нет причин, то не начинается.




> Это, некое новое определение.


Старое, в суттах есть.




> Например, жажда не чувствовать боли не с каким таким "Я" или "моё" не связано.


Связано - "я не хочу чувствовать боль".




> Она даже у простейших организмов есть.


Значит у них есть такое суждение, если у них есть жажда.

----------


## Топпер

> Я имел в виду, что с сексуальной жажды все точно так же, как с жаждой дышать.


Т.е. вы думаете, что у Архата есть половое влечение?



> Если под желаниями имеется в виду жажда-танха, то не могут.


Будда, под желаниями *только таньху*, вроде бы, не подразумевал.



> Потому что не прекращена тенденция к такому мышлению. "Начинается" ведь ни с того ни с сего, а по причинам. Если же нет причин, то не начинается.


Это опять же религиозный постулат. Материалисты говорят, что начинается "просто так". Либо без причины, либо по случайным причинам.
В любом случае вариант про прекращение тенденций не очевиден в опыте. Это и есть вера.



> Связано - "я не хочу чувствовать боль".


я вам в пример муравья приводил. У него никакого понятия о "я" нет, а нежелание чувствовать боль есть.



> Значит у них есть такое суждение, если у них есть жажда.


Опять же, это вольное допущение. Исходя из жизненного опыта можно сказать, что напротив ваша идея неверна, ибо у некоторых животных и мозга то нет. Откуда взяться идеям?

----------


## Huandi

> Т.е. вы думаете, что у Архата есть половое влечение?


Мда. Я сказал, что секс. жажды у архата нет так же, как и жажды дышать.




> Будда, под желаниями только таньху, вроде бы, не подразумевал.


Я говорил о том, о чем во 2-й истине - причине страдания - танхе.  Что вы имели в виду не знаю.




> Материалисты говорят, что начинается "просто так". Либо без причины, либо по случайным причинам.


Материалисты такого не говорят. Для них появление сознания после комы связано с тем, что было и до комы. Материалисты же не думают, что ниоткуда берутся мысли и т.п.




> я вам в пример муравья приводил. У него никакого понятия о "я" нет, а нежелание чувствовать боль есть.


Значит есть понятие о "я". 




> Опять же, это вольное допущение.


Что же тут "вольного", если это логика - есть определение, что такое жажда, есть определение, что такое живое существо (жаждующее).

----------


## Топпер

> Мда. Я сказал, что секс. жажды у архата нет так же, как и жажды дышать.


Половое влечение, в смысле, физиологического процесса.



> Я говорил о том, о чем во 2-й истине - причине страдания - танхе.  Что вы имели в виду не знаю.


я говорю о желании, как более широком термине.



> Материалисты такого не говорят. Для них появление сознания после комы связано с тем, что было и до комы. Материалисты же не думают, что ниоткуда берутся мысли и т.п.


Они думают, что из мозга беруться. Но если цепочку продлить, то неоткуда, по сути.



> Значит есть понятие о "я".


Думаю, что энтомологи с вами не согласятся.



> Что же тут "вольного", если это логика - есть определение, что такое жажда, есть определение, что такое живое существо (жаждующее).


Вот именно. Вы сначала вводите определения, какие вам требуются. А потом отталкиваясь от них можно что угодно выстроить. О чём я и говорю.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сообщение от *Топпер * 
> 
> По большому счёту - да, это вера.
> 
> Как раз этим силлогизмом я ставил в тупик геше. Дело в том, что в том время, когда применялся этот силлогизм, дым на горе мог происходить только вследствии наличия огня. Но сегодня, я могу на горе поставить дым машину, и ваш вывод о том, что раз на горе есть дым, то должен быть и огонь - окажется ошибочным.


Дедушка мог ответить вот так (если бы был знаком с западными наработками): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP5qTPGx9Oo

Ключевые понятия:
"бритва Оккама"методологический редукционизм

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Бритва_Оккама



> «Бритва (лезвие) О́ккама» — методологический принцип, получивший название по имени английского монаха-францисканца, философа-номиналиста Уильяма Оккама (Ockham, Ockam, Occam; ок. 1285—1349). В упрощенном виде он гласит: «Не следует множить сущее без необходимости» (либо «Не следует привлекать новые сущности без самой крайней на то необходимости»). Этот принцип формирует базис методологического редукционизма, также называемый принципом бережливости, или законом экономии.
> 
> Однако то, что называют «Бритвой Оккама», не было сформулировано Оккамом, он всего лишь сформулировал принцип, известный ещё со времён Аристотеля и в логике носящий название «принцип достаточного основания». «Бритва Оккама» — это лишь название принципа, а не его атрибуция (указание на авторство).
> 
> Бритва Оккама, используемая в науке: Если какое-то явление может быть объяснено двумя способами: например, первым – через привлечение сущностей (терминов, факторов, преобразований и т.п.) А, В и С, а вторым – через А, В, С и D, и при этом оба способа дают одинаковый результат, то сущность D лишняя, и верным является первый способ (который может обойтись без привлечения лишней сущности).
> 
> Исторический экскурс
> 
> В издании «Ockam. Philosophical Writings. A Selection Edited and Translated by Philotheus Boehner» (New York, 1957) специалист по истории средневековой философии Филотеус Бёнер сообщает, что чаще всего «Бритва Оккама» даётся автором в такой формулировке: «Без необходимости не следует утверждать многое» (лат. Pluralitas non est ponenda sine necessitate). Более определённо Оккам выразился так:
> ...


P.S. Кстати, думать, что можно поставить лхарамбу в тупик по логическим вопросам - это зачот... "Дедушкин тупик" мог быть вызван проблемами с формой ответа, которую вы сможете понять, а человека до сих пор "прет" на тему "как я поставил дедушку в тупик"!

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.10.2009), Сергей А (20.10.2009), Судхана (20.10.2009), Юй Кан (23.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Половое влечение, в смысле, физиологического процесса.
> 
> я говорю о желании, как более широком термине.


Речь шла о танха. Вы хотите поговорить о чем-то другом?




> Думаю, что энтомологи с вами не согласятся


Энтомологи изучают, есть ли у муравьев суждения "я ползу"?




> Вот именно. Вы сначала вводите определения, какие вам требуются. А потом отталкиваясь от них можно что угодно выстроить. О чём я и говорю.


Я сперва дефинирую сложные понятия, чтобы не было двусмысленностей, и нельзя было строить из что угодно и как угодно. К тому же, все что я до сих пор сказал, это практически пересказ сутр. Впрочем, споруны спорят со всем подряд, не разбриая предмет.

----------


## Судхана

> Если есть - подскажите пожалуйста.
> Я вот пока не нашел.
> Реинкарнация вроде логическое продолжение причинно-следственной связи и концепции анатмана.



Возвращаясь к вопросу в начале топика,можно сказать,что объекты веры в буддизме всё же есть.
Объектом веры признаётся,например,приводимая в словах Будды тонкая причинно-следственная связь между конкретным отдельно взятым  поступком и тем,когда и к какому именно следствию он приведёт(как слова вроде:тогда-то там-то этот человек был таким-то,совершил то-то,за что сейчас получил такое-то следствие).
Считается,что такие связи безошибочно способен видеть только Будда,который полностью избавился от завес к познанию,не связанных с клешами.
Такие связи постигнуть можно лишь опираясь на авторитет слова Будды.

----------

Сергей А (20.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Предметом доверия являются слова Будды вообще. А то, что Будде можно доверять, обосновывается логикой. Доверять своему преподавателю и учебникам должен даже студент-физик, иначе ничему не научится. Но в этом случае нельзя говорить о вере.

----------


## Huandi

Большой хороший (материальный) компьютер, который генерирует нашу реальность (а-ля Матрица, только без физических тел), этакая скандха-машина, гораздо ПРОЩЕ огромной и бесконечной материальной вселенной. То есть, следуя принципу бритвы Оккама, "матричность" следует признать более верной.

----------

Fritz (20.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Дедушка мог ответить вот так (если бы был знаком с западными наработками): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP5qTPGx9Oo


Но он знаком, видимо, не былю



> P.S. Кстати, думать, что можно поставить лхарамбу в тупик по логическим вопросам - это зачот... "Дедушкин тупик" мог быть вызван проблемами с формой ответа, которую вы сможете понять, а человека до сих пор "прет" на тему "как я поставил дедушку в тупик"!


Можно, можно поставить в тупик. Речь же не об одном вопросе шла.
Как только мы выходим с поля, на котором играет буддийская логика, не столь уж сложно поставить в тупик. Проверенно.

----------


## Топпер

> Возвращаясь к вопросу в начале топика,можно сказать,что объекты веры в буддизме всё же есть.
> Объектом веры признаётся,например,приводимая в словах Будды тонкая причинно-следственная связь между конкретным отдельно взятым  поступком и тем,когда и к какому именно следствию он приведёт(как слова вроде:тогда-то там-то этот человек был таким-то,совершил то-то,за что сейчас получил такое-то следствие).
> Считается,что такие связи безошибочно способен видеть только Будда,который полностью избавился от завес к познанию,не связанных с клешами.
> Такие связи постигнуть можно лишь опираясь на авторитет слова Будды.


Именно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Как только мы выходим с поля, на котором играет буддийская логика, не столь уж сложно поставить в тупик. Проверенно.


Это говорит не о логике, как науке, а о человеке логике.  "Проверено"...  Это что-то на тему "мне его Рабинович напел"...

----------


## Топпер

> Речь шла о танха. Вы хотите поговорить о чем-то другом?


Вообще, в последней фазе разговора, мы говорили о вашем доказательстве Ниббаны.



> Энтомологи изучают, есть ли у муравьев суждения "я ползу"?


Они занимаются в частности, ганглиями насекомых. Там суждение "я ползу" не помещается. Нервная система муравья эквивалентна 22 тыс. транзисторов, работающих в аналоговом режиме. Туда никаких идей не засунуть.



> Я сперва дефинирую сложные понятия, чтобы не было двусмысленностей, и нельзя было строить из что угодно и как угодно.


О чём я и говорю. Таким методом можно доказать, что угодно.

Но доказательство насчёт Ниббаны не убедительно. Моменты, где присутствует вера, а не логика мы уже обсудили. То, что вам кажется, что они логичны - ......




> Это говорит не о логике, как науке, а о человеке логике.  "Проверено"...  Это что-то на тему "мне его Рабинович напел"...


Вы слишком сильно концентрируетесь на логике. Не делайте из неё идола. Цитату из Калама сутты я приводи уже в этой теме.

----------


## Huandi

> Вообще, в последней фазе разговора, мы говорили о вашем доказательстве Ниббаны.


Зачем вы стали смещать тему с "танха" на какие-то желания, которые могут не являться "танха"? Можете объяснить?




> Там суждение "я ползу" не помещается. Нервная система муравья эквивалентна 22 тыс. транзисторов, работающих в аналоговом режиме. Туда никаких идей не засунуть.


А сколько нужно транзисторов для суждения "я ползу"? Внимательно слушаю.




> Таким методом можно доказать, что угодно.





> Но доказательство насчёт Ниббаны не убедительно.


Вы вместо аргументации только выносите оценки. Это можно считать проигрышем диспута.




> Вы слишком сильно концентрируетесь на логике. Не делайте из неё идола.


Правильное познание противоположно авидье и глупости. При чем тут "идолы" вообще непонятно.

----------

Echo (25.11.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Зачем вы стали смещать тему с "танха" на какие-то желания, которые могут не являться "танха"? Можете объяснить?


Это не суть в данном случае.



> А сколько нужно транзисторов для суждения "я ползу"? Внимательно слушаю.


Пообщайтесь с теми, кто разрабатывает системы искуственного интеллекта. Они примерно знают. Если приближённо, то нужен неплохой компьютер с несколькими миллионами транзисторов.



> Вы вместо аргументации только выносите оценки. Это можно считать проигрышем диспута.


В первом сообщении я уже написал вам, что опыт не подсказывает, что жажда может быть прекращена насовсем. 
Далее вы ударяетесь в различные определения стараясь словестной эквилибристикой доказать, что это возможно. Мне это не очень интересно т.к. подобной эквилибристики я много насмотрелся. Сам ею пользуюсь за неимением лучшего. Но она всё же не опровергает повседневный опыт, который показывает возвращение жажды.



> Правильное познание противоположно авидье и глупости. При чем тут "идолы" вообще непонятно.


Вот поэтому дискуссия и не приносит плодов  :Frown:

----------


## Huandi

> В первом сообщении я уже написал вам, что опыт не подсказывает, что жажда может быть прекращена насовсем.


Вы признаете то, что доказано, что Нирвану возможно обрести сознательно как минимум на некое время? И мы уже перешли к другому вопросу - вечна ли Нирвана? Я так понял.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы признаете то, что доказано, что Нирвану возможно обрести сознательно как минимум на некое время? И мы уже перешли к другому вопросу - вечна ли Нирвана? Я так понял.


Полную Ниббану, нет, невозможно.
Успокоение страстей - да, возможно.

----------


## Huandi

> Полную Ниббану, нет, невозможно.
> Успокоение страстей - да, возможно.


То есть, логически доказано, что "Нирвану на некоторое время" (полное сознательное прекращение танха) обрести возможно.

Следующий ваш тезис: "обретенная Нирвана не может быть непрерывной, так как нет оснований считать, что танха не начнется снова". 

Так?

----------


## Топпер

> То есть, логически доказано, что "Нирвану на некоторое время" (полное сознательное прекращение танха) обрести возможно.


При чём здесь логика? Я это из собственного опыта временного прекращения желаний могу сказать



> Следующий ваш тезис: "Нирвана не может быть непрерывной, так как нет оснований считать, что танха не начнется снова". 
> 
> Так?


Нет. Потому, что прекращение страстей - это прекращение страстей. Это, по большому счёту ещё не Ниббана. Даже если мы условно примем её за мгновенную Ниббану, достижение такого состояния ничего определённого нам не говорит о полной Ниббане.

----------


## Huandi

> При чём здесь логика? Я это из собственного опыта временного прекращения желаний могу сказать


Собственный опыт не является аргументом в разговоре. А логика является.




> Потому, что прекращение страстей - это прекращение страстей.


Я не говорил про какие-то "страсти" (христовы? мордасти?). Речь шла конкретно о танха (тришна, жажда).




> Это, по большому счёту ещё не Ниббана.


Прекращение танха это Нирвана.

----------


## Топпер

> Собственный опыт не является аргументом в разговоре. А логика является.


А для меня является. Опыт - конечная проверка правильности суждений. Логикой вы Ниббаны не обретёте  :Smilie: 



> Я не говорил про какие-то "страсти" (христовы? мордасти?). Речь шла конкретно о танха (тришна, жажда).


На русский часто переводят, как "страсти"



> Прекращение танха это Нирвана.


Это только одно из определений. Нельзя считать его исчерпывающим. Ниббана - это, прежде всего, прекращение всех обусловленных дхамм, которые сами по себе есть страдание.

----------


## Huandi

> Собственный опыт не является аргументом в разговоре.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				А для меня является.


Тогда для Вас утверждение любого человека, что нечто есть его опыт, автоматичски себя и доказывает. Маразм.




> На русский часто переводят, как "страсти"


Я говорил о танха. Не важно как переводить, если иметь в виду именно это, а не что-то другое.




> Это только одно из определений. Нельзя считать его исчерпывающим.


Это исчерпывающее определение для достижения прижизненной Нирваны - буддства, архатства. Прекращение же всех дхарм это уже Паринирвана.

----------


## Топпер

> Тогда для Вас утверждение любого человека, что нечто есть его опыт, автоматичски себя и доказывает. Маразм.


По крайней мере, заставляет прислушаться к его аргументам.



> Это исчерпывающее определение для достижения прижизненной Нирваны - буддства, архатства. Прекращение же всех дхарм это уже Паринирвана.


Не исчерпывающее. В противном случае каждый акт, когда страсти приостановленны (например в джханах или при потери сознания, да и просто в благостные моменты) был бы Ниббаной.

----------


## Huandi

> По крайней мере, заставляет прислушаться к его аргументам.


То есть, уже не является собственно аргументом? 




> В противном случае каждый акт, когда страсти приостановленны (например в джханах или при потери сознания) был бы Ниббаной.


В дхьянах может оставаться танха. А при потери сознания нельзя говорить о сознательном (в обоих значениях - и по воле, и осознаваемом) прекращении (а я это специально указал в определении).

----------


## Топпер

> То есть, уже не является собственно аргументом?


Аргументом является личный опыт. Так, если вы мне логически докажете, что молоко, на самом деле, чёрное, я всё же поверю своему опыту, а не вам.



> В дхьянах может оставаться танха.


А может не оставаться.



> А при потери сознания нельзя говорить о сознательном прекращении (а я это специально указал в определении).


Бывают и моменты сознательного прекращения страстей, когда человек в сознании. Но это всё равно не Ниббана.

----------


## Huandi

> Аргументом является личный опыт. Так, если вы мне логически докажете, что молоко, на самом деле, чёрное, я всё же поверю своему опыту, а не вам.


Мда.. Речь шла об аргументе В ДИСПУТЕ. То есть, когда один человек, ссылается на нечто, как на ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬСТВО. Вот ссылка на некий "свой опыт" и не может приниматься за доказательство (аргумент). Так понятнее?




> А может не оставаться.


Конечно, например у архата никогда нет танхи. Если же не архат достигает полного прекращения танхи при самапатти, думаю можно говорить о временной Нирване. Так как выполняется условие. Зом находил похожие сутты на эту тему, вроде.




> Бывают и моменты сознательного прекращения страстей, когда человек в сознании. Но это всё равно не Ниббана.


Если нет Нирваныы, значит осталась танха. Все просто. Нет танхи - есть нирвана, нет нирваны - есть танха.

----------


## Топпер

> Мда.. Речь шла об аргументе В ДИСПУТЕ. То есть, когда один человек, ссылается на нечто, как на ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬСТВО. Вот ссылка на некий "свой опыт" и не может приниматься за доказательство (аргумент). Так понятнее?


Для меня диспут - это только инструмент. Победа в диспуте, противоречащая опыту, для меня, лично, не ценна. Это уже спорт получается.



> Конечно, например у архата никогда нет танхи. Если же не архат достигает полного прекращения танхи при самапатти, думаю можно говорить о временной Нирване. Так как выполняется условие. Зом находил похожие сутты на эту тему, вроде.


Т.е. Архат был в Ниббане, а потом выпал из неё?



> Если нет Нирваныы, значит осталась танха. Все просто. Нет танхи - есть нирвана, нет нирваны - есть танха.


И опыт не показывает таких состояний, когда бы эта "нирвана" не прекращалась бы.

----------


## Huandi

> Для меня диспут - это только инструмент. Победа в диспуте, противоречащая опыту, для меня, лично, не ценна. Это уже спорт получается.


Так что с тем, что "личный опыт" это аргумент в диспуте? Да, нет?




> Т.е. Архат был в Ниббане, а потом выпал из неё?


Не-архат имел опыт краткой Нирваны.




> И опыт не показывает таких состояний, когда бы эта "нирвана" не прекращалась бы.


Это следующий вопрос. Мы еще не можем разобраться с первым. 

Хотя, я уже понимаю, что разговор лишен смысла. Если у вас есть убежденность, что вы будете настаивать на своем несмотря ни на что, ни на какие аргументы, то давайте прекратим.

----------


## Топпер

> Так что с тем, "личный опыт" это аргумент в диспуте?


Я же уже написал, что для меня мой личный опыт - аргумент. 



> Не-архат имел опыт краткой Нирваны.


Ниббана - это то из чего нельзя вернуться. Если это "краткая Нирвана" - это вообще не Ниббана.



> Это следующий вопрос. Мы еще не можем разобраться с первым. 
> 
> Хотя, я уже понимаю, что разговор лишен смысла. Если у вас есть убежденность, что вы будете настаивать на своем несмотря ни на что, ни на какие аргументы, то давайте прекратим.


Можно и прекратить. 
Всё одно вы пытаетесь протиснуть свою сложившуюся модель, противоречащую опыту.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Будда не полагался только на логику, и предостерегал от такого подхода:


Цитата:
"Да, Калама, это правильно, что у вас сомнения, что вы в растерянности, поскольку сомнения возникли в предмете, который сомнителен. Теперь слушайте, Калама, не будьте ведомы рассказами, обычаем или молвой. Не будьте ведомы властью священных слов, ни явной логикой или доказательством, ни рассмотрением видимости, ни прелестью умозрительных мнений, ни кажущимися возможностями, ни идеей "это мой учитель". Но, Калама, *когда вы знаете по себе*, что некоторые вещи неблагоприятны (акусала), ложны, плохи, тогда откажитесь от них... И *когда вы знаете по себе*, что некоторые вещи благоприятны (кусала) и хороши, тогда примите их и следуйте им".

Мне кажется в данной цитате ценность веры("властью священных слов", "кажущимися возможностями" и т.д. и т.п.) отрицается ровно на столько же насколько и ценность логики :Smilie: ) и единственное на что стоит опираться так это на *"когда вы знаете по себе"*, т.е. свой собственный опыт.

----------


## Huandi

> Всё одно вы пытаетесь протиснуть свою сложившуюся модель, противоречащую опыту.


Разговор закончен.

----------


## Топпер

> Мне кажется в данной цитате ценность веры("властью священных слов", "кажущимися возможностями" и т.д. и т.п.) отрицается ровно на столько же насколько и ценность логики) и единственное на что стоит опираться так это на *"когда вы знаете по себе"*, т.е. свой собственный опыт.


Естественно.
Вера (доверие, саддха) - условие для начала практики и подспорье на первом этапе.
Логика - отличный инструмент помогающей идти. 
Но истинный критерий - это опыт. Правда он, по большому счёту, и есть Ниббана.

----------


## Huandi

Если у кого-то, кроме Топпера, есть мысли и _логические аргументы_, я с удовольствием продолжу.

----------


## Топпер

Не достигнете со своей логикой Ниббаны. Ох, не достигнете  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей А (20.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Спешу поделиться своими мыслями.

Понятия "вера" в буддизме нет как и нет *однозначного* перевода этого слова на пали или санскрит. Думаю, что даже английский перевод этого слова несет какой-то особый оттенок. Верить можно в христианском контекте. Либо в контексте других религий, для которых понятие "вера" схоже с христианским.

Но, тем не менее, носители русского языка его употребляют. И если рассматривать веру как инструмент достижения истины, то в буддизме ближе всего понятие *следование Учению* в целом. Вера и Учение взаимоисключающие понятия.

И давайте не вмешивать в это понятие логику. Это, все же, из другой оперы. Есть ли в буддизме логика? Есть! А вот в православии, в связи с наличием веры, законченой логики нет.

Т.о. обьектов веры (или, как правильно сказал Zom, *слепой веры*) в буддизме нет.

Есть у кого нибудь возражения к такому ответу на вопрос топика?

----------


## Huandi

> И давайте не вмешивать в это понятие логику. Это, все же, из другой оперы.


Понятия вне логики называются "бред".  :Big Grin:

----------

Fritz (20.10.2009), Чженсинь (28.10.2009)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

По поводу "вхождения" в Ниббану. Видимо, нельзя говорить ни о временном вхождении в нее, ни о "постоянном". Речь о вхождении предполагает время да плюс изменение состояния.




> В устах Нагарджуны это звучит так: 
> 
> Здешнюю зависимость или причинность (отдельных вещей) 
> Мы называем миром феноменальным; 
> Но это же самое называется нирваной, 
> Если абстрагироваться от причинности.


http://psylib.org.ua/books/shchb02/txt22.htm

----------


## Сергей А

> Понятия вне логики называются "бред".


См. дополнения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но истинный критерий - это опыт. Правда он, по большому счёту, и есть Ниббана.


То есть возможен какой-то "опыт" нирваны еще до ее достижения?
И этот опыт является критерием и основой веры?

Я, кстати, разделяю похожую точку зрения, но ВЫ, кажется, это до сих пор оспоривали.

----------


## Топпер

> То есть возможен какой-то "опыт" нирваны еще до ее достижения?
> И этот опыт является критерием и основой веры?


Например, логический вывод, про который ведёт речь Хуанди или "мгновенная ниббана" при которой происходит временная приостановка желаний. Или, в конце концов, прижизненная Ниббана - все эти явления могут дать примерное представление о Ниббане, которое будет служить основой для веры в окончательную Ниббану.

----------

Сергей Хос (20.10.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Большой хороший (материальный) компьютер, который генерирует нашу реальность (а-ля Матрица, только без физических тел), этакая скандха-машина, гораздо ПРОЩЕ огромной и бесконечной материальной вселенной. То есть, следуя принципу бритвы Оккама, "матричность" следует признать более верной.


любопытная мысль, не могли бы вы уточнить, в каком контексте она возникла?

----------


## Huandi

> любопытная мысль, не могли бы вы уточнить, в каком контексте она возникла?


В контексте упоминания про бритву Оккама.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Полную Ниббану, нет, невозможно.
> Успокоение страстей - да, возможно.


А если не надо успокаивать? Если страсти нормальные-человеческие, весьма здравые сами по себе? 

Ведь можно и свою индивидуальность загубить успокоением того, что в нем не нуждается совершенно

----------


## Aleksey L.

В буддизме, в большинстве его форм, все начинается с веры и с местых предпосылок. 

А вот заканчивается некоторым пониманием полной или частичной картинки в рамках той традиции, в которой (следуя вере и опираясь на наставников и свой ум) оказываешься со временем. Хорошо это или плохо поймешь, лишь когда от веры не останется и следа.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Кстати, муравьи живут в матриархате (кодовый язык и ячейки-матричного града). 
Патриархат - индивидуальное развитие (мужское, интеллект). 

Йогини тантры - провозвестник матриархата. 
Сутрические истины и логика - патри-архат

----------


## Huandi

> Кстати, муравьи живут в матриархате (кодовый язык и ячейки-матричного града).


Кстати, сегодня мы узнали от Топпера, сколько надо транзисторов, чтобы компьютер можно было считать живым существом....

----------

Юй Кан (23.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Большой хороший (материальный) компьютер, который генерирует нашу реальность (а-ля Матрица, только без физических тел), этакая скандха-машина, гораздо ПРОЩЕ огромной и бесконечной материальной вселенной. То есть, следуя принципу бритвы Оккама, "матричность" следует признать более верной.


Чем она проще то?

----------


## Сергей А

> Патриархат - индивидуальное развитие (мужское, интеллект).


Интересные параллели...

----------


## Топпер

> А если не надо успокаивать? Если страсти нормальные-человеческие, весьма здравые сами по себе?


Если всё устраивает, тогда не надо.



> Ведь можно и свою индивидуальность загубить успокоением того, что в нем не нуждается совершенно


Индивидуальность - это, что?

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, сегодня мы узнали от Топпера, сколько надо транзисторов, чтобы компьютер можно было считать живым существом....


Вы передёргиваете. 
я говорил о программах искуственного интеллетка т.е. о том, что даёт хотя бы подобие самоосознавания.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Индивидуальность - это, что?


Все то, что ты из себя представляешь ... сам ты; самостийный, самобытный, неповторимый, обособленный, единичный, имеющий свой стиль, свой интеллект, навыки, умения, взгляды. Проживший все те моментики времени (счастья-огорчений), делавший все те СВОИ выборы, что делают тебя в итоге тем, кто ты есть и что из себя представляешь и что тебя отличает от других. Со всеми плюсами и минусами, решения по которым принимаешь ты сам. 

Причем выбор этот делается постоянно. Соответственно _индивидуальность - это динамическая единица_ наличия здравого смысла.

----------


## Топпер

Так это характеристики неправильного видения.

----------

Bob (20.10.2009), Zom (20.10.2009), Сергей А (20.10.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Вы передёргиваете. 
> я говорил о программах искуственного интеллетка т.е. о том, что даёт хотя бы подобие самоосознавания.


все разработки в области ИИ приходят в тупик, так как машинка никак не хочет различать предметы, тратя на простой процесс уйму усилий .... то есть даже те функции, что любой ребенок может выполнять годам к четырем-пяти (форма, цвет).

А вот исследования по теме "математическая теория интеллекта" последних лет весьма любопытны.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Так это характеристики неправильного видения.


*Нет*. Это описание индивидуальности. 

Наличие правильного вИдения не мешает описывать индивидуальность подобным образом. Хотя, оговорюсь, что языком пользовался весьма небрежно и неаккуратно. Умный человек сделал бы это с изяществом и математической точностью.

----------


## Топпер

> *Нет*. Это описание индивидуальности. 
> 
> Наличие правильного вИдения не мешает описывать индивидуальность подобным образом.


Вот именно. 
Вы вводите *индивидуальность*. Т.е искусственно обособляете некие процессы, производя деление.

----------


## Huandi

> Чем она проще то?


Всем. Размером, устройством и прочее.  :Cool:

----------


## Huandi

> Вы передёргиваете. 
> я говорил о программах искуственного интеллетка т.е. о том, что даёт хотя бы подобие самоосознавания.


Речь шла о суждении "я иду". Как вы представляете это в программе? Как надпись на экране? Самоидентичность нельзя запрограммировать.

----------


## Топпер

> Речь шла о суждении "я иду". Как вы представляете это в программе? Как надпись на экране? Самоидентичность нельзя запрограммировать.


А как вы представляете себе суждение "я иду" у муравья?

----------


## Huandi

> А как вы представляете себе суждение "я иду" у муравья?


Точно так же как у людей, богов и кого угодно.

----------


## Топпер

> Точно так же как у людей, богов и кого угодно.


Насчёт богов не знаю. А у людей, обычно в голове есть понимание термина "я" и понимание процесса "иду". Не уверен, что у муравьёв также. Может быть у них и "я люблю" выглядит, как у человека?

----------


## Huandi

> А у людей, обычно в голове есть понимание термина "я" и понимание процесса "иду".


Суждение "я иду" не требует никакого "понимания терминов". Оно есть и у детей, еще не умеющих говорить. И это, такое суждение, и есть жажда. Смотрите тут.

----------

Echo (25.11.2009), Fritz (20.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Суждение "я иду" не требует никакого "понимания терминов". Оно есть и у детей, еще не умеющих говорить. И это, такое суждение, и есть жажда. Смотрите тут.


При чём здесь умение говорить? Термины я подразумеваю не в виде слов, а в виде способности рассуждать. Не думаю, что у муравья эта способность такая же, как у человека.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Вот именно. 
> Вы вводите *индивидуальность*. Т.е искусственно обособляете некие процессы, производя деление.


А вы предлагаете описать, ничего не вводя? т.е. без слов промычать, чтобы все поняли, о чем мысль? ))) 
тогда и описывать нечего, в том числе и совокупность качеств, тебе присущих  

Я не собираюсь априори принимать Ваш язык для описания простых, казалось бы, вещей.

----------


## Huandi

> При чём здесь умение говорить? Термины я подразумеваю не в виде слов, а в виде способности рассуждать. Не думаю, что у муравья эта способность такая же, как у человека.


У меня иное мнение.

----------

Fritz (20.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Кстати определение слова "вера" из Википедии:
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Вера — признание чего-нибудь истинным без опоры на факты или логику, лишь на основании внутренней (субъективной) уверенности, которая не нуждается в доказательствах, хотя иногда и подыскивает их.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Так что согласен слово имеет некий нежелательный авраамистический окрас.


Википедия - хороший "словарь", как явление..., но есть и другие словари. 



> ВЕРА — признание чего-либо истинным с такой решительностью, которая превышает силу внешних фактических и формально-логических доказательств. Это не значит, что истины В. не подлежат никаким доказательствам, а значит только, что сила В. зависит от особого самостоятельного психического акта (В. С. Соловьев). По мысли Соловьева, если В. утверждает более того, что содержится в данных чувственного опыта и выводах разумного мышления, то, значит, она имеет свой корень вне области теоретического познания и ясного сознания вообще. Основания В. лежат глубже знания и мышления, она по отношению к ним есть факт первоначальный, а потому и сильнее их. Она есть более или менее прямое или косвенное, простое или осложненное выражение в сознании досознательной связи субъекта с объектом. Чем проще и неизбежнее эта связь, тем сильнее соответствующая ей В.


Ничего авраамического.



> ЗНАНИЕ — селективная (1), упорядоченная (2), определенным способом (методом) полученная (3), в соответствии с какими-либо критериями (нормами) оформленная (4) информация, имеющая социальное значение (5) и признаваемая в качестве именно 3. определенными социальными субъектами и обществом в целом (6). В зависимости от названных критериев 3. может быть разделено на два типа по уровню его функционирования: обыденное 3. повседневной жизни и специализированное 3. (*научное, религиозное, философское и т.д*.), а также "перекрывающее" границу уровней профессональное и практическое 3. различных социальных общностей и групп.





> ЗНА́НИЕ, или ПОЗНАНИЕ, В ВЕТХОМ ЗАВЕТЕ (евр. דעת, ДА́АТ), слово, к-рое, в отличие от его греч. эквивалента (γνω̃σις), означает не интеллектуальное постижение, а владение, обладание, любовь (Быт 4:1; 1 Цар 16:18; Иов 32:22; Ис 29:11; Ам 3:2). З. (познание Бога) является в ВЗ синонимом веры (Ис 11:2, 9), а неведение означает неверие или маловерие (Ос 4:1).


Явно слово "Знание" имеет некий НЕЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНЫЙ авраамический окрас...  :Smilie: )))), а слово "неведение" явно по своей СУТИ иудейское.  :Smilie:

----------

Dmitridorje (21.10.2009), Сергей А (21.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> 1. правильной логикой можно прийти к знанию, что буддийское учение полностью верно, и обрести соответствующее воззрение. (если вы спорите с этим, то ваш тезис - буддийское учение опирается на веру, одного знания недостаточно).


А если настаиваете на буддийском знании, основанном на буддийской логике, то опираетесь на веру в буддийскую логику. Не станете же Вы утверждать (я очень надеюсь  :Smilie:  ), что буддийскую логику Вы выводите логически бууддийской логикой? А то, что эта логика очень мало чего имеет с Аристотелевой логикой. думаю, Вам понятно.

----------


## Bob

> имеет некий нежелательный авраамистический окрас.


Я бы даже сказал не только авраамистический, но и в общем и целом теистический.
Если слово _"вера"_ рассматривать ближе к значению слова "уверенность" (или "убеждённость"), то область его применения становится конечно намного шире.

----------


## Pavel

> Есть ли в бкуддизме объекты веры. Если есть - подскажите пожалуйста.
> Я вот пока не нашел.


Разграничение между верой и знанием строго условное, относительное. Одни люди его пытаются делать относительно метода возникновения веры и знания, веруя в непогрешимость собственных приоритетов тех или иных методов. Другие люди пытаютсся делать различение между верой и знанием относиительно форм объектов, к которым относится то и другое (материальные или не материальные объекты)... Вариантов много. Но во всех случаях люди употребляют оба эти слова в различных ситуациях. анализ этих ситуаций указывает на то, что употребляющие эти слова люди прежде всего хотят подчеркнуть степень собственной эмоциональной уверенности, которая традиционно у слова "знание" выше, чем у слова "вера". Но по сути и с точки зрения методологии, и с точки зрения объекта (веры или знания) любому уверенному постижению чего-либо предшествует неуверенное представление о чем-либо, которое в конечном итоге принято называть  верой. В буддизме Топпер уже указал на несколько таких объектов веры, их список может быть продолжен до "бесконечности", но будет различным для каждого конкретного буддиста.

Мне очень нравится Шопенгауэровское различение веры и знания. Он указывает на различие в действовании человека с опорой на веру, и с опорой на знание. Человек при опоре на веру, поступает так, как считает ему следовало бы поступать, а человек с опорой на знание поступает так, как должно поступать (он не может поступать иначе). Мне видится, что это хорошая предпосылка для более четкого различения веры и знания. И с таким различением легко увидеть людей, которые лишь болтают о том, что что-то знают, и тех, кто явно своими поступками демонстрирует свое знание. 

Правда, при такой постановке вопроса как не вспомнить об авраамистическом "Не по словам, а по делам судимы будем"...  :Smilie:  А стало быть такой подход, МЫ ЗНАЕМ ЭТО, правильным быть не может по определению.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Всем. Размером, устройством и прочее.


Не согласен.

----------


## Топпер

> У меня иное мнение.


Поэтому чуть раньше мы уже закончили один раз дискуссию  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> А если настаиваете на буддийском знании, основанном на буддийской логике, то опираетесь на веру в буддийскую логику. Не станете же Вы утверждать (я очень надеюсь  ), что буддийскую логику Вы выводите логически бууддийской логикой? А то, что эта логика очень мало чего имеет с Аристотелевой логикой. думаю, Вам понятно.


Как раз и стану настаивать, что логика как раз логикой и выводится.  Это очевидно для любого, изучавшего историю философии не на БФ. Выводное знание дано "от природы", это само устройство мышления. Без логики, _в буддийском ее понимании_, даже малыш не способен найти материнскую грудь. А конкретная система логики, это лишь оформление принципов мышления, а не выдумывание их. Поэтому, "буддийская логика" это не какой-то особый способ мышления, которым пользуются только буддисты. Точно так же, как "зрение" в буддийском списке дхарм, не есть нечто присущее только буддистам. Не надо путать науку о чем-то и сам предмет.

И, честно сказать, надоело спорить с идиотскими высказываниями. Хоть маленько думайте и изучайте предмет, перед тем как что-то писать.

----------

Caddy (21.10.2009), Fritz (21.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Не согласен.


С очевидным?

----------


## Huandi

Вообще странно, что люди берутся рассудать о некоем достаточно сложном предмете, не обладая даже начальными знаниями о нем. При этом, рассуждают как эксперты, делают тотальные выводы об том, что-то там спорят...  Сама заинтересованность уже похвальна, но только если она потом переходит в изучение.

----------


## Pavel

> Как раз и стану настаивать, что логика как раз логикой и выводится.  Это очевидно для любого, изучавшего историю философии не на БФ. Выводное знание дано "от природы", это само устройство мышления. Без логики, _в буддийском ее понимании_, даже малыш не способен найти материнскую грудь. А конкретная система логики, это лишь оформление принципов мышления, а не выдумывание их. Поэтому, "буддийская логика" это не какой-то особый способ мышления, которым пользуются только буддисты. Точно так же, как "зрение" в буддийском списке дхарм, не есть нечто присущее только буддистам. Не надо путать науку о чем-то и сам предмет


Хорошо, теперь стало понятнее, значит и христианин находит "сиську" православной церкви, опираясь на природой данную ему буддийскую логику.  Только мы действительно пытались обнаружить метод различения веры от знания, а не обнаружить в результате науку о мышлении, которая не позволяет этого сделать.

Вы уж меня извините, но я так лучше "фольклерно" поизучаю сей сложный вопрос, чтобы так не подвинуться рассудком. Вам бы посоветовал поупражняться в логике Аристотелевой - природой не дано, но польза огромная, если получить навыки.

----------


## Huandi

> Только мы действительно пытались обнаружить метод различения веры от знания, а не обнаружить в результате науку о мышлении, которая не позволяет этого сделать.


Наука о мышлении как раз и позволяет....  машины ездят...  люди живут... деревья растут...  наука о мышлении занимается различением верного от ложного... Читайте википедию хотя бы.

----------


## Pavel

> Наука о мышлении как раз и позволяет....  машины ездят...  люди живут... деревья растут...  наука о мышлении занимается различением верного от ложного... Читайте википедию хотя бы.


А наука то верная (обучающая верному методу) или данная от природы наука? Википедию сами читайте  - сея наука (пардон, "словарь") не для меня.

Кстати, коли уж заговорили о научном знании, то наука любое знание считает временным представлением, обусловленным целью и состоянием субъекта представляющего на данный момент - ничего "природного", раз и навсегда данного и неизменного (ни способностей, ни методов, ни наук о методах и способностях). Поэтому, уж коли принято говорить о религиозном знании, то это еще не основание, чтобы говорить о религиозной науке, чтобы не путать себя и других.

----------


## Сергей А

> А то, что эта логика *очень мало* (выделено мной) чего имеет с Аристотелевой логикой. думаю, Вам понятно.


Мне непонятно. В буддийской логике присутствует эта самая пресловутая "вера" - вот и все отличия.

----------


## Huandi

> А наука то верная (обучающая верному методу) или данная от природы наука? Википедию сами читайте  - сея наука (пардон, "словарь") не для меня.


Наука, разработанная самыми умными людьми своего времени, и оттачивавшаяся столетиями, в любом случае _намного_ вернее личных отфонарных рассуждений.  Поэтому, рассуждать о ней без изучения, смысла мало.

----------

Сергей А (21.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> С очевидным?


Процессор размером со стандартный строительный кирпич (большое) и процессор аналогичный форм-фактора "меньше спичечного коробка" (маленькое) будут отличаться в пользу сложности последнего хотя бы как минимум из-за проблем теплоотвода. 

Вам это очевидно?

----------


## Pavel

> Наука, разработанная самыми умными людьми своего времени, и оттачивавшаяся столетиями, в любом случае _намного_ вернее личных отфонарных рассуждений.  Поэтому, рассуждать о ней без изучения, смысла мало.


Huandi, а зачем рассуждать о "науке о буддийской логике" вообще с изучением или без изучения? Вы же сами говорите, что даже грудной младенец совершает каждый свой поступок с использованием буддийской логики. Вот указывающие на то слова:



> Без логики, в буддийском ее понимании, даже малыш не способен найти материнскую грудь.


Значит пользоваться можно любому ибо умение логически (по буддистски логически) мыслить дано каждому от природы. Вот на то указывающие Ваши слова: 


> Выводное знание дано "от природы", это само устройство мышления. Поэтому, "буддийская логика" это не какой-то особый способ мышления, которым пользуются только буддисты. Точно так же, как "зрение" в буддийском списке дхарм, не есть нечто присущее только буддистам.


Так зачем Вы так уж упираете на то, что для Вас в основе Вашего выбора действования и мышления лежит выводное логически знание, а вот для авраамистов вера. Я так понимаю, что христианская вера является таким же выводным буддийской логикой знанием. Хотите изучать, как возникает "данное природой", так изучайте, кто может запретить человеку заниматься тем, что ему нравится. Только Ваши аргументы об отличии веры от знания в логической (буддийской логикой) обоснованности последнего и необоснованности первого противоречит Вашим же представлениям о буддийской логике.

Я то как раз о буддийской логике именно такого мнения, что она ничем от веры не отличается, а вот способность верить - это природная данность.
Вот Вы тут о "самых умных людях своего времени" упомянули в качестве аргумента. В связи с Вашими представлениями о науке и логике, хотелось бы понять, знания "том времени" Вами логически выведены или приняты на веру? Так же о "самых умных" Вам дано знание в результате научного логического подхода или Вы уверовали, про то, что никого более умного в те времена не было? 

Я не понимаю, Вашего раздражения. Совершенно очевидно, что буддийская логика не имеет ничего общего с аристотелевой логикой. Часть людей знанием называет то, что методологически получено при помощи аристотелевой логики. Часть людей (Вы в том числе), считают, что знание получается путем буддийской логики, которая дана каждому от природы даже грудному ребенку. Отлично. В принципе всем все понятно, зачем раздражаться так? Каждый использует ту методику, которая ему по некоторым причинам кажется более умной. Вы гуманитарий, Вас устраивает Ваша природная логика... Меня устраивает то, что я не гуманитарий.

Но я указывал, что нет такого определения понятия "знание", которое для всех людей бы определялось как нечто, полученное в результате (не важно какой) логики. И отличие между знанием и верой всегда для человечества было сугубо эмоциональным. Хотете ввести альтернативу понятия "вера" но не эмоциональное, а методологическое, так дайте ему свое название, например "вера, полученная в результате буддийского логического научного исследования". Не уверен, что всех буддистов устроит такое знание, но по крайней мере будет понятно, о чем Вы говорите.

----------


## Huandi

> Процессор размером со стандартный строительный кирпич (большое) и процессор аналогичный форм-фактора "меньше спичечного коробка" (маленькое) будут отличаться в пользу сложности последнего хотя бы как минимум из-за проблем теплоотвода. 
> 
> Вам это очевидно?


Если говорится о вселенной-компьютере, то разумеется это идеальный компьютер в том смысле, что проблем с теплоотводом быть не может.

----------


## Сергей А

> Совершенно очевидно, что буддийская логика не имеет ничего общего с аристотелевой логикой.


Pavel, Вы так и не ответили. Не вижу очевидности. Давайте по примерам пройдемся.

----------


## Huandi

Pavel, вы пишете совершеннейшую фигню, простите. Я уже сказал - невозможно спорить (не просто беседовать, заметьте) о сложном предмете с человеком, с ним незнакомом. Отсюда и мое раздражение - что это тут часто происходит. Я не могу читать пространные популярные лекции в ответ на придирки и сарказмы, понимаете? Я ведь даже не преподаватель.

----------


## Karadur

> Если говорится о вселенной-компьютере, то разумеется это идеальный компьютер в том смысле, что проблем с теплоотводом быть не может.


Это ещё вопрос, действительно ли не было проблем с теплоотводом. Кто знает, отчего произошёл Большой Взрыв?

----------

Huandi (21.10.2009)

----------


## До

Pavel, вы гений, в своём роде.




> Huandi, а зачем рассуждать о "науке о буддийской логике" вообще с изучением или без изучения? Вы же сами говорите, что даже грудной младенец совершает каждый свой поступок с использованием буддийской логики. Вот указывающие на то слова:


Он же писал, что мол не путайте предмет изучения с изучением предмета. Вот указывающие на то слова: "_Не надо путать науку о чем-то и сам предмет_."

Вы думаете до Аристотеля (и в странах где небыло Аристотеля) небыло логики и люди мыслили нелогично, алогично, сплошь с банальными логическими ошибками (которые стали очевидны и исправлены только с приходом Аристотеля)? До Аристотеля люди не могли сложить дважды два и получали не четыре, так как сложение подчиняется законам логики, а логики они не знали. Люди не слышавшие слово Аристотель, не умеют мыслить последовательно логично? (Например вся необразованная Африка мыслит альтернативно логике.) Логика ведь постигается у вас только упражнением. Вот указыающие на то слова: "_природой не дано_". Дано, видимо, Аристотелем. Что бы мы без Аристотеля делали - бились головами о деревья, чтоб посторить дом - _а вдруг_? (Если веровать может получиться.)




> Я то как раз о буддийской логике именно такого мнения, что она ничем от веры не отличается, а вот способность верить - это природная данность.


Если вы вынули руку из кормана, то она не в кармане - это очевидно или предмет веры?




> Совершенно очевидно, что буддийская логика не имеет ничего общего с аристотелевой логикой.


Логика, это _дисциплина_ мышления, чтоб мыслить без ошибок. Потому что если мыслить с ошибками, то очень трудно жить. Я удивляюсь как ваша эволюционная линия привела вас к отказу от логики.

----------

Echo (25.11.2009), Fritz (21.10.2009), Huandi (21.10.2009), Денис Евгеньев (18.04.2011), Чженсинь (28.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кто-нибудь коротенько накидает отличия "буддийской" (читай, индийской) логики от аристотелевой? Просто  Павел как то противопоставляет эти два.

P.S. Есть еще и *нечеткая логика* (имхо, будет прикольно в рамках нее что-то обосновывать): http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Нечеткая_логика

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Жажда, о которой учил Будда, это мышление, которое выражается суждениями, содержащими "я" или "мое".


Как удобно все свести только к тому, что способен пронаблюдать только свои мысли "я" или "мое", и обозвать это Буддизмом :Smilie:  О чем интересно мыслит муравей)

----------


## До

> Хорошо, теперь стало понятнее, значит и христианин находит "сиську" православной церкви, опираясь на природой данную ему буддийскую логику.  Только мы действительно пытались обнаружить метод различения веры от знания, а не обнаружить в результате науку о мышлении, которая не позволяет этого сделать.


Буддийская логика изучает такой странный предмет - _правильное мышление_. Христианский младенец находит сиську опираясь на данное ему природой _правильное мышление_. И, какое совпадение, это-же _правильное мышление_ изучают и описывают буддийские логики.

Зачем христианскому младенцу искать сиську - не правильнее ли было бы ему просто _верить_, что молоко окажется во рту (или сразу в животике), или _верить_, что ему не нужно молоко вообще, терпеливо ждать и _верить_.




> Вы уж меня извините, но я так лучше "фольклерно" поизучаю сей сложный вопрос, чтобы так не подвинуться рассудком. Вам бы посоветовал поупражняться в логике Аристотелевой - природой не дано, но польза огромная, если получить навыки.


Двинуться рассудком от изучения законов правильного мышления? Тогда можно и от аристотелевой логики двинуться.

Кстати, как христианский младенец выберет _правильный_ объект веры, не опираясь на _правильное мышление_? Как вера оценивает правильность чего бы то ни было?

----------


## PampKin Head

Отказ от логики, отказ от дарвинизма - какой то печальный удел для биолога.

Зато с верой полный порядок.

----------


## Zom

> О чем интересно мыслит муравей)


вспомнилось... "Труд сделал из обезьяны человека. Муравей тоже трудился, но пути Господни неисповедимы..." -)

----------


## Huandi

По поводу дыма и огня уточню. Если мы знаем, что дым может быть не только там, где огонь, то не можем и сделать вывод о наличии огня (об этом прямым текстом пишет Дхармоттара). На то это и логика. Но на то и пример, чтобы понимать его правильно, как именно пример.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Вот именно. 
> Вы вводите *индивидуальность*. Т.е искусственно обособляете некие процессы, производя деление.


indiduum – неделимое, особь. В самом широком смысле - это отличительная особенность себя от другого человека или предмета, свойственная ему ...

Мы просто общаемся, используя некую терминологию, которую вроде бы нет нужды объяснять образованному собеседнику. Я не заставляю вас вводить индивидуальность, если она способна раздробить Вашу удобную неделимую позицию, свойственную вашему индивидуальному пути. 
Удачи!

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, Вы так и не ответили. Не вижу очевидности. Давайте по примерам пройдемся.


Логические теории делятся на два класса, образуя системы классической и неклассической логики. Классическая логика как система знаний сформировалась еще в 4 в. до н.э. в трудах выдающегося древнегреческого мыслителя Аристотеля.

Первоначально в индийской логике существовала точка зрения, что силлогизм как доказывающая процедура состоит из десяти элементов. Именно школы ньяя и вайшешика отказались от требования приведения примеров по принципу разнородности, сохранив требование приведения позитивных примеров по принципу однородности (например: "В море нет огня, поэтому там нет дыма, а туман, поднимающийся над морем, это не дым"). Примеры должны были усиливать аргументацию и способствовать пониманию очень лаконичных формулировок основных тезисов. 

Индийский пятиэлементный силлогизм можно сопоставить с аристотелевским категорическим силлогизмом, состоящим из трех терминов: третий элемент — индуктивный пример, соответствует большей посылке аристотелевского силлогизма, второй элемент — основание, и четвертый — применение, соответствуют меньшей посылке аристотелевского силлогизма, а первый элемент — тезис, и пятый — заключение, соответствуют заключению аристотелевского силлогизма. Основное различие между силлогистикой школы ньяя и силлогистикой Аристотеля заключается в том, что в основе индийской силлогистики лежит теория "проникновения" ("вьяпти"), в то время как гносеологическим базисом аристотелевской силлогистики является подведение частного под общее.

----------


## Топпер

> По поводу дыма и огня уточню. Если мы знаем, что дым может быть не только там, где огонь, то не можем и сделать вывод о наличии огня (об этом прямым текстом пишет Дхармоттара). На то это и логика. Но на то и пример, чтобы понимать его правильно, как именно пример.


Да, это так. Проблема только в том, что достоверные выводы делаются апостериорно.
В реальности же не всегда есть возможность проверить все варианты.

----------


## Сергей А

> Основное различие между силлогистикой школы ньяя и силлогистикой Аристотеля заключается в том, что в основе индийской силлогистики лежит теория "проникновения" ("вьяпти"), в то время как гносеологическим базисом аристотелевской силлогистики является подведение частного под общее.


Довольно сложное для меня определение. А пример можно?

----------


## Huandi

> Да, это так. Проблема только в том, что достоверные выводы делаются апостериорно.
> В реальности же не всегда есть возможность проверить все варианты.


Речь идет не о том, что можно как-то там специально проверить, а просто о работе мышления вообще. Без которого человек будет лежать как в коме. Различается "вывод для других", когда что-то доказывается и т.п., и "вывод для себя". Вот последний устроен на тех же основаниях, что первый, но работает обычно автоматически, и все мышление, все связи между всеми понятиями, и сами понятия в мышлении индивида, и есть суждения и умозаключения ("силлогизмы").

----------


## Pavel

> Логика, это _дисциплина_ мышления, чтоб мыслить без ошибок. Потому что если мыслить с ошибками, то очень трудно жить. Я удивляюсь как ваша эволюционная линия привела вас к отказу от логики.


А Вы бы продемонстрировали, на основании какого моего высказывания и с какой логической связью Вы обнаружили мой отказ от логики.

Я говорил о том, что логики бывают разные. Одни предпочитают одну логику, а другие другую. В результате и логические выводы одни делают противоположные другим, при этом и те и другие выводы логические. Из того, что утверждает Huandi, согласно той логике, что я придерживаюсь, следует вот что:
Если знание является тем, что получено в результате выведения умозаключения буддийским логическим методом, а верой является то, что не выведено буддийским логическим методом, то все, что выведено не буддийским логическим методом знанием не является, а является верой.

Однако, я не согласен с таким высказыванием в силу многообразия логических методов выведения суждений, следовательно знанием с тем же "фонарным" успехом может быть названо любое заключение, выведенное и не буддийским логическим методом. Более того, я утверждаю, т.к. это дано мне в личном опыте, что опытно обретенное знание дано мне вне выведения каким-либо логическим методом, а в непосредственном восприятии.

Таким образом, определение знания как результата применения той или иной логической методологии ошибочно. Равно как и вера может быть обретена и в результате выведенного логического умозаключения, и в результате жизненного опыта и без такового. Отсюда я делаю вывод (хаметьте логический вывод), что и вера, и знание находятся вне рамок определения метода их обретения.

До, Вы в этих моих рассуждениях узрели отказ от логики?

----------


## Huandi

Грубо говоря, в примере "на горе дым, значит там огонь" имеется в виду не доказательство кому-то наличия на горе огня, а непосредственно, сразу, приходящее человеку пресдтавление об огне, когда он видит дым. Оно может быть и ошибочным, если там на самом деле не огонь. Тут важен сам принцип.

Точно так же, правильным выводом наблюдаются трилакшаны. Если глядя на что-то, у нас возникает жажда, и мы не "видим" трилакшану, это означает наличие неверного умозаключения в процессе познания, ошибочных связей. И т.п.

----------


## Pavel

> Отказ от логики, отказ от дарвинизма - какой то печальный удел для биолога.
> 
> Зато с верой полный порядок.


Болтун все болтает, и ему не надоедает болтать - какой счастливый удел для болтуна.

----------


## PampKin Head

На горе дым огня, значит там огонь (с)

Вопросы?

P.S. Хотя возможны варианты: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZShTx...er_profilepage




> Когда ученики Платона попросили дать определение человека, философ сказал: «Человек есть животное о двух ногах, лишённое перьев». Услышав это, Диоген Синопский поймал петуха, ощипал его и, принеся в Академию, объявил: «Вот платоновский человек!». После чего Платон вынужден был добавить к своему определению: «И с плоскими ногтями».


http://lib.rus.ec/b/76532/read



> 5. Одна из самых частых подмен тезиса (и довода) состоит в том, что мысль, которая приводится с известной оговоркой, с известными условиями, при которых она истинна, подменивается тою же мыслью, но уже высказанною «вообще», без всяких условий и оговорок. Эта уловка чаще всего встречается при опровержениях и имеет больше всего успеха при малоразвитых в умственном отношении слушателях. Малоразвитый ум склонен понимать все «просто»; он не умеет отмечать «тонкие различия» в мыслях, он прямо их не любит, иногда не терпит и не понимает. Они для него слишком трудны. Поэтому тонкие различения кажутся такому человеку или «хитростями», «хитросплетениями», «софизмами» или же (если он несколько образован) «ненужной схоластикой». Отсюда отчасти вытекает трудность спора о сложных вопросах, требующих точного и тонкого анализа и различений, с неразвитым противником или, особенно, при неразвитых слушателях. Но к таким вопросам относится, например, большая часть политических, государственных и общественных и т.д. вопросов. На этой почве софист, при прочих условиях равных, имеет огромное преимущество. Честный спорщик приведет довод правильный, с нужными оговорками, выраженный вполне точно. Но неразвитый слушатель обыкновенно не улавливает, не запоминает этих оговорок и условий, и совершенно не оценивает их важности. Пользуясь этим, софист умышленно опускает оговорки и условия в доводе или тезисе противника и опровергает тезис или довод так, как будто мысль была выражена без них, а «вообще». Сюда часто на помощь присоединяется усиление тезиса, ораторские приемы: «негодование» и т.д., почти неразлучные с типом «митингового софиста». Все это действует на неразвитого слушателя очень сильно, и надо много хладнокровия, находчивости и остроумия, чтобы отбить такое нападение, если публика вообще сочувствует взглядам софиста. Вот пример: Х. утверждает, что «в настоящее время, при данном уровне развития большинства народа, знаменитая „четырехвостка“ (прямое, тайное, всеобщее, равное голосование) при выборе в Государственную Думу вредна для государства». Противник опускает все эти оговорки и начинает доказывать антитезис, что прямое, тайное и т.д. голосование (вообще) полезно, потому-то и потому-то. Или я доказываю, что «смертная казнь при некоторых обстоятельствах и условиях необходима». Противник опровергает меня перед слушателями так, как будто я утверждал, что смертная казнь вообще необходима и называет меня «ярым защитником смертной казни», бросая при этом на меня громы негодования и возмущения. Неразвитые и сочувствующие софисту слушатели тоже начинают возмущаться — «что и требовалось доказать». Часто надо немало хладнокровия, знания «слушателей» и находчивости, чтобы отразить подобное нападение.

----------

Pavel (21.10.2009), Сергей А (21.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Буддийская логика изучает такой странный предмет - _правильное мышление_. Христианский младенец находит сиську опираясь на данное ему природой _правильное мышление_. И, какое совпадение, это-же _правильное мышление_ изучают и описывают буддийские логики.


Вы уж меня извините, но я не знаю, как правильное мышление описывается буддийской логикой. Но я знаю, что младенец сам не находит сосца, а мать не сосет за ребенка. Если для сосательного рефлекса ребенку нужна буддийская логика, то значит она в ребенке проявляется и в том, что он с тем же рвением сосет и палец вместо сосца, уж не знаю, описано ли в буддийской логике данное поведение, как правильное мышление. Если описано, то логично, что поведение христианина воцерковленного в православной церкви - это результат правильного мышления.



> Зачем христианскому младенцу искать сиську - не правильнее ли было бы ему просто _верить_, что молоко окажется во рту (или сразу в животике), или _верить_, что ему не нужно молоко вообще, терпеливо ждать и _верить_.


Это Вы Huandi c его верой в буддийскую логику спросите, ведь это он утверждает, что христианин ПРОСТО ВЕРИТ, а он (великий логик) выводит ЗНАНИЕ. Я же утверждал, что и Huandi, и христианин одни положения принимают без выведения, а другие с выведением, поэтому метод принятия умозаключений не разграничивает того, что является верой, от того, что является знанием.



> Двинуться рассудком от изучения законов правильного мышления? Тогда можно и от аристотелевой логики двинуться.


Двинуться можно и от идеи "Истина=Истина", как мы наблюдали, если с фанатизмом взяться за изучение.



> Кстати, как христианский младенец выберет _правильный_ объект веры, не опираясь на _правильное мышление_? Как вера оценивает правильность чего бы то ни было?


Я уже говорил по этому поводу: вера первична по отношению к знанию и возникает как мотивация к действию, а именно ее укреплению до уровня знания (то, что не требует до поры до времени новых и новых проверок), т.е. мышление категориями веры и знания - это оптимизация процесса с целью высвобождения физических ресурсов для подкрепления или уничтожения умозаключений, вызывающих сомнения. 

Вот простой пример, как это работает:
1) Huandi считает меня "фонарным" придурком и данное убеждение считает логически обретенным знанием. Он говорит, что он знает, что я придурок.;
2) Я считаю Huandi "фонарным" придурком и вижу, что мое умозаключение ввергло меня в веру по эмоциональности равную тому, что я уже называю знанием. Я говорю, что я знаю, что он придурок.
3) Однако, в силу того, что я знаю (уверен), что мое знание о Huandi все-таки лишь эмоционально доведенная ло предела вера, а не нечто по существу отличное от веры, то я допускаю, что я ошибаюсь, и на самом деле Huandi гений, понять которого мне не дано в силу личного умственного несовершенства.
4) В силу того, что для Huandi его знание нечто отличное от веры и методологически соответствует тому, что его друг До называет с буддийской точки зрения "правильным мышлением", соответствующим природе вещей (природной данности), то он не допускает того, что я не придурок хотя бы по сравнению с ним.

В результате мы отличаемся с ним в том, что Huandi смело экономит свои ресурсы на более важные разговоры, чем со мной, а меня просто в ответ на любой вопрос называет придурком и отсылает учиться. Так же он легко экономит свои ресурсы и не утруждается усмирением своего раздражения, логически объясняя (зная по его определению), что проблема его раздражений не в Huandi, а в форумных придурках, высказывающих суждения без должного изучения вопроса.

Мой же удел, пока есть лишь вера, а не беспрекословное логически полученное знание, которое я готов считать "правильным мышлением" в то, что Huandi придурок, раз за разом тратить свои силы и время на полемику с ним и усмирение своего раздражения, возникающего в результате не понимания моих взглядов и по причине тщетности моих усилий.

Вопрос, и кто же из нас умнее?

----------


## Pavel

> Довольно сложное для меня определение. А пример можно?


Давайте мы ликбезом заниматься не будем. Моей точкой зрения является, напомню, та, что метод получения суждения не может являться основанием для различения того, что считается верой и того, что считается знанием. А значит разбор методов возникновения суждений и их сравнений является пустой тратой времени в рамках поставленного топикстартером вопроса. Тот, кто считает, что это не так и знаком с методом обретения истинного знания впротивовес ошибочной вере пусть делится своей методикой и сравнивает ее с методиками других логик или практик. Ваши вопросы не по адресу.

----------


## Сергей А

> Давайте мы ликбезом заниматься не будем.


Вы уж меня простите, но я изначально задавал вопрос топика для того, что бы добраться до сути - есть обьекты веры в буддизме или нет. Вопрос о логике возник в ходе обсуждения. Если Вы не можете обьяснить простыми словами чем буддийская логика отличается от аристотелевской - так и скажите.




> Моей точкой зрения является, напомню, та, что метод получения суждения не может являться основанием для различения того, что считается верой и того, что считается знанием.


Вы можете проще писать? Ничего не понял. Метод в принципе не может являться основанием чего-либо.



> А значит разбор методов возникновения суждений и их сравнений является пустой тратой времени в рамках поставленного топикстартером вопроса.


Соответственно, не понял вывод.
Но сделал свой - Вы не способны ясно излагать мысли. Если Вы не согласны - изложите вашу точку зрения так, что бы это было понятно выпускнику технического ВУЗа, коим я, как топикстартер, являюсь.

----------


## Makc

Как тут все сурово. А тред начинался так невинно...

----------

Echo (25.11.2009), Сергей А (21.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Грубо говоря, в примере "на горе дым, значит там огонь" имеется в виду не доказательство кому-то наличия на горе огня, а непосредственно, сразу, приходящее человеку пресдтавление об огне, когда он видит дым. Оно может быть и ошибочным, если там на самом деле не огонь. Тут важен сам принцип.


Так вот принцип и говорит о том, что не зная всех нюансов, полностью достоверный вывод мы сделать не можем. 
Правильным выводом считается тот, который не расходится с опытом. Если мне память не изменяет, у Дхармакирти написано так.
Т.е. сама по себе логика - не ценна. Логический вывод может быть и не правильным. И в результате привести к вере.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009), Сергей А (21.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Логический вывод может быть и не правильным. И в результате привести к вере.


Логический вывод не может быть неправильным. Иначе он не будет логическим. Тут скорее всего имеется в виду просто вывод.

----------

До (21.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Логический вывод не может быть неправильным. Иначе он не будет логическим. Тут скорее всего имеется в виду просто вывод.


В смысле, что он сделан из неправильных предпосылок. Я, собственно говоря, всю тему об этом и пытаюсь сказать. А вот все предпосылки задать правильно мы не можем. Это всё равно объект веры.

----------

Сергей А (21.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> А вот все предпосылки задать правильно мы не можем. Это всё равно объект веры.


А какие именно предпосылки Вы имеете в виду?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так вот принцип и говорит о том, что не зная всех нюансов, полностью достоверный вывод мы сделать не можем. 
> Правильным выводом считается тот, который не расходится с опытом. Если мне память не изменяет, у Дхармакирти написано так.
> Т.е. сама по себе логика - не ценна. Логический вывод может быть и не правильным. И в результате привести к вере.


Навскидку прикиньте вероятность того, что 

на горе - огонь;на горе - дым-машина фирмы Синхейзер;на горе... мы лежим в мягких креслах, как в фильме "Суррагаты"...

----------


## До

> В смысле, что он сделан из неправильных предпосылок. Я, собственно говоря, всю тему об этом и пытаюсь сказать. А вот все предпосылки задать правильно мы не можем. Это всё равно объект веры.


_Предполылки должны быть правильные_. Логика не утверждает, что из неверных предполылок будут верные выводы, же.

----------


## Топпер

> А какие именно предпосылки Вы имеете в виду?


Ну, вот в истории с известным силлогизмом: "на горе есть дым, значит есть и огонь". Предпосылкой будет то, что дыма без огня не бывает. По факту - это не так. Я предложил поставить, например, дым машину. Но делающий логический вывод об этом не знает. В результате вывод оказывается ошибочным.

----------


## Топпер

> _Предполылки должны быть правильные_. Логика не утверждает, что из неверных предполылок будут верные выводы, же.


Они не всегда бывают правильными. Сама по себе логика, как инструмент меня не сильно интересует. Тред начался с вопроса о том, есть ли в Буддизме вера. Я сказал, что есть, ибо не все предпосылки мы можем проверить.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Навскидку прикиньте вероятность того, что 
> 
> на горе - огонь;на горе - дым-машина фирмы Синхейзер;на горе... мы лежим в мягких креслах, как в фильме "Суррагаты"...


О чём и речь. Мы используем логику т.к. она в *большинстве случаев* делает правильные выводы не расходящиеся с опытом. Но это не означает, что логига - панацея от всего. Она хороша, как инструмент, но не как волшебная палочка.

----------


## До

> Они не всегда бывают правильными. Сама по себе логика, как инструмент меня не сильно интересует. Тред начался с вопроса о том, есть ли в Буддизме вера. Я сказал, что есть, ибо не все предпосылки мы можем проверить.


Так не делайте выводов из неправильных предполсылок. Это и будет логичное поведение.

----------


## До

> О чём и речь. Мы используем логику т.к. она в *большинстве случаев* делает правильные выводы не расходящиеся с опытом. Но это не означает, что логига - панацея от всего. Она хороша, как инструмент, но не как волшебная палочка.


Нет, логика *всегда* делает верные выводы. Бугога.

----------

Echo (25.11.2009)

----------


## Makc

> Так не делайте выводов из неправильных предполсылок. Это и будет логичное поведение.


Просто стало интересно... А как определить степень правильности предпосылок? Что такое "правильно", и как можно доказать эту самую правильность?

----------


## Сергей А

> Ну, вот в истории с известным силлогизмом: "на горе есть дым, значит есть и огонь". Предпосылкой будет то, что дыма без огня не бывает. По факту - это не так. Я предложил поставить, например, дым машину. Но делающий логический вывод об этом не знает. В результате вывод оказывается ошибочным.


Предпосылка, как и вывод правильные. Просто дым от огня и дым от дыммашины - разные вещи. А визуально их не отличишь.
Но это так, к слову...

----------


## До

> Просто стало интересно... А как определить степень правильности предпосылок? Что такое "правильно", и как можно доказать эту самую правильность?


С помошью гносеологии и логики. (Буддийская логика, кстати говоря, включает и гносеологию в отличии от аристотелевой.)

----------


## Топпер

> А какие именно предпосылки Вы имеете в виду?


Например, я ещё на первом листе приводил цитату о правильном понимании

----------


## Huandi

> Так вот принцип и говорит о том, что не зная всех нюансов, полностью достоверный вывод мы сделать не можем. 
> Правильным выводом считается тот, который не расходится с опытом. Если мне память не изменяет, у Дхармакирти написано так.
> Т.е. сама по себе логика - не ценна. Логический вывод может быть и не правильным. И в результате привести к вере.


Логика и не относится к абсолютной истине. Но другого знания, кроме еще чувственного, у нас вообще нет. И чувственное само-по-себе, отдельно от умозаключения, не дает никакого знания. 

И имеется в виду ведь верность вывода на основании имеющихся у нас знаний, внутри нашего же аппарата логики мы связываем одно имеющееся у нас понятие с другим. В этом случае, если не подразумевается все теоретически возможное знание во всем мире, вывод может быть полностью верен.

Вера тут совершенно не при чем.

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, логика *всегда* делает верные выводы. Бугога.


Логики бывают разные.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009), Сергей Хос (21.10.2009)

----------


## До

> Логики бывают разные.


И арифметики тоже?

----------


## Makc

> С помошью гносеологии и логики. (Буддийская логика, кстати говоря, включает и гносеологию в отличии от аристотелевой.)


Если логические рассуждения строятся на предпосылках, а доказывать логически мы собираемся правильность предпосылок, то руководствоваться при доказательстве, очевидно, следует другими предпосылками.
Отсюда вопрос, как, в данном случае, следует определять"правильность" предпосылок?

----------


## PampKin Head

> О чём и речь. Мы используем логику т.к. она в *большинстве случаев* делает правильные выводы не расходящиеся с опытом. Но это не означает, что логига - панацея от всего. Она хороша, как инструмент, но не как волшебная палочка.


Все тоже самое можно сказать и относительно Дхаммы Будд.

----------


## Топпер

> И арифметики тоже?


И арифметики тоже
В той, что вы учили в младших классах 1+1=2
А в булевой алгебре 1+1=1

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Предпосылка, как и вывод правильные. Просто дым от огня и дым от дыммашины - разные вещи. А визуально их не отличишь.
> Но это так, к слову...


Вот именно.  Результат каммы от воли божией или случайности вы тоже не отличите напрямую. Однако буддисты говорят о камме, теисты о божьем промысле, а материалисты о случайности.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

На 16-й странице сией интереснейшей беседы я попробовал обьяснить (себе), что такое вера. Привожу без купюр:



> Понятия "вера" в буддизме нет как и нет однозначного перевода этого слова на пали или санскрит. Думаю, что даже английский перевод этого слова несет какой-то особый оттенок. Верить можно в христианском контекте. Либо в контексте других религий, для которых понятие "вера" схоже с христианским.
> 
> Но, тем не менее, носители русского языка его употребляют. И если рассматривать *веру* как инструмент достижения истины, то в буддизме ближе всего понятие *следование Учению* в целом. Вера и Учение взаимоисключающие понятия.
> 
> И давайте не вмешивать в это понятие логику. Это, все же, из другой оперы. Есть ли в буддизме логика? Есть! А вот в православии, в связи с наличием веры, законченой логики нет.
> 
> Т.о. обьектов веры (или, как правильно сказал Zom, слепой веры) в буддизме нет.
> 
> Есть у кого нибудь возражения к такому ответу на вопрос топика?


Возражений не последовало - я и принял это как обьяснение. Вся остальная беседа ушла в относительный "логический" офтоп, что не принизило ее интересности.
Переспрошу еще разок для верности: *Есть у кого нибудь возражения к такому ответу (в цитате) на вопрос топика?*

----------


## Huandi

Повторю: логика работает внутри имеющегося у индивида понятийного набора. То есть, с той понятийной реальностью, которая для нас есть, а не той, которую можно придумать или предположить в диспуте.

----------


## Топпер

> Логика и не относится к абсолютной истине. Но другого знания, кроме еще чувственного, у нас вообще нет. И чувственное само-по-себе, отдельно от умозаключения, не дает никакого знания. 
> 
> И имеется в виду ведь верность вывода на основании имеющихся у нас знаний, внутри нашего же аппарата логики мы связываем одно имеющееся у нас понятие с другим. В этом случае, если не подразумевается все теоретически возможное знание во всем мире, вывод может быть полностью верен.


Согласен с вами.



> Вера тут совершенно не при чем.


Вера при том, что закон каммы и реинкарнацию вы логикой не выведете. Точнее - выведите, но из заданных вами же самими начальных предпосылок. А то, что предпосылки верные - в это часто приходится верить.

----------


## Топпер

> Все тоже самое можно сказать и относительно Дхаммы Будд.


Конечно.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> И арифметики тоже
> В той, что вы учили в младших классах 1+1=2
> А в булевой алгебре 1+1=1


Если 1, то вы говорите о разных операторах. А так 1+1=10 [=2 в десятичной системе счисления].
...
У Феди - два паспорта; один - с красной обложкой, РФ; второй - с синей, UK... Поэтому у нас два Феди (вот вам два разных паспорта)!

----------


## Топпер

> "логический" офтоп, что не принизило ее интересности.
> Переспрошу еще разок для верности: *Есть у кого нибудь возражения к такому ответу (в цитате) на вопрос топика?*


Есть объеты веры. Сам Будда, точнее его достижение - объект веры. Ниббана - объект веры для не архата. Закон каммы - объект веры. Реинкарнация - объект веры.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Вера при том, что закон каммы и реинкарнацию вы логикой не выведете. Точнее - выведите, но из заданных вами же самими начальных предпосылок. А то, что предпосылки верные - в это часто приходится верить.


"Предпосылки" никто не задает специально для себя. Они просто имеются в поле знания, как память, опыт. 

"Задаете предпосылки" это примерно делаете так: "сегодня "дымом" будет шорох листвы, а "видеть" - зуд в носу"? Никто так их не задает, откуда вообще такая идея пошла не понял.

----------


## Топпер

> Если 1, то вы говорите о разных операторах. А так 1+1=10 [=2 в десятичной системе счисления].


Я не о двоичном способе счисления говорю.

----------


## Сергей А

> Есть объеты веры. Сам Будда, точнее его достижение - объект веры. Ниббана - объект веры для не архата. Закон каммы - объект веры. Реинкарнация - объект веры.


А чем плохо "обьекты Учения"? :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Повторю: логика работает внутри имеющегося у индивида понятийного набора. То есть, с той понятийной реальностью, которая для нас есть, а не той, которую можно придумать или предположить в диспуте.


Так вот эту понятийную реальность вы, во многом, для себя и придумыаете.



> "Предпосылки" никто не задает специально для себя. Они просто имеются в поле знания, как память, опыт. 
> 
> "Задаете предпосылки" это примерно делаете так: "сегодня "дымом" будет шорох листвы, а "видеть" - зуд в носу"? Никто так их не задает, откуда вообще такая идея пошла не понял.


Сам способ деления на дхаммы - это уже предпосылка.

----------


## Huandi

> Так вот эту понятийную реальность вы, во многом, для себя и придумыаете.


У меня (и других), никакой другой реальности нет. Фактически, вы утверждаете сейчас вид субъективного иделизма, где весь мир придуман самим субъектом. (я такого прямо не говорил)




> Сам способ деления на дхаммы - это уже предпосылка.


Он следует из опыта, поддается анализу. К вере отношения не имеет.

----------


## Топпер

> А чем плохо "обьекты Учения"?


Как не назови, но в них вначале необходимо верить.

Принципиальное отличие от других вер, как я уже писал в том, что результат буддийской практики мы, хотя бы теоретически, можем проверить. Можем в теории стать Буддами и достичь Ниббаны.
В авраамистических религиях стать богом, по определению невозможно.

----------


## До

> И арифметики тоже
> В той, что вы учили в младших классах 1+1=2
> А в булевой алгебре 1+1=1


Я же про _арифметику_ спрашивал, а не про алгебры.



> Арифме́тика (от греч. ἀριθμός — число) — раздел математики, изучающий простейшие виды чисел (натуральные, целые, рациональные) и простейшие арифметические операции над ними (сложение, вычитание, умножение, деление).
> 
> Вы́сшая арифме́тика — ныне не употребляемое название теории чисел.


ps. Makc, не понял вопроса. Вы же сами сначала ответили, а потом спрашиваете.

----------


## Huandi

> В авраамистических религиях стать богом, по определению невозможно.


В адвайте возможно. Все в адвайту?

----------


## Топпер

> У меня (и других), никакой другой реальности нет. Фактически, вы утверждаете сейчас вид субъективного иделизма, где весь мир придуман самим субъектом. (я такого прямо не говорил)


Я про дхаммы



> Он следует из опыта, поддается анализу. К вере отношения не имеет.


Имеет. Саму классификацию вы не опытно придумали, а от буддистов услышали.

----------


## Топпер

> Я же про _арифметику_ спрашивал, а не про алгебры.


Что может быть проще, чем 1+1 ?

----------


## Сергей А

> Как не назови, но в них вначале необходимо верить..


Не нужно! они обьекты Учения!



> Принципиальное отличие от других вер, как я уже писал в том, что результат буддийской практики мы, хотя бы теоретически, можем проверить. Можем в теории стать Буддами и достичь Ниббаны.
> В авраамистических религиях стать богом, по определению невозможно.


Вот и я о том же! Вера=Учение. Обьекты Веры в христианстве есть обьекты Учения в буддизме!

----------


## До

> Что может быть проще, чем 1+1 ?


В булевой алгебре, это отнюдь не операция _арифметического_ сложения, а операция "_или_". Вы подменили тему, передёрнули.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот и я о том же! Вера=Учение. Обьекты Веры в христианстве есть обьекты Учения в буддизме!


А по сути то в чём отличия? Вы в обоих случаях начинаете опираться на непроверенные лично положения.

----------


## Сергей А

> А по сути то в чём отличия? Вы в обоих случаях начинаете опираться на непроверенные лично положения.


Ну и что, что они не проверены лично. Они выводятся будийской логикой! А вот христианские обьекты веры будийской логикой не выводятся. На то есть христианская логика, мне не ведомая.

----------


## Huandi

-Повторю: логика работает внутри имеющегося у индивида понятийного набора. То есть, с той понятийной реальностью, которая для нас есть, а не той, которую можно придумать или предположить в диспуте.
-Так вот эту понятийную реальность вы, во многом, для себя и придумываете.  
-У меня (и других), никакой другой реальности нет. Фактически, вы утверждаете сейчас вид субъективного иделизма, где весь мир придуман самим субъектом. (я такого прямо не говорил)
-Я про дхаммы

Что про дхаммы?




> Он следует из опыта, поддается анализу. К вере отношения не имеет.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Имеет. Саму классификацию вы не опытно придумали, а от буддистов услышали.


Оппонент: "то, что  услышано от других, и не опытно придумано, есть вера, а не знание".
Возражение: "то, что сперва услышано от других, может быть и верным знанием. Признак верного силлогизма нарушен, ошибка доказана."

----------

Сергей А (21.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> В булевой алгебре, это отнюдь не операция сложения, а операция "_или_". Вы подменили тему, передёрнули.


Это дизьюнкция *логическое сложение*. 
Если вы не согласны, тогда прошу ответить, чего нет в вашей арифметике дающей  1+1=2  логики или сложения?

----------


## Топпер

> Ну и что, что они не проверены лично. Они выводятся будийской логикой!


Опять же построенной (в некоторой части) на буддийских религиозных положениях. Таких положений, конечно, меньше чем в христианстве, однако они есть.

----------


## Makc

> ps. Makc, не понял вопроса. Вы же сами сначала ответили, а потом спрашиваете.


Перефразирую.

Если логические рассуждения строятся на предпосылках, а доказывать логически мы собираемся правильность предпосылок, то руководствоваться при доказательстве, очевидно, следует другими предпосылками.

Отсюда вопрос, как, в данном случае, следует определять"правильность" тех предпосылок, на основании которых будут строиться логические рассуждения по доказательству предыдущих предпосылок?

----------


## Топпер

> Оппонент: "то, что  услышано от других, и не опытно придумано, есть вера, а не знание".
> Возражение: "то, что сперва услышано от других, может быть и верным знанием. Признак верного силлогизма нарушен, ошибка доказана."


Да, это может быть верным. А может быть и неверным.
Например, если вы услишите от других, что в телевизоре есть диктор и посмотрите на экран, вы тоже можете быть уверены, что в телевизоре есть диктор. Но, на самом деле, это будет ошибочным выводом.

----------


## Сергей А

> Опять же построенной (в некоторой части) на буддийских религиозных положениях. Таких положений, конечно, меньше чем в христианстве, однако они есть.


Сейчас докопаемся до "религии" в целом. :Smilie: 
Вы согласны, что обьекты веры в христианстве тождествены обьекам Учения в буддизме?

----------


## Топпер

> Сейчас докопаемся до "религии" в целом.
> Вы согласны, что обьекты веры в христианстве тождествены обьекам Учения в буддизме?


Если "в общем" под верой понимать веру в сверхъестесвтенное (лежащее за рамками обыденного опыта), то да.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Оппонент: "то, что услышано от других, и не опытно придумано, есть вера, а не знание".
> Возражение: "то, что сперва услышано от других, может быть и верным знанием. Признак верного силлогизма нарушен, ошибка доказана."
> 			
> 		
> 
> Да, это может быть верным. А может быть и неверным.
> Например, если вы услишите от других, что в телевизоре есть диктор и посмотрите на экран, вы тоже можете быть уверены, что в телевизоре есть диктор. Но, на самом деле, это будет ошибочным выводом.


Ваше прошлое суждение не доказывает наличия у меня ошибки, так как само основано на логической ошибке. К чему было это сейчас, я не уловил.

----------


## До

> Это дизьюнкция *логическое сложение*.


Вы перешли от арифметики к алгебре, пользуясь схожестью записи и названий, т.е. играете со словами. Зачем не понятно. Я спрашивал о обычной арифметике, которая собственно и называется _арифметикой_.




> Если вы не согласны, тогда прошу ответить, чего нет в вашей арифметике дающей  1+1=2  логики или сложения?


С чем не согласен вы о чем вообще?

----------


## Топпер

> Ваше прошлое суждение не доказывает наличия у меня ошибки, так как само основано на логической ошибке. К чему было это сейчас, я не уловил.


К тому, что заблуждения могут быть общими. Распространяющимися и на вас и на оппонента.

----------


## Huandi

> К тому, что заблуждения могут быть общими. Распространяющимися и на вас и на оппонента.


Я не улавливаю связи с контекстом разговора, простите. Для меня ваше сообщение "подвисает", нет связи с прошлым диалогом.

----------


## До

> Перефразирую.
> 
> Если логические рассуждения строятся на предпосылках, а доказывать логически мы собираемся правильность предпосылок, то руководствоваться при доказательстве, очевидно, следует другими предпосылками.
> 
> Отсюда вопрос, как, в данном случае, следует определять"правильность" тех предпосылок, на основании которых будут строиться логические рассуждения по доказательству предыдущих предпосылок?


Также.

----------


## Сергей А

> А по сути то в чём отличия? Вы в обоих случаях начинаете опираться на непроверенные лично положения.


если отличий нет - тогда и нет обьектов веры в буддизме - они есть только в христианстве.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы перешли от арифметики к алгебре, пользуясь схожестью записи и названий, т.е. играете со словами. Зачем не понятно. Я спрашивал о обычной арифметике, которая собственно и называется _арифметикой_.


И я говорю об арифметике. На булевой алгебре считают компутеры. Вполне себе арифметика - раздел оперирующий с простыми чилсами.



> С чем не согласен вы о чем вообще?


Не согласны с тем, что в "обычной арифметике" в знаке "+" нет логики или же нет сложения?

----------


## Топпер

> Я не улавливаю связи с контекстом разговора, простите. Для меня ваше сообщение "подвисает", нет связи с прошлым диалогом.


Это связь с тем, что про дхаммы вы выводите не из своего опыта, а вначале узнаёте от других, а потом "подгоняете" под своё мировоззрение свой опыт. 
И, как у сказавшего вам о том, что в телевизоре живёт тётя, может быть ошибка посыла, так она может быть и у вас, если вы, вслед за указавшим, посмотрите в телевизор и увидите там тётю.

----------


## Топпер

> если отличий нет - тогда и нет обьектов веры в буддизме - они есть только в христианстве.


На обычном уровне разница не видна. И в то и в другое нужно верить.

----------


## Сергей А

В христианстве вера - слепая вера.
В буддизме вера - вера с логическим доказательством.

Так нормально?

----------


## Huandi

> Это связь с тем, что про дхаммы вы выводите не из своего опыта, а вначале узнаёте от других, а потом "подгоняете" под своё мировоззрение свой опыт. 
> И, как у сказавшего вам о том, что в телевизоре живёт тётя, может быть ошибка посыла, так она может быть и у вас, если вы, вслед за указавшим, посмотрите в телевизор и увидите там тётю.


Это если бы я опирался на веру, то  такое могло бы быть. Но чужие слова правильно воспринимать не так, а иначе - подумав, проанализировав, проверив. То есть, воспользовавшись правильным познанием.

----------


## До

> Не согласны с тем, что в "обычной арифметике" в знаке "+" нет логики или же нет сложения?


Я дописал своё утверждение, добавил "арифметического" к "сложения", чтоб вы не могли слово "сложение" передёрнуть на "логическое сложение".




> И я говорю об арифметике. На булевой алгебре считают компутеры. Вполне себе арифметика - раздел оперирующий с простыми чилсами.


Вы говорите про _алгебру_. Я пятый раз повторяю, что вопрос был задан о _арифметике_.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Логика и не относится к абсолютной истине. Но другого знания, кроме еще чувственного, у нас вообще нет. И чувственное само-по-себе, отдельно от умозаключения, не дает никакого знания. 
> 
> И имеется в виду ведь верность вывода на основании имеющихся у нас знаний, внутри нашего же аппарата логики мы связываем одно имеющееся у нас понятие с другим. В этом случае, если не подразумевается все теоретически возможное знание во всем мире, вывод может быть полностью верен.
> 
> Вера тут совершенно не при чем.


Тогда получается такая последовательность: восприятие - представление - понятие - умозаключение.
А затем умозаключение оценивается как верное или неверное.
Такая оценка представляет собой акт свободного выбора. В конечном итоге это и есть вера.

----------


## Huandi

> В буддизме вера - вера с логическим доказательством.


В буддизме это жестко различается.

----------


## Топпер

> В христианстве вера - слепая вера.
> В буддизме вера - вера с логическим доказательством.
> 
> Так нормально?


Так, то так, только "стартовые условия" логического доказательства - это тоже "слепая вера"

----------

Сергей А (21.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Это если бы я опирался на веру, то  такое могло бы быть. Но чужие слова правильно воспринимать не так, а иначе - подумав, проанализировав, проверив. То есть, воспользовавшись правильным познанием.


Например, проанализировав и воспользовавшись правильным сознанием, как вы приходите к выводу о том, что прошлые и будущие рождения есть?

----------


## Huandi

> Тогда получается такая последовательность: восприятие - представление - понятие - умозаключение.
> А затем умозаключение оценивается как верное или неверное.
> Такая оценка представляет собой акт свободного выбора. В конечном итоге это и есть вера.


Последовательность проще: восприятие - представление. Понятия и умозаключения входят внутрь представления.

Откуда взялся "свободный выбор" в силлогизме? Какой еще такой "акт"?

----------


## Топпер

> Я дописал своё утверждение, добавил "арифметического" к "сложения", чтоб вы не могли слово "сложение" передёрнуть на "логическое сложение".


Т.е. ваше арифметическое сложение лишено логики?



> Вы говорите про _алгебру_. Я пятый раз повторяю, что вопрос был задан о _арифметике_.


И я говорю про арифметику. Или у вас арифметика - это только когда превоклашики с счётными палочками на парте?

----------


## Huandi

> Например, проанализировав и воспользовавшись правильным сознанием, как вы приходите к выводу о том, что прошлые и будущие рождения есть?


На основании закона причинности. Который сам подтверждается и опытом и логикой.

----------


## Топпер

> На основании закона причинности. Который сам подтверждается и опытом и логикой.


Он может быть неверным. Личный опыт подтверждает, что многие явления происходят практически без причин. Или по случайным, вероятностным причинам.
Буддизм, в таких случаях, говорит о созревании той или иной каммы. Но, по сути, это завуалированная констатация того факта, что мы не знаем причин. Либо, выразившись по другому, можно сказать, что это завуалированная попытка скрыть факт того, что некоторые явления происходят без причины.

----------

Zom (21.10.2009), Денис Евгеньев (18.04.2011)

----------


## Huandi

> Он может быть неверным.


То есть, вы отрицаете причинность? Очень странно для буддиста. Подобную позицию редко кто занимает. Можете развернуто описать свое воззрение? 

*Как известно, вступающий в диспут должен быть уверен в своей позиции, и придерживаться ее.*

----------

Сергей А (21.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Понятия и умозаключения входят внутрь представления.


Представление - первая (образная) фаза абстрагирования результата восприятия: первичная типологизация объектов. Из них выводятся понятия, а сопоставление понятий дает умозаключение.
А за этим следует оценка такового как верного или ложного.




> Откуда взялся "свободный выбор" в силлогизме? Какой еще такой "акт"?


А разве Вы не свободно принимаете (признаете) логичность логики?

----------


## Топпер

> То есть, вы отрицаете причинность?


я её не отрицаю. Я в неё *верю*



> Очень странно для буддиста. Подобную позицию редко кто занимает. Можете развернуто описать свое воззрение?


Например, вы были здоровы, а потом у вас *внезапно* заболел зуб. Вы не простужались. Какова же причина болезни зуба? Вы можете это сказать точно?



> Как известно, вступающий в диспут должен быть уверен в своей позиции, и придерживаться ее.


Это ваши правила. Вам по ним и играть.

----------


## Huandi

> Представление - первая (образная) фаза абстрагирования результата восприятия: первичная типологизация объектов. Из них выводятся понятия, а сопоставление понятий дает умозаключение.


В буддийской логике не так. Первичное представление уже есть применение имеющегося понятия к чувственному. И это уже и есть умозаключение. 




> А за этим следует оценка такового как верного или ложного.


Непонятно. Вы считаете, что всегда есть такая оценка и она принимается "от фонаря"?




> А разве Вы не свободно принимаете (признаете) логичность логики?


Признаю через знание, а не веру или еще что-то. Логика же логична.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А разве Вы не свободно принимаете (признаете) логичность логики?


Причинно-обусловленно. )




> Например, вы были здоровы, а потом у вас внезапно заболел зуб. Вы не простужались. Какова же причина болезни зуба? Вы можете это сказать точно?


*Внезапно* наступивший кариес? *Неожиданные* деффекты эмали?

----------

Echo (25.11.2009)

----------


## До

> Т.е. ваше арифметическое сложение лишено логики?


Арифметическое сложение как раз вполне логично. Также логика используется для доказательства арифметических теорем и пр.




> И я говорю про арифметику.


Про алгебру.




> Или у вас арифметика - это только когда превоклашики с счётными палочками на парте?


Не только. У меня арифметика, это раздел математики, изучающий простейшие виды чисел (натуральные, целые, рациональные) и простейшие арифметические операции над ними (сложение, вычитание, умножение, деление).

----------


## Сергей А

> Например, вы были здоровы, а потом у вас *внезапно* заболел зуб. Вы не простужались. Какова же причина болезни зуба? Вы можете это сказать точно?


Бханте, Вы достаточно хорошо знакомы с медициной, что бы ответить. :Smilie:  А весь, полный комплекс причин необьятен, как вселенная.

----------


## Топпер

> Арифметическое сложение как раз вполне логично. Также логика используется для доказательства арифметических теорем и пр.


Значит и тот и другой вид сложения логичен. Ок.



> Не только. У меня арифметика, это раздел математики, изучающий простейшие виды чисел (натуральные, целые, рациональные) и простейшие арифметические операции над ними (сложение, вычитание, умножение, деление).


Всё это может быть проделано в рамках булевой логики.

----------


## Huandi

> я её не отрицаю. Я в неё *верю*


Я могу привести доказательсва только приверженцу воззрения о том, что не все причинно. Оповергнуть его позицию на ее внутреннем противоречии. 




> Например, вы были здоровы, а потом у вас *внезапно* заболел зуб. Вы не простужались. Какова же причина болезни зуба? Вы можете это сказать точно?


Не могу. Но я знаю, что причина имелась. И ее можно теоретически узнать, проведя некое изучение. 




> Это ваши правила. Вам по ним и играть.


Это правила, по которым велись диспуты в Индии.

----------


## Топпер

> *Внезапно* наступивший кариес? *Неожиданные* деффекты эмали?


Да, всё бывает  :Smilie:  Если камма созрела человек может и *внезапно* помереть даже  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей А (21.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, Вы достаточно хорошо знакомы с медициной, что бы ответить. А весь, полный комплекс причин необьятен, как вселенная.


О чём я и веду речь. И иногда весь этот комплекс причин даже теоретически не может быть охвачен. И тогда в буддизме говорят о созревании каммы.

К чему это я? А к тому, что причинно-следственный закон *во всей полноте* для человека не явен. И исходя из опыта, многие события происходят по сути внезапно т.е. без причинно-следственной связи.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Я могу привести доказательсва только приверженцу воззрения о том, что не все причинно. Оповергнуть его позицию на ее внутреннем противоречии.


Позицию, может быть, и опровергните, а опыт - нет.



> Не могу. Но я знаю, что причина имелась. И ее можно теоретически узнать, проведя некое изучение.


Подбросьте монетку 100 раз и скажите мно со 100% точностью, каким окажется следующий бросок: орлом или решкой.



> Это правила, по которым велись диспуты в Индии.


А вам хочется чувствовать себя древнеиндийским пандитом?

----------


## Сергей А

> О чём я и веду речь. И иногда весь этот комплекс причин даже теоретически не может быть охвачен. И тогда в буддизме говорят о созревании каммы.
> 
> К чему это я? А к тому, что причинно-следственный закон во всей полноте для человека не явен. И исходя из опыта, многие события происходят по сути внезапно т.е. без причинно-следственной связи.


Вселенная тоже не познаваема в полном обьеме. Из этого не следует, что она не явна.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Признаю через знание, а не веру или еще что-то. Логика же логична.


Вот и отлично: хоть что-то самосущее в этом мире есть - логичность логики.
Знать бы еще, кто ее установил.
Не иначе, Господь Всемогущий.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Это как с тем астрономом - раз он не видит все звезды, то он должен в них только верить?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Вселенная тоже не познаваема в полном обьеме. Из этого не следует, что она не явна.


Как раз из этого и следует, что она не явна во всей полноте. Только в некоторой части. Напримре в той, которая способна воздействовать на органы чувств.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот и отлично: хоть что-то самосущее в этом мире есть - логичность логики.
> Знать бы еще, кто ее установил.
> Не иначе, Господь Всемогущий.


И логичный!

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## До

> Значит и тот и другой вид сложения логичен. Ок.


"_Ок_, я передёрнул"?




> Всё это может быть проделано в рамках булевой логики.


В булевой алгебры только два значения _0_ и _1_. Рассчитайте с помощью булевой алгебры сдачу в магазине или умножьте 3.14 на 5.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И логичный!


Вселогичный.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Вот и отлично: хоть что-то самосущее в этом мире есть - логичность логики.
> Знать бы еще, кто ее установил.
> Не иначе, Господь Всемогущий.


Я вообще не понимаю дурацкую неуместную ироничность, которой здесь занимается ряд участников. К чему это вообще? Вы что-то конкретное хотите сказать?

----------


## Топпер

> Это как с тем астрономом - раз он не видит все звезды, то он должен в них только верить?


А вы хотите сказать, что он обладает достоверными знаниями об этих невидимых звёздах?

----------


## До

> Подбросьте монетку 100 раз и скажите мно со 100% точностью, каким окажется следующий бросок: орлом или решкой.


Говорю со 100% точностью: с вероятностью 0.5 будет орёл.

----------


## Топпер

> "_Ок_, я передёрнул"?
> 
> 
> В булевой алгебры только два значения _0_ и _1_. Рассчитайте с помощью булевой алгебры сдачу в магазине или умножьте 3.14 на 5.


В рамках "обычной арифметики" вы тоже 3.14 на 5 не умножите. Без дробей - это невозможно. А дроби - это уже не целые числа.

----------


## Huandi

> А вы хотите сказать, что он обладает достоверными знаниями об этих невидимых звёздах?


Он обладает знанием, что там тоже звезды, хоть он их и не видит. Достоверным настолько же, насколько можно знать, что в другой комнате стоит телевизор, хоть я его сейчас и не вижу. 

Но для вас ведь и в телевизор это тоже вера, а не знание, да?

----------


## Топпер

> Говорю со 100% точностью: с вероятностью 0.5 будет орёл.


я у вас не вероятность прошу, а конкретный ответ. 
Вероятность - это и есть та самая "внезапность" загнанная в приемлимые рамки.

----------


## До

> В рамках "обычной арифметики" вы тоже 3.14 на 5 не умножите. Без дробей - это невозможно. А дроби - это уже не целые числа.


Дроби, это рациональные числа. Мама.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я вообще не понимаю дурацкую неуместную ироничность, которой здесь занимается ряд участников. К чему это вообще? Вы что-то конкретное хотите сказать?


Цепочка рассуждений, которые я привел - вполне конкретное суждение.
А Ваши возражения вызывают иронию. Вполне уместную, ИМХО.
И вообще, мне кажется, я всего лишь сделал вывод из Ваших слов.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Он обладает знанием, что там тоже звезды, хоть он их и не видит. Достоверным настолько же, насколько можно знать, что в другой комнате стоит телевизор, хоть я его сейчас и не вижу. 
> 
> Но для вас ведь и в телевизор это тоже вера, а не знание, да?


Опишите, пожалуйста, в таком случае телевизор, который стоит в моей комнате. (думаю, что ваша комната или моя, в применении к астроному непринципиально).

----------


## Топпер

> Дроби, это рациональные числа. Мама.


Но не целые.

----------


## До

> я у вас не вероятность прошу, а конкретный ответ. 
> Вероятность - это и есть та самая "внезапность" загнанная в приемлимые рамки.


Вы требовали 100% точность, этот ответ - *то, что можно сказать со 100% точностью*.

----------


## Huandi

> Цепочка рассуждений, которые я привел - вполне конкретное суждение.
> А Ваши возражения вызывают иронию. Вполне уместную, ИМХО.
> И вообще, мне кажется, я всего лишь сделал вывод из Ваших слов.


У меня вот иронию вызывает то, что вместо аргументов начинается клоунада и демагогия (про булеву алгебру и т.п., к примеру).

----------


## Makc

> Также.


Значит ли это, что нам потребуется бесконечное количество предпосылок для доказательств правильности предыдущих предпосылок, или всё же есть некоторая "изначальная" предпосылка, которая является "истиной в последней инстанции"?

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы требовали 100% точность, этот ответ - *то, что можно сказать со 100% точностью*.


я требовал со стопроцентной точностью ответ орёл или решка.

----------


## До

> Но не целые.


А причем тут целость?



> Арифметика, это раздел математики, изучающий простейшие виды чисел (натуральные, целые, *рациональные*) и простейшие арифметические операции над ними (сложение, вычитание, умножение, деление).


(Даже и с целыми вы 2 * 2 булевой алгеброй не перемножите.)

----------


## Сергей А

> Подбросьте монетку 100 раз и скажите мно со 100% точностью, каким окажется следующий бросок: орлом или решкой.


Вероятность событий не зависит от предыдущих опытов.

----------


## Топпер

> У меня вот иронию вызывает то, что вместо аргументов начинается клоунада и демагогия (про булеву алгебру и т.п., к примеру).


Всё относительно, похоже, что  оппонентом клоунадой и демагогией кажутся некоторые ваши построения. Раз они вызывают иронию.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Опишите, пожалуйста, в таком случае телевизор, который стоит в моей комнате. (думаю, что ваша комната или моя, в применении к астроному непринципиально).


Описываю - если у вас в комнате стоит телевизор, то это прибор прямоугольной или близкой к ней формы, с экраном и элементами управления впереди, предназначенный для просмотра телепередач или видео.

----------


## Топпер

> А причем тут целость?
> 
> 
> (Даже и с целыми вы 2 * 2 булевой алгеброй не перемножите.)


Перемножу. Ибо компьютеры это делают. Работают, как раз, на буелвой логике.
Но, давайте закончим. И так уже эту ветку в клоунаде обвинили.

----------


## Huandi

> Всё относительно, похоже, что  оппонентом клоунадой и демагогией кажутся некоторые ваши построения. Раз они вызывают иронию.


Разница в том, что у меня классическая буддийская точка зрения. Обоснованная и т.д. А у "оппонентов", часто - мозговой понос, простите.

----------


## Топпер

> Вероятность событий не зависит от предыдущих опытов.


Зависит. Теория вероятности на этом и строится.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Описываю - если у вас в комнате стоит телевизор, то это прибор прямоугольной или близкой к ней формы, с экраном и элементами управления впереди, предназначенный для просмотра телепередач или видео.


А какой ламповый, на дискретных элементах с ЭЛТ, чёрно-белый или цветной?

----------


## До

> я требовал со стопроцентной точностью ответ орёл или решка.


Претензии к логике на уровне - _скажите какая завтра будет погода, ах не можете, значит логика не работает, не даёт ответ!_ Так логика как раз *может* сказать, что что-либо достоверно _неизвестно_, что _нельзя_ делать такой-то вывод. Это тоже сфера логики.

----------

Echo (25.11.2009), Huandi (21.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> А какой ламповый, на дискретных элементах с ЭЛТ, чёрно-белый или цветной?


Этого я не знаю. Но и про астронома не утверждается, что он знает все подробности, правда ведь? Вы путаете отсутствие знания с незнанием всех частностей.

----------


## Топпер

> Разница в том, что у меня классическая буддийская точка зрения. Обоснованная и т.д. А у "оппонентов", часто - мозговой понос, простите.


Опять же, это ваше восприятие событий. Вы априорно присваиваете сбе статус знатока, который может оценивать степень понимания у своих оппонентов.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Зависит. Теория вероятности на этом и строится.


Бханте, Вы не правы. Вероятность орла\решки и в 1-м и в 101-м опыте одинакова - 50%. Именно об этом говорит теория вероятности. Как и любимый детьми пример из теории вероятности:
- Какова вероятность увидеть на улице динозавра?
- 50%. Либо он там есть, либо его там нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У меня вот иронию вызывает то, что вместо аргументов начинается клоунада и демагогия (про булеву алгебру и т.п., к примеру).


А Вы бы попробовали без клоунады и демагогии объяснить, каким образом устанавливается логичность логики.
А то из Ваших слов получается, что она логична сама по себе.

----------


## Топпер

> Этого я не знаю. Но и про астронома не утверждается, что он знает все подробности, правда ведь? Вы путаете отсутствие знания с незнанием всех частностей.


Не путаю. По сути это одно и то же. Вы не можете сказать, сколько телевизоров у меня в комнате: ни одного, один, два, три. Не можете сказать, какой они кострукции. Т.е. ничего, по сути, не можете сказать. Вот вам и пример того, как ваш метод достоверного познания *в жизни* не работает.

Т.е. *практической пользы* астроному от того, что он *предполагает*, что где-то есть звёзды - нет. Это не вид знания. Это просто предположения с той или иной долей вероятности. Примерно, как гадание на кофейной гуще: если много гадать, непременно окажитесь в чём-то правы.

----------


## До

> Значит ли это, что нам потребуется бесконечное количество предпосылок для доказательств правильности предыдущих предпосылок, или всё же есть некоторая "изначальная" предпосылка, которая является "истиной в последней инстанции"?


В буддийской логике (которая заодно и гносеолгия), есть два источника достоверного познания, это _восприятие_ и _вывод_.

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, Вы не правы. Вероятность орла\решки и в 1-м и в 101-м опыте одинакова - 50%. Именно об этом говорит теория вероятности.


Теория вероятности говорит о вероятности выпадения того или иного значения в серии опытов. В этом её ценость. В каждом *отдельном* броске вероятность 50%, а в *серии бросков* - вероятность распределится по кривой вероятности.
И достоверно (а не вероятностно) определить следующий результат в серии бросков мы не можем. Но можем, с каждым новым броском увеличивать вероятность предсказания выпадения орла или решки.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Вы не можете сказать, сколько телевизоров у меня в комнате: ни одного, один, два, три. Не можете сказать, какой они кострукции. Т.е. ничего, по сути, не можете сказать. Вот вам и пример того, как ваш метод достоверного познания в жизни не работает.


Как раз я знаю, что не могу это сказать. Это знание мне и дает логика.


Астроном не предполагает, а именно знает. На основании имеющейся у него теории строения Вселенной.

----------


## Топпер

> Претензии к логике на уровне - _скажите какая завтра будет погода, ах не можете, значит логика не работает, не даёт ответ!_ Так логика как раз *может* сказать, что что-либо достоверно _неизвестно_, что _нельзя_ делать такой-то вывод. Это тоже сфера логики.


Я иллюстрировал то, что реальная жизнь часто показывает, что события происходят *без причины.*. Как та же погода.

----------


## Huandi

> ... Но можем, с каждым новым броском увеличивать вероятность предсказания выпадения орла или решки.


 ...смеюсь в ладошку...

----------


## Топпер

> В буддийской логике (которая заодно и гносеолгия), есть два источника достоверного познания, это _восприятие_ и _вывод_.


И оба они не дают полной картины. Восприятие может быть обманчивым, например мираж. Умозаключение может быть неправильным.

Правильным умозаключением считается то, которое не противоречит восприятию. и жизненному опыту.

Но это не исключает, что восприятие может не быть неправильным.
Например, дальтоник подтвердит, что зелёный и жёлтый цвет выглядят одинакого. Для него это будет истинным. Но при появлении здорового зрячего истинность построений дольтоника окажется ложной.

----------


## Сергей А

> Теория вероятности говорит о вероятности выпадения того или иного значения в серии опытов.


Ну да! *В* серии, а не после ее проведения!



> В этом её ценость.


Для нового броска ценность предыдущей серии нулевая.



> В каждом *отдельном* броске вероятность 50%, а в *серии бросков* - вероятность распределится по кривой вероятности.


Абсолютно верно!



> И достоверно (а не вероятностно) определить следующий результат в серии бросков мы не можем.


Достоверно нет. Вероятность - 50%



> Но можем, с каждым новым броском увеличивать вероятность предсказания выпадения орла или решки.


 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Вот это заблуждение и лежит в основе игорного бизнеса!

----------


## Huandi

> А Вы бы попробовали без клоунады и демагогии объяснить, каким образом устанавливается логичность логики.
> А то из Ваших слов получается, что она логична сама по себе.


Если брать "логику" в широкой абстракции (чего не делают как правило в Индии), то согласен - логична сама по себе. Но если же брать конкретное рассмотрение логичности, или создание теории логики, то они не полагаются истинными просто так, а есть результат опыта, размышления, анализа, доказательств и прочего. И никак не веры.

----------


## Топпер

> ...смеюсь в ладошку...


Смейтесь. Если при единичном броске вероятность выпадения орла у вас будет 0,5 то в серии из двух бросков  вероятность выпадения двух орлов будет 0,25

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В буддийской логике (которая заодно и гносеолгия), есть два источника достоверного познания, это _восприятие_ и _вывод_.


Источника два - кто бы спорил; это и в европейской гносеологии так.
Но все же непонятно: на каком оновании мы считаем сделанный вывод достоверным?

----------

Makc (21.10.2009), Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Смейтесь. Если при единичном броске вероятность выпадения орла у вас будет 0,5 то в серии из двух бросков во втором случае вероятность выпадения будет 0,25


Вероятность всегда 50%  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Ну да! *В* серии, а не после ее проведения!
> 
> Для нового броска ценность предыдущей серии нулевая.


т.е. ни в каком случае точного ответа получить не удасться. Это ещё более подтверждает мою позицию.



> Достоверно нет. Вероятность - 50%


Да.



> Вот это заблуждение и лежит в основе игорного бизнеса!


Для тех, кто играет. А кто не играет, тот понимает, что в серии бросков всё равно выигрыша не получить.

----------


## Сергей А

> Смейтесь. Если при единичном броске вероятность выпадения орла у вас будет 0,5 то в серии из двух бросков во втором случае вероятность выпадения будет 0,25


Бханте, полистайте учебник по теории вероятности.
Вы откроете для себя много нового :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

Ну серьезно! Неужели Вы так и правда думаете? Вы никогда не играли в игровые автоматы? Я вот играл - там правда все построено на этом заблуждении!

----------


## Huandi

> Источника два - кто бы спорил; это и в европейской гносеологии так.
> Но все же непонятно: на каком оновании мы считаем сделанный вывод достоверным?


На основании трех свойств верного логического признака.

----------


## Huandi

> Бханте, полистайте учебник по теории вероятности.


Заодно и по буддийской логике.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, полистайте учебник по теории вероятности.
> Вы откроете для себя много нового


Вы знаете, у меня была твёрдая пятёрка по теории вероятности. Вряд ли я, что нового для себя открою.



> Ну серьезно! Неужели Вы так и правда думаете? Вы никогда не играли в игровые автоматы? Я вот играл - там правда все построено на этом заблуждении!


Только сейчас понял, над чем вы с Хуанди смеётесь. 

Естествено я имел в виду, что в серии из двух бросков вероятность выпадения двух орлов соствавит 0,25 Сейчас исправлю в исходном сообщении.

----------


## Топпер

> Заодно и по буддийской логике.


Не волнуйтесь. Листал. Поэтому и вижу несостоятельность вашей позиции.

----------


## Makc

> В буддийской логике (которая заодно и гносеолгия), есть два источника достоверного познания, это _восприятие_ и _вывод_.


Я так понимаю, это и есть ваша ключевая (изначальная) предпосылка, на которой строятся все дальнейшие Ваши рассуждения?

А если выйти за пределы "буддийской логики"? Тогда что?

----------


## Сергей А

> Вы знаете, у меня была твёрдая пятёрка по теории вероятности.


У меня тоже.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> А если выйти за пределы "буддийской логики"? Тогда что?


Тогда - всё.

----------

Makc (21.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Не волнуйтесь. Листал. Поэтому и вижу несостоятельность вашей позиции.


Это же чистый флэйм, бессодержательный.

----------


## Топпер

> Это же чистый флэйм, бессодержательный.


Как и ваши оценки развития собеседников, путём отсылания их к учебникам или упоминания поноса.
Кстати, нарушение правил форума.

----------


## Huandi

> Как и ваши оценки развития собеседников, путём отсылания их к учебникам или упоминания поноса.
> Кстати, нарушение правил форума.


Еще предупреждение мне дайте или забаньте - это будет аргументом в стиле прочих ваших аругментов в этом треде.  :Cool:

----------


## Сергей А

> Заодно и по буддийской логике.


А есть такой?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На основании трех свойств верного логического признака.


Ну вот опять: чем же устанавливается их верность (или непротиворечивость)?

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> А есть такой?


Есть

----------

Сергей А (21.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Ну вот опять: чем же устанавливается их верность (или непротиворечивость)?


Умом.

----------


## Топпер

> Еще предупреждение мне дайте или забаньте - это будет аргументом в стиле прочих ваших аругментов в этом треде.


Давайте постараемся обойтись без этого.

----------

Makc (21.10.2009), Сергей А (21.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ... результат опыта, размышления, анализа, доказательств и прочего. И никак не веры.


Рассмотрите это ряд повнимательнее.
Первый пункт - опыт - возвращает нас, по сути, в сферу восприятия, к собственной телесности. Действительно, как проверить постулаты Евклида? да просто ногами. Из такого опыта всякий знает, что прямая всегда короче, а параллельные не пересекутся, во всяком случае в пределах нашего опыта. Из этого мы делаем вывод, что они не пересекутся никогда и в бесконечности.

А вот анализ, доказательство и прочее - все это уже опирается на логику, состоятельность которой я просил Вас обосновать. Так что либо здесь Вы опять скажете, что самосущая логика опирается на саму себя, либо снимете эти пункты.
Останется один лишь опыт.
И я спрошу: каким же опытом Вы собираетесь удостоверить достоверность ЧБИ?
Или достоверность аргументов Праджняпарамиты?

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Умом.


Об чем и речь: достоверность устанавливается актом свободного выбора, осуществляемым в уме.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> А вот анализа, доказательств и прочее - все это уже опирается на логику, состоятельность которой я просил Вас обосновать.


Я уже писал про это. Мышление и способность верно познавать даны нам с рождения. "От природы".  Иначе бы мы не были способны ни на какое разумное действие вообще. А логика как некая теория и наука, есть результат анализа и рассмотрения этого данного нам факта - способности к верному познанию (что, кстати, и есть "природа Будды" в махаяне).

----------


## Топпер

> Я уже писал про это. Мышление и способность верно познавать даны нам с рождения..


Опять же: верное познание - это то, которое не расходится с опытом. Опыт может быть очень ограниченным. При расширении опыта старые выводы, старое правильное познание может стать неверным.

И опять же не все буддийские доктрины подтверждаются опытом напрямую. Т.е. без *допущений*

----------


## Huandi

> Опять же: верное познание - это то, которое не расходится с опытом. Опыт может быть очень ограниченным.


Не совсем верно понимаете. Верное познание это такое, которое приводит нас к цели. То есть, любой успешный опыт и есть результат верного познания. Нет такого - вот отдельно познание, вот отдельно опыт, и их сравнивают. Кроме случаев вторичной верификации, навроде диспутов, но и там скорее сравнивается два познания друг с другом. Можно назвать опыт памятью о прошлом успешном познании.

----------


## Топпер

> Не совсем верно понимаете. Верное познание это такое, которое приводит нас к цели.


Это уже несклько другой разговор.



> То есть, любой успешный опыт и есть результат верного познания.


Здесь появляется цель и оценка (успешность или неуспешность).

----------


## Huandi

> Это уже несклько другой разговор.


Ну так я с самого начала с такой позиции пишу.




> Здесь появляется цель и оценка (успешность или неуспешность).


Цель, когда говорится о познании, есть с самого начала. Это же сам объект познания. И "достижение цели" понимается прямо, как познание объекта.

----------


## Топпер

В неком заданом объёме - да.

----------


## Бо

> Вера, в том смысле как она рассматривается в теистических религиях, отсутствует в Буддизме, потому что в нём делается упор на понимание. В теистических религиях от последователей требуется вера в то, что нельзя объяснить. Она является успокоительным средством для чувствительного ума. Знание уничтожает веру, а когда объект веры рассматривается при помощи разума, вера уничтожает сама себя. Уверенность нельзя обрести на основе веры, потому что вера не использует способность к рассуждению, или использует её совсем незначительно.
> В отношении нелогичной и "слепой" природы веры, Вольтер сказал: "Вера – это значит верить в то, о чём ваш разум говорит, что этого не может быть. Ведь если ваш разум что-то принимает, то слепая вера не требуется."
> Уверенность и вера – это разные вещи. Это потому, что уверенность не является смиренным принятием того, что невозможно познать. Уверенность – это убежденное ожидание не чего-то потустороннего и неизвестного, а того, что можно самостоятельно испытать и понять. Уверенность подобна пониманию, которое ученик испытывает по отношению к преподавателю, излагающему в аудитории закон всемирного тяготения Ньютона. Ученику не следует развивать непоколебимую веру в учителя и в учебник. Он изучает факт, рассматривает научные аргументы и определяет надёжность имеющейся информации. Если сомнения остаются, то он должен воздержаться от принятия каких-либо суждений, пока ему самому не представится возможность проверить точность информации. Для буддистов уверенность – это плод разума, знания и опыта. Развитая уверенность никогда не является слепой верой. Уверенность становится способностью ума понять суть и смысл жизни.
> В книге "Чему учил Будда" Валпола Рахула пишет:
> _Вопрос веры возникает тогда, когда нет видения – видения в любом смысле этого слова. В то мгновение, когда вы видите, вопрос о вере исчезает. Если я скажу вам, что в сжатой ладони моей руки есть драгоценность, вопрос веры возникает, поскольку вы ее не видите. Но если я разжимаю свой кулак и показываю вам драгоценность, тогда вы сами видите ее и вопрос веры не возникает. Так древнее буддийское изречение гласит: "Осознавая так же, как видишь драгоценность (или плод миробаланового дерева) в ладони"._


К. Шри Дхаммананда Маха Тхера. Во что верят буддисты

----------

Huandi (21.10.2009), Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Уверенность и вера – это разные вещи.


Видимо, судя по контексту, надо было переводить как "доверие и вера".

----------


## PampKin Head

http://lib.rus.ec/b/147757/read



> *Георгий Челпанов. Учебник логики*
> 
> Глава I Определение и задачи логики
> 
> *Определение логики.* Для того чтобы определить, что такое логика, мы должны предварительно выяснить, в чём заключается цель человеческого познания. Цель познания заключается в достижении истины при помощи мышления, цель познания есть истина. Логика же есть наука, которая показывает, как должно совершаться мышление, чтобы была достигнута истина; каким правилам мышление должно подчиняться для того, чтобы была достигнута истина. При помощи мышления истина иногда достигается, а иногда не достигается. То мышление, при помощи которого достигается истина, должно быть названо правильным мышлением. Таким образом, логика может быть определена как наука о законах правильного мышления, или наука о законах, которым подчиняется правильное мышление.
> 
> Из этого определения видно, что логика исследует законы мышления. Но так как исследование законов мышления как известного класса психических процессов является также предметом психологии, то предмет логики выяснится лучше в том случае, если мы рассмотрим отличие логики от психологии в исследовании законов мышления.
> 
> *Психология и логика.* На мышление мы можем смотреть с двух точек зрения. Мы можем на него смотреть, прежде всего, как на известный процесс, законы которого мы исследуем. Это будет точка зрения психологическая. *Психология изучает, как совершается процесс мышления. С другой стороны, мы можем смотреть на мышление, как на средство достижения истины. Логика исследует, каким законам должно подчиняться мышление, чтобы оно могло привести к истине.*
> ...

----------

Денис Евгеньев (19.04.2011)

----------


## Сергей А

Друзья, я все понял! Все просто!

*Буддисты верят в то, что практика буддизма приведет их к Освобождению!* И все! И это не вера в ее традиционном понимании а как правильно говорилось, а скорее довение к Учению. Это и есть начальное условие - остальное доказывается на уровне логики. Обычной логики, если принять выделеное за аксиому. Ибо нет никакой особой буддийской логики. Только вера в практику. И грань между буддистом и буддологом лежит именно здесь! 

Рассмотрим опыт данного спора.
Посмотрите на основных спорщиков - Топпер и Хуанди и попробуйте обьяснить - что вызывает у них противоречие? Ведь по сути Тхераваду от некого(!!!) канонического буддизма почти ничего не отличает! Для них вопрос веры ОЧЕНЬ важен! Если веры не будет - не будет и религии.
Представители махаяны прекратили спор где-то посередине треда - у них больше "обьектов веры". Дзен/Чань почти не вступали в спор - им по барабану есть вера или нет.

А теперь внимание вопрос!
Уважаемый Хуанди! Вы практикуете буддизм?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я уже писал про это. Мышление и способность верно познавать даны нам с рождения. "От природы".


Так я же о том и говорю: удостоверение осуществляется в уме, способностью, "данной" нам от рождения. Или, говоря более по-буддийски - вместерожденной (сахаджа) способностью.

Ничем, помимо самого ума, истина не удостоверяется. Значит:
1. Мы *верим*  в способность своего ума удостоверять истину, а не ложь.
2. Поскольку этот акт удостоверения всегда сочетается с изначальным самоосознаванием (видья), его можно назвать *актом сободной воли*. Ничто, кроме собственного самосознающего ума, не принуждает человека признать истинное истинным.

----------


## Huandi

> 1. Мы верим в способность своего ума удостоверять истину, а не ложь.


Не верим, а знаем. Попробуйте защищать тезис "мы не знаем, что ум способен удостоверять истину" для смеха.

----------


## До

> Источника два - кто бы спорил; это и в европейской гносеологии так.
> Но все же непонятно: на каком оновании мы считаем сделанный вывод достоверным?


Я же уже говорил - на основании логики и гносеологии. Изложить тут краткий курс что-ли?

----------


## Huandi

> Буддисты верят в то, что практика буддизма приведет их к Освобождению!


Я приводил рассуждение именно на эту тему, как это можно понять без веры. Повторю еще раз (мне это нравится). 

1. Человек страдает только по чему-либо, что полагает собой или своим. 
2. Подобное полагание (суждение) есть жажда и причина страдания.  Действительно, если не полагать что-то своим, то невозможно будет и страдать по такому предмету.
3. Полагание чего-либо собой или своим есть процесс мышления, и поддается сознательному управлению.
4. Поэтому, возможно прекратить страдание, прекратив жажду.

Пункты ничего не напоминают?

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Я приводил рассуждение именно на эту тему, как это можно понять без веры. Повторю еще раз (мне это нравится). 
> 
> 1. Человек страдает только по чему-либо, что полагает собой или своим. 
> 2. Подобное полагание (суждение) есть жажда и причина страдания.  Действительно, если не полагать что-то своим, то невозможно будет и страдать по такому предмету.
> 3. Полагание чего-либо собой или своим есть процесс мышления, и поддается сознательному управлению.
> 4. Поэтому, возможно прекратить страдание, прекратив жажду.
> 
> Пункты ничего не напоминают?


Т.е. Вы не верите, что практика буддизма (или 4БИ, которые Вы привели, не суть) приводит к Освобождению?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не верим, а знаем. Попробуйте защищать тезис "мы не знаем, что ум способен удостоверять истину" для смеха.


А и нечего тут защищать.
"Не верим, а знаем" в данном случае означает "интуитивную", внелогическую достоверность, своего рода непосредственное знание.
Но столь же правильно назвать его и верой: так же как и вера, такое знание не удостоверяется ничем, помимо самого себя.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я же ужеговорил - на основании логики и гносеологии. Изложить тут краткий курс что-ли?


Так вот мы и пытаемся понять: как же может логика удостоверять логику? Неувязочка выходит...

----------


## Huandi

> "Не верим, а знаем" в данном случае означает "интуитивную", внелогическую достоверность, своего рода непосредственное знание.
> Но столь же правильно назвать его и верой: так же как и вера, такое знание не удостоверяется ничем, помимо самого себя.


Непосредственное знание как раз прямо противоположно вере. Некуда тут ее впихнуть, некуда  :Smilie: .

----------


## Huandi

> Т.е. Вы не верите, что практика буддизма (или 4БИ, которые Вы привели) приводит к Освобождению?


Я знаю, что прекращение жажды приводит к отсутствию страдания.

----------


## Сергей А

> Непосредственное знание как раз прямо противоположно вере. Некуда тут ее впихнуть, некуда .



Абсолютно верно! Если мы знаем то не верим.
Вы претендуете на знание буддизма - Вы в него не верите. Вот и все :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Непосредственное знание как раз прямо противоположно вере. Некуда тут ее впихнуть, некуда .


Ну тогда это просто спор о словах получается.
По-видимому Вы понимаете веру как уверенность человека в существовании некоего неверифицируемого объекта (дядька с бородой на небе по имени Бог).
Но это не стоит даже того, чтобы оспоривать. Уверяю  Вас, если говорить даже о теистах, богословием занимаются люди с оч. серьезной философской базой, а иногда и с неплохим мистическим опытом; у них такие примитивы не прокатывают.

Поэтому я беру понятие "вера" в самом изначальном смысле, а именно: как уверенность в достоверности любого неверифицируемого знания.
И вдруг оказывается, что понимаемая так вера есть основа любого знания вообще.

----------


## PampKin Head

Только под знанием обычно понимают *верифицируемое* знание... И основой этого знания является именно предположение, что верифицируемо.

4БИ - это именно из разряда такого.

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## До

> Так вот мы и пытаемся понять: как же может логика удостоверять логику? Неувязочка выходит...


Гносеология удостоверяет логику. (Логика, это просто дисциплина мышления - не совершать ошибок.)

ps. Аргументация может упираться в очевидность.

----------


## Топпер

> Друзья, я все понял! Все просто!
> 
> *Буддисты верят в то, что практика буддизма приведет их к Освобождению!* И все! И это не вера в ее традиционном понимании а как правильно говорилось, а скорее довение к Учению. Это и есть начальное условие - остальное доказывается на уровне логики. Обычной логики, если принять выделеное за аксиому. Ибо нет никакой особой буддийской логики. Только вера в практику. И грань между буддистом и буддологом лежит именно здесь!


Это и есть саддха.

----------


## Huandi

> Уверяю Вас, если говорить даже о теистах, богословием занимаются люди с оч. серьезной философской базой, а иногда и с неплохим мистическим опытом; у них такие примитивы не прокатывают.


Да мне как-то на них по барабану. 




> Поэтому я беру понятие "вера" в самом изначальном смысле, а именно: как уверенность в достоверности любого неверифицируемого знания.


Я не считаю "неверифицируемое" знанием. Кроме логики есть прямое чувственное - это также "верификация". Больше ничего.

----------


## Топпер

> Я приводил рассуждение именно на эту тему, как это можно понять без веры. Повторю еще раз (мне это нравится). 
> 
> 1. Человек страдает только по чему-либо, что полагает собой или своим.


Нет. Человек может страдать даже тогда, когда не полагает нечто своим.
Под страданиями можно понимать физическое страдание или страдание дхамм.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Аргументация может упираться в очевидность.


Не просто "может", а всегда и упирается.
То есть в пределе рассуждений мы обнаруживаем нечто, с чем ум соглашается как с очевидным.
Причем это умозрительное-очевидное никак не верифицируется: очевидное для Вас может быть вовсе не очевидным для меня.
Или очевидное для Цонкапы может не быть таковым для Сакья Пандиты.

Что это, как не вера?

А согласие - по сути, свободный выбор, акт свободной воли.
Об чем я и толкую.

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Так и вижу визитку: "кандидат неверифицируемой физики"... Ничем не хуже доктора богословия.




> То есть в пределе рассуждений мы обнаруживаем нечто, с чем ум соглашается как с очевидным.
> Причем это умозрительное-очевидное никак не верифицируется: очевидное для Вас может быть вовсе не очевидным для меня.
> Или очевидное для Цонкапы может не быть таковым для Сакья Пандиты.


А можно какие то примеры такого умозрительного, неверифицированного, но очевидного или для Сакья-Пандиты или Дзонкапы?

----------


## Huandi

> Нет. Человек может страдать даже тогда, когда не полагает нечто своим.
> Под страданиями можно понимать физическое страдание или страдание дхамм.


Исключение только одно - когда архат испытывает физическую боль. При этом специально указано, что он не испытвает умственного страдания. То есть, у него имеется физическое ощущение, которое для обычного человека назывется "боль". И только. По сути, "духкха" тут остается просто терминологически, как слово означающее подобное ощущение.

----------


## Huandi

> Так и вижу визитку: "кандидат неверифицируемой физики"... Ничем не хуже доктора богословия.


Еще можно вот так: "Он наконец-то уверовал в аксиомы геометрии. Слава Аллаху!"

----------


## Топпер

> Исключение только одно - когда архат испытывает физическую боль. При этом специально указано, что он не испытвает умственного страдания. То есть, у него имеется физическое ощущение, которое для обычного человека назывется "боль". И только. По сути, "духкха" тут остается просто терминологически, как слово означающее подобное ощущение.


Не только. Дукха остаётся, как конкретная физическая боль. Плюс под страданием можно понимать и само наличие обусловленных дхамм. То, что изменчиво - то содержит в себе страдание.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Еще можно вот так: "Он наконец-то уверовал в аксиомы геометрии. Слава Аллаху!"


...
Между Марсом и Юпитером раскинулся широкий пояс Астероидов. Из тысяч известных и неизвестных, именованных и безымянных, остановимся на одном — крошечной планете, собранной ее обитателями из естественного камня и обломков кораблекрушений.

Они были дикарями, ее обитатели, единственными дикарями XXIV века. Потомки участников научной экспедиции, затерянной и полоненной в поясе астероидов двести лет назад, ко времени, когда их нашли, наладили свою жизнь, построили свою культуру и предпочли остаться в космосе, собирая хлам и прибегая к варварским обрядам, выглядевшим карикатурами на научные методы, которые применяли их предки. Они называли себя Ученым Людом. Мир быстро забыл их.
...
Фойла пронесли через древнее ганимедское суденышко, лассильский ледокол, тяжелый крейсер с Каллисто, старый транспортник со стеклянными баками, еще заполненными дымчатым ракетным топливом… Рой собранных за два столетия останков: арсеналы, библиотеки, музеи одежды, склады механизмов, инструментов, еды, химикалиев и суррогатов.

Толпа вокруг носилок победно ревела. — Достат кол! — кричала она. Женские голоса восторженно завыли:

Бромистый аммоний……. 1,5 г.

Бромистый калий……… 3 г.

Бромистый натрий…….. 2 г.

Лимонная кислота…….. Достат кол.

— Достат кол! — орал Ученый Люд. — Достат кол!
...
Потом вновь очнулся. Его извлекли из скафандра в оранжерее, занимавшей огромный старый рудовоз. Одна стена была полностью застеклена. Круглые иллюминаторы, квадратные иллюминаторы, алмазные, гексагональные… Любой формы и материала. Казалось, что стену сотворил безумный ткач из лоскутков стекла и света.

Сверкало далекое солнце. Воздух был горяч и влажен. Фойл обвел помещение затуманенным взглядом. Прямо перед ним скалилась дьявольская рожа. Щеки, подбородок, нос и веки были чудовищно размалеваны наподобие дикарской маски. На лбу виднелась татуировка: ДЖОЗЕФ. «О» в «Джозефе» перечеркивала крошечная стрела, превращая его в символ Марса, который используют ученые для обозначения мужского пола.

— Мы — Ученый Люд, — сказал Джозеф. — Я — Джозеф. Это мои братья.

Фойл вглядывался в обступившую носилки толпу: на всех лицах вытатуированы дьявольские маски, у всех лбы заклеймены именами.

— Сколько тебя носило? — спросил Джозеф.

— Ворга, — прохрипел Фойл.

— Ты первый, кто явился сюда живым за последние пятьдесят лет. Ты могучий человек. Прибытие сильнейших — доктрина Святого Дарвина. В высшей степени научно.

— Достат кол! — взревела толпа.

Джозеф схватил Фойла за локоть подобно врачу, меряющему пульс. Его судорожно искривленный рот торжественно сосчитал до девяноста восьми.

— Твой пульс. Девяносто восемь и шесть, — объявил Джозеф, извлекая термометр и благоговейно выставляя его на показ. — В высшей степени научно.

— Достат кол! — подхватил хор.

Перед Фойлом появились три девушки с чудовищно разукрашенными лицами. Их лбы пересекали имена: ДЖОАН, МОЙРА, ПОЛЛИ. В основании «О» каждого имени имелся крошечный крест.

— Выбирай! — велел Джозеф. — Ученый Люд следует Естественному Отбору. Будь научным в своем выборе. Будь генетичным.

Фойл в очередной раз потерял сознание. Его рука упала с носилок и коснулась Мойры.

— Достат кол!


====

P.S. Людей хотят превратить даже в более худшее, чем это.

----------


## Huandi

> Не только. Дукха остаётся, как конкретная физическая боль. Плюс под страданием можно понимать и само наличие обусловленных дхамм. То, что изменчиво - то содержит в себе страдание.


Про боль и шла речь - умственного страдания нет, то есть, имеется только физическое ощущение, которое называется "боль". А насчет "страдающих дхарм" - так-то упадана-скандхи страдают. А у архата их нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Про боль и шла речь - умственного страдания нет, то есть, имеется только физическое ощущение, которое называется "боль". А насчет "страдающих дхарм" - так-то упадана-скандхи страдают. А у архата их нет.


Почему упадана ккхандхи? Все ккхандхи - это страдание.
– Как вы думаете, монахи, постоянна форма или непостоянна?
– Непостоянна, Преподобный Учитель.
– А то, что непостоянно, несёт в себе покой или страдания?
– Страдания, Преподобный Учитель.
– Годится ли думать по отношению к тому, что непостоянно, несёт в себе страдания и подвержено изменениям: "Это 'Я'. Это моя сущность. Это то, что называется 'Я'".
– Нет, Преподобный Учитель.

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Почему упадана ккхандхи? Все ккхандхи - это страдание.


Это уже тонкий вопрос.  Я считаю, что страдают только упадана-скандхи.  Когда говорится просто о скандхах, имеются в виду именно упадана-скандхи (не скандхи архата). Сейчас возможно мы уйдем в различие махаяны и ранних школ. Хотя, я не помню точной тхеравадинской трактовки на эту тему. Да и сама эта тема плохо освещена - как бы не сильно принципиально, что и как там у архата. Важнее, как им стать.

----------


## До

> Не просто "может", а всегда и упирается.
> То есть в пределе рассуждений мы обнаруживаем нечто, с чем ум соглашается как с очевидным.
> Причем это умозрительное-очевидное никак не верифицируется: очевидное для Вас может быть вовсе не очевидным для меня.
> Или очевидное для Цонкапы может не быть таковым для Сакья Пандиты.
> 
> Что это, как не вера?
> 
> А согласие - по сути, свободный выбор, акт свободной воли.
> Об чем я и толкую.


Очевидное не вера, а _знание_. Знание полностью устраняет сомнение, а вера не полностью.

Если какой-то предмет - _умозрительно-очевидное, которое никак не верифицируется_ - то и ну его нафиг.

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009), Чженсинь (29.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Это уже тонкий вопрос.  Я считаю, что страдают только упадана-скандхи.  Когда говорится просто о скандхах, имеются в виду именно упадана-скандхи (не скандхи архата). Сейчас возможно мы уйдем в различие махаяны и ранних школ. Хотя, я не помню точной тхеравадинской трактовки на эту тему.


Так вот я специально цитату привёл. Для учеников Будды было очевидно, что всё, что изменчиво - всё страдательно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Еще можно вот так: "Он наконец-то уверовал в аксиомы геометрии. Слава Аллаху!"


Настоящий феноменолог именно так бы и сказал.

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Так вот я специально цитату привёл. Для учеников Будды было очевидно, что всё, что изменчиво - всё страдательно.





> – А то, что непостоянно, несёт в себе покой или страдания?
> – Страдания, Преподобный Учитель.
> – Годится ли думать по отношению к тому, что непостоянно, несёт в себе страдания и подвержено изменениям: "Это 'Я'. Это моя сущность. Это то, что называется 'Я'".
> – Нет, Преподобный Учитель.


"Это Я" - жажда. Это причина страдания, а не наоборот. В сутре просто делается вывод от следствия к причине. Обратный ход развертки, который нужен как раз для ниродхи - прекращение лучше понимается в противоход возникновению.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А можно какие то примеры такого умозрительного, неверифицированного, но очевидного или для Сакья-Пандиты или Дзонкапы?


Любые доктринальные споры между школами, а иногда и между последователями одной школы - их было немало.

----------


## Huandi

> Любые доктринальные споры между школами, а иногда и между последователями одной школы - их было немало.


Цонкапа спорил о чем-то, что не мог верифицировать?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей А

*Вера и Знание - чаши весов под названием Истина.*
Сам придумал.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если какой-то предмет - _умозрительно-очевидное, которое никак не верифицируется_ - то и ну его нафиг.


Умозрительно-очевидные ЧБИ совершенно никак не верифицируются.
Мало того, они и очевидными-то являются только для арьев, потому и называются "арийскими".

Точнее, те, для кого эти истины умозрительно-очевидны (без всякой верификации) - они и могут именоваться "арья-пудгала".

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> "Это Я" - жажда. Это причина страдания, а не наоборот. В сутре просто делается вывод от следствия к причине. Обратный ход развертки, который нужен как раз для ниродхи - прекращение лучше понимается в противоход возникновению.


Не думаю. Там вполне конкретно говорится о том, что то, что непостоянно, несёт в себе страдания. Говорится напрямую. Без интерпретаций.
Более того, прямое понимание более глобально. Ибо охватывает и прижизненную Ниббану Архатов. Именно поэтому она - ещё не окончательная Ниббана, что несёт в себе волнение т.е. страдание дхамм.

----------


## Топпер

> ".Точнее, те, для кого эти истины умозрительно-очевидны (без всякой верификации) - они и могут именоваться "арья-пудгала".


Именно.

----------


## Huandi

> Не думаю. Там вполне конкретно говорится о том, что то, что непостоянно, несёт в себе страдания. Говорится напрямую. Без интерпретаций.


Несет, при условии наличия жажды. Иначе о каком прекращении можно было бы вообще говорить, если прекратив жажду, нельзя было бы говорить о прекращении страдания? Прижизненная Нирвана все-таки именно Нирвана. Я не вижу необходимости ее умолять в пользу Паринирваны. Прижизненная даже ценнее выглядит - ведь от нее есть польза и другим существам.

----------

Fritz (22.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Сообщение от Сергей Хос  
> ".Точнее, те, для кого эти истины умозрительно-очевидны (без всякой верификации) - они и могут именоваться "арья-пудгала". 
> 
> Именно.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Именно.


То есть, вы согласны с Хосом, что для арья истины являются 1. умозрительными. 2. неверифицуруемыми. 

Мда.

----------


## Топпер

> Несет, при условии наличия жажды.


Это уже вы сами дополняете.



> Иначе о каком прекращении можно было бы вообще говорить, если прекратив жажду, нельзя было бы говорить о прекращении страдания?


Потому, что прекратив жажду, мы прекращаем умственные страдания.



> Прижизненная Нирвана все-таки именно Нирвана. Я не вижу необходимости ее умолять в пользу Паринирваны. Прижизненная даже ценнее выглядит - ведь от нее есть польза и другим существам.


И всё же она ещё не истинная Ниббана. Ибо в полной Ниббане остаётся только дхамма Ниббана. Без примесей.




> То есть, вы согласны с Хосом, что для арья истины являются 1. умозрительными. 2. неверифицуруемыми. 
> 
> Мда.


я согласен с ним в том, что те, кто способны видеть эти истины во всей полноте, напрямую - те уже арьи. Ниббана, как никак, не логикой всё же достигается (и постигается).

----------


## Huandi

> Это уже вы сами дополняете.


Это 2-я БИ.




> Потому, что прекратив жажду, мы прекращаем умственные страдания.


Всё прочее "страдания" только терминологически. Ну просто слово духкха означает и "боль" у индийцев. И всё.




> И всё же она ещё не истинная Ниббана.


Тут у меня иное мнение. Я не могу считать прижизненную Нирвану Будды какой-то неистинной нирваной.




> я согласен с ним в том, что те, кто способны видеть эти истины во всей полноте, напрямую - те уже арьи.


Он же другое в основном сказал. А в полноте только архаты.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Любые доктринальные споры между школами, а иногда и между последователями одной школы - их было немало.


Вы уверены, что они спорили именно по поводу того, что *невозможно верифицировать*?

К примеру, архат или Будда не могли это верифицировать? А если существо может стать Буддой, то почему же это знание - неверифицируемо?

----------


## Топпер

> Это 2-я БИ.


Вторая БИ указывает причину появления страданий. И здесь всё верно. Жажда ведёт к появлению нового тела, которое будет страдать.



> Все прочее "страдания" только терминологически. Ну просто слово духкха означает и "боль" у индийцев. И всё.


Ну, как всё? Оно потому и обозначалось одним словом, что и то и другое - страдание. Так же, как мы говоирим: "мне больно" и при физической боли, и при психической. В обоих случаях возникает болезненная ведана



> Тут у меня иное мнение. Я не могу считать прижизненную Нирвану Будды какой-то неистинной нирваной.


Она потому и называется "ниббаной с остатком", что не есть ещё безусловная Ниббана



> Он же другое в основном сказал. А в полноте только архаты.


я пояснил, в чём я с ним согласен.

----------


## Huandi

Я согласен, что истины для арья "умозрительно-очевидны". Но не согласен что это для него самого не есть верификация (а предмет веры). Уже полная ерунда иначе выйдет - архаты это те, кто верит, что они архаты (бгг).

----------


## Топпер

> Я согласен, что истины для арья "умозрительно-очевидны".


Ок.

----------


## Huandi

> Вторая БИ указывает причину появления страданий. И здесь всё верно. Жажда ведёт к появлению нового тела, которое будет страдать.


Это же (про новое тело) первый уровень понимания, практически "народный". И заметьте, эта трактовка не входит в противоречие с моей. 




> Оно потому и обозначалось одним словом, что и то и другое - страдание.


Не "потому", а наоборот. Слово же не буддисты придумали, а оно взято из естественного языка. 




> Она потому и называется "ниббаной с остатком", что не есть ещё безусловная Ниббана


С остатком, но Нирвана. Поэтому я и говорю, что "остаток", то есть дхармы без упаданы, не страдают. Иначе бы это не была Нирвана.

----------


## Huandi

Топпер, как вы считаете - наш спор про прижизненную нирвану вообще как-то влияет на то, о чем шла речь до этого?

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ...существо может стать Буддой...


Это Вы откуда взяли? Из чего это следует?

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009), Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Это же (про новое тело) первый уровень понимания, практически "народный".


Не только народный. С т.з. дхамм проявление рупа калап и веданы происходит в силу каммы.



> И заметьте, эта трактовка не входит в противоречие с моей.


"Ваша" трактовка - частный случай "моей"



> Не "потому", а наоборот. Слово же не буддисты придумали, а оно взято из естественного языка.


И в этом языке страдание обозначается, как страдание. Так же, как и в русском.



> С остатком, но Нирвана. Поэтому я и говорю, что "остаток", то есть дхармы без упаданы, не страдают. Иначе бы это не была Нирвана.


Страдают. Иначе Архаты не кончали бы иногда жизнь самоубийством. И Будда бы в старости не говорил, что только во время погружение в джханы он может унять телесную боль.

----------


## Huandi

> С т.з. дхамм проявление рупы и веданы происходит в силу каммы.


Речь не про это шла. А о том, можно ли при отсутсвии танха\упаданы говорить о наличии страдании (о том, что оно не прекращено).




> "Ваша" трактовка - частный случай "моей"


То есть, вы согласны что упадана это условие страдания в этой жизни, а не только в будущей? Вы видимо перепутали.




> И в этом языке страдание обозначается, как страдание.


Но делается специальное различие, вводится два разных термина, что есть разные значения - страдание физическое и страдание умственное. И различие это именно на эту тему - про архатов - и упоминается в основном.




> Иначе Архаты не кончали бы иногда жизнь самоубийством.


Ну... В тхераваде разве именно архаты кончают самоубийством? А не всякие там анагамины? Вроде спорили об этом? В тех школах, где признается возможность отпадения от архатства, кончают с собой как раз по этой причине - чтобы не отпасть.

----------


## До

> Умозрительно-очевидные ЧБИ совершенно никак не верифицируются.


Как это нет?




> Мало того, они и очевидными-то являются только для арьев, потому и называются "арийскими". Точнее, те, для кого эти истины умозрительно-очевидны (без всякой верификации) - они и могут именоваться "арья-пудгала".


Архаты уже верифицировали, то есть познали.

Остальные арьи - обучающиеся - верифицируют, познают.

Обучающиеся не арьи - то же верифицируют и познают в процессе пути.

----------


## Топпер

> Речь не про это шла. А о том, можно ли при отсутсвии танха\упаданы говорить о наличии страдании (о том, что оно не прекращено).


Можно. Это Первая БИ, в которой перечесляются типы страдания такие, как болезнь, старость, смерть.



> То есть, вы согласны что упадана это условие страдания в этой жизни, а не только в будущей? Вы видимо перепутали.


Условие для психического страдания в этой жизни и условие для обретения нового тела, а через него и физических страданий.



> Но делается специальное различие, вводится два разных термина, что есть разные значения - страдание физическое и страдание умственное. И различие это именно на эту тему - про архатов - и упоминается в основном.


Различие это в силу разной природы психического и телесного страдания. И здесь не нужно быть Архатом, чтобы чувствовать между ними разницу. 



> Ну... В тхераваде разве именно архаты кончают самоубийством? А не всякие там анагамины? Вроде спорили об этом? В тех школах, где признается возможность отпадения от архатства, кончают с собой как раз по этой причине - чтобы не отпасть.


Насколько я помню, если Архат сильно болен и не может переносить боль, то он может наложить на себя руки (при условии, что Сангха процветает).

----------


## Huandi

> Условие для психического страдания в этой жизни и условие для обретения нового тела, а через него и физических страданий.


Мое мнение - нет упаданы, нет и духкха. 




> Различие это в силу разной природы психического и телесного страдания.


Я считаю, что различие введено как раз чтобы обозначить границу между духкха в значении 1БИ, и одним из бытовых значений. 




> Насколько я помню, если Архат сильно болен и не может переносить боль, то он может наложить на себя руки (при условии, что Сангха процветает).


В сарвастиваде как раз болезн является тем, из-за чего архат может отпасть от архатства. (ну всё, мы уже доспорили до межшкольных различий, на этом можно и закончить)

----------


## Топпер

> Мое мнение - нет упаданы, нет и духкха.


Тогда бы Архатам было бы всё равно, как ходить: по острым камням или по ровной дороге. 



> Я считаю, что различие введено как раз чтобы обозначить границу между духкха в значении 1БИ, и одним из бытовых значений.


Какое бытовое значение? Дуккха, она как проявляется, вообще говоря? Она проявляется при помощи возникновения веданы. А каяведана есть и у Арьев и у обычных людей.



> В сарвастиваде как раз болезн является тем, из-за чего архат может отпасть от архатства. (ну всё, мы уже доспорили до межшкольных различий, на этом можно и закончить)


Тогда получается ещё интереснее: что это за прижизненная Ниббана, если Архат может от неё отпасть? Омрачится опять, что ли? Тогда это, тем более, не полная Ниббана.

----------


## Huandi

> Тогда бы Архатам было бы всё равно, как ходить: по острым камням или по ровной дороге.


Для этого у них есть логика - чтобы не портить ноги. Так же как и для того, чтобы одеваться, есть, опорожняться и т.п. Вспомните утренние "зачем мы едим?" и все такое. Это  как раз замена того, что делается из-за жажды на логическое основание.




> Какое бытовое значение? Дуккха, она как проявляется, вообще говоря? Она проявляется при помощи возникновения веданы. А каяведана есть и у Арьев и у обычных людей.


Каяведана это возможно kAyikIvedanA на санскрите. Если так, то это обычная ведана,  связанная с пятью первыми видами сознания, которая как раз прекращается  и у архатов. Хотя, тут может быть терминологическое расхождение.




> Тогда получается ещё интереснее: что это за прижизненная Ниббана, если Архат может от неё отпасть? Омрачится опять, что ли?


На эту тему много всего интересного. Считается даже, что отпавший архат это новое существо без кармы. Думаю, если такое и обсуждать, то не тут.

----------


## До

> Умозрительно-очевидные ЧБИ совершенно никак не верифицируются.


Для любителей веры. Вы согласны, что вера и знание различны? В таком случае однозначно Будда говорит много раз о важности обретения именно _знания_, (а не веры). (Процесс обретения знания назовём верификацией.)

Начнем со знаменитого: _не верьте, а проверьте_. Девятый фактор пути: _правильное знание_. Качества дхаммы: очевидная здесь и сейчас (_ehipassika_), познаваемая самостоятельно мудрыми (_paccattam veditabbo vinnuuhi_).

Все указывает на то, что нужно не веровать, а верифицировать - познавать.

----------


## Топпер

> Для этого у них есть логика - чтобы не портить ноги. 
> Так же как и для того, чтобы одеваться, есть, опорожняться и т.п. Вспомните утренние "зачем мы едим?" и все такое. Это  как раз замена того, что делается из-за жажды на логическое основание.


278"Все санкхары горестны". Когда мудро видят это,
То разочаровываются в страдании. Вот путь к очищению
В Дхаммападе сказано "все санкхары", а не "все упадана санкхары". Что, в общем то, логично. Особенно учитывая приведённую ранее цитату из Анатталакхана сутты.



> Каяведана это возможно kAyikIvedanA на санскрите. Если так, то это обычная ведана,  относящаяся к пяти первым видам сознания, которая как раз прекращается  и у архатов. Хотя, тут может быть терминологическое расхождение.


Я не про терминологию, как таковую в том пассаже говорил, а про то, через, что проявляется дуккха.



> На эту тему много всего интересного. Считается даже, что отпавший архат это новое существо без кармы. Думаю, если такое и обсуждать, то не тут.


В то же время в "моей" системе всё стройно. Не нужно вводить неких бескармовых отпавших архатов.

----------


## Топпер

> Для любителей веры. Вы согласны, что вера и знание различны? В таком случае однозначно Будда говорит много раз о важности обретения именно _знания_, (а не веры). (Процесс обретения знания назовём верификацией.)
> 
> Начнем со знаменитого: _не верьте, а проверьте_. Девятый фактор пути: _правильное знание_. Качества дхаммы: очевидная здесь и сейчас (_ehipassika_), познаваемая самостоятельно мудрыми (_paccattam veditabbo vinnuuhi_).
> 
> Все указывает на то, что нужно не веровать, а верифицировать - познавать.


Естественно. Это и есть буддийский путь. Но до тех пор, пока вы не проверили (не познали) на опыте, слова Будды для вас - это объект веры.

----------


## Huandi

> В Дхаммападе сказано "все санкхары", а не "все упадана санкхары".


Это ни о чем не говорит. Обычные "скандхи" это всегда панча-упадана-скандхи, и подразумеваются всегда они. Про скандхи архатов в сутрах речи почти нет, поэтому и есть простор для интерпретаций.




> Я не про терминологию, как таковую в том пассаже говорил, а про то, через, что проявляется дуккха.


В принципе, чтобы не спорить на пустом месте, я с одной оговоркой готов согласиться, что у архата остается "страдание тела".  Оговорка же эта в том, что у архата может оставаться остаточная упадана к телу.  Это нормально для живого человека - некоторое считание тела собой, которое конечно автоматически прекращается в дхьянах (там нет и физ. страданий, так что все корректно).




> В то же время в "моей" системе всё стройно.


Лучше не развивать эту тему. Или обсуждать ее в отдельном треде. Так как сложная, надо смотреть источники с диспутами и т.п. Это же работа.

----------


## До

> Естественно. Это и есть буддийский путь. Но до тех пор, пока вы не проверили (не познали) на опыте, слова Будды для вас - это объект веры.


И да и нет. Я же не познаю в момент архатства одновременно всю Типитаку. В процессе изучения и практики я кое что уже познаю на собственном опыте, а кое что еще не познал, а верю. Вот так.

----------


## Топпер

> И да и нет. Я же не познаю в момент архатства одновременно всю Типитаку. В процессе изучения и практики я кое что уже познаю на собственном опыте, а кое что еще не познал, а верю. Вот так.


А всю Типитаку и нет нужды познавать. Познаются 4БИ

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009), Сергей Хос (22.10.2009)

----------


## До

> А всю Типитаку и нет нужды познавать. Познаются 4БИ


Я говорил про "слова Будды". (Вы же про слова Будды тоже говорили, стоило мне с вами согласиться как вы резко стали только про 4БИ. Ох-ох.)




> Естественно. Это и есть буддийский путь. Но до тех пор, пока вы не проверили (не познали) на опыте, *слова Будды* для вас - это объект веры.

----------


## Топпер

> Это ни о чем не говорит. Обычные "скандхи" это всегда панча-упадана-скандхи, и подразумеваются всегда они. Про скандхи архатов в сутрах речи почти нет, поэтому и есть простор для интерпретаций.


Почему всегда они вдруг стали упадана? Вот у Будды они не упадана. Но головную боль или боль от раненой ноги он чувствтвоал.



> В принципе, чтобы не спорить на пустом месте, я с одной оговоркой готов согласиться, что у архата остается "страдание тела".  Оговорка же эта в том, что у архата может оставаться остаточная упадана к телу.  Это нормально для живого человека - некоторое считание тела собой, которое конечно автоматически прекращается в дхьянах (там нет и физ. страданий, так что все корректно).


Так не надо никаких оговорок. Всё достаточно стройно и так:

Есть два вида страдания: телесное и психическое
Есть страстная жажда, которая ведёт к появлению дуккхи (2 БИ) психической -непосредственно, физической - через накопление каммы.

Есть два вида Ниббаны. Саупадисеса прекращает доманасу, Анупадисеса - любую дуккху.

Архаты чувствуют боль. По этой причине Архат может покончить с собой.
По этой же причине Архаты избегают, как и все норальные люди, ходить по острым камням.

Есть подтверждения в Анаталакхане и Дхаммападе, которые можно понимать напрямую, без всяких обратных трактовок.

Всё. Система замкнута. Нет нужды вводить отпадение Архатов от Ниббаны. Нет нужды вводить обнулённую камму. Нет нужды отрицать очевидное: что Архаты не ходят по камням не из-за боли, а из-за желания сберечь ноги.

----------


## Топпер

> Я говорил про "слова Будды". (Вы же про слова Будды тоже говорили, стоило мне с вами согласиться как вы резко стали только про 4БИ. Ох-ох.)


Без понимания 4БИ человек Архатом не станет. Конечно, многое в Типитаки Архат сразу не познает. Например, истории сопряжённые с появлением того или иного правила Винаи, как он сможет сразу узнать, если не знал до этого?
Закон каммы может не познать на практике, ещё кое какие доктрины. Но 4БИ и 3ХС - познает.

----------


## Karadur

> Что может быть проще, чем 1+1 ?


Пропустил целый кусок треда, но здесь решил прокомментировать.
В булевой алгебре и в арифметике Вы складываете разные объекты, потому и результат разный. Во-первых, строго говоря, в булевой алгебре нет операции "+", там есть _логические_ операции. И 0 и 1 там означают не числа, а состояния (истина/ложь).
Поэтому в арифметике 1+1=2, а в булевой алгебре - 1 *или* 1 = 1

----------


## Топпер

> Пропустил целый кусок треда, но здесь решил прокомментировать.
> В булевой алгебре и в арифметике Вы складываете разные объекты, потому и результат разный. Во-первых, строго говоря, в булевой алгебре нет операции "+", там есть _логические_ операции. И 0 и 1 там означают не числа, а состояния (истина/ложь).
> Поэтому в арифметике 1+1=2, а в булевой алгебре - 1 *или* 1 = 1


В арифметике то 1+1 =2 - это истино или не истино?

----------


## Huandi

> Почему всегда они вдруг стали упадана?


В сутрах речь идет про панча-упадана-скандхи - пять групп привязанностей. Сам термин используется только относительно упаданы - то, к чему можно испытывать привязанность.




> Есть страстная жажда, которая ведёт к появлению дуккхи (2 БИ) психической -непосредственно, физической - через накопление каммы.


Я несколько раз уже сказал, что физическое страдание без умственного не есть страдание, как таковое. А просто некий фиксируемый факт.




> Архаты чувствуют боль. По этой причине Архат может покончить с собой.


В других школах не по этой причине.




> По этой же причине Архаты избегают, как и все норальные люди, ходить по острым камням.


Они при этом чувствуют ведану, которую получили из-за прошлой накопленной каммы? Вот вам и противоречие уже с вашими же словами - "физической - через накопление каммы."




> Нет нужды отрицать очевидное: что Архаты не ходят по камням не из-за боли, а из-за желания сберечь ноги.


Не вижу ничего очевидного.

----------


## Топпер

> В сутрах речь идет про панча-упадана-скандхи - пять групп привязанностей. Сам термин используется только относительно упаданы - то, к чему можно испытывать привязанность.


А в Абхидхамме нет. Там просто о классификации дхамм по ккхандхам. Привязанность здесь, вообще говоря, ни при чём.
Касаемо сутт: Вот я вам две цитаты выше приводил. Там ничего не сказанно про то, что ккхандхи - это обязательно связано с привязанностью. Ваши слова противоречат приведённым цитатам.



> Я несколько раз уже сказал, что физическое страдание без умственного не есть страдание, как таковое. А просто некий фиксируемый факт.


Нет. Боль остаётся болью, независимо от усмственной фиксации. 



> В других школах не по этой причине.


А по какой?



> Они при этом чувствуют ведану, которую получили из-за прошлой накопленной каммы? Вот вам и противоречие уже с вашими же словами - "физической - через накопление каммы."


И из за каммы тоже. Нет каммы - нет тела - нет веданы.
Конечно играет роль и читта. Ибо Архат направляется куда-либо сознательно.



> Не вижу ничего очевидного.


Очевидная цепочка: человек чувствует боль и поэтому хочет предотвратить условия, в которых она появится.

А у вас получается, что Архат боли не чувствует (или чувствует, но ему все равно), но при этом он, почему то, хочет сберечь ноги. Это привязанность к целым ногам у него что ли?

----------


## Karadur

> В арифметике то 1+1 =2 - это истино или не истино?


Истинно, _если_ мы пользуемся соглашением, принятым для операций над натуральными числами, что означают знаки 1, +, 2, =

1 + 1 = 1 - тоже истинно, но в булевой алгебре, при соглашении, что 1 и 0 - это состояния, а "+" - это логическое "или".

PS: Да, и ещё должно быть соглашение, что означает "истинность".

PPS: Да, а если мы, например, определим цилклическую алгебру на множестве {0, 1, 2}, то 1 + 2 будет 0...

----------


## Топпер

> Истинно, _если_ мы пользуемся соглашением, принятым для операций над натуральными числами, что означают знаки 1, +, 2, =
> 
> 1 + 1 = 1 - тоже истинно, но в булевой алгебре, при соглашении, что 1 и 0 - это состояния, а "+" - это логическое "или".


Вот мы и имеем две истины в двух разных логиках.

----------


## Huandi

> А в Абхидхамме нет. Там просто о классификации дхамм по ккхандхам. Привязанность здесь, вообще говоря, ни при чём.
> Касаемо сутт: Вот я вам две цитаты выше приводил. Там ничего не сказанно про то, что ккхандхи - это обязательно связано с привязанностью. Ваши слова противоречат приведённым цитатам.


Как раз в приведенных цитатах речь шла о жажде, то есть той же упадане.  :Smilie:  Термин используется как раз в том контексте, который вы для него отрицаете. В абхидхарме не может не быть про отношение скандх и упаданы - это вообще самое главное в буддизме, если хотите. Просто может быть (не знаю про какой вы конкретно текст говорите) другое построение текста, более научное - что-то в одном месте, что-то в другом.




> Боль остаётся болью, независимо от усмственной фиксации.


Но боль может не быть страданием. Можно не страдать от боли, понимаете? Чувствовать боль, но не страдать. 




> А по какой?


Только что ведь писал - чтобы не отпасть от архатства.




> И из за каммы тоже. Нет каммы - нет тела - нет веданы.
> Конечно играет роль и читта. Ибо Архат направляется куда-либо сознательно.


Если можно пойти, а можно не пойти, то это не из-за каммы, а именно из-за сознания.




> А у вас получается, что Архат боли не чувствует (или чувствует, но ему все равно), но при этом он, почему то, хочет сберечь ноги. Это привязанность к целым ногам у него что ли?


Это логика - целые ноги дадут возможность следовать Винае, не создавая другим хлопот (например).

----------


## Karadur

> Вот мы и имеем две истины в двух разных логиках.


Не совсем. Тут я не совсем понимаю, что Вы хотите доказать.  :Smilie: 
Булева логика и арфиметика взаимно непротиворечивы. Просто там изучаются объекты разной природы.
В математике истина - это, в общем-то, соглашение. В общем случае математики задают объекты, соотношения между ними и операции, и далее изучают, как себя ведёт такой набор.

----------


## Топпер

> Не совсем. Тут я не совсем понимаю, что Вы хотите доказать.


То, что разговор про алгебры, как тупиковые в данной теме мы уже свернули  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Как раз в приведенных цитатах речь шла о жажде, то есть той же упадане.


Приведите, пожалуйста где бы об этом шла речь, помимо вашей трактовки? Особенно интересует цитата из Дхаммапады.



> Термин используется как раз в том контексте, который вы для него отрицаете. В абхидхарме не может не быть про отношение скандх и упаданы - это вообще самое главное в буддизме, если хотите.


Я не говорю, что нет. Я говорю, что ккхандхи и санкхата дхаммы являются аничча и анатта, независимо от того, есть к ним привязанность или нет.  Сама аничча и есть дуккха. Не в силу привязанности (точнее, не только в силу привязанности), но в силу свойств мира. Вспомнимте, даже в тибетском буддизме есть деление на страдание-страдания, страдание изменения и всепроникающее страдание.



> Но боль может не быть страданием. Можно не страдать от боли, понимаете? Чувствовать боль, но не страдать.


Вы подразумеваете - не испытывать отвращение к боли? Да, это вполне возможно. Однако страдание не ограничивается доманассой. Дуккха- характеристика всех обусловленных дхамм. И тем более боль - это дуккха.



> Только что ведь писал - чтобы не отпасть от архатства.


Простите, но это абсурд. Что это за Ниббана от которой можно отпасть? Это уже не Нббана. Это сансара.



> Если можно пойти, а можно не пойти, то это не из-за каммы, а именно из-за сознания.


Пойти не пойти, действительно можно из-за сознания. Однако камни от этого никуда не денутся.



> Это логика - целые ноги дадут возможность следовать Винае, не создавая другим хлопот (например).


Тогда логичнее было бы вообще сидеть в кути и никуда не ходить. И ноги здоровее были бы.

----------


## Huandi

> Приведите, пожалуйста где бы об этом шла речь, помимо вашей трактовки? Особенно интересует цитата из Дхаммапады.


В первой вот про упадану:
– Годится ли думать по отношению к тому, что непостоянно, несёт в себе страдания и подвержено изменениям: "Это 'Я'. Это моя сущность. Это то, что называется 'Я'".
Во второй про нее там, где про "отвращение" - имеется в виду прекращение жажды к ним.
"Все санкхары горестны". Когда мудро смотрят на это, тогда испытывают отвращение ко злу. Вот путь к очищению. 




> Я говорю, что ккхандхи и санкхата дхаммы являются аничча и анатта, независимо от того, есть к ним привязанность или нет. Сама аничча и есть дуккха. Не в силу привязанности (точнее, не только в силу привязанности), но в силу свойств мира.


Я тоже так думал много лет подряд, но в один момент понял, что такая трактовка дефективна. Нельзя вывести из анитья духкху, если убрать условие, что объект имеет к нам отношение (а это и есть жажда).




> Вы подразумеваете - не испытывать отвращение к боли?


Я уже много раз написал подробно, что я имею в виду. Испытывать ощущение боли, но не переживать страдания.




> Простите, но это абсурд.


Я уже написал про межшкольный диспут. Вы игнорируете совершенно мои слова.




> Пойти не пойти, действительно можно из-за сознания. Однако камни от этого никуда не денутся.


Какое дело до камней, если не пойти?




> Тогда логичнее было бы вообще сидеть в кути и никуда не ходить. И ноги здоровее были бы.


Это против Винаи.

----------


## Pavel

> Логический вывод не может быть неправильным. Иначе он не будет логическим. Тут скорее всего имеется в виду просто вывод.


Нравственное не может быть неправильным, а не логическое. Логическое указывает на рассудочный метод возникновения умозаключения, а не на его последствия, если использовать данное слово по назначению, а не произвольно.



> *ЛОГИКА* (греч. ....  от ........ - построенный на рассуждении, от logos - слово, понятие, рассуждение, разум) - нормативная наука о формах и приемах интеллектуальной познавательной деятельности.


Видно, что логик может быть много разных и приведут они к разным выводам, как  к правильным, так и к неправильным.

----------


## Топпер

> В первой вот про упадану:
> – Годится ли думать по отношению к тому, что непостоянно, несёт в себе страдания и подвержено изменениям: "Это 'Я'. Это моя сущность. Это то, что называется 'Я'".


Это после неё уже.



> Во второй про нее там, где про "отвращение" - имеется в виду прекращение жажды к ним.
> "Все санкхары горестны". Когда мудро смотрят на это, тогда испытывают отвращение ко злу. Вот путь к очищению.


Абсолютно авторская интерпретация.

Кстати, почему вы решили, что упадана - это только идея привязанности?
Если посмотреть, что написанно в Дхаммачакке то увидим:
Короче говоря, пять групп привязанности (упадана кхандха) – страдание.
yampicchaṃ na labhati tampi dukkhaṃ saṅkhittena pañcupādānakkhandhā dukkhā
У упаданы, помимо значения привязанности к идеям, насколько я понимаю, есть значения привязанности к материальному. Упадана - производящая причина. И опять же всё сходится: пока есть ккхандхи, они производят страдание.



> Я тоже так думал много лет подряд, но в один момент понял, что такая трактовка дефективна. Нельзя вывести из анитья духкху, если убрать условие, что объект имеет к нам отношение (а это и есть жажда).


Можно. Ведана - как боль, дуккха независимо от вашей привязанности. Даже если вы станете Архатом, отсутствие отвращения не прекратит автоматически боль, и не сделает её приятной.
Кроме того, в вашем подходе умаляется значение дхаммы Ниббана. Если и с наличием обусловленных дхамм у Архата нет страдания, тогда дхамма Ниббана вообще не нужна. Жили бы себе Будды и Архаты, перерождались бы, на благо существ и никаких проблем.



> Я уже много раз написал подробно, что я имею в виду. Испытывать ощущение боли, но не переживать страдания.


Вы сужаете понимание страдания всего лишь, до психических состояний. Это неверно.



> Я уже написал про межшкольный диспут. Вы игнорируете совершенно мои слова.


С т.з. Тхеравады это абсурдно.



> Какое дело до камней, если не пойти?


Но идёт же. Поэтому и боль появится.



> Это против Винаи.


А где в Винае обет куда-либо ходить?

----------


## Huandi

> Это после неё уже.


Я скопировал из вашего сообщения.




> Абсолютно авторская интерпретация.


Да ну? А что там еще может иметься в виду? 




> У упаданы, помимо значения привязанности к идеям, насколько я понимаю, есть значения привязанности к материальному.


Упадана это фактически синоним танха. Вторая истина, причина духкха. 




> Короче говоря, пять групп привязанности (упадана кхандха) – страдание.
> yampicchaṃ na labhati tampi dukkhaṃ saṅkhittena pañcupādānakkhandhā dukkhā


Именно. Пять групп, к чему есть привязанность, дают страдание.




> Даже если вы станете Архатом, отсутствие отвращения не прекратит автоматически боль, и не сделает её приятной.


Зачем вы написали, что может идти речь о возникновении приятного (сукха-веданы) от боли? Речь как раз об отсутствии веданы. (кроме "телесной", которую без умственной сложно назвать страданием в русском смысле слова).




> Если и с наличием обусловленных дхамм у Архата нет страдания, тогда дхамма Ниббана вообще не нужна.


Архаты же не испытывают жажды к Нирване (то есть, она им не нужна). Нельзя говорить о том, что архату нужна Нирвана - это же просто непонимание сути основного вопроса (о танхе).




> Вы сужаете понимание страдания всего лишь, до психических состояний. Это неверно.


Нет, я "сужаю" страдание до тех предметов, которые полагаются собой и своими.




> С т.з. Тхеравады это абсурдно.


Ага, давайте начнем такими репликами бросаться. Вместо изучения вопроса. Я так не могу - мне такие вопросы сперва необходимо изучить, и только потом говорить о них. Вам тут намного лечге - можете говорить что в голову придет. 




> Но идёт же. Поэтому и боль появится.


Простите, зачем у вас архат пошел по камням, если мог по ним не пойти?




> А где в Винае обет куда-либо ходить?


Честно сказать, я не знаток её. А за подаянием ходить не надо? Будда вот сам ходил.

----------


## Huandi

> Упадана - производящая причина.


Насмешили. Это вообще у брахманистов  >> . У буддистов такого вида причины нет. По принципиальным соображениям кстати. Так как это соотносится с атманом\брахманом.

----------


## Топпер

> Я скопировал из вашего сообщения.


И в моём сообщении в цитате она идёт после.



> Да ну? А что там еще может иметься в виду?


Там имеется в виду то, что написанно: "Все санкхары горестны". Когда мудро видят это, То разочаровываются в страдании. Вот путь к очищению"..



> Упадана это фактически синоним танха. Вторая истина, причина духкха.


Да, это связанные процессы. И далее они столь же чётко связанны с производством новой каммы и нового тела.



> Именно. Пять групп, к чему есть привязанность, дают страдание.


Не только такое значение. Ещё это и пять групп, к  которым человек привязан вследствие рождения. Даже Будда, пока не ушёл в Париниббану, привязан к этим группам. И, соответственно, они производят страдания. Страдания голода, болезни, старости.



> Зачем вы написали, что может идти речь о возникновении приятного (сукха-веданы) от боли? Речь как раз об отсутствии веданы. (кроме "телесной", которую без умственной сложно назвать страданием в русском смысле слова).


Я о телесном страдании и веду речь. Боль - это всегда неприятное ощущение.



> Архаты же не испытывают жажды к Нирване (то есть, она им не нужна). Нельзя говорить о том, что архату нужна Нирвана - это же просто непонимание сути основного вопроса (о танхе).


Я имею в в иду, что Ниббана не нужна, как дхамма в списках дхамм. Ограничились бы только обусловленными дхаммами. А далее считали бы, что Ниббана - это уничтожение таньхи и всё. Однако и в тхераваде и у вайбхашиков Ниббана выделялась в другую категорию, относительно обусловленных дхамм.



> Нет, я "сужаю" страдание до тех предметов, которые полагаются собой и своими.


Вот в этом и есть ошибка.



> Ага, давайте начнем такими репликами бросаться. Вместо изучения вопроса. Я так не могу - мне такие вопросы сперва необходимо изучить, и только потом говорить о них. Вам тут намного лечге - можете говорить что в голову придет


. 
А что здесь изучать? Ниббана потому и ценна, что из неё невозможно выпасть. Именно это делает ею лучшим состоянием, чем например пребывание в арупалоке.



> Простите, зачем у вас архат пошел по камням, если мог по ним не пойти?


Например, захотел в туалет. 



> Честно сказать, я не знаток её. А за подаянием ходить не надо? Будда вот сам ходил.


Подаяние могут и приносить.



> Насмешили. Это вообще у брахманистов  >> . У буддистов такого вида причины нет. По принципиальным соображениям кстати. Так как это соотносится с атманом\брахманом.


И, тем не менее, перевод с пали имеет следующие значения:



> 1) непосредственная, производящая материальная причина 
> 2) привязанность, пристрастие, присвоение, отождествление


Поизводящая материальная причина - вот вам и тело, производящее страдание. Всё сходится.

----------


## Pavel

> "Предпосылки" никто не задает специально для себя. Они просто имеются в поле знания, как память, опыт.


Не верно, не как память и опыт, а как результат каммы (взглядов, убеждений, устремлений, пристрастий). 

Тут мне сегодня с утра один человек доказывает, что религиозность - это основа для возникновения нравственности, а у атеиста нет причин для возникновения его нравственности. Это что, опыт у него такой, чтобы подобные суждения выдвигать для "предпосылок" всех дальнейших логических рассуждений о том, почему Далай Лама утверждает, чтог уж лучше бы верить в Иисуса Христа, чем быть атеистом?

----------


## Huandi

> И в моём сообщении в цитате она идёт после.


Ну так там же связанные фразы.




> Там имеется в виду то, что написанно: "Все санкхары горестны". Когда мудро видят это, То разочаровываются в страдании. Вот путь к очищению"..


Разочаровываются - перкращают жажду (танху, упадану). (странно, что вы соприте о таких ясных вещах)




> Даже Будда, пока не ушёл в Париниббану, привязан к этим группам.


Будда привязан к скандхам? Чем дальше в лес...  :Big Grin: 




> Я о телесном страдании и веду речь. Боль - это всегда неприятное ощущение.


Неприятное ощущение может не быть страданием, если нет полагания "это я", "это мое". А будет просто феномен "неприятное ощущение в теле". Без каких-либо дальнейших особых выводов (для них требуется страдание ума).




> Вот в этом и есть ошибка.


Вот в этом и нет ошибки (вот и обменялись аргументами, какой продуктивный разговор)




> Я имею в в иду, что Ниббана не нужна, как дхамма в списках дхамм. Ограничились бы только обусловленными дхаммами. А далее считали бы, что Ниббана - это уничтожение таньхи и всё.


Так и считается, вообще-то - ее синоним танха-ниродха.




> А что здесь изучать? Ниббана потому и ценна, что из неё невозможно выпасть. Именно это делает ею лучшим состоянием, чем например пребывание в арупалоке.


Если вы не хотите изучать чужую позицию, то не следует и диспутировать. И спокойнее будет, ближе к дхьянам, и прочее. А диспут требует понимания предмета спора.




> Например, захотел в туалет.


Ну так и сходил бы там где стоит - умственных же страдний у него нет (не стыдно и т.п.). 




> И, тем не менее, перевод с пали имеет следующие значения


Так то словарь, а не абхидхарма. Используется же в диспуте с другими воззрениями. Другие воззрения должны быть изучены до диспута и т.п.

----------


## Pavel

> В булевой алгебре, это отнюдь не операция _арифметического_ сложения, а операция "_или_". Вы подменили тему, передёрнули.


Это Вы передергиваете. В логике операцию "или" никто не отменял. И в этом смысле арифметика/алгебра является многовариантной логикой с операцией "или" и без таковой. Не надо с болшьной головы на здоровую...

----------


## Huandi

Vedana paccaya tanha;
vedana-nirodha tanha-nirodho;
tanha-nirodha dukkha-nirodho.

Ведана дает начало танхе
Ведана прекращается - танха прекращается
Танха прекращается - дуккха прекращается.

(нет дуккхи, значит есть ниббана)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну так там же связанные фразы.


Связанные. Но там про привязанность идё после указания на непостоянство и нет смысла понимать очерёдность наоборот.



> Разочаровываются - перкращают жажду (танху, упадану). (странно, что вы соприте о таких ясных вещах)


Да, когда видят, что санкхары горестны, перестают к ним влечся. Разочаровываются в них. Т.е. когда видят на практике 3 ХС - прекращают таньху влечение к ним. Но прекращение влечения не уничтожает тотчас сами санкхары.



> Будда привязан к скандхам? Чем дальше в лес...


Да, конечно. Тело будды не анигилировало после просветления под деревом Бодхи. Естественно, что он остался связанным со своими ккхандхами до смерти.



> Неприятное ощущение может не быть страданием, если нет полагания "это я", "это мое". А будет просто феномен "неприятное ощущение в теле". Без каких-либо дальнейших особых выводов (для них требуется страдание ума).


"Просто неприятные ощущения в теле" - это и есть страдание боли.  :Smilie:  И никаких особых выводов для этого не требуется.
Если даже Архата усыпить наркозом и начать резать, тело всё равно среагирует на боль, как на боль.



> Вот в этом и нет ошибки (вот и обменялись аргументами, какой продуктивный разговор)


Ошибка. То, что вы её не хотите признавать, не устраняет её.



> Так и считается, вообще-то - ее синоним танха-ведана-ниродха.


Не считается так. Даже у вайбхашиков это разные дхаммы.



> Если вы не хотите изучать чужую позицию, то не следует и диспутировать. И спокойнее будет, ближе к дхьянам, и прочее. А диспут требует понимания предмета спора.


Предмет - Ниббана. Если кто-либо понимает её неправильно, то что я могу сделать?



> Ну так и сходил бы там где стоит - умственных же страдний у него нет (не стыдно и т.п.).


Так вот и я о том же: раз у него нет физических страданий, сходил бы прямо в кути, или терпел бы, пока не умер. Ему же, по вашему, всё равно.



> Так то словарь, а не абхидхарма. Используется же в диспуте с другими воззрениями. Другие воззрения должны быть изучены до диспута и т.п.


Опять же - это только ваше мнение. Т.к. у вас противоречие на противоречии в вопросе Ниббаны, то не удивляюсь, что и здесь приходится выборочно отрицать

----------


## Топпер

> Vedana paccaya tanha;
> vedana-nirodha tanha-nirodho;
> tanha-nirodha dukkha-nirodho.
> 
> Ведана дает начало танхе
> Ведана прекращается - танха прекращается
> Танха прекращается - дуккха прекращается.
> 
> (нет дуккхи, значит есть ниббана)


А чего это вы ограничиваетесь веданой? Тогда уж весь круг приводите: санхары дают винньяну и нама-рупу.

----------


## Pavel

> В христианстве вера - слепая вера.
> В буддизме вера - вера с логическим доказательством.
> 
> Так нормально?


Это что за места такие "христианство" и "буддизм"? Зная, где эти места на планете, я бы подался в "буддизм", не люблю быть слепым. Да и Вас хотел бы видеть там же - не люблю бытие слепых, требует помощи и соучастия там, где не слепому оно не требуется.

----------


## Pavel

> Позицию, может быть, и опровергните, а опыт - нет.


Не согласен. Опыт опровергается мошенниками и фокусниками именно с большей легкостью, чем больше вера обманутого в непогрешимость своего опыта. По этой причине знание от веры не может разделяться и по методу "полученно опытным путем"/"получено выводным умозаключением (логикой).

----------


## Huandi

> Но там про привязанность идё после указания на непостоянство и нет смысла понимать очерёдность наоборот.


Есть же 4БИ, где всё очевидно? 




> Т.е. когда видят на практике 3 ХС - прекращают таньху влечение к ним.


Замечательно, что вы согласились хоть с этим. А то так надоедает тут, когда спорят с очевидным.




> Но прекращение влечения не уничтожает тотчас сами санкхары.


Зачем делать замечание о том, что не утверждалось и не подразумевалось?




> Да, конечно. Тело будды не анигилировало после просветления под деревом Бодхи. Естественно, что он остался связанным со своими ккхандхами до смерти.


У вас уже Будда есть некое существо, отдельное от скандх,  с которыми он связан? Ужос, ужос... 




> Если даже Архата усыпить наркозом и начать резать, тело всё равно среагирует на боль, как на боль.


Ну так это нельзя называть страданием.




> Ошибка. То, что вы её не хотите признавать, не устраняет её.


Взаимно.




> Не считается так. Даже у вайбхашиков это разные дхаммы.


У вайбхашиков то это точно одна из нирван. Искать сейчас лень, посмотрите тут:  http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...4&postcount=97




> Предмет - Ниббана.


Предмет- может ли архат терять плод. Это огромный и непростой диспут.




> Так вот и я о том же: раз у него нет физических страданий, сходил бы прямо в кути, или терпел бы, пока не умер. Ему же, по вашему, всё равно.


У меня он руководствуется логикой.




> Опять же - это только ваше мнение. Т.к. у вас противоречие на противоречии в вопросе Ниббаны, то не удивляюсь, что и здесь приходится выборочно отрицать


У меня как раз нет противоречий. А про упадану это всем, кто хоть немного изучал ИФ, известная вещь.




> А чего это вы ограничиваетесь веданой?


Стандартно прекращение делается с этого места.

----------


## Huandi

Точнее вот, ссылка на сообщение Сергея: http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....520#post170520




> Про ниббану можно сказать, что это окончание жажды - таньханиродхо. (см. ссылку, это слова Будды).

----------


## Pavel

> Вот это заблуждение и лежит в основе игорного бизнеса!


В основе игорного бизнеса лежит игра по правилам, а не по вероятностям (в каждой серии, а не в каждом броске). Иначе можно было бы только выигрывать и никогда не проигрывать - просто удваивайте каждую последующую свою ставку, но правилами это запрещено, т.к. такая серийная стратегия ведеет к 100% выйгрышу.

Видите, как можно иметь различные основания для вывода и соответственно получить совершенно различное по сути суждение об основах, например, игорного бизнеса, но используя единообразную логику.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Если я рассуждаю логично, это значит только то, что я не сумасшедший, но вовсе не доказывает, что я прав. /И.П. Павлов/

----------

Pavel (22.10.2009), Сергей А (22.10.2009), Сергей Хос (22.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Я приводил рассуждение именно на эту тему, как это можно понять без веры. Повторю еще раз (мне это нравится). 
> 
> 1. Человек страдает только по чему-либо, что полагает собой или своим. 
> 2. Подобное полагание (суждение) есть жажда и причина страдания.  Действительно, если не полагать что-то своим, то невозможно будет и страдать по такому предмету.
> 3. Полагание чего-либо собой или своим есть процесс мышления, и поддается сознательному управлению.
> 4. Поэтому, возможно прекратить страдание, прекратив жажду.
> 
> Пункты ничего не напоминают?


Напоминают логическое рассуждение на базе верования по типу:
1. Человек страдает только по тому, что не верит во Всемогущего (всеуправляющую функцию) Бога, а полагает, что его поступки и их последствия - это его личные заслуги.
2. Подобное полагание есть жажда личной свободы и причина страдания. Действительно, если не желать свободы выбора блага для себя, то невозможно будет и страдать от того, что некое мнимое благо недостижимо по внешним причинам.
3. Полагание достижимости личной свободы или личного блага есть процесс мышления, и поддается сознательному управлению.
4. Поэтому возможно прекратить страдание, прекратив жажду личной свободы через уверование во Всемогущего Бога.

Однако, в Ваших рассуждениях есть логическая ошибка, если опираться на аристотелеву логику, а не на в буддийское учение. Ошибка эта в том, что из того, что полагание чего-либо собой  или своим есть процесс мышления (3), не следует устранимость (возможность прекращения) жажды (4). 

Следовало бы полагать (3), что жажда устранима. А то, что жажда устранима не следует из того, что полагание себя собой есть жажда (2). Устранимость жажды вообще не выводится логически, а является либо эмпирическим наблюдением в каких-то отдельных случаях, либо принимается на веру то, что в частных случаях устранения жажды проявляется общее для всех форм жажды устранимость (аристотелев переход от частного к общему, который далеко не каждую логику устраивает). 

Возможно, Вы хотели логически от полагания перейти к устранимости полагания же, а раз полагание чего-либо своим устранимо, то устранима и связанная с таким полаганием жажда. Однако, в Ваших рассуждениях присутствовал опыт того, что если нет жажды не возникает полагание своим, но не обратная же связь, что раз нет полагания, то не возникает жажда... Короче, с логикой здесь все очень плохо без аксиоматической веры в нечто связанное между собой и устранимое до уровня погашения любого страдания.

----------


## Pavel

> Несет, при условии наличия жажды. Иначе о каком прекращении можно было бы вообще говорить, если прекратив жажду, нельзя было бы говорить о прекращении страдания? Прижизненная Нирвана все-таки именно Нирвана. Я не вижу необходимости ее умолять в пользу Паринирваны. Прижизненная даже ценнее выглядит - ведь от нее есть польза и другим существам.


Видите, вот Ваш опыт вполне точно указывает на то, что жажда может и не устраняться а страдание с ней связанное, при этом прекращается. Ваше представление о "пользе других" есть ничто иное как представление о том, что можно считать своим и собой, которое основано на жажде. Вы легко страдание, связанное с жаждой пользы для себя от других устраняете, если устраняете умоление ниббаны с остатком перед ниббаной без остатка путем провозглашения первой более полезной для себя. Это исключительно Ваши представления о пользе, основанные на жажде пользы и осебячивании, вызванной жаждой же. Логики здесь и рядом не лежало. Да и опыт к пре6дставлениям о пользе тоже очень и очень косвенно... Тут карма - вера, взгляд на нечто как очевидное и вера в непогрешимостьь очевидностей своего взгляда (опыта).

----------


## Сергей А

> Нравственное не может быть неправильным, а не логическое.


Вы ставите нравственость выше логики. Зачем? Зачем Вы вобще о нравствености вспомнили в разговоре о логике?

----------


## Сергей А

> Если я рассуждаю логично, это значит только то, что я не сумасшедший, но вовсе не доказывает, что я прав. /И.П. Павлов/


При всем моем уважении к Павлову я не согласен. Логика *всегда* выводит истиные суждения. Иначе зачем она нужна?

----------


## Сергей А

> В основе игорного бизнеса лежит игра по правилам, а не по вероятностям (в каждой серии, а не в каждом броске). Иначе можно было бы только выигрывать и никогда не проигрывать - просто удваивайте каждую последующую свою ставку, но правилами это запрещено, т.к. такая серийная стратегия ведеет к 100% выйгрышу.


Вы правы. Но к теории вероятности это не имеет отношения.

----------


## Pavel

> Я согласен, что истины для арья "умозрительно-очевидны".


А не для арьев - это "символ веры". 
Но не арьи после этого не стали же не буддистами лишь потому, что не арьи, а их взгляды на предмет прекращения страдания не перестал быть буддизмом. Вот по этой причине на вопрос, есть ли в буддизме объекты веры, отвечают правильно - есть. В частности к таковым относятся 4БИ.

----------


## Сергей А

Почитал Ваши ночные бдения. Еще раз уверился в своей правоте. А именно:
*1. Буддист верит только в то, что с помощью практики придет к Освобождению.* Это основа буддийской логики, ее стартовые условия, как для арифметики система счисления. Это буддийская "слепая вера", если хотите.
*2. Вера и Знания для буддиста - чаши весов под названием Истина.*

Уважаемый Хуанди, Вы так и не ответили на вопрос. Попробую его немного перефразировать:
Верите ли Вы, что будийская практика приведет к Освобождению?
Если верите - то Вы буддист и буддолог
Если не верите (или знаете, что одно и тоже) - Вы только буддолог.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> При всем моем уважении к Павлову я не согласен. Логика *всегда* выводит истиные суждения. Иначе зачем она нужна?


У Кастанеды не плохо было изложено про синтаксис, определяющий наше восприятие... хотя это же прекрасно изложено в Учении Будд. Кажимость истинности суждений возникает из-за формирования восприятия нашей логикой. Логика продукт сансарного ума и истиности у ней никакой и в помине быть не может. Даже в колеснице Сутр наивысшее противоядие это пустота - практика шинэ. А в высших тем более логикой и не пахнет. В плане Пути не пахнет, чтобы получать Учение обдумывать и начинать применять, конечно без умения логично мыслить будет трудновато) но это опять же из-за нашей человеческой(сансарной) природы, а не из-за ценности логики.

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> У Кастанеды не плохо было изложено про синтаксис, определяющий наше восприятие... хотя это же прекрасно изложено в Учении Будд. Кажимость истинности суждений возникает из-за формирования восприятия нашей логикой. Логика продукт сансарного ума и истиности у ней никакой и в помине быть не может. Даже в колеснице Сутр наивысшее противоядие это пустота - практика шинэ. А в высших тем более логикой и не пахнет. В плане Пути не пахнет, чтобы получать Учение обдумывать и начинать применять, конечно без умения логично мыслить будет трудновато) но это опять же из-за нашей человеческой(сансарной) природы, а не из-за ценности логики.


И с Вами не соглашусь :Smilie: 
Мы же говорим о буддийской логике - при чем тут Кастанеда? У него своя логика и свои стартовые допущения.
Без логики с начальными условиями (см. мой пост выше), буддийской логики, невозможно постичь Учение.

----------


## Pavel

> Но до тех пор, пока вы не проверили (не познали) на опыте, слова Будды для вас - это объект веры.[


QUOTE=До;294714]И да и нет. Я же не познаю в момент архатства одновременно всю Типитаку. В процессе изучения и практики я кое что уже познаю на собственном опыте, а кое что еще не познал, а верю. Вот так.[/QUOTE] Хорошо, что у Вас наконец наступило согласие с тем, что я и Топпер утверждали с самого начала темы:


> Но по сути и с точки зрения методологии, и с точки зрения объекта (веры или знания) любому уверенному постижению чего-либо предшествует неуверенное представление о чем-либо, которое в конечном итоге принято называть верой. В буддизме Топпер уже указал на несколько таких объектов веры, их список может быть продолжен до "бесконечности", но будет различным для каждого конкретного буддиста.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И с Вами не соглашусь
> Мы же говорим о буддийской логике - при чем тут Кастанеда? У него своя логика и свои стартовые допущения.
> Без логики с начальными условиями (см. мой пост выше), буддийской логики, невозможно постичь Учение.


Тут уже были приведены личные слова Будды, что не надо полагаться на логику, что нет в ней никакой ценности для обнаружения истинности. Логика ни в Сутре ни в других колесницах не является методом для освобождения от страданий.

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> В основе игорного бизнеса лежит игра по правилам, а не по вероятностям (в каждой серии, а не в каждом броске). Иначе можно было бы только выигрывать и никогда не проигрывать - просто удваивайте каждую последующую свою ставку, но правилами это запрещено, т.к. такая серийная стратегия ведеет к 100% выйгрышу.


Могли бы, кстати, и не делать такого ограничения. Повезти может например на 20-й ставке - а это в 2в20-й выше изначальной ставки. Мало найдется толстосумов, готовых выложить такую сумму. 
Но и на 1-й и на 20-й ставке шанс выиграть - 50%.

----------


## Сергей А

> Тут уже были приведены личные слова Будды, что не надо полагаться на логику, что нет в ней никакой ценности для обнаружения истинности. Логика ни в Сутре ни в других колесницах не является методом для освобождения от страданий.


А я и не говорю, что логика приводит к освобождению от страданий! :Smilie:  И абсолютно прав Будда - для обнаружения Истины нужны Вера и Знание, я об этом уже писал. А пропорцию (Вера/Знание) каждый выбирает сам. Вот тут то и лежит понятие традиции буддизма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> логик может быть много разных и приведут они к разным выводам, как  к правильным, так и к неправильным.


Логичное суждение ВСЕГДА приведет к правильному выводу, если оно делается В СФЕРЕ ПРИМЕНИМОСТИ данной логики.
То есть логика не самодовлеюща, а служебна; по сути, это аппарат, разрабатываемый для осмысления результатов наблюдения.

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Вы ставите нравственость выше логики. Зачем? Зачем Вы вобще о нравствености вспомнили в разговоре о логике?


Постановка чего-либо выше или ниже - это нравственная оценка. Вы ее делаете. Я ее не делаю. Зачем Вы мне приписваете это действие. Я лишь указал Вам на то, что не стоит в определение логики тянуть нравственную оценку, т.е. ставить логику в зависимость от своего представления о том, достигнута в результате логики правильное или не достигнуто.

----------


## Сергей А

> В основе игорного бизнеса лежит игра по правилам, а не по вероятностям (в каждой серии, а не в каждом броске). Иначе можно было бы только выигрывать и никогда не проигрывать - просто удваивайте каждую последующую свою ставку, но правилами это запрещено, т.к. такая серийная стратегия ведеет к 100% выйгрышу.


Вы уж меня простите, я раньше играл в казино всевозможные до безумия, больная тема.

Так вот. Это ограничение как раз и дает возможность казино *гарантировано* зарабатывать. А 100%-й выигрыш будет только при кол-ве опытов стремящимся к бесконечности.

----------


## Сергей А

> Постановка чего-либо выше или ниже - это нравственная оценка. Вы ее делаете. Я ее не делаю. Зачем Вы мне приписваете это действие. Я лишь указал Вам на то, что не стоит в определение логики тянуть нравственную оценку, т.е. ставить логику в зависимость от своего представления о том, достигнута в результате логики правильное или не достигнуто.


Под нравственостью Вы понимаете оценку Истины? У Вас их несколько? Что такое "правильное" по Вашему?
Для меня Истина одна - буддийское учение. А для Вас что есть Истина?

----------


## Pavel

> При всем моем уважении к Павлову я не согласен. Логика *всегда* выводит истиные суждения. Иначе зачем она нужна?


Не надо путать устремленность к истине с достижением истины, тогда логику станете использовать по назначению (для снижения вероятности ошибки), а не для обретения истины, что гарантирует ошибку. Логика используется там, где невозможно прямое восприятие истины или таковое требует планирования действия, направленного на оптимальную организацию восприятия истины. Другими словами логика ведет к правильной вере или знанию, а не к постижению истины. И так же не стоит путать знание с истиной. А то так недолнго договориться, что знание и есть истина.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы уж меня простите, я раньше играл в казино всевозможные до безумия, больная тема.
> 
> Так вот. Это ограничение как раз и дает возможность казино *гарантировано* зарабатывать. А 100%-й выигрыш будет только при кол-ве опытов стремящимся к бесконечности.


То, что Вы были ранее больным, не является подтверждением того, что Вы лучше понимаете. каким образом в игорном бизнесе организован гарантированный выйгрыш казино. Судя по всему, Ваам даже не ведомо законодательное обеспечения выйгрыша игрока в оговоренных законом пределах, что выводит организацию выйгрыша за рамки "слепой к участникам" теории вероятности.

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Уже полная ерунда иначе выйдет - архаты это те, кто верит, что они архаты (бгг).


На самом деле все гораздо хуже: арахат - это тот, кто НЕ ВЕРИТ в то, что он арахат:

“Субхути, как ты думаешь, может ли у архата быть такая мысль: “Я достиг архатства или нет?”
Субхути сказал: 
“О нет, Превосходнейший в Мире. И по какой причине? *В действительности нет никакой мерки для измерения архатства.* О Превосходнейший в Мире, если бы у архата была мысль: “Я достиг архатства”, то тогда он облекся бы в представления “я”, “личность”, “существо”, “вечная душа”. О Превосходнейший в Мире, Будда сказал, что я достиг несомненного самадхи и что я первый среди людей, первый свободный от желаний архат, но *у меня нет мысли, что я достиг архатства*.

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> То, что Вы были ранее больным, не является подтверждением того, что Вы лучше понимаете. каким образом в игорном бизнесе организован гарантированный выйгрыш казино. Судя по всему, Ваам даже не ведомо законодательное обеспечения выйгрыша игрока в оговоренных законом пределах, что выводит организацию выйгрыша за рамки "слепой к участникам" теории вероятности.


То, что я раньше был больным не является подтверждением ничего.
Вы ничего из моего тезиса не опровергли, а устремились в какие-то пространные рассуждения о законодательстве.
Считаю, как бывший больной, тему казино офтопом.

----------


## Сергей А

> На самом деле все гораздо хуже: арахат - это тот, кто НЕ ВЕРИТ в то, что он арахат:


Это стык Знания и Веры. Увидишь будду - убей будду.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Архаты уже верифицировали, то есть познали.


Познали - то есть верифицировали для себя, субъективно.
А объективных критериев не существует.
Так, Будду однажды спросили, чем он может подтвердить (верифицировать), что его достижение есть именно аннутасамьяксамбодхи. Но на этот вопрос не существует вербального ответа.

Вообще, здесь вопрос в том, как определить понятие "вера".
Я бы определил его как уверенность в истинности неверифицируемого.

Кстати, примерно так же и в апостольском определении: "Вера - уверенность в вещах невидимых" (Евр, 11, 1)

----------


## Pavel

> Под нравственостью Вы понимаете оценку Истины? У Вас их несколько? Что такое "правильное" по Вашему?
>  А для Вас что есть Истина?


Под нравственностью я понимаю способность давать оценку на уровне желательного/нежелательного для достижения цели. "Правильное" по-моему является моей субъективной нравственной оценкой. В логике нравственная оценка на предмет правильности суждения является ее провозглашаемой целью, но не сутью. По своей сути логика - это мезханизм "интеллектуальной мастурбации" - способ внешнего снятия ментального страдания без устранения причин его возникновения. Причина страдания в жажде разрешить вопрос логическим образом остается и следовательно страдание возникнет вновь и вновь, как возникает страдание, связанное с сексуальным влечением до тех пор, пока не устранится жажда сексуального удовлетворения (мастурбация не спасает от страданий). 


> Для меня Истина одна - буддийское учение.


Вы просто себя плохо знаете, как и буддийское учение и его взаимоотношение с Истиной (с большой буквы, как Вы ее пишете).  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

> Не надо путать устремленность к истине с достижением истины, тогда логику станете использовать по назначению (для снижения вероятности ошибки), а не для обретения истины, что гарантирует ошибку. Логика используется там, где невозможно прямое восприятие истины или таковое требует планирования действия, направленного на оптимальную организацию восприятия истины. Другими словами логика ведет к правильной вере или знанию, а не к постижению истины. И так же не стоит путать знание с истиной. А то так недолнго договориться, что знание и есть истина.


Вы правы во всем, кроме одного.
Где я сказал, что логика ведет к постижению Истины? Или что Знание - это Истина?
Истина лежит в плоскости Веры и Знания. И если эта система сбалансирована - тогда она логична.

----------


## Сергей А

> Под нравственностью я понимаю способность давать оценку на уровне желательного/нежелательного для достижения цели. "Правильное" по-моему является моей субъективной нравственной оценкой.


Нравственость - это исключительно субьективное понятие. В отличие от логики с начальными условиями.




> Вы просто себя плохо знаете, как и буддийское учение и его взаимоотношение с Истиной (с большой буквы, как Вы ее пишете).


Позвольте мне самому судить об этих вещах. В Ваших субьективных оценках я не нуждаюсь. И какая разница, с какой буквы я пишу Истина?

----------


## Pavel

> Вообще, здесь вопрос в том, как определить понятие "вера".
> Я бы определил его как уверенность в истинности неверифицируемого.
> 
> Кстати, примерно так же и в апостольском определении: "Вера - уверенность в вещах невидимых" (Евр, 11, 1)


Сергей, а как Вы в таком случае определите понятие "знание"?

Относительно определения "веры"... Как Вы отнесетесь к моему высказыванию о том, что я верю, что завтра пойдет дождь? Так же станете ли Вы оспаривать, что вера в Бога многими верифицирована на личном опыте? Верифицируемо ли знание о том, что Бога нет и он не мог быть постигнут на личном опыте другими?

----------


## Pavel

> Позвольте мне самому судить об этих вещах. В Ваших субьективных оценках я не нуждаюсь.


Не имею возможности Вам запретить иметь суждение по любому вопросу, надеюсь и Вы не имеете возможности мне этого запретить.

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Не имею возможности Вам запретить иметь суждение по любому вопросу, надеюсь и Вы не имеете возможности мне этого запретить.


Вот и замечательно! Давайте рассуждать с позиции логики с начальными условиями.

----------


## PampKin Head

> И с Вами не соглашусь
> Мы же говорим о буддийской логике - при чем тут Кастанеда? У него своя логика и свои стартовые допущения.
> Без логики с начальными условиями (см. мой пост выше), буддийской логики, невозможно постичь Учение.


А у Кастанеды что за логика?

----------


## Сергей А

> Вообще, здесь вопрос в том, как определить понятие "вера".
> Я бы определил его как уверенность в истинности неверифицируемого.


Весь тред об этом :Smilie: 
Ваше определение - абсолютно.
Если рассматривать относительную Веру - можно прийти к пониманию веры в определенном контексте, например в буддийском. Я об этом писал.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Где я сказал, что логика ведет к постижению Истины?


"Для меня *Истина одна - буддийское учение*."

"*Без логики* с начальными условиями (см. мой пост выше), буддийской логики,* невозможно постичь Учение*. "

"*Логика всегда* выводит *истиные* суждения."

----------


## Сергей А

> А у Кастанеды что за логика?


Кастанедовская :Smilie:  Зависит от начальных условий - действия мескалина.

----------


## Сергей А

> "Для меня *Истина одна - буддийское учение*."
> 
> "*Без логики* с начальными условиями (см. мой пост выше), буддийской логики,* невозможно постичь Учение*. "
> 
> "*Логика всегда* выводит *истиные* суждения."


 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
Не передергивайте. Здесь нет противоречий.
Сама по себе логика никуда не ведет, это не ее задача вообще.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кастанедовская Зависит от начальных условий - действия мескалина.


Вы что-то путаете... Не существует мескалиновой, водочной, конфетной, чайной, кислородной логики: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....%E2#post294641

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Вы что-то путаете... Не существует мескалиновой, водочной, конфетной, чайной, кислородной логики: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....%E2#post294641


Я же пошутил, Вы разве не поняли? :Cool: 



> *Определение логики.* Для того чтобы определить, что такое логика, мы должны предварительно выяснить, в чём заключается цель человеческого познания.


Что для Кастанеды есть цель? Это и есть начальные условия для его логики.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Не передергивайте. Здесь нет противоречий.
> Сама по себе логика никуда не ведет, это не ее задача вообще.


Кто что передергивает? это ваши слова, что без логики не постичь Учения, а Учение и есть Истина.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, а как Вы в таком случае определите понятие "знание"?


Как совокупность истинных суждений.
Но это именно знание = jnana, shes pa.
Его следует отличать от ведения = vidya, rig pa.

Знание в этом смыслее верифицируется логикой. А ведение никак не верифицируется; это чистый творческий акт свободной воли.

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Кто что передергивает? это ваши слова, что без логики не постичь Учения, а Учение и есть Истина.


 :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
А Вы считаете, что Учение само Вам в голову прийдет?
Сама *логика* без ничего *не ведет* никуда. Она вообще не служит для того, чтобы куда-то *вести*. В данном контексте я говорил о том, что логика *способствует постижению Учения.*

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Сергей А. Я еще не перечитала все сообщения, но перечитаю.

Хочу сказать Вам так, как я понимаю. В Буддизме есть объекты веры, а именно, - ТРИ ДРАГОЦЕННОСТИ, тоесть БУДДА, УЧЕНИЕ БУДДЫ(ДХАРМА) И САНГХА(община, с которой практикуется Учение).

Эти объекты устанавливаются через логический подход. И вера в них не обязательна поначалу. 
У нас был исторический Будда Шакьямуни, который жил в наше время, сохранилось его Учение и сохранилась линия устной передачи живого Учения от Учителя - ученику, от существующей сангхи к последующей. Тоесть, эти явления имели место в реальной жизни и были люди, которые могли их воочию наблюдать.

Эти объекты также являются объектами веры, потому что через логический подход и исследование методом анализа  и практического применения каждым из нас устанавливается их ценность для личного ими "пользования"в духовном росте. 

Мы никогда не будем добровольно пользоваться тем, во что не верим, чему не доверяем. В этом случае мы тоже, прежде, чем придти к пониманию сущности Трех Драгоценностей и принятию Прибежища в них,  исследуем их логически, слушая Учителя и пробуем применять принципы, описанные в Учении в нашей жизни, после чего анализируем достигнутый в силу этого результат. И ВЫБИРАЕМ, верить нам в это или нет. Так что это нельзя назвать слепой верой. Этот принцип нам предлагают все Учителя, начиная с Будды: исследовать, размышлять, обдумывать, пробовать, ничего не принимая на веру просто так.

Только после СОБСТВЕННОГО понимания того, что на самом деле, Будда оставил нам драгоценное Учение, которое на самом деле может привести существ к Пробуждению, мы начинаем верить в Три Драгоценности, и эта вера приходит через добровольное и осознанное, проверенное лично нами действие. 

Поэтому это не вера в догмы, не то, во что ЗАСТАВЛЯЮТ верить без анализа. Это личный, проверенный, ОСОЗНАННЫЙ ВЫБОР.

Далее, проходя определенные уровни, вера постепенно становится СИЛОЙ, потому что стройность и сила Учения дает огромную внутреннюю свободу и огромные возможности в осуществлении блага других. И вера становится неотъемлемой и неотделимой от нас частью в накоплении Мудрости.

Что касается кармы и перерождения, буддистом по факту становятся тогда, когда принимается Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях(это ритуал, который должен дать обладающий подобными полномочиями учитель) и принятие мысли о существовании причинно-следственой связи(перерождений в том числе). 

Перерождения объектом веры назвать, как мне кажется, нельзя. Это естесственное и логическое размышление на основе причинно-следственной связи.

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Хочу сказать Вам так, как я понимаю. В Буддизме есть объекты веры, а именно, - ТРИ ДРАГОЦЕННОСТИ, тоесть БУДДА, УЧЕНИЕ БУДДЫ(ДХАРМА) И САНГХА( община, в которой практикуется Учение.


Вы правы. Я просто обобщил. Обьект веры - Учение. А буддист верит в то, что с помощью Учения достигнит просветления.



> Эти объекты устанавливаются через логический подход, Потому что у нас был исторический Будда Шакьямуни, который жил в наше время, сохранилось его Учение и сохранилась линия передачи живого Учения от Учителя- ученику, от существующей сангхи к последующей. Тоесть, эти явления имели местов реальной жизни и были люди, которые могли их воочию наблюдать.


Я (пока) не верю в линию передачи.




> Только после понимания того, что на самом деле, Будда оставил нам драгоценное Учение, которое на самом деле может привести существ к Пробуждению, мы начинаем верить в Три Драгоценности, и эта вера приходит через добровольное и осознанное, проверенное лично нами действие.


Абсолютно согласен!



> Далее, проходя определенные уровни вера постепенно становится СИЛОЙ, потому что стройность и сила Учения дает огромную внутреннюю свободу и огромные возможности в осуществлении блага других. И вера становится неотъемлемой частью в накоплении Мудрости.


Все таки Вера и Сила - разные вещи. Можно быть сильным и без веры. И мудрым можно быть без веры.

----------


## Pavel

> Как совокупность истинных суждений.
> Но это именно знание = jnana, shes pa.
> Его следует отличать от ведения = vidya, rig pa.
> 
> Знание в этом смысле верифицируется логикой. А ведение никак не верифицируется; это чистый творческий акт свободной воли.


Таким образом из Ваших определений следует, что ведение является верой в чистом виде, а истинность суждения о том, что сегодня был дождь порождает jnana?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Сергею А



> Я (пока) не верю в линию передачи.


Верить в линию передачи и не надо. Этот факт можно проверить.




> Все таки Вера и Сила - разные вещи. Можно быть сильным и без веры. И мудрым можно быть без веры.


Я говорю об этих терминах не с обычной точки зрения, а с точки зрения описанного в Учении. Я говорю о том, что на определенном уровне Вера от умственного внутреннего ощущения становится конкретным навыком и действием, которое способно творить чудесное для помощи другим. 

Сильный без веры может быть при поднятии гантелей, и то он в гантели свои верит :Smilie: 

Мудрым без веры быть тоже нельзя, потому что мудрость, - это уже высший уровень практики, непосредственно перед буддовостью.

Еще хочу подчеркнуть, что необходима вера именно ВО ВСЕ ТРИ ДРАГОЦЕННОСТИ, потому что они нераздельны и важны именно в триединстве. Будда, как человек, который ЛИЧНО прошел через опыт Пробуждения, на основе чего он создал Учение, и в соответствии с его Учением и в данный момент осуществляется обучение для достижения Пробуждения. 

Обычно это сравнивают с врачем, лекарством и медперсоналом, а самих себя с больным. Без этих трех составляющихся не вылечиться+ должно присутствовать желание вылечиться у самого больного, конкретные усилия в этом направлении, и...вера в лекарство :Smilie: 

Вера нужна до тех пор, пока Вы не станете Буддой. Она означает собственное стремление к качествам Трех Драгоценностей. Она дает опору в росте. Когда кто-то становится Буддой, у него появляется такое качество, как Всеведение, истинная Мудрость, отсутствие неведенья и Три Драгоценности уже неотделимы от него.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Таким образом из Ваших определений следует, что ведение является верой в чистом виде, а истинность суждения о том, что сегодня был дождь порождает jnana?


Примерно так.
Vidya имеет дело с самими категориями: "сегодня", "есть", "дождь".
А jnana организует их в суждения согласно законам логики, которые тоже устанавливает vidya.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что для Кастанеды есть цель? Это и есть начальные условия для его логики.


Вот эту шутку я понял. )

----------

Сергей А (22.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кстати, когда в результате практики йогин выходит за пределы обусловленности джняной, мир для него перестает быть "именно таким", каким его воспринимают сансарно обусловленные личности:

недалеко от Миларепы жил другой отшельник, учёный монах. Монаху этому ужасно не нравилось, что народ идёт не к нему, учёному, а к Миларепе, который нигде не учился. В конце концов снедаемый ревностью монах явился к йогину с намерением поставить его на место на философском диспуте. "Материальна ли скала?" -- спросил учёный. "Нематериальна", -- ответил Миларепа и просунул руку в камень, на котором сидел. "Материально ли пространство?" -- задал следующий вопрос учёный. "Нематериально", -- ответил Миларепа и постучал палкой по воздуху.

Это и есть один из признаков освобождения: мир "на самом деле" никакой, а точнее - такой, каким мы хотим его видеть. Он - результат творческой фантазии, акта свободной воли. Просто непросветленные об этом не знают.
Наверное, поэтому Самантабхадра (принцип vidya в человеке) и называется "Царь всетворящий".

----------


## PampKin Head

Какая то оригинальная у 99,999999% населения "свободная воля", если для них скала именно материальна и рук в камни они со своей свободной волей просунуть не могут.

Не совсем тогда понятно, почему тогда Миларепе не приходило в голову "нафантазировать" нормальной одежды, когда  ходишь среди людей... И не перестать принимать пищу, "актом свободной воли" употребляя солнечные лучи или питательный воздух.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не совсем тогда понятно, почему тогда Миларепе не приходило в голову "нафантазировать" нормальной одежды, когда  ходишь среди людей...


Ну уж не знаю, отчего его "фантазии" отличались от наших с Вами.
Наверное, оттого он и просветленный, а мы - "так, по-...сать вышли".

----------


## Топпер

> Есть же 4БИ, где всё очевидно?


Есть. И очевидно также, что страдание рождения и смерти (1 БИ) не устранится стразу же, по устранению таньхи.



> У вас уже Будда есть некое существо, отдельное от скандх,  с которыми он связан? Ужос, ужос...


Почему отдельное? Ккхандхи у него, после просветления остались? Остались. Не аннигилировали тотчас. Вот об этом и речь.



> Ну так это нельзя называть страданием.


Можно. И организм своей реакцией это покажет.



> У вайбхашиков то это точно одна из нирван. Искать сейчас лень, посмотрите тут:  http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...4&postcount=97


А чего мне смотреть. У них три асанкхата дхаммы. Ниродха одна из них.



> Предмет- может ли архат терять плод. Это огромный и непростой диспут.


На ровном месте. Ниббана, по определению, безусловна. Достигнув её однажды, невозможно её потерять. В противном случае она не имела бы ценности, ибо не гарантировала бы, что например Будда не выпадет из неё послезавтра.



> У меня он руководствуется логикой.


А у меня страданием от переполнения пузыря  :Smilie: 



> У меня как раз нет противоречий. А про упадану это всем, кто хоть немного изучал ИФ, известная вещь.


Есть противоречия. Вот хоть насчёт выпадения из Ниббаны.



> Стандартно прекращение делается с этого места.


Стандартно, прекращение делается не с устранения веданы, а с устранения таньхи. Но и после этого по прежнему следуют старость и смерть.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну уж не знаю, отчего его "фантазии" отличались от наших с Вами.
> Наверное, оттого он и просветленный, а мы - "так, по-...сать вышли".


Просветленный Шакьямуни опрятно одевался и чреслами по селениям народ не смущал... "Фантазировал" вполне пристойный мир (к чему бы это?).

Если скала нематериальна, то почему же земля под ногами Миларепы вполне материальна (он же на проваливался к ядру планеты), хотя закон всемирного тяготения на него тоже почему то действовал (он же не парил в состоянии невесомости)...

"Дон Хуан, а если бы за кустами был кто-то из университета УКЛА, то он тоже бы увидел, как я превращаюсь в птицу?" (с) Карлос.

----------

Этэйла (22.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> А чего мне смотреть.


Топпер, не игнорируйте, прочитайте:

Ввот, ссылка на сообщение Сергея: http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....520#post170520




> Про ниббану можно сказать, что это окончание жажды - таньханиродхо. (см. ссылку, это слова Будды).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если скала нематериальна, то почему же земля под ногами Миларепы вполне материальна...


А вот это Вы сами у Миларепы при встрече и спросите.
Мне, кстати, тоже интересно: действительно, почему?




> "Дон Хуан, а если бы за кустами был кто-то из университета УКЛА, то он тоже бы увидел, как я превращаюсь в птицу?" (с) Карлос.


Буддийский ответ таков: если тот, кто за кустами, не полностью просветленный, то, что он увидит, зависит от его кармы.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, не игнорируйте, прочитайте:
> 
> Ввот, ссылка на сообщение Сергея: http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....520#post170520


Так то в тхераваде. В Тхераваде и дхаммы необусловленной такой нет: ниродха.
Я про вайбхашиков говорил.

----------


## Huandi

> И очевидно также, что страдание рождения и смерти (1 БИ) не устранится стразу же, по устранению таньхи.


Духкха для архата не может быть его. То есть, у архата нет своего страдания. Если страдание не архата (дуккха анатта), то нельзя и говорить, что архат страдает. (вдумайтесь в логику как следует, не проскакивайте).




> Ккхандхи у него, после просветления остались? Остались. Не аннигилировали тотчас. Вот об этом и речь.


Вы там наговорили не это. У вас Будда привязан к скандхам и прочее... Разные слова - разный смысл.




> И организм своей реакцией это покажет.


Организм не может страдать отдельно от ума. Страдание есть категория умственная.




> Ниббана, по определению, безусловна. Достигнув её однажды, невозможно её потерять.


Если повторить одно и то же десять раз, оно станет аргументом, да?




> Есть противоречия. Вот хоть насчёт выпадения из Ниббаны.


Дайте цитату из слов Будды, где говорится, что никакой архат не может отпасть от архатства.




> Стандартно, прекращение делается не с устранения веданы, а с устранения таньхи.


С веданы, или с танхи. Про танха-ниродху ведь и шла речь. Мой тезис ведь именно про танха. 




> Но и после этого по прежнему следуют старость и смерть.


Если старость "не моя", смерть "не моя", то нельзя сказать старость есть у меня. (это сложная логика)

----------


## Huandi

> Так то в тхераваде. В Тхераваде и дхаммы необусловленной такой нет: ниродха.
> Я про вайбхашиков говорил.


Танха-ниродха это и есть Ниббана. Это слова Будды.

----------


## Топпер

> Танха-ниродха это и есть Ниббана. Это слова Будды.


Отдельной дхаммы у нас нет.

----------


## Huandi

> Отдельной дхаммы у нас нет.


Потому что это одна и та же, синонимы.

----------


## Топпер

> Потому что это одна и та же, синонимы.


По сути да.

----------

Huandi (22.10.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

_"Мы извлекаем веру и заблуждение из факта". Самюель Гоффенстейн._

----------


## Pavel

> Ну уж не знаю, отчего его "фантазии" отличались от наших с Вами.
> Наверное, оттого он и просветленный, а мы - "так, по-...сать вышли".


Кстати, мне как раз бросилось в глаза, что не отличались его фантазии от наших, а именно "просовывание руки в камень " или "стучание палкой по воздуху" эти 99,9999.... % людей воспринимают как не связанные ни с какой реальностью и опытом фантазии. Думаю, тут и ответ на вопрос, почему это, а не одежда или еда. По той же причине, почему "семью хлебами народ накормить", а не под кустик помочиться.

----------

Сергей Хос (22.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Примерно так.
> Vidya имеет дело с самими категориями: "сегодня", "есть", "дождь".
> А jnana организует их в суждения согласно законам логики, которые тоже устанавливает vidya.


Хотелось бы тогда одного уточнения. Таким образом по определению суждение о том, что Бога нет - это ведение. Является ли ведением суждение о том, что Бог есть?

И второе уточнение, суждение о том, что Бог есть, обретенное в результате непосредственного общения с ним является знанием, а знания о том, что Бога нет, надо понимать, быть не может ибо данное суждение не верифицируется?

----------


## До

> Сообщение от Сергей Хос
> 
> 
> ... а мы - "так, по-...сать вышли".
> 
> 
>  ... а не под кустик помочиться.


Вижу большие интеллектуалы.

----------


## До

> Познали - то есть *верифицировали* для себя, субъективно. А объективных критериев не существует. Так, Будду однажды спросили, чем он может подтвердить (верифицировать), что его достижение есть именно аннутасамьяксамбодхи. Но на этот вопрос не существует вербального ответа. Вообще, здесь вопрос в том, как определить понятие "вера". Я бы определил его как уверенность в истинности неверифицируемого.


Значит верифицируемого.




> А объективных критериев не существует.


Типа вольтметр не подключить? Такие и не должны существовать. Каждый *может* верифицировать сам. А вот если Вася "может" верифицировать свою фантазию, а другие люди нет - то это уже _неверифицируемое_ - фантазия или ложь.

Даже объективные показания вольтметра, каждый ученый верифицирует смотря на него _сам_. Так что не понятно ваше противопоставление объективной верифицируемости и субъективной. Всё упирается в знание, а не в веру.

Дхарма _верифицируема_, это одна из характеристик дхармы.




> Кстати, примерно так же и в апостольском определении: "Вера - уверенность в вещах невидимых" (Евр, 11, 1)


В буддизме дхарма *видима* каждым, поэтому может быть уверенность в вещах *видимых*.






> Хорошо, что у Вас наконец наступило согласие с тем, что я и Топпер утверждали с самого начала темы:


91.

----------


## Pavel

> Даже объективные показания вольтметра, каждый ученый верифицирует смотря на него _сам_. Так что не понятно ваше противопоставление объективной верифицируемости и субъективной. Всё упирается в знание, а не в веру.


Где ж Вы на такое поведение ученых насмотрелись, уж не по телевизору ли?..  :Smilie:  Объективность показаний вольтметра ученый (не в быту) обеспечивает не созерцанием оного, а процедурой калибровки относительно эталонных приборов или эталонных измерений. В результате обеспечивается преемственность процесса верификации, т.е. полученные данные одним ученым признаются другим ученым (ну, там еще много дополнительных процедур, но с прибором по сути именно так...). С позицией же, основанной на видении, что любое измерение вольтметра - это лишь результат субъективного зрительного восприятия вольтметра и субъективных личных верификаций, ученым не станешь, только философом (художником по понятиям  :Smilie:  ). С такой позицией интернета, которым в данный момент мы польхуемся на благо развития творческого свободомыслия и словоблудия, не создать. А он, слава и хвала ученым, создан исключительно при условии преемственности накопленных данных, т.е. доверия к верификации коллеги. Поэтому ученый не каждого признает ученым, а только того, кому доверяет, а не всякому, кто на вольтметр глазки пучит и думает при этом...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Вижу большие интеллектуалы.


Всяк, кто видел интеллектуала, в лёт его узнает, встретившись с ним вновь.  :Smilie:  ("буддийская/дзеномахаянская" логика к вопросу о методах верификации).

----------


## До

> Где ж Вы на такое поведение ученых насмотрелись, уж не по телевизору ли?..  Объективность показаний вольтметра ученый (не в быту) обеспечивает не созерцанием оного, а процедурой калибровки относительно эталонных приборов или эталонных измерений.


Речь не об "объективности показаний вольтметра". Учитесь понимать собеседника - именно то, что он говорит.




> В результате обеспечивается преемственность процесса верификации, т.е. полученные данные одним ученым признаются другим ученым (ну, там еще много дополнительных процедур, но с прибором по сути именно так...). С позицией же, основанной на видении, что любое измерение вольтметра - это лишь результат субъективного зрительного восприятия вольтметра и субъективных личных верификаций, ученым не станешь, только философом (художником по понятиям  ). С такой позицией интернета, которым в данный момент мы польхуемся на благо развития творческого свободомыслия и словоблудия, не создать. А он, слава и хвала ученым, создан исключительно при условии преемственности накопленных данных, т.е. доверия к верификации коллеги. Поэтому ученый не каждого признает ученым, а только того, кому доверяет, а не всякому, кто на вольтметр глазки пучит и думает при этом...


Соответсвенно этот поток сознания - не в тему.

И я подчеркнул для вашего удобства хамство от которого поучитесь воздерживаться.

----------

Сергей А (23.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Речь не об "объективности показаний вольтметра". Учитесь понимать собеседника - именно то, что он говорит.
> Соответсвенно этот поток сознания - не в тему.


Совершенно верно, вольтметр здесь ни при чем, его действия не могут быть ни объективными, ни субъективными. Поучитесь понимать суть происходящего. Коли Вы беретесь говорить об ученом, то и постарайтесь понять, что его чувственные верификации на уровне созерцания показаний вольтметра ни кому не интересны - это действия не ученого, а действия До, как он их себе представляет в ситуации с вольтметром. Другому ученому интересны действия этого ученого, т.е. по своей сути ученый по той причине и ученый для ученого мира, что являет собой "вольтметр" и "генератор идей", а не верификатор. А вот верификацию идей и данных всяк в научном мире оставляет за собой, как и в быту. Вот почему ученый - это прибор, функционирующий на уровне понятной и принятой (по договоренности) остальными процедуры, а не чувственно или не понятно какой логике подчиняемый верификатор, как Вы его нарисовали. 

Научное знание тем и ценно, что в основе своей рассматривается как некое временно возникшее представление - гипотеза, вера, предположение.... И в этом смысле ученый тем больше ученый, чем больше он любую верификацию воспринимает как веру, гипотезу, т.е. не противопоставляет по сути знание и веру, а осознает их сущностное тождество, а различение - условное на уровне эмоциональном или по договоренности на уровне рассмотрения вероятностных величин погрешности.

Это мы здесь смогли договориться до того, что различаем знание от веры то на уровне методологии получения того или другого, то на уровне объектов рассмотрения (верифицируемые те или нет по ощущениям...  :Smilie:  ). Вот и вышло на поверку, что по некоторым представлениям суждения о Боге, какими бы они противоположными ни были будут зваться ведением, а полученные убеждения на уровне непосредственного чувственного восприятия (опыта), какими бы они ни были противоречивыми, будут зваться "знанием". Или ученым будет зваться всяк, кто занимается верификацией. Довольно весело даже с буддийской точки зрения выглядит такое положение дел, а уж с точки зрения "авторов" таких понятий как "вера" и "знание", кто о буддизме ни сном ни духом, ...

Это типично "гуманитарно-лингвистический" подход, когда известному слову ищется/присваивается понятие. Следовало бы рассматривать явления, а уж потом принимать решение, как данные явления будем/принято  называть.

Нельзя к явлениям подбираться путем логических рассуждений от слов, признаваемых в качестве аксиомы. А то получится, как у Huandi - раз есть аксиома №1, что "ниббана - это полное перекращение страданий" и аксиома №2, что "Будда - это тот, кто достиг ниббаны", то логически из этого вытекает, что "испытываемая Буддой физическая боль не является страданием". Логически вытекает, никто логику рассуждений и не пытается оспорить. Только вот это лучший пример тому, что логика рассуждений не ведет к знанию. Поэтому Huandi описанная логика рассуждений приводит к одному суждению, меня ТА ЖЕ ЛОГИКА (я не отрицаю логику Huandi) приводит к противоположному суждению, а Топпера к суждению противоположному и моему, и Huandi. Так что же мы назовем знанием, а что верой из наших трех суждений? 

В науке принято называть знанием те суждения, которые вызывают доверие научной общественности или другими словами явление приемственности уверенности в правильности суждения. Поэтому научное знание прежде всего является общесвтвенным знанием. 

В быту знанием принято называть свою непонятно на чем и о чем основанную абсолютную уверенность. 

А в буддизме нет таких понятий или они не определены. Если рассматривать буддизм как некое социальное (общественное) представление, то на мой взгляд следовало бы говорить о некой преемственности уверенности в  представлениях. Но таковой не наблюдается. оэтому неуместно говорить о знании в буддизме как таковом, а уместно говорить о том, что является знанием для отдельно взятого буддиста (субъективной уверенности и  на чем она основана). Тут уж бесчисленное множество вариантов, на что топикстартеру сразу было указано в начале темы. 

Так зачем некоторые буддисты настаивают на неком правильном буддийском понимании таких явлений как "знание" и "вера", соответствующих буддийским представлениям, отличным от представлений бытовых о знании и вере?

До, может быть Вам будет интересно подумать над этим вопросом, а не задаваться вопросами этики поведения участников обсуждения? Доля меня так эмоциональность любого обсуждения никогда не была раздражителем, а лишь являла собой индикатор заинтересованности в обсуждаемом вопросе  степень уверенности собеседника в правильности своих суждений. Всякое беспристанное "ИМХО" после своих высказываний всегда для меня свидетельствовало лишь о неуверенности собеседника, а легкость в соглашательстве с противоположной точкой зрения - о "бесхребетности" представлений и суждений.

----------


## Pavel

> И я подчеркнул для вашего удобства хамство от которого поучитесь воздерживаться.


Вы может быть и пытались что-то сделать для меня и ради моего удобства, но полкучилось у Вас лишь продемонстрировать свое отношение к тем или иным словам, а следовательно создать некое для меня неудобство в беседе учитывать не столько смысл слов, сколько будущую Вашу реакцию согласно личностным пристрастиям. Неудобство это связано не с тем, что я бы не желал этого учитывать. а с тем, чтоо я плохо (скорее уместно сказать "совсем") Вас себе не представляю, чтобы мочь как-то адекватно учесть, что Вы воспримите как хамство, а что как похвалу. Проэтому стараюсь во всех обсуждениях рассматривать точку зрения собеседника, игнорируя задачу учета своих представлений о его личности.
Не обижайтесь на слово "помочиться", оно никак не персонофицировано, а следовательно хамством быть не может и об интеллектуальных данных собеседника ничего не говорит, как и слова "моча", "кал", "полупереваренный рис"... об интеллекте Готамы. Я думаю, что у неприязни есть причины, но Вы их где-то не там ищете.

Таким же образом дело обстояло и с примерами "моих знаний" о том, что "Huandi - придурок" и "его знаний" о том, что "я придурок". Мне хотелось проверить его способность уйти от оценки истинности высказывания к рассмотрению просто примера механизма логических рассуждений, к которому он призывал в примере с дымом и огнем. Я предложил ему и другим таким же образом уйти от оценки истинности суждений, а рассматривать высказывания лишь как примеры двух отличных механизмов возникновения отношений к тому, что является знанием. В этом примере нет хамства, хотя допускаю, что такое хамство может быть увидено тем же Huandi, что мне бы говорило о том, что он готов призывать (логически понимает правильность такого действования) рассматривать пример именно как пример, а вот действовать так не может, поэтому пример рассматривает как хамство. Но Huandi не отреагировал, а Вы отреагировали. Ну, как-то внесли коррективы таким образом в мои представления о Вашем характере... Буду пробовать свое представление каким-то образом учитывать в следующий раз.
До, Huandi, не обижайтесь, а если все-таки чем обидел, то извините.

----------


## До

> До, может быть Вам будет интересно подумать над этим вопросом, а не задаваться вопросами этики поведения участников обсуждения?


В обсуждении мне интересна затронутая мной тема. То что я не затрагивал, меня не обязательно интересует.




> Для меня...


Это ваше личное дело. Есть обыкновенная вежливость и культура общения, в общественном месте очень желательно их придерживаться.




> Вас себе не представляю, чтобы мочь как-то адекватно учесть, что Вы воспримите как хамство, а что как похвалу.


Меня не интересуют похвала и хамство, меня интересует тема обсуждения.

Объясняю про вольтметр и учёного. Речь не шла о калибровке и прочей лабуде.
Речь шла о т.н. "верифицируемости", которая по мнению С.Х., если выполнена "субъективно", то и не верификация, потому что "нет объективных критериев". Плюс странное противопоставление веры и знания - С.Х. как-то знание вообще задвинул на задний план утверждая уверенность (веру) в "вещах невидимых". (Типа к такому стремится буддист?) Четкого пояснения не дано. Задаю наводящие вопросы ответа нет. Ок. *Т*огда я излагаю такую мысль: _верификация и есть познание_, то есть обретение знания, обретение знания, которое устраняет все сомения касательно предмета знания. В примере с ученым и вольтметром ученый смотрит на вольтметр и _видит_ его показания, так он точно узнаёт _что_ там. Учёный не _верит_ (в невидимое), что показания вольтметра такие-то, а _видит_ их. Таким образом даже объективные показания вольтметра упираются в знание, в субъективное _видение_ их учёным. Дальше С.Х. тему не развивает.

----------

Сергей А (23.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

C.X. просто надо дать пояснения, что он считает "объективными критериями".

----------


## Pavel

> Речь шла о т.н. "верифицируемости", которая по мнению С.Х., если выполнена "субъективно", то и не верификация, потому что "нет объективных критериев".


Думаю, что не совсем так. Просто он подобно Вашему подходу всякие субъективные верификации считает не интересной лобудой. Мне понятно, почему. По той причине, что чьи-то верификации нам интересны при выполнгении все того же условия преемственности верификаций. Если Ваши мной воспринимаются не доверительно по каким-то причинам, то какое мне до них дело...



> Плюс странное противопоставление веры и знания - С.Х. как-то знание вообще задвинул на задний план утверждая уверенность (веру) в "вещах невидимых". (Типа к такому стремится буддист?) Четкого пояснения не дано. Задаю наводящие вопросы ответа нет.


 Тут я тоже попросил разъяснений, но пока их нет. В принципе, я пока надеюсь, что появятся.



> Ок. *Т*огда я излагаю такую мысль: _верификация и есть познание_, то есть обретение знания, обретение знания, которое устраняет все сомения касательно предмета знания.


И тут мы вернулись к начальным постам темы. Я в корне не согласен с такой трактовкой появления "окончательной" уверенности, которую мы оба готовы называть знанием, как я вижу. Окончательность уверенности или не полная окончательность таковой, с остатком или без остатка уверенность.... - все формы уверенности - не меняют своей сути, являясь именно по сути психическим переживанием. Суть любого психического переживания не в том, каким способом оно вызвано, а в том, что оно по комплексу причин переживается субъектом. Ваш пример с ученым на это четко указывает. (заодно и объясню мои нападки на то, что в примере описан не ученый, а бытовой субъект).



> В примере с ученым и вольтметром ученый смотрит на вольтметр и _видит_ его показания, так он точно узнаёт _что_ там.


Не верно. Так поступает обыватель, а не ученый. Смотрит, а затем увиденное готов объявлять знанием, готов пережить ту окончательную уверенность от увиденного, переживание которой им по неведомым ему же причинам возникло. Но мы не буде6м называть беспредельную уверенность такого обывателя знанием. Точнее готовы ее так называть, но она нам не интересна - "лобуда". Нам интересно переживание крайней уверенности ученым, а ученому важно не потерять свой статус ученого на фоне собственного переживания уверенности. Вот почему этот ученый берется с нами договариваться, и строго следит за соблюдением договоренностей. Поэтому4 у ученого появляется крайняя уверенность (он "точно узнает"), не так, как Вы описываете, а через соблюдение процедуры "как смотреть", которая по договоренности признается удовлетворительной такому переживанию как знание. Вот почему ученый как субъект в таком знании растворяется в процедуре обеспечения знания, а процедура обеспечения знания начинает представлять всеобщий интерес и объект веры. Так же дело обстоит и с логикой. Никому логика Хуанди или моя не интересна. Интересна наука о соблюдении логической процедуры, которая является объектом веры и следовательно развивается (изменяется) усилиями многих людей, кто пользуется результатами логических умозаключений. Для "посмотрел .... увидел .... знаю" на уроввне субъекта (на бытовом) не нужна ни логика, ни процедура обеспечения достоверности. В этом случае субъективное знание=вера субъекта=крайняя его уверенность=лобуда.



> Учёный не _верит_ (в невидимое), что показания вольтметра такие-то, а _видит_ их.


Не верно. Ученый верит не тому, что видит и тем более не не верит тому, чего не видит. Он верит процедуре. Если процедура обретения знания соблюдена, то он верит результатам, как увиденным самим, не взирая на то, что он их не видел. В этом принципиальная разница между тем, что ученый считает знеанием и тем, что Вы представляете как знание (знанием обывателя).



> Таким образом даже объективные показания вольтметра упираются в знание, в субъективное _видение_ их учёным.


 нИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ. Показания вольтметра упираются в процедуру, а процедура является следствием многовековой договоренности между людьми, для которых важна приемственность знаний. Чья в этой процедуре субъективность - Васи, Пети, Ваша или моя? То, что Вы считаете "лобудой" является основой современного представления о знании. То, что Вы считаете знанием является для современного ученого лобудой. Либо не опирайтесь на образ ученого, а описывайте обывателя и метод получения им знания, либо еще будет уместнее говорить в этой ситуации о себе лично. Это Вы показания вольтметра свели к обретению Вами знания. Так не все поступают и Вам не советую. На подобном самоуверенном отношении к увиденному построена работа фокусника и организован зароботок мошенника. Задача возбудить уверенность в крайней форме (знания) или наоборот потрясти зрителя переживанием из-за несоответствия увиденного самоуверенно знаемому достигается ими в лёт.

Сергею такое знание не интересно, мне тоже оно кажется лобудой. Знание Будды распространяется (нам интересно) не по той причине, что оно четко верифицируется Буддой или верифицируется нами шаг за шагом - вот бы я или кто-то другой каждую лобуду на своем личном опыте проверял... Интерес к его знанию поддерживается прежде всего целым институтом, обеспечивающим процедуру передачи (приемственности) этого знания (как любого специального знания: научного, религиозного...) и процедуру промоушена этого знания. Ваши, мои, Хуанди или БТР-а верификации ни кому не интересны до такой степени, чтобы были пережиты кем-либо кроме нас персонально как знание.

Я вроде бы коротко не пишу, все разжевываю, должно было быть понятно...

----------


## Pavel

> C.X. просто надо дать пояснения, что он считает "объективными критериями".


Объективные критерии - это критерии, которые максимально упраздняют влияние субъекта. В разных областях знания такое упразднение субъективности достигается процедурой, которая является удовлетворительной на данный момент для ТЕХ, КТО ПОЛЬЗУЕТСЯ передаваемым знаием. На примере доверительного отношения к Типитаке как к источнику знания, передаваемого другим людям, сущесмтвует устраивающая по их же договоренности Тхеравадинов процедура передачи этого знания из поколения в поколение.
В остальных случаях, когда речь заходит лишь о субъективном знании, ни о каких объективных критериях нормальный здравомыслящий человек речи не заводит. Будда пережил Ниббану, о каком объективном критерии данного переживания может ийдти речь, если мы говорим о его субъективном переживании и не более. А вот как-только его перееживание стало нам интересно, для нас стало важно, чтобы его переживание дошло до нас из первых уст как его личное знание, без влияния субъективной верификации его учения или описания переживания. Тут разрабатывается или оспаривается та или иная процедура передачи знания, чтобы о нем можно было говорить как о знании, а не как о лобуде какой-то. Поэтому тхеравадин может сказать, что он знает, что такое Ниббана, хотя никогда ее не верифицировал и не выводил логически.

----------


## PampKin Head

*Б. Рассел. "Мистицизм и логика"*: http://www.philosophy.ru/library/russell/02/01.html

P.S.


На этапе панны (праджни) все верифицируемо, познаваемо... и никакой мистики "недоступного восприятию". Где в этой схемке место мистицизьме?

----------


## Aleksey L.

странно, что "телесные вещи" относятся в схеме к самадхи, а дела "умственные" - к праджне. странная схема.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Примерно так.
> Vidya имеет дело с самими категориями: "сегодня", "есть", "дождь".
> А jnana организует их в суждения согласно законам логики, которые тоже устанавливает vidya.


jnana - "поле", дающее символьные указания в ситуациях воспрошения. Логики в джняне меньше, чем в интуиции.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объясняю про вольтметр и учёного. Речь не шла о калибровке и прочей лабуде.
> Речь шла о т.н. "верифицируемости", которая по мнению С.Х., если выполнена "субъективно", то и не верификация, потому что "нет объективных критериев". Плюс странное противопоставление веры и знания - С.Х. как-то знание вообще задвинул на задний план утверждая уверенность (веру) в "вещах невидимых".


Дорогой До!
Глядя на вольтметр, ученый, так же как и мы с Вами, видит черную коробочку с красной стрелочкой или набор определенной формы огоньков на дисплее, если прибор цифровой.
А уже затем он интерпретирует увиденное как вольтметр, а стрелочку или огоньки - как данные.
А еще затем он на основе этой интерпретации делает выводы согласно своей картине мира и в соответствии с господствующей на данный момент научной парадигмой: думает о всяких там якобы бегающих электронах или о "демонах Максвелла" - кому что любо.
И, право слово, я не вижу во всем этом ровным счетом никакой "объективности". Не знаю уж, где Вы ее нашли.

"Нет никакой ложки" (с)






> (Типа к такому стремится буддист?)


Забавно все же наблюдать, как буддисты, даже самые рассудительные, легко провоцируются любым упоминанием любого христианского контекста. Я давно подозреваю, что для многих европейцев буддизм - просто метод борьбы с собственным культурным кодом.

----------

Сергей А (23.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

И еще, дорогой До, скажу Вам как буддист буддисту:
есть известная махаянская «притча» о том, что «объект» (мы, буддисты, называем это «основа для обозначения»), который человек воспринимает как реку, для прета видится потоком гноя.
Из такого представления следуют сразу два важных вывода:
1. Каждое живое существо «создает» мир своей творческой волей согласно предрасположностям собственной кармы.
2. Если имеется некто, кто нам об этом сообщает, значит для человеческого существа есть принципиальная возможность увидеть мир и так и эдак.
Что это значит? Это значит, что в непросветленном состоянии человек «одержим» этой своей «творческой волей»; она заставляет его видеть именно реку (или вольтметр). Освобождение же в буддийском смысле состоит в том, что он овладевает этой волей, делает ее поистине свободной, и мир перестает быть для него «таким» или «эдаким».
Но если, согласно Махаяне, «сущность ума» (sems nyid) всякого существа непрерывно и изначально находится в состоянии пробужденности, значит всякий человек в этом смысле и изначально свободен, просто не знает об этом. Он верит в ту картину мира, которую сам строит.

А Вы мне про какой-то вольтметр. Смешно, право.
Интересно, кстати, как видится вольтметр претам?

----------


## До

> ...


Я не понимаю, что вы пишете. Определите верификацию, веру, знание и объективное. Может быть тогда смогу вас понять.

Обретение *знания* одна из целей буддийской практики. А не обретение веры. Процесс практики является верификацией дхармы. Знание устраняет сомнения полностью, а вера не полностью. Вот так я понимаю. Аргументация упирается в знание. Знание из себя представляет и очевидное (восприятие) и логику (правильное мышление).




> Причем это умозрительное-очевидное *никак* не верифицируется: очевидное для Вас может быть вовсе не очевидным для меня. Или очевидное для Цонкапы может не быть таковым для Сакья Пандиты


Я этого не понимаю как ни стараюсь. Как верификация связана с умозрительно-очевидным и верой. Почему "никак" если очевидное для вас может быть очевидным для меня. Есть вера, есть знание, что-то верифицируется, что-то не верифицируется, что-то очевидное, что-то нет. Можете сформулировать свою мысль?

Пример умозрительно очевидного - _дважды два четыре_ - неужто для всех людей это разное? И считая в уме _два раза два_ люди не могут в этом убедиться? И после того как убедились продолжают верить, а не знать, что _дважды два четыре_? Каким боком объективность или отсутвие объективности как-то опровергает или подтсврждает _дважды два четыре_? Не понимаю о чем вы говорите. Не понимаю. Не понимаю. Я исхожу из предполылки, что вы говорите что-то разумное.




> А согласие - по сути, свободный выбор, акт свободной воли. Об чем я и толкую.


Кто не согласен, что _дважды два четыре_ тот - дурак. Быть умным или быть дураком, это, конечно, _свободный акт воли_, спору нет.




> Умозрительно-очевидные ЧБИ совершенно никак не верифицируются.


Если каждый может в них убедиться, то почему не верифицируются?




> Точнее, те, для кого эти истины умозрительно-очевидны (без всякой верификации)


О какой верификации тут речь - не понятно.




> Познали - то есть верифицировали для себя, субъективно.


А до этого говорили, что никак не верифицируется. Не понимаю как так можно говорить в одном посте одно, в следующем противоположное.




> А объективных критериев не существует.


Причем тут, каким боком, к чему "объективные критерии"? Вот _вы_ начали говорить о объективных критериях... Зачем?




> Так, Будду однажды спросили, чем он может подтвердить (верифицировать), что его достижение есть именно аннутасамьяксамбодхи. Но на этот вопрос не существует вербального ответа.


Где он это говорил в каком источнике не подскажете?
Насколько _мне_ известно, земля свидетельствовала, что он просветлённый. Что символически изображается на картинках как опущеная рука касающаяся земли.
Но причем тут "подтверждение"? Почему бы Будде самому не подтвердить, что он просветлённый? Так - "да, я просветлённый, подтверждаю", и всё.




> Вообще, здесь вопрос в том, как определить понятие "вера". Я бы определил его как уверенность в истинности неверифицируемого.


Нормальное определение. Но почему 4БИ не верифицируемы, если их можно верифицировать?



> невидимых


Но ведь 4Би _видимы_, есть даже фактор пути _правильное видение_. Кто учит, что нужно веровать? Не понимаю о чем вы вообще.

----------

Сергей А (23.10.2009)

----------


## До

> (мы, буддисты, называем это «основа для обозначения»),


Правильно так: мы мадхьямики-прасангики (гелукпинцы).




> который человек воспринимает как реку, для прета видится потоком гноя.


Я предпочитаю такое, правильное понимание: оба существа видят одно и то же (имет одну и ту же _картинку_ перед собой), но восприятие человека акцентирует реку, восприятие преты аккцентирует поток нечистот, восприятие бога акцентирует блеск воды и игру света, восприятие животного акцентирует дом или утоление жажды.




> А Вы мне про какой-то вольтметр. Смешно, право. Интересно, кстати, как видится вольтметр претам?


Вольтметр был всего лишь иллютрацией мысли, которая не была понята. Т.е. я вовсе не про вольтметр говорил, а про что-то другое.

----------


## Сергей А

> Обретение *знания* одна из целей буддийской практики. А не обретение веры. Процесс практики является верификацией дхармы. Знание устраняет сомнения полностью, а вера не полностью. Вот так я понимаю.


Уважаемый До.
1. А Вы уверены, что целью буддийской практики является именно обретение знания? Мне кажется, целью практики является достижение Освобождения. А это как раз и есть обьект Веры.
2. Веру на обретают, согласен. Нужен другой глагол, подобрать не могу :Smilie: 
3. Знание не устраняет сомнение полностью. Абсолютного Знания не бывает.

Вольтметр - не совсем удачный пример. Конечное знание отсутствует в изучении макро- и микромира, в изучении сознания например.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не понимаю, что вы пишете. Определите верификацию, веру, знание и объективное. Может быть тогда смогу вас понять.
> 
> Обретение *знания* одна из целей буддийской практики. А не обретение веры. Процесс практики является верификацией дхармы. Знание устраняет сомнения полностью, а вера не полностью. Вот так я понимаю. Аргументация упирается в знание. Знание из себя представляет и очевидное (восприятие) и логику (правильное мышление).
> 
> Я этого не понимаю как ни стараюсь. Как верификация связана с умозрительно-очевидным и верой. *Почему "никак" если очевидное для вас может быть очевидным для меня.* Есть вера, есть знание, что-то верифицируется, что-то не верифицируется, что-то очевидное, что-то нет. Можете сформулировать свою мысль?


Потому что очевидное для Вас *и* для меня является таковым в силу причин и условий – например, по причине общности устройства тела, а в конечном итоге – общности кармы. Поэтому это все – условно-объективное, сфера относительной истины. «Какая вещь?» - «Такая» - «А почему?» - «В силу причин и условий, но не по-истине, не в силу собственных свойств». (Это, кстати, касается и воды в реке. Утверждение "все видят ее ОДИНАКОВО но по-разному "акцентируют" просто не имеет смысла. Иначе придется признать, что свойства воды устанвливаются самой водой).
В качестве же абсолютной истины мы имеем шунью, которая никакая.
Это значит, что абсолютная истина, будучи умозрительно-очевидной, никак не верифицируется, поскольку не имеет объективных свойств, будучи чистым отрицанием (неаффирмативным негативом).
А относительная истина, будучи предметно-очевидным, верифицируется всего лишь на своем относительном уровне и в СИЛУ ОСОБЕННОСТЕЙ НАШЕЙ КАРМЫ, т.е. объективно, но не абсолютно. Сам объект ведь относителен.

То есть верификация не есть средство установления истины, но *служит лишь для ориентации* в той области, в которой мы пребываем в силу своей кармы.
Хорошей иллюстрацией этого является современная наука с ее материалистической парадигмой. Вся она со своими вольтметрами служит лишь надобностям общества (цивилизации) потребления, обеспечивая телесный комфорт. Но при этом претендует на «объективность» и знание истины.




> Пример умозрительно очевидного - _дважды два четыре_ - неужто для всех людей это разное? И считая в уме _два раза два_ люди не могут в этом убедиться?


Прежде, чем они начнут считать, им придется установить совершенно абстрактоное и неочевидное понятие "число". То есть Ваши "дваждыдва" - это такая логическая игра по установленным правилам; что же удивляться, что они в ней исполняются?
Эдак мы и покер сочтем свидетельством объективности.




> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Сергей Хос  
> Умозрительно-очевидные ЧБИ совершенно никак не верифицируются. 
> 
> Если каждый может в них убедиться, то почему не верифицируются?


Еще раз: я определяю веру как убежденность в истине того, что не подлежит объективной верификации.
4БИ невозможно подтвердить или опровергнуть в сфере чувствственного опыта, а именно там только и возможна объективность.




> Где он это говорил в каком источнике не подскажете?
> Насколько _мне_ известно, земля свидетельствовала, что он просветлённый. Что символически изображается на картинках как опущеная рука касающаяся земли.
> Но причем тут "подтверждение"?* Почему бы Будде самому не подтвердить, что он просветлённый? Так - "да, я просветлённый, подтверждаю", и всё*


.Правильно. А остальные должны *поверить*, если захотят. В то, что он сказал или в то, что земля засвидетельствовала именно это. Об чем и речь.

Ну и так далее.

----------

Echo (28.11.2009), Сергей А (24.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> ...Хорошей иллюстрацией этого является современная наука с ее материалистической парадигмой. Вся она со своими вольтметрами служит лишь надобностям общества (цивилизации) потребления, обеспечивая телесный комфорт. Но при этом претендует на «объективность» и знание истины.


Воцерковленность того или иного человека легко обнаруживается по присущей ему (воцерковленному) манере лгать. Ложь себе ничуть не меньше портит человека, чем ложь другим, поэтому искренность лжи не только не умоляет ее, а усугубляет. Главная ложь любой Церкви и ее воцерковленных приверженцев направлена на сохранение церковного института или оправдание своей причастности к Церкви. И самой распространенной формой этой лжи является ложь о том, что материализм не дает основ для возникновения и совершенствования нравственности, которые даются религией.

Это не непонимание материализма, а просто откровенная ложь!!!
Наука всегда была направлена не только на удовлетворение материальных потребностей человечества и не столько на это, а прежде всего на удовлетворение духовных потребностей и совершенствование нравственных основ социальных взаимоотношений.

По поводу же видения различного ума под влиянием кармы, хотелось бы услышать внятный вопрос, а карма - это результат видения или она вне видящего ума, т.е. такая же кому река, а кому гной?

----------

Ната (24.10.2009), Чженсинь (29.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Уважаемый До.
> 1. А Вы уверены, что целью буддийской практики является именно обретение знания? Мне кажется, целью практики является достижение Освобождения. А это как раз и есть обьект Веры.
> 2. Веру на обретают, согласен. Нужен другой глагол, подобрать не могу
> 3. Знание не устраняет сомнение полностью. Абсолютного Знания не бывает.
> 
> Вольтметр - не совсем удачный пример. Конечное знание отсутствует в изучении макро- и микромира, в изучении сознания например.


Как гооврят в Махаяне, есть два "крыла": Упайя и Праджня. Так вот, именно Праджня отличает Дхарму Будд от иных дхарм, и только с помощью нее можно достичь того, что *буддисты называют "освобождение"* (АСС, Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи).

Как достигается это *знание*? Постижением того, что следует постичь (см. диаграмку выше; то, что качается панны) и избавлением от ложных представлений о реальности (чем и занимаются монахи Гоман, Сера, Дрепунг дацанов в Индии).

+ http://oldtradition.org/news/trangu-...sutry-i-tantry



> [Все ошибки и неточности перевода сделаны ManiKarnika.]
> 
> “King of Samadhi”, p. 20
> 
> Вопрос: – Я слышал, что некотрые практики Ваджраяны говорят, что нет насущной необходимости изучать Сутры, т. к. они не важны и ”менее приоритетны”?
> 
> Ответ: – Это правда, что Ваджраяна превосходит систему Сутр по глубине и особым качествам. С другой стороны, чрезвычайно важно изучать систему Сутр. В монастырских шедра центрального Тибета традиции Гелук (Сера, Гаден, Дрепунг), а также по всей стране (включая колледж Шри Синха Дзогчен гомпы) основными учебными дисциплинами были далеко не разделы Ваджраяны. Наоборот, система Сутр была главной частью учебного процесса. Ученики отдавали свое время не изучению разделов тантры, а Праджняпарамите, Винае, Абхидхарме и т. д. И была вполне конкретная причина для этого: когда изучаешь системы Сутр, каждый момент излагается в логическом и обоснованном виде – какова цель, принципы, определения, логика.В учениях Ваджраяны наставления делают упор на том, как осуществлять практику, но не всегда содержат подробные объяснения зачем. Но не смотря на это, если мы обладаем определенным доверием к этим Учениям, уверенностью, можем ли мы обрести достижения посредством практики Ваджраяны без углубленного изучения [системы Сутр]? Конечно можем.
> 
> Однако, если Вы обладаете скептическим складом ума или чувствуете сомнения; Вам нужно многое прояснить для себя, то Учения Ваджраяны сами по себе не обеспечивают поддержки в процессе устранения сомнений и обретения четкого чувства уверенности [и определенности]. Чтобы обрести все это, мы должны вернутся к системе Сутр, где совершенный Будда объяснил должным образом, как все явления ”пустотны”; как достичь реализации, что все явления ” пустотны ”; как осуществлять накопление заслуг; почему определенные состояния ума служат причиной накопления заслуг и т. д. Трактаты великих пандит превосходно устанавливают причины, почему следует практиковать.
> ...


Ну и где здесь место "вере в неверифицируемое"?

----------

Сергей А (24.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не непонимание материализма, а просто откровенная ложь!!!
> Наука всегда была направлена не только на удовлетворение...


Наука ни на что не "направлена". Это просто результат определенного способа мышления, взгляда на мир, коллективных и личных общепринятых тенденций (это моральный аспект) и главенствующей в цивилизации философской парадигмы.




> По поводу же видения различного ума под влиянием кармы, хотелось бы услышать внятный вопрос, а карма - это результат видения или она вне видящего ума, т.е. такая же кому река, а кому гной?


Бессмысленный вопрос.
Карма - это прежде всего представление о закономерносятх, она не существует "сама-по-сбе", как объект, который можно было бы воспринять и сравнить с чем-то другим (с не-кармой?).
В этом смысле (в смысле Вашего вопроса) кармы вообще не существует, так же как Освобождения, Старости-и-смерти и всего остального. Так по крайней мере это трактуется в Сутрах второго поворота.

----------

Сергей А (24.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как достигается это *знание*? Постижением того, что следует постичь


Так мы же именно это и обсуждаем: как достигается это постижение.
А Вы остаетесь в рамках тавтологии: знание достигается постижением. А постижение, видимо, достигается благодаря обретению знания. Круг замкнулся, змея укусила себя за хвост. Получился бублик с дыркой посредине; эта дырка и есть шунья, постижение, опирающееся на самое себя, прямое неверифицируемое (объективно не доказуемое) знание.
О нем можно сказать только одно: я *верю* (уверен), что мое знание - истинное.

Это и есть то, что в Вашей цитате обозначено как



> ...устранение сомнений и обретение четкого чувства уверенности [и определенности].

----------

Сергей А (24.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так мы же именно это и обсуждаем: как достигается это постижение.
> А Вы остаетесь в рамках тавтологии: знание достигается постижением. А постижение, видимо, достигается благодаря обретению знания. Круг замкнулся, змея укусила себя за хвост. Получился бублик с дыркой посредине; эта дырка и есть шунья, постижение, опирающееся на самое себя, прямое неверифицируемое (объективно не доказуемое) знание.
> О нем можно сказать только одно: я *верю* (уверен), что мое знание - истинное.
> 
> Это и есть то, что в Вашей цитате обозначено как


Знание достигается *верификацией* полученной информации (причем повторяемость промежуточных результатов верификации имеет место быть). В рамках Дхармы Будд - это Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. 

Логика же служит инструментом для устранения заблуждений ума, обусловленного двойственностью восприятия, при установлении самма-дитхи (элемент БВП, отличающий Дхарму Будд от других дхарм).

В чем тавтологичность?

Вопрос то простой: *что такое самма-дитхи*? Неужели это - "вера в неверифицируемое"? Мне кажется, что разобравшись с определением и пониманием того, что это такое, дискуссия пойдет в более продуктивном ключе.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Логика же служит инструментом для устранения заблуждений ума,
> В чем тавтологичность?


Чем обосновывается логичность логики?




> Вопрос то простой: что такое самма-дитхи? Неужели это - "вера в неверифицируемое"?


А как Вы решаете, что это диттхи - самма, а это - нет?

----------


## Сергей А

> Знание достигается *верификацией* полученной информации (причем повторяемость промежуточных результатов верификации имеет место быть). В рамках Дхармы Будд - это Благородный Восьмеричный Путь.


ВБП не верифицируем до конца - мы не знаем точно, что он приведет к Освобождению, мы в это верим.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Чем обосновывается логичность логики?
> Как Вы решаете, что это диттхи - сама, а это - нет?


Я где то рассматривал логичность логики, водинистость воды, воздушность воздуха? Но если вопрос так стоит: логичность логики подтверждается верификацией *проверяемых предсказаний*, сделанных с ее помощь. Обычная научная методология, приводящая хотя бы к тому, что самолеты летают, хотя крыльями не машут... Или вы полагаете, что возможно создать самолет без логического мышления? 

Хочу заметить, что самолет изобрели не Архаты, а обычные люди, обусловленные двойственностью с помощью такого инструмента, как логика.

Бесконечные инсинуации имели бы смысл, если бы перед людьми не стояли вполне конкретные задачи, которые необходимо решать без становления Архатом или Буддой...

Про самма... Может попытаемся разобраться, что говорил Будда или Архаты по данному поводу? Так сказать, "верифицировать"...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я где то рассматривал логичность логики, водинистость воды, воздушность воздуха?


То есть Вы считаете, что логичность логики не нуждается в обосновании.
Видимо, это означает, что Вы уверены в ее логичности, но обосновать не можете - это и есть "очевидность". Но вместе с тем, уверенность без обоснования и есть вера.




> Про самма... Может попытаемся разобраться, что говорил Будда или Архаты по данному поводу? Так сказать, "верифицировать"...


Опять же, здесь есть два пути:
1. Доверие к словам авторитета, то есть простая вера.
2. Проверка логикой. Но поскольку логику мы обосновать не можем, то и здесь получается опора на веру - в логичность самой логики.

----------


## PampKin Head

> То есть Вы считаете, что логичность логики не нуждается в обосновании.
> Видимо, это означает, что Вы уверены в их логичности, но обосновать не можете - это и есть "очевидность". Но вместе с тем, уверенность без обоснования и есть вера.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=617

Аргументы в пользу "логичности логики" вокруг вас: электричество; дома, которые не разваливаются; автомобили, которые ездят; компьютеные сети, которые работают... Вопрос: возможно ли было все это, если бы логика была нелогична? Ответ: нет.

Можно ли представить себе алогичного авиаконструктора; алогичного архитектора? Нет, потому что их самолеты не летают, а дома разваливаются...

Если же логика логична в материальном мире, то почему же она должна быть алогичной в нама-мире? Там тоже действует причинно-следственные закономерности.





> Опять же, здесь есть два пути:
> 1. Доверие к словам авторитета, то есть простая вера.
> 2. Проверка логикой. Но поскольку логику мы обосновать не можем, то и здесь получается опора на веру - в логичность самой логики.


1. Давайте для начала хотя  бы узнаем, что авторитеты говорили по данному поводу... Хоть с доверием, хоть без.

+ я бы "доверие" определил не как "веру", а как "рабочая гипотеза, принимающая данные тезисы за истинные для дальнейшей проверки". И вера тут ни причем.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Аргументы в пользу "логичности логики" вокруг вас: электричество; дома, которые не разваливаются; автомобили, которые ездят; компьютеные сети, которые работают...


Понятно: истинность 4БИ подтверждается тем, что автомобили ездят а дома не разваливаются.
Это что-то новенькое...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Понятно: истинность 4БИ подтверждается тем, что автомобили ездят а дома не разваливаются.
> Это что-то новенькое...


Не надо подменять доводы: это был ответ на вопрос о логичности логики, которой пользуются люди, обученные мыслить правильным образом.

Вопрос: мои доводы в пользу тезиса о логичности логики для вас убедительны или нет?

Если для вас это "новенькое", то я рад именно за вас: вам предстоит немеренно открытий на уровне обычной школьной программы CCCР.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не надо подменять доводы: это был ответ на вопрос о логичности логики, которой пользуются люди, обученные мыслить правильным образом.
> 
> Вопрос: мои доводы в пользу тезиса о логичности логики для вас убедительны или нет?


Вы просто невнимательно читаете тред, а повторяться не хочется.
Я уже писал, что наблюдение кармически обусловленных феноменов не может быть обоснованием окончательной истины:
*Пробуждение Будды не имеет признаков*, а значит не верифицируется - ни логикой, ни чем либо еще.
Это рас.
А два - наблюдение закономерностей есть лишь наблюдение закономерностей. Наблюдения не могут обосновывать истинности логики; напротив, логика есть средство для описания закономерностей.
Так, столкнувшись с новыми наблюдениями (например, в области квантовой механики) люди бывают вынуждены разработать логику, которой прежде не существало (или матеметический аппарат для их описания, что по сути одно и то же).

Подтверждение же истинности человек находит в себе самом, и более нигде.

----------

Сергей А (24.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Абсолютно согласен с Сергеем Хосом!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы просто невнимательно читаете тред, а повторяться не хочется.
> Я уже писал, что наблюдение кармически обусловленных феноменов не может быть обоснованием окончательной истины:
> *Пробуждение Будды не имеет признаков*, а значит не верифицируется - ни логикой, ни чем либо еще.
> Это рас.


Т.е. вы хотите сказать, что у Будды не было как минимум внешних признаков Тела, отличающих его от обычных людей, и очевидных для его непосредственных учеников? Дайте, 2!

Хочу заметить, что эти первичные и вторичные признаки верифицировались прямым восприятие обычных существ, обусловленных двойственным восприятием.




> А два - наблюдение закономерностей есть лишь наблюдение закономерностей. Наблюдения не могут обосновывать истинности логики; напротив, логика есть средство для описания закономерностей.


Прикольно, если не брать в расчет (еще раз, вы наверное меня невнимательно читаете) *верифицируемые на практике проверяемые предсказания, сделанные с помощью логики*...




> Так, столкнувшись с новыми наблюдениями (например, в области квантовой механики) люди бывают вынуждены разработать логику, которой прежде не существало (или матеметический аппарат для их описания, что по сути одно и то же).


Извините, но теория относительности Энштейна не опровергает механики Ньютона. И какая новая логика была выработана с появлением теории относительности?

И не стоит путать вновь создаваемый математический аппарат и логику, которая используется для его обоснования...



> Подтверждение же истинности человек находит в себе самом, и более нигде.


Это да... Любой бред приемлем, пока не надо прыгать из самолета на высоте 3 километров со странным мешком за спиной...


P.S. *Еще раз:* *мои доводы в пользу тезиса о логичности логики для вас убедительны или нет?*

----------

Иван Ран (24.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. *вы хотите сказать, что у Будды не было как минимум внешних признаков*, отличающего его от обычных людей, и очевидных для его непосредственных учеников? Дайте, 2!


Странно объяснять азы "основному участнику", тем более, что у Вас в профиле заявлена Махаянская традиция.
Перечитайте Ваджраччхедику: там это сказано прямыми словами.

Субхути, как ты думаешь, можно ли по тридцати двум телесным признакам распознать Так Приходящего?
— Нет, о Превосходнейший в мире, нельзя по тридцати двум телесным признакам распознать Так Приходящего.

А потом продолжим.

----------

Сергей А (24.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Странно объяснять азы "основному участнику", тем более, что у Вас в профиле заявлена Махаянская традиция.
> Перечитайте Ваджраччхедику: там это сказано прямыми словами.
> 
> Субхути, как ты думаешь, можно ли по тридцати двум телесным признакам распознать Так Приходящего?
> — Нет, о Превосходнейший в мире, нельзя по тридцати двум телесным признакам распознать Так Приходящего.
> 
> А потом продолжим.


Вы еще процитируйте, что "глаза нет и уха нет"...  И мы продолжим дискуссию в мире, о котором *прямо сказано*, что ушей и глаз нет! (А глазки и ушки то вот оне!!!)
...
Тхеравадинам вы какой аргумент приведете в ответ на утверждение о отличительных признаках тела Будды Шакьямуни? У них это не канает (терма ума, полученные от нечеловеческих существ), в некотором смысле...

----------


## Нико

> Странно объяснять азы "основному участнику", тем более, что у Вас в профиле заявлена Махаянская традиция.
> Перечитайте Ваджраччхедику: там это сказано прямыми словами.
> 
> Субхути, как ты думаешь, можно ли по тридцати двум телесным признакам распознать Так Приходящего?
> — Нет, о Превосходнейший в мире, нельзя по тридцати двум телесным признакам распознать Так Приходящего.
> 
> А потом продолжим.


Его Святейшество как раз на днях комментировал Ваджраччхедику, и по этому поводу сказал, что речь идёт, как и везде в этой сутре, о пустоте -- в д.сл. признаков Татхагаты от самобытия, -- а не о том, что их вообще нельзя верифицировать. А на какой перевод, Серёж, ты ссылаешься?

----------


## Нико

А то я во время перевода пользовалась Андросовским и, честно, говоря, запарилась его исправлять на "нормальный" язык.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А то я во время перевода пользовалась Андросовским и, честно, говоря, запарилась его исправлять на "нормальный" язык.


Андросова тоже нет, поэтому ссылки на его работы не валидны! (Мама, которой нет - убей меня оп стену {которой нет}, какой ужасны мир!)

----------


## Нико

> Андросова тоже нет, поэтому ссылки на его работы не валидны! (Мама, которой нет - убей меня оп стену {которой нет}, какой ужасны мир!)


Не поняла юмора.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не поняла юмора.


Берем Сутру Сердца (подобный метод рекомендуется Сергеем) и читаем, как-оно-в-этом-мире: глаза нет, уха нет и далее по тексту...

Потом говорим: Андросова тоже нет, потому что... уха Андросова нет, глаза Андросова нет... следовательно Андросова просто нет... А если Андросова нет, то кто же перевел Ваджрачхедику? Страх пробирает по коленок, которых нет.

----------


## Нико

Ну вот, у Вас появилась минут 15 назад концепция "Андросов", а вместе с ней -- и представление о самосущем Андросове... Такого Андросова, о котором Вы сейчас думаете -- нет, но это не значит, что его вообще не было....как переводчика, в частности...
А страх -- это, говорят, признак того, что осознание пустоты всё-же некоторое появилось. Так что бояться -- полезно.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (25.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Наука ни на что не "направлена". Это просто результат определенного способа мышления, взгляда на мир, коллективных и личных общепринятых тенденций ...





> Вся она со своими вольтметрами служит лишь надобностям общества (цивилизации) потребления, обеспечивая телесный комфорт. Но при этом претендует на «объективность» и знание истины.


Это не непонимание материализма, а просто откровенная ложь!!!
Наука всегда служила не только  удовлетворению потребительских наклонностей общества (цивилизации) и тем более не служит лищь обеспечению телесного комфорта и не столько  этому, а прежде всего  удовлетворению духовных потребностей и совершенствованию нравственных основ социальных взаимоотношений.



> По поводу же видения различного ума под влиянием кармы, хотелось бы услышать внятный вопрос, а карма - это результат видения или она вне видящего ума, т.е. такая же кому река, а кому гной?





> Бессмысленный вопрос.
> Карма - это прежде всего представление о закономерносятх, она не существует "сама-по-сбе", как объект, который можно было бы воспринять и сравнить с чем-то другим (с не-кармой?).


Ровно настолько же буссмысленный вопрос, насколько бессмысленно суждение (оно же притча) и выводы из него (а точнее ее - притчи) 


> о том, что  «объект» (мы, буддисты, называем это «основа для обозначения»), который человек воспринимает как реку, для прета видится потоком гноя.
> 1. Каждое живое существо «создает» мир своей творческой волей согласно предрасположностям собственной кармы.
> 2. Если имеется некто, кто нам об этом сообщает, значит для человеческого существа есть принципиальная возможность увидеть мир и так и эдак.


Только я Вас не спрашивал о том, существует ли карма, а спрашивал о том, как видится карма, так же как река или как-то иначе. Если так же, то коли уж Вы обясняете специфику видение реки "согласно предрасположенностям кармы", то согласно предрасположенностям чему различно видение кармы? И почему бы видение кармы не "создавалось" согласно предрасположенностям видения реки или гноя?

----------


## Сергей А

Это что-то новенькое - наука, оказывается, служит удовлетворению духовных потребностей! :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Такого Андросова, о котором Вы сейчас думаете -- нет, но это не значит, что его вообще не было....как переводчика, в частности...


Успокоили. А то тут все думали как раз наоборот, вроде как Андросов есть именно такой, как его сейчас думают, а вот вообще и в частности...  сам по себе не существует...  :Smilie:  Правда, как я понимаю, в махаяне то, что "это не значит, что его не было" вовсе не означает, что "это значит, что он был"... 

Переводите дальше...

----------


## Pavel

> Это что-то новенькое - наука, оказывается, служит удовлетворению духовных потребностей!


Сергей, Вам пока много чего новенького перепадет - устанете удивляться. Вы не эмоциональность включайте, а мышление.
Кстати о направленности служения... В науке биологии знают, что даже обезьяны шерсть друг другу чистят и даже трахаются не из телесного комфорта, а из потребности выстраивать социальные взаимоотношения. А у Сергея Хоса, судя по всему, мать, когда кормит грудью ребенка, служит телесному комфорту...  :Smilie:  Детский сад!.. Одно радует, как и все вокруг, "пустой детский сад"...  :Smilie: 

И еще, коли уж Вы решили вернуться к обсуждению прозвучавшей лжи (я настаиваю, что именно лжи, а не ошибки - не ребенок лет так 8-10 писал), то хотелось бы особо отметить тоже уже набившую оскомину ложь околоцерковной тусовки: 


> Но при этом претендует [наука] на «объективность» и знание истины.


Наука не претендует на безотносительную объективность, и уж точно ни сном ни духом о "знании истины". Куда науке до абсолютных истин типа "нирваны" и "природы будды" с ее представлением о том, что любое знание временно и относительно в отличии от религиозного. Видать страшно воцерковленному, что наука не только управленческие функции у церкви отберет, воспитательные и фукцию обучения на уровне государственной программы, но и на "знание истины", которая всю жизнь пренадлежала различным религиозным сектам, покусится... Не бойтесь. Если наука и докажет несуществование Бога как Истину, то до Пустоты ей точно дела нет и уж точно до знания "несуществующей" истины - последователю идей "несуществования ничего" "ничего" и не угрожает.  :Smilie:

----------

Иван Ран (24.10.2009), Чженсинь (29.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> И еще, дорогой До, скажу Вам как буддист буддисту:
> есть известная махаянская «притча» о том, что «объект» (мы, буддисты, называем это «основа для обозначения»), который человек воспринимает как реку, для прета видится потоком гноя.
> Из такого представления следуют сразу два важных вывода:...


Сергей, чтобы Вам впредь не задавали бессмысленных вопросов, попробуйте быть последовательным в выборе символов и слов для обозначения своих понятий (представлений). Вам как переводчику это должно быть полезно.
Если Вы беретесь свое представление об объектах как о чем-то несуществующем показывать кавычками, то оставайтесь в той же системе символов и знаков, тогда Ваше суждение будет должным образом пониматься, а именно: "есть" "известная махаянская притча" "о том", что "объект" ("мы", "буддисты", "называем" "это" "основа для обозначения"), который "человек" "воспринимает" как "реку", для "прета" "видится" "потоком гноя". А уж потом можно и Ваши выводы понять, если таковые возникнут из такого "высказывания буддиста буддисту".
Если же вот это Ваше суждение привести к соответствующему виду: 1. Каждое "живое существо" «создает» "мир" "своей" "творческой волей" согласно "предрасположностям" "собственной" "кармы", то неужели Вы думаете возникли бы к Вам вопросы относительно видения кармы или какие еще вопросы? Все было бы сразу ясно и понятно. 

Я бы вообще рекомендовал современным переводчикам "Слова Будды" или постигшим "Пустоту", по примеру тхеравадинов, которые, например, различают виды Ниббаны, так и называют их по-разному (Ниббана и Париниббана), тоже в силу различения объектов и представлений употреблять уже обрусевшее ИМХО к словам, когда речь идет именно о представлениях. Тогда читающие и слушающие будут четко различать, о чем идет речь: о реке или имхо-реке, о человеке или имхо-человеке, о гное или имхо-гное, о карме или имхо-карме, о буддизме или имхо-буддизме, о махаяне или имхо-махаяне, о природе будды или имхо-природе-будды. Удобно же, когда различному понятию присваивается различная слово-форма для его обозначения...  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Наука всегда служила ... прежде всего  удовлетворению духовных потребностей и совершенствованию нравственных основ социальных взаимоотношений.


Непонятно, почему Вы это пресловутое "смягчение нравов" (совершенствование нравственных основ) относите к области служения науки.




> я Вас не спрашивал о том, существует ли карма, а спрашивал о том, как видится карма, так же как река или как-то иначе.


Я Вам на это и ответил, сказав, что вопрос бессмысленный (Типа "Сколько метров в килограмме?"). Карма "видится" совершенно иным образом, чем река: река воспринимается телесными органами чувств, а карма - абстрактное представление.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Это что-то новенькое - наука, оказывается, служит удовлетворению духовных потребностей!


Наука служит удовлетворению любых потребностей, всё зависит от вас  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей А (25.10.2009)

----------


## Нико

> Успокоили. А то тут все думали как раз наоборот, вроде как Андросов есть именно такой, как его сейчас думают, а вот вообще и в частности...  сам по себе не существует...  Правда, как я понимаю, в махаяне то, что "это не значит, что его не было" вовсе не означает, что "это значит, что он был"... 
> 
> Переводите дальше...


А вы противник Махаяны? Извините, я не знаю, что такое "путь носорога"....

Кстати, Будда никогда не употреблял слово "имхо", поэтому и переводчикам его употреблять как-то неуместно...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Его Святейшество как раз на днях комментировал Ваджраччхедику, и по этому поводу сказал, что речь идёт, как и везде в этой сутре, о пустоте -- в д.сл. признаков Татхагаты от самобытия, -- а не о том, что их вообще нельзя верифицировать.


Это, конечно, верно, но дело не только в этом. Далее говорится: "В противном случае (т.е. если Татхагату *можно* было бы определить по 32 признакам) и чакравартин был бы татхагатой".
Но Татхагата - тот, кто реализовал таковость (вступил = гате в таковость = татха), а _татха_ на то и таковость, что признаков не имеет. Вообще никаких. Так же, как и пустота.
Как же мы постигаем татхагату? очень просто - тем, что сродственно этому в нас самих - своей собственной таковостью; опираясь на пустотную природу собственного ума, свою татхагатагарбху.
Она для нас самих очевидна но неверифицируема. Почему? да потому что невыразима, не имеет собственных признаков, по которым мы могли бы ее описать.
На относительном уровне мы ее описать можем, говоря, что это светимость-пустотность-осознавание, но эти характеристики - как "палец, указывающий на луну", не есть она сама.

*Имнно поэтому, кстати, в дзогчене окончательным прибежищем является ум самого практикующего*: собственный ум в его абсолютном аспекте и есть мерило всего - именно он устанавливает истину.




> А на какой перевод, Серёж, ты ссылаешься?


А на какой не ссылайся - будет то же самое. Можно взять исходную матрику из Хридайи:
chos thams cad ... mtshan nyid med pa
все дхармы ... не имеют сушностных=собственных (nyid) признаков (mtshan pa)
В абсолютном смысле, конечно. А в относительном-то - сколько угодно.
Но в том то и фишка, что мы постигаем относительную истину опираясь на абсолютную. В собственном смысле истинна для нас только татхата как основа постигающей способности - собственного ума.

----------


## Pavel

> Непонятно, почему Вы это пресловутое "смягчение нравов" (совершенствование нравственных основ) относите к области служения науки.


Сергей, прежде всего это для Вас совершенствование нравственных основ - это смягчение нравов. В Тхераваде нравственность является основой постижения, а постижение является основой нравственности. Как для воцерковленного христианина, так и для воцерковленного буддиста эта нравственность естесственно становится "пресловутой" - 


> приобретшей отрицательную или сомнительную известность, славу, нашумевшей, являющейся предметом общих толков. (словарь Ушакова)


Сама же наука, как о постижении и говорил Будда Готама, родилась как результат взора человека (человечества) в область постижимого и за ее пределы, служила этому и служит этому прежде всего. А уж как материальный результат  данного служения (побочный результат) - способности: и людей накормить, и в космос слетать, и познаваемость мира обсудить, и построить систему процедур, обеспечивающих передачу знаний через века.

Бесконечная объективно пустая болтовня о познаваемости мира лишь через феномены и о неизменных истинных ценностях типа Природы Будды или Пустоты являются результатом не взора за пределы чувственно воспринимаемого мира, а следствием устремленности обеспечить устранение того комплекса неполноценности, который не позволяет обнаружить других причин для самоутверждения на фоне "пресловутых мудрецов". Здесь же и корни того высокомерия по отношению к науке и нравственности ибо они становятся выше тех истинно высоких ценностей, которые якобы открыты несостоявшемуся мудрецу.

Вот в отрыве от нравственного начала и плодится одна глупость за другой: от "служения науки лишь телесному комфорту и обществу потребления" до аналога "кормящей матери как служительницы телесным наслаждениям". А в случае указания на откровенную глупость и несоответствие видимому и слышимому всегда есть неразменный джокер в колоде - "а нет ничего, все пусто от объективности и верифицируемость относительна субъекту". Нет, батенька, это глупость верифицируема относительно субъекту, а вот относительная человеческому постижению мудрость передается как знание или относительная истина в веках. Продуктами же этой передачи пользуются и люди умные и амбициозные глупцы, возомнившие себя даже не философами, а волевыми создателями Истины, на которую то и дело кто-нибудь покушается - то наука, то другие конфессии...

Проиллюстрирую духовность науки на простом примере. Дарвин в свои 17, кажется, лет или около того отправился в свое семилетнее путешествие по морям на паруснике (это по тем временам типа затяжного прыжка с самостоятельно изобретенным парашютом с небоскреба) с целью набраться достаточно духовных сил, чтобы посвятить себя по возвращении служению Церкви в качестве священнослужителя. В результате его научного подхода, основанного на его же нравственном служении истине цель похода и всей его дальнейшей жизни в корне изменилась. Сегодня его 50-ти летний труд является основой как научных так и материалистических взглядов на природу живого существа в том числе и человека. Религиозных же феноменологов было в веках не счесть и имен не узнать, ибо никому как себе они не служили и соответственно никому и не интересны. Горстка имен дошла до нас в результате Церковных потуг на сохранение видимости процедуры приемтсвенности некого знания, смысла в которой ноль в условиях пустотности бытия.

И можно было бы оставить без внимания всю эту плодящуюся братью гоняющихся за постижением абсолютной пустоты, как можно оставить без внимания полчища не угрожающих человеческому здоровью и благосостоянию тараканов, если бы ребята эти не распространяли бы ложь как следствие своих гегемонистических наклонностей и большевистской реализованности. Поэтому вынужден "посыпать дустом", с должным состраданием, если что...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> А вы противник Махаяны? Извините, я не знаю, что такое "путь носорога"....


Я тот, кого нет, поэтому и что такое "Путь Носорога" не должно иметь для Вашего "творческого волевого создания знания" никакого значения. Достаточно просто усилием воли знать, что я противник махаяны, а точнее "говорунов от буддизма", распространяющих чушь о "ничего нет" и ложь о "служении лишь".

Но если все-таки любопытство превыше знания, то из сострадания удовлетворю его: "Путь Носорога" - это "Невоцерковленность".

----------


## Сергей А

> Наука служит удовлетворению любых потребностей, всё зависит от вас


Тогда нужно определиться - что есть духовная потребность.
Мне не приемлем феномен Духа, поэтому лучше подобрать другой термин.

----------


## Pavel

> Тогда нужно определиться - что есть духовная потребность.
> Мне не приемлем феномен Духа, поэтому лучше подобрать другой термин.


Ну, если Вам неприемлем, то обязательно подберем.  :Smilie: 

Я так понимаю, что словарями Вас пользоваться не научили, поэтому помогу:
Словарь Общая психология:



> *Духовность* — 1) высший уровень развития и саморегуляции зрелой личности, на котором основными мотивационно-смысловыми регуляторами ее жизнедеятельности становятся высшие человеческие ценности. ... 
> На уровне Д. на смену иерархии узколичных потребностей, жизненных отношений и личностных ценностей, определяющих жизнь большинства людей, приходит ориентация на широкий спектр общечеловеческих и трансцендентных духовных ценностей. Человек перестает быть изолированным индивидом, решающим эгоцентрические задачи эффективной адаптации к среде, и подключается к созидательной энергии надындивидуальных общностей или высших сил, выходя за свои собственные пределы и открываясь взаимодействию с миром на новом уровне. Таким образом Д. выступает предпосылкой личностной свободы и автономии. 2) вне теологической трактовки Д. в обыденном сознании понимается как высокоразвитая форма психического, как высоконравственное начало в психической жизни, как стремление к идеалу, способность к самоанализу поступков и переживаний и т. п. В этом случае обычно противопоставляют Д. (высокую культуру чувств, мыслей и поступков) и бездуховность (их низкую культуру, приземленность, корыстную направленность и т. п.).


Википедия:



> В социологии, культурологии, а ещё чаще в публицистике «духовностью» часто называют объединяющие начала общества, выражаемые в виде моральных ценностей и традиций
> 
> *Духовность* — традиция бережного отношения к самому себе, окружающим людям, окружающему миру, природе, передающаяся из поколения в поколение. Духовность воспитывается в семье. Чем крепче семья, чем крепче в ней связь между поколениями, тем выше шансы воспитания в ней духовно развитого человека. Духовность — свойство души, состоящее в преобладании духовных, нравственных и интеллектуальных интересов над материальными.
> 
> ... в современной социологии и социальной философии «светский» вариант духовности именуется социальным капиталом. Даже реклама несёт определённый заряд духовности, поскольку пропагандирует определённый стиль жизни.

----------


## Нико

> Успокоили. А то тут все думали как раз наоборот, вроде как Андросов есть именно такой, как его сейчас думают, а вот вообще и в частности...  сам по себе не существует...  Правда, как я понимаю, в махаяне то, что "это не значит, что его не было" вовсе не означает, что "это значит, что он был"... 
> 
> Переводите дальше...


Эти слова, вообще-то, не Вам были адресованы.




> Я тот, кого нет, поэтому и что такое "Путь Носорога" не должно иметь для Вашего "творческого волевого создания знания" никакого значения. Достаточно просто усилием воли знать, что я противник махаяны, а точнее "говорунов от буддизма", распространяющих чушь о "ничего нет" и ложь о "служении лишь".
> 
> Т.е. Вы приравниваете Махаяну к "говорунам от буддизма"? 
> 
> 
> 
> Но если все-таки любопытство превыше знания, то из сострадания удовлетворю его: "Путь Носорога" - это "Невоцерковленность".



Спасибо!, Ваше сострадание поражает, право....

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это, конечно, верно, но дело не только в этом. Далее говорится: "В противном случае (т.е. если Татхагату *можно* было бы определить по 32 признакам) и чакравартин был бы татхагатой".
> Но Татхагата - тот, кто реализовал таковость (вступил = гате в таковость = татха), а _татха_ на то и таковость, что признаков не имеет. Вообще никаких. Так же, как и пустота.
> Как же мы постигаем татхагату? очень просто - тем, что сродственно этому в нас самих - своей собственной таковостью; опираясь на пустотную природу собственного ума, свою татхагатагарбху.
> Она для нас самих очевидна но неверифицируема. Почему? да потому что невыразима, не имеет собственных признаков, по которым мы могли бы ее описать.
> На относительном уровне мы ее описать можем, говоря, что это светимость-пустотность-осознавание, но эти характеристики - как "палец, указывающий на луну", не есть она сама.
> .


Хочу заметить, что *"шуньята и есть форма" (с) Сутра Сердца*. Может мы и Чакравартина идентифицировать не сможем? Его признаки не менее пустотны, чем у Татхагаты.



http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...thi/index.html



> [Kaccayana:] "*Lord, 'Right view, right view,' it is said. To what extent is there right view?"*
> 
> [The Buddha:] "*By & large, Kaccayana, this world is supported by (takes as its object) a polarity, that of existence & non-existence. But when one sees the origination of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'non-existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one. When one sees the cessation of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one.
> *
> "By & large, Kaccayana, this world is in bondage to attachments, clingings (sustenances), & biases. But one such as this does not get involved with or cling to these attachments, clingings, fixations of awareness, biases, or obsessions; nor is he resolved on 'my self.' He has no uncertainty or doubt that, when there is arising, only stress is arising; and that when there is passing away, only stress is passing away. In this, one's knowledge is independent of others. It is to this extent, Kaccayana, that there is right view."
> 
> — SN 12.15


Вполне верифицируемое видение.

----------


## Нико

Хос просто с точки зрения Нингма обрисовал эту тему. А мне кажется, что воззрение Прасангики о единстве пустоты -- отсутствия самобытия -- и взаимозависимости здесь тоже очень даже не помешает, дабы осмыслить это с разных сторон. Об этом и фраза из СС "Пустота -- есть форма".

----------


## До

> 1. А Вы уверены, что целью буддийской практики является именно обретение знания?


Да.




> Мне кажется, целью практики является достижение Освобождения.


Эти цели не противоречат.




> А это как раз и есть обьект Веры.


Архат _знает_, что освобождён. Это одно из знаний обретаемых практикой.




> 2. Веру на обретают, согласен. Нужен другой глагол, подобрать не могу


Не понял.




> 3. Знание не устраняет сомнение полностью. Абсолютного Знания не бывает.


Устраняет, на то оно и знание.




> Вольтметр - не совсем удачный пример. Конечное знание отсутствует в изучении макро- и микромира, в изучении сознания например.


Всем понравился пример про вольтметр я смотрю.

----------


## До

> Сообщение от До
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Сергей Хос
> 
> ...


Что-то не понял противопоставления истины, свойств и причин-и-условий. Эти вещи друг друга не отменяют. Предмет имеет свойства обусловленные "причинами и условиями", и это действительно так (истина).

Мне странно, что вы утверждаете "никак" не верифицируемость, если много всего успешно верифицируется. Например если у человека есть деньги, он легко это верифицирует и для себя и для других.




> Утверждение "все видят ее ОДИНАКОВО но по-разному "акцентируют" просто не имеет смысла.


Даже при одном и том-же зрительном вспориятии, когда всем дано одинаковое изображение, дальше они уже направляют внимание на _разные_ его аспекты. Это противопоставлялось мной тому, что одни видят реку зеленой, а другие красной, а третьи вообще не реку, а домик в деревне. Если бы небыло _одинаковой_ реки, то и притча бы не имела смысла, так как те существа смотрели бы на совершенное разное. Так что или я прав, или претензии к бессмысленности притчи нужно предьявлять к авторам притчи.




> Иначе придется признать, что свойства воды устанвливаются самой водой).


Свойства воды _определяются_ водой. Устанавливается всё познанием. А вода себя не познаёт. Так что я опять не понял, что вы хотели скзать.





> В качестве же абсолютной истины мы имеем шунью, которая никакая.


Это только у мадхьямиков-прасангиков, у всех остальных буддистов _абсолютная истина_ = дхармы. А дхармы они _ещё какие_.




> Это значит, что абсолютная истина, будучи умозрительно-очевидной, никак не верифицируется, поскольку не имеет объективных свойств, будучи чистым отрицанием (неаффирмативным негативом).


Если человек может убедиться, что абсолютная истина "_никакая_", то она верифицируема. Не важно умозрительно-очевидно или визуально-очевидно, главное вы (они) можете в этом убедиться. Раз можете убедиться, то это верификация, значит истина верифицируема.

Если у чего-то "нет свойств", значит оно имеет такое свойство - _нет свойств_. Если вы можете _убедиться_ в этом свойстве, значит можете верифицировать. Верификация и убедиться, это синонимы.



> *верификация* Проверка истинности теоретических положений, установление достоверности опытным путём.





> А относительная истина, будучи предметно-очевидным, *верифицируется* всего лишь на своем относительном уровне и в СИЛУ ОСОБЕННОСТЕЙ НАШЕЙ КАРМЫ, т.е. объективно, но не абсолютно. Сам объект ведь относителен.


Значит признаёте верифицируемость.




> То есть верификация не есть средство установления истины, но _служит лишь для ориентации_ в той области, в которой мы пребываем в силу своей кармы.


Верификация - средство уствновления истинно_сти_ (чего-либо).

Мне достаточно, что 4БИ верифицируемы. Если вы придумываете некую неверифицируемую ерунду, то мне до неё дела нет.




> Прежде, чем они начнут считать, им придется установить совершенно абстрактоное и *неочевидное понятие "число*".


"_Неочевидное понятие число_." Пять баллов.




> То есть Ваши "дваждыдва" - это такая логическая игра по установленным *правилам; что же удивляться, что они в ней исполняются*?


Я и не удивляюсь. Меня удивляет, что вы считаете, что правила никак не исполняются.




> Еще раз: я определяю веру как убежденность в истине того, что не подлежит объективной верификации.


С этим я согласился.




> *4БИ невозможно подтвердить или опровергнуть* в сфере чувствственного опыта, а именно там только и возможна объективность.


Почему невозможно? Архаты же их познают и т.п.

----------


## До

> Чем обосновывается логичность логики?


Знанием.




> То есть Вы считаете, что логичность логики не нуждается в обосновании. Видимо, это означает, что Вы уверены в ее логичности, *но обосновать не можете - это и есть "очевидность". Но вместе с тем, уверенность без обоснования и есть вера*.


Очевидность тут и есть основание. А вот если _нет_ очевидности, а _есть_ уверенность, то это вера.




> Пробуждение Будды не имеет признаков, а значит не верифицируется - ни логикой, ни чем либо еще.


Не понятно почему не верифицируется, откуда это?




> Наблюдения не могут обосновывать истинности логики; напротив, логика есть средство для описания закономерностей.


Логика не средство описания закономерностей. А средство не допускать ошибок мышления.




> Так, столкнувшись с новыми наблюдениями (например, в области квантовой механики) люди бывают вынуждены разработать логику, которой прежде не существало (или матеметический аппарат для их описания, что по сути одно и то же).


Не одно и то же.




> Подтверждение же истинности человек находит в себе самом, и более нигде.


И что в этом не так?




> Перечитайте Ваджраччхедику: там это сказано прямыми словами.
> 
> Субхути, как ты думаешь, можно ли по тридцати двум телесным признакам распознать Так Приходящего?
> — Нет, о Превосходнейший в мире, нельзя по тридцати двум телесным признакам распознать Так Приходящего.
> 
> А потом продолжим.


Во-первых, это мнение Субхути.



> _Субхути, как ты думаешь, можно ли по тридцати двум телесным признакам распознать Так Приходящего_?" – "*Нет*, о Превосходнейший в мире, *нельзя* по тридцати двум телесным признакам распознать Так Приходящего.
> ...
> _Субхути, как ты думаешь, можно ли различить Так Приходящего по наличию тридцати двух признаков_?" Субхути сказал: "*Это так, это так, можно* различить Так Приходящего по наличию тридцати двух признаков".


Во-вторых, речь идеть только о _телесных_ признаках, а не вообще.




> а татха на то и таковость, что признаков не имеет. Вообще никаких.


Имеет. Почему нет?




> Она для нас самих очевидна но неверифицируема.


Кое где вы пишете, что архаты верифицировали для себя, а тут, что не верифицируема для себя. Не очевидно ли, что тут противоречие?

----------


## Сергей А

> Ну, если Вам неприемлем, то обязательно подберем.


Что в приведенных Вами определениях относится к науке - я не вижу.
Вы помните, о чем речь вообще? У Вас наука служит удовлетворению духовных потребностей.
У меня не служит.

----------


## Сергей А

> Устраняет, на то оно и знание.


Так как на счет макро- и микромиров?
Или у вас нет сомнений, как устроено сознание?

И все таки. Целью буддийской практики не может быть знание.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И все таки. Целью буддийской практики не может быть знание.


По вписаному в традиции можно сказать, что вы не знаете ни одной традиции Буддизма. С чего тогда такие утверждения?

----------


## Сергей А

> По вписаному в традиции можно сказать, что вы не знаете ни одной традиции Буддизма. С чего тогда такие утверждения?


Это не утверждение - см. подпись.
И какое знание может дать практика?

----------


## До

> Так как на счет макро- и микромиров?


Что с ними?




> Или у вас нет сомнений, как устроено сознание?


Или?




> И все таки. Целью буддийской практики не может быть знание.


Почему?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это не утверждение - см. подпись.


Как не утверждение? в конце точка стоит, а не знак вопроса.



> И какое знание может дать практика?


Чтобы это узнать, нужно практиковать :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

Какое знание устраняет сомнения на счет устройства макро и микромиров?
Какое знание приходит с практикой буддизма?

Дайте ответ, пожалуйста.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Какое знание устраняет сомнения на счет устройства макро и микромиров?
> Какое знание приходит с практикой буддизма?
> 
> Дайте ответ, пожалуйста.


Знание рупы на уровне калап материального (этап панны). Подробнее - в книжке: http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf 


Про верифицируемые знания, обретаемые в ходе осуществления БВП, см. в той же книжке.



P.S. Обратить внимание на топик страницы 229, 233 и 234. )

----------


## Bob

> И все таки. Целью буддийской практики не может быть знание.


Целью буддийской практики является  избавление от всякого вида страдания, т.е. достижение Ниббаны. 
Обретение знания (ведущего к Освобождению) является плодом БВП.
Из *Дхаммачаккапаваттаны Сутты*:



> "The middle way discovered by a Perfect One avoids both these extremes; it gives vision, it gives knowledge, and it leads to peace, to direct acquaintance, to discovery, to Nibbana. And what is that middle way? It is simply the noble eightfold path, that is to say, right view, right intention; right speech, right action, right livelihood; right effort, right mindfulness, right concentration. That is the middle way discovered by a Perfect One, which gives vision, which gives knowledge, and which leads to peace, to direct acquaintance, to discovery, to Nibbana.


*SN 56.11*
(линк)

----------

Zom (25.10.2009), Сергей А (26.10.2009)

----------


## Zom

Более того, есть сутты, где Будда "делает" Путь - Десятеричным, добавляя два результирующих фактора, т.е. 2 фактора плода буддийской практики - это *Правильное Знание* и *Правильное Освобождение*. Там же обычно отмечается, что этими  двумя факторами наделён только Архат.

----------

Aion (26.10.2009), Bob (25.10.2009), Сергей А (26.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Вы меня не переубедили.

Я не имел в виду, что практика буддизма не несет знания. Но цель у практики - не получение знаний, а достижение Освобождения. А полученные в ходе знания определенным образом помогают в достижении этой цели. Но, опять же, не знания ведут к Освобождению, а практика.

----------


## До

> Я не имел в виду, что практика буддизма не несет знания. Но *цель* у практики - *не* получение знаний*, а* достижение Освобождения.


Эти цели *не* противоречат.




> А полученные в ходе знания определенным образом помогают в достижении этой цели. Но, опять же, *не* знания ведут к Освобождению*, а* практика.


Правильное знание _причина_ правильного освобождения.




> _In one of right knowledge, right release comes into being_. (MN 117)

----------

Bob (26.10.2009), Сергей А (26.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы меня не переубедили.
> 
> Я не имел в виду, что практика буддизма не несет знания. Но цель у практики - не получение знаний, а достижение Освобождения. А полученные в ходе знания определенным образом помогают в достижении этой цели. Но, опять же, не знания ведут к Освобождению, а практика.


Вы просто задейте себе вопрос: а чем реально отличается Дхарма Будд и что актуально приводит к Освобождению?

----------


## Сергей А

> Эти цели *не* противоречат.


Конечно не противоречат! Знание не есть цель практики, а ее "побочный эффект".




> Правильное знание _причина_ правильного освобождения.


Одна из причин (In one). Изучая буддизм по книжкам освобождения не получишь.

----------


## До

> Конечно не противоречат! Знание не есть цель практики, а ее "побочный эффект".


Не побочный эффект и т.п., а *цель*.




> Одна из причин (In one).


Непосредственная причина.




> Изучая буддизм по книжкам освобождения не получишь.


Причем тут книжки вдруг. Разве такому способу обретения знания учил Будда. 8БП дает правильное знание. Правильное знание, а не что-то еще, даёт правильное освобождение. Конец.

----------


## Сергей А

> Причем тут книжки вдруг. Разве такому способу обретения знания учил Будда.


И такому тоже, насколько я понимаю.




> 8БП дает правильное знание. Правильное знание, а не что-то еще, даёт правильное освобождение.


Вы сами себе противоречите. Вы же признали, что практика как минимум не противоречит цели достичь Освобождения.




> Конец.


Это Ваше право - выйти из дискурсии в любой момент. Я, вроде бы, максимально корректен - Вы просто не можете доказать Вашу позицию.

----------


## Сергей А

> Вы просто задейте себе вопрос: а чем реально отличается Дхарма Будд и что актуально приводит к Освобождению?


Отличается от чего?

Про Освобождение задавал вопрос. Мой ответ - практика буддизма. Ответ До - знания. Я не согласен.

----------


## До

> И такому тоже, насколько я понимаю.


И?




> Вы сами себе противоречите. Вы же признали, что практика как минимум не противоречит цели достичь Освобождения.


В чем тут противоречие?

Эти цели не противоречат: ПЗ даёт ПО. Эти цели подчинённые.
Чтоб выйти на улицу я надеваю ботинки, надевание ботинок выходу на улицу не противоречит. Когда я завязываю шнурки моя цель надеть ботинки, завязывание шнурков выходу на улицу не противоречит. Завязывание шнурков тут - практика пути, надевание ботинок - обретение знания, а выход на улицу - освобождение.




> Это Ваше право - выйти из дискурсии в любой момент. Я, вроде бы, максимально корректен - Вы просто не можете доказать Вашу позицию.


Причем тут выход из дискуссии?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вы противник Махаяны? Извините, я не знаю, что такое "путь носорога"...


Вероятно, вот это.

----------

Pema Sonam (27.10.2009), Сергей А (26.10.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Не будет знания, не будет освобождения. Так что толку ставить целью Освобождение, если без знания его не обрести?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не будет знания, не будет освобождения. Так что толку ставить целью Освобождение, если без знания его не обрести?


В этих совершенно справедливых словах не будет смысла, пока мы не определим, что мы называем знанием, а что - верой.

Например:
«Прогуливаясь вдоль реки Хао вместе с Хой-цзы, Чжуан-цзы заметил:
- Пескари привольно резвятся в воде, в этом их радость!
- Ты же не рыба, - возразил Хой-цзы, - откуда тебе знать, в чем ее радость?
- Ты же не я, - возразил Чжуан-цзы, - откуда тебе знать, что я знаю, а что не знаю?
- Я не ты, - продолжал спорить Хой-цзы, - и, конечно, не ведаю, что ты знаешь, а чего не знаешь. Но ты не рыба и не можешь знать, в чем ее радость.
- Дозволь вернуться к началу - сказал Чжуан-цзы. – «Откуда тебе знать, в чем ее радость?» – спросил ты. Я ответил, и ты узнал, что знал я. Я же узнал это, гуляя над рекой Хао».

ЗЫ
Если моим уважаемым собеседникам еще не наскучила беседа, смогу продолжить через пару дней - оч. занят.

----------

Нико (27.10.2009), Сергей А (26.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Интересная загогулина получается...

Уважаемые мною (и, надеюсь, многими участниками БФ) До и Хуанди не могут мне, "ребенку" в буддизме, обьяснить простую вещь - какие знания они получают во время медитации, как основной из буддийских практик? Как знаниями можно обьяснить процессы, происходящие в макро- и микромирах. А ведь истина, которую ты не можешь обьяснить трехлетнему ребенку - не истина (где то в дзене вычитал). Так в чем же дело?

Почему бы не признать, что Знание является обратной стороной Веры? Зачем подключать Логику - это ведь из другой оперы. Где заканчивается Знание - начинается Вера (грубо немного, но смысл, надеюсь, понятен). Более того, Знание и Логика являются инструментами "постижения" Веры, если так можно сказать.

Я уже писал, что "вера" - слово пришедшее из христианства и не совсем подходит для описания процессов буддийского мышления. Но в качестве абсолютного концептуального феномена пойдет. Я специально пишу подобные феномены с большой буквы - Вера, Знание, Логика, Мудрость, Сила и т.д. Они недостигаемы, но математика, например, спокойно оперирует беконечно большими и бесконечно малыми величинами. Как и пределами, стремящимися к абсолютным величинам. И булева алгебра тоже оперирует абсолютными понятиями. Так что вполне можно рассуждать в поле концептуальных понятий.

Вопрос топика - об обьектах Веры в буддизме. Я нашел лишь один - *буддисты верят, что практика буддизма приведет их к Освобождению*. 4БИ, БВП тоже можно назвать обьектами Веры, но в виду их "логичности" это не совсем так и приводит в итоге к "вольтметру". 4БИ - это основа буддийского мышления, БВП - "указания", как достичь Освобождения, находясь в сансаре. 

Тут есть один тонкий момент - буддийская традиция. Она, вобщем-то, нужна исключительно как вспомогательное средство к БВП и как набор рекомендаций по практике буддизма. У Будды ведь не было никакой традиции. На традиции наложились всевозможные культурные пласты, порой уводящие от самой основы Учения (4БИ и БВП) довольно далеко. Практика созрецания ума/сознания, как основная буддийская практика, укрепляет уверенность (читай - веру) в возможность достижения Освобождения.

И только теперь, когда ко мне окончательно пришла уверенность (читай Вера), что достичь Освобождения возможно, я написал в традиции "буддист". Не знаю даже, изменю ли я это на конкретную традицию... Возможно, если найду практики, подходящие мне идеально. Но это точно не дзогчен. :Smilie:  Я, конечно, циник, но не настолько. Да и визуализация образов мне не по душе.

Еще разок, на всякий случай, напомню-ка свою подпись - *все сказанное мной - исключительно мое скромное мнение.* :Big Grin: 


P.S. По воле случая (кармы скорее :Smilie: ) я до сих пор не знаком близко с дзен-буддизмом (я, кстати, устраиваюсь на работу в японскую компанию :Smilie: ). Есть надежда, что подход дзен к практике будет мне ближе всего.

----------


## Huandi

Сергей А, "знания" эти уже многократно перечислялись - это духкха, анитья, анатма. И еще шунья. И 4БИ.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Как знаниями можно обьяснить процессы, происходящие в макро- и микромирах.


О_О оно только непосредственым обретением знаний об этих процессах с помощью практики и объясняется.

----------


## До

> У Будды ведь не было никакой традиции.


Будда был буддистом.

----------


## Сергей А

> Сергей А, "знания" эти уже многократно перечислялись - это духкха, анитья, анатма. И еще шунья. И 4БИ.


Я не спорю.
Вы получаете их в процессе медитации?

----------


## Сергей А

> Будда был буддистом.


Это как? А Конфуций - конфуцианистом?

----------


## Сергей А

> О_О оно только непосредственым обретением знаний об этих процессах с помощью практики и объясняется.


Простите, что "оно"?

----------


## Huandi

> Я не спорю.
> Вы получаете их в процессе медитации?


Что именно вы называете "медитацией"? Знания получают при концентрации (самадхи) на объекте, знание о котором хотят получить. Если хотите выучить, например, биохимию, то концентрируетесь над соответствующим учебником.

----------


## До

> Это как?


Сам следовал своему учению.




> А Конфуций - конфуцианистом?


Про Конфуция не знаю.

----------


## Сергей А

> Сам следовал своему учению.


Интересно, а ДО Просветления он кем был?

----------


## Сергей А

> Что именно вы называете "медитацией"? Знания получают при концентрации (самадхи) на объекте, знание о котором хотят получить. Если хотите выучить, например, биохимию, то концентрируетесь над соответствующим учебником.


Я уже писал - медитация в чистом виде - это созрецание Сознания.
А когда нужно выучить биохимию - нужно взять учебник и выучить. Концентрируясь на учебнике и на процессе изучения. Это другого рода концентрация.

----------


## До

> Интересно, а ДО Просветления он кем был?


Бодхисаттвой. (Тоже следовал дхарме.)

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Я уже писал - медитация в чистом виде - это созрецание Сознания.


По мне так, если это правильно не расшифровывать, то выходит что-то шизофреническое.




> А когда нужно выучить биохимию - нужно взять учебник и выучить. Концентрируясь на учебнике и на процессе изучения. Это другого рода концентрация.


Если вместо биохимии взять Дхарму и ее предметы, то и будет буддийская концентрация.

----------


## Pavel

[QUOTE]


> Не будет знания, не будет освобождения. Так что толку ставить целью Освобождение, если без знания его не обрести?[





> В этих совершенно справедливых словах не будет смысла, пока мы не определим, что мы называем знанием, а что - верой.
> 
> Например:
> «Прогуливаясь вдоль реки Хао вместе с Хой-цзы, Чжуан-цзы заметил:
> - Пескари привольно резвятся в воде, в этом их радость!
> - Ты же не рыба, - возразил Хой-цзы, - откуда тебе знать, в чем ее радость?
> - Ты же не я, - возразил Чжуан-цзы, - откуда тебе знать, что я знаю, а что не знаю?
> - Я не ты, - продолжал спорить Хой-цзы, - и, конечно, не ведаю, что ты знаешь, а чего не знаешь. Но ты не рыба и не можешь знать, в чем ее радость.
> - Дозволь вернуться к началу - сказал Чжуан-цзы. – «Откуда тебе знать, в чем ее радость?» – спросил ты. Я ответил, и ты узнал, что знал я. Я же узнал это, гуляя над рекой Хао».


Хороший пример, который показывает, что ни знание, ни вера не ведут к освобождению. Данный пример показывает, что знанием может называться и то, что услышано от собеседника (по высказываниям некоторых участников обсуждения - то, что следовало бы называть верой), и постигнутое в процессе прогулки над рекой (то, что следовало бы по мнению некоторых участников действительно называть знанием, но по мнению Хой-цзы знанием не являющееся). В этом примере очень наглядно видно, что различение знания и веры совершенно условно и указывает лишь на эмоциональную составляющую - наличие или отсутствие сомнения в той или иной степени. 

Один человек знает, что Бог есть. Другой человек верит, что Бога нет. Или наоборот. Разве к освобождению ведет знание или вера?

 К освобождению ведет истинное знание или истинная вера. Сам Будда Готама прямым текстом указывает на то, что Истина одна для двоих (она не может быть субъективна). Не может быть двух различных людей знающих две различные Истины, говорит Готама. Поэтому к освобождению ведет не знание, а знание Истины, которое и называется правильным знанием. Таким образом и знания, и вера - это лишь формы представления Истины. А трансформация мнения о том, что человеку Истина доступна лишь в представлениях, в убеждение, что никакой Истины вне представлений нет - это серьезное заблуждение, которое ни то, что к освобождению не ведет, а скорее ведет к отрицанию какого-либо Пути, ведущего к Истине и истинному знанию, без которого, как принято в ВБП, Освобождение не возможно.

Один человек верит, что есть Истина вне рамок его сознания, т.е. еще не понятая и не познанная им, поэтому устремляется к ней. Другой человек знает (он это верифицировал для себя да еще и убедил себя логическими рассуждениями), что никакой Истины вне рамок его индивидуального сознания нет - все лишь продукт его ума. И кто же из двух этих людей обладает знанием и знанием правильным?

Ведет ли к освобождению Чжуан-цзы его знание о том, "что радость пескарей в том, что те привольно резвятся в воде"? Может быть Хой-цзы освободился, получив это знание от Чжуан-цзы в беседе?

----------

Сергей Хос (27.10.2009)

----------


## Нико

> В этих совершенно справедливых словах не будет смысла, пока мы не определим, что мы называем знанием, а что - верой.
> 
> Например:
> «Прогуливаясь вдоль реки Хао вместе с Хой-цзы, Чжуан-цзы заметил:
> - Пескари привольно резвятся в воде, в этом их радость!
> - Ты же не рыба, - возразил Хой-цзы, - откуда тебе знать, в чем ее радость?
> - Ты же не я, - возразил Чжуан-цзы, - откуда тебе знать, что я знаю, а что не знаю?
> - Я не ты, - продолжал спорить Хой-цзы, - и, конечно, не ведаю, что ты знаешь, а чего не знаешь. Но ты не рыба и не можешь знать, в чем ее радость.
> - Дозволь вернуться к началу - сказал Чжуан-цзы. – «Откуда тебе знать, в чем ее радость?» – спросил ты. Я ответил, и ты узнал, что знал я. Я же узнал это, гуляя над рекой Хао».
> ...





> Вероятно, вот это.


Спасибо, класс! Кстати, только что узнала, что носорог -- жутко одинокое животное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Более того, есть сутты, где Будда "делает" Путь - Десятеричным, добавляя два результирующих фактора, т.е. 2 фактора плода буддийской практики - это *Правильное Знание* и *Правильное Освобождение*. Там же обычно отмечается, что этими  двумя факторами наделён только Архат.


А сам Благородный Восьмеричный путь был изначально изложен только для Арьев -- комментарий Его Святейшества Дала-ламы на учениях в октябре. Правда, тогда же Далай-лама рассказал и о том, как этот путь могут практиковать простые существа, типа нас...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я уже писал - медитация в чистом виде - это созрецание Со*знания*.


Вот вы сами лично своими словами и подтвердили, непонимая того, что дело в *знании* :Wink:  В знании таковости, что и есть Освобождение.

----------


## Сергей А

> Вот вы сами лично своими словами и подтвердили, непонимая того, что дело в *знании* В знании таковости, что и есть Освобождение.


Я тут вот что подумал с утра.
Всем, как я понял, претит тот момент, что Знание противоставляется Вере. А что, если между Верой и Знанием поставить Понимание?

----------


## Сергей А

> По мне так, если это правильно не расшифровывать, то выходит что-то шизофреническое.


Не вижу ничего шизофренического, если честно.




> Если вместо биохимии взять Дхарму и ее предметы, то и будет буддийская концентрация.


Хорошо, пусть так. Сути это не меняет. Не Знание приводит к Освобождению, а Понимание (4БИ и БВП) и Вера (в возможность Освобождения).

----------


## Сергей А

> Бодхисаттвой. (Тоже следовал дхарме.)


Правда он об этом не знал :Smilie: 
Да и спорное это утверждение, что он следовал Дхарме, предаваясь сытой жизни во дворце.

----------


## До

> Правда он об этом не знал


Как не знал?

Может скажете прямо к чему клоните эту серию блиц вопрос-ответов?




> Да и спорное это утверждение, что он следовал Дхарме, предаваясь сытой жизни во дворце.


Сытая жизнь никак дхарме не противоречит. Рождение в богатстве, знатном роду, сытая жизнь, это все плоды _правильного поведения_ согласующегося с дхармой.

----------


## Сергей А

> Может скажете прямо к чему клоните эту серию блиц вопрос-ответов?


Да ни к чему, собственно.
Вы никак не опровергаете мои основные мысли.

----------


## Huandi

> Не Знание приводит к Освобождению, а Понимание


Это одно и то же.




> и Вера (в возможность Освобождения).


Вера в возможность сама-по-себе ни к чему не приводит.

----------


## До

> Да ни к чему, собственно. Вы никак не опровергаете мои основные мысли.


Будда просветлится открыв буддийскую дхарму, то есть он был первый _буддист_.
В первой проповеди он сказал, что вот 4БИ и что он их и понял, и выполнил на _собственном опыте_.
Иногда он говорил так "_у татхагат не принято то-то и то-то_" и не делал что-то. Что это как не приемственность традиции?
И дальше даже правила винаи он соблюдал со всеми монахами.

И после этого я никак не опроверг ваше положение, что он был не буддист (не принадлежал к буддийской традиции)?

----------


## До

> А сам *Благородный Восьмеричный путь был изначально изложен только для Арьев* -- комментарий Его Святейшества Дала-ламы на учениях в октябре. Правда, тогда же Далай-лама рассказал и о том, как этот путь могут практиковать простые существа, типа нас...


"Изначально только для Арьев"? Что-то странное вы говорите...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Отличается от чего?
> 
> Про Освобождение задавал вопрос. Мой ответ - практика буддизма. Ответ До - знания. Я не согласен.


Такой момент: 7 элементов Благородного Восьмеричного Пути вы найдете и не только в Дхарме Будд. Ключевое отличие - в *самма-дитхи*.

Если вы начнете разбираться, а в чем же уникальность самма-дитхи Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, то многое станет понятнее.

----------


## Huandi

Можно еще так намекнуть Сергею А -  корневое омрачение называется авидья. То есть - неведение, незнание. Видья, соответсвенно, это знание. Знание чего-чего? 4БИ. У кого оно есть, тот архат.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Мне кажется что важен союз знания и веры.




> ...
> III. Разновидности терпения
> 
> [Их] - три: §1 Безответность на причиняемый [другими] вред; §2 Безропотное
> перенесение страданий; §3 Незыблемая убежденность, вера в Дхарму.
> ...
> §3. Порождение незыблемой убежденности, веры в Дхарму
> 
>                          (1) [Предметы веры]
> ...


_Ламрим 3._




> ...
> При этом, как уже говорилось, зарождение [сострадания и любви]
> обязательно происходит, если, проанализировав, хорошо разобраться,
> почему зарождение Устремленности является дверью вступления в Махаяну,
> каким образом сострадание является основой [Пути Махаяны] и т. д. А
> если нет точного знания, то опыт, [почерпнутый] из усердия в отдельных
> предметах, не имея ориентиров, никуда не приводит. Это относится и к
> другим этапам практики.
> ...
> ...


_Ламрим 3._




> ...
> Если же не [размышлять], вера будет ничтожной, и неразумный, который, подобно
> [зеркальной] водной глади, смотря в лицо плачущего, хочет плакать, а,
> смотря в лицо смеющегося, заражается смехом, - почтет за истину все,
> что скажут, и пойдет, куда укажут.
> ...


_Ламрим 3._

----------

Pema Sonam (27.10.2009), Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> И после этого я никак не опроверг ваше положение, что он был не буддист (не принадлежал к буддийской традиции)?


Яйцо, поко она не на сковородке, тоже можно называть яичницей.
Но я же не о том. Бусть Будда был буддистом, ок! Не в этом дело вообще.

Вы никак не хотите в русло беседы возвращаться. Мой посыл содержится здесь. Именно он - попытка ответа на тему топика.

----------


## Сергей А

> Можно еще так намекнуть Сергею А -  корневое омрачение называется авидья. То есть - неведение, незнание. Видья, соответсвенно, это знание. Знание чего-чего? 4БИ. У кого оно есть, тот архат.


Что такое "знание 4БИ"? Знание их текста наизусть? Здесь нужно говорить о Понимании.

----------


## Сергей А

> Такой момент: 7 элементов Благородного Восьмеричного Пути вы найдете и не только в Дхарме Будд. Ключевое отличие - в *самма-дитхи*.
> 
> Если вы начнете разбираться, а в чем же уникальность самма-дитхи Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, то многое станет понятнее.


Я так понимаю, что самое точный перевод самма-дитхи - правильное *Понимание.* И это абсолютно верно! И никак не противоречит тому, что я сказал. Особенно моей мысли, что между Знанием и Верой стоит как раз Понимание.

----------


## Huandi

> Что такое "знание 4БИ"? Знание их текста наизусть? Здесь нужно говорить о Понимании.


Если уже знаете, что нужно, то зачем спрашиваете? Вам объяснять или с вами спорить?

----------


## Сергей А

> Если уже знаете, что нужно, то зачем спрашиваете? Вам объяснять или с вами спорить?


Извините, я забыл добавить "мне кажется".
Обьясняйте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Huandi

> Извините, я забыл добавить "мне кажется".
> Обьясняйте, пожалуйста.


Объясняю - понимание это синоним знания. Знание имеется в виду не то, которое сохранено в книжке, а которое понято, пережито, и осуществлено. В буддизме есть различение на знание через умозаключение, и прямое - йогическое (йогапратякша). Последнее является "реализацией" - достижением цели практики. Основанием же служит знание умозаключительное, которое и развивается практикой до степени йогического знания. Всю теорию я вам пересказать не могу, читайте книжки уже наконец.

----------

Пилигрим (27.10.2009)

----------


## До

> Яйцо, поко она не на сковородке, тоже можно называть яичницей.


Будда, это тот кто уже просветлился.




> Вы никак не хотите в русло беседы возвращаться.


На вопрос темы я ответил ещё в сообщении 91.




> Мой посыл содержится здесь. Именно он - попытка ответа на тему топика.


Что мне делать с вашим посылом? Поставьте нормальный вопрос.

----------


## Сергей А

> Объясняю - понимание это синоним знания. *Знание* имеется в виду не то, которое сохранено в книжке, а *которое понято*, пережито, и осуществлено.


И все таки в моей системе понятий Знание, которое понято - это Понимание.




> В буддизме есть различение на знание через умозаключение, и прямое - йогическое (йогапратякша). Последнее является "реализацией" - достижением цели практики. Основанием же служит знание умозаключительное, которое и развивается практикой до степени йогического знания.


А *йогапратякша* - это буддийское понятие?




> Всю теорию я вам пересказать не могу, читайте книжки уже наконец.


Обязательно! Но не все так быстро делается - для этого я и на БФ. Отделяя при этом зерна от плевел. :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> И все таки в моей системе понятий Знание, которое понято - это Понимание.


Тогда у вас будут серьезные проблемы при изучении научной литературы. 




> А йогапратякша - это буддийское понятие?


Буддийское.

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что такое "знание 4БИ"? Знание их текста наизусть? Здесь нужно говорить о Понимании.


Стоит заметить, что вы сказали: "стоит говорить о понимании", а не "стоит говорить о вере".

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm 

Там есть хорошие слова:




> me bhikkhave pubbe ananussutesu dhammesu *cakkhuṃ* udapādi *ñāṇaṃ* udapādi *paññā* udapādi *vijjā* udapādi *āloko* udapādi.
> ...
> так, о монахи, мне неслыханных прежде вещей *видение* открылось, *знание* открылось, *мудрость* открылась, *ведение* открылось, *ясность* открылась.


Про веру ничего нет... Ни в одном из аспектов.
...
"Это благородная истина о прекращении страдания" – так, о монахи, *мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась.*
...
"Это прекращение страдания нужно непосредственно пережить" – так, о монахи, *мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась.*
...
"Это прекращение страдания мной непосредственно пережито" – так, о монахи, *мне неслыханных прежде вещей видение открылось, знание открылось, мудрость открылась, ведение открылось, ясность открылась.*
...


Ну и где "я уверовал, я поверил" хоть на одном из этапов?

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Будда, это тот кто уже просветлился.


А буддист тогда кто? :Smilie: 



> На вопрос темы я ответил ещё в сообщении 91.


Спасибо, исчерпывающе. С Вашего позволения процитирую:



> Я так понимаю - абсолютно по любому вопросу можно опираться на веру, пока мы это не познали сами.





> Что мне делать с вашим посылом? Поставьте нормальный вопрос.


См. ответ на предыдущую цитату.
Но спрошу еще раз: считаете ли Вы, что буддисты верят, что практикуя буддизм они достигнут Освобождения? При этом делая скидку на то, что вера не слепая, а лежит на грани с пониманием.

----------


## Сергей А

> Тогда у вас будут серьезные проблемы при изучении научной литературы.


Почему?

----------


## Huandi

> Почему?


Потому что выдумываете свои значения для слов, вместо того, чтобы просто понимать смысл того, о чем речь.

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Потому что выдумываете свои значения для слов, вместо того, чтобы просто понимать смысл того, о чем речь.


Мне кажется, что знание, примененное на практике как раз и дает понимание того, что это знание верное. Голое знание, без практики,  ничего не дает. Разве  я не прав?

Не раздражайтесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## До

> А буддист тогда кто?


Тот кто следует буддийскому _пути_. (Опять бесцельные блиц опросы?)




> Но спрошу еще раз: считаете ли Вы, что буддисты верят, что практикуя буддизм они достигнут Освобождения? При этом делая скидку на то, что вера не слепая, а лежит на грани с пониманием.


Буддисты _верят_, да, кроме архатов, те уже _познали_, что освободились.

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Мне кажется, что знание, примененное на практике как раз и дает понимание того, что это знание верное. Разве  я не прав?


Нет. Так как вы выбираете вольно значения для слов. Если говорится "знание", это не означает, что подразумевается вся широта значений слова. Поимаете? Есть определенный контекст, которым следует проникнуться, чтобы точно понимать смысл.




> Не раздражайтесь, пожалуйста.


Ну что на это можно сказать....

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Тот кто следует буддийскому _пути_. (Опять бесцельные блиц опросы?)


Все, брек! :Smilie: 
В самой фразе "Будда был буддистом" содержится рекурсия. Типа "Что было раньше - яйцо или курица?"



> Буддисты _верят_, да, кроме архатов, те уже _познали_, что освободились.


Спасибо, исчерпывающе.

----------


## Сергей А

> Про веру ничего нет... Ни в одном из аспектов.
> ...
> Ну и где "я уверовал, я поверил" хоть на одном из этапов?


Так и я говорю, что слово "вера" - из христианского контекста, где понимается скорее как "слепая вера". И оно плохо применимо к буддизму. К буддизму ближе понятие Понимание.

Но уважаемый Хуанди включает Понимание в Знание. В таком случае, получается, что Знание и есть Вера.

Но это, мне кажется, не совсем так. 

Все, больше спорить не буду :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я так понимаю, что самое точный перевод самма-дитхи - правильное *Понимание.* И это абсолютно верно! И никак не противоречит тому, что я сказал. Особенно моей мысли, что между Знанием и Верой стоит как раз Понимание.


Ага, только вера в самма-дитхи нигде не фигурирует. Посмотрите Дхамма-чакка-паватана-сутту, там веры нет ни на каком из этапов. То, что вы называете *верой* - не более, чем заблуждение, неведение обычных людей.

...




> The consequences of wrong view...
> 
> "In a *person of wrong view*, wrong resolve comes into being. In a person of wrong resolve, wrong speech. In a person of wrong speech, wrong action. In a person of wrong action, wrong livelihood. In a person of wrong livelihood, wrong effort. In a person of wrong effort, wrong mindfulness. In a person of wrong mindfulness, wrong concentration. In a person of wrong concentration, *wrong knowledge. In a person of wrong knowledge, wrong release.
> 
> "This is how from wrongness comes failure, not success."*
> 
> —* AN 10.103*





> ...and *of right view*
> 
> "When a person has right view, right resolve, right speech, right action, right livelihood, right effort, right mindfulness, right concentration, right knowledge, & right release, whatever bodily deeds he undertakes in line with that view, whatever verbal deeds... whatever mental deeds he undertakes in line with that view, whatever intentions, whatever vows, whatever determinations, whatever fabrications, all lead to what is agreeable, pleasing, charming, profitable, & easeful. Why is that? Because the view is auspicious.
> 
> "Just as when a sugar cane seed, a rice grain, or a grape seed is placed in moist soil, whatever nutriment it takes from the soil & the water, all conduces to its sweetness, tastiness, & unalloyed delectability. Why is that? Because the seed is auspicious. In the same way, when a person has right view... right release, whatever bodily deeds he undertakes in line with that view, whatever verbal deeds... whatever mental deeds he undertakes in line with that view, whatever intentions, whatever vows, whatever determinations, whatever fabrications, all lead to what is agreeable, pleasing, charming, profitable, & easeful. Why is that? Because the view is auspicious."
> 
> — *AN 10.104*





> *A thicket of wrong views*
> 
> "There is the case where *an uninstructed, run-of-the-mill person... does not discern what ideas are fit for attention, or what ideas are unfit for attention.* This being so, *he does not attend to ideas fit for attention, and attends instead to ideas unfit for attention...* This is how *he attends inappropriately: 'Was I in the past? Was I not in the past? What was I in the past? How was I in the past? Having been what, what was I in the past? Shall I be in the future? Shall I not be in the future? What shall I be in the future? How shall I be in the future? Having been what, what shall I be in the future?' Or else he is inwardly perplexed about the immediate present: 'Am I? Am I not? What am I? How am I? Where has this being come from? Where is it bound?'**
> 
> * - вот вам и основа вашей веры
> 
> "As he attends inappropriately in this way, one of six kinds of view arises in him: The view *I have a self arises in him as true & established, or the view I have no self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive not-self... or the view It is precisely by means of not-self that I perceive self arises in him as true & established, or else he has a view like this: This very self of mine — the knower that is sensitive here & there to the ripening of good & bad actions — is the self of mine that is constant, everlasting, eternal, not subject to change, and will endure as long as eternity*. *This is called a thicket of views, a wilderness of views, a contortion of views, a writhing of views, a fetter of views*. Bound by a fetter of views, the uninstructed run-of-the-mill person is not freed from birth, aging, & death, from sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair. He is not freed, I tell you, from suffering & stress.
> 
> "The *well-instructed disciple of the noble ones... discerns what ideas are fit for attention, and what ideas are unfit for attention.* This being so, he does not attend to ideas unfit for attention, and attends [instead] to ideas fit for attention... *He attends appropriately, This is stress... This is the origination of stress... This is the cessation of stress... This is the way leading to the cessation of stress. As he attends appropriately in this way, three fetters are abandoned in him: identity-view, doubt, and grasping at precepts & practices*."
> ...





> *When one's knowledge is truly one's own*
> 
> [Kaccayana:] "Lord, 'Right view, right view,' it is said. To what extent is there right view?"
> 
> [The Buddha:] *"By & large, Kaccayana, this world is supported by (takes as its object) a polarity, that of existence & non-existence. But when one sees the origination of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'non-existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one. When one sees the cessation of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one.
> *
> "By & large, Kaccayana, this world is in bondage to attachments, clingings (sustenances), & biases. But one such as this does not get involved with or cling to these attachments, clingings, fixations of awareness, biases, or obsessions; nor is he resolved on 'my self.' He has no uncertainty or doubt that, when there is arising, only stress is arising; and that when there is passing away, only stress is passing away. In this, one's knowledge is independent of others. It is to this extent, Kaccayana, that there is right view."
> 
> — SN 12.15

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Обязательно посмотрю!
Когда выучу английский :Smilie: 
А то транслейтер ужасно переводит.

----------


## До

> В самой фразе "Будда был буддистом" содержится рекурсия. Типа "Что было раньше - яйцо или курица?"


Не содержится. Будда установил буддийское учение и ему последовал сам. Где тут рекурсия.




> Буддисты _верят_, да, кроме архатов, те уже _познали_, что освободились.


Поправлюсь. Допускаю, что могут быть такие _арьи_, которые не верят, а точно _знают_, что освободятся (при достижении условий). Просто еще не достигли.

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Всё, вы все меня убедили! :Smilie: 
*Буддисты знают, что практикуя буддизм достигнут Освобождения!* :Cool: 

Но только буддисты это знают, больше никто.
И никакой веры в буддизме нет.

----------


## Huandi

Ну сколько раз надо одно и то же сказать...  В буддизме есть деление на шрадханусаринов и дхарманусаринов - следующих путем веры и путем знания. Два типа личностей.

----------

Fritz (27.10.2009), Pema Sonam (27.10.2009), Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Ну сколько раз надо одно и то же сказать...  В буддизме есть деление на шрадханусаринов и дхарманусаринов - следующих путем веры и путем знания. Два типа личностей.


Спасибо. А где об этом можно почитать?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Всё, вы все меня убедили!
> *Буддисты знают, что практикуя буддизм достигнут Освобождения!*
> 
> И никакой веры в буддизме нет.


Есть буддисты, которые знают, есть которые верят. Зачем уж так всех под одну гребенку. Все люди разные! С разными способностями. Главное - следовать благородным восьмеричным путем, который начинается с правильного понимания  :Smilie:  Но это только самое начало.

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Забавно, но Сидхартха не говорил: "я поверил в страдание", "я поверил в то, что его причина - танха", "я поверил в то, что есть путь,  ведущий к освобождению"...

То, о чем пытается говорить Сергей, для буддистов - не более, чем авидья, неведение; ложные вгляды[!], вращающие колесо Сансары вновь и вновь.

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Есть буддисты, которые знают, есть которые верят.


Начинаем с начала. :Smilie: 
А *во что* верят буддисты?

----------


## Сергей А

> То, о чем пытается говорить Сергей, для буддистов - не более, чем авидья, неведение; ложные вгляды[!], вращающие колесо Сансары вновь и вновь.


Что именно из моих слов Вы имеете в виду?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Начинаем с начала.
> А *во что* верят буддисты?


*В возможность мира-во-всем-мире* (они же регулярно об этом молятся, осознавая, что в Сансаре такое нереально)!

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Начинаем с начала.
> А *во что* верят буддисты?


Я бы дал совет начать с самого начала. К примеру:

_К. Шри Дхаммананда Маха Тхера
"Во что верят буддисты"
_  :Wink:

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Я бы дал совет начать с самого начала. К примеру:
> 
> _К. Шри Дхаммананда Маха Тхера
> "Во что верят буддисты"
> _


Т.е. по Вашему в двух словах сказать нельзя.
Спасибо.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Т.е. по Вашему в двух словах сказать нельзя.
> Спасибо.


В двух вам уже сказали - верить совсем не обязательно. Видно нужно больше  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> В двух вам уже сказали - верить совсем не обязательно.


Как так?
Вот что пишет Хуанди:



> В буддизме есть деление на шрадханусаринов и дхарманусаринов - следующих путем веры и путем знания. Два типа личностей.


Во что верят шрадханусарины?

----------


## Pavel

> Во что верят шрадханусарины?


Они во все верят, но ничего не знают. А вот дхарманусарины все знают, но ни во что не верят.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Будда был буддистом.


Вот это поистине гениально!
Буддисты принамют прибежище в Будде, дхарме и сангхе.
Если Будда был буддистом, значит, он принимал прибежище в самом себе. Но все равно непонятно, как быть с сангхой? ведь до начала проповеди сангхи не существовало, значит он не мог принять в ней прибежище и стать буддистом.
Значит, Будда начал проповедь Дхармы еще не будучи буддистом. Вот ужас-то какой!

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Забавно, но Сидхартха не говорил: "я поверил в страдание", "я поверил в то, что его причина - танха", "я поверил в то, что есть путь,  ведущий к освобождению"...


Еще раз попрошу: определите пож. понятие "вера".
А то Вы все время повторяете свое Достат кол, а что это такое - никак не объясняете.

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется что важен союз знания и веры.
> 
> 
> _Ламрим 3._
> 
> 
> _Ламрим 3._
> 
> 
> _Ламрим 3._


Боже мой, каким же всё-таки доисторическим языком перевели на русский Ламрим!

----------


## Karadur

> Если Будда был буддистом, значит, он принимал прибежище в самом себе.


На самом деле это весьма серьёзная проблема в логике и математике.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...B5%D0%BB%D0%B0

 :Smilie:

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объясняю - понимание это синоним знания. Знание имеется в виду не то, которое сохранено в книжке, а которое понято, пережито, и осуществлено. В буддизме есть различение на знание через умозаключение, и прямое - йогическое (йогапратякша). Последнее является "реализацией" - достижением цели практики. Основанием же служит знание умозаключительное, которое и развивается практикой до степени йогического знания.


Совершенно верно.
А теперь давайте подумаем, что является пределом умозаключительного знания? к какой абсолютной истине приводит до конца осуществленный логический анализ? Ясно, что к пустоте, к шунье = "отсутствие собственных свойств".
Но будучи простым отсутствием, "неаффирмативным негативом", пустота не может быть определена в положительных терминах. То есть для логического аппарата, оперирующего в понятиях и категориях, пустота не определима.
По сути, логика в буддизме служит разрушению всех понятийных конструкций для того, чтобы увидеть пустоту напрямую. Так, в практике Махамудры (не тантрической) сначала достигается шаматха-випашьяна, а затем этим успокоенным умом йогин созерцает "неаффирмативный негатив", как он сформулирован в сутрах Праджняпарамиты и работах Нагарджуны.

Итак, предельный объект постижения находится за пределами логики; он неопределим сам-в-себе, но очевиден созерцающему уму. Постигнув его, йогин говорит с УВЕРЕННОСТЬЮ: "Я это знаю". То есть он утверждает свою уверенность в истинности своего знания неопределимого в понятиях, неверифицируемого.

А уверенность в истинности неверифицируемого можно назвать верой, разве не так?

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Нико

> Совершенно верно.
> А теперь давайте подумаем, что является пределом умозаключительного знания? к какой абсолютной истине приводит до конца осуществленный логический анализ? Ясно, что к пустоте, к шунье = "отсутствие собственных свойств".
> Но будучи простым отсутствием, "неаффирмативным негативом", пустота не может быть определена в положительных терминах. То есть для логического аппарата, оперирующего в понятиях и категориях, пустота не определима.
> По сути, логика в буддизме служит разрушению всех понятийных конструкций для того, чтобы увидеть пустоту напрямую. Так, в практике Махамудры (не тантрической) сначала достигается шаматха-випашьяна, а затем этим успокоенным умом йогин созерцает "неаффирмативный негатив", как он сформулирован в сутрах Праджняпарамиты и работах Нагарджуны.
> 
> Итак, предельный объект постижения находится за пределами логики; он неопределим сам-в-себе, но очевиден созерцающему уму. Постигнув его, йогин говорит с УВЕРЕННОСТЬЮ: "Я это знаю". То есть он утверждает свою уверенность в истинности своего знания неопределимого в понятиях, неверифицируемого.
> 
> А уверенность в истинности неверифицируемого можно назвать верой, разве не так?


Всё верно, только есть до этого ещё один этап: йогин постигает "неутверждающее отрицание" при помощи логики, и в его уме возникает некий мысленный образ пустоты, который, при постоянном созерцании, постепенно перерастает в прямое постижение...

----------


## Нико

Ещё в буддизме есть понятие : "пути практики через веру", т.е до этапа прямого познания пустоты.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Всё верно, только есть до этого ещё один этап...


Я не понял, до чего "до этого"?
Я же написал:
логика в буддизме служит разрушению всех понятийных конструкций для того, чтобы увидеть пустоту напрямую
Вот это и есть тот самый этап, о кот. ты говоришь.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> К буддизму ближе понятие Понимание.


Ничего не ближе, вам уже сказали не выдумывайте свои слова. Нам надо понять, что сказано в Учении, а не придумать свое. Понимание это деятельность ума. Понятие знание гораздо глубже. Мы знаем, что такое сладкий вкус сахара, а не делаем какие-то умозаключения про сладость сахара. Нам надо знать пустотность всех явлений, а не гонять какие-то мыслишки в уме на эту тему.

----------


## Сергей А

> Ничего не ближе, вам уже сказали не выдумывайте свои слова. *Нам надо понять, что сказано в Учении, а не придумать свое.* Понимание это деятельность ума. Понятие знание гораздо глубже. Мы знаем, что такое сладкий вкус сахара, а не делаем какие-то умозаключения про сладость сахара. Нам надо знать пустотность всех явлений, а не гонять какие-то мыслишки в уме на эту тему.


Вы успокойтесь для начала, а то начинаете переходить на личности. Разве подчерктнутая мной фраза каким-то образом противоречит тому, что я говорю? Где Вы видите, что я "придумываю свое"? Знайте себе пустотность сколько угодно, я хочу ее как раз понять.

----------


## Pavel

> Совершенно верно.
> А теперь давайте подумаем, что является пределом умозаключительного знания? к какой абсолютной истине приводит до конца осуществленный логический анализ? Ясно, что к пустоте, к шунье = "отсутствие собственных свойств".


Пределом умозаключительного анализа является умозаключение (по определению). До конца осуществленный логический вывод не приводит в связи с этим ни к какоой абсолютной истине, а лишь к умозаключению. Этим умозаключением может быть, к примеру, "Теория Дарвина". 

А вот к ясности относительно "отсутствия собственных свойств" логический анализ точно не приводит. Так логический анализ показывает, что если Учение Будды не обладает собственными свойствами, то и нечего (чем-то отличного от других учений) передавать из поколения в поколение. Если практика Будд не обладает никакими собственными свойствами, то и не может личная практика быть сравнима с некой "практикой Будд". Если йогин не обладает собственными свойствами, то и практика не может называться практикой йогина, т.к. это словосочетание перестает иметь какой-либо смысл, указывающий на какие-либо свойства практики.

----------


## Нико

> Пределом умозаключительного анализа является умозаключение (по определению). До конца осуществленный логический вывод не приводит в связи с этим ни к какоой абсолютной истине, а лишь к умозаключению. Этим умозаключением может быть, к примеру, "Теория Дарвина". 
> 
> А вот к ясности относительно "отсутствия собственных свойств" логический анализ точно не приводит. Так логический анализ показывает, что если Учение Будды не обладает собственными свойствами, то и нечего (чем-то отличного от других учений) передавать из поколения в поколение. Если практика Будд не обладает никакими собственными свойствами, то и не может личная практика быть сравнима с некой "практикой Будд". Если йогин не обладает собственными свойствами, то и практика не может называться практикой йогина, т.к. это словосочетание перестает иметь какой-либо смысл, указывающий на какие-либо свойства практики.


Это похоже на нигилизм, отвергаемый Мадхьямикой.

----------


## Нико

> Я не понял, до чего "до этого"?
> Я же написал:
> логика в буддизме служит разрушению всех понятийных конструкций для того, чтобы увидеть пустоту напрямую
> Вот это и есть тот самый этап, о кот. ты говоришь.


Ок, я просто не выспалась сегодня....

----------


## Pavel

> Мы знаем, что такое сладкий вкус сахара, а не делаем какие-то умозаключения про сладость сахара.


Это заблуждение и насчет "мы" и насчет "знаем". Органы чувств у всех очень индивидуальны, поэтому при наборе в армию проводят врачебный анализ и на способность "узнавать" цвет, и на способность узнавать вкус, и на способность узнавать запах, и на способность узнавать звук. При этом исходят не из того, что каждый знает некую истину о звуке, запахе, цвете или вкусе, а из того, что есть общепринятое (договоренное) обозначение вкуса сахара как сладкого, а вкуса стрихнина как горького. И есть люди, которые не различают сладкое от горького, но обнаруживают это лишь при "калибровочной" проверке, а ведь были уверены, что знают и сладкое. и горькое.
Кстати, если сахар не обладает собственным свойством вкуса сладкого, то кто прав, тот кто сладким считает и стрихнин, и сахар, или тот, кто стрихнин считает горьким, а вот сахар сладким?

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *СХ:* Чем обосновывается логичность логики?
> *До:* Знанием.


А знание, в свою очередь, логикой, вероятно, так по Вашему мнению?
Туфталогия это получается.
Либо следует признать, что логичность логики обосновывается прямым знанием того, что она логична; это знание же в свою очередь, не подтверждено ничем, кроме собственной уверенности в его истинности.
Можно, конечно, как это предлагает Пампкин, подтверждать логичность физическими наблюдениями в чувственном мире. Но доведенный до конца логический анализ этих восприятий, как показывает Нагарджуна, приводит к пустоте как неаффирмативному негативу, и всякая опора мышленя исчезает в шунье.
Именно поэтому в Ваджраччхедике и говорится, что бодхисаттва порождает ум, не опирающийся ни на какое восприятие - этот ум и является истинно постигающим.
Если же мы начнем, как Пампкин, подтверждать таковость Татхагаты тем, что "самолеты летают" - чушь какая-то получится, а не буддизм.
То же самое и с Вашими "дваждыдвачетыре".




> Очевидность тут и есть основание. А вот если _нет_ очевидности, а _есть_ уверенность, то это вера.


А как тогда быть с ложной очевидностью? в случае искаженного восприятия, например?




> Сообщение от Сергей Хос  
> Пробуждение Будды не имеет признаков, а значит не верифицируется - ни логикой, ни чем либо еще.
> *До:*
> Не понятно почему не верифицируется, откуда это?


Пример из Ваджраччхедики я приводил.
Но на это указывает и само наименование "Татхагата".
Таттха ("таковость"), на то и таттха, что она не имеет признаков, причем это касается не только природы Будды, но всех феноменов (дхарм) вообще.
"Какова вещь?" - "Такова" (таттха).



> Логика не средство описания закономерностей. А средство не допускать ошибок мышления.


Логика - средство описания закономерностей пратитьясамутпады; правильно описав эти закономерности, мы избегаем ошибок мышления.
Но этот процесс опирается на понимание; предел же и опора понимания - постижение пустотности. А пустотность не имеет ни закономерностей, ни свойств.




> Сообщение от Сергей Хос  
> Подтверждение же истинности человек находит в себе самом, и более нигде.
> *До:*
> И что в этом не так?


В этом все так. Я и говорю, что обоснование истины человек находит лишь в себе самом как собственное понимание. Это понимание опирается лишь на его собственную уверенность в истинности своего знания, которая, в свою очередь, опирается лишь на самою себя.



> Кое где вы пишете, что архаты верифицировали для себя, а тут, что не верифицируема для себя. Не очевидно ли, что тут противоречие?


Имею в виду - не верифицируема объектно, как самолет или дваждыдва.
А для себя-то - сколько угодно. Только это и есть вера.

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> А как тогда быть с ложной очевидностью? в случае искаженного восприятия, например?


До тех пор, пока индивидуальный ум опирается в своих рассуждениях и наблюдениях на себя же (на индивидуальный ум), во-первых не возникает того, относительно чего может рассматриваться искажение, а соответственно во-вторых не возникает и ложной очевидности, ибо истиной становится само восприятие. 

Если уж и говорить о пустотности, то таковая действительно возникает в рамках безотносительности восприятия ума на собственное восприятие, ибо рассмотрение восприятия относительно ума, а ума в свою очередь относительно восприятия порождает ту же туфталогию, что и рассмотрение логики относительно знания, а знания относительно логики, которая к нему привела. 

А вот рассмотрение индивидуального ума относительно другого индивидуального или коллективного сознания уже лишается этой туфталогии, равно как и рассмотрение таким образом знания. Так все и поступают, минуя сложные логические рассуждения или практику постижения пустоты. Так рассматривается мое сознание относительно сознания Будды, сознание Будды относительно сознания брахмана, сознание брахмана относительно сознания Бодхисаттвы, сознание студента относительно сознания преподавателя, сознание преподавателя относительно сознания научной общественности....

Вот при этом рассмотрение появляется и "кривое восприятие", и "кривая логика", и в результате "ложная очевидность". Безотносительной ложности или субъективной истины не бывает, как не бывает безотносительной пустоты, поэтому "пустота - форма". Не определено, что и от чего пусто - не обретено постижение пустоты.

----------


## Pavel

Сергей А, прошу Вас, не ставьте "спасибо" за те или иные мои высказывания - мне это мешает. Мне не интересно отношение к сказанному, а интересны мнения.

----------


## Сергей А

> Сергей А, прошу Вас, не ставьте "спасибо" за те или иные мои высказывания - мне это мешает. Мне не интересно отношение к сказанному, а интересны мнения.


??? :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Я ставлю спасибо за мнение, которое *мне* интересно, с которым *я* согласен и которое озвучено кем-то. Чем это может мешать?

----------


## Pavel

> Чем это может мешать?


Просто примите на веру, что мешает.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

> Просто примите на веру, что мешает.


Это какое-то новое правило на БФ. Имени Pavla.
Ну ок, постараюсь не забыть. 
Хотя тема вроде мной начата...

----------

Pavel (27.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Это похоже на нигилизм, отвергаемый Мадхьямикой.


Никак это не похоже на нигилизм, а похоже на реализм. А вот на нигилизм похоже вот это:



> логика в буддизме служит разрушению всех понятийных конструкций для того, чтобы увидеть пустоту напрямую


 и/или вот это:



> предел же и опора понимания - постижение пустотности. А пустотность не имеет ни закономерностей, ни свойств.


История философии:



> НИГИЛИЗМ (лат. nihil - ничто) - исходно - одна из характерных черт буддистской и индуистской философии. Согласно присущему им Н. (или пессимизму), в посюстороннем мире в принципе не присутствует изначальная реальность, ибо она не имеет имени и формы.


Так же на нигилизм похожа опора на собственный индивидуальный опыт.
Словарь Даля:



> НИГИЛИЗМ ж. лат. безобразное и безнравственное ученье, отвергающее все, чего нельзя ощупать.


Или на нигилизм похоже отрицание человеческого естества в Будде (Иисусе).
Брокгауз и Ефрон:



> Нигилизм, 1) в средние века ересь, отрицавшая человеческое естество в Иисусе Христе.


Или на нигилизм похоже отрицание общепринятых (мирских) человеческих ценностей и идеалов
Общественные науки:



> Нигилизм - отрицание общепринятых ценностей, идеалов, моральных норм, культуры, форм общественной и государственной жизни.


Нико, а что Вы под нигилизмом понимаете? Мнений много относительно смыслов этого слова.

----------


## Пилигрим

*Сергей Хос;*



> А теперь давайте подумаем, что является пределом умозаключительного знания? к какой абсолютной истине приводит до конца осуществленный логический анализ? Ясно, что к пустоте, к шунье = "отсутствие собственных свойств".


Но такая шунья,, как и такая абсолютная истина  – концепты



> Но будучи простым отсутствием, "неаффирмативным негативом", пустота не может быть определена в положительных терминах. То есть для логического аппарата, оперирующего в понятиях и категориях, пустота не определима.


Не уверен. В положительных да, но почему нельзя определить в негативных. Шунья то, что не является нешуньей.



> По сути, логика в буддизме служит разрушению всех понятийных конструкций для того, чтобы увидеть пустоту напрямую. Так, в практике Махамудры (не тантрической) сначала достигается шаматха-випашьяна, а затем этим успокоенным умом йогин созерцает "неаффирмативный негатив", как он сформулирован в сутрах Праджняпарамиты и работах Нагарджуны.


Стоп, стоп. Тогда получается (если, по вашему, Нагарджуна его сформулировал), что, Нагарджуна преуспел в том, что вы определяете как невозможное? Если логикой разрушим все, на чем собственно будем сосредотачиваться?



> Итак, предельный объект постижения находится за пределами логики; он неопределим сам-в-себе, но очевиден созерцающему уму. Постигнув его, йогин говорит с УВЕРЕННОСТЬЮ: "Я это знаю". То есть он утверждает свою уверенность в истинности своего знания неопределимого в понятиях, неверифицируемого.


Неверефицирован, верифицирован это для того, кто не зрит напрямую. Для постигшего пустоту напрямую таких вопросов нет, он просто воспринимает все объекты такими



> А уверенность в истинности неверифицируемого можно назвать верой, разве не так?


Возможно,но йогин тут ни причем, его уверенность даже нельзя назвать уверенностью, поскольку она не основывается на верификации. Он просто так видит. Что видит о том и говорит.

----------


## Нико

> Никак это не похоже на нигилизм, а похоже на реализм. А вот на нигилизм похоже вот это:
>  и/или вот это:
> 
> История философии:
> 
> Так же на нигилизм похожа опора на собственный индивидуальный опыт.
> Словарь Даля:
> 
> Или на нигилизм похоже отрицание человеческого естества в Будде (Иисусе).
> ...


Да уж, мнений что-то многовато  :Smilie: . А я под "нигилизмом" понимаю лишь отрицание существования того, что существует.

----------


## Pavel

> Да уж, мнений что-то многовато . А я под "нигилизмом" понимаю лишь отрицание существования того, что существует.


Ноки, существование - это нечто обладающее собственными свойствами или, как мы видели про нигилиз, может наделяться самыми разнообразными свойствами? Если под существованием различными людьми понимается нечто различное, то хотелось бы увидеть именно Вашу точку зрения на предмет того, что же именно отрицается нигилистом.

----------


## Нико

> Ноки, существование - это нечто обладающее собственными свойствами или, как мы видели про нигилиз, может наделяться самыми разнообразными свойствами? Если под существованием различными людьми понимается нечто различное, то хотелось бы увидеть именно Вашу точку зрения на предмет того, что же именно отрицается нигилистом.


Существование "в силу собственных свойств" отрицается философами-прасангиками, и это -- не нигилизм, а правильное постижение пустоты. А вот бытие на его относительном, неанализируемом уровне (взаимозависимость, закон кармы) отрицают именно "нигилисты". Конечно, грань между "бытием" и "небытием" в прасангике довольно тонкая, но всё же есть...

Вот как это описывает лама Цонкапа, вслед за первоначальным прямым переживанием пустоты:

Хвала Будде Шакьямуни за учение о взаимозависимости

Поклоняюсь Гуру Манджугхоше!                

Поклоняюсь безупречному Будде,
Величайшему философу,
Обучившему нас взаимозависимости,
Свободной от разрушения и созидания,
Уничтожения и постоянства,
Появления и ухода,
Единства и множества;
Умиротворению умственных измышлений –
Высшему блаженству! 

Поклоняюсь Тому, чьи око и речь
Сделали Его непревзойдённым Мудрецом и Наставником,
Победителю, который [сам] узрел взаимозависимость 
И затем преподал её [всем нам]! 

Неведение – самый корень
Всех бед в этом мире; 
Узревший и устранивший его
Провозгласил взаимозависимость всех вещей.

Как, исходя из этого, 
Мудрым не заключить,
Что путь взаимозависимости –
Сама суть Твоего Учения? 

А потому кто может сочинить
Тебе, О Защитник,
Хвалебную песнь чудеснее 
Песни о взаимозависимости?
«Зависимое от условий
Пусто от самобытия!» 
Найдутся ли благие наставления
Прекраснее этого открытия? 

Конечно, незрелые могут вцепиться в него,
Только бы оправдать оковы своих крайних взглядов,
Но мудрые поймут, что именно [взаимозависимость] –
Способ разрубить всю сеть умопостроений.

Это Учение больше нигде не найти, 
Поэтому только Ты – Учитель,
Для тиртхиков же это лишь льстивое слово:
Всё равно что лисицу назвать «львом». 

О чудесный Учитель! О чудесное Прибежище!
О чудесный, величайший Философ!
О чудесный Защитник!
Всем сердцем поклоняюсь Учителю, 
Провозгласившему взаимозависимость!

О Благодетель, дабы исцелить живых существ,
Ты проповедовал  [взаимозависимость] –
Бесподобную причину постижения
Пустоты – сердца Учения!

Способны ли те, кто считает
Зависимое возникновение
Противоречивым или несуществующим,
Когда-либо понять Твоё учение?

Твоя позиция в том, что, когда
Пустота видится как смысл взаимозависимости,
Пустота от самобытия не исключает
Возможности преднамеренных действий;
Но, если видеть обратное,
Деятельность в пустоте становится невозможной,
Пустота же будет немыслима во время действия,
И это ввергнет нас в пропасть сомнений! 

Поэтому Твои учения призывают
К обретению опыта взаимозависимости,
Но исключающей как полное несуществование,
Так и самосущую реальность.

«Не-относительное» подобно небесному цветку -- 
Значит, нет ничего независимого.
Реальное бытие вещей
Исключает их зависимость от причин и условий.

Поэтому, по Твоим словам, лишь в силу того,
Что ничто не существует вне взаимозависимости,
Ничто не существует и вне
Пустоты от самобытия.

И ты также изрёк, что если бы
Каждое явление обладало самосущей реальностью, 
То, поскольку самобытие неизменно,
Нирвана стала бы невозможной,
Ибо умопостроения не могли бы исчезнуть. 

Так, в кругу мудрецов, 
Ты вновь и вновь бесстрашно возглашал
Львиным рыком: «Свобода от самосущности!»
Кому под силу оспорить сей подвиг?

Все системы совершенно приемлемы,
Если нет противоречий между двумя фактами: 
Отсутствием самобытия и зависимым возникновением.
Что говорить о том, что они взаимодополняемы?

«В силу довода о зависимом возникновении
Крайние воззрения безосновательны».
Это великолепное изречение сделало Тебя, Защитник,
Непревзойдённым Философом!

«Всё это по природе пусто,
И это – следствие той причины». 
Эти два несомненных факта взаимно не препятствуют друг другу,
Но дополняют друг друга.

Что может быть чудеснее этого?
Что может быть превосходнее этого?
Если тебя прославляют за этот способ,
То это – [наивысшая] хвала, в отличие от прочих. .

Те, кто порабощён омрачениями,
В гневе бросают тебе вызов;
Что странного в том, что для них невыносимы
Твои слова об отсутствии самобытия?

Но, когда те, кто формально признаёт взаимозависимость,
Драгоценную сокровищницу Твоей речи,
Не могут вынести [львиный] рык пустоты,
Это меня поражает! 

Непревзойдённую взаимозависимость – 
Врата, ведущие в бессамостность, --  
Они считают номинальной сущностью...
Как они заблуждаются!

Их нужно любыми способами привести
На радующий Тебя благой путь, 
В несравненную гавань, часто посещаемую
Всеми высшими Святыми.

Самосущая реальность несотворена и неотносительна,
Зависимое же сотворено и относительно;
Как подвести эти два факта
Под единую основу, без противоречия?

Таким образом, зависимое возникновение
Изначально никогда не было самосущей реальностью,
Но всё же кажется таковой:
Вот почему Ты изрёк, что всё это иллюзорно!

Сей факт приводит к глубокому постижению
Утверждения [Нагарджуны] о том, что в Твоих проповедях
Противники Твоих учений
Не могут найти ни единой логической погрешности.

Почему? Потому, что Твоё разъяснение относительности
Крайне отдаляет любые склонности 
К этернализму и нигилизму
В отношении явных и скрытых вещей.

Этот путь взаимозависимости,
Доказательство непревзойдённости Твоей речи,
Также порождает полную уверенность
В истинности и других Твоих изречений.

Твоё красноречие основано на видении реальности,
И те, кто учится под Твоим руководством,
Уходят прочь от всяческих бед,
Отбросив корень всех злодеяний.

Но те, кто отвернулся от Твоего учения,
Даже после многолетних тяжких усилий,
Вновь оказавшись "снаружи" , обрастают множеством пороков
Из-за твёрдой веры в своё «я».

О чудо! Как у мудреца, понимающего различие 
Между следованием и не-следованием Твоему Учению,
Может в самом сердце не зародиться
Величайшее почтение к Тебе [и Твоему Учению]?

Есть ли нужда говорить о множестве Твоих Учений? 
Обретение даже общего понимания точного смысла
Каждой их малейшей части   
Уже дарует величайшее блаженство!

Увы! Мой ум порабощён омрачениями!
Пройдя долгий путь к прибежищу
В Твоих обширных достоинствах,
Я не обрёл ни толики подобного совершенства.

И всё же, при встрече с Владыкой смерти,
Пока не прервался поток моей жизни,
Я буду считать себя счастливцем из счастливцев
Даже за малую толику веры в Тебя!

----------

Karadur (27.10.2009), Айвар (10.11.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Если логикой разрушим все, на чем собственно будем сосредотачиваться?


Можно будет наконец-то сосредоточиться на страданиях, причинах их вызывающих и способах их прекращения.  :Smilie: 



> Возможно, но йогин тут ни причем, его уверенность даже нельзя назвать уверенностью, поскольку она не основывается на верификации. Он просто так видит. Что видит о том и говорит.


Т.е. йогин - это такой "нигилист" наизнанку, не отрицающий, но утверждающий все, что ему удалось "пощупать" в силу "безобразной и безнравственной неучености" по Далю. 

Что это еще за определения такие "просто так видеть"? А кто видит не "просто так"? И когда окурок бросают на тротуар просто так видят, а не верифицируют на сей счет. И когда пугаются громкого хлопка в темноте - просто так видят, а не верифицируют оправданность испуга прежде, чем испугаться. И когда подскальзываются на льду, просто так видят, а не верифицируют свое падение прежде, чем упасть.

Зачем вообще притянута верифицируемость и не верифицируемость предмета для выяснения того, что является знанием, а что верой? Даже в научном знание верификация перестала быть необходимой процедурой для признания суждения знанием, а говорится лишь о возможности верифицировать его. Более того, само понятие "верификация" слишком молодое понятие для применения его к различению знания и веры в буддизме.
Первая явная формулировка принципа верифицируемости была осуществлена Ф.Вайсманом в работе "Логический анализ понятий вероятности" (1930).

----------


## Пилигрим

Pavel


> Можно будет наконец-то сосредоточиться на страданиях, причинах их вызывающих и способах их прекращения.


Но тогда значит логика разрушила не все.




> Т.е. йогин - это такой "нигилист" наизнанку, не отрицающий, но утверждающий все, что ему удалось "пощупать" в силу "безобразной и безнравственной неучености" по Далю. 
> 
> Что это еще за определения такие "просто так видеть"? А кто видит не "просто так"? И когда окурок бросают на тротуар просто так видят, а не верифицируют на сей счет. И когда пугаются громкого хлопка в темноте - просто так видят, а не верифицируют оправданность испуга прежде, чем испугаться. И когда подскальзываются на льду, просто так видят, а не верифицируют свое падение прежде, чем упасть.
> 
> Зачем вообще притянута верифицируемость и не верифицируемость предмета для выяснения того, что является знанием, а что верой? Даже в научном знание верификация перестала быть необходимой процедурой для признания суждения знанием, а говорится лишь о возможности верифицировать его. Более того, само понятие "верификация" слишком молодое понятие для применения его к различению знания и веры в буддизме.
> Первая явная формулировка принципа верифицируемости была осуществлена Ф.Вайсманом в работе "Логический анализ понятий вероятности" (1930)


Это вы так вежливо обозвали меня дураком? :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Существование "в силу собственных свойств" отрицается философами-прасангиками, и это -- не нигилизм, а правильное постижение пустоты. А вот бытие на его относительном, неанализируемом уровне (взаимозависимость, закон кармы) отрицают именно "нигилисты". Конечно, грань между "бытием" и "небытием" в прасангике довольно тонкая, но всё же есть...


Это все отлично. Теперь вернемся к тому, что в моих словах Вы узрели нигилизм. Разве я отрицал сущетсование на относительном уровне взаимозависомого возникновения? Любое научное знание основано на том, что все существующее существует в рамках взаимозависимого возникновения, что выражается в представлении данной взаимозависимости на уровне формул, а не некой декларации такого представления в философском смысле. В этом смысле любой, кто придерживается научных знаний, а я себя именно к таким отношу, не может быть по Вашему определению нигилистом. 
Что касается отрицания существования "в силу собственных свойств", то я такого существования тоже не отрицаю, и рассматриваю его как оборотную сторону того же нигилизма - грубое и безумное отрицание относительной, но обладающей собственными свойствами Истины, а следовательно и эталона знания. Глупо говорить об истине относительно страданий и стремлении ее постижения на фоне провозглашения идеи (знания) о том, что истина не обладает собственным свойством истинности или свойством прекращать страдание, а лишь обладает свойствами, наделяемыми кем попало. Будда не обладает соответственно собственными свойствами Татхагаты, а пустота свойствами пустоты. Постигать то, что не имеет свойств кроме тех, которыми я готов наделять постигаемое - это философское безумие, через которое я прошел где-то к классе 10-м общеобразовательной школы, откровение, которое привело меня в восторг и доставляло мне непрерывно убывающее эстетическое удовольствие лет так до 28-ми. Но восторженное увлечение философствованием прошло - пора и делом заняться.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

To Pavel:

Вы слишком часто обращаетесь к словарям, имхо....Из словарей вряд ли можно чему-то по-настоящему научиться.

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel
> Но тогда значит логика разрушила не все.


В Вашем утверждении разочарование, сомнение или восторг?.. Надеюсь, что логика не разрушила хотя бы ум.



> Это вы так вежливо обозвали меня дураком?


Опять же надеюсь, что предыдущие мои вопрос и высказывание Вы не воспримите как вежливую оценку Ваших умственных способностей.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Это все отлично. Теперь вернемся к тому, что в моих словах Вы узрели нигилизм. Разве я отрицал сущетсование на относительном уровне взаимозависомого возникновения? Любое научное знание основано на том, что все существующее существует в рамках взаимозависимого возникновения, что выражается в представлении данной взаимозависимости на уровне формул, а не некой декларации такого представления в философском смысле. В этом смысле любой, кто придерживается научных знаний, а я себя именно к таким отношу, не может быть по Вашему определению нигилистом. 
> Что касается отрицания существования "в силу собственных свойств", то я такого существования тоже не отрицаю, и рассматриваю его как оборотную сторону того же нигилизма - грубое и безумное отрицание относительной, но обладающей собственными свойствами Истины, а следовательно и эталона знания. Глупо говорить об истине относительно страданий и стремлении ее постижения на фоне провозглашения идеи (знания) о том, что истина не обладает собственным свойством истинности или свойством прекращать страдание, а лишь обладает свойствами, наделяемыми кем попало. Будда не обладает соответственно собственными свойствами Татхагаты, а пустота свойствами пустоты. Постигать то, что не имеет свойств кроме тех, которыми я готов наделять постигаемое - это философское безумие, через которое я прошел где-то к классе 10-м общеобразовательной школы, откровение, которое привело меня в восторг и доставляло мне непрерывно убывающее эстетическое удовольствие лет так до 28-ми. Но восторженное увлечение философствованием прошло - пора и делом заняться.


Вот и займитесь делом....А то от концепций башка уже закипела... В смысле, моя.....

----------


## Pavel

> To Pavel:
> 
> Вы слишком часто обращаетесь к словарям, имхо....Из словарей вряд ли можно чему-то по-настоящему научиться.


К сожалению, приходится еще и часто обращаться к переводчикам - может научусь у них...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Вот и займитесь делом....А то от концепций башка уже закипела... В смысле, моя.....


"Будденовка" - это шапка такая особой формы и специальное практическое средство, чтобы пар выпускать из "кипящего моего разума возмущенного", рекомендую.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

Вот, попалось на просторах интернета:



> "Когда человек не такой, как вообще, потому один такой, а другой такой, и ум у него не для танцевания, а для устройства себя, для развязки свого существования, для сведения обхождения, и когда такой человек, ежели он вчёный, поднимется умом своим за тучи и там умом своим становится ещё выше Лаврской колокольни, и когда он студова глянет вниз, на людей, так они ему покажутся такие махонькие-махонькие, всё равно как мыши... пардон, как крисы... Потому что это же Человек! А тот, который он, это он, он тоже человек, невчёный, но... зачем же?! Это ж ведь очень и очень! *Да! Да! Но нет!* "
> 
> Г-н Голохвастов "За двома зайцями"


К чему бы это я ...? :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (28.10.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

> В Вашем утверждении разочарование, сомнение или восторг?.. Надеюсь, что логика не разрушила хотя бы ум.
> Опять же надеюсь, что предыдущие мои вопрос и высказывание Вы не воспримите как вежливую оценку Ваших умственных способностей.


Ни то, ни другое и ни третье, в нем логика.
Именно по поводу предыдущего я и спросил.

----------


## Нико

> "Будденовка" - это шапка такая особой формы и специальное практическое средство, чтобы пар выпускать из "кипящего моего разума возмущенного", рекомендую.


Мне это не требуется, т.к. разум не "кипит". Но всё равно спасибо!

----------


## Pavel

> Ни то, ни другое и ни третье, в нем логика.


Какая логика в появлении этой череды утверждений, вопросов и ответов:
1) 


> По сути, логика в буддизме служит разрушению всех понятийных конструкций для того, чтобы увидеть пустоту напрямую.


2) 


> Если логикой разрушим все, на чем собственно будем сосредотачиваться?


3) 


> Можно будет наконец-то сосредоточиться на страданиях, причинах их вызывающих и способах их прекращения.


4) 


> Но тогда значит логика разрушила не все.


Вроде как изначально речь шла не о "всем", а лишь о "всех понятийных конструкциях" [ума]. Разве Бодхисаттва перестал видеть страдания, причины их вызывающие и способы их прекращения, или сосредоточенность на них потерял?

----------


## Pavel

> Мне это не требуется, т.к. разум не "кипит". Но всё равно спасибо!


Если "бащка кипит", то тоже большинству помогает - большевики ведь придумали для себя, потому и большевиками назывались, что могли практику для большинства разработать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> я хочу ее как раз понять.


 Вы никогда этого не сделаете. Дзенские коаны вам в помощь, чтобы напрочь отбить у себя желание понять, то что за пределами мыслительного аппарата.

----------

Сергей А (27.10.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это заблуждение и насчет "мы" и насчет "знаем". Органы чувств у всех очень индивидуальны, поэтому при наборе в армию проводят врачебный анализ и на способность "узнавать" цвет, и на способность узнавать вкус, и на способность узнавать запах, и на способность узнавать звук.


Каждый кто пробывал знает на своем опыте вкус сахара. Это толкование феномена "знание", а индивидуальности и наборы в армию какие-то не имеют к этому никакого отношения.

----------


## Huandi

> А теперь давайте подумаем, что является пределом умозаключительного знания? к какой абсолютной истине приводит до конца осуществленный логический анализ? Ясно, что к пустоте, к шунье = "отсутствие собственных свойств".


Это только у прасангиков. Найдите тут прасангиков и поговорите с ними.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Какая логика в появлении этой череды утверждений, вопросов и ответов:
> 1) 
> 2) 
> 3)  
> 4) 
> Вроде как изначально речь шла не о "всем", а лишь о "всех понятийных конструкциях" [ума]. Разве Бодхисаттва перестал видеть страдания, причины их вызывающие и способы их прекращения, или сосредоточенность на них потерял?


4БИ такие же понятийные конструкции, коль скоро вы предлагаете на них сосредотачиваться, значит разрушаете не все. Вот такая логика.
Нет смысла разрушать понятийные конструкции, вполне достаточно обосновать их взаимозависимость, а с этим логика справляется вполне успешно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это только у прасангиков. Найдите тут прасангиков и поговорите с ними.


Дык и в чем проблема? Можете опровергнуть с позиции йогачары, сказать что-нибудь типа
Все сущее представлено двумя видами знания - мгновенным чувственным и, могущими иметь длительность, концептами. Первые относятся к достоверному, вторые - к фантазийному.
Но если рассмотрим, как мгновенное чувственное соотносится с концептами, думаю, все равно придем к той же пустоте.
Придется ведь объяснить
1. Откуда берется "мгновенное чувственное" и "концепты"? (а браться-то им неоткуда, потому что анатма).
2. Что такое "достоверное", как не тот же концепт? (а значит, хоть и достоверное, но ложное, фантазийное).

Такие дела...

----------

Нико (27.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Придется ведь объяснить
> 1. Откуда берется "мгновенное чувственное" и "концепты"? (а браться-то им неоткуда, потому что анатма).
> 2. Что такое "достоверное", как не тот же концепт? (а значит, хоть и достоверное, но ложное, фантазийное).


Первое - "берется" так как имеется причинность. Второе - достоверное означает "приводящее к цели".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "берется" так как имеется


Это хорошая формулировка. Но если применить к ней редукцию, останется просто "есть".
Значит уже не анатма.



> Второе - достоверное означает "приводящее к цели".


Но сначала, наверное, все-таки знание о цели, к которой должнО прийти?
Иначе как мы будем отличать достоверное от недостоверного?
То есть достоверность определяется через саму достоверность и получается, что идти никуда ненужно.
Поэтому формулировка "приводящее к цели" не может быть верной:
если мы знаем цель в том смысле, что она уже достигнута, то некуда приводить;
а если она еще не достигнута, но лишь сформулирована мыслью, то это концепт, и значит ложное.

----------


## Huandi

> Но


Забавное слово, но смысла в нем нет. Зачем вы отрезали от моей фразы смысло-содержащие части? 




> Но сначала, наверное, все-таки знание о цели, к которой должнО прийти?
> Иначе как мы будем отличать достоверное от недостоверного?


Давайте сперва разберемся, о чем вообще идет речь. А всякими прасангами займемся потом. Вы рассуждаете как о некоей последовательности действий. А достоверность определяется не через некую временную последовательность, а через отношение концепта к действительности - "цель" (артха) это верное знание (объекта). Дает нам ее концепт или нет - вот о чем речь. Действительность определяется через чувственное, то есть, решается насколько концепт верно соотносится с чувственным. Это вполне опытно доступное знание. Еще раз - истинность концептов определяется через их соотношение с чувственным.

----------


## Сергей Хос

То есть не все концепты - сфера фантазийного, а лишь некоторые, правильно я понял?

----------


## Huandi

> То есть не все концепты - сфера фантазийного, а лишь некоторые, правильно я понял?


Точнее, фантазийное может быть верным настолько, насколько соотносится с чувственным.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Точнее, фантазийное может быть верным настолько, насколько соотносится с чувственным.


Я бы переформулировал так: личная фантазия о чувственном, соотносимая с опытом, называется истиной (надеюсь, все же относительной, а не абсолютной).

В сущности, это один из способов высказать то, что я пытаюсь обосновать в этом треде.

Но, ИМХО, Великий Ачарья формулировал это с полной ясностью и до конца. А прочие школы - частично, "вокруг-да-около".

----------


## Huandi

> Я бы переформулировал так: личная фантазия о чувственном, соотносимая с опытом, называется истиной (надеюсь, все же относительной, а не абсолютной).


Только эта формулировка не имеет отношения к тому, о чем говорил я.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Только эта формулировка не имеет отношения к тому, о чем говорил я.


Нет, не понимаю, почему.
Вы вроде не возражаете против приведенной выше формулировки, как отражающей воззрение Нираламбанавады:
Все сущее представлено двумя видами знания - мгновенным чувственным и, могущими иметь длительность, концептами. Первые относятся к достоверному, вторые - к фантазийному.

Далее Вы говорите: истинность концептов определяется через их соотношение с чувственным.

Но концепты по предыдущему определению относятся к фантазийному, и я соглашаюсь: действительно, фантазию о чувственном, соотносимую с опытом, можно назвать истиной.
Что не так?

----------


## Huandi

> Что не так?


Речь шла не о "фантазии о чувственном", а о собственно чувственном. Фантазию фантазией нельзя проверить.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Речь шла не о "фантазии о чувственном", а о собственно чувственном.


Но нам никак не дано "собственно чувственное", а лишь представление о нем.
Ведь сами органы чувств - такое же чувственное. Для того, чтобы сделать результат их деятельности фактором своего сознания, надобно его концептуализировать, то есть перевести в сферу концептуального, фантазийного.

----------


## Huandi

> Но нам никак не дано "собственно чувственное"


Дано. Так как это вид познания. То, что чувственное всегда фактически связано с выводным, не отменяет самого факта наличия чувственного, и принципиального различия его со знанием выводным.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дано. Так как это вид познания. То, что чувственное всегда фактически связано с выводным, не отменяет самого факта наличия чувственного, и принципиального различия его со знанием выводным.


Нельзя говорить о "факте наличия чувственного", но лишь о знании такого факта. Это знание уже есть концепт, фантазийное.
Можно, конечно, сказать, "я знаю, что я чувствую (должен бы чувствовать), хотя на самом деле ничего не чувствую". Но это будет тем более концепт.

----------


## Huandi

> Нельзя говорить о "факте наличия чувственного", но лишь о знании такого факта. Это знание уже есть концепт, фантазийное.


Ну сколько можно... Есть ДВА вида ЗНАНИЯ - чувственное и выводное (концептуальное). Они принципиально различны - что есть одно, то не есть другое. Но оба они есть ЗНАНИЕ.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну сколько можно... Есть ДВА вида ЗНАНИЯ - чувственное и выводное (концептуальное). Они принципиально различны - что есть одно, то не есть другое. Но оба они есть ЗНАНИЕ.


Ну зачем же так кричать-то? я Вас прекрасно слышу.
Вы знаете, вернее, полагаете, что есть два вида знания, которые принципиально различны.
При этом познаете Вы это, очевидно, каким-то третьим видом знания, которое утверждает для Вас эту формулировку как истину.
Это и есть вера.
И ненадо так волноваться.

----------

Echo (28.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> При этом познаете Вы это, очевидно, каким-то третьим видом знания, которое утверждает для Вас эту формулировку как истину.


Не надо третьего вида, достаточно одного, который уже есть. 




> Ну зачем же так кричать-то? я Вас прекрасно слышу.
> И ненадо так волноваться.


Похоже, не докричаться. Вы пишете исходя из некого собственного "разумения", каких-то своих мнений, а не на основе буддийской философии. У меня нет ни способности, ни времени, обсуждать личные мнения всех участников БФ, и то, как они находят ложным многое из того, что не удосужились изучить хотя бы в общих чертах.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Похоже, не докричаться. Вы пишете исходя из некого собственного "разумения", каких-то своих мнений, а не на основе буддийской философии. У меня нет ни способности, ни времени, обсуждать личные мнения всех участников БФ, и то, как они находят ложным многое из того, что не удосужились изучить хотя бы в общих чертах.


Забавно, что совершенно такие же соображения некогда высказывал в Ваш адрес Аркадий Щербаков:

Мне представляется совершенно бессмысленным вести беседы между прасангиками и *представителями всяческих малоизвестных направлений, вроде   Нираламбанавады  (так недавно стал называть свою традицию Хуанди). Это пустая трата времени и сил.* Мало ли кто как себя назовет. Многим людям просто нечего делать и они от скуки сидят сутками на БФ, поэтому время от времени придумывают себе всяческие наименования, традиции, школы и т.п. И вот когда такие выдумщики начинают вести беседу, то самое мудрое – просто удалиться и не мешать им  :Smilie: 

Вы же в этом топике заявляли, что
Huandi19.04.2003, 03:17
 Нираламбанавада  - это учение Дхармакирти, сватантрика-йогачара. Нир - отсутствие, аламбана - опора. Смысл в том, что наше познание мира не берет реальные данные из внешнего мира (то есть не опирается), а конструирует феноменальное окружение на основе *непознаваемых* мгновенных *чувственных данных*.
А теперь, вроде, говорите нечто совершенно иное; напротив, здесь я отстаиваю позицию, которую Вы тогда излагали как свою.

Сменили веру?
Ну тогда хоть уберите "Нираламбанавада", из профиля чтобы не путать людей.
Или объясните, что это такое, согласно своей новой вере.

----------


## Huandi

> Сменили веру?


Просто в том древнем сообщении неточная формулировка. Многое по ходу изучения понимается лучше. Я же не родился с этими знаниями. Хотите этим доказать что я лгун, дурак и прочее? Да ради бога...




> Ну тогда хоть уберите "Нираламбанавада", чтобы не путать людей.


Пожалуйтесь на меня администрации форума.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Просто в том древнем сообщении неточная формулировка. Многое по ходу изучения понимается лучше. Я же не родился с этими знаниями. Хотите этим доказать что я лгун, дурак и прочее? Да ради бога...


Да нет. Просто Вы мне вменили, что я пишу "исходя из некого собственного "разумения". А Вы, надо полагать, пишете из глубокого познания истины учения. Но видите: нет ничего постоянного; один раз то, что Вы излагали с большой уверенностью (*точнее - искренне в это веря*), оказалось неточным (и кажется, с точностью до наоборот). Кто знает, что Вас ждет впереди.
Скромнее надо быть, только и всего.
А то ведь получается, что и философия - предмет веры: раньше Huandi верил в одно, а теперь - в другое.

----------


## Huandi

Я же не сказал, что тогда понимал не так, как сейчас. Именно формулировка неточная - вопрос только в том, что _называть_ познанием. Тогда было написано скорее с  кантианской позиции, только и всего. А сейчас ближе к оригинальному тексту.




> Кто знает, что Вас ждет впереди.
> Скромнее надо быть, только и всего.


Пришлите мне миллион рублей, пожалуйста, вместе со списком всех советов.




> философия - предмет веры


Для дураков. Если бы я верил, то как раз бы не мог исправлять прошлые неточности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Именно формулировка неточная - вопрос только в том, что _называть_ познанием. Тогда было написано скорее с  кантианской позиции, только и всего. А сейчас ближе к оригинальному тексту.


Понятно. Старик Иммануил европейские мозги сильно запудрил, это верно. Но раз уж нам довелось освободиться от его тенет, прокомментируйте пож. свои высказывания:



> 1. Есть ДВА вида ЗНАНИЯ - чувственное и выводное (концептуальное). Они принципиально различны - что есть одно, то не есть другое. Но оба они есть ЗНАНИЕ.
> 2. Не надо третьего вида, достаточно одного, который уже есть


Итак: каким занием Вы познаете, что есть два вида знания? Это и есть то самое "одно, которого достаточно"?
И какое оно - если "третьего не дано": непосредственно чувственное или выводное?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы бредите?


Да нет. Вроде как всего лишь делаю вывод из Ваших слов: "Будда был буддистом".
Хотя, конечно, на мой взгляд формулировка совершенно бредовая. Ни вот такие же и выводы.

----------


## Huandi

> Итак: каким занием Вы познаете, что есть два вида знания? Это и есть то самое "одно, которого достаточно"?
> И какое оно - если "третьего не дано": непосредственно чувственное или выводное?


Разумеется, знание о двух источниках познания обычным людям не дается прямо чувственным. Оно выводное. Но оно опирается на чувственное, как вообще на наш опыт. Впрочем, можно это познать и прямо - йогически.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разумеется, знание о двух источниках познания обычным людям не дается прямо чувственным. Оно выводное. Но оно опирается на чувственное, как вообще на наш опыт. Впрочем, можно это познать и прямо - йогически.


Понятно.
То есть Вы больше не считаете верной формулировку йогачары о том, что
Все сущее представлено двумя видами знания - мгновенным чувственным и, могущими иметь длительность, концептами. Первые относятся к достоверному, вторые - к фантазийному.?

----------


## Huandi

> То есть Вы больше не считаете верной формулировку йогачары о том, что


Откуда такой вывод? Как из одного в вашем уме родилась связь с другим? Сформулируйте.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Откуда такой вывод? Как из одного в вашем уме родилась связь с другим? Сформулируйте.


Потому что из этой формулировки следует, что знание о двух источниках познания, будучи выводным, является фантазийным, недостоверным. Оно ведь не есть мгновенное прямое знание чувственного восприятия.
А Вы говорите о нем как о достоверном.
Почему?

----------


## Huandi

Оба вида знания есть верные.  Под "фантазией" не имелась в виду "ложность", а имелось в виду, что это знание продуцируется воображением.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Оба вида знания есть верные.  Под "фантазией" не имелась в виду "ложность", а имелось в виду, что это знание продуцируется воображением.


То есть воображение продуцирует достоверное знание.
Так?

----------


## Huandi

> То есть воображение продуцирует достоверное знание.
> Так?


Верное мышление дает верное знание.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Доказывать то, что _дано_ нет необходимости, и нет нужды в него верить — оно самоочевидно.
> 
> 
> Не уверенности, а очевидности (в его истинности).


То есть предел обоснования - не суждение и логика, а самоочевидность?
Уже лучше.




> Нагарждуна опровергает субстанцию, метафизику, т.е. ошибочное мышление.


Ну да. В смысле Нагарджуны (и Праджняпарамиты) это и означает отсутствие у дхарм собственных свойств.
Если нет метафизической субстанциональности, то этим свойствам не на что опираться, не в чем "пребывать".
А если мы постулируем у дхарм собственные свойства, придется признать и их метафиз. субстанциональность. Со всеми вытекающими абсурдными следствиями.
"Какие дхармы?" -"Такие (таттха)".
Это все, что можно о них сказать. Так же и о Татхагате.




> Вы никак не можете убедиться в "дважды два четыре"?


Еще раз: прежде чем появится дваждыдва необходимо определить понияте "число" и операцию сложения. Только после этого можно в чем-то убедиться.



> _Татхата_ классически определяется как _то, что так, а не иначе_. С признаками там всё в порядке.


Классически определяется - где?
Из чего такой вывод?
Я вывожу из этимологиии:
de bzhin nyid = tathata, suchness, like-this-ness, just-this-ness, just as it is, thusness, actual state of existence, reality, identity, essence, that-ness, pure fact of being, real nature, reality as it is, *de (a pointer), bzhin (continuity of what is pointed out), nyid (emphasis, forget about anything else)*




> У вас странная пустотность. Но даже в таком виде она имеет свойства ("не иметь закономерностей и свойств").


Расскажите о другой.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Для С.Х. по поводу его мнения, что _Будда не был буддистом_.
> 
> Согласны с тем, что буддист, это тот кто следует учению Будды? Тогда
> Так как буддист следует учению Будды, а Будда даёт это учение.


То есть Будда следует учению, которое дает сам себе.
Но зачем ему давать себе учение, которое он уже имеет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Верное мышление дает верное знание.


Почему же тогда Вы согласны
1. С определением концептов как фантазийных
2. С противопоставлением их достоверному знанию мгновенного чувственного восприятия?

Все сущее представлено двумя видами знания - мгновенным чувственным и, могущими иметь длительность, концептами. Первые относятся к достоверному, вторые - к фантазийному
Или в этой формулировке что-то не так? Тогда скажите, что именно.

----------


## Huandi

> Почему же тогда Вы согласны
> 1. С определением концептов как фантазийных


Ровно в том смысле, в котором уже сказал - производятся воображением. Мышление есть производящее воображение, кальпана. Верность его обуславливается логичностью.




> 2. С противопоставлением их достоверному знанию мгновенного чувственного восприятия?


Противопоставлен источник знаний - чувственное и производящее воображение. А не верность этих знаний. Верность не противопоставляется.




> Или в этой формулировке что-то не так? Тогда скажите, что именно.


Все так, если понимать слова правильно, в контексте. А не так как в голову взбредет. "Фантазию" надо поставить в кавычки, это просто прямой перевод слова "кальпана".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нельзя отрицать у дхарм собственные свойства, так как дхармы только и являются собственными свойствами.


Уверены?
Вообще-то махаянская трактовка иная: они *видятся* как имеющие собственные свойства на уровне относительной истины, но это иллюзия.
Абсолютная же истина состоит в том, что они пусты от самобытия, не имеют собственных свойств.




> Пустота, это когда есть одно и нет другого.


No comments.
Даже не знаю, что на это и сказать...

----------

Нико (28.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ровно в том смысле, в котором уже сказал - производятся воображением. Мышление есть производящее воображение, кальпана. Верность его обуславливается логичностью.


Это что за штука такая - логичность. Свойство такое или предмет?
М.б. все же логикой?
А логика это не кальпана?
То есть верность кальпаны обуславливается кальпаной.
Круг замкнулся. Что и следовало ожидать.




> Противопоставлен источник знаний - чувственное и производящее воображение. А не верность этих знаний. Верность не противопоставляется.


Да? А я понял это как противопоставление:
Первые относятся к достоверному, вторые - к фантазийному




> Все так, если понимать слова правильно, в контексте. А не так как в голову взбредет. "Фантазию" надо поставить в кавычки, это просто прямой перевод слова "кальпана".


Понятно. Видимо, Вы считаете, что есть правильная кальпана, а есть неправильная. Правильная правильно соотносится с истинным мгновенным чувственным восприятием, а неправильная - нет.
Тогда нужно спросить: они из одного источника или из разных?
Если из одного (ума), то почему различаются? А если из разных - то что это за источники?

----------


## Huandi

> Да? А я понял это как противопоставление:
> Первые относятся к достоверному, вторые - к фантазийному


Я ошибочно полагал, что вы знакомы с предметом, раз стали испльзовать все эти жаргонизмы -  "фантазию" и т.п. Поэтому,  писал сперва без уточнений. Нет, вы неверно понимали. А как надо уже раз 10 тут написано.




> Это что за штука такая - логичность. Свойство такое или предмет?
> М.б. все же логикой?
> А логика это не кальпана?
> То есть верность кальпаны обуславливается кальпаной.
> Круг замкнулся. Что и следовало ожидать.


Логичность это свойтсво верного мышления. Верное познание обусловлено верным познанием. Не вижу тут никакого "круга". Это ведь не определение понятия через само себя. Тут все логично.




> Видимо, Вы считаете, что есть правильная кальпана, а есть неправильная.


Есть вид верного познания, и его определение. Ложное же познание познанием вообще не считается, а есть бред, ошибочное. 




> они из одного источника или из разных?


Что еще за "источник"? В контексте тут только источник познания попадался. Ошибочное мышление не он и не из него. Источник ошибочного мышления - васаны, авидья и т.п.

----------


## Pavel

> 4БИ такие же понятийные конструкции, коль скоро вы предлагаете на них сосредотачиваться, значит разрушаете не все. Вот такая логика.


Я не предлагал сосредотачиваться на 4БИ, а говорил о том, что сосредоточенное восприятие страдания, его причин и путей его прекращения остается и при разрушении всех логических конструкций и даже самой логики. Для того, чтобы воспринять боль или прекратить боль, или не создавать причин для возникновения боли не требуются ни какие логические умопостроения. По крайней мере мы ничего не знаем о том, чтобы они требовались Бодхисаттвам. Или знаем что требуются?.. 

На 4БИ сосредоточен ум буддиста, идущего по пути Будд, ибо знание о 4БИ ему дано пока лишь конструктивное, логическое. Равно как и знание о пустоте.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Логичность это свойтсво верного мышления. Верное познание обусловлено верным познанием. Не вижу тут никакого "круга". Это ведь не определение понятия через само себя. Тут все логично.


Странно, что не видите круга.
Логичность (=верное мышление) - это свойтсво верного мышления.
Верное познание есть верное познание.По-моему, это вообще не определения.
Это не круг даже, а просто топтание на одном месте.




> Есть вид верного познания, и его определение. Ложное же познание познанием вообще не считается, а есть бред, ошибочное.


А определение верного познания - результат еще более верного.
И так до бесконечности.




> В контексте тут только источник познания попадался.


Как называется?

----------


## Pavel

> Каждый кто пробывал знает на своем опыте вкус сахара. Это толкование феномена "знание", а индивидуальности и наборы в армию какие-то не имеют к этому никакого отношения.


И Вы считаете. что Вам кто-то поверит, что Вы вкус сахара и вместе с ним обретение понятий "сладкое" и "сахар" обрели исключительно в результате самостоятельного перетаскивания всего подряд через свой рот?  :Smilie:  Странные у Вас взгляды на тот счет, что имеет в Вашей жизни значение, а что не имеет. Я бы с такими взглядами выбросил из собственного сознания алфавит и продролжал бы таскать все через рот, либо признал взаимозависимость возникновения собственных взглядов/представлений и взглядов/представлений других людей как нечто более важное, чем таскание через рот и сличение полученных вкусовых ощущений от различных предметов, что собственно и порождает такие методы обретения знания как логическое мышление или обучение у Учителей. Впрочем, я не призываю отказываться от пробования на вкус, а лишь призываю не слишком доверять своим чувственным восприятиям.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То есть для необразованных мирян.


Вообще-то, Нагарджуна - монах.
И довольно образованный.
Для своего времени, конечно.

----------

Нико (28.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Верное познание обусловлено верным познанием. Не вижу тут никакого "круга". Это ведь не определение понятия через само себя.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Странно, что не видите круга.
> Логичность (=верное мышление) - это свойтсво верного мышления.
> Верное познание есть верное познание.По-моему, это вообще не определения.
> Это не круг даже, а просто топтание на одном месте.


Внимательнее чуток. Про "отсутствие круга" было про обусловленность познания познанием. 

Какую вы видите ошибку в том, что логичность это свойство верного мышления? 




> Как называется?


Праманы называется. Вывод и чувственное.

----------


## Pavel

> Согласны с тем, что буддист, это тот кто следует учению Будды?


Относительно буддиста слово "следовать" в значении "идти во-след" выглядит вполне обоснованно. Говорить же о человеке, что он идет во-след собственным следам (учение - это тот след, который человек оставил после себя) было бы уместно лишь в случае обвинения его в том, что он ходит по кругу.  :Smilie:  Если же рассуждать таким образом, что буддист по той причине, что следует взглядам и представлениям Себя, кого остальные называют Буддой, то До скорее не буддист. а Доист, а Сергей Хос - Сергейхостист... Следовало бы акцентировать внимание на том, что до Будды были другие будды, а Будда следовал их Учению, а не собственным взглядам и представлениям. И что нам известно на этот счет?

----------


## Pavel

> Точнее, фантазийное может быть верным настолько, насколько соотносится с чувственным.


Ну, да. Если эротические фантазии вызвали палюцию, то значит половой акт имел место быть и пора проверяться на беременность.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Ну вот, наконец-то Хос столкнулся с Хуанди  :Smilie: . 

Вспоминается цитата из недавнего учения Е.С. Далай-ламы:

"Возможно, вы считаете себя умнее Нагарджуны, потому что, в отличие от него, умеете пользоваться компьютером"....

----------


## Нико

> Нельзя отрицать у дхарм собственные свойства, так как дхармы только и являются собственными свойствами.
> 
> 
> Им этого не нужно. Они даны.
> 
> Все дхамы татхата. Т.е. _таковы, а не иные_. Т.е. имеют собственное свойство, признак, свалакшану.
> 
> 
> Помню определенеи татхаты. Выводить смысл понятия из этимологии слова довольно странно.
> ...


А Вы приверженец "пустоты от другого"? Это не прасангика -- точно!
И "данность дхарм" -- это чья позиция? 
Вот "четыре печати", признание которых определяет, буддист вы или не будист:

1) всё составное непостоянно
2) всё загрязнённое имеет природу страдания
3) все дхармы пусты и бессамостны
4) нирвана есть покой

Как у Вас с третьим пунктом?

Кстати, именно из этимологии слова (на санскрите) выводится  смысл понятия. Например, "парамартхасатья" -- "истина для высшего объекта", а "самвритисатья" -- "истина для (сознания)-покрова".  

Извините, просто у Вас в традиции указана Махаяна, а это значит, что воззрение Ваше должно относиться либо к Мадхьямике, либо к Читтаматре. Ни того, ни другого пока не вижу.

----------


## До

> А Вы приверженец "пустоты от другого"? Это не прасангика -- точно! И "данность дхарм" -- это чья позиция?


Видимо у всех, кроме прасангиков.




> Вот "четыре печати", признание которых определяет, буддист вы или не будист:


Думаю С.Х. не согласится, у него ведь и Будда не буддист.




> 1) всё составное непостоянно
> 2) всё загрязнённое имеет природу страдания
> 3) все дхармы пусты и бессамостны
> 4) нирвана есть покой
> 
> Как у Вас с третьим пунктом?


Всё в порядке.




> Кстати, именно из этимологии слова (на санскрите) выводится  смысл понятия.


Нет, из этимологии смысл не выводится. Смысл объясняется квалифицированным учителем.




> Извините, просто у Вас в традиции указана Махаяна, а это значит, что воззрение Ваше должно относиться либо к Мадхьямике, либо к Читтаматре. Ни того, ни другого пока не вижу.


Ну что поделать.




> Вспоминается цитата из недавнего учения Е.С. Далай-ламы:
> 
> "Возможно, вы считаете себя умнее Нагарджуны, потому что, в отличие от него, умеете пользоваться компьютером"....


Я не считаю себя умнее Нагарджуны, прошу не приписывать мне фантазии С.Х.

----------


## Нико

> Видимо у всех, кроме прасангиков.
> 
> Нет, у читтаматринов тоже...Они не признают реальность внешних объектов.
> 
> 
> Думаю С.Х. не согласится, у него ведь и Будда не буддист.
> 
> 
> Будду глупо называть буддистом, т.к. он -- основоположник этого учения. Кстати, а Христос -- христианин? 
> ...


Слава богу!  :Smilie:

----------


## Пилигрим

[QUOTE=Pavel;296205]


> Я не предлагал сосредотачиваться на 4БИ, а говорил о том, что сосредоточенное восприятие страдания, его причин и путей его прекращения остается и при разрушении всех логических конструкций и даже самой логики. Для того, чтобы воспринять боль или прекратить боль, или не создавать причин для возникновения боли не требуются ни какие логические умопостроения. По крайней мере мы ничего не знаем о том, чтобы они требовались Бодхисаттвам. Или знаем что требуются?..


Ну не предлагали так не предлагали, уличать в обратном я вас не буду, суть не в этом. Я то  как раз предлагаю на них сосредотачиваться, не пугаясь того, что они, пока, до прямого их познания, все же концепции, на том основании, что как концепции они логичны. Не стоит только, до их прямого познания считать их прямым знанием, против чего, интуитивно верно, но пока неумело объясняя это, восстает топикстартер.
Теперь по поводу вашего вопроса. Нет не требуются. И почему? Дело в том, что как справедливо заметил в одном из сообщений Huandi, важно уяснить насколько наше выводное (концептуальное) знание соответствует нашему воспринятому чувственно, и вот тут то мы сталкиваемся с тем, что почти никогда наше чувственное, за редким исключением, к которому относится приведенный вам пример с болью, не соответствует выводному. Многие необоснованно, чрезмерно доверяя своему чувственному опыту, решают, что именно логически выведенное и есть причина такого противоречия и начинают его рушить, а то и  вообще решают отбросить логику, объявив ее несостоятельной. Но мадхьямики-прасангики, мастера утонченного анализа, говорят нет, в данном противоречии виновато не умопостороение, если оно логично, но чувственное восприятие, поскольку ум, в состоянии неведения, все воспринятое им, с самого первого момента восприятия, воспринимает как имеющее самобытие, а это ошибка, поскольку логика не находит даже и пылинки такого самобытия, во всех десяти сторонах. Путь нам необходим для того, что бы исправить наше чувственное восприятие, в соответствии с логически верно выведенным. Поскольку Арья, исправив свое восприятие, зрит пустоту напрямую, в логическом обосновании, у него просто нет необходимости, но он не считает, на этом основании, его неверным, оно ему необходимо только для того, что бы помочь нам, не имеющим такого восприятия. 
Теперь собственно о вере. 
Вера в Гуру нам необходима: "Тише, со слухом у меня все в порядке, вера, вера, вот мое наставление" ответил Атиша. Но, любой Гуру, говоря ученикам если вы мне верите, то я вас вытащу, если нет, то не смогу, предупреждает, вслед за Буддой Шакьямуни, что эта вера должна быть логически обоснованной.

----------

Нико (28.10.2009), Сергей Хос (28.10.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> а лишь призываю не слишком доверять своим чувственным восприятиям.


Нет уж... я лучше Будду послушаю, который учит опираться на собственный опыт.

----------


## Huandi

> Ну вот, наконец-то Хос столкнулся с Хуанди


Вы этого долго ждали? Непонятно, почему? Хос вроде не специалист в темах, по которым тут спорит (старается, и молодец). В смысле, что он даже сам себя так не позиционирует.  Если хотите найти хорошего прасангика-диспутанта тут на форуме, то это Ильят.

----------


## Pavel

> Теперь по поводу вашего вопроса. Нет не требуются. И почему? Дело в том, что как справедливо заметил в одном из сообщений Huandi, важно уяснить насколько наше выводное (концептуальное) знание соответствует нашему воспринятому чувственно, и вот тут то мы сталкиваемся с тем, что почти никогда наше чувственное, за редким исключением, к которому относится приведенный вам пример с болью, не соответствует выводному. Многие необоснованно, чрезмерно доверяя своему чувственному опыту, решают, что именно логически выведенное и есть причина такого противоречия и начинают его рушить, а то и  вообще решают отбросить логику, объявив ее несостоятельной. Но мадхьямики-прасангики, мастера утонченного анализа, говорят нет, в данном противоречии виновато не умопостороение, если оно логично, но чувственное восприятие, поскольку ум, в состоянии неведения, все воспринятое им, с самого первого момента восприятия, воспринимает как имеющее самобытие, а это ошибка, поскольку логика не находит даже и пылинки такого самобытия, во всех десяти сторонах.


Вы действительно считаете, что все, что Вами сейчас сказано как-то отвечает на  Вами же поставленный вопрос "Почему?" относительно того, что Бодхисаттвам нет нужды в конструктивном мышлении для обнаружения страдания, причин его порождающих и пути его прекращения?



> Путь нам необходим для того, что бы исправить наше чувственное восприятие, в соответствии с логически верно выведенным.


 Давайте попробуем говорить не за нас, а за себя. И вот почему. Я, например, не вижу нужды в исправлении чувственного восприятия, а вот нкужду в Пути вижу. Отсюда логически напрашивается вывод, что мне Путь нужен для чего-то другого. Хотя я признаю, что предложенный Путь Буддой Готамой может быть использован для чего угодно кем угодно.



> Поскольку Арья, исправив свое восприятие, зрит пустоту напрямую, в логическом обосновании, у него просто нет необходимости, но он не считает, на этом основании, его неверным, оно ему необходимо только для того, что бы помочь нам, не имеющим такого восприятия.


Давайте опять не говорить за нас. Для меня нет логического обоснования видения пустоты, хотя я легко отличаю ведро полное воды от ведра пустого. Все как-то наоборот. Все логические обоснования "пустоты" как некого универсального единого свойства мира не выдерживают никакой критики самой логики. Логика здесь и не возможна, т.к. опираться она вынуждена на понятия, лишенные каких-либо свойств. Пустотность ведра от воды легко выводится из свойства воды обладать способностью наполнять ведро. Если же вода аксиоматически не обладает таким свойством, то и ведро логически не может рассматриваться как пустое или полное от воды.  Логическое же обоснование отсутствия свойств у всего, с чем соприкасается восприятие, лишено признаков логики ибо логически доказывать то, что дано аксиоматически в духе, если каждая часть аксиоматически лишены свойств, то и целое лишено свойств, представляет то, что Сергей Хос верно назвал "туфталогией". Логика - это метод получения умозаключения. Если в основу проверки метода ложится "очевидность", то значит чувственное восприятие становится первичным по отношению к логике (определяющим). По другому и не должно получаться, в противном случае той же логикой придется проверять логику на работоспособность.



> Теперь собственно о вере.


Здесь все совсем плохо. Напомню, что собственно уже несколько десятков страниц дебатов именно и посвящены различению того, что является верой, а что знанием. И все эти полеты фантазии в пустоту или логику, в чувственное восприятие или конструктивное (фантазийное) именно для того и делаются, чтобы найти различие, а оно все не находится ни логически, ни как очевидность на чувственном уровне. В том-то и дело, что сущностного различия нет - оно эмоциональное, "количественное", если хотите, не качественное. Веселее всего наблюдать, когда кто-нибудь стоит на позиции, что ни какое6 явление не обладает сущностным свойством, пытается найти сущностное различие логически.  :Smilie:  Вот уж где единственно доступный метод найти различие между знанием и верой - это объявить: "Вот это я вижу как веру, а вот это я вижу как знание и никак не иначе и неверным это быть не может, т.к. вера и знание собственными свойствами знания или веры обладать не могут аксиоматически, а значит и ошибаться я не могу - это очевидность для меня!!!". Нет же, продолжают искаться логические обоснования именно того, что вера может быть и не верой вовсе вне моего восприятия. а знание вовсе и не знанием вне моего восприятия да еще и при условии, что таковые не обладают никакими собственными свойствами, а только свойствам и, которыми их наделяыет мое восприятие. Чудеса логики, опирающейся на очевидность!!!!



> Вера в Гуру нам необходима: "Тише, со слухом у меня все в порядке, вера, вера, вот мое наставление" ответил Атиша. Но, любой Гуру, говоря ученикам если вы мне верите, то я вас вытащу, если нет, то не смогу, предупреждает, вслед за Буддой Шакьямуни, что эта вера должна быть логически обоснованной.


В данном примере Вы споткнулись о слово "вера" в значении "доверие". Замените в высказывании слово "вера" на "доверие" и все станет на свои места, а вопрос о различении веры и знания умрет, т.к. ни какого значения не имеет, в результате знания или веры возникло доверие Гуру.

Нет разницы между верой и знанием. А догматические высказывания о том, что следующий учению по вере может отлепиться, а следующий по знанию никогда не отлепится от учения - это просто догма, не имеющая под собой ни собственного опыта, ни логического обоснования, опирающегося на опыт, а главное никакого собственного различения между верой и знанием.

Пилигрим, еще раз обращаю Ваше внимание на то, что попытка обосновать различие между верой и знанием не может не опираться на видение этого различия. Этого видения не демонстрирует никто из участников обсуждения. И тут Сергей Хос мог бы выглядеть как понимающий отсутствие этого различия, если бы не пытался логически его обосновать через отсутствие каких-либо собственных свойств у чего-либо (через пустотность). Ведь такое обоснование ведет к тому. что различия нет между рекой, гноем, деревом, знанием, умом, верой... все равно между чем и чем, а есть лишь различие в восприятии (кривизне зеркала). И кому нужна его логика доказательства бессамостности через аксиому бессамостности? Впрочем, как я понимаю, его это не должно смущать, т.к. логика так же бессамостна, а значит может обладать свойством логичности для каждого своим.

Так что рекомендую не изменять принципу - пробовать на вкус: вкусно, значит логика; не вкусно, значит вера. Хоть в чем-то должна же быть осознанность и как следствие последовательность (принципиальность)? А то так недолго в погоне за пустотностью и Путь сделать без присущих ему свойств, а следовательно и не принципиально каким и куда.

----------


## Тацумоку

Офтоп:
теги темы - "_вера, доверие, знание, трэш_"  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Вы этого долго ждали? Непонятно, почему? Хос вроде не специалист в темах, по которым тут спорит (старается, и молодец). В смысле, что он даже сам себя так не позиционирует.  Если хотите найти хорошего прасангика-диспутанта тут на форуме, то это Ильят.


Да уж, ждала  :Smilie:  

А по поводу того, что Хос "не специалист" -- улыбнуло  :Smilie: .

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Офтоп:
> теги темы - "_вера, доверие, знание, трэш_"


Это не удивительно: самое существенное в этом мире частенько попадает в треш. По-настоящему процветает лишь индустрия развлечений.

----------

Fritz (28.10.2009), Pavel (28.10.2009), Сергей А (28.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Вы этого долго ждали? Непонятно, почему? Хос вроде не специалист в темах, по которым тут спорит (старается, и молодец). В смысле, что он даже сам себя так не позиционирует.  Если хотите найти хорошего прасангика-диспутанта тут на форуме, то это Ильят.


Замечательная черта, отличающая человека образованного и умного от человека необученного и глупого, тем, что образованный и умный должен спорить не от своего лица, а от лица какого-нибудь мудреца, чью мудрость еще должен обрести (например от лица прасангика). И человек необразованный и не умный по той причине таковым и является, что никак не может взять в толк, а почему тот прасангик считается чем-то умнее его, чтобы сначала ему, дураку, следовало бы стать прасангиком, а уж потом пытаться оспаривать взгляды прасангика. 

Впрочем, метод настолько широко распространен, что буддисты от христинан в ответ на их критику только и слышат, что не христианин не может критиковать то, чего не ведает как христианин, а буддисты не устают то же самое повторять относительно критики тех или иных их представлений со стороны христиан или атеистов. Ну, а уж коли увидели критика среди "своих" - не буддист значит, еретик и недоучка.

----------


## Pavel

> 1) Многие необоснованно, чрезмерно доверяя своему чувственному опыту, решают, что именно логически выведенное и есть причина такого противоречия и начинают его рушить, а то и  вообще решают отбросить логику, объявив ее несостоятельной. 
> 
> 2) Но мадхьямики-прасангики, мастера утонченного анализа, говорят нет, в данном противоречии виновато не умопостороение, если оно логично, но чувственное восприятие, поскольку ум, в состоянии неведения, все воспринятое им, с самого первого момента восприятия, воспринимает как имеющее самобытие, а это ошибка, поскольку логика не находит даже и пылинки такого самобытия, во всех десяти сторонах.


Если мадхьямики-прасангики логически обосновывают ошибочность доверия восприятию всего как обладающего самобытием путем указания на то, что их логическое умопостроение такого самобытия не обнаруживает (заметьте, самобытие по условию задачи возникало в результате чувственного восприятия, как очевидность, например), то такой логике - грош цена!!!! Либо Вы неверно представляете метод их доказательства, либо вывод напрашивается сам собой: то, что прасангики считаются мастерами логики - ошибочное мнение. Почему и лучше говорить не от имени прасангиков, а от своего имени, а уж соответствует Ваша точка зрения чьей-либо еще, кто как-то кем-то зовется, или нет не имеет значения.

----------


## Нико

> Что касается отрицания существования "в силу собственных свойств", то я такого существования тоже не отрицаю, и рассматриваю его как оборотную сторону того же нигилизма - грубое и безумное отрицание относительной, но обладающей собственными свойствами Истины, а следовательно и эталона знания. Глупо говорить об истине относительно страданий и стремлении ее постижения на фоне провозглашения идеи (знания) о том, что истина не обладает собственным свойством истинности или свойством прекращать страдание, а лишь обладает свойствами, наделяемыми кем попало. Будда не обладает соответственно собственными свойствами Татхагаты, а пустота свойствами пустоты.


Проблема, кажется,  том, что я пытаюсь с Вами дискутировать с позиции прасангики, которая отрицает самобытие даже условно. Прасангику мадхьямику её оппоненты обвиняют в нигилизме, но эта школа признаёт номинальное бытие и существование номинальных внешних объектов. Отрицает лишь их самобытие,  в силу отсутствия которого, как сказал Нагарджуна, всё возможно --  в первую очередь, Четыре благородные истины, в частности, пресечение, т.е. нирвана.

----------


## Нико

> Если мадхьямики-прасангики логически обосновывают ошибочность доверия восприятию всего как обладающего самобытием путем указания на то, что их логическое умопостроение такого самобытия не обнаруживает (заметьте, самобытие по условию задачи возникало в результате чувственного восприятия, как очевидность, например), то такой логике - грош цена!!!! Либо Вы неверно представляете метод их доказательства, либо вывод напрашивается сам собой: то, что прасангики считаются мастерами логики - ошибочное мнение. Почему и лучше говорить не от имени прасангиков, а от своего имени, а уж соответствует Ваша точка зрения чьей-либо еще, кто как-то кем-то зовется, или нет не имеет значения.


Да нет, прасангики говорят о том, что самобытие воспринимается на уровне чувственного сознания всеми живыми существами, а вот вера в эту видимость -- и есть неведение, источник сансары.  В нашем обыденном сознании нет достоверности с точки зрения способа восприятия -- т.к. мы, как правило, всё воспринимаем как нечто самосущее -- но есть достоверность с точки зрения общего познания объектов относительной истины. Вот это-то понять сложнее всего. 

А логические доводы, приводимые прасангиками для помощи практикующим в осознании пустоты -- и правда непревзойдённые, по крайней мере, я лучше не встречала. Поэтому приверженцы этого воззрения ими и пытаются оперировать в диспутах, и что в этом плохого?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Прошу прощения, но, кажется, тема данного треда: "Есть ли в буддизме объекты веры"? 

Почитала, вижу только голую схоластику, а про Три Драгоценности Прибежища  как объекты веры в буддизме почему-то никто не упомянул....

----------

Сергей А (28.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Прибежище это не вера в том _значении слова_, которое тут обсуждается. Иначе бы так и говорили "Вера в Три Драгоценности", вместо "Прибежище...".

----------


## Нико

А что, Прибежище -- это не вера?

----------


## Сергей А

> Почитала, вижу только голую схоластику


Дискурсия смотриться как диспут в тибетском монастыре. Интернет-вариант. Нужно добавить смайл "топанье ногой" и "хлопок руками".

Разобраться бы еще что к чему...

----------


## Сергей А

> А что, Прибежище -- это не вера?


Я вот за основной обьект веры взял веру в достижение Освобождения с помощью буддийских практик. Вобщем-то это одно и тоже.

----------


## Karadur

> Нужно добавить смайл "топанье ногой" и "хлопок руками".


Заодно и смайлы "хлопок одной ладонью", "удар палкой", "пустота" и т.п.

----------

Сергей А (28.10.2009)

----------


## Нико

Не, не как в тибетском монастыре. Разговор в сторону ушёл, имхо.

----------


## Сергей А

> Не, не как в тибетском монастыре. Разговор в сторону ушёл, имхо.


Сходство не в темах, а в стиле, эмоциональности и т.д.

----------


## Нико

> Сходство не в темах, а в стиле, эмоциональности и т.д.


Вы просто никогда не слушали диспуты в тибетских монастырях, там всё предельно конкретно, потому что оппоненты владеют одними и теми же определениями. А здесь -- "кто в лес, кто по дрова"....

----------

Сергей А (29.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Проблема, кажется,  том, что я пытаюсь с Вами дискутировать с позиции прасангики, которая отрицает самобытие даже условно. Прасангику мадхьямику её оппоненты обвиняют в нигилизме, но эта школа признаёт номинальное бытие и существование номинальных внешних объектов.


А их оппоненты в свою очередь признают изменчивость бытия, утверждая, что это бытие обладает самобытием, и что теперь? Остается углубиться в тему, что есть настоящий нигилизм? "Нигилизм" - это "жупел", который непрерывно используется в буддизме как некое тождество ложности воззрения, поэтому любым буддистом используется лишь как "обвинение", как Вы это назвали, без какого-либо четкого понимания того, что же нигилизмом и в каких ситуациях зовется.



> Отрицает лишь их самобытие,  в силу отсутствия которого, как сказал Нагарджуна, всё возможно --  в первую очередь, Четыре благородные истины, в частности, пресечение, т.е. нирвана.


Это точно, тут Награджуна прав, четыре благородные истины обретают статус истины именно как "все возможно" (всяко бывает) в условиях полного отсутствия самобытия у чего-либо, и прежде всего у логики. Все, что заявляется - логично. Только вот у взгляда Награджуны, согласно которому "все возможно", есть побочный эффект - еще 1304 не менее Благородные Истины от Теории Дарвина до упоминания прасангики как нигилизма, ведь "все возможно". Или то, что "прасангики - нигилисты" невозможно даже помыслить? А может быть невозможна Истина о том, что живые существа появляются в результате изменчивости, обусловленной естесственным отбором? Или, если "возможно все", то возможно ли, что Награджуна - не умный человек? Что на этот счет думает сам награджуна, опираясь на логику?

"Отрицание самобытия" имеет все свойства традиционной догмы, которая не подтверждается ни на чувственном, ни на логическом уровне. По поределению, например, До, что "знание есть верифицированная логика", "отсутствие самобытия у чего-либо" является неведением. Вера же в то, что кому-то (хотя и не мне) данная истина дана как знание, т.е. верифицирована, является догматической верой, а следовательно не может быть использована в определении различения между знанием и верой.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не, не как в тибетском монастыре. Разговор в сторону ушёл, имхо.


Щас вернем обратно.
Вот только разгружусь чуток.

----------


## Pavel

> В нашем обыденном сознании нет достоверности с точки зрения способа восприятия -- т.к. мы, как правило, всё воспринимаем как нечто самосущее -- но есть достоверность с точки зрения общего познания объектов относительной истины. Вот это-то понять сложнее всего.


Сложнее всего понять, кого же именно Вы имеете в виду, когда говорите о "нашем обыденном сознании". В моем "обыденном сознании" (уж не знаю, какие еще формы сознания Вы имеете в виду) любая достоверность относительна, т.е. рассматривается как достоверность относительно тех свойств, которым должна соответствовать достоверность. Например, принимаем решение, что достоверным будет то умозаключение, которое будет совпадать с чувственным опытом. А далее относительно такого рассмотрения проверяем на достоверность. Или, принимаем решение, что относительно наличия в ведре воды его считаем либо пустым, либо полным. А далее проверяем, если воды в ведре нет, то оно пустое и наоборот.

А вот это "но есть достоверность с точки зрения общего познания объектов относительной истины" понять никак нельзя, а не "понять сложнее всего". И невозможность понимания здесь обусловлена не сложностью мысли, а формой ее выражения, порождающей больше вопросов, чем дающая какое-то представление о смысле сказанного. Это что за альтернатива "точки зрения способа восприятия" и "точки зрения общего познания"? Если речь заходит о "способах восприятия", то подразумевается, что все как-то по-разному воспринимают? Что это такое в данном контексте - "восприятие"? Что такое "объекты"? Что такое "объекты относительной истины"? Чем достоверность отличается от истины?..... Короче, умозаключение выглядит как ничего не означающий набор слов - отсюда проблема восприятия, а не понимания.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Pavel;296343]А их оппоненты в свою очередь признают изменчивость бытия, утверждая, что это бытие обладает самобытием, и что теперь? 

Признание изменчивости бытия и самобытия -- взаимоисключающие понятия. 


Остается углубиться в тему, что есть настоящий нигилизм? "Нигилизм" - это "жупел", который непрерывно используется в буддизме как некое тождество ложности воззрения, поэтому любым буддистом используется лишь как "обвинение", как Вы это назвали, без какого-либо четкого понимания того, что же нигилизмом и в каких ситуациях зовется.

Я уже сказала Вам, что такое нигилизм в прасангике. Это очень чёткое понятие.



Это точно, тут Награджуна прав, четыре благородные истины обретают статус истины именно как "все возможно" (всяко бывает) в условиях полного отсутствия самобытия у чего-либо, и прежде всего у логики. Все, что заявляется - логично. Только вот у взгляда Награджуны, согласно которому "все возможно", есть побочный эффект - еще 1304 не менее Благородные Истины от Теории Дарвина до упоминания прасангики как нигилизма, ведь "все возможно". Или то, что "прасангики - нигилисты" невозможно даже помыслить? А может быть невозможна Истина о том, что живые существа появляются в результате изменчивости, обусловленной естесственным отбором? Или, если "возможно все", то возможно ли, что Награджуна - не умный человек? Что на этот счет думает сам награджуна, опираясь на логику?

Я скажу Вам, что думает по этому поводу Е.С. Далай-лама. Он не отрицает теорию Дарвина, но допускает, что эта схема эволюции бытия развивалась на одном увровне, тогда как на другом возможна схема "постепенного прихода в упадок" согласно теории Васубандху. 

А про "возможно всё" в буддийской философии тоже очень хорошо описано. Про три характеристики существования на относительном уровне -- у прасангиков. Если нечто не удовлетворяет этим трём критериям, оно не существует. Так что к теории хаотичного возникновения чего бы то ни было прасангика отношения не имеет.



"Отрицание самобытия" имеет все свойства традиционной догмы, которая не подтверждается ни на чувственном, ни на логическом уровне. 

Оно подтверждается сначала на уровне логического вывода, а потом -- на уровне прямого йогического познания. Так что не догма это, а истина.

----------

Сергей Хос (28.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прошу прощения, но, кажется, тема данного треда: "Есть ли в буддизме объекты веры"? 
> 
> Почитала, вижу только голую схоластику, а про Три Драгоценности Прибежища  как объекты веры в буддизме почему-то никто не упомянул....


Так и понятно почему.
Ведь драгоценность Трех драгоценностей устанавливается умом; вот о нем-то, родимом, и следует говорить в первую голову.
А тут сразу все сведется к онтологии и гносеологии.
Чем мы с Хуанди и занимаемся.

----------

Доржик (28.10.2009)

----------


## Нико

Брр.. не люблю я эти понятия: "гносеология" и "онтология". Зачем их к буддизму-то приплетать? Ведь их нет в терминологии мадхьямики.....

----------


## Pavel

> Вы просто никогда не слушали диспуты в тибетских монастырях, там всё предельно конкретно, потому что оппоненты владеют одними и теми же определениями. А здесь -- "кто в лес, кто по дрова"....


Там прежде всего задача диспута не та, что на форуме. Там - это практика обращения именно к накопленным догмам. Здесь это поиск решений за рамками догм. Вы отличаете художника от продавца картин? Если отличаете, то не стоит искать в продавце художника, а к художнике продавца.

----------


## Нико

> Там прежде всего задача диспута не та, что на форуме. Там - это практика обращения именно к накопленным догмам. Здесь это поиск решений за рамками догм. Вы отличаете художника от продавца картин? Если отличаете, то не стоит искать в продавце художника, а к художнике продавца.


А Вы считаете, что здесь, на БФ, одни художники собрались?  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Сообщение от Pavel
> 
> 
> А их оппоненты в свою очередь признают изменчивость бытия, утверждая, что это бытие обладает самобытием, и что теперь?
> 
> 
> Признание изменчивости бытия и самобытия -- взаимоисключающие понятия. .


Вы себе представить не можете, насколько надоедают эти вечно повторяемые заученные штампы. Вы что своим глазам не верите? Или христианин не верит в возможность изменения своей души, коли верит в существование (вечное при том) той же самой души? Вы же пытаетесь утверждать, что никакой души не существует на основании постулата, что все изменчиво. А может быть знание о том, что автомобили ржавеют и приходят в негодность с годами, не позволяет Вам воспринимать автомобиль как средство передвижения (свойство Вас перевести из одной точки в другую). К чему делать такие аксиомы, что самобытием не обладает все, что изменчиво, если они ведут к непониманию окружающих людей. А ведь окружающие люди с малого возраста осознают как истину, что все изменчиво, так не подменяйте им это нормальное опытное осознание истины глубокомысленной истиной о несуществовании самобытия, смысл которой никому не понятен.



> Я уже сказала Вам, что такое нигилизм в прасангике. Это очень чёткое понятие.


Такое же четкое, как самобытие, поэтому и определяется через изменчивость, данную каждому в реальном опыте, а потом еще и с добавлением "вам этого не понять - слишком сложно". Не сложно, а путанно.



> Я скажу Вам, что думает по этому поводу Е.С. Далай-лама. Он не отрицает теорию Дарвина, но допускает, что эта схема эволюции бытия развивалась на одном увровне, тогда как на другом возможна схема "постепенного прихода в упадок" согласно теории Васубандху.


Допущения Далай-ламы (кстати, все время хочу обратить внимание на то, что если кому-то лень писать Его Святейшество, то лучше не писать Е.С. - фарисейством попахивает) это его допущения, а не его знания и тем более Ваши. 



> Оно подтверждается сначала на уровне логического вывода, а потом -- на уровне прямого йогического познания. Так что не догма это, а истина.


Логический вывод пуст от самобытия. И йогическое познание пусто от самобытия, поэтому "возможно все" в том числе и обратное йогическому познанию и уж точно логике прасангиков. Не станите же Вы утверждать, что все, кто не прасангик, логикой не обладают?

----------

Иван Ран (28.10.2009)

----------


## Нико

> Вы себе представить не можете, насколько надоедают эти вечно повторяемые заученные штампы. Вы что своим глазам не верите? Или христианин не верит в возможность изменения своей души, коли верит в существование (вечное при том) той же самой души? Вы же пытаетесь утверждать, что никакой души не существует на основании постулата, что все изменчиво. А может быть знание о том, что автомобили ржавеют и приходят в негодность с годами, не позволяет Вам воспринимать автомобиль как средство передвижения (свойство Вас перевести из одной точки в другую). К чему делать такие аксиомы, что самобытием не обладает все, что изменчиво, если они ведут к непониманию окружающих людей. А ведь окружающие люди с малого возраста осознают как истину, что все изменчиво, так не подменяйте им это нормальное опытное осознание истины глубокомысленной истиной о несуществовании самобытия, смысл которой никому не понятен.
> 
> Смысл которой не понятен именно Вам, так и надо говорить. А в чём вообще Ваша позиция, кроме отрицания воззрения прасангики? Изложите её, и будет тогда о чём побазарить. В прасангике, кстати, не отрицается непосредственный опыт реальности на относительном уровне, и даже Чандракирти сказал, что, если логика противоречит повседневному опыту мирского восприятия, - это ошибочная логика.
> 
> 
> 
> Допущения Далай-ламы (кстати, все время хочу обратить внимание на то, что если кому-то лень писать Его Святейшество, то лучше не писать Е.С. - фарисейством попахивает) это его допущения, а не его знания и тем более Ваши. 
> 
> Я могу также писать ЕСДЛ -- это тоже фарисейство? 
> ...


Не стану, но не стану и трактовать отсутствие самобытия так вольно, как это делаете Вы (в своём скепсисе). Потому что есть и относительная истина, о чём я уже говорила. А пустую схоластику не люблю.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Логический вывод пуст от самобытия. И йогическое познание пусто от самобытия, поэтому "возможно все" в том числе и обратное йогическому познанию и уж точно логике прасангиков. Не станите же Вы утверждать, что все, кто не прасангик, логикой не обладают?


Возможно все, но для данной личности реализуется лишь то, что  согласуется с личной кармой - это и познается правильным познанием.

Такое познание познает истинное, но иллюзорное: истинное - потому что действует по закону взаимозависимости; иллюзорное - потому что не имеет в себе собственного, устанавливаемого "со своей стороны", бытия.

Для того, же, кто реализовал таковость (= никаковость) объектов, то есть вышел за пределы кармы, вещи теряют свою определенность. В тибетской культуре это иллюстрируется (примем это просто как иллюстрацию) притчей о Миларепе, который постучал палкой по пространству и просунул руку сквозь камень.

Спорщик-философ, разделявший, по-видимому, взгляды До и Хуанди о том, что реальность и логика усттанавливаются правильным познанием из свойств объектов, именно и пришел к нему с тем, чтобы обосновать такую позицию аргументами.
И тут такой облом.

А то, что Вы транслируете, уважаемый Павел, это даже не философия, а просто игра в слова.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Прошу прощения, но, кажется, тема данного треда: "Есть ли в буддизме объекты веры"? 
> 
> Почитала, вижу только голую схоластику, а про Три Драгоценности Прибежища  как объекты веры в буддизме почему-то никто не упомянул....


Вера подразумевает недоказанность, т.е. сомнительность в существовании, если есть сомнения в Будде, Дхарме или Сангхе то никакого Прибежища быть не может.

----------


## Нико

> Вера подразумевает недоказанность, т.е. сомнительность в существовании, если есть сомнения в Будде, Дхарме или Сангхе то никакого Прибежища быть не может.


Вера подразумевает как раз субъективную несомненность у отдельно взятого индивида в существовании и истинности Трёх Драгоценностей....

----------

Echo (28.11.2009), Сергей Хос (28.10.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Такое познание познает истинное, но иллюзорное: истинное - потому что действует по закону взаимозависимости; иллюзорное - потому что не имеет в себе собственного, устанавливаемого "со своей стороны", бытия.


Соответственно, чтобы быть истинным не на относительном уровне, что-то должно быть  "вещью в себе", так?




> Для того, же, кто реализовал таковость (= никаковость) объектов, то есть вышел за пределы кармы, вещи теряют свою определенность. В тибетской культуре это иллюстрируется (примем это просто как иллюстрацию) притчей о Миларепе, который постучал палкой по пространству и просунул руку сквозь камень.


А кто вышел то за пределы, атман?

----------


## Huandi

Гносеология это праманавада.

----------


## Huandi

> притчей о Миларепе, который постучал палкой по пространству и просунул руку сквозь камень.


На эту тему еще такое, что подобное вИдение возникает у самого индивида-практика, но недоступно прочим. То есть, развиваются локальные глюки. Мы ведь не читали из сторонних источников, что кто-то видел, как прасангик (хотя, Миларепа вроде им и не был) просунул руку в камень, правда?




> взгляды До и Хуанди о том, что реальность и логика усттанавливаются правильным познанием из свойств объектов


Перечитал несколько раз и пока не понял точно смысл фразы. Поэтому, не могу сказать, считаю я так или нет. Особенно учитывая, что  вы многие слова понимаете в самом широком смысле, а не как рабочие термины.

----------

Pavel (29.10.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вера подразумевает как раз субъективную несомненность у отдельно взятого индивида в существовании и истинности Трёх Драгоценностей....


Субъективная несомненность это личный опыт. А вера она сегодня одна, завтра другая.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Соответственно, чтобы быть истинным не на относительном уровне, что-то должно быть  "вещью в себе", так?


Нет, не так.
Не на относительном  уровне истинна пустота как отсутствие в видимостях (феноменах = дхармах) собственной сути.




> А кто вышел то за пределы, атман?


Когда Вы выйдете за пределы (и вступите в таковость), то есть станете Татхагатой, про Вас скажут: "Глянь, а Ваня-то откинулся из сансары, достиг состояния будды".

Но это будет истина с относительной точки зрения. А с абсолютной нет ни освобождающегося, ни освобождения. Ни атмана, конечно. Как сказано в Ваджраччхедике "Татхагата ниоткуда не ушел и никуда не пришел".

----------


## Huandi

А для Сергея Хоса и Будда видимо не знал, что он пробужденный, а только верил в это?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вера подразумевает недоказанность, т.е. сомнительность в существовании


Точное определение веры дайте пож.
Иначе все это пустые слова.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А для Сергея Хоса и Будда видимо не знал, что он пробужденный, а только верил в это?


И Вас попрошу дать определение веры. Иначе ответить на этот вопрос невозможно.

----------


## Huandi

Тут уже давали

Вера — признание чего-нибудь истинным без опоры на факты или логику, лишь на основании внутренней (субъективной) уверенности, которая не нуждается в доказательствах, хотя иногда и подыскивает их.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Гносеология это праманавада.


Верно.
А онтологии в буддизме нет, поскольку нет ничего онтологичного.
Но людям, привыкшим к европейскому стилю мышления, не запретно размышлять об истинах буддизма в аспекте онтологии.

----------


## Huandi

> А онтологии в буддизме нет, поскольку нет ничего онтологичного.


В значении "метафизика" нет. Есть и другие значения - упорядоченная система знаний, например. В этом смысле это списки дхарм.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тут уже давали
> 
> Вера — признание чего-нибудь истинным без опоры на факты или логику, лишь на основании внутренней (субъективной) уверенности, которая не нуждается в доказательствах, хотя иногда и подыскивает их.


Так об этом и речь.

Фактичность факта и логичность логики признается "лишь на основании внутренней (субъективной) уверенности".
*Вы называете это "очевидность".*

Так что вера - в основе всякого знания.

----------


## Huandi

> А для Сергея Хоса и Будда видимо не знал, что он пробужденный, а только верил в это?


Да или нет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да или нет?


В смысле вышеприведенного определения веры - конечно, да.
Еще раз: татхата не имеет признаков и свойств, и вступление в нее (становление татхагатой) никак не верифицируется.

Субъективную уверенность в неверифицируемом можно определить как веру.
А можно - как вид знания.
Но согласно определнию Вики, кот. Вы привели, это именно вера.

----------


## Huandi

> Еще раз: татхата не имеет признаков и свойств,


В Абхидхармасамуччае что-то около десятка этих признаков перечислено (штук шесть точно).




> и вступление в нее (становление татхагатой) никак не верифицируется.


По вашему мнению, Будда не знает "жажда прекращена", а только верит в это? Не знает "страдание прекращено", а только поверил в это? Для него это не  _факты_, а объект веры? Ужос, ужос...




> Субъективную уверенность в неверифицируемом можно определить как веру.
> А можно - как вид знания.
> Но согласно определнию Вики, кот. Вы привели, это именно вера.


Если мне, скажем, нравится женщина, то для меня это факт, знание. А не вера. Аналогия ясна или раскрыть?

----------


## Нико

> В значении "метафизика" нет. Есть и другие значения - упорядоченная система знаний, например. В этом смысле это списки дхарм.


Ваши "списки дхарм" достоверны только на относительном уровне.

----------


## Huandi

> Ваши "списки дхарм" достоверны только на относительном уровне.


У Асанги сказано, что абсолютная истина (парамартха) это группы дхарм, понятые касательно их татхаты.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В Абхидхармасамуччае что-то около десятка этих признаков перечислено (штук шесть точно).


Хотя бы парочку для примера.
И комментарий о том, как это согласуется с Праджняпарамитой, утверждающей, что признаков нет.




> По вашему мнению, Будда не знает "жажда прекращена", а только верит в это? Не знает "страдание прекращено", а только поверил в это? Для него это не  _факты_, а объект веры? Ужос, ужос...


Да никакого ужаса.
Просто Вам не удастся сформулировать отличия Вашего "очевидного" как критерия верного познания, от веры (даже если принять формулировку из Вики).
Для Татхагаты очевидно прекращение. Это и есть вера.

----------


## Нико

И всё равно это пусто от самобытия!

----------


## Huandi

> Хотя бы парочку для примера.


What is the suchness of favorable things (kusaladharmatathata)?
It is the fact that there is no "self" (nairatmyam)-that
which is known as emptiness (sunyata), signless (animitta), the
limit of existence (bbutakoti), ultimate reality (Paramartha) and
the element of the Dharma (dharmadhatu).





> Для Татхагаты очевидно прекращение. Это и есть вера.


В приведенном определении веры протипоставляется опора на факт и субъективная уверенность без опоры на факты. Эти предметы противопоставлены, они противоположны, если есть одно, то нет другого. Прекращение для Будды это факт. Так же, как для Сергея Хоса есть факт, когда он хочет есть. Сергей Хос не верит в то, что он хочет есть, а знает это. Раз он знает, раз это для него факт, то это для него не объект веры. Также и для Будды - для него преркращение есть факт, он его познал, следовательно, он для него не объект веры (а знания).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *What is the suchness* of favorable things (kusaladharmatathata)?
> *It is the fact* that there is no "self" (nairatmyam)-that
> which is known as emptiness (sunyata), *signless* (animitta), the
> limit of existence (bbutakoti), ultimate reality (Paramartha) and
> the element of the Dharma (dharmadhatu).


То есть татхата определяется через отсутствие, в частности - через отсутствие признаков.
Мне кажется, я об этом и толкую.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Но это будет истина с относительной точки зрения. А с абсолютной нет ни освобождающегося, ни освобождения. Ни атмана, конечно. Как сказано в Ваджраччхедике "Татхагата ниоткуда не ушел и никуда не пришел".


Если даже Татхагата пребывает (проявляется) только на уровне относительной истины, то нет и абсолютной истины. 
У вас же по настоящему реальное это только абсолютное, а относительное (фактическое, данное в непосредственном опыте) это иллюзорное, стало быть по факту ничего реального нет, а это и есть нигилизм. 
Или же опора на абсолютную истину это у вас просто мыслительная конструкция, можно узнать какой от неё толк и к чему она вообще?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В приведенном определении веры протипоставляется опора на факт и субъективная уверенность без опоры на факты.



Но фактичность факта не устанавливается ничем, помимо субъективной уверенности.
Это ничем не отличается от веры.

----------

Pavel (29.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ...по факту ничего реального нет, а это и есть нигилизм.


Вы можете определять нигилизм таким образом, но это определение - Ваше личное, оно не совпадает с принятым в буддизме (по крайней мере, в прасангике-мадхьямаке).
На практике это означает, что такое определение, по мнению учителей прасангики, не ведет к освобождению.
А дальше - Вам решать, можете придерживаться и его.

----------


## Huandi

> То есть татхата определяется через отсутствие, в частности - через отсутствие признаков.
> Мне кажется, я об этом и толкую.


Не признаков, а знаков. Вы толкуете, что признаков нет, а они есть.




> Но фактичность факта не устанавливается ничем, помимо субъективной уверенности.
> Это ничем не отличается от веры.


Вы видели, что я привел доказательный силлогизм? Вот и отвечайте в таком же стиле. Иначе это просто демагогия.

----------


## Huandi

signless   (animitta)
animitta - (Sanskrit; Pāli). The absence of perceptual attributes (see also nimitta).

То есть, ее нельзя пощупать и понюхать. Вот такой признак.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Иначе все это пустые слова.


Согласно Учению Будд всё пустое. 




> Точное определение веры дайте пож.


Бабушка в церковь ходит потому что верит. Можете и дальше цепляться к словам, а не к смыслу сказанного.. удачи.

----------


## Huandi

Точнее про анимитту татхаты можно еще так - татхата это дхармы-как-они-есть, а дхармы и есть признаки. Поэтому, у татхаты нету конкретных признаков (запах, цвет, приятность и т.п.), как у дхарм, она "чистая абстракция". Но абстрактных то признаков навалом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не признаков, а знаков. Вы толкуете, что признаков нет, а они есть.


Знак и есть то, что устанавливает признак. Если нет знака, то нет и признака.




> Вы видели, что я привел доказательный силлогизм? Вот и отвечайте в таком же стиле. Иначе это просто демагогия.


Вы не привели доказательного силлогизма, поскольку не определили значения понятия "факт".

Кстати, объясню, почему я так настойчив. Знание-как-очевидность и знание-как-вывод - совершенно раличные виды знания. Выводное, дискурсивное знание - это кальпана; философский дискурс может свести такое знание "к нулю" (Берзин использует слово nulificate, нулифицировать), вывести его из сферы достоверного. Собственно, именно это и делает Нагарджуна в своих апориях.
Достоверность знания-как-вывода не верифицируется в рамках его самого; в качестве опоры для верификации оно должно использовать знание-как-очевидность.
А это последнее, будучи уверенностью в неверифицируемом, ничем не отличается от веры.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бабушка в церковь ходит потому что верит.


А дзогченисты в церковь не ходят; они продвинутые ребята, ваджрные танцы танцуют.
Потому что верят.

----------


## Huandi

> Знак и есть то, что устанавливает признак. Если нет знака, то нет и признака.


Я написал, что имеется в виду под анимиттой.




> Вы не привели доказательного силлогизма, поскольку не определили значения понятия "факт".


Мда....  действительно, Сергей, идите на фиг, (то есть, удачи)... следующий вопрос был бы определить другое слово? Приведен же был пример - "факт, как желание для индивида быть с женщиной, или желание есть".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Точнее про анимитту татхаты можно еще так - *татхата это дхармы-как-они-есть*, а дхармы и есть признаки.


Если "дхармы и есть признаки", то что же можно называть "дхармы-как-они-есть"? Что, татхата - это такая вещь per se?
Остатки неизжитого кантианства?

----------


## Huandi

> Если "дхармы и есть признаки", то что же можно называть "дхармы-как-они-есть"?


Признаки, взятые без носителя (дхармина), то есть сами-по-себе (свабхава), безсубстанционально (шуньята). 




> Что, татхата - это такая вещь per se? Остатки неизжитого кантианства?


Это не в тему. Хотите проолжать разговор если, то или напишите опровержение силлогизма, или признайте, что Будда не верит в своё пробуждение, а знает его (как Хос знает, что хочет есть, а не верит в это).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> следующий вопрос был бы определить другое слово?


Нет, в эти игры я не играю. Для меня важно понимание, а не спор.




> Приведен же был пример - "факт, как желание для индивида быть с женщиной, или желание есть".


Обратите внимание: я в своих суждениях остаюсь в рамках этой формулировки, потому что считаю ее верной.
Абстрагируя, можно сказать: факт - это уверенность в истинности прямого восприятия, не подлежащая дальнейшей верификации.
Но это также полностью совпадает с определением веры.

----------


## Huandi

> Абстрагируя, можно сказать: факт - это уверенность в истинности прямого восприятия, не подлежащая дальнейшей верификации.
> Но это также полностью совпадает с определением веры.


Не несите чушь. Во взятой и принятой нами формулировке строго противопоставлены опора на факт и вера. Это противоположное. Если бы имелись в виду факты, которые сами даются только верой, то это был бы тупейший паралогизм. Если до вас это не доходит уже второй час, то смысла говорить просто нет.

Вера — признание чего-нибудь истинным *без опоры на факты* или логику, лишь на основании внутренней (субъективной) уверенности, которая не нуждается в доказательствах, хотя иногда и подыскивает их. 

Желание кушать и факт, и логично, и прочее. Для вас уверенность в том, что вы голодны, зиждется на чем-то "неверифицуруемым"? Нет. На верифицируемом, данном и чувствами, да и логике не противоречащем.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вы можете определять нигилизм таким образом, но это определение - Ваше личное, оно не совпадает с принятым в буддизме (по крайней мере, в прасангике-мадхьямаке).


А какое определение нигилизма в мадхьямике-прасангике?

----------


## До

> А по поводу того, что Хос "не специалист" -- улыбнуло .


Вы тоже как и Сергей Хос считаете, что Будда не знал, а лишь верил в то, что он пробуждённый и что Будда не был буддистом?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Желание кушать и факт, и логично, и прочее. Для вас уверенность в том, что вы голодны, зиждется на чем-то "неверифицуруемым"? Нет. На верифицируемом, данном и чувствами, да и логике не противоречащем.


То есть фактичность устанавливается самим восприятием факта (самой фактичностью).

Но обоснование (верификация) – это сравнение с неким мерилом, с иным, установление тождества. А фактичность факта устанавливается самим восприятием факта, без дополнителльной верификации. Поэтому я и говорю, что установление факта, будучи уверенностью в неверифицируемом, не отлично от веры.

То же и с логикой: логичность устанавливается согласием с логичностью и больше ничем. Некоторые говорят, что проверкой опытом, но это неверно: например, аксиому Евклида о параллельности невозможно проверить; у нас нет возможности отправиться в бесконечность и удостовериться в том, что прямые не пересекутся. Кроме того, есть физические наблюдения, которые можно проинтерпретировать как невыполнение этой аксиомы.
То же и с законом исключенного третьего: его выполнение в рамках ограниченного опыта не значит, что он будет выполняться всегда; кроме того, есть физические наблюдения, которые можно проинтерпретировать как невыполнение это закона (например, наблюдения корпускулярно-волновых свойств электрона).

----------


## Huandi

> Но обоснование (верификация) – это сравнение с неким мерилом, с иным, установление тождества. А фактичность факта устанавливается самим восприятием факта, без дополнителльной верификации.


Вы знаете о том, что такое голод, поэтому может сколько угодно отождествлять голод с голодом. Будда знает что такое жажда, и поэтому может знать о ее прекращении. Всё - ваш тезис опровергнут. 

Не нуждается в ДАЛЬНЕЙШЕЙ верификации означает, что цель достигнута, верное знание установлено, дальше не нужно анализировать. А не то, что в это конечное можно только тупо верить.

И так - Сергей Хос утверждает, что он не знает о том, что он хочет есть, а может в это только верить. Греческие демагоги переворачиваются в могилах от зависти.

----------


## Иван Ран

Сергей Хос утверждает, что такие крутые практики как Миларепа, могут не чувствовать голод, а следовательно чувство голода самого Сергея Хоса иллюзорно и обусловленно его кармой. Иллюзорное для него не может быть фактом, поэтому верифицировать его не удаётся.

----------

Pavel (29.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> следовательно чувство голода самого Сергея Хоса иллюзорно и обусловленно его кармой. Иллюзорное для него не может быть фактом, поэтому верифицировать его не удаётся.


А Вы считаете, что чувство голода не обусловлено кармой и, соответственно, не иллюзорно?
Иллюзорное может быть фактом, но этот факт устанавливается через наименование, а потому является продуктом творчества.

Например, что реально, а что иллюзорно на приведенной картинке?

----------


## Pavel

> А Вы считаете, что здесь, на БФ, одни художники собрались?


Ну, почему же... Люди очень даже разные, но всегда находятся такие, что норовят по кафедре молоточком постучать. Иногда так увлекаются этим действием, что уже ничем больше и не занимаются. Такие "рефери" по призванию. При этом никто кроме их самих к этому занятию их не призывал.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Не стану, но не стану и трактовать отсутствие самобытия так вольно, как это делаете Вы (в своём скепсисе). Потому что есть и относительная истина, о чём я уже говорила. А пустую схоластику не люблю.


Я не трактую "самобытие", а выражаю наоборот полное непонимание, что этим словом пытаются называть - неизменчивость?..  :Confused:  Вы для начала определение дайте, а уж потом можно будет его как-то трактовать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И что же, если не секрет?


Что Вы видите, то и реально. Но для всех это разное, а верифицировать невозможно.
Можно, конечно, сказать, что мы видим черно-белые линии.
Но такая верификация обусловлена устройством глаза, которое (устройство) в свою очередь обусловлено кармой. То есть это такая верификация, которая не относится к объекту, а есть просто факт нашей биографии (в широком смысле).

----------


## Pavel

> Возможно все, но для данной личности реализуется лишь то, что  согласуется с личной кармой - это и познается правильным познанием.


Прежде, чем обращаться к постижению "данной личности" следовало бы определиться с ее, личности, границами. А она у Вас лишена самобытия и соответственно границ. Но это даже не так принципиально в подобном умозаключении. Важнее то, что за словом "правильное" в нем не содержится ничего кроме амбициозности. Дело в том, что "что реализуется и согласно чему для данной личности" познается как правильным познанием, так и откровенно кривым познанием. Правильность или ложность познания не определяется объектом постижения, направленностью познания никак кроме догматического. Вот в 8БП и отсутствует направленность познания, которое правильно. Приходится искать признаки правильного познания, чем и занимаемся весь тред. То правильность определяется логичностью, то верифицируемостью, то направленностью на один объект, то.... Где основания хотя бы для "данной личности"? Нет их. Они есть у "мифических" прасангиков, но их "очень сложно понять" без йогической перактики...  :Smilie:  



> Такое познание познает истинное, но иллюзорное: истинное - потому что действует по закону взаимозависимости; иллюзорное - потому что не имеет в себе собственного, устанавливаемого "со своей стороны", бытия.


Вот уж где поистине "словоблудие" (пожалуйста, не обижайтесь!!!). У Вас что, "иллюзорное" перестало "действовать по закону взаимозависимости"? А если действует, то оно же и истинное, потому что действует по закону взаимозависимости? Все остальные рассуждения о тех или иных личностях давайте пока опустим - попробуем общаться на уровне идей, а не психологических портретов. А значит идея-----вопрос-----ответ-----идея..... Ответы на вопросы когда-нибудь будут?[/QUOTE]

----------


## Pavel

> Вера подразумевает как раз субъективную несомненность у отдельно взятого индивида в существовании и истинности Трёх Драгоценностей....


Нико, Вы все-таки дайте определения "веры" и "знания", тогда высказывания "отдельной личности" станут понятны, а не придется догадываться, что Вы подразумеваете под "верой", раз наличие веры в одной из практических ситуаций вызывает "несомненность". Я вот, например верю, что у Вас нет четкого представления о том, что есть "вера", но Вы способны наделить это слово любым значением, но при этом сомневаюсь и в Ваших способностях, и в Вашем умении. Что же такое по-вашему "ВЕРА" для начала?

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, не так.
> Не на относительном  уровне истинна пустота как отсутствие в видимостях (феноменах = дхармах) собственной сути.


Кто же с этим будет спорить. Я же уже говорил, что данное "откровение" дано в непосредственном знании школьнику старших классов общеобразовательной школы. Только различие в том, что для школьника "феномен" не возникает на пустом месте, а отсутствие в видимостях собственной сути не именуется пустотой. И феномен, и подразумеваемый (мыслимый мир) за пределами восприятия (феноменов) подразумевается школьником, что подчинены единым законам.



> Когда Вы выйдете за пределы (и вступите в таковость), то есть станете Татхагатой, про Вас скажут: "Глянь, а Ваня-то откинулся из сансары, достиг состояния будды".


Вы же все время играете словами.... За какие "пределы"?... Вы похоже что-то знаете о пределах? Скажите, где предел, за который выходит Татхагата? И еще раз, дайте разграничение между абсолютной и относительной истиной, чтобы мрожно было понять, с каких точек зрения на самом деле Вы пытаетесь рассматривать истину - пока приходится лишь догадываться, что "истина, есть пустота, а пустота есть истина".

Еще раз хочу обратить Ваше внимание на ошибку во всех рассуждениях прасангиков и тех, кто транслирует подобные идеи от своего имени. Не надо подменять "не данность человеку ни в каком виде кроме феномена реальности" "отсутствием реальности". Эта подмена ничего кроме путаницы во взглядах и действиях не дает. Любой ребенок знает, что свойства воды значительно многообразнее, чем ему это на данный момент представляется. Из этого он не делает умозаключения, что вода не обладает собственными свойствами, которое его ни к чему кроме утраты интереса к воде не ведет. А он делает очень практический вывод о том, что можно до бесконечности узнапвать новое о свойствах воды и процесс этого познания практичен и интересен для него. Того, же, кто пользуется плодами его познания, но при этоом ему неустанно повторяет, что вода собственными свойствами не обладает, он считает не философом, а болтуном и иждивенцем, очень так практично считает, учитывая свои ресурсы на поддержание жизнеи этого самого болтуна из сострадания и здравого смысла, который ему подстказывает з- пусть болтает, нглядишь, может и подкинет какую новую идею (такая фокусная группа болтунов - это практика генерации неординарных решений).
Но болтун-догматик (религиозный фанат) не отвечает условиям фокусной группы, чего школьник не видит...
Давайте попробуем все-таки реализовать практическое рассмотрение идей. а не неустанно будем повторять догмы о "реализованных йогинах" или "пустоте", чего никто не видел, но все знают. Давайте попробуем опереться на нечто общее в нашем личностном опыте или на общие принципы в логике, ведущей за пределы опыта - надо же как-то договариваться, а не неустанно оспаривать чьи-либо рассуждения очередной догмой, не данной ни Вам, ни другому в личном опыте.

----------


## Huandi

> Сергей Хос утверждает, что такие крутые практики как Миларепа, могут не чувствовать голод, а следовательно чувство голода самого Сергея Хоса иллюзорно и обусловленно его кармой. Иллюзорное для него не может быть фактом, поэтому верифицировать его не удаётся.


Тут, как минимум, Сергею нужно утверждать, что он крутой практик, иначе силлогизм не выйдет. Впрочем, в его логике это сделать очень легко - ведь достаточно в это просто верить, верифицировать ведь это он не может даже для самого себя. Миларепа вот верил, и был. Труднее Сергею с мочеиспусканием - главное, не разувериться в факте, иначе штаны можно обмочить.

----------


## Иван Ран

> А Вы считаете, что чувство голода не обусловлено кармой и, соответственно, не иллюзорно?


Для меня иллюзией считается например мираж, фокус, галлюцинации и т.п. Всё остальное для меня реальное, хоть и обусловленное. Не уверен что это общебуддийское возрение, но это уже проблема не моей логики. 




> Например, что реально, а что иллюзорно на приведенной картинке?





> Можно, конечно, сказать, что мы видим черно-белые линии.
> Но такая верификация обусловлена устройством глаза, которое (устройство) в свою очередь обусловлено кармой. То есть это такая верификация, которая не относится к объекту, а есть просто факт нашей биографии (в широком смысле).


Нет Сергей, вы что называется, не видите леса за деревьями. Верификация чёрно-белых линий будет как раз относительно устройства глаза, то есть *конкретное* устройство глаза будет *всегда* распозновать *конкретные* линии. Это мог бы опровергнуть Миларепа, будь его суперспособности не просто частью тибетского фольклёра, однако это так, поэтому ваша религиозная вера в него, в философском диспуте не канает.

----------

Pavel (29.10.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Сообщение от До
> 
> И что же, если не секрет?
> 
> 
> Что Вы видите, то и реально. Но для всех это разное, а верифицировать невозможно.


непонятная бабка карикатурная в накидке на голову

----------


## Aleksey L.

Что касается чувства голода. Его надо рассматривать в контексте живого (потенциально здорового) людского организма. 

Приводить как пример "товарищей сиддхов" нет необходимости, потому как неизвестно, было ли благом то, что они сотворили со своими прежде людскими телами.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это мог бы опровергнуть Миларепа, будь его суперспособности не просто частью тибетского фольклёра, однако это так, поэтому ваша религиозная вера в него, в философском диспуте не канает.


Приведенная мною притча - я об этом писал - иллюстративный пример.
Относим мы ее к фактичности или к тибетскому фольклеру - суть в том, что что она иллюстрирует определенное представление о причинности и о верификации, общее для буддизма махаяны.
А именно: свойства объектов не устанавливаются из самих объектов, но являются результатом кармы наблюдателя.
Это даже так и называется: "кармическое видение".
Собственно, все опровержения Нагарджуны - об этом.

----------

Pavel (29.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Точное определение веры дайте пож.
> Иначе все это пустые слова.


Я уже давал определение и веры, и знания (на уровне рассмотрения психофизической сущности), которые никем не оспаривались, но готов повториться:

*Вера* - это психическое состояние (переживание) убежденности. В качестве феномена сознания она выступает как идейная, мировоззренческая позиция принятия или непринятия (в этом случае говорят о неверии) определенных утверждений. Определение убежденности как веры используется в случаях подразумевания недостаточной осознанности причин, вызывающих убежденность или в случае допущения "верящим" возможности несовпадения его убеждения с будущим его же практическим опытным восприятием. (Пример: "Я верю, что это так, но будущее покажет, так ли это" или "Я верю, что это так, но не знаю точно почему"). Возникновение веры как формы убежденности не зависит ни от метода обретения, ни от направленности убежденности.

*Знание* - это психическое состояние (переживание) убежденности. В качестве феномена сознания оно выступает как идейная, мировоззренческая позиция принятия или непринятия (в этом случае говорят о незнании) определенных утверждений. Определение убежденности как знания используется в случаях подразумевания достаточной осознанности причин, вызывающих убежденность или в случае недопущения "знающим" возможности несовпадения его убеждения с будущим его же практическим опытным восприятием. (Пример: "Я знаю, что это так, потому что не допускаю, что оно может быть иначе" или "Я знаю, что это так, потому что знаю причины возникновения этого"). Возникновение знания как формы убежденности не зависит ни от метода обретения, ни от направленности убежденности.

Таким образом возникновение двух понятий для обозначения переживания убежденности происходит на уровне различения степени эмоциональной уверенности в возникающем убеждении или, выражаясь более употребимым в буддизме языком, на уровне регистрации степени привязанности к убеждению. По своей же сути вера и знание лишь две эмоционально (всегда субъективно) различные формы убежденности.

*Очевидность* - крайняя форма убежденности, крайняя форма знания.

P.S. Другие относительные смыслы понятий "вера" и "знание" могут быть рассмотрены, если определиться с другим контекстом употребления этих слов.

----------


## Karadur

> Еще раз хочу обратить Ваше внимание на ошибку во всех рассуждениях прасангиков и тех, кто транслирует подобные идеи от своего имени. Не надо подменять "не данность человеку ни в каком виде кроме феномена реальности" "отсутствием реальности". Эта подмена ничего кроме путаницы во взглядах и действиях не дает.


В прасангике никакой такой подмены нет.




> Из этого он не делает умозаключения, что вода не обладает собственными свойствами,


Отсутствие "собственных свойств" не означает, что свойств вообще нет и что исследование воды не имеет смысла. Отсутствие самобытия - это не небытие. Крайность нигилизма в данном случае означает, что из отсутствия самобытия и собственных свойств исследователь философии отрицает бытие и свойства вообще. Это неправильно.

----------


## Huandi

Силлогизм Сергея Хоса:

Так как свойства объектов есть лишь результат кармы, то в них можно только верить, и нельзя считать фактом. Желание пойти в туалет свойство тела, следовательно оно не факт. А раз не факт, то в туалет можно не ходить.

----------

Pavel (29.10.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> А именно: свойства объектов не устанавливаются из самих объектов, но являются результатом кармы наблюдателя.


Результатом кармы наблюдателя является то, что наблюдатель родился в определённом мире, в котором существуют конкретные законы, которые поддаются верификации, чего нельзя сказть про карму (в плане перерождений). Ваш постулат: всё что обусловлено - иллюзорно, пока ничем не доказан. 

зы: Кстати, Сергей, скажите, вселенная имеет самобытиё? Если она не имеет причин в самой себе, значит её кто-то творит, так или нет?

----------


## Huandi

-всё что обусловлено - иллюзорно
-высказывание "всё что обусловлено - иллюзорно" обусловлено, следовательно оно иллюзорно (ложно).

----------

Pavel (29.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Вы можете определять нигилизм таким образом, но это определение - Ваше личное, оно не совпадает с принятым в буддизме (по крайней мере, в прасангике-мадхьямаке).


А это проблема не Ивана Рана, а проблема переводчиков, прилепивших слово "нигилизм" к взглядам прасангиков. Тут уж не стоит телегу впереди кобылы мастить.  :Smilie:  А уж суждения по типу "буддизм нигилизмом быть не может, потому что мы, буддисты, под нигилизмом нечто другое подразумеваем, чем те, кто буддистов называет нигилистами" ничего кроме смеха не может вызвать - вот уж точно игра словами под названием "перевертыши".  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Ран

> Так как свойства объектов есть лишь результат кармы, то в них можно только верить, и нельзя считать фактом. Желание пойти в туалет свойство тела, следовательно оно не факт. А раз не факт, то в туалет можно не ходить.


Вот до чего доводит эпистемологический агностицизм!  :Smilie:

----------

Pavel (29.10.2009)

----------


## Karadur

> зы: Кстати, Сергей, скажите, вселенная имеет самобытиё? Если она не имеет причин в самой себе, значит её кто-то творит, так или нет?


Вселенная не имеет самобытия. Но это не значит, что её кто-то творит. Когда Вы ставите вопрос о Вселенной, то подразумневаете, наверно, что Вселенная - это "всё бытие". Но сам вопрос означает отделение Вас - вопрошающего - от Вселенной, и сама Вселенная оказывается лишь ментальным конструктом. Таким образом, когда Вы спрашиваете, Вселенная лишена самобытия.
И Вы не найдёте "реальную" вселенную, которую Вы обозначаете этим словом.

----------


## Pavel

> Приведенная мною притча - я об этом писал - иллюстративный пример.


Верно. Но именно по этой причине не нужный. Вы же не считаете всех дурачками, которым нужны картинки, чтобы понять примитивную идею, выраженную словами. Вы слишком захвачены идеей того, что непризнание идеи обусловлено непорниманием идеи. А на самом деле идея настольтко проста и понятна, что на ее основе каждому ребенку становится очевиден ответ на вопрос: "Может ли Награджуна быть глупцом, утверждая, что "все может быть"? Что отвечыает на этот вопрос логика прасангика?

----------


## Pavel

> Отсутствие "собственных свойств" не означает, что...


Что же тогда оно все-таки означает?  :Smilie:

----------


## Karadur

> Отсутствие "собственных свойств" не означает, что...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Что же тогда оно все-таки означает?


Что у объектов нет собственных, присущих им свойств.

----------


## Pavel

> Вселенная не имеет самобытия. Но это не значит, что её кто-то творит. Когда Вы ставите вопрос о Вселенной, то подразумневаете, наверно, что Вселенная - это "всё бытие". Но сам вопрос означает отделение Вас - вопрошающего - от Вселенной, и сама Вселенная оказывается лишь ментальным конструктом. Таким образом, когда Вы спрашиваете, Вселенная лишена самобытия.
> И Вы не найдёте "реальную" вселенную, которую Вы обозначаете этим словом.


Вы же ее сами только-что нашли, обозначив как "все бытие", просто не смогли взглядом охватить целиком, но нашли же...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Что у объектов нет собственных, присущих им свойств.


Разве "отсутствие у объектов собственных свойств" не является свойством объекта?  :Smilie:  Если нет, то чье это свойство?

----------


## Karadur

> Вы же ее сами только-что нашли, обозначив как "все бытие", просто не смогли взглядом охватить целиком, но нашли же...


Как Вы себе представляете "всё бытие"?
Посмотрите честно на собственный ментальный образ "всего бытия" и признайтесь, что это на самом деле жалкое зрелище.  :Smilie:

----------


## Karadur

> Разве "отсутствие у объектов собственных свойств" не является свойством объекта?  Если нет, то чье это свойство?


Не путайте отсутствие _собственных_ свойств и отсутствие свойств вообще.

----------


## Pavel

> Как Вы себе представляете "всё бытие"?
> Посмотрите честно на собственный ментальный образ "всего бытия" и признайтесь, что это на самом деле жалкое зрелище.


"Жалостливость" зрелища - это совершенно другая проблема из области личных привязанностей. Кому яичница, а кому свиной хрящик...  :Smilie:  Уверяю Вас, для меня представления человечества о вселенной менее жалостливы, чем суждения об отсутствии таких представлений у кого-либо - честно, как заказывали.

----------


## Pavel

> Не путайте отсутствие _собственных_ свойств и отсутствие свойств вообще.


Я Вам вопросы задал, а Вы меня вместо ответа в путании упрекаете. Если Вы не путаете ничего, то докажите свою способность не путать, продемонстрируйте различающее видение и дайте определение такому понятию как "отсутствие собственных свойств". Я пока знаю из юриспруденции понятие собственности И МНОГИЕ ДРУГИЕ, а на какое вы указываете этим словом даже не могу догадываться, как же я могу что-то путать? Вы же говорили о свойствах объекта, а теперь упираете в собственность. Разве объект может обладать или наделяться в нашем восприятии собственными и не собственными свойствами? Или все-таки главным в этом высказывании является необладание? Что Вы хотите сказать, повторяя беспрестанно одно и то же "собственные свойства у объектов отсутствуют"? Ведь объекты - это не "присутственное место"...

Karadur, честно Вам скажу, для меня жалко выглядит любой философ, который оперирует словами как образами понятий, но не может осознанно продемонстрировать своего видения, что именно он сам в то или иное понятие вкладывает. Вот уж где чистейшая софистика. Правда такие философы очень любят обвинять оппонентов в "любви к словам"...  :Smilie:  Как в том анекдоте:
Иван соседу по коммуналке, Абраму, говорит:
- Абрам, я слывшал в синагоге по 50 рублей дают каждому, кто придет и примет иудейство. Пойдешь завтра со мной?
- Нет, не думаю, что это правильно веру за деньги принимать, отвечает Абрам.
На следующий день Абрам застает Ивана на общей кухне за тарелкой борща и с изрядно початой бутылкой водки и спрашивает его:
- Ну, что... сходил в синагогу?
- Сходил, отвечает Иван.
- И что,... дали 50 рублей?
И тут Иван отвечает:
- Вот, за что я вас, евреев, не люблю - все у вас в деньги упирается!!!

Тут уже по привычке даже Хуанди Сергея Хоса в том же обвинил ("по намекам", правда...) - в любви к толкованию слов.

----------


## Karadur

> "Жалостливость" зрелища - это совершенно другая проблема из области личных привязанностей.


Я про то, что вселенная, которую Вы сконструировали у себя в уме, не имеет собственных свойств. Не имеют их и элементы, на которые Вы можете разложить вселенную, вплоть до мельчайших.
Конструкция, которая отражает у Вас в уме понятие о Вселенной, не может служить моделью для изучения свойств Вселенной, будь они собственные или несобственные. Я не имел в виду ничего обидного, у меня в голове не менее жалкое представление о Вселенной. 





> Я Вам вопросы задал, а Вы меня вместо ответа в путании упрекаете.


А что я могу сделать, если Вы в вопросе смешали собственные свойства (свабхава) и свойства вообще? Отсутствие собственных свойств не означает отсутствия относительных, зависимых свойств, которые опираются на другие свойства и объекты и т.д.




> Что Вы хотите сказать, повторяя беспрестанно одно и то же "собственные свойства у объектов отсутствуют"?


Что они отсутствуют, что же ещё?  :Smilie:

----------


## Пилигрим

> 


Ведро это ведро -да. Вода это вода - да. Ведро это вода - нет.
Вера это вера - да. Знание это знание - да. Вера это - знание нет.
Одинаковы все эти объекты в одном, они не существуют истинно, поскольку возникают взаимозависимо. Разница между мной и Арьей в том, что мне обосновав это с помощью логики, необходимо не теряя осознонности, на этом сосредотачиваться, поскольку в своем чувственном восприятии я пока этого не вижу, Арье этого не требуется, он видит это в своем чувственном восприятии. Так понятно.
Существует ли разница между верой и знанием - да. Существует ли она истинно - нет. Арья это видит в своем восприятии, вы нет, поэтому Арья спокоен, вы же доказывая истинность разницы, нервничаете. Раздавая  направо и налево  оценки и рекомендации,  о которых вас никто не просит, помните говоря о других мы говорим о себе. и одновременно создаем себя.

----------


## Pavel

> Конструкция, которая отражает у Вас в уме понятие о Вселенной, не может служить моделью для изучения свойств Вселенной, будь они собственные или несобственные. Я не имел в виду ничего обидного, у меня в голове не менее жалкое представление о Вселенной.


Вообще-то я и помыслить не мог создание модели (конструирование модели) для того, чтобы она "служила моделью для изучения свойств" изучаемого объекта.  :Smilie:  Вы уж тоже меня извините, но я скажу все-таки обудное - такие "глупости показываете"... Изучение свойств объектов и их моделирование (конструирование) происходит с совершенно практическими задачами использования полученных данных. В частности для "демонстрации глупостей"  Вы сейчас используете интернет сеть, появление которой обязано именно моделированию планетарных объектов вселенной и изучению их свойств не как свойств модели, а как свойств космических объектов с присущей им массой, скоростью и местоположением в пространстве. На опыте показано, насколько такой метод отношения к объектам имеет общее с потребностями любого (я имею в виду Вас и себя) человека, т.к. достигнута при данном подходе цель - спутниковые системы связи. 

Кстати, в связи с этим возник еще один вопрос. То, что природные объекты не обладают никакими собственными свойствами - понятно, с догмой не поспоришь. Хотелось бы еще уяснить, а те объекты, которые я создаю своими руками с умозрительной целью и верифицирую реализацию поставленной цели в свойствах объекта, обладают тем свойством, которое я рассматриваю как цель создания? Ведь мне нет необходимости изучать свойство, я это свойство создаю умом, потом реализую руками и воспринимаю как очевидное его наличие или отсутствие у объекта. Например, у автомобиля такое свойство перевозить груз. Или данное свойство автомобиля - это иллюзия?



> А что я могу сделать, если Вы...


 А что Вы можете сделать без меня, ведь я не являюсь носителем собственных свойств, обусловливающих Ваше поведение - у Вас своя карма?  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Разница между мной и Арьей в том, что мне обосновав это с помощью логики, необходимо не теряя осознонности, на этом сосредотачиваться, поскольку в своем чувственном восприятии я пока этого не вижу, Арье этого не требуется, он видит это в своем чувственном восприятии. Так понятно.


Понятно. У меня такой, как у Вас, разницы с Арьей нет. К чему бы это?..  :Smilie:  Да и Арьи, как носителя "свойств Арьи" - тоже, для чего мне достаточно беглого взгляда, а не сосредоточенного логического рассуждения.



> Существует ли разница между верой и знанием - да.


 Так назовите уже какую-нибудь разницу...  :Smilie: 



> Существует ли она истинно - нет.


Ну, так давайте же уже перестанем обсуждать то, чего нет.



> Арья это видит в своем восприятии, вы нет, поэтому Арья спокоен, вы же доказывая истинность разницы, нервничаете. Раздавая  направо и налево  оценки и рекомендации,  о которых вас никто не просит, помните говоря о других мы говорим о себе, и одновременно создаем себя.


Помнить "интернет-треп" - не моя карма.  :Smilie:  Я не доказываю истинность своего видения, но демонстрирую его, давая для всеобщего обозрения определения вере и знанию, как результат различения на основе своего видения. Я не вижу возражений относительно таких определений и соответственно такого видения. Оценки же даю совершенно хладнокровно без лишнего возбуждения, называя дурака дураком, а  лгуна лжецом, как вижу, так и говорю. Не надо меня особо об этом просить - я участливый, сам приду на помощь, как-только увижу, что помощь необходима.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> У Асанги сказано, что абсолютная истина (парамартха) это группы дхарм, понятые касательно их татхаты.


ну да, "татхата" -- это же "таковость", или "абсолютная реальность".

----------


## Нико

> Вы тоже как и Сергей Хос считаете, что Будда не знал, а лишь верил в то, что он пробуждённый и что Будда не был буддистом?


Вообще этот тред так затянулся, что многие вещи в нём уже потерялись, и приходится отвечать на одни и те же вопросы по нескольку раз. 

Будда не "верил", а "знал", что он пробуждённый. Т.к. в буддизме есть понятие "пути практики через веру", которые длятся лишь до первого мгновения пути видения, т.к. прямого переживания пустоты, после которого это уже называется не "верой", а "знанием". До этого практикующий лишь "верит" в истинность пустоты, абсолютной реальности вещей , и потому стремится к её постижению. После же её постижения вера перерастает в знание. 

Вообще в буддийских текстах говорится о многих видах веры, в том числе и той, что основана на ясном понимании. Но это всё равно ещё не знание, а один из вторичных ментальных факторов. Знание -- это именно непосредственное йогическое постижение реальности. 
Конечно, всё это -- понятия веры и знания -- рассматривается именно с точки зрения постижения абсолютной реальности. Так что, если Вы не согласны с позицией прасангики, у Вас, вероятно, по этому поводу своя система координат. Я же могу говорить об этом только с позиции прасангики, т.к. другие воззрения не имеют для меня большого смысла. 

ЗЫ Да, я не считаю Будду "буддистом", так же, как и Христа -- "христианином". Именно потому, что они положили начало соответствующим религиям.

----------


## Нико

> Я не трактую "самобытие", а выражаю наоборот полное непонимание, что этим словом пытаются называть - неизменчивость?..  Вы для начала определение дайте, а уж потом можно будет его как-то трактовать.


"Нечто, существующее со своей стороны, вне зависимости от мысленного обозначения".

----------


## До

Спасибо за ответы.



> ЗЫ Да, я не считаю Будду "буддистом", так же, как и Христа -- "христианином". Именно потому, что они положили начало соответствующим религиям.


То есть первый человек, который научился кататься на лыжах и научил других - не был лыжником?

----------


## Нико

А вообще, чтобы понять всё это, нужно медитировать, а не меряться концепциями на форумах....Иначе "трэш" получается. Потому что мотивация -- победить в споре, а не узнать истину.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вселенная не имеет самобытия. Но это не значит, что её кто-то творит. Когда Вы ставите вопрос о Вселенной, то подразумневаете, наверно, что Вселенная - это "всё бытие". Но сам вопрос означает отделение Вас - вопрошающего - от Вселенной, и сама Вселенная оказывается лишь ментальным конструктом.


Вы постулируете солипсизм. Вероятно когда вы обретёте аннутара самьяк самбодхи, мы все на форуме тоже просветлеем. 




> Таким образом, когда Вы спрашиваете, Вселенная лишена самобытия.


Я не существую трансцендентно и обособленно по отношению к миру, однако это не означает что меня реально нет.
Когда вы вводите в систему определение ложного (иллюзорного), то оно должно соотносится с определением истинного (реального). Как я уже и говорил Сергею Хосу, если даже Татхагата не существует реально, то не существует реально ничего, а если нет ничего реального, то и определение иллюзорного невозможно.
 Но, при этом, вам непосредственно в опыте дана вселенная, чтобы определить её как несуществующую, вы добавляете лишную сущность - шуньяту. Добавляете не обосновано, так как изменчивость элементов вселенной это и есть свойство этих элементов. Если бы нечему было изменятся, то не было бы тех конкретных свойств конкретных элементов, которые мы можем верифицировать. Сама верификация тоже обусловлена, но чтобы признать её иллюзорной (ложной), вам нужно соотнести её с чем-либо реальным (истинным), но у вас ничего такого либо нет, либо вы признаёте какое-то противоположное нашему относительному миру, трансцендентное истинное не обусловленное бытиё, которое является так же лишней сущностью, которую вы вводите, чтобы доказать свою теорию.

----------

Pavel (29.10.2009), Чженсинь (31.10.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А дзогченисты в церковь не ходят; они продвинутые ребята, ваджрные танцы танцуют.
> Потому что верят.


Танцуют потому что следуют наставлениям Учителя, доверяя ему. Покажите ка, где в этих наставлениях хоть слово про веру. Если не знаете, то лучше бы молчали, чем говорить глупости.

----------


## Иван Ран

> А вообще, чтобы понять всё это, нужно медитировать, а не меряться концепциями на форумах....Иначе "трэш" получается. Потому что мотивация -- победить в споре, а не узнать истину.


А вообще, когда не можешь что то доказать логически, лучше конечно писать подобное, обвиняя оппонентов в честолюбии.

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо за ответы.
> 
> То есть первый человек, который научился кататься на лыжах и научил других - не был лыжником?


Имхо, не совсем уместное сравнение. Будду называют ston pa -- т.е. Учитель, первый показавший/открывший данное воззрение. А его последователи -- "буддисты".

----------


## Нико

> А вообще, когда не можешь что то доказать логически, лучше конечно писать подобное, обвиняя оппонентов в чистолюбии.


М.б. в "честолюбии"? А Вы хотите, чтобы Вам что-то доказали? По-моему, не очень....

----------


## До

> Имхо, не совсем уместное сравнение. Будду называют ston pa -- т.е. Учитель, первый показавший/открывший данное воззрение. А его последователи -- "буддисты".


Но он сам ему следовал или нет? Если нет, то не буддист.

----------


## Иван Ран

> А Вы хотите, чтобы Вам что-то доказали? По-моему, не очень...


Ой, я помоему кого-то обидел... удачной медитации.

----------


## Нико

"Я не существую трансцендентно и обособленно по отношению к миру, однако это не означает что меня реально нет".

А что, по-Вашему, "реальность"?


"Когда вы вводите в систему определение ложного (иллюзорного), то оно должно соотносится с определением истинного (реального). Как я уже и говорил Сергею Хосу, если даже Татхагата не существует реально, то не существует реально ничего, а если нет ничего реального, то и определение иллюзорного невозможно".

Определение "иллюзорное" возможно по отношению к нашим собственным, обусловленным неведением, представлениям о "реальном",



"Но, при этом, вам непосредственно в опыте дана вселенная, чтобы определить её как несуществующую, вы добавляете лишную сущность - шуньяту. Добавляете не обосновано, так как изменчивость элементов вселенной это и есть свойство этих элементов. Если бы нечему было изменятся, то не было бы тех конкретных свойств конкретных элементов, которые мы можем верифицировать". 

Шуньята -- это не изменчивость. Это взаимозависимость и обусловленность всего сущего. А элементы и их свойства можно, конечно, верифицировать, так же, как и телесные признаки Татхагаты, но они не существуют абсолютно, т.к. при критическом анализе необнаружимы.



"Сама верификация тоже обусловлена, но чтобы признать её иллюзорной (ложной), вам нужно соотнести её с чем-либо реальным (истинным), но у вас ничего такого либо нет, либо вы признаёте какое-то противоположное нашему относительному миру, трансцендентное истинное не обусловленное бытиё, которое является так же лишней сущностью, которую вы вводите, чтобы доказать свою теорию". 

Реальность одна -- это пустота, но она не противоположна относительному миру, а является просто его свойством, которое так же обусловлено.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Но он сам ему следовал или нет? Если нет, то не буддист.


 :Cry:

----------


## Иван Ран

*Нико*, какой смысл вам развивать со мной разговор, вы что, хотите победить в споре?

----------


## Нико

> Танцуют потому что следуют наставлениям Учителя, доверяя ему. Покажите ка, где в этих наставлениях хоть слово про веру. Если не знаете, то лучше бы молчали, чем говорить глупости.


В данном случае вера = доверие. И никаких глупостей!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Результатом кармы наблюдателя является то, что наблюдатель родился в определённом мире, в котором существуют конкретные законы, которые поддаются верификации, чего нельзя сказть про карму (в плане перерождений). Ваш постулат: всё что обусловлено - иллюзорно, пока ничем не доказан. 
> 
> зы: Кстати, Сергей, скажите, вселенная имеет самобытиё? Если она не имеет причин в самой себе, значит её кто-то творит, так или нет?


Ну по-Вашему явно имеет, раз Вы говорите, что



> наблюдатель родился *в определённом мире, в котором существуют* конкретные законы


Вам и отвечать, кто творит мир и эти законы.

ЗЫ: если не сможете, я помогу. Только сперва попробуйте Вы.

----------


## Нико

> *Нико*, какой смысл вам развивать со мной разговор, вы что, хотите победить в споре?


Нет смысла, Вы правы. Просто писать про пустоту как "лишнее понятие" на буддийском форуме -- как-то дерзко, что ли.... :Smilie:  Тем более, Вы не заявили свою традицию.... Может, Вы просто провоцируете тут народ ради забавы?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вам и отвечать, кто творит мир и эти законы.


Здесь запрещено пропагандировать такие небуддийские учения как материализм и пантеизм  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Ран

> Нет смысла, Вы правы. Просто писать про пустоту как "лишнее понятие" на буддийском форуме -- как-то дерзко, что ли.... Тем более, Вы не заявили свою традицию.... Может, Вы просто провоцируете тут народ ради забавы?


То есть если я не поддерживаю вашу религиозность, то я тролль?

Вы всё так же стараетесь меня победить сейчас?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Здесь запрещено пропагандировать такие небуддийские учения как материализм и пантеизм


Тогда сам Ваш тезис



> наблюдатель родился в определённом мире, в котором существуют конкретные законы


можно рассматривать как такую пропаганду.

Вообще, глядя на иных буддистов, можно, перефразируя известный афоризм, сказать:
Буддизм - последнее прибежище материалиста.

----------


## Иван Ран

> можно рассматривать как такую пропаганду.


Нет. Вы забыли про 5 ниям? Уже не раз об этом говорили на форуме, и вы участвовали в одной из тем.

----------


## Нико

> То есть если я не поддерживаю вашу религиозность, то я тролль?
> 
> Вы всё так же стараетесь меня победить сейчас?


Нет, не хочу, оставайтесь при своих взглядах, если они приносят Вам счастье.  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Ран

> Нет, не хочу, оставайтесь при своих взглядах, если они приносят Вам счастье.


То есть мне нужно оставаться в плену своих иллюзий? 

Вот видите, даже с налётом доброжелательности, всё равно стараетесь меня принизить, зачем? Мы же тему конкретную обсуждаем, а не меня.

----------


## До

Является ли буддийский монах буддистом?
_Да._
Был ли Будда буддийским монахом?
_Да._
Следовательно Будда буддист.





> Будду называют ston pa


А как называют буддистов и каково определение этого слова?

----------


## Нико

> Является ли буддийский монах буддистом?
> _Да._
> Был ли Будда буддийским монахом?
> _Да._
> Следовательно Будда буддист.
> 
> 
> 
> А как называют буддистов и каково определение этого слова?


Nang pa -- т.е. практикующий "внутренней системы" по сравнению с "внешними". Но это тибетская реалия, конечно.

----------


## Нико

> То есть мне нужно оставаться в плену своих иллюзий? 
> 
> Вот видите, даже с налётом доброжелательности, всё равно стараетесь меня принизить, зачем? Мы же тему конкретную обсуждаем, а не меня.


Не хочу я Вас принизить, Ваша мнительность просто зашкаливает! 

Если хотите обсуждать тему, приведите свои соображения по моим комментам к одному из Ваших последних сообщений.  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Ран

> Не хочу я Вас принизить, Ваша мнительность просто зашкаливает!


У меня ничего не зашкаливает, я лишь анализирую ваши слова. 




> Если хотите обсуждать тему, приведите свои соображения по моим комментам к одному из Ваших последних сообщений.





> А вообще, чтобы понять всё это, нужно медитировать, а не меряться концепциями на форумах....Иначе "трэш" получается. Потому что мотивация -- победить в споре, а не узнать истину.


Так вы хотите спорить или медитировать?

----------


## До

> Nang pa -- т.е. практикующий "внутренней системы" по сравнению с "внешними". Но это тибетская реалия, конечно.


Спасибо.
Практиковал ли Будда внутреннюю систему или внешнюю? Если внешнюю, то он не буддист.

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо.
> Практиковал ли Будда внутреннюю систему или внешнюю? Если внешнюю, то он не буддист.


Я всё пытаюсь Вам объяснить, что все эти обозначения и понятия, типа "буддист", "нангпа", и пр. появились гораздо позже прихода в этот мир и ухода из него самого Будды. Поэтому и "буддист" применительно к Бхагавану -- слово какое-то неуместное. Хотя, конечно, все принципы буддийского учения он реализовал в собственной практике.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=
Так вы хотите спорить или медитировать?[/QUOTE]

Если Вы хотите что-то для себя уяснить в плане буддийского воззрения, я помогу, как могу. Если нет -- то разговор этот не имеет смысла.

----------


## До

> Я всё пытаюсь Вам объяснить, что все эти обозначения и понятия, типа "буддист", "нангпа", и пр. появились гораздо позже прихода в этот мир и ухода из него самого Будды. Поэтому и "буддист" применительно к Бхагавану -- слово какое-то неуместное. Хотя, конечно, все принципы буддийского учения он реализовал в собственной практике.


Русское слово "_буддист_" согласно словарю Ожегова и словарю Ушакова означает "_последователь буддизма_". Разве небыло _последователей буддизма_ во времена Будды? Думаю были. Следовательно, это _понятие_ могло существовать и во времена Будды.

Например существовал термин _сангха_. Был ли Будда членом сангхи? Думаю был.

Был термин _париса[д]_ - _четырехчастное собрание_ (монахов, монахинь, мирян и мирянок). Был ли Будда членом этого собрания. Думаю был.

Вот два древних термина для буддистов и Будда подходит для обоих из них. Следовательно _Будда был буддистом_ даже с точки зрения древних понятий.

----------


## sergey

> все эти обозначения и понятия, типа "буддист", "нангпа", и пр. появились гораздо позже прихода в этот мир и ухода из него самого Будды.


Согласен, слово буддист - современное, и смысл ему можно конечно придавать разный, но мне тоже кажется естественным такой смысл: есть Будда, а есть его последователи - буддисты. 
Так же как и например есть граф Л. Толстой, а есть (были) его последователи - толстовцы.

----------

Pavel (29.10.2009)

----------


## Нико

> Русское слово "_буддист_" согласно словарю Ожегова и словарю Ушакова означает "_последователь буддизма_". Разве небыло _последователей буддизма_ во времена Будды? Думаю были. Следовательно, это _понятие_ могло существовать и во времена Будды.
> 
> Например существовал термин _сангха_. Был ли Будда членом сангхи? Думаю был.
> 
> Был термин _париса[д]_ - _четырехчастное собрание_ (монахов, монахинь, мирян и мирянок). Был ли Будда членом этого собрания. Думаю был.
> 
> Вот два древних термина для буддистов и Будда подходит для обоих из них. Следовательно _Будда был буддистом_ даже с точки зрения древних понятий.


Мда... Только словари Ушакова и Ожегова когда появились?
А впрочем, если для Вас принципиально считать Будду буддистом -- считайте, спорить больше не буду.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

Сергей Хос, скажите пожалуйста, придерживаясь какого воззрения вы полагаете, что Будда не _знал_, а _верил_, что он пробуждённый. Ведь согласно прасангике он не _верил_, а _знал_:



> Будда не "верил", а "знал", что он пробуждённый. ... Я же могу говорить об этом только с позиции прасангики, т.к. другие воззрения не имеют для меня большого смысла.

----------


## До

> Мда... Только словари Ушакова и Ожегова когда появились?


В этих словарях современное значение русского слова, то как мы его понимаем сейчас.
Далее я беру это современное значение, понимаю какой смысл оно обозначает и нахожу такой же смысл среди древних слов.



> Русское слово "буддист" согласно словарю Ожегова и словарю Ушакова означает "последователь буддизма". Разве небыло последователей буддизма во времена Будды?





> А впрочем, если для Вас принципиально считать Будду буддистом -- считайте, спорить больше не буду.


Мне интересно как на самом деле. Был ли Будда буддистом или небуддистом.

----------


## sergey

> Например существовал термин сангха. Был ли Будда членом сангхи? Думаю был.


Вообще-то, когда говорят о трех драгоценностях, отдельно говорят о Будде, Дхамме, и Сангхе, или в тексте прибежища - тоже говорится, что принимают прибежище в Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе.

----------


## До

> Например существовал термин сангха. Был ли Будда членом сангхи? Думаю был.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Вообще-то, когда говорят о трех драгоценностях, отдельно говорят о Будде, Дхамме, и Сангхе, или в тексте прибежища - тоже говорится, что принимают прибежище в Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе.


Это мне известно. Но это не исключает Будду из сангхи. Приведите аргумент прямо утверждающий, что Будда не член сангхи. Я привожу такие аргументы: 1) Будда был монахом, следовательно он член сангхи, 2) Будда был арья, следовательно он член арья-сангхи.

----------


## Нико

> Это мне известно. Но это не исключает Будду из сангхи. Приведите аргумент прямо утверждающий, что Будда не член сангхи. Я привожу такие аргументы: 1) Будда был монахом, следовательно он член сангхи, 2) Будда был арья, следовательно он член арья-сангхи.


Сангха -- это, строго говоря, община арьев, а Будда-то был полностью Пробуждённым, освободившимся от двух видов завес -- клеш и факторов, препятствующих всеведению. Поэтому говорят о "Будде, пребывавшем в окружении его Сангхи".

----------


## Иван Ран

> Если Вы хотите что-то для себя уяснить в плане буддийского воззрения, я помогу, как могу. Если нет -- то разговор этот не имеет смысла.





> Реальность одна -- это пустота, но она не противоположна относительному миру, а является просто его свойством, которое так же обусловлено.


Не имеет смысла писать подобные мантры, когда речь идёт об обосновании возрения. 

У вас пустота это реальность, которая, как вы пишите, тоже обусловлена, а следовательно иллюзорна, какая же тогда это реальность?




> Шуньята -- это не изменчивость. Это взаимозависимость и обусловленность всего сущего. А элементы и их свойства можно, конечно, верифицировать, так же, как и телесные признаки Татхагаты, но они не существуют абсолютно, т.к. при критическом анализе необнаружимы.


Обнаружимы, например Татхагата никогда не насилует детей. Но ваш критический анализ видимо этого не выводит никак.




> Определение "иллюзорное" возможно по отношению к нашим собственным, обусловленным неведением, представлениям о "реальном"


Шуньята то ведь это не мир-вакуум, а просто имя, данное взаимозависимому происхождению, а бытиё либо оно есть, либо его нет, если есть ложное бытиё, значит есть и истинное. Если наше взамозависимое бытиё единственное (оно дано нам в непосредственном опыте) значит оно и реально, не реальным и иллюзорным оно может быть лишь в отношении истинного бытия. Если не истинны лишь *определённые* наши возрения, то значит они просто логически не верны, а это уже проблема конкретной логики, а не реальности бытия. Если же у вас любое бытиё не реально, а реальна лишь шуньята, то это означает, что реально лишь имя, то есть номинальное, а оно в свою очередь относительно (как вы и сказали), в таком случае нивелируется понятие реальности и иллюзорности. И тогда можно говорить как о нереальности всего, так и о реальности всего, разницы нет. Но, так как реальность мы верифицируем, а не реальность нет, то и говорить о иллюзорности мира смысла нет.

----------


## sergey

> Приведите аргумент прямо утверждающий, что Будда не член сангхи.


Сангха иначе называется (в тхераваде) савака-сангха - собрание учеников (слушателей). То есть это понятие относится к ученикам Будды.



> Supaṭipanno bhagavato sāvakasaṅgho 	Община учеников Благословенного следует по хорошему пути,
> Ujupaṭipanno bhagavato sāvaka saṅgho 	Община учеников Благословенного следует по прямому пути,
> Ñāyapaṭipanno bhagavato sāvaka saṅgho 	Община учеников Благословенного следует по верному пути,
> Sāmīcipaṭipanno bhagavato sāvaka saṅgho 	Община учеников Благословенного следует по совершенному пути,
> Yadidaṃ cattāri purisayugāni aṭṭha purisapuggalā 	А именно четыре пары, восемь типов личностей,
> Esa bhagavato sāvaka saṅgho 	Такова Община учеников Благословенного,
> Āhuṇeyyo 	Достойная даров,
> Pāhuṇeyyo 	Достойная гостеприимства,
> Dakkhiṇeyyo 	Достойная подаяния,
> ...


Например здесь (англ. перевод)

----------


## До

> ЗЫ Да, я не считаю Будду "буддистом", *так же, как и Христа -- "христианином"*. Именно потому, что они положили начало соответствующим религиям.


Если христанин, это член церкви, что Христос не христанин, так как он не член церкви. С Буддой ситуация иная.




> Согласен, слово буддист - современное, и смысл ему можно конечно придавать разный, но мне тоже кажется естественным такой смысл: есть Будда, а есть его последователи - буддисты.


Последователи его учения. Следует ли Будда свему учению? Да. Следовательно он буддист.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей Хос, скажите пожалуйста, придерживаясь какого воззрения вы полагаете, что Будда не _знал_, а _верил_, что он пробуждённый. Ведь согласно прасангике он не _верил_, а _знал_:


Дорогой До, я меньше всего хотел сделать эту беседу игрой в слова. Мне интересно было - прежде всего для себя - поразмышлять о различии между знанием и верой. При этом я исхожу из того, что моим собеседникам это тоже интересно; победить в диспуте – не моя задача. Если кто-то счел себя одержавшим победу – что ж, да будет счастлив всякий живущий.
Цель буддийской практики – развить прежде всего собственное понимание, поэтому на Ваш вопрос «придерживаясь какого воззрения...» я не стану отвечать. Можете расценивать то, что я пишу, как результат моего собственного понимания, которое сформировалось во мне в результате размышления и практики буддизма.
Точно так же и мнение любого из моих собеседников есть результат их собственного понимания, какие бы цитаты они ни приводили. Ведь всякая цитата всегда преломляется через призму понимания; она лишь иллюстрация собственного аргумента, но не может быть аргументом сама по себе.

Так вот, по моему опыту понимание возникает при рассмотрении предельных значений, так же как в алгебре функция рассматривается в ее экстремумах. Я хотел показать, что в пределе значения понятий «знание» и «вера» сходятся. Но это ведет нас не к нигилизму, а к пониманию значения т.наз. «энергии творческого осознавания», составляющей основу нашего мышления: именно она «творит» из шуньи наши понятия и весь остальной мир.

----------


## До

> Сангха иначе называется (в тхераваде) савака-сангха - собрание учеников (слушателей). То есть это понятие относится к ученикам Будды.


Был ли Будда _бхиккху_? Если да, то как называется группа бхиккху?

Судя по вашей цитате Будда не подходит к _савака-сангхе_, так как он не является саваком. Но как насчет _арья-сангхи_? Есть ли другие виды _сангх_? (Например пратьекабудды и бодхисатты не могут быть членами сангхи/монахами?)

----------


## sergey

Будда упоминается отдельно от Сангхи в прибежище. Сангха - это понятие для названия собрания учеников Будды. По-моему этих доводов достаточно. Если вы находите нужным копать дальше - поступайте как находите нужным.)




> Последователи его учения. Следует ли Будда свему учению? Да. Следовательно он буддист.


Будда изложил ученикам учение, а они ему следуют.

По-моему тут уже идет игра словами. Если хотите использовать понятие буддист для Будды - дело ваше, дальше в этой теме убеждать вас не буду. )

----------


## До

> Был ли Будда _бхиккху_? Если да, то как называется группа бхиккху?
> 
> Судя по вашей цитате Будда не подходит к _савака-сангхе_, так как он не является саваком. Но как насчет _арья-сангхи_? Есть ли другие виды _сангх_? (Например пратьекабудды и бодхисатты не могут быть членами сангхи/монахами?)


Вот я читаю словарную статью про сангху: http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...9.pali.1586027
Там есть _бхиккху-сангха_ - собрание всех монахов.
_Бхиккхуни-сангха_ - собрание монашек.
_Савака-сангха_ - собрание только последователей.
_Самана-сангха_ - собранеи аскетов.
И просто _сангха_, как собрание монахов.

Следовательно Будду можно отнести не к _савака-сангхе_, а к _бхиккху-сангхе_. И восстановить мой первый аргумент.




> Будда упоминается отдельно от Сангхи в прибежище. Сангха - это понятие для названия собрания учеников Будды. По-моему этих доводов достаточно.


То что Будда упоминается отдельно в формуле прибежища _не исключает его из Сангхи_.
_Сангха_, это не понятие для обозначения учеников Будды, вы ошибаетесь.
Понятие для обозначения учеников Будды, это _савака-сангха_.
Ваших доводов не достаточно. Плюс, вы не коснулись доводами арья-сангху.




> Будда изложил ученикам учение, а они ему следуют.


Будда постиг учение и ему последовал. (см. ДЧПС.)




> По-моему тут уже идет игра словами. Если хотите использовать понятие буддист для Будды - дело ваше, дальше в этой теме убеждать вас не буду. )


Утверждать, что Будда не член Сангхи, это не игра словами. А, возможно, неблагая речь.

ps. Странно, что вы так нервничаете по совершенно нейтральному вопросу.

----------


## Нико

"У вас пустота это реальность, которая, как вы пишите, тоже обусловлена, а следовательно иллюзорна, какая же тогда это реальность?"

Вот именно, что реальность -- в отсутствии реальности.


"Обнаружимы, например Татхагата никогда не насилует детей. Но ваш критический анализ видимо этого не выводит никак".

Я говорю о глубинном, абсолютном анализе, а Вы мне говорите о поверхностном, условном.



"Шуньята то ведь это не мир-вакуум, а просто имя, данное взаимозависимому происхождению, а бытиё либо оно есть, либо его нет, если есть ложное бытиё, значит есть и истинное. Если наше взамозависимое бытиё единственное (оно дано нам в непосредственном опыте) значит оно и реально, не реальным и иллюзорным оно может быть лишь в отношении истинного бытия". 

Шуньята -- это, как я уже сказала, свойство реальности, и это не только взаимозависимость, но и отсутствие обнаружимого, конкретного самобытия. В философской терминологии шуньяту называют "неутверждающим отрицанием", которое трудно объяснить вербально, но зато его можно пережить на собственном йогическом опыте. Наш нынешний непосредственный опыт, с точки зрения прсангики -- обманчивая, иллюзорная видимость самобытия вещей, которую и нужно отрицать. Но при этом мы отрицаем не все бытие вообще -- иначе это было бы нигилизмом. 


"Если не истинны лишь *определённые* наши возрения, то значит они просто логически не верны, а это уже проблема конкретной логики, а не реальности бытия. Если же у вас любое бытиё не реально, а реальна лишь шуньята, то это означает, что реально лишь имя, то есть номинальное, а оно в свою очередь относительно (как вы и сказали), в таком случае нивелируется понятие реальности и иллюзорности. И тогда можно говорить как о нереальности всего, так и о реальности всего, разницы нет. Но, так как реальность мы верифицируем, а не реальность нет, то и говорить о иллюзорности мира смысла нет". 

Я уже говорила, что и шуньята тоже не имеет самобытия, хоть и является абсолютной истиной. 

Я повторяю свой вопрос: что для Вас реальность?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вот именно, что реальность -- в отсутствии реальности.


Это чисто терминологическая игра. Обусловленное нереально для вас, по причине обусловленности. Для меня обусловленное реально, по причине того, что я это обусловленное познаю и верифицирую. 
На практике это означает, что, то что для вас не реально, оно не имеет для вас своих физических свойств, то есть на определённом уровне практики, вы можите начать проходить сквозь стены, потому что их реально нет. Но кроме тибетских сказок-упай про Миларепу и пр., у вас реально ничего нет в доказательство своей позиции.  




> Но при этом мы отрицаем не все бытие вообще


А какое бытиё не отрицаете?




> Я говорю о глубинном, абсолютном анализе, а Вы мне говорите о поверхностном, условном.


А как вы определяете глубинность и абсолютность? 




> Я уже говорила, что и шуньята тоже не имеет самобытия, хоть и является абсолютной истиной.


Я об этом и написал. Получается у вас абсолютная истина номинальна и обусловлена, то есть не истинна. 




> Я повторяю свой вопрос: что для Вас реальность?


Всё что может быть познанно.

----------


## Pavel

> "Нечто, существующее со своей стороны, вне зависимости от мысленного обозначения".


Нико, Вас саму устраивает такое определение? "... - это нечто..."  :Smilie: 
А вот определение Сергея Хоса:



> не имеет в себе собственного, устанавливаемого "со своей стороны", бытия


.....  :Smilie: 
Опять "нечто" (что не имеет?)...

Ноки, Сергей, покажите на конкретном примере, в какой ситуации во взаимоотношениях между чьим умом и каким "объектом" возникает зависимость "объекта" от мысленного его обозначения?

Камень, положенный в руку слепого, протянутую за куском хлеба, не зависит от мысленного обозначения слепого  как "камня" или как "куска хлеба". А зубы он сломает не мысленно, а реально. Тот, кто вложил этот "камень" необладания самобытием в страждущий мудрости ум "слепца", совершил тот же необдуманный, неблагой поступок. Этот "камень" и мудрецу то не нужен, а уж слепому он мозг свернет до умозаключения "Истина=Истина".

----------

Иван Ран (29.10.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> А зубы он сломает не мысленно, а реально.


А это потому что он не крутой практик  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот определение Сергея Хоса:
> ..... 
> Опять "нечто" (что не имеет?)...
> 
> Ноки, Сергей, покажите на конкретном примере, в какой ситуации во взаимоотношениях между чьим умом и каким "объектом" возникает зависимость "объекта" от мысленного его обозначения?


Здесь существенно именно то, как это применяется в практике медитации:

Защитник Арья Нагарджуна учил:

[Называемое] личность не является землёй, водой,
Огнём, воздухом, пространством,
Или сознанием, а также всем этим (в совокупности).
Что же тогда есть личность, отдельная от них?

Поскольку индивид — это собрание вышеперечисленных шести элементов, он не имеет подлинного и независимого самобытия. Таковы же и сами эти элементы: поскольку каждый из них, в свою очередь, представляет собой совокупность, они также не являются реальными. Когда будешь искать и, согласно вышесказанному, не найдёшь даже мельчайшей частицы того, что можно назвать «медитативное равновесие», а также самого медитирующего и так далее, тогда неколебимо и однонаправленно поддерживай медитативное равновесие, подобное пространству.
Или же, однонаправленно пребывая в состоянии медитативного равновесия, [смотри]: не имеющая формы чистая пустота, не загрязняемая беспрепятственно возникающим и распространяющимся многообразием явлений, непрерывный поток ясности и осознания — таков ум.

Об умозрительных объектах, которые видятся и схватываются [умом] как [реальные и] независимые, защитник Шантидева сказал: «Называемое “поток” и “собрание” ложно [подобно таким обобщающим понятиям], как “гирлянда”, “войско” и так далее». Итак, используя рассуждения и цитаты из авторитетных первоисточников, однонаправленно пребывай в постижении того, что [реальность] не такова, какой она видится.

Панчен-лама I
Наставления по практике махамудры

----------

Pavel (29.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Следует ли Будда свему учению? Да. Следовательно он буддист.


И куда же он все следует и следует, и все никак не дойдет?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (21.05.2011), Сергей Хос (29.10.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Здесь существенно именно то, как это применяется в практике медитации:
> 
> Защитник Арья Нагарджуна учил:
> 
> [Называемое] личность не является землёй, водой,
> Огнём, воздухом, пространством,
> Или сознанием, а также всем этим (в совокупности).
> Что же тогда есть личность, отдельная от них?
> 
> ...


Отлично. Разве кто-то возьмется оспаривать, что феномены - это не объекты реальности? Только мудрые говорят, как Вы это видите, что реальность не такова, т.е. ее свойства и воспринимаемые образы ее свойств отличны. Это ли не подтверждение того, что мудрыми понимается независимость реальности от представлений индивидуального ума? А то тут Ноки вроде как обратное толкует, что реальность именно такова, как она видится, т.е. находится в зависимости от умозрительных объектов.

А вот Награджуна в своем репертуаре. Ввел понятие "подлинного и независимого самобытия" (то чего никто никогда не видел и не мыслил!!!) а потом успешно опроверг возможность его существования с опорой на всеобщее видение (точнее невИдение) "подлинного и независимого". Так итак никто этого не видел и не старался увидеть. С кем воюем? Прямо "донкихотсво" и "ветряные мельницы".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Только мудрые говорят, как Вы это видите, что реальность не такова, т.е. ее свойства и воспринимаемые образы ее свойств отличны. Это ли не подтверждение того, что мудрыми понимается независимость реальности от представлений индивидуального ума?


Мудрые говорят иное: реальность - не просто "не такова, как мы ее воспринимаем"; она никакая (шунья, татха). Такой или эдакой ее делает кармическое видение воспринимающего.
Несколько (совсем немного) утрируя, можно сказать: мы верим в то, что реальность именно такая, как нами воспринимается; эта вера и делает мир именно таким, как нам видится.

----------


## PampKin Head

... в Палийском Каноне (*loke lokadhammo*):



Это та самая "шуньята - которая форма" и "форма, которая пустота" (с) Хридая Сутра. 


P.S. Если верой творится мир, то бог - творение сансарных существ. Чем обусловлено восприятие мира с точки зрения буддистов - см. пратитьясамутпаду.

----------

Иван Ран (29.10.2009)

----------


## Karadur

> Например, у автомобиля такое свойство перевозить груз. Или данное свойство автомобиля - это иллюзия?


Могу только повторить, что собственные свойства (свабхава) - это не отсутствие свойств вообще. Собственное, присущее свойство - означает некое свойство, независимое от восприятия, как тут уже написали.




> А вот Награджуна в своем репертуаре. Ввел понятие "подлинного и независимого самобытия" (то чего никто никогда не видел и не мыслил!!!) а потом успешно опроверг возможность его существования с опорой на всеобщее видение (точнее невИдение) "подлинного и независимого". Так итак никто этого не видел и не старался увидеть. С кем воюем? Прямо "донкихотсво" и "ветряные мельницы".


Следует учитывать, что буддийские тексты часто полемичны - в них нередко излагаются воззрения, с которыми имело смысл бороться на момент написания текста. Многие имеет смысл опровергать и сейчас...

----------


## Pavel

> [1]Несколько (совсем немного) утрируя, можно сказать: мы верим в то, что реальность именно такая, как нами воспринимается;[2] эта вера и делает мир именно таким, как нам видится.


Сергей, ну зачем опять....[1] Кто это мы, которые верят, что реальность именно такая, как нами воспринимается? Я не верю в такое. Школьники не верят в такое (ну если хоть немного учились). В школе рассматривается вопрос о познаваемости мира и постулируется, что мир познаваем, но познание бесконечно, т.е. он не познаваем в абсолюте, т.е. никогда не таков, как нами воспринимается, но наше восприятие способно приближаться к истине или от нее удаляться в решении самых практических задач бытия. Наука утверждает, что любое научное знание - это временное представление, обусловленное уровнем развития и восприятия человека на тот или иной момент, поэтому изменчиво и не догматично, не содержит в себе истины, а всегда имеет вероятностную ошибку считаемую в неком приближении и значимую (!).... Кто тогда эти мы? Те индусы или китайцы 2500 летней давности из местной рюмочной? Или те с дредами, которые жрут коровье дерьмо, чтобы порстичь истину?

[2] Этой веры у меня нет, поэтому мир для меня не таков, каким он мне кажется. Но это мне не позволяет высказывать идею о том, что мир никаков, кроме как таков, как он мне кажется или, что у мира вообще никаких свойст, не зависящих от моего восприятия нет. Мое воспричятие зависимо от свойств мира, а не его свойства зависят от моего восприятия. Зачем же так нелепо формулировать понятные при нормальном рассмотрении вещи - только народ путать.

----------


## PampKin Head

По поводу шуньи:


P.S. Дхамма Будд - тоже временные представления, которые отбрасываются подобно плоту при достижении "другого берега".

----------

Pavel (30.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Этой веры у меня нет, поэтому мир для меня не таков, каким он мне кажется. Но это мне не позволяет высказывать идею о том, что мир никаков, кроме как таков, как он мне кажется или, что у мира вообще никаких свойст, не зависящих от моего восприятия нет.


Что делать? при логическом анализе не удается установить никаких свойств, не зависящих от восприятия воспринимающего.
Прежде всего потому, что сам воспринимающий орган - такая же часть воспринимаемого мира, как и прочие.




> Мое воспричятие зависимо от свойств мира, а не его свойства зависят от моего восприятия. Зачем же так нелепо формулировать понятные при нормальном рассмотрении вещи - только народ путать.


Приближение к правильному пониманию пустотности вообще пугает, это известно.
А окончательное, прямое описание того, как имеено мир выстраивается из шуньи нашим восприятием, содержится в изложениях прямого йогического опыта.

----------


## Huandi

Фраза "старик в окружении его семьи" не исключает старика из семьи.

----------

Pavel (30.10.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В данном случае вера = доверие. И никаких глупостей!


Не выдумывайте, у этого доверия есть опора на тщательную проверку Учителя. Некогда Буддисту усыплять свое сознание верой, он должен развивать осо*зна*ва*ние*.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не выдумывайте, у этого доверия есть опора на тщательную проверку Учителя.


Это особенно наглядно иллюстрируется историей отношений Наропы с Тилопой. :Wink: 

Эх, молодо-зелено. Не обжигался ишшо человек, видать, на проверках-то.
И не дай бок.

----------

Pavel (30.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Дожить надо еще до уровня Наропы, читая садханы до момента, когда станешь способным видеть Дакини.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дожить надо еще до уровня Наропы...


... и тогда уж можно без всякой проверки: встал и пошел.
По чистой вере.

кстати, в Наланде Наропа, сколько я понимаю, занимался преимущественно философией, схоластикой в нашем понимании. какие садханы?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Фраза "старик в окружении его семьи" не исключает старика из семьи.


Вообще-то это старику решать, в семье он или только в окружении.

----------


## sergey

По поводу слова буддист мне добавить нечего, в отношении понятия сангха моя позиция несколько изменилась. (Хотя это очередная дискуссия, возникающая на БФ из ничего.)
Не стану утверждать, что слово сангха никогда не употребляется в том смысле, который включает в нее и Будду.
Вы, До, привели цитату из словарной статьи, из которой следует, что в буддийском контексте слово сангха может употребляться в *различных* смыслах.
А вообще в обычном языке это слово означает множество, собрание, толпа и т.д.

Посмотрим, как употребляется это слово. В сутте, на которую я давал ссылку, говорится (про ученика):



> "He/she is endowed with verified confidence in the Sangha:


Он (ученик, aryasavako) наделен неколеблющейся уверенностью в Сангхе.
На пали:



> Puna caparaṃ, sāriputta, ariyasāvako saṅghe aveccappasādena samannāgato hoti


Aryasavako - это здесь про ученика, как и например в предыдущей фразе сутты. -  ariyasāvako dhamme aveccappasādena samannāgato hoti (он верит в дхамму)
И дальше Будда разъясняет, как же это, что ученик обладает верой в Сангху, и здесь Будда говорит о 



> suppaṭipanno bhagavato sāvakasaṅgho


Тот текст, который я уже приводил.

NB! То есть в этой сутте Будда расшифровывает понятие Сангха как bhagavato sāvakasaṅgho - Сангха (собрание) учеников благословенного.

В этой сутте слово сангха употреблено как раз в смысле сангхи учеников Будды. Так что ваши слова



> Сангха, это не понятие для обозначения учеников Будды, вы ошибаетесь.


ошибочны. Понятие сангха употребляется в суттах как понятие, обозначающее собрание учеников Будды. Причем не только в этой сутте, а и других. В Махапариниббана сутте - аналогичный отрывок.




> Плюс, вы не коснулись доводами арья-сангху


Описание сангхи в этом отрывке это и есть описание арья сангхи - четыре пары благородных личностей. То есть понятие арья сангхи также используется для названия учеников Будды, а не его самого.

Теперь, что касается бхиккху-сангхи. Мы можем придумывать и обосновывать свои резоны, как употреблять это слово (как и вообще слово сангха), но имеет значение, как оно употребляется в традиции, т.е. употреблялось Буддой, его учениками, как разъясняется в комментариях и т.д.

Читаем Брахмаджала сутту (ДН1).



> Вот, что я слышал. Однажды Блаженный шел по главной дороге между Раджагахой и Наландой с большой толпой монахов, с пятьюстами монахами.


В оригинале:



> Evaṃ me sutaṃ – ekaṃ samayaṃ bhagavā antarā ca rājagahaṃ antarā ca nāḷandaṃ addhānamaggappaṭipanno hoti mahatā bhikkhusaṅghena saddhiṃ pañcamattehi bhikkhusatehi.


Бхагаван вместе с большой общиной монахов - bhagavā ... mahatā bhikkhusaṅghena saddhiṃ.
Как видите здесь слово bhikkhusaṅgha употреблено по отношению монахов, учеников Будды, а Будда назван отдельно. Аналогичные места есть и в других суттах. так что понятие bhikkhusaṅgha вполне себе используется для обозначения монахов-учеников, не включая Будду. Я, кстати, не уверен, что слово бхиккху используется по отношению к Будде.

Единственное известное мне место, где можно понимать понятие сангхи так, что оно включает Будду - в Даккхина вибханга сутте. Там говорится о том, кому может предназначаться дар. Сначала перечисляются личности, потом различные виды сангхи. Там говорится:



> Ananda, these seven are the offerings made to the Community. An offering to both bhikkhus and bhikkhunis headed by the Blessed One. This is the first offering made to the Community. After the demise of the Blessed One, an offering made to both bhikkhus and bhikkhunis.
> Ананда, такие семь подношений делаются Сангхе. Подношение монахам и монахиням, которых возглавляет Будда. После ухода Будды подношение монахам и монахиням ...


В оригинале о первом подношении: Buddhappamukhe ubhatosaṅghe dānaṃ deti – ayaṃ paṭhamā saṅghagatā dakkhiṇā.
Я считаю, что текст оригинала (и перевода, но в оригинале это более явно, тут есть слово ubhatosaṅghe - двойная сангха, монахов и монахинь) этого предложения,  понимать можно двояко. Или о Будде здесь говорится отдельно и тогда первое подношение сангхе - это подношение сангхе (как собранию монахов и монахинь - учеников Будды - ubhatosaṅghe), когда их (сангху) возглавляет их учитель - Будда.
Или можно понимать это предложение так, что Будда здесь входит в сангху и при этом возглавляет её.

Из всего этого, а также того, что раньше тут было написано про прибежище, я делаю вывод о том, какое же значение имеет слово сангха: Слово сангха употребляется в разных значениях. Безусловно есть случаи, когда понятие сангха означает собрание учеников Будды. Поэтому сказать, что Будда входит в сангху (в собрание учеников Будды) - неправильно.
Есть случай, который можно толковать так и эдак (последний приведенный) и правильное понимание из текста (мне) не очевидно. В таком случае, если последнее толкование правильное, то можно сказать,что в таком значении слова сангха Будда входит в сангху. Но этот случай неоднозначный, пока нет других, поясняющих сведений.




> ps. Странно, что вы так нервничаете по совершенно нейтральному вопросу.


До, вы разве обладаете сиддхами, чтобы знать мои состояния? Разве это имеет какое-то отношение к обсуждаемому вопросу? Не стоит опускаться до подобных мелких личных выпадов.

Кстати по теме, как раз процитированный отрывок - про веру.  :Smilie:

----------

Pavel (30.10.2009), Аминадав (29.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> ... и тогда уж можно без всякой проверки: встал и пошел.
> По чистой вере.


Какая вера? Ему дали информацию - он и пошел.




> кстати, в Наланде Наропа, сколько я понимаю, занимался преимущественно философией, схоластикой в нашем понимании. какие садханы?


Вы меня ни с кем не путате? Садханы - это реализация БВП. Путь видеть и воспринимать, а не размазывать сопли по лицу в благоговении и алилуйстве.

P.S. Тысячу раз прав дедушка Далай-Лама: некоторым лучше оставаться в православии...

----------


## Huandi

По ведению: даже если мы не включим Будду в Сангху, это не будет основанием отрицать, что он буддист. А только отвергнет один из аргументов в эту пользу.

Но все просто - Будда был монахом? Да. Следующим Винае? Да. Можно ли сказать, что он мог быть при этом небуддийским монахом? Нельзя. Можно ли сказать, что буддийский монах может быть не буддистом? Нельзя. Следовательно, Будда был буддистом. Опровергайте по пунктам, у кого много желания.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какая вера? Ему дали информацию - он и пошел.


Напоминаю: вопрос был о предварительной проверке.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Можно ли сказать, что он мог быть при этом небуддийским монахом?


Из того, что он не был небуддийским монахом не следует, что он был буддийским монахом.
Дайте определение буддийского монаха, плз.

А вообще-то это для другой темы, вероятно.
Может, модераторы дадут себе труд?

----------


## Huandi

> Из того, что он не был небуддийским монахом не следует, что он был буддийским монахом.


Господин Хос, обратите внимание на то, что написано было до этого: "Будда был монахом? Да". Теперь думайте еще раз.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Напоминаю: вопрос был о предварительной проверке.


Новерное, он проверил старую каргу. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Господин Хос, обратите внимание на то, что написано было до этого: "Будда был монахом? Да". Теперь думайте еще раз.


Понятие "монах" не определено.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Новерное, он проверил старую каргу. )


Или самому себе, своему внутреннему чувству (вы, кажется, называете такую веру "очевидностю").
В данном контексте важно, что предварительная проверка, о необходимости которой говорил Nirdosh Yogino, не производилась.

----------


## Huandi

> Понятие "монах" не определено.


Бхикшу. (мдаа...)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бхикшу.


И что, всякий бхикшу, следующий винае, может именоваться буддийским монахом?
Думаю, Топпер с этим не согласится.

----------


## Huandi

> всякий бхикшу, следующий винае, может именоваться буддийским монахом?


Не передергивайте. У меня иная формулировка.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не передергивайте. У меня иная формулировка.


Из того, что Будда был бхикшу и следовал винае Вы делаете вывод, что он был буддийским монахом, а это неверно.
Есть процедура вступления в монашество, после которой человек считается членом монашеской сангхи. Если кто-то хранит воздержание и выполняет правила винаи, его нельзя именовать буддийским монахом.
Кроме того, кодекс винаи был формировался постепенно и в момент первой проповеди Будды его еще не существовало.
Выводы делайте сами, у Вас с логикой явно все в порядке.

----------


## Huandi

> Из того, что Будда был бхикшу и следовал винае Вы делаете вывод, что он был буддийским монахом, а это неверно.


Да нет же, Хос, не тупите. Вывод делается от обратного - Будда небыл небуддийским монахом, но был монахом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да нет же, Хос, не тупите. Вывод делается от обратного - Будда небыл небуддийским монахом, но был монахом.


Понятно: Вы по умолчанию принимаете закон исключенного третьего и считаете, что он для меня также обязателен.
Но я не заключал с Вами такого соглашения.
Поэтому я могу сделать единственный вывод: он не был ни буддийским ни небуддийским монахом, поскольку мы с Вами наглядно показали, что Будда не описывается ни одной из этих категорий.

(Электрон так же неисчерпаем, как и атом. (с) ВИЛ)

----------


## Huandi

> Вы по умолчанию принимаете закон исключенного третьего и считаете, что он для меня также обязателен.


Этот закон принят в буддийской логике для контрарных понятий. "Небуддийский" является прямо противоположным для "буддийский", поэтому этот закон здесь уместен и безупречен.




> Но я не заключал с Вами такого соглашения.


Не можете оперировать в рамках логики, так и не пытайтесь это делать. Всё просто. Будете выглядеть умнее.




> Поэтому я могу сделать единственный вывод: он не был ни буддийским ни небуддийским монахом, поскольку мы с Вами наглядно показали, что Будда не описывается ни одной из этих категорий.


Нагарджуна по этому поводу сказал примерно следующее - это подобно тому, как с одной стороны жарить курицу, а с другой пытаться получать от нее яйца.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (21.05.2011)

----------


## Aleksey L.

курица - будда?

----------


## Huandi

Конкретно, это было сказано Нагарджуной о 3 и 4 варианте чатушкоти.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Этот закон принят в буддийской логике для контрарных понятий. "Небуддийский" является прямо противоположным для "буддийский", поэтому этот закон здесь уместен и безупречен.


Странный вывод.
Почему Вы считаете, что если понятия противоположны, то одно из них можно непременно применить к объекту?

----------


## Huandi

У вас есть сомнения, что понятия "буддийский\небуддийский" применимы к монаху?  :EEK!:   :Cool:

----------


## Сергей Хос

У меня есть уверенность, что понятие "монах" не обязательно требует аттрибуции буддийский-небуддийский.
Например, с какого момента Будда стал буддийским монахом?

----------


## Huandi

> У меня есть уверенность, что понятие "монах" не обязательно требует аттрибуции буддийский-небуддийский.


Но может быть применено всегда и в любом случае.




> Например, с какого момента Будда стал буддийским монахом?


Я обсуждаю то время, когда Будда уже открыл учение и существовала сангха. Нас ведь интересует, был ли Будда буддистом (хоть когда-то, в некое время), а не "было ли время, когда Будда не был буддистом". Поэтому, всякие промежуточные и спорные состояния роли не играют вообще.

----------


## Ersh

Надо определиться с понятием "буддист" и посмотреть - применимо ли оно к историческому Будде (если его имеем в вмду).

----------


## Huandi

> Надо определиться с понятием "буддист" и посмотреть - применимо ли оно к историческому Будде (если его имеем в вмду).


Товарищи стремятся доказать, что буддийскую сангху может возглавлять и не буддист?

----------


## Сергей Хос

Буддистом можно назвать того, кто принял прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, независимо от того, монах он или нет.
В Прибежище нуждается тот, кто желает избежать страданий.
Будда не может принимать Прибежище в самом себе – это абсурд.
Будда не должен следовать Дхарме, поскольку уже прибыл в «место назначения».
И Сангха не является для него Прибежищем, поскольку для него не существует опасности падения.
Будда не нуждается в Прибежише, и в этом смысле не может быть определен как «буддист».

Да и вообще, если Будда не может быть определен даже как sems can (sattva), где уж определить его в качестве буддиста.
Просто он вне определений, и все дела.
На то и Татхагата.

----------


## Huandi

> Будда не может принимать Прибежище в самом себе – это абсурд.


Будда учит в сутре: "будьте сами себе прибежищем". По-вашему, он учил тому, чему сам не следовал?




> Будда не должен следовать Дхарме, поскольку уже прибыл в «место назначения».


"Не обучаться" и "не следовать Дхарме" это различное. И Будда и архаты следуют Дхарме безупречно.




> И Сангха не является для него Прибежищем, поскольку для него не существует опасности падения.


Он полагался на Сангху во многих вопросах, и главное - положился на нее в деле сохранения Дхармы.




> Будда не нуждается в Прибежише, и в этом смысле не может быть определен как «буддист».


"Нуждаться" и "иметь" это различное.




> если Будда не может быть определен даже как sems can (sattva), где уж определить его в качестве буддиста.


Нет противоречия между понятиями.

----------

Ersh (30.10.2009)

----------


## До

> По поводу слова буддист мне добавить нечего, в отношении понятия сангха моя позиция несколько изменилась. (Хотя это очередная дискуссия, возникающая на БФ из ничего.)


Какая разница из чего, имеет смысл полезная она или вредная. Я не считаю, что обсуждать буддист ли Будда, входит ли он в Сангху и парису неблагая речь. А возможно даже, что это благая и полезная речь, так как обсуждается Три драгоценности. (Есть в суттах утверждение Будды о хороших темах для разговора.)




> До, вы разве обладаете сиддхами, чтобы знать мои состояния? Разве это имеет какое-то отношение к обсуждаемому вопросу?


Мне дела нет до вашего состояния. Я делаю вывод на основании ваших реплик - 1) демонстрация негативного отношения к обсуждению из предыдущей цитаты (про "из ничего"). 2) Приказ, что лично мне делать, (подразумевающий бесполезность этого действия):



> По-моему этих доводов достаточно. Если вы находите нужным копать дальше - поступайте как находите нужным


3) негативное отношение и почти обвинение в пустословии с хлопком дверью:



> По-моему тут уже идет игра словами. Если хотите использовать понятие буддист для Будды - дело ваше, дальше в этой теме убеждать вас не буду. )


Какое всё это имеет отношение к обсуждаемому вопросу?
Я никого не заставляю участвовать в обсуждении, форум дело добровольное, свободное. Кто хочет участвовать, обсуждать, общаться - делает. Если кому-то не нравятся мои посты - пожалуйста игнорируйте, я не обижусь.



> Не стоит опускаться до подобных мелких личных выпадов.


Во-первых эта фраза справедливо относится к вам, как я, надеюсь, показал.
Во-вторых у меня там небыло никакого выпада, а было удивление. Если считаете, что был вапад, то скажите на что он направлен - как-то он отменает ваши аргументы или оскорбляет вас?

На всякий случай приношу извинения - оскорбить никого не хотел. (Если вы поняли, что я хотел спросить тем своим вопросом, который вас оскорбил, то напишите как мне его стоило задать, чтоб вас не задеть.)

----------


## Pavel

> Что делать? при логическом анализе не удается установить никаких свойств, не зависящих от восприятия воспринимающего.
> Прежде всего потому, что сам воспринимающий орган - такая же часть воспринимаемого мира, как и прочие.


Сергей, ну зачем так "усложнять". При чем здесь "часть воспринимаемого мира".... Если Вы рассматриваете фотографии, то не станете же после этого удивляться тому, что не удается среди фотографий ничего увидеть кроме фотографий, а потом еще и объяснять это тем, что причиной тому тот факт, что фотоаппарат является "частью мира фотографий". Такой взгляд на природу восприятия и его отношение к миру ничего не дает. 

Кому не удается обнаружить ничего кроме зависимых от восприятия свойств? Вы - "фотоаппарат" (с встроенным "чипом" обработки и конвертирования снимков). Что Вы можете увидеть, кроме Вами же обработанных фотографий? Ничего, т.к. ничего другого делать не умеете кроме как "снимать" и обрабатывать "отснятое". Но при чем здесь лес, горы, реки, люди, животные, небо, космос, вселенная... и тем более то, что Вы-фотоаппарат являетесь  "частью сделанных фотоснимков этих объектов". Лучше бы задумались над тем, как уменьшить "художественность" обработки снимков, чтобы их могли использовать Вы и другие люди для вполне понятных целей. А так же над тем, что "фотоаппарату" фотографировать самого себя противоестесственно. (!)



> Приближение к правильному пониманию пустотности вообще пугает, это известно.


Да бросьте Вы. Чему пугаться? А вот люди, "помешанные" на любых идеях пугают, иногда с трагическими последствиями.... У Ларса фон Триера есть любопытный фильм "Эпидемия" (один из самых первых в его карьере кинорежиссера). В этом фильме в радикально публицистической манере он раскрывает идею того, что такая эпидемия как "идея" не менее страшна, чем чума, проказа или "свиной грипп". Не "видение пустоты" пугает, а слепая устремленность к этому видению. Почему слепая... Потому что нет за этой устремленностью ничего понимаемого - одни наставления не пойми кого и вера в догмат, что после открытия этой пустоты откроется чудесным образом "высшая Истина" (прямо как у Награджуны  :Smilie:  ).



> А окончательное, прямое описание того, как имеено мир выстраивается из шуньи нашим восприятием, содержится в изложениях прямого йогического опыта.


Забудьте Вы об этом йогическом опыте. Все перед Вашими глазами и умом было и остается. Увлеченность психосамоанализом в "таинственных" позах - это всего лишь увлечение, жажда стать совершенным йогином.  :Smilie:  Вы заражены идеей и перестаете трезво смотреть вокруг себя. Впрочем, крайне не хотелось в очередной раз уклониться в обсуждение личностей. Каждый в этой жизни находит свои "резвлечения". 

*Давайте вернемся к вопросу различения веры и знания.* Сергей, посмотрите, что Вы делаете. Вы даете два определения этим понятиям (на основе направленности на верифицируемый и не верифицируемый объекты), затем указываете на их [определений] несостоятельность (ничто не верпифицируемо из-за пустотности всех объектов) и из этого делаете вывод о том, что разницы между верой и знанием не обнаруживается. А потом свое бессилие в обнаружение и интуитивное разочарование в проделанной работе успокаиваете якобы постижениием того, что произошедшее с Вами (отсутствие различения веры и знания) было неизбежно в силу великой истины о Пустоте. Зачем Вы все это делаете?

 Разница между верой и пустотой легко обнаруживается на относительном уровне. При этом не относительно субъекта рассмотрения, как многие часто любят повторять, типа "все относительно, ведь мы все такие разные...", а относительно цели различения. Вот Хуанди обнаруживает цель: "те, кто верят, могут от учения отлепиться, а те, кто знает, не отлепятся, следовательно хотелось бы знать, чтобы не отлепиться". Понятная цель. Только не понятно, почему он тогда различение знания и веры ищет не в ответе на вопрос "какую удерживающую силу создают знание или вера?", а в методах, которые по его мнению должны быть различны для знания и веры. И Вы прекрасно видите, что он там этой разницы не обнаруживает, поэтому и сыплет аксиомами лишь провозглашающими, что "все, что логично, - это знание" и в этом духе...

Вы в свою очередь вовсе от цели оторвались, захваченные идеей "пустотности бытия" и все ищете очередных подтверждений этой пустотности по манере Награджуны - создаете умозрительные образы ("вера - плод рассмотрения неверифицируемых объектов, а знание - верифицируемых"), а потом с успехом в качестве очередного подтверждения "пустотности бытия" (а на самом деле ТЩЕТНОСТИ ВАШИХ УСИЛИЙ (!) ) через несостоятельность выдвинутых отличительных определений доказываете "Извечную Пустоту Всего и Вся".

Вам были мной предложены различия между верой и знанием, которые легко обнаруживаются относительно рассмотрения любого учения и цели следования ему. Они [определения] у Вас вызывает возражения? Зачем опровергать  собственные определения - Награджуна так научил?

----------


## До

> Надо определиться с понятием "буддист" и посмотреть - применимо ли оно к историческому Будде (если его имеем в виду).


Понятие буддист определено в современном русском языке как - _последователь буддизма_.

Следовал ли Будда своему учению - да. Следовательно он буддист.

Еще я предложил два древних понятия, _возможно_, подходящие под современное "буддисты" - 1) четырехчастное собрание и 2) сангха.

----------


## Karadur

> Следовал ли Будда своему учению - да. Следовательно он буддист.


А какое значение имеет решение этого вопроса для практики?
По-моему, чистая схоластика. Вы же не собираетесь выписывать Будде документы о принадлежности к сангхе. "Партийный билет номер 1".

----------


## Pavel

*До*, 
как называть Будду ни для кого проблемой не является. Во всем мире его Буддой называют. Конечно, если какого-нибудь "придурка" спросить. "а кто такой Будда?", то можно получить от него ответ - "главный буддист". Но даже это не станет ни для кого проблемой. Так вокруг чего весь "сыр-бор" явно не имеющий никакого отношения к теме? Заведите отдельную тему для обсуждения выбора слово-формы для обозначения Будды, если конечно данный поступок будет кем-то поддержан и одобрен.

Словарь Ушакова:



> *СЛЕ'ДОВАТЬ*, дую, дуешь, несов.
> 
> 1. за кем-чем. Итти следом, непосредственно за кем-чем-н. Злой старик за ним следовал всюду. Достоевский. За гробом следовать в одежде погребальной. Батюшков. С. за кем-н. по пятам. || перен. То же, что следить во 2 и 3 знач. (книжн. устар.). Будучи русским писателем, я всегда почитал долгом следовать за текущей литературой. Пушкин. Следовать за мыслями великого человека есть наука самая занимательная. Пушкин. 2. за кем-чем. Наступать, происходить, появляться после кого-чего-н. (книжн.). Одно событие следовало за другим. За весною следует лето. 3. без доп. Отправляться, уезжать, двигаться (ехать, итти) куда-н. (офиц., книжн.). Поезд следует до Клина без остановок. Я получил приказ следовать к месту нового назначения. Стезею правды бодро следуй. Пушкин. 4. перен., чему. Руководиться чем-н., сообразовываться с чем-н. в своих действиях (книжн.). С. моде. С. прихоти. С. велениям долга. С. внушению сердца. *С. правилам*. || кому-чему. Руководиться в каких-н. действиях чьими-н. наставлениями, чьим-н. образцом, примером, чьей-н. системе (книжн.). *Следовать учению* Дарвина. Во всем следовал своему отцу. .....


До, если уж Вы выбрали из всех значений слова "следовать" в качестве определения буддисту следование правилам, то ни Вы, ни Хуанди, ни я, ни какой-либо другой мирянин буддистами не являются по Вашему определению, т.к. не следуют Винае. Дарвина же последователем дарвинизма ни у однгого нормального человека язык не повернется назвать.

----------


## До

> Вы, До, привели цитату из словарной статьи, из которой следует, что в буддийском контексте слово сангха может употребляться в *различных* смыслах.


Да.



> А вообще в обычном языке это слово означает множество, собрание, толпа и т.д.


Обычный рассматривать не будем.




> Посмотрим, как употребляется это слово. В сутте, на которую я давал ссылку, говорится (про ученика):
> 
> Он (ученик, aryasavako) наделен неколеблющейся уверенностью в Сангхе.
> На пали:
> 
> Aryasavako - это здесь про ученика, как и например в предыдущей фразе сутты. -  ariyasāvako dhamme aveccappasādena samannāgato hoti (он верит в дхамму)


Причем бх. Тханиссаро переводит как "disciple of the noble one*s*", т.е. учених благородных (во множественном числе.)




> И дальше Будда разъясняет, как же это, что ученик обладает верой в Сангху, и здесь Будда говорит о 
> 
> Тот текст, который я уже приводил.
> 
> NB! То есть в этой сутте Будда расшифровывает понятие Сангха как bhagavato sāvakasaṅgho - Сангха (собрание) учеников благословенного.


Очень странно, что там стоит "савака-сангха", а перед этим в сутте говорится о четырёх типах святых.
1. Четыре типа включают арахатов. А Будда арахат. Следовательно входит в четыре типа.
2. http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...?c.4:1:70.pali Тут sāvaka определено как ученик, кроме арахантов. Исключать арахантов их сангхи был бы очевидный абсурд.




> В этой сутте слово сангха употреблено как раз в смысле сангхи учеников Будды. Так что ваши слова ... _ошибочны_.


Надеюсь я привел достаточно аргументов, чтоб вы изменили всоё мнение. 




> Описание сангхи в этом отрывке это и есть описание арья сангхи - четыре пары благородных личностей. То есть понятие арья сангхи также используется для названия учеников Будды, а не его самого.


Если считать, что _арахаты не саваки_, то арахаты не члены Сангхи.
Далее, есть понятие обучающийся (_секха_). Логично назвать ученика обучающимся. А арахаты не являюсят обучающимися (_асекха_), следовательно они не ученики. Получется у вас опять арахаты исключены из Сангхи.




> Теперь, что касается бхиккху-сангхи. ... имеет значение, как оно употребляется в традиции, т.е. употреблялось Буддой, его учениками, как разъясняется в комментариях и т.д.
> 
> Читаем Брахмаджала сутту (ДН1).
> 
> В оригинале:
> 
> Бхагаван вместе с большой общиной монахов - bhagavā ... mahatā bhikkhusaṅghena saddhiṃ.
> Как видите здесь слово bhikkhusaṅgha употреблено по отношению монахов, учеников Будды, а Будда назван отдельно. Аналогичные места есть и в других суттах. так что понятие bhikkhusaṅgha вполне себе используется для обозначения монахов-учеников, не включая Будду. Я, кстати, не уверен, что слово бхиккху используется по отношению к Будде.


Еще раз - то что Будда называется отдельно - не искючает его из этих групп.
Пример: по дороге шла толпа коммунистов и Ленин или Ленин шел с группой коммунистов.

Вашу логику можно применить для такого абсурдного вывода:



> There the Venerable Sariputta addressed the bhikkhus thus


Раз Сарипутта обращается к бхиккху, то он и не бхиккху, раз назван отдельно.




> Единственное известное мне место, где можно понимать понятие сангхи так, что оно включает Будду - в Даккхина вибханга сутте. Там говорится о том, кому может предназначаться дар. Сначала перечисляются личности, потом различные виды сангхи. Там говорится:


Кстати, в качествах Будды не говорится, что он достоин подношения, а так говорится только о Сангхе. Значит Будда не достоин подношения? Если же Будда член Сангхи, то нет проблем.

----------


## Karadur

> Пример: по дороге шла толпа коммунистов и Ленин или Ленин шел с группой коммунистов.


Это телепатия!  :Smilie:  Действительно, недалеко до "партийного билета номер 1".

----------


## Нико

Сколько монахов Мадхаямиков требуется, чтобы ввернуть лампочку?
Четыре:
Один, чтобы ввернуть.
Один, чтобы не ввернуть.
Один, чтобы и ввернуть и не ввернуть.
Один также ни ввернуть и ни не ввернуть.

Сколько Гелугпа требуется?
Три:
2, чтобы вести дебаты о природе света и 1, чтобы вкрутить лампочку 

Сколько Сакьев?
Два:
1, чтобы написать инструкции и автокомментарий, 1, чтобы вкрутить лампочку

Сколько Кагюпа?
Один:
Но он сначала должен провести годы и годы в пещерном затворе.

Сколько Ньингма?
Один:
Но он должен изучить инструкции и узнать, что лампочка уже вкручена.

Сколько Бон?
Один:
Но их лампочки вкручиваются в другом направлении.

----------

Tong Po (30.10.2009), Денис Евгеньев (21.05.2011), Сергей Хос (30.10.2009)

----------


## Нико

Имхо, очень много трэша здесь в отношении самой сущностной причины просветления -- т.е. освобождения от страдания. Посему умолкаю.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Понятно. У меня такой, как у Вас, разницы с Арьей нет. К чему бы это?..


Тибетские мастера отвечают, что это к тому, что сосуд перевернут.
Дзеновские молча, начинают наливать чай в полную чашку.

----------


## Pavel

> Тибетские мастера отвечают, что это к тому, что сосуд перевернут.
> Дзеновские молча, начинают наливать чай в полную чашку.


Молодцы. А подмастерья за ними повторяют, или имеют что сказать от себя?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Можно ли сказать, что буддийский монах может быть не буддистом? Нельзя.


Вот это, с вашего позволения, проверим на логичность. Буддийский монах это и буддийский и монах? Для того что бы быть буддистом нодо ли быть и буддийским и монахом?

----------


## Ersh

> Буддистом можно назвать того, кто принял прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, независимо от того, монах он или нет.
> В Прибежище нуждается тот, кто желает избежать страданий.
> Будда не может принимать Прибежище в самом себе – это абсурд.
> Будда не должен следовать Дхарме, поскольку уже прибыл в «место назначения».
> И Сангха не является для него Прибежищем, поскольку для него не существует опасности падения.
> Будда не нуждается в Прибежише, и в этом смысле не может быть определен как «буддист».
> 
> Да и вообще, если Будда не может быть определен даже как sems can (sattva), где уж определить его в качестве буддиста.
> Просто он вне определений, и все дела.
> На то и Татхагата.


Это такой типично теистический подход. 
Если бы не было истории Будды как обычного человека, а изначально Будда был бы подобен богу, то абсурдом является весь пафос буддизма, утверждающий, что обычный человек может достичь освобождения от страданий.
Утверждение, что формальное Прибежище является необходимым и достаточным - тоже довольно неубедительное и канцелярское.
Буддистом является человек, который следует Пути Будды, в этом случае, Будда вполне последовательным буддистом, ибо никаким иным путем он не шел по определению.
Напомню, я писал именно об историческом Будде, а не о том, что явилось в результате его практики.

----------

Ho Shim (30.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это такой типично теистический подход.


Мои слова можно так охарактиризовать лишь в том случае, если бы я объективизировал татхату и при этом надеял ее личностными свойствами.
Но я вроде как далек от этого.

А вообще, вся эта словесная эквилибристика упирается в определение понятия «буддист». Разумнее всего здесь было бы определение «буддист – ученик Будды».
Если же мы примем формулировку «Будда был буддистом», то возможет следующий вопрос: «А какого направления, к какой школе он принадлежал?»

Может быть, добрые модераторы все же вынесут эту тему в отдельную ветку? А я со своей стороны приношу им свои извинения за словесную невоздержанность по пустячному, в общем-то поводу.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В сутре "Вопросы домохозяина Чандры Бхадры" Будда Шакьямуни рассказывая о дхарани, которую передал, говорил о том что он много кальп назад будучи бодхисаттвой услышал ее от Будды Голос ваджрного океана, запомнил, передавал другим. Будучи бодхисаттвой Будда Шакьямуни следовал Махаяне и следовательно был буддистом. а школа или направление это уже вторично получается.

----------


## Huandi

> Буддийский монах это и буддийский и монах?


Не понял вопрос.




> Для того что бы быть буддистом нодо ли быть и буддийским и монахом?


Не обязательно им быть. Но чтобы быть буддийским монахом - надо. Буддийский монах входит в общее "буддисты". Термин "буддист" больше по объему, чем "буддийский монах".

----------


## Huandi

Тред перегнал по популярности "Анекдоты". И так же смешно не везде.

----------


## Пилигрим

*[Huandi;296912*]


> Не понял вопрос.


Хорошо повторю. Для того, что бы указание: «Вот буддийский монах» было логически верным, надо ли, что бы тот на кого указано был и монахом и буддийским. Ой не верится, что вы не поняли вопроса? Основания?



> № 1024 У вас есть сомнения, что понятия "буддийский\небуддийский" применимы к монаху?


Далее.



> Не обязательно им быть.


Но тогда вам необходимо признать логическую несостоятельность вашего тезиса



> Можно ли сказать, что буддийский монах может быть не буддистом? Нельзя.


Далее



> Буддийский монах входит в общее "буддисты". Термин "буддист" больше по объему, чем "буддийский монах".


Это не принимается. На таком основании можно утверждать, что кошка это человек потому как и та и другой входят в общность «живые существа».

----------


## Huandi

> Пилигрим


Ничего не понял в ваших рассуждениях. Постройте в форме силлогизма, попробуйте.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Ничего не понял в ваших рассуждениях. Постройте в форме силлогизма, попробуйте.


Силлогиз был бы необходим если бы я что либо утверждал, но я этого не делал, вы требуете того что я не делал, да и делать не собирался. Силлогизм выстроили вы, я задал 2 вопроса вы на них ответили и сами опровергли свое утверждение, обратите внимание, я не только не утверждал, я даже вас и не опровергал, вы сделали это сами. Так какой смысл в вашей просьбе? Желаете зафлудить? Во флуде я участвовать не буду.

----------


## Huandi

Так и думал, что ничего разумного.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так и думал, что ничего разумного.


Это же постмодернистическое мышление, оно силлогизмов не приемлет. 

Просто мы живем на пороге (или же при) рацвете очередного средневекового мракобесия.

----------


## До

Кстати, бх. Нянамоли переводит saddhamma не обычно, а как _истинный объект веры_.



> 23/2 _Saddhamma_ (here rendered 'faith's true object'—Skr. _saddharma_) can be taken as gdve. of _saddahati_ ('to have faith', 'to place faith in'), which serves in Pali as vb. for _saddha_ ('faith'—Skr. _sraddha_). What is referred to here is the four undistorted perceptions beginning with perception of impermanence.
> 
> _saddhamma_—true object of faith
> 
> (_The Guide_)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати, бх. Нянамоли переводит saddhamma не обычно, а как _истинный объект веры_.


А что есть "истинный объект"? 

Дхарма - это прикладная теория, которая отбрасывается подобно плоту, по достижении Пробуждения.
Сангха - тоже чаще всего символ Собрания Арьев.

+ Будда - далеко не "очевидное уже в этой жизни" (с) Малукунья сутта.  


Мы приходим к ситуации, когда у слова подразумевают разные значения. 

Ученый, который "верит в ту или иную теорию" - это верующий. 
А верующий, который принимает Бога как рабочую гипотезу - это ученый.

P.S. Если мы возмем *Knowing & Seeing*, то там saddha - это скорее confidence, доверие к методу, который применяешь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это же постмодернистическое мышление, оно силлогизмов не приемлет.


Вряд ли так мрачно.
Скорее, это период массового сомнения в доказательности силлогизмов.
В древности это было уделом сиддхов.
Но человечество взрослеет...

----------

Pavel (03.11.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вряд ли так мрачно.
> Скорее, это период массового сомнения в доказательности силлогизмов.
> В древности это было уделом сиддхов.
> Но человечество взрослеет...


Да  нет в моем отказе ничего сверхъестественного, тем более веры в сверхестественное. В нем банальное понимание того, что силлогизм это инструмент логического постижения объекта, не более того. Если я такой задачи не ставлю, то и инструмент мне ни к чему. Пользоваться им к месту и ни к месту, да еще и требовать этого от других - верный признак дилетантизма.

----------


## Нико

Во! Силлогизмы в древности ныне переродились в компьютерные программы, потому необходимость в них отпала так же, как в деревянных счётах.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да  нет в моем отказе ничего сверхъестественного, тем более веры в сверхестественное. В нем банальное понимание того, что силлогизм это инструмент логического постижения объекта, не более того. Если я такой задачи не ставлю, то и инструмент мне ни к чему. Пользоваться им к месту и ни к месту, да еще и требовать этого от других - верный признак дилетантизма.


Вот мы и живем таким образом. Удивляюсь, и чего народ от умения читать не отворачивается (многим это уже давно не требуется)...

Когда 80%  РФ не сможет читать и писать (какие у ж тут логики), то и настанет "православная Россия"!

P.S. Люди, вы меня поражаете... А если придется давать показания/выступать в суде, вы тоже будете рекламировать свое гонево в качестве альтернативы логическому мышлению?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вот мы и живем таким образом. Удивляюсь, и чего народ от умения читать не отворачивается (многим это уже давно не требуется)...
> 
> Когда 80%  РФ не сможет читать и писать (какие у ж тут логики), то и настанет "православная Россия"!
> 
> P.S. Люди, вы меня поражаете... А если придется давать показания/выступать в суде, вы тоже будете рекламировать свое гонево в качестве альтернативы логическому мышлению?


А я конечно вам отвечу, что в данном, конкретном случае, логическое обоснование делал не я, а значит, и требовать  силлогизма от меня, не к месту. Приписывать мне полный отказ от логики, на том основании, что я отказался выстроить силлогизм, там где  он не к месту, нет оснований. А вы ответите...  А я скажу... И пошло поехало очередной виток флуда на 3 страницы. Надоело, не буду. Лучше я спокойно поразмыслю над следующим: С точки зрения привычного нам восприятия, буддийский монах не буддист это нонсенс, но, логика не выявляет однозначной связи между буддийский монах и буддист. Что же происходит?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> P.S. Люди, вы меня поражаете... А если придется давать показания/выступать в суде, вы тоже будете рекламировать свое гонево в качестве альтернативы логическому мышлению?


Да и от Вас в пору удивиться.
Ведь если предположить, что факт обретения состояния будды мог бы стать объектом судебного разбирательства, пришлось бы сделать именно это.
Но я думаю, что любой суд воспримет в качестве "гонева" все обоснования в отношении татхаты. Суд ведь имеет дело с фактами, а "изначальную природу ума" предъявить невозможно.
Логика в пределе может служить лишь для того, чтобы привести ум к границам мышления; то, что можно было бы наименовать "истиной" находится за этими границами.
Как сказал махасиддха Сараха:
Поскольку она вне созерцания, о чем тут думать?
Поскольку невыразима (brjod du med pa), о чём говорить?
Мудра бытия (srid pa'i phyag rgya) вводит в заблуждение всех живущих;
Никому не схватить [умом] изначальную природу (rang bzhin gnyug ma).
Если представить себе суд, котрый примет в расчет такие доводы, это будет, наверно, действительно Страшный суд. В самом христианском смысле этого слова.

----------

Dmitridorje (02.11.2009), Pavel (03.11.2009), Денис Евгеньев (21.05.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как сказал махасиддха Сараха:
> Поскольку она вне созерцания, о чем тут думать?
> Поскольку невыразима (brjod du med pa), о чём говорить?
> Мудра бытия (srid pa'i phyag rgya) вводит в заблуждение всех живущих;
> Никому не схватить [умом] изначальную природу (rang bzhin gnyug ma).
> Если представить себе суд, котрый примет в расчет такие доводы, это будет, наверно, действительно Страшный суд. В самом христианском смысле этого слова.


Фигасе, оп чем же талмуды, написанные Лонченпой?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Теория Верного Познания, в системе тибетского буддийского образования играет роль языка, на котором формулируются все философские доктрины Буддизма. Например, *для того, чтобы понять смысл такого часто используемого в буддийской философии штампа, как “пустота истинным существованием”, надо иметь чёткие представления о том, что в данном случае понимается под “существованием”, т.е. по каким критериям мы можем достоверно признать нечто “существующим”*.


http://www.ipc.ru/~karmapa/tsadma.htm

----------


## Pavel

> Ученый, который "верит в ту или иную теорию" - это верующий. 
> А верующий, который принимает Бога как рабочую гипотезу - это ученый.


Эту чушь уже обсуждали.
Ученый - это тот, кто соблюдает определенную методологию (процедуру обеспечения веры основаниями).
Верующий - это тот, чья процедура обретения оснований для возникновения веры принципиально отлична от процедуры ученого.
Не в верах или знаниях различие, а в процедурах обретения оснований для возникновения веры. И в этом смысле христианин и буддист по процедуре возникновения убеждения - верующие. А ученый - ученый...
Буддист же, возомнивший себя ученым, - просто профан.

----------


## Юй Кан

Странно... Озадачиваясь/раззадачиваясь объектами, почему никто не задаёт вопроса о субьекте веры? : )

----------


## Нико

> Странно... Озадачиваясь/раззадачиваясь объектами, почему никто не задаёт вопроса о субьекте веры? : )


Вот именно: с объектами-то веры все нормально, но вот субъекты разные бывают, и от этого все споры  :Smilie:  Или Вы о Субъекте как таковом толкуете?

----------

Юй Кан (04.11.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Вот именно: с объектами-то веры все нормально, но вот субъекты разные бывают, и от этого все споры  Или Вы о Субъекте как таковом толкуете?


А о "как каковом" субъекте следовало бы толковать?

----------


## AlexТ

> Если есть - подскажите пожалуйста.
> Я вот пока не нашел.


Есть вера.

Я верю что есть причино следственая связь. Что действия имеют соответствующий результат,  что хорошие поступки ведут к добру, а плохи к злу.

Я верю что есть путь к спасению от стрэсса и страдания.



Вера (увереность) нужна везде.

----------

Pavel (07.11.2009), Доржик (07.11.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Вера (увереность) нужна везде.


А так же важно, чтобы вера не превратилась раньше времени в "знание", которое становится препятствием ибо по сути является проявлением привязанности.

----------


## Zom

> Вера (увереность) нужна везде.


Только вера - это как раз не уверенность, а доверие.
А уверенность скорее можно отнести у мудрости - т.е. к знанию.

----------

Сергей А (07.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

Э-эх!
Попробую еще раз об обьекте веры.

*Нирвана - как недоказуемое и неверифицируемое является обьектом веры в буддизме.*

----------


## До

> Э-эх!
> Попробую еще раз об обьекте веры.
> 
> *Нирвана - как недоказуемое и неверифицируемое является обьектом веры в буддизме.*


_Достижимая здесть и сейчас_ - одна из характеристик Дхармы. Другая - _позволяющая пойти и увидеть_. _Познаваемая самостоятельно мудрыми_.

"неверифицируемое" с т.з. Сергея Хоса, но не буддизма. Он же признал, что это его личные идеи не более.

----------


## Нико

> А о "как каковом" субъекте следовало бы толковать?


Субъекты разные бывают.

Есть обладающие простым "извращённым пониманием".

Есть те, кто находится на уровне сомнения.

Есть те, кто добился "верного допущения". 

Есть те, кто уже достиг уровня "правильного умозаключения".

И, наконец, есть те, кто дошёл до "прямого познания". Здесь вера заменяется знанием.

----------


## Нико

> Э-эх!
> Попробую еще раз об обьекте веры.
> 
> *Нирвана - как недоказуемое и неверифицируемое является обьектом веры в буддизме.*


Нирвана доказывается сначала логически (на пути веры), а потом верифицируется при её непосредственном обретении (как знание).

----------


## Сергей А

> Нирвана доказывается сначала логически (на пути веры), а потом верифицируется при её непосредственном обретении (как знание).


1. Докажите в одно предложение существование нирваны.
2. Будущий опыт не может быть верифицируем сейчас.

----------


## Нико

> 1. Докажите в одно предложение существование нирваны.
> 2. Будущий опыт не может быть верифицируем сейчас.


1. Омрачения (источники страдания) не являются неотъемлемой частью ума.

2. На то и есть принцип "четырёх истинностей".

----------


## Сергей А

> 1. Омрачения (источники страдания) не являются неотъемлемой частью ума.


Это не доказывает, что после удаления омрачений ум попадает в нирвану.




> 2. На то и есть принцип "четырёх истинностей".


Можно и его обьектом веры назвать. :Smilie: 
Но это уже обсуждвалось. Мудрые товарищи разгромили это утверждение знаниями, почерпаными из компетентных источников.

----------


## Юй Кан

Нико, мои извинения, что влажу (слишком велико искушение : ).




> 1. Докажите в одно предложение существование нирваны.


В природе нет ничего, от чего нельзя было бы избавиться/освободиться (за исключением неомрачённой/чистой природы Будды).




> 2. Будущий опыт не может быть верифицируем сейчас.


Но верифицируется, как и было сказано, по факту.

----------


## Сергей А

> В природе нет ничего, от чего нельзя было бы избавиться/освободиться (за исключением неомрачённой/чистой природы Будды).


Именно об этом *исключении* и речь!




> Но верифицируется, как и было сказано, по факту.


Уважаемый Топпер уже наступал на эти грабли - 1000 раз монетка выпадает орлом - каков шанс на 1001 выпадания решки?

----------


## Нико

> Это не доказывает, что после удаления омрачений ум попадает в нирвану.
> 
> Нирвана по определению есть пресечение омрачений -- и, как следствие, страданий. 
> 
> Можно и его обьектом веры назвать.
> Но это уже обсуждвалось. Мудрые товарищи разгромили это утверждение знаниями, почерпаными из компетентных источников.


Повторите, чтобы я убедилась, что мы говорим об одном и том же.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Именно об этом *исключении* и речь!


А вот это -- уже другой вопрос. : ))
Ибо нирвана есть освобождение от страданий. И только.




> Уважаемый Топпер уже наступал на эти грабли - 1000 раз монетка выпадает орлом - каков шанс на 1001 выпадания решки?


Сколь бы ни был мал шанс, он не равен нулю. Если, конечно, упорно бросать монетку, а не упорно трындеть об этом. %)

----------


## Сергей А

Хорошо.
Но ведь нет верифицируемого подтверждения достижения нирваны? Остается только в это верить.

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо.
> Но ведь нет верифицируемого подтверждения достижения нирваны? Остается только в это верить.


Пока не узнаешь  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей А (07.11.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> Существует два вида буддийских практиков: те, кто следует вере, и те, кто следует Дхарме. Те буддийские практики, которые имеют низкие способности, следуют вере, следуют являющему учению сутры Будды, и есть последователи высокой способности, которые следуют практике с помощью различающей мудрости, с помощью дебатов. Сейчас наступил 21 век, современные люди образованны, они знают все больше и больше, становятся все образованнее, поэтому я думаю, что в нынешнее время необходимо практиковать Учение с точки зрения следования Учению, то есть с точки зрения следования различающей мудрости.
> 
> Сам Будда говорил своим ученикам, своим последователям: «Следуйте моему Учению не из слепой веры, а следуйте моему Учению, исследовав все причины, исследовав доводы, для того чтобы следовать учению Будды. Исследуйте, анализируйте мое слово, анализируйте мое Учение и только затем, полагаясь на этот анализ, уже породив веру в мое Учение, следуйте ему».
> 
> Как вы знаете, в Индии существовали большие монашеские университеты, такие как Наланда и другие, в которых преподавали великие учителя, подобно вторым Буддам, такие как Нагарджуна и другие. Они хорошо исследовали Учение Будды, хорошо проанализировали слово Будды, и у них появлялась великая, глубокая вера, которую затем они развивали, проповедовали и практиковали. 
> ...


_Лекция Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV_ .
http://www.buddatemple.ru/lubov/

----------

Сергей А (07.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> _Лекция Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV_ .
> http://www.buddatemple.ru/lubov/


Все правильно. Но должна же быть грань между Верой и Дхармой. В крайности впадать не стОит. Тоже серединный путь. :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Ран

> Существует два вида буддийских практиков: те, кто следует вере, и те, кто следует Дхарме. Те буддийские практики, которые имеют низкие способности, следуют вере, следуют являющему учению сутры Будды, и есть последователи высокой способности, которые следуют практике с помощью различающей мудрости, с помощью дебатов.


Не понял, вера это прерогатива тех, кто следует сутре (хинаисты)?




> Следуйте моему Учению не из слепой веры, а следуйте моему Учению, исследовав все причины, исследовав доводы, для того чтобы следовать учению Будды. Исследуйте, анализируйте мое слово, анализируйте мое Учение и только затем, полагаясь на этот анализ, уже породив веру в мое Учение, следуйте ему


Тут "новый" термин введён - слепая вера. Она каким то образом отличается от не слепой веры, видимо тем, что изучив объект веры, ты начинаешь хорошо понимать, во что конкретно ты веришь  :Smilie: , а знаний как не было, так и нет. Похоже Далай-лама на стороне Сергея Хоса в споре с Хуанди  :Smilie: .

----------


## Pavel

> Похоже Далай-лама на стороне Сергея Хоса в споре с Хуанди .


Я, по крайней мере, тут на его стороне, и так же не вижу необходимости особо углубляться в определения "веры", "слепой веры" и "знания" ("глубокой веры"), видя, что различие сугубо эмоциональное. Рассудочное мышление может предшествовать вере и порождать оную и наоборот. Награджуна по словам Далай Ламы породил глубокую веру. Если кому хочется называть ее знанием, то нет никаких этому возражений. Возражение есть лишь неведению, что именно кто-то этим словом называет. Поэтому, если кто-то считает, что один метод ведет к вере, а другой к знанию, то он заблуждается. Если кто-то считает, что одни объекты являются объектами веры, а другие объектами знания, то он заблуждается. А вот Далай Лама не заблуждается, что мне лично очень приятно.  :Smilie:  Хотя, всегда найдутся желающие подебатировать на предмет того, что вера не может практиковаться, а практикуется лишь знание...  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (09.11.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Я, по крайней мере, тут на его стороне, и так же не вижу необходимости особо углубляться в определения "веры", "слепой веры" и "знания" ("глубокой веры"), видя, что различие сугубо эмоциональное.


Разница не только в эмоциональности, об этом говорил и До и Хуанди, приводя пример с туалетом. Ну в самом деле, Павел, вы кашу варите ведь не с помощью разных уровней эмоциональности - веры, а с помощью конкретных знаний. С этим очень глупо спорить.

----------


## Айвар

Кто за верой, пусть встанут в одну очередь, а кто за знанием - в другую. 

Если без шуток, то и вера и знание имеют объект, а иначе о чем мы тут говорим?
Другое дело храктеристика этого объекта и метод его исследования (достижения), в пути знании и пути преданности они разные.

----------

Сергей А (08.11.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Не понял, вера это прерогатива тех, кто следует сутре (хинаисты)?
> 
> 
> Тут "новый" термин введён - слепая вера. Она каким то образом отличается от не слепой веры, видимо тем, что изучив объект веры, ты начинаешь хорошо понимать, во что конкретно ты веришь , а знаний как не было, так и нет. Похоже Далай-лама на стороне Сергея Хоса в споре с Хуанди .


Думаю "слепая" здесь как неотъемлемое качество веры, а не то, что она может быть слепой/не слепой, иначе бы было сказано о "не слепой вере".

----------


## Pavel

> Разница не только в эмоциональности, об этом говорил и До и Хуанди, приводя пример с туалетом. Ну в самом деле, Павел, вы кашу варите ведь не с помощью разных уровней эмоциональности - веры, а с помощью конкретных знаний. С этим очень глупо спорить.


Я не совсем понял Вашу мысль. Да, я варю кашу и имею серьезные убеждения, как это делать правильно, чтобы каша была вкусная и не подгорела. Хотите эту убежденность называть знанием, нет проблем. Я тоже использую вместо длинного словосочетания "глубокая вера" слово "знание", но и тем и другим обозначаю одно и то же в человеческом сознании. Так о чем же тогда говорили До и Хуанди (не припомню примера с туалетом)? Я помню, что они то акцентировали внимание на методе обретения знания через логику, то на истинности через очевидность, то на верифицируемых объектах и не верифицируемых... Вот уж каша...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Думаю "слепая" здесь как неотъемлемое качество веры, а не то, что она может быть слепой/не слепой, иначе бы было сказано о "не слепой вере".


Так сказано же, Вы разве не читали? Вот слова Далай-Ламы:



> Как вы знаете, в Индии существовали большие монашеские университеты, такие как Наланда и другие, в которых преподавали великие учителя, *подобно вторым Буддам*, такие как Нагарджуна и другие. Они хорошо исследовали Учение Будды, хорошо проанализировали слово Будды, и у них появлялась *великая, глубокая вера*, которую затем они *развивали*, *проповедовали* и *практиковали*.


 Я думаю, что Далай-Лама совершенно осознанно не употребляет слово "знание" а именно "вера" в описании того, что обретается по сути Буддами ("подобно вторым Буддам") в результате исследования и анализа, и что является основой их дальнейшей практики.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (09.11.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Я не совсем понял Вашу мысль. Да, я варю кашу и имею серьезные убеждения, как это делать правильно, чтобы каша была вкусная и не подгорела.


Приготовление каши не зависит от ваших убеждений, сексуальной, политической или религиозной ориентации, оно зависит от способа приготовления и ингредиентов. 




> Хотите эту убежденность называть знанием, нет проблем. Я тоже использую вместо длинного словосочетания "глубокая вера" слово "знание", но и тем и другим обозначаю одно и то же в человеческом сознании.


Вы можете обозначить одним словом всё что угодно в сознании, однако если разговариваете с людьми, то нужно придерживаться того понятийного поля, в котором происходит разговор. Это так же логично и просто, как и ходить в туалет не по убеждению  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Так сказано же, Вы разве не читали? Вот слова Далай-Ламы:
>  Я думаю, что Далай-Лама совершенно осознанно не употребляет слово "знание" а именно "вера" в описании того, что обретается по сути Буддами ("подобно вторым Буддам") в результате исследования и анализа, и что является основой их дальнейшей практики.


Да куда ж без веры-то денешься в религии? Я уже несколько раз писала о том, что есть "пути практики через веру" -- до обретения прямого знания. А пока оно не обретётся, разве можно опираться на свои ошибочные "знания" о реальности? 

Но здесь имеет очень большое значение принцип "четырёх достоверностей/истинностей", о котором всё время упоминает Его Святейшество Далай-лама. 

1) Достоверность Будды как Учителя.
2) Достоверность великих трактатов -- комментариев к Его Слову.
3) Достоверность комментариев собственного Ламы, основанного на этих великих трактатах.
4) Достоверность собственного опыта, рождённого практикой, основанной на  наставлениях собственного Ламы.

Так вот, говорит Его Святейшество, в первую очередь, собственный достоверный опыт, рождённый в медитации, основанной на инструкциях Ламы, убеждает нас в достоверности знаний нашего Ламы. А то -- в достоверности великих трактатов Тенгьюра. А то -- в досверности самого Будды как Учителя. Это имеет отношение к вере, с одной стороны, а к другой -- к собственному опыту, т.е. знаниям....

----------


## Сергей А

> Но здесь имеет очень большое значение принцип "четырёх достоверностей/истинностей", о котором всё время упоминает Его Святейшество Далай-лама. 
> 
> 1) Достоверность Будды как Учителя.
> 2) Достоверность великих трактатов -- комментариев к Его Слову.
> 3) Достоверность комментариев собственного Ламы, основанного на этих великих трактатах.
> 4) Достоверность собственного опыта, рождённого практикой, основанной на  наставлениях собственного Ламы.


Я безмерно уважаю Его Святейшество, но нельзя ли привести нечто подобное из канонических буддийских источников?

----------


## Нико

> Я безмерно уважаю Его Святейшество, но нельзя ли привести нечто подобное из канонических буддийских источников?


Его Святейшество никогда не будет говорить что-либо голословно, не опираясь на источники. Может быть, от меня ускользнул этот источник, т.к. перевожу в Дхарамсале Его синхронно, могла и забыть. В Любом случае, Вы можете послушать перевод сентябрьских (и, вскоре, октябрьских) учений Его Святейшества, где Он как раз об этом говорил, на сайте махаяна.ру.

----------

Сергей А (08.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Его Святейшество никогда не будет говорить что-либо голословно, не опираясь на источники.


Не сомневаюсь даже! Но все же, если есть источник, желательно отрывок из сутр - хотелось бы почитать. Если найдете - дайте знать, пожалуйста.

Даже если Вы и не найдете (что скорее всего т.к. во времена Будды небыло ни текстов ни Лам) - это правильные слова. Но только в тибетской традиции.

----------


## Нико

> Не сомневаюсь даже! Но все же, если есть источник, желательно отрывок из сутр - хотелось бы почитать. Если найдете - дайте знать, пожалуйста.
> 
> Даже если Вы и не найдете (что скорее всего т.к. во времена Будды небыло ни текстов ни Лам) - это правильные слова. Но только в тибетской традиции.


А что, не в тибетской -- неправильные?

----------


## Сергей А

> А что, не в тибетской -- неправильные?


Правильные. Только акценты у всех традиций разные - тексты отличаются, Ламы по другому называются и т.д.

Просто я некие общие для буддистов обьекты Веры ищу. Вопрос о том, что обьектами Веры могут быть Учителя или тексты - спорный, это материальные обьекты.

----------


## Pavel

> Приготовление каши не зависит от ваших убеждений, сексуальной, политической или религиозной ориентации, оно зависит от способа приготовления и ингредиентов.


Разве мои убеждения о свойствах инградиентов и способах приготовления имеют какую-то иную природу, чем мои убеждения относительно сексуальности, религиозности и политической организации общества? У меня ощущение, что Вы на что-то намекаете, но так и не говорите прямо, что именно хотите сказать. Что же именно Вы хотите сказать о различении Вами знания и веры?



> Вы можете обозначить одним словом всё что угодно в сознании, однако если разговариваете с людьми, то нужно придерживаться того понятийного поля, в котором происходит разговор. Это так же логично и просто, как и ходить в туалет не по убеждению


Разве я обозначаю одним словом все, что угодно, в сознании? Напротив, я употребляю два слова ("знание" и "вера") и даю этим словам вполне четкие определения, которые пока не вызвали ни у кого несогласия. От понятийного поля людей я тоже пока не отступал, а если отступал, то укажите мне в каком месте именно.
А вот придерживаться точки зрения, что "знание" - это слово для обозначения плода, обретаемого в результате логического рассуждения или же слово "вера" - это слово-форма для обозначения представлений человека относительно неверифицируемых объектов, лишь на том основании, что "люди здесь и сейчас так говорят" (их контекст таков), мне не так же просто, как сходить в туалет. Слишком много чего говорится людьми, чтобы тут же начинать придерживаться их определений. 

Я бы еще раз обратил Ваше внимание на то, что Далай-Лама в своем высказывании, которое оказалось строго в контексте вопроса темы и обсуждения двух путей следования к цели (через "неосознанную веру" и через "осмысление") не вводит понятия "знания", а осознанно остается в области "веры", различая их лишь по уровням убежденности. Такой взгляд точно соответствует моим представлениям, которые я пытался раскрыть в этой теме. Надеюсь, что Его Святейшество не обвинят в неуместном использовании "авраамической терминологии" или в "идиотизме" и не назовут "демагогом".

----------


## Pavel

> Да куда ж без веры-то денешься в религии? Я уже несколько раз писала о том, что есть "пути практики через веру" -- до обретения прямого знания. А пока оно не обретётся, разве можно опираться на свои ошибочные "знания" о реальности?


 Нико, речь не идет о том есть ли вера и есть ли знание. Речь идет о том, что такое вера, а что такое знание. Вы прямо сейчас утверждаете, что вера предшествует знанию, а с появлением знания исчезает вера.
Но вот слова Далай-Ламы, которые мы теперь в данном контексте рассматриваем:



> Как вы знаете, в Индии существовали большие монашеские университеты, такие как Наланда и другие, в которых преподавали великие учителя, подобно вторым Буддам, такие как Нагарджуна и другие. Они хорошо исследовали Учение Будды, хорошо проанализировали слово Будды, и у них появлялась великая, глубокая вера, которую затем они развивали, проповедовали и практиковали.


Из этих слов следует, что "учителя, подобные вторым Буддам, такие как Награджуна", совсем не в результате "пути практики через веру", а в результате "хорошего исследования Учения Будды, хорошего анализа слова Будды" обрели "великую, глубокую *веру*, которую затем они развивали, проповедовали и практиковали". Разве не Вы же придерживаетесь взглядов о том, что великие Учителя проповедуют знание, а не веру? Разве не Вы же придерживаетесь взглядов о том, что великие Учителя развивают знания, а не веру? Разве не Вы придерживаетесь взглядов о том, что великие Учителя практикуют знание, а не веру? 

Почему же Далай-Лама говорит в этом случае о вере, лишь уточняя, что вера эта "великая, глубокая"?




> Это имеет отношение к вере, с одной стороны, а к другой -- к собственному опыту, т.е. знаниям....


Вот видите, опять Вы приходите к тождественности "опыта" и "знания"... Это не верно. Ваш опыт порождает Вашу веру. Мой опыт порождает мою веру. Опыт прямого общения с Богом у христианина порождает его веру. Любая из этих вер может быть настолько "велика и глубока", что может называться знанием. Но если Вы обратите внимание насколько эти знания отличаются друг от друга, то поймете, что ценностной разницы между знанием и верой нет. Вот почему говорится о верном знании (соответствии истине). Ценность не в знании или вере, а в приближении к истине. 

И здесь вопрос об истинности - это традиционный вопрос гносеологии, уже не вопрос различения знания и веры. В качестве примера:
материалистическая гносеология не подразумевает истинность научного знания, провозглашая любое научное знание лишь временным представлением, обусловленным данным состоянием общества.
Буддийская гносеология очень различна в зависимости от традиции.

----------


## Айвар

> Другое дело храктеристики этого объекта и метод его исследования (достижения), на пути знании и на пути преданности они разные.


Что подразумевается по характеристикой знания? - Например, то как мы сохраняем его. Наверное вы скажите, что знание сохраняется, потому что оно становится частью нашего опыта. 
Таким образом и за знанием и за верой признается, что они прошли путь практики. В чем же отличие? - Только в том, что кому-то хочется видеть постулаты веры более догматичными, чем они есть на самом деле.
Наука оперирует законами природы и не ставит себе целью беспокоится о том, что при этом происходит с человеком (например: ценпая реакция и ядерная бомба), между тем любая онтология, а вера это прежде всего онтология, заинтересована в том, как это будет воспринято человеком, будет ли это знаниеи комфортно для него.

Таким образом вера это прежде всего забота о том, чтобы человек испытывал комфорт по мере того, как растет наше знание о мире.

Дилемму знания и науки можно выразить по-другому еще и так: в лице науки (знания) мы имеем вызов, который человек бросил силам природы. Метод научного исследования это регрессивный анализ. В лице религии (веры) мы сталкиваемся с методом прогрессивного единства, и не наша беда в том, что кто-то хочет как можно скорее его достичь (собственно это и называется догматичным утверждением постулатов веры, например Троицы).
Наша забота должна состоять в том, чтобы ни анализ ни синтез не становились ни бесконечным прогрессос, ни бесконечным регрессом - ЗНАМЕНИТЫЙ СРЕДИННЫЙ путь.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Разве я обозначаю одним словом все, что угодно, в сознании? Напротив, я употребляю два слова ("знание" и "вера") и даю этим словам вполне *четкие определения*, которые пока не вызвали ни у кого несогласия.





> Хотите эту убежденность называть знанием, нет проблем. Я тоже использую вместо длинного словосочетания "глубокая вера" слово "знание", но и тем и другим о*бозначаю одно и то же в человеческом сознании*.





> Я, по крайней мере, тут на его стороне, и так же не вижу необходимости особо углубляться в определения "веры", "слепой веры" и "знания" ("глубокой веры"), видя, что различие *сугубо эмоциональное*.


Определяете знание, веру и убеждённость как одно и тоже, только с различной степенью эмоциональности. Эмоциональность сфера не рассудочная, следовательно и познание сводите с анализа до эмоциональной реакции, в результате познавательный агностицизм, в котором нет достоверного знания (то есть того знания, понятие которого используется в данном разговоре). Более разборчиво пояснять смысла не вижу.

----------


## Сергей А

> Таким образом вера это прежде всего забота о том, чтобы человек испытывал комфорт по мере того, как растет наше знание о мире.


Я вот тоже раньше думал, что вера - это некий костыль для верующего. Это не так. Вера - обратная сторона Знания. Слово "обратная сторона" - условно.



> Наша забота должна состоять в том, чтобы ни анализ ни синтез не становились ни бесконечным прогрессос, ни бесконечным регрессом - ЗНАМЕНИТЫЙ СРЕДИННЫЙ путь.


Вот это правильно!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Однажды, в стародавние времена, Будду не спрашивали, но он сказал:
> *I see no ground* on which anyone ... in the world could, *in accordance with the Dhamma*, accuse me thus: 'While you claim full enlightenment you are not fully enlightened in regard to certain things.


Сами-то поняли, что процитировали, дорогой До?
Хорошенькое доказательство: "*Я не вижу оснований*, чтобы кто-то, в согласии с Дхармой, обвинил меня в том, что я не достиг Ануттарасаьяксамбодхи.
Ну, он не видит, а кто-то другой видит, и что?
Это рас.
Во-вторых: что значит "в согласии с Дхармой"? Это может означать одно из двух:
1. В согласии с дхармой как с нравственным законом, то есть полное соблюдение Татхагатой Винайи. Но в любой традиции адепты могут сослаться на своих собственных святых, которые, по их мнению, соблюдали нравственность не хуже, а то и лучше Готамы. Так что это аргумент ничего объективного в себе не содержит.
2. Это может означать дхарму в контексте абидармы, то есть всецелого знания устройства мира, что тождественно всеведению Будды. И тут уместно вспомнить 4 знаменитых вопроса, на которые Будда отвечал молчанием.
Как видим, и в этом смысле доказательство обретения высшего просветления является "фигурой умолчания".




> Ту-ру-ру. Еще рекомендую в этой сутте посикать слово "hell".


Ай-ай-ай, как страшно!
А сказано там примерно следующее: "Кто не верует в то, что Будда - истинный Татхагата, гореть тому в аду".
Приехали! да Вам то же самое любой поп в церкви скажет.

Что касается меня, то я нисколько не сомневаюсь в том, что Будда - действительно Всецело-полностью-пробужденный.
И вместе с тем я уверен, что это знание есть результат моего собственного выбора; оно не навязано мне какими-либо непреложными обоснованиями или доказательствами - их нет и не может быть. Просто следование Дхарме позволяет, *как я считаю*, правильно и полно пробуждать собственный ум. Но этот факт никоим образом невозможно верифицировать, то есть сделать принудительной истиной ни для другого, ни для самого себя.
Поэтому, согласно некогда данному (и еще никем здесь пока что не оспоренному определению) следование Учению Будды основано *на вере как уверенности в истинности неверифицируемого*.
Следование истине - это всегда акт личного свободно выбора, акт свободной воли, и никак иначе.

----------

Сергей А (08.11.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Буддизм это по сути Будда... верит ли во что-то Будда? :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не говорил "это доказательство".


Ну и славно.
Потому что это действительно не доказательство.
А принятие чего-либо без доказательств означает принятие на веру.
Об чем и речь.

----------


## Pavel

> Определяете знание, веру и убеждённость как одно и тоже, только с различной степенью эмоциональности. Эмоциональность сфера не рассудочная, следовательно и познание сводите с анализа до эмоциональной реакции, в результате познавательный агностицизм, в котором нет достоверного знания (то есть того знания, понятие которого используется в данном разговоре). Более разборчиво пояснять смысла не вижу.


Зачем противопоставлять "анализ" и "эмоциональную реакцию" как два различных плода познания? Анализ - это метод познания. Эмоциональная реакция - одна из характеристик результата познания, которым является убежденность (эмоциональная составляющая убежденности).

То понятие знания, в котором подразумевается наличие достоверности именно у него (у знания) впротивовес отсутствию достоверности у веры действительно обсуждается некоторыми участниками данного разговора, только вот именно факт верифицируемости достоверности ими же и не обнаруживается. Поэтому желание поговорить о достоверности есть, а вот согласия в критериях оценки достоверности нет. Вот и сводится знание у некоторых к очевидности и верифицируемости, а у некоторых к логичности и чувственному подтверждению (опыту). А других такое представление о достоверности не устраивает - уж слишком обусловлена такая достоверность особенностями личности (субъективна).

И еще, Иван, Вы не торопитесь отказываться от "разъяснений" до того момента, как дали определения двум этим понятиям. Сначала в себе обнаружьте видения разлияий, а потом дайте точное определение увиденному в себе. Вот тогда можно поговорить и о разъяснениях. "Вы сдачу хотите?.. так Вы деньги то давайте" (из старого еврейского анекдота).

----------

Сергей Хос (09.11.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вот и сводится знание у некоторых к очевидности и верифицируемости, а у некоторых к логичности и чувственному подтверждению (опыту).


У меня всё перечисленное сводится к знанию.




> А других такое представление о достоверности не устраивает - уж слишком обусловлена такая достоверность особенностями личности (субъективна).


Ну так это известная проблема, лично у меня её нет. Меня субъективное не пугает и не является для меня синонимом ложного. А если кто-то считает свой метод приготовления каши основанном на знании, но при этом каша у него не получилась, то это не проблема субъективности вообще, а проблема конкретного ошибочного логического рассуждения и недостаток знаний. У вас же сомнения в достоверности чего-либо вообще, отсюда и банальные примеры с кашей и пр. 




> до того момента, как дали определения двум этим понятиям.


У меня понятия классические, я ничего в данном случае не усложняю, называя вещи своими именами.

----------


## Pavel

> У меня всё перечисленное сводится к знанию.


Хорошо. Понятная позиция - "каждому шоферу по акселератору"...



> Ну так это известная проблема, лично у меня её нет. Меня субъективное не пугает и не является для меня синонимом ложного.


Нормакльное восприятие нормального человека. Лишь бы субъективное не стало синонимом истинного.



> А если кто-то считает свой метод приготовления каши основанном на знании, но при этом каша у него не получилась, то это не проблема субъективности вообще, а проблема конкретного ошибочного логического рассуждения и недостаток знаний.


 И это верно. Но если есть понимание, как же избежать постоянного опробывания бесконечных вариантов приготовления каш и изобретений велосипедов, то человек приходит к вере - доверию опыту поколений и совершенстованию процедуры передачи положительного накопленного опыта. 

При этом научное знание порождает для своей передачи научнообоснованную процедуру верификации знания, но сохраняет понимание, что любое знание временно и неустойчиво, подвержено опровержению и подразумевает считаемую вероятность ошибки, не взирая на уровень верифицируемости. Другими свловами, ничье знание не может достичь уровня всеведения.

А религиозное знание подразумевает знание абсолютной истины (всеведение) и закладывается в основу любого процесса постижения как неизменная и безошибочная догма (безоговорочная истина). А далее степень постижения (достижение уровня знания) проверяется по степени приближения в своем видении к этой догме. Стал безоговорочно верить, что перерождения есть - обрел знание о перерождениях. Стал безоговорочно верить в существование Бога - обрел знание о существовании Бога и т.д. и т.п.

И тут Вам выбирать, на какое же знание Вы собираетесь опираться, т.е. на какой из способов передачи опыта поколений и какую процедуру верификации. Вот Сергей Хос опирается на пустотность любого переживания (всех дхарм), т.е. и дхармы знания, и дхармы веры, что вполне согласуется и с научным представлением о знании, и с моим, и с представлением Далай-Ламы. Мои с ним разногласия возникли не по сути различения знания и веры, если Вы заметили, а по способу логического доказательства оправданности отсутствия этого различения. Я не считаю, что уподобляясь Награджуне, стоит сначала давать выдуманное (не увиденное лично) определение двум понятиям, а потом доказывать несостоятельность этих определений, чтобы доказать отсутствие различения. Метод плохой, т.к. таким образом можно бесконечно плодить "рецепты каш", по несъедобности которых потом будет доказываться несостоятельность рецептов. Достаточно увидеть, в чем же именно разница между знанием и верой, чтобы на эту разницу указать. Все остальное - Сизифов труд.



> У вас же сомнения в достоверности чего-либо вообще, отсюда и банальные примеры с кашей и пр.


Пример с кашей Ваш. У меня же нет сомнений в отсутствии абсолютной достоверности у чего-либо. Я утверждаю недостоверность, а не отрицаю достоверность. Разве Вы не понимаете разницы. Любая достоверность относительна и временна. Все дхармы пусты (не являются истинными). Любое научное знание временно и будет опровергнуто. Любой рецепт приготовления каши не сработает в какой-то ситуации и приведет к подгоранию или неприготовлению. Любая очевидность субъективна и мимолетна. Выражаясь современным научным языком, любая верификация субъективна. Одни лишь дхармы сменяют друг друга - бесконечная череда переживаний. Переживание знания не ценнее переживания веры. 



> У меня понятия классические, я ничего в данном случае не усложняю, называя вещи своими именами.


Какие классические: научные, буддийские, утопические, софистические...? Все понятия классические, в смысле не новы. Ваши представления не уникальны (классические), но и я не претендую на оригинальность и неповторимость. Так что и мне гордиться нечем - не уникальный гений или всевидящий, да и Вам поводов для гордости (в неком единении не пойми с кем в своих представлениях) я не вижу.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Где отсутствие возможности вербального ответа?


Понятно: я не учел, что для Вас необходимо уточнение: речь идет о *доказательном* вербальном ответе, а не просто об утверждении: "Я знаю, что достиг истинного Пробуждения".

Доказательство же здесь невозможно в принципе: доказательством всегда является установление тождественности чему-то, принятому за образец.
А Ануттарасамьяксамбодхи тождественно лишь самому себе.

И любая другая "вещь" - тоже, если рассматривать ее в абсолютном смысле. Это знали еще древние греки: "Нельзя войти в одну и ту же реку дважды".

Впрочем, не понимать таких простых аргументов в пользу недоказуемости - тоже не свидетельство большого ума.

----------


## Huandi

> Понятно: я не учел, что для Вас необходимо уточнение: речь идет о доказательном вербальном ответе, а не просто об утверждении: "Я знаю, что достиг истинного Пробуждения".


В треде говорим о знании для самого себя. Не идет речи о доказательстве для других.

----------


## Айвар

> Я вот тоже раньше думал, что вера - это некий костыль для верующего. Это не так. Вера - обратная сторона Знания. Слово "обратная сторона" - условно.


Комфорт или удовлетворенность это быть может и костыль духовной жизни, но без этого костыля трудно двигаться вперед. 
Вера и преданность прежде всего обозначают полную уверенность и самоотдачу ДЛЯ ТОГО КТО ПРИНИМАЕТ РЕШЕНИЕ.

Вот задачка для ученого: Допусим, что путем анализа вы пришли к выводу о том, что качество вашей жизни "уже не то" - вы недовольны собой и по большому счету вы недовольны  свом Я. Что вы станете делать?
Из исходных данных у вас есть только свое Я и Я других людей. Какое вы выберите Я? Какими качествами должно обладать ваше Я?

----------

Сергей А (09.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Вот задачка для ученого: Допусим, что путем анализа вы пришли к выводу о том, что качество вашей жизни "уже не то" - вы недовольны собой и по большому счету вы недовольны  свом Я. Что вы станете делать?
> Из исходных данных у вас есть только свое Я и Я других людей. Какое вы выберите Я? Какими качествами должно обладать ваше Я?


Я бы посоветовал этому ученому ознакомиться с анатмавадой.

----------

Айвар (09.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В треде говорим о знании для самого себя. Не идет речи о доказательстве для других.


Тогда сформулируйте различие знания и веры в контексте обоснования для себя.

----------


## Айвар

> Я бы посоветовал этому ученому ознакомиться с анатмавадой.


 :Smilie:  Дело в том, что как только нас "кольнуло", то мы ищем не просто знания, а знания авторитетного. Попросту говоря мы ищем учителя. 

Поэтому вопрос знания имеет для нас личностную окраску. А для ученого все равно какими величинами оперировать; реальными или мнимыми - лишь бы уравнение решалось.  :Kiss:

----------

Сергей А (10.11.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> При этом научное знание порождает для своей передачи научнообоснованную процедуру верификации знания, но сохраняет понимание, что любое знание временно и неустойчиво, подвержено опровержению и подразумевает считаемую вероятность ошибки, не взирая на уровень верифицируемости. Другими свловами, ничье знание не может достичь уровня всеведения.


На самом деле всё не так, как вы говорите. Любое знание всегда конкретно, это означает, что оно истинно относительно конкретного состояния объекта или феномена, который изучается. Вы можете сколь угодно предполагать какая форма у Земли, но когда вы познали, что она круглая, то уже научный прогресс своими новыми открытиями это знание не опровергнет, так как оно истинно. 2 + 2 не будет равно 5, как не крути. У вас же получается не мир, а хаос интерпритаций, где 2 + 2 не только может запросто равняться 5, но и равняться например синему цвету. 




> У меня же нет сомнений в отсутствии абсолютной достоверности у чего-либо. Я утверждаю недостоверность, а не отрицаю достоверность. Разве Вы не понимаете разницы. Любая достоверность относительна и временна. Все дхармы пусты (не являются истинными). Любое научное знание временно и будет опровергнуто. Любой рецепт приготовления каши не сработает в какой-то ситуации и приведет к подгоранию или неприготовлению. Любая очевидность субъективна и мимолетна. Выражаясь современным научным языком, любая верификация субъективна. Одни лишь дхармы сменяют друг друга - бесконечная череда переживаний. Переживание знания не ценнее переживания веры.


Провозглашаете опять свою веру в познавательный агностицизм. Как тут уже приводили довод, если всё может быть опровергнуто, всё пусто и ложно, то соответственно ваши доводы тоже ложны, и смысла их высказывать нет. Это так же бесполезно, как и доказывать что-то солипсисту. Что тут можно сделать? Только соболезновать. 




> Так что и мне гордиться нечем - не уникальный гений или всевидящий, да и Вам поводов для гордости (в неком единении не пойми с кем в своих представлениях) я не вижу.


И это правильно, то, о чём я говорю это естественно и просто, но видимо не для всех.

----------


## Pavel

> На самом деле всё не так, как вы говорите.


Обожю вот это "на самом деле"...  :Smilie: 



> Любое знание всегда конкретно, это означает, что оно истинно относительно конкретного состояния объекта или феномена, который изучается.


Это ошибочное представление. Знание относительно не только к объекту, но и к субъекту. По этой причине не удается разработать удовлетворительную процедуру верификации, которая бы привела к очевидной истине. Повторности эксперимента конечны, а субъективность исследования неустранима.



> Вы можете сколь угодно предполагать какая форма у Земли, но когда вы познали, что она круглая, то уже научный прогресс своими новыми открытиями это знание не опровергнет, так как оно истинно.


Научный прогресс не требует опровержений, но предус матривает уточнения и дополнения. Земля круглая лишь при определенной примитивизации взгляда на ее форму. Конечно, до определенного момента допустимо столь упрощенный взгляд на форму Земли, а следовательно не возникает необходимости опровергать такой взгляд. Но это не говорит о том, что такой взгляд истинный, а говорит о том, что ошибка такого взгляда в определенных ситуациях (для каких-то цедей) допустима, т.е. пренебрежима или, как мы в таких случаях говорим, "пренебрежимо мала". Ваш же взгляд на соответствие представления о форме Зем ли истине - взгляд не научный, а максималистический по детски. В науке с такими взглядами гонят взашей.  :Smilie:  Не обижайтесь, просто я Вам как бывший научный сотрудник разъясняю азы научной этики.



> 2 + 2 не будет равно 5, как не крути. У вас же получается не мир, а хаос интерпритаций, где 2 + 2 не только может запросто равняться 5, но и равняться например синему цвету.


 Вы очевидно заблуждаетесь. Любое представление прежде всего должно отвечать задаче, ради которой оно выполняется. Именно с этой целью каждый из нас "крутит" представлениями. Этим объясняется многообразие представлений и различия в погрешностях и точностях измерений. Это не ведет к хаосу интерпретаций, если представление помогает достижению цели. Если же представление не ведет к достигаемой цели, то такое представление считается (воспринимается) как ложное. Например, если Вы представляете, что Земля круглая "во веки веков", а значит можно с компасом все время идти на север и таким образом вернуться в точку, из которой Вы вышли, то практика заставит Вас убедиться в ложности такого представления о форме Земли. Если же Вы представляете, что Земля круглая, а следовательно различно удаленные от ее экватора точки будут не одинаково освещаться Солнцев, а значит мы будем наблюдать к полючам более холодный климат, а к экватору юболее теплый, то практика убедит Вас в правильности такого представления о форме Земли.

Таким образом, Вы легко можете увидеть. что нет ни одного представления, которое можно было бы считать окончательно истинным в отрыве от цели, во имя которой это представление делается.и Или та же мысль может звучать как: любое представление будет всегда субъективно и относительно. В исполнении Сергея Хоса эта мысль звучит так: ничто не обладает самобытием. (такая формулировка мне меньше всего нравится, т.к. она ведет людей к представлению о несуществовании ничего вне ума - очень болезненное заблуждение). Но как бы мы ни формулировали эту мысль, мы на бесконечном личном опыте легко обнаруживаем, что мы не способны создать ни единого истинного представление, истинность которого могла бы рассматриваться как-то иначе, нежели через соответствие субъективной цели предполагающего. Поэтому, когда Хуанди подчеркивает, что речь идет о знании для себя", он лишь демонстрирует свое непонимание и таким образом сводит представление об истинности (истинной вере) к "мне забздылось, значит истинно". 



> Провозглашаете опять свою веру в познавательный агностицизм. Как тут уже приводили довод, если всё может быть опровергнуто, всё пусто и ложно, то соответственно ваши доводы тоже ложны, и смысла их высказывать нет.


Не питаю к агностицизму никаких чувств, поэтому не понимаю. то ли Вы меня хвалите, то ли пытаетесь уязвить. Если Вы поймете цель, ради которой порождается представление, что "все ложно и пусто", то бессилие, вызванное слышанием этого представления сразу исчезнет. Я пытался на примере научного представления о том, что все "ложно и пусто" от окончательной истинности показаль правильность такого представления относительно цели продуцирования познавательного процесса. Науке необходимо такое представление. Если Вы этого не поняли и продолжаете данное представление рассмактривать как некую ложность (не истинность) в отрыве от цели, то мои усилия были тщетны. Держитесь дальше за Ваши абсолютные и окончательные ристины, соответствующие объективной реальности. Но это станет непреодолимым препятствием для Вас в постижении и причиной множества страданий от разрушения созданных самостоятельно догм. Я пытался Вам помочь, как человеку склонному к рассудительности.



> И это правильно, то, о чём я говорю это естественно и просто, но видимо не для всех.


То, о чем Вы говорите, не является ни правильным, ни неправильным, т.к. Вы не демонстрируете цели такого представления, чего Вам удается достичь с таким представлением. Велосипед не может быть ни правильным, ни неправильным. Ездить на велосипеде, крутя педали - правильно, а беспрестанно таскать на своем горбу велосипед - не правильно. 
Вы таскаете на горбу свои знания, как это делает и Хуанди, и До. *Это не правильно*. Я попытался помочь вам взглянуть на существо знания относительно его правиольного использования. Не нравится, хочется дальше плодить догмы очевидности - плодите и укрепляйтесь в своем приближении к самосущей Истине. Но со стороны видно, что горб растет.

----------

Fuerth (10.11.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Доказательство же здесь невозможно в принципе: доказательством всегда является установление тождественности чему-то, принятому за образец.
> А Ануттарасамьяксамбодхи тождественно лишь самому себе.[/COLOR]


Отлично сказано. Давайте тогда посмотрим на вот такое утверждение: "Вот я вижу страдание" и попробуем усомниться относительно истинности "а страдание ли я вижу?". В данном случае мы имеем дело не с АСС, а с вполне даже обусловленным и понятным переживанием - страданием. И чем же оно так отличается от АСС, что мы предполагаем, что здесь уже есть доказательная база или "принятый образец"? Покажите что/кто и чем обладает (каким свойством), что порождает возможность доказательной базы.

----------


## Huandi

> Тогда сформулируйте различие знания и веры в контексте обоснования для себя.


В самом начале треда приведена цитата из википедии. И эту цитату уже обсосали со всех сторон - захотите снова, прочитайте сначала весь тред заново.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В самом начале треда приведена цитата из википедии. И эту цитату уже обсосали со всех сторон - захотите снова, прочитайте сначала весь тред заново.


Я прекрасно помню все, о чем говорилось до сих пор, перечитывать мне нет нужды.
Что касается определения из Вики, то в нем НЕ СОДЕРЖИТСЯ требуемой формулировки *различия знания и веры в контексте обоснования для себя*.
Поэтому, на основе сутры, которую приведел уважаемый До, я могу сказать, что в ней утверждение Будды об обретении им окончательного Пробуждения высказано именно так, что оно подпадает под приведенное Вами определение веры:
Признание чего-нибудь истинным без опоры на факты или логику, лишь на основании внутренней (субъективной) уверенности, которая не нуждается в доказательствах, хотя иногда и подыскивает их.

Ануттарасамьяксамбодхи, дорогой Huandi, находится вне доказательств и вне логики просто потому, что это не вещь, которую можно продемонстрировать, а реализация истинной природы собственного ума, который "невидим даже для Татхагат", о котором невозможно говорить ни как о существующем, ни как о несуществующем. Который никак не верифицируется прежде всего потому, что всякая верификация осуществляется ИМ САМИМ. "Не может лезвие, даже самое острое, разрезать само себя".

Если, например, мы скажем, что реализацию состояния Будды можно подтвердить наличием 10 сил или 32 телесных признаков, естественно, встанет следующий вопрос: а почему мы считаем, что эти признаки и силы есть свидетельство Пробуждения?
Сама "фактичность факта" и "логичность логики" устанавливается лишь на основании внутренней (субъективной) уверенности, которая не нуждается в доказательствах. Эту-то субъективную уверенность Вы и называете ОЧЕВИДНОСТЬ, сводя к ней в конечном итоге все свои обоснования.

----------

Fuerth (10.11.2009), Pavel (10.11.2009), Денис Евгеньев (21.05.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Фигасе, оп чем же талмуды, написанные Лонченпой?


Лонченпа, дорогой PampKin, много чего разного написал.
Так же как и Будда много чего сказал в разных обстоятельствах и для разных типов учеников. Поэтому и различают утверждения "относительного" и "окончательного" смысла.

И у Лонченпы можно обнаружить, например, такие рассуждения:
...
Приверженцы сватантрика мадхьямаки
Принимают в качестве своего воззрения единство двух истин,
*Тогда как последователи прасангика мадхьямаки
Учат, что воззрение лишено каких-либо утверждений.*
(= нечего утверждать потому что ничего нельзя верифицировать в абсолютном смысле - СХ)

*Сухая теория концептуального мыслетворчества,
Сотканная из бесконечных спекуляций и множества противоречий,
Не имеет ничего общего с видением природы собственного ума.*

Спонтанно присутствующее с безначальных времён и при этом никем не сотворённое,
Это самосущее и самопроявляющееся естественное осознавание, ваше основополагающее состояние,
Известно под многими именами
...
Но всё это множество наименований и подразделений
*Есть не что иное, как наш теперешний обыкновенный ум.*

Да и что тут говорить? в конечном итоге окончательное пробуждение отличается от полного неведения лишь наличием или отсутсвием такого *абсолютно неверифицируемого качества, как самоосознавание* (rang rig ye shes). Ведь сам ум ничем не отличается у Будды и любого ЖС - в этом-то, надеюсь, Вы, как махаянист, не сомневаетесь?
Ну а из этого уже следует и тождественность в абсолютном смысле сансары и нирваны и все прочие прасангико-мадхьямикианские кунштюки.
Включая и утверждение о тождественности веры и знания, о котором я толкую на протяжении всего этого треда.

----------

Dmitridorje (10.11.2009), Karadur (10.11.2009), Pavel (10.11.2009), Денис Евгеньев (21.05.2011)

----------


## Huandi

> Что касается определения из Вики, то в нем НЕ СОДЕРЖИТСЯ требуемой формулировки различия знания и веры в контексте обоснования для себя.


Неужели? Вы знаете, это вообще классический прием интернет-флэймистов - переходить на обсуждение всем понятных фраз и слов, чтобы уйти от темы.

----------


## Huandi

> в конечном итоге окончательное пробуждение отличается от полного неведения лишь наличием или отсутсвием такого абсолютно неверифицируемого качества, как самоосознавание (rang rig ye shes).


Атманом, то есть. Чего уж скромничать? Дело ведь не в слове, а в смысле. Это же позиция то ли санкхья-йоги, то ли ньяя-вайшешики. Последняя есть основное воззрение кашмирских шиваитов (главных тантриков), кстати.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Неужели? Вы знаете, это вообще классический прием интернет-флэймистов - переходить на обсуждение всем понятных фраз и слов, чтобы уйти от темы.


Ну тогда и все апории Нагарджуны - сплошной флейм, поскольку он именно этим и занимается: опровергает достоверность общепринятого.

Поэтому либо мы объявляем флеймом всю прасангику-мадхьямаку (что Вы, судя по всему, и делаете) либо пытаемся понять, как на ее основе выстраивается воззрение и практика Ануттаратантры и дзогчена.

Видимо, Вам угодно пребывать в наслаждении чистым "философствованием". Воля Ваша, только к живому, передаваемому как реальная практика буддизму это отношения не имеет.

----------


## Huandi

> Ну тогда и все апории Нагарджуны - сплошной флейм, поскольку он именно этим и занимается: опровергает достоверность общепринятого.


Это какое-то безумное понимание Нагарджуны. На мой взгляд, он опровергает только ложное реалистическое понимание дхарм.

----------

Нико (11.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это какое-то безумное понимание Нагарджуны. На мой взгляд, он опровергает только ложное реалистическое понимание дхарм.


Не совсем так, ИМХО. Нагарджуна опровергает именно возможность окончательной верификации чего бы то ни было. И это не отвлеченное умствование., поскольку имеет вполне конкретно практическое осуществление. Какое именно - показано во всех приведенных мною цитатах из разных источников: к указанию на реальность пробужденного ума, который и устанавливает истину, опираясь лишь на самого себя.

Если Вам угодно обзывать это "атманом" - Ваше дело. Но тантрическая практика строится именно на этом. А вне практики можно лишь, как сказал Нацог Рангдол, пребывать в

Сухой теории концептуального мыслетворчества,
Сотканной из бесконечных спекуляций и множества противоречий, которая
Не имеет ничего общего с *видением природы собственного ума*.

----------


## Huandi

> Нагарджуна опровергает именно возможность окончательной верификации чего бы то ни было.


Не встречал у него ничего подобного. Везде идет речь об опровержение "самобытия" дхарм, то есть реалисткого воззрения. 




> Если Вам угодно обзывать это "атманом" - Ваше дело. Но тантрическая практика строится именно на этом.


Интересно, другие тантристы форума тоже так считают? Что они фактически практикуют атмаваду?

----------


## Pavel

> Неужели? Вы знаете, это вообще классический прием интернет-флэймистов - переходить на обсуждение всем понятных фраз и слов, чтобы уйти от темы.


Сложно умолчать о позорности "понятных фраз" из Википедии, согласно которым вера иногда ищет опору в доказательствах, т.е. иногда "как бы"  является знанием, а в свою очередь знание иногда, если присмотреться опытным глазом буддиста, "как бы" является верой (например религиозное знание о Боге-Творце христиан).  :Smilie: 



> Вера — признание чего-нибудь истинным без опоры на факты или логику, лишь на основании внутренней (субъективной) уверенности, которая не нуждается в доказательствах, хотя иногда и подыскивает их.


И на этот анекдот предлагается смотреть серьезно да еще и с опорой на ВСЕОБЩЕЕ ПОНИМАНИЕ.  :Smilie:  Huandi, будьте скромнее и не выдавайте свое ощущение за всеобщее понимание. Вы бы лучше обьратили внимание на то, что "факты" и "логика" в данном определении выведены за пределы "субъективности", что определяет веру в "контексте обоснований для себя", но знание выводит из этого контекста. Вас же просили дать определение знанию в "контексте обоснований для себя" так, чтобы оно не превратилось при этом по определению в веру по Википедии. У Википедии даже веру так определить не удалось - видать слишком сложно отрицать бесконечные поиски обоснований, фактов и логических построений на их основе верующими. Получился философский анекдот вместо определения. Попахивает Большой Советской Эциклопедией...  :Smilie:  

Определения надо уметь обосновывать, а не только штамповать.

Huandi, пора клеймить за "привязанность к словам" - отработанная аргументация и в Вашем духе.

----------


## Huandi

Тезисы моих оппонетов фактически сводятся к тому, что буддизм основан на глупости (так как разница с неведением только в другом виде неведения), в которую буддистам предлагается только верить. Ведь по их мнению даже сам Будда для самого себя не может знать, что он пробужденный. Понятно, что в глупость можно только верить, а не познавать ее.

----------

Иван Ран (10.11.2009), Чженсинь (11.11.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Тезисы моих оппонетов фактически сводятся к тому, что буддизм основан на глупости (так как разница с неведением только в другом виде неведения), в которую буддистам предлагается только верить. Ведь по их мнению даже сам Будда для самого себя не может знать, что он пробужденный. Понятно, что в глупость можно только верить, а не познавать ее.


Так Вы бы сразу дали такое буддийское определение вере и знанию: Вера - неведение. Знание - ведение. Вопросов бы не было - умное определение, верность которого можно только буддисту оценить, естесственно ведающему о природе неведения...  :Smilie: 

Huandi, "так мы когда-нибудь увидим начальника транспортного отдела?"... в смысле увидим определение знанию в "контексте обоснований для себя"?

Может вот это из той же Википедии подойдет, и субъективность вовремя (согласно контексту) употреблена?



> Зна́ние — субъективный образ *объективной реальности*, то есть адекватное отражение внешнего и внутреннего мира в сознании человека в форме представлений, понятий, суждений, теорий.


 Мне вот про адекватность очень понравилось - поэзия...

----------


## Pavel

В качестве примера и не более (ничего личного!!!)...




> Тезисы моих оппонетов фактически сводятся к тому, что буддизм основан на глупости...


Вот он "дух знания Википедии" - опора на факты...  :Smilie:

----------


## Karadur

> Вот он "дух знания Википедии" - опора на факты...


У Википедии нет души. По крайней мере, самосущей...

----------


## Huandi

Понятно, что знание "субъективно" в том смысле, что оно у конкретного субъекта, а не где-то еще. И это никак не мешает ему быть объктивным в другом смысле, то есть верным. Тем прасангикам (санскр. "спорунам"), которые не видят контекста, и не отличают слова от смысла, предлагаю мои сообщения не читать вообще.

----------

Иван Ран (10.11.2009), Чженсинь (11.11.2009)

----------


## Karadur

> И эт он никак не мешает ему быть объктивным в другом смысле, то есть верным.


Объективное - это необязательно значит верное. Это значит - независимое от сознания, существующее само по себе.

----------


## Huandi

> Объективное - это необязательно значит верное. Это значит - независимое от сознания, существующее само по себе.


Обратите внимание - не "то, что вне сознания", а именно "независимое от сознания".  Знание всегда в сознании, оно не может быть вне его.  "Независимое от сознание" означает "без привнесения фантазий и искажений". А это и есть "верное".

----------


## Karadur

Независимое может быть и вне сознания.
Как что-то может быть *в* сознании и при этом не зависеть от него?

Далее, даже если оно независимо, то нельзя приравнять независимость от отсутствия фантазий и искажений. Вот вам кто-то расскажет свои домыслы и фантазии насчёт, например, истории СССР, и эта информация будет сравнительно независима от Вашего сознания, но при этом полна фантазий и искажений.

----------

Pavel (10.11.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> ...которые не видят контекста, и не отличают слова от смысла, предлагаю мои сообщения не читать вообще.


Ну, вот и дождались речей о "любви к словам"...  :Smilie:  

Так определение знанию будет?  :Smilie:  или только флейм о словах...

----------


## Huandi

> Независимое может быть и вне сознания.


Знание - не может. Разве что в виде потенциального - каких-нибудь книжек, но мы ведь не об этом.




> Как что-то может быть в сознании и при этом не зависеть от него?


Это отдельная и сложная тема. Скажем так - в максимальной степени соответствовать прямому чувственному и верному мышлению.




> Далее, даже если оно независимо, то нельзя приравнять независимость от отсутствия фантазий и искажений.


Но я именно так и приравниваю. Так как никак иначе понимать термин "объективное знание" невозможно. 




> Вот вам кто-то расскажет свои домыслы и фантазии насчёт, например, истории СССР, и эта информация будет сравнительно независима от Вашего сознания, но при этом полна фантазий и искажений.


Без искажений у меня тут будет знание "кто-то рассказал мне домыслы об СССР".

----------


## Karadur

> Скажем так - в максимальной степени соответствовать прямому чувственному и верному мышлению. [...]
> Но я именно так и приравниваю. Так как никак иначе понимать термин "объективное знание" невозможно.


Но где же там независимость?
Некое знание, которое является частью Вашего ума (память + семантические связи), вы определяеете как соответствующее Вашему же восприятию и Вашему же мышлению. Другими словами, Вы один психический феномен соотнесли с другими психическими феноменами, получили третий психический феномен (умозаключение) и говорите, что результат объективен и независим!

----------


## Huandi

> Но где же там независимость?


Я же сказал, что это независимость от фантазий и превнесения ложного. 

Это для материалистов "независимое от сознания" есть материя, в которую они верят. Если же убрать веру, и оставить "голый прагматизм", то мы сможем говорить только о том, что нам дается в познании (=сознании). И уже это, данное в сознании, и обсуждать, какого оно качества. Рассматривая содержимое своего сознания, мы можем выделить то, что в нем имеется не с его стороны, а как-бы извне. Это и называется "независимым от сознания". Но может я слишком непонятно говорю, хотя старательно избегаю всяких специальных философских терминов? "Имманентная трансцендентность" может будет понятнее?

----------

Karadur (10.11.2009)

----------


## Karadur

> "Имманентная трансцендентность" может будет понятнее?


Это сразу всё прояснило.

----------

Huandi (10.11.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Рассматривая содержимое своего сознания, мы можем выделить то, что в нем имеется не с его стороны, а как-бы извне.


А то, что мы при таком подходе обнаружим, легко продемонстрировать на такой модели: поставьте два зеркала лицом друг к другу. а между зеркалами свечу и выключите свет. А теперь посмотрите в любое из зеркал. Вы увидите бесконечный коридор с бесконечным рядом свечей. Очень популярная модель у соискателей духов. Завораживающее зрелище и пиршество фантазии.

----------


## Айвар

> Поклоняюсь безупречному Будде,
> Величайшему философу,
> Обучившему нас взаимозависимости,
> Свободной от разрушения и созидания,
> Уничтожения и постоянства,
> Появления и ухода,
> Единства и множества;
> Умиротворению умственных измышлений –
> Высшему блаженству! 
> ...



  Между знанием и взаимозависимостью нет никакой разницы. А что такое взаимозависимость? На этот вопрос можно найти ответ в песне Ламы Цонкапы. 

  Чем взаимозависимость отличается от 4БИ, от 8ВП (Восмеричного Благородного Пути),  от П (Пустоты)? - Давайте назовем взаимозависимость вечной Дхармой, истиной вне времени, абсолютной истиной. Чему учил Будда? - Будда учил тому, что есть страдание и что оно может быть прекращено. Путь ведущий к прекращению страдания это путь ведущий к нирване - к освобождению от неведения, к подлинной свободе, к прекращению цепочки сансарической кармической обусловленности. Будда не учил тому, что такое нирвана, он учил Пути ведущему к прекращению страдания, Пути достижения нирваны. Это Путь! Это Путь знания. 

  Все время, которое живые существа проводят в сансаре они могут использовать для того, чтобы верить в то, что страдания могут быть прекращены и стремиться к счастью или  же ... они могутиспользовать его  для  принять правильного решения относительно того, что  есть страдание и что оно может быть прекращено. Неведение это наше коренное заблуждение, оно создает иллюзию вечного Я.

  Нирвана имеет статус пространства, где время завершилось, а с ним завершилась и сансара. То что ведет к успокоению всех дхарм в Дхарме или Нирване это Путь. Итак, у нас есть временной-пространственный континиум или сансара, которую составляют две вечные дхармы пространство и время, при этом этот континиум есть вместилище всех живых существ. 

  Неведение или вера - это вера в свое я. Даже если вы назовете его другим именем, это все равно останется верой вашего Я и в другое Я. Какие бы благие пожелания вы не вкладывали в понятие Я, они все равно будут недалекими представлениями, которые можно пресечь только с помощью истинного знания.

----------

Сергей А (10.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Неведение или вера - это вера в свое я. Даже если вы назовете его другим именем, это все равно останется верой вашего Я и в другое Я. Какие бы благие пожелания вы не вкладывали в понятие Я, они все равно будут недалекими представлениями, которые можно пресечь только с помощью истинного знания.


Отличная формулировка, спасибо!

----------


## Айвар

> Тезисы моих оппонетов фактически сводятся к тому, что буддизм основан на глупости (так как разница с неведением только в другом виде неведения), в которую буддистам предлагается только верить. Ведь по их мнению даже сам Будда для самого себя не может знать, что он пробужденный. Понятно, что в глупость можно только верить, а не познавать ее.


 :Smilie:  Ну, не все же.

Уравнение:
а +Х = б 
4БИ + человек = освобождение
Освобождение - 4БИ = человек

----------


## Иван Ран

> Обожю вот это "на самом деле"...





> Это ошибочное представление.


На самом деле ошибочное? Откуда вы это знае.. ах да, да...




> По этой причине не удается разработать удовлетворительную процедуру верификации, которая бы привела к очевидной истине. Повторности эксперимента конечны, а субъективность исследования неустранима.


Я знаком с догмой агностицизма, не нужно её в очередной раз провозглошать для меня.




> Земля круглая лишь при определенной примитивизации взгляда на ее форму. Конечно, до определенного момента допустимо столь упрощенный взгляд на форму Земли, а следовательно не возникает необходимости опровергать такой взгляд. Но это не говорит о том, что такой взгляд истинный, а говорит о том, что ошибка такого взгляда в определенных ситуациях (для каких-то цедей) допустима, т.е. пренебрежима или, как мы в таких случаях говорим, "пренебрежимо мала". Ваш же взгляд на соответствие представления о форме Зем ли истине - взгляд не научный, а максималистический по детски. В науке с такими взглядами гонят взашей.  Не обижайтесь, просто я Вам как бывший научный сотрудник разъясняю азы научной этики.


Шароподобная - это не так смешно звучит для бывшего научного сотрудника? Если нет, то как насчёт опровержения знания о шароподобной форме Земли?




> Поэтому, когда Хуанди подчеркивает, что речь идет о знании для себя", он лишь демонстрирует свое непонимание и таким образом сводит представление об истинности (истинной вере) к "мне забздылось, значит истинно".


Не совсем так, это вы сводите весь познавательный потенциал человека до "мне забздылось". Опять же - мои соболезнования.




> Не питаю к агностицизму никаких чувств, поэтому не понимаю. то ли Вы меня хвалите, то ли пытаетесь уязвить.


Гугл в вашем распоряжении...




> Я пытался на примере научного представления о том, что все "ложно и пусто" от окончательной истинности показаль правильность такого представления относительно цели продуцирования познавательного процесса. Науке необходимо такое представление. Если Вы этого не поняли и продолжаете данное представление рассмактривать как некую ложность (не истинность) в отрыве от цели, то мои усилия были тщетны. Держитесь дальше за Ваши абсолютные и окончательные ристины, соответствующие объективной реальности. Но это станет непреодолимым препятствием для Вас в постижении и причиной множества страданий от разрушения созданных самостоятельно догм. Я пытался Вам помочь, как человеку склонному к рассудительности.


Не надо свой агностицизм выдавать за всю науку. Надо внимательнее читать просто и никаких противоречий и представлений обо мне, как о каком-то догматике, не будет.




> Любое знание всегда конкретно, это означает, что оно истинно относительно конкретного состояния объекта или феномена, который изучается.





> Научный прогресс не требует опровержений, но предус матривает уточнения и дополнения.





> Я пытался на примере научного представления о том, что все "ложно и пусто" от окончательной истинности показаль правильность такого представления относительно цели продуцирования познавательного процесса. Науке необходимо такое представление.


Вы не ясно мыслите, иначе бы такого бардака не было бы. Вы опровергаете любое знание, заменяя его представлением (по сути иллюзией), это возводите в догму, а потом ещё эту догму считаете двигателем научного прогресса, суть которого (по вашему получается), бесконечно множить субъективные представления. 
Какой толк от такой науки? Научна ли, прости господи, такая наука? Нет. А может всё таки те знания, на базе которых, наука движется вперёд, расширяя границы опыта, это всё таки знания, а не иллюзии? Может вы всё таки знаете когда хотите в туалет, а не просто верите в это? Вопрос риторический. Очередной ответный поток того, что уже было от вас, комментировать не буду. 




> Я попытался помочь вам взглянуть на существо знания относительно его правиольного использования. Не нравится, хочется дальше плодить догмы очевидности - плодите и укрепляйтесь в своем приближении к самосущей Истине. Но со стороны видно, что горб растет.


Вы себе лучше помогите.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Может вы всё таки знаете когда хотите в туалет, а не просто верите в это?


Нет, это все же поразительно - такое регулярное сравнивание процесса познания с дефекацией...
Что, анальный период развития так затянулся?

----------


## Иван Ран

хехе, в своё оправдание могу сказать, что я не по своей вине повторяю аналогию, в которой отождествляемый процесс никак до сих пор не может однозначно разрешиться )).

----------


## Pavel

> Шароподобная - это не так смешно звучит для бывшего научного сотрудника?


И шароподная форма, и шарообразная форма, и форма шара по отношению к форме Земли для научного сотрудника звучит не смешно, если такое определение формы Земли является удовлетворительным для решения конкретной задачи.



> Если нет, то как насчёт опровержения знания о шароподобной форме Земли?


А Вы считаете, что представление о форме Земли как о шарообразной достаточно для решения любых задачь, связанных с формой Земли? Если так, то действительно смешно.



> Не питаю к агностицизму никаких чувств, поэтому не понимаю. то ли Вы меня хвалите, то ли пытаетесь уязвить.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Гугл в вашем распоряжении...


А Вы считаете, что мне стоит обрести к агностицизму неприятие или любовь? У Вас если есть притензии по существу моей позиции или к агностицизму, то и выскажитесь подобающим образом (предметно). Заявления же в духе "О, это агностицизм!!! Я его узнал." не имеют за собой никакой практической пользы.



> Не надо свой агностицизм выдавать за всю науку.


*Новейший философский словарь*: 


> *ВЕРИФИКАЦИЯ* (позднелат. verificatia — подтверждение; лат. verus — истинный, facio — делаю) — логико-методологическая процедура установления истинности научной гипотезы (равно как и частного, конкретно-научного утверждения) на основе их соответствия эмпирическим данным (прямая или непосредственная В.) или теоретическим положениям, соответствующим эмпирическим данным (косвенная В.). Концепция верификационизма была разработана участниками Венского кружка, нередко ссылавшихся в этой связи на идею Витгенштейна о том, что "понимать предложение — значит знать, что имеет место, когда оно истинно". (Хотя сам Витгенштейн как-то отметил: "Одно время я часто повторял, что для прояснения употребления какого-нибудь предложения не плохо было бы задаться вопросом — как можно верифицировать это утверждение? Но это лишь один способ прояснить употребление слова или предложения... *Некоторые люди превратили данный мной совет обратиться к верификации — в догму, представив дело так, будто я выдвигаю теорию значения*"). Первая эксплицитная формулировка принципа верифицируемости была осуществлена Ф.Вайсманом в работе "Логический анализ понятий вероятности" (1930). В рамках логического позитивизма принцип верифицируемости мыслился (содержательно исчерпываясь почти полностью в рамках формализованного представления методов Маха и К.Пирсона) *критериально исчерпывающим* способом апробации научных утверждений, понятых в качестве "протокольных предложений" как фиксаций данных непосредственного опыта. 
> .....
> 
> Вследствие очевидности того, что не допускали чувственной В. многие подлинно научные предложения — а) "общие" предложения, не могущие быть подтвержденными конечным количеством опытных процедур; б) предложения, касающиеся будущего и прошлого, не подвластных сиюминутному наблюдению, — принцип В. был смягчен в* идею "возможной проверяемости*" (в принцип "верифицируемости"). *Наука 20 в., опровергнувшая процедуру В., как и сопряженную с ней идею независимости "чистого опыта" от самого экспериментатора, отдала некоторое предпочтение идее фальсификации и ориентировалась на элиминацию В. из дисциплинарного арсенала философии.* Так, в докладе на XIV Международном философском конгрессе (1968) Айер предложил интерпретировать принцип В. как требование, чтобы гипотеза науки хотя бы "нетривиально фигурировала в теории, которая, взятая как целое, была открыта для подтверждения".


Я за научное отношение к верифицируемости утверждения, т.е. к процедуре опробации его на предмет истинности имею отношение, которое я выделил жирным и красным цветом. Критические замечания к такому отношению есть?



> Вы опровергаете любое знание, заменяя его представлением (по сути иллюзией), это возводите в догму, а потом ещё эту догму считаете двигателем научного прогресса, суть которого (по вашему получается), бесконечно множить субъективные представления.


Я опровергаю верифицируемость как процедуру чувственного субъективного опыта для различения знания и веры. Отрицание этой процедуры наукой в том числе не ведет к отрицанию научного знания самой наукой. Не говорите глупости, чтобы не выглядеть смешно.



> Какой толк от такой науки?


Как какой, Вы же живете за ее счет...  :Smilie: 



> Научна ли, прости господи, такая наука? Нет. А может всё таки те знания, на базе которых, наука движется вперёд, расширяя границы опыта, это всё таки знания, а не иллюзии?


Конечно знания, а не иллюзии, но не Истина.



> Может вы всё таки знаете когда хотите в туалет, а не просто верите в это?


Я не писаюсь в штаны по той причине, что знаю, что хочу в туалет и это знание соответствует цели не писаться в штаны. Но это вовсе не означает, что никто не писается в штаны. Спросите того, кто писается, знает ли он, что он хочет в туалет. Может быть его ответ поможет Вам разобраться в разнице между знанием и верой.



> Вопрос риторический. Очередной ответный поток того, что уже было от вас, комментировать не буду.


 Ваше право. Почувствовали, что притомились - отдохните. Чувствуете, что не достигаете цели - смените цель или метод достижения. Действуйте сообразно ситуации и да поможет Вам знание.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, это все же поразительно - такое регулярное сравнивание процесса познания с дефекацией...
> Что, анальный период развития так затянулся?


Сергей, а зря Вы так неприязненно к рассмотрению данного примера относитесь. Мне так он очень нравится. Посудите сами, если данный пример показывает на чувственном опыте, чем именно знание отличается от веры, то следовало бы к данному примеру подойти внимательно и тщательно его рассмотреть. Что же в нем такого отличного от например веры в Бога Творца. Вот человек верит в Бога Творца и тут же устремляется к соответствующему прибежищу. Однако, уверяют нас, в любой момент он может отклониться от выбранного курса и помедлить с принятием решения, т.к. опиирается на Веру, а не на Знание. Значит, если бы опирался на Знание, то не отклонился бы и не помедлил?
У тут как не вспомнить о примере знания о том, что хочется помочиться. Выходит, тот, кто Знает, что ему пора помочиться сразу мочится и не может отклониться от решения помочиться?
По мне так хороший пример для того, чтобы увидеть, что Знание не обеспечивает ни неуклонности следования ему, ни указывает на незамедлительность следования ему. В противном случае все, кто опирается на знание в условиях знания о своих физиологических потребностях в метаболическом процессе писались бы в штаны лишь в результате обретения знания.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (11.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> хехе, в своё оправдание могу сказать, что я не по своей вине повторяю аналогию, в которой отождествляемый процесс никак до сих пор не может однозначно разрешиться )).


Воля Ваша; мне тоже представляется, что именно участники, использующие эту аналогию (в частности, уважаемый Хуанди, да и Вы, вероятно, тоже) никак не могут опорожнить свой ум от веры в доказательность логики.

А без этого невозможно получить даже проблеск *понимания* пустоты, о которой здесь столько толкуют. Можно иметь лишь *знание* о ней.

----------

Echo (28.11.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Конечно знания, а не иллюзии, но не Истина.


О, ну хоть что-то. Истина с большой буквы относится к абсолюту, у вас же звучали тезисы о невозможности знания вообще (только вера), то есть, то что не абсолютное, то ложное. Ну а это уже прогресс конечно.




> У тут как не вспомнить о примере знания о том, что хочется помочиться. Выходит, тот, кто Знает, что ему пора помочиться сразу мочится и не может отклониться от решения помочиться?
> По мне так хороший пример для того, чтобы увидеть, что Знание не обеспечивает ни неуклонности следования ему, ни указывает на незамедлительность следования ему. В противном случае все, кто опирается на знание в условиях знания о своих физиологических потребностях в метаболическом процессе писались бы в штаны лишь в результате обретения знания.


Весьма топорное понимание. Перейду на другую аналогию (чтоб не травмировать Сергея Хоса), вот если один человек чувствует боль от определённых внешних условий, а другой человек в этих же условиях её не чувствует, то что можно сказать, что боли нет? Что такого феномена нет и он лишь представление, в которое можно только верить или нет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Странно. Вы то утверждаете, что это ваши собственные идеи, то делаете такие далекоидущие доктринальные утверждения. Так скажите еще раз воззрение какой школы вы тут излагаете?


Дорогой До, мне посчастливилось соприкоснуться преимущественно с знанием в той форме, как оно выражается учителями школы ньигнма. На свое понимание этого знания я и опираюсь в рассуждениях.
Впрочем, это никак не расходится с тем знаием, которое я нахажу в школах кагью и гелуг.

А Вы чьих будете?

----------


## Нико

> Ну тогда и все апории Нагарджуны - сплошной флейм, поскольку он именно этим и занимается: опровергает достоверность общепринятого.


Это всерьез сказано, либо с иронией?  :Smilie: 


Нагарджуна говорит в «Опровержении возражений»:

«Мы [поборники мадхьямики] не даём объяснений,
Не утверждая [мирские] условности».

И в его «Семидесяти строфах о пустоте» сказано: 

«Мы не отрицаем мирской закон 
О том, что ‘это возникает в зависимости от того’».

----------

Пилигрим (11.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Термины ведь должны занимать свое личное определенное место без смешивания. Как мне кажется по простому знание это правильная осведомленность о чем-либо, противоположная ложной осведомленности - незнанию. Вера это убежденность ума в чем-либо, основанная на том, что доказано логически или же если объект очень скрыт, основанная на чем-либо верном общем, не прямом а косвенном тому.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это всерьез сказано, либо с иронией? 
> 
> «Мы не отрицаем *мирской закон* 
> О том, что ‘это возникает в зависимости от того’».


Это всерьез сказано, либо с иронией?
Что еще за "мирской закон"?

Уровень относительной истины, что ли? Тогда да. Но с т.зр. абсолютной истины никакая причинность не устанавливается - об этом, собственно, Нагарджуна постоянно и толкует. А окончательное Пробуждение есть область абс. истины. Поэтому в нем самом невозможно ничего "доказать" ни другому, ни самому себе.
А "принятие чего-либо без доказательств, на основе лишь собственной внутренней уверенности (= "очевидность") есть вера".
Такое определение, по крайней мере, давал уважаемый Хуанди.

Ведь окончательная реальность - это собственный познающий ум, который и устанавливает ("порождает") все относительные феномены вместе с их причинностью. Нам же в непросветленном состоянии видится, что эта причинность присуща им самим как их собственное свойство - в этом-то До с Хуанди и пытаются нас убедить.
То есть по сути эти уважаемые участники беседы настаивают на том, что именно непросветленный ум и устанавливает окончательную истину о природе реальности.
Непонятно тогда, зачем вообще нужен Будда, если все, как дваждыдвачетыре устанавливается простой логикой, присущей обычному рассудочному уму.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Мирской закон здесь это относительная истина, которая отвечает на вопрос: как вещи существуют.

----------

Сергей Хос (11.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Но с т.зр. абсолютной истины никакая причинность не устанавливается - об этом, собственно, Нагарджуна постоянно и толкует.


Неа. Нагарджуна "толкует", что причинность не устанавливается для самосущих предметов, то есть связанных с субстанцией. Но вполне себе устанавливается для "пустотных", то есть феноменов, понимаемых правильно - без субстанциональной предикации.

----------

Сергей Хос (11.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Неа. Нагарджуна "толкует", что причинность не устанавливается для самосущих предметов, то есть связанных с субстанцией. Но вполне себе устанавливается для "пустотных", то есть феноменов, понимаемых правильно - без субстанциональной предикации.


"без субстанциональной предикации" - это, вероятно означает "без предположения об их субстанциональности".
Но если свойства не имеют сбстанционального носителя, это означает, что они, хотя и видятся как "объективные", в окончательном смысле устанавливаются самим умом. Именно ум, "одержимый" кармой индивидуума, деятельностью своего рассудочного мышления выстраивает мир с его свойствами, а также со всей его "логикой" и "доказательствами".
Ни "логика", ни "доказательство" не существуют объективно, "со стороны предмета" именно в силу безсубстанциональности. Но они видятся нам объективными в силу омраченности.

----------


## Huandi

> Но если свойства не имеют сбстанционального носителя, это означает, что они, хотя и видятся как "объективные", в окончательном смысле устанавливаются самим умом.


Даются умом.




> Именно ум, "одержимый" кармой индивидуума, деятельностью своего рассудочного мышления выстраивает мир с его свойствами, а также со всей его "логикой" и "доказательствами". 
> 
> Ни "логика", ни "доказательство" не существуют объективно, "со стороны предмета" именно в силу безсубстанциональности. Но они видятся нам объективными в силу омраченности.


Не совсем точно, хоть ход мысли и верный. То, что нечто дается только-в-сознании, не исключает возможность достоверности, и верного знания. Наоборот - это как раз и обеспечивает эту возможность. Джнея-аварана в том, что нечто умственное полагается не-умственным. А не в том, что нечто верное полагается верным, как вы пытаетесь доказать.

----------


## Pavel

> О, ну хоть что-то. Истина с большой буквы относится к абсолюту, у вас же звучали тезисы о невозможности знания вообще (только вера), то есть, то что не абсолютное, то ложное. Ну а это уже прогресс конечно.


Иван, я уже устал парировать Ваши голословные заявления. Я утверждал и утверждаю, что понятия "вера" и "знание" существуют и вполне оправданно. При этом указывал на то, что введение этих двух слов для обозначения понятий оправданно, т.к. их использование указывает на конкретную разницу в психофизических состояниях. Будучи по сути одним и тем же [переживанием убежденности], они имеют формальные отличия. В связи со своей точкой зрения я дал вполне понятные определения знанию и вере. Вот они:



> *Вера* - это психическое состояние (переживание) убежденности. В качестве феномена сознания она выступает как идейная, мировоззренческая позиция принятия или непринятия (в этом случае говорят о неверии) определенных утверждений. Определение убежденности как веры используется в случаях подразумевания недостаточной осознанности причин, вызывающих убежденность или в случае допущения "верящим" возможности несовпадения его убеждения с будущим его же практическим опытным восприятием. (Пример: "Я верю, что это так, но будущее покажет, так ли это" или "Я верю, что это так, но не знаю точно почему"). Возникновение веры как формы убежденности не зависит ни от метода обретения, ни от направленности убежденности.
> 
> *Знание* - это психическое состояние (переживание) убежденности. В качестве феномена сознания оно выступает как идейная, мировоззренческая позиция принятия или непринятия (в этом случае говорят о незнании) определенных утверждений. Определение убежденности как знания используется в случаях подразумевания достаточной осознанности причин, вызывающих убежденность или в случае недопущения "знающим" возможности несовпадения его убеждения с будущим его же практическим опытным восприятием. (Пример: "Я знаю, что это так, потому что не допускаю, что оно может быть иначе" или "Я знаю, что это так, потому что знаю причины возникновения этого"). Возникновение знания как формы убежденности не зависит ни от метода обретения, ни от направленности убежденности.


 Затем дал свой комментарий относительно обоих понятий:



> Таким образом возникновение двух понятий для обозначения переживания убежденности происходит на уровне различения степени эмоциональной уверенности в возникающем убеждении или, выражаясь более употребимым в буддизме языком, на уровне регистрации степени привязанности к убеждению. По своей же сути вера и знание лишь две эмоционально (всегда субъективно) различные формы убежденности.
> 
> *Очевидность* - крайняя форма убежденности, крайняя форма знания.


Ничего о невозможности знания или же приближенности его к абсолюту в этих определениях нет... Не надо ничего сочинять. Здесь нет ни слова даже об адекватности истине. Я как раз опровергаю любую попытку связи знания с верифицируемостью или соотнесением с очевидностью. 

У Вас к моим определениям этих двух понятий предметные замечания есть?
Если есть, то высказывайтесь по существу.

Если имеете свое представление о том, что является знанием, а что верой, то дайте соответствующие определения этим понятиям. Продемонстрируйте уже хоть какое-то свое понимание предмета обсуждения, а не только эмоциональную заинтересованность в споре.




> Весьма топорное понимание. Перейду на другую аналогию (чтоб не травмировать Сергея Хоса),...


 Что Вы притчами (аналогиями) разговариваете? Лавры Иисуса покоя не дают? Дайте свои определения знанию и вере, чтобы было что сравнивать. Ведите себя, как подобает взрослому мужчине, а не проповеднику.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Ведь окончательная реальность - это собственный познающий ум, который и устанавливает ("порождает") все относительные феномены вместе с их причинностью.


Если так. То за что собственно бились? Huandi, c некоторыми уточнениями утверждает и всегда утверждал  тоже самое. Вот только к Нагарджуне это не относится. Нагарджуна считает, обозначенную вами реальность (собственный познающий ум) достоверной концепцией не имеющей истинного существования. Окончательной реальностью мадхьямики-прасангики считают отсутствие естественного цепляния за истинное существование, всего в чуственном опыте.

----------

Caddy (12.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не совсем точно, хоть ход мысли и верный. То, что нечто дается только-в-сознании, не исключает возможность достоверности, и верного знания. Наоборот - это как раз и обеспечивает эту возможность. Джнея-аварана в том, что нечто умственное полагается не-умственным. А не в том, что нечто верное полагается верным, как вы пытаетесь доказать.


Понятийно сформулированная достоверность может быть истиной лишь на относительном уровне, поскольку сами концепты есть результат творящей деятельности ума, точно так же, как и любая видимость феноменов (snasng ba).
Поэтому можно сказать, что джнея-аварана не столько в том, что "нечто умственное полагается не-умственным", сколько в том, что *достоверное на уровне относительной истины принимается как окончательная реальность, абсолютная истина*.
Вот, например, как объясняет это Намкхай Норбу:
Когда Учитель объясняет, что Основа более или менее такова, то можно подумать: "Вот, значит, что это такое". И тогда это становится понятием. Так мы создаем понятия, если не очень четко понимаем смысл Основы. *Мы можем даже не осознавать, что это уже стало понятием. Если мы создаем понятие, то это само по себе является препятствием.* Обычно мы говорим о препятствии страстей и препятствии кармы как о следствии дурных поступков в прошлом. Такие препятствия можно обнаружить довольно легко. Но есть еще то, что мы называем препятствием знания. Оно особенно труднопреодолимо и опасно для практикующих, и прежде всего для тех, кто уже давно занимается практикой. По-тибетски это называется шечьяй триппа (shes.bya'i. sgrib.pa.). Шечьяй - это "знание", а триппа - "препятствие". *Если мы создаем понятия, то создаем очень изощренные препятствия, которые трудно обнаружить. Вот почему способ видения и понимания Основы в Дзогчене поистине очень важен.*

----------

Caddy (11.11.2009), Pavel (11.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Понятийно сформулированная достоверность может быть истиной лишь на относительном уровне


С этим никто и не спорит.

Но. Понятийно нам может быть ДАН тот же предмет, что может быть дан и прямо. На этом и основано обучение - через понятийное, через многократное усвоение, достигается прямое знание. У Дхармоттары это описывается прямым текстом. Поэтому, абсолютное знание не только есть (с чем вы собственно и спорили), но еще даже и понятийное прямо его развивает. И сами предметы знания (не объекты), даже понятийного, могут быть абсолютно истинными.

----------

Чженсинь (12.11.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Ничего о невозможности знания или же приближенности его к абсолюту в этих определениях нет


 :Confused:  




> У Вас к моим определениям этих двух понятий предметные замечания есть?


Нивелировали в очередной раз знание до эмоциональной реакции. И спрашиваете какае претензии. К вашей вере - никаких.




> Дайте свои определения знанию и вере, чтобы было что сравнивать. Ведите себя, как подобает взрослому мужчине, а не проповеднику.





> В самом начале треда приведена цитата из википедии. И эту цитату уже обсосали со всех сторон - захотите снова, прочитайте сначала весь тред заново.


 В "моём" определении знания фигурируют понятия "факт" и "познание". А у вас эти понятие синомичны убеждённости и вере. Так что смысла продолжать разговор нет.

----------


## Huandi

> Если мы создаем понятия, то создаем очень изощренные препятствия, которые трудно обнаружить.


Эта проблема решается только правильной логикой.

----------

Чженсинь (12.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объясните тогда пожалуйста, придерживаясь какого воззрения вы полагаете, что Будда не знал, а верил, что он пробуждённый?


Причем тут воззрение? Вы же до сих пор не привели определения понятий "знание" и "вера", благодаря которому их можно было бы различить.
Потому что то определение из Вики, которое было здесь некогда процитировано, вполне включает в себя и определение знания через т.наз. "очевидное".

Впрочем, это очень отрадно, что Вы так печетесь формулировке. Это характеризует Вас как очень глубоко верующего, по-настоящему религиозного человека.

----------

Pavel (11.11.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Вот, например, как объясняет это Намкхай Норбу:...


Хорошее разъяснение. В нем четко показано, как различение знания и веры на уровне соответствия истине ведет к догматизму, который является препятствием на пути постижения. Догмат о необходимости "правильного понимания" предопределяет появление догмата о том, что "вера - неправильное понимание, а знание - правильное понимание", что порождает поиски критериев правильности. Таким образом порождаются многообразные догматы об "объективности" от верифицируемости до очевидности на индивидуальном чувственном опыте, и от понимания совершенно ускользает движущая сила любого познавательного процесса, обусловленная изменчивостью самой истины, или, выражаясь простым языком, обусловленная уничтожением любых догматов.

----------


## Pavel

> В "моём" определении знания фигурируют понятия "факт" и "познание".


Нельзя ли взглянуть на это определение целиком, или, благодаря Вашим намекам и намекам Huandi об этом определении можно только догадываться?

----------


## Pavel

> Вы же до сих пор не привели определения понятий "знание" и "вера", благодаря которому их можно было бы различить.


Верно, это так. Но, Сергей, справедливости ради давайте рассмотрим, что сделали Вы. Вы дали определение вере как убеждению, направленному на НЕверифицируемые объекты, а знанию как убеждению, направленному на верифицируемые объекты. Затем Вы успешно показали несостоятельность такого различения веры и знания. Каков же вывод? Что знание - это та же вера? Но почему не вывод, что вера - это то же знание?

Я бы обратил Ваше внимание на то, что есть два понятия: "знание" и "вера". Если Вам не удается найти различия между этими понятиями, то не следует делать вывода о том, что между верой и знанием нет никакой разницы. Так какая разница? Дайте все-таки определение этим двум феноменам, которое Вас удовлетворяет. В противном случае Ваши слова по отношению к До следует переадресовать Вам же.

----------

Сергей Хос (11.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Эта проблема решается только правильной логикой.


На уровне относительного знания - да.
А на уровне окончательного - правильным самадхи.
Этим, кстати, и различаются знание и понимание.

----------


## Huandi

> На уровне относительного знания - да.
> А на уровне окончательного - правильным самадхи.


Правильное самадхи требует правильного объекта. Самадхи будет на каком предмете? На том, который дан правильным умозаключением. Так как ничем другим не могут быть даны буддийские истины (до того, как будет иметься прямое знание). Всякие "ПХАТ" не дают объекта "буддийские истины" для самадхи.




> Этим, кстати, и различаются знание и понимание.


Вы выдумали разницу между словами, которой не имеется. Прошу, не развивайте эту глупость - найдите другие слова.

----------

Чженсинь (12.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Объяснил как мог. Но если Вы что-то не до конца понимаете, это вовсе не означает, что это что-то - непременно глупость.

----------


## Нико

> Верно, это так. Но, Сергей, справедливости ради давайте рассмотрим, что сделали Вы. Вы дали определение вере как убеждению, направленному на НЕверифицируемые объекты, а знанию как убеждению, направленному на верифицируемые объекты. Затем Вы успешно показали несостоятельность такого различения веры и знания. Каков же вывод? Что знание - это та же вера? Но почему не вывод, что вера - это то же знание?
> 
> Я бы обратил Ваше внимание на то, что есть два понятия: "знание" и "вера". Если Вам не удается найти различия между этими понятиями, то не следует делать вывода о том, что между верой и знанием нет никакой разницы. Так какая разница? Дайте все-таки определение этим двум феноменам, которое Вас удовлетворяет. В противном случае Ваши слова по отношению к До следует переадресовать Вам же.


Вот может-таки обратиться к кассификации 51 ментального фактора, данного Асангой в "Антологии абхидхармы"?

Там в пять "определяющих" ментальных факторов, имеющих дело со специфицескими признаками объекта, входят, в частности, 

--  (2) Убежденность, то есть фактор принятия объекта за то, в качест¬ве чего он был удостоверен*. (*Функция убежденности — не позволять уму попадать под воздействие другого воззрения. Например, анализируя учителей, в том числе Будду, чтобы выяснить, кто из них является прибежищем, не способным на обман, мы удостоверяем тот факт, что только Будда является Учителем подобного Прибежища. Затем, когда наше достоверное познание установит, что Учение Будды и его Духовная Община, постигающая это Учение, также не могут ввести в заблуждение, в нас зародится прочная убежденность в том, что они – конечные объекты Прибежища. См. Jeffrey Hop-kins, Meditation on Emptiness, Wisdom Publications, Boston, 1996. p.246.)

-- (5). Знание (или мудрость) -- то, что подвергает объект анализу.

А "вера" -- один из одиннадцати "благих" ментальных факторов...

----------


## Нико

> Мирской закон здесь это относительная истина, которая отвечает на вопрос: как вещи существуют.


Мне думается, что всё же "мирской закон" здесь -- это простые обывательские представления о вещах, т.е. мирская достоверность, которая существует, в отличие от "рогов зайца", но, если задаться вопросом, как именно она существует? то ответ: как истина только для сознания-покрова. Однако отрицать полностью эту истину мы тоже не можем: ведь она "истина для мира". Поэтому её не отрицали и Нагарджуна с Чандракитри.

----------


## AlexТ

> То, о чем Вы говорите, не является ни правильным, ни неправильным, т.к. Вы не демонстрируете цели такого представления, чего Вам удается достичь с таким представлением. Велосипед не может быть ни правильным, ни неправильным. Ездить на велосипеде, крутя педали - правильно, а беспрестанно таскать на своем горбу велосипед - не правильно. 
> Вы таскаете на горбу свои знания, как это делает и Хуанди, и До. *Это не правильно*. Я попытался помочь вам взглянуть на существо знания относительно его правиольного использования. Не нравится, хочется дальше плодить догмы очевидности - плодите и укрепляйтесь в своем приближении к самосущей Истине. Но со стороны видно, что горб растет.


Интересная идея!

----------


## Иван Ран

> Нельзя ли взглянуть на это определение целиком, или, благодаря Вашим намекам и намекам Huandi об этом определении можно только догадываться?


Знание - результат верного познания.
Вера - результат эмоциональной заинтерованности в правильности своего представления, полученного не на основании фактов.

Вам стало легче?

----------

Huandi (12.11.2009), Чженсинь (12.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Кстати говоря, не у С.Х. конечно, но есть такое различие, даже в Сутте первого поворота (СН 56.11):


Переводчик решил почему-то перевести "диттхи" словом "понимание", вместо "воззрение". У Сергея Хоса ровно наоборот - что и говорит о том, что сами слова не несут такой (различной) смысловой нагрузки.

----------


## Чженсинь

> Знание - результат верного познания.
> Вера - результат эмоциональной заинтерованности в правильности своего представления, полученного не на основании фактов.


Вера - это еще такое психическое состояние человека, которое облегчает использование его (носителя веры) в интересах другого человека или группы лиц... :Cool:  
Кроме того, во многих случаях вера не требует каких-либо умственных усилий, кроме разве подавления естественно возникающих сомнений в её утверждениях и объектах...

----------


## Pavel

> Вот может-таки обратиться к кассификации 51 ментального фактора, данного Асангой в "Антологии абхидхармы"?
> .......
> 
> -- (5). Знание (или мудрость) -- то, что подвергает объект анализу.
> 
> А "вера" -- один из одиннадцати "благих" ментальных факторов...


И что нам дал такой подход для различения знания и веры?
Знание - фактор....
Вера - фактор....
Знание - НЕЧТО (!), подвергающее объект (?) анализу. Ни понять, ни что такое объект в этом случае, ни что такое анализ. Поэтому возникает какое-то смутное ощущение, что с тем же успехом можно сказать: "Ум - то, что подвергает объект анализу, а значит Ум=Знание"....
А определения веры вообще нет, поэтому и нет различения с знанием.

Нико, Вы как-то знание от веры сами отличаете? Если отличаете, то дайте определения двум этим понятиям, чтобы стало ясно, как (по каким признакам) Вы делаете различие. Если же рне различаете. а только хотите обнаружить это различие, то дайте формулировку цели, для которой такое различие ищется, чтобы можно было понять, в каком контексте должно быть дано определение.

Нико, Вы уже видите, насколько неудобно сидеть на двух стульях: 1) признавать, что Далай-Лама, говоря о Награджуне, наделяет его верой, что не может быть не истинным из Его Святейшества уст; 2) искать определение веры в области чего-то неистинного (неправильного) и непрочного в отличии от истинного (правильного) и прочного знания? Как же бедному переводчику употреблять русские слова "знание" и "вера" в буддийских контекстах, не понимая их смысла, не уподобляться же "компьютерному переводчику". Как-то надо определяться со смыслом этих слов или отказываться от словарей, чтобы опять не оказаться на двух стульях уже как переводчик. Вы же не посчитаете данные Вами определения знанию и вере хоть как-то удовлетворительными для словаря?

----------


## Pavel

> Кроме того, во многих случаях вера не требует каких-либо умственных усилий, кроме разве подавления естественно возникающих сомнений в её утверждениях и объектах...


Да, требовать (умственных усилий) умеет только верящий или знающий. Я так понял, что знающий ничего не требует для подавления сомнений, т.к. не сомневается (вот как Иван Ран, знает, что Земля шарообразная, поэтому ему больше никогда ничего о форме Земли нового не требуется ни услышать, ни увидеть). А верящий не перестает требовать доказательств, чтобы отбросить сомнения, т.е. ищет новых наблюдений как своих, так и чужих, осмысляет их, согдласовывает с другими точками зрения, вновь подвергает сомнению и ищет глубже. Надеюсь, что из такого определения очевидно, что вера становится движущей силой познавательного процесса, а знание - непреодолимым препятствием для постижения.

----------


## Сергей А

> А верящий не перестает требовать доказательств, чтобы отбросить сомнения, т.е. ищет новых наблюдений как своих, так и чужих, осмысляет их, согдласовывает с другими точками зрения, вновь подвергает сомнению и ищет глубже. Надеюсь, что из такого определения очевидно, что вера становится движущей силой познавательного процесса, а знание - непреодолимым препятствием для постижения.


Как раз наоборот.
Истино верующий не требует никаких доказательств. А знающий ищет подтверждения знаниям, т.к. все в конечном итоге сводится к микро- и макромирам, которые не познаны знанием, но вера вполне дополняет имеющиеся знания.
И, соответственно, именно знание - движущая сила познавательного процесса.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как раз наоборот.
> Истино верующий не требует никаких доказательств. А знающий ищет подтверждения знаниям, т.к. все в конечном итоге сводится к микро- и макромирам, которые не познаны знанием, но вера вполне дополняет имеющиеся знания.
> И, соответственно, именно знание - движущая сила познавательного процесса.



Позвольте возразить: микро- и макромиры вполне познаваемы непосредственно...

----------


## Huandi

Давайте не будем называть научное предположение верой.

----------


## Сергей А

> Давайте не будем называть научное предположение верой.


Научное предположение - это еще половина пути. Останется еще половина - и так до бесконечности. И только с верой можно сделать шаг до конца.

----------


## Сергей А

> Позвольте возразить: микро- и макромиры вполне познаваемы непосредственно...


Непознаваемы по своей сути.

----------


## Huandi

> И только с верой


А недежды не хватит? Или любви к процессу?

----------

Сергей А (12.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> А недежды не хватит? Или любви к процессу?


 :Smilie: )) Не цепляйтесь к слову "вера" - это можно назвать как угодно.

----------


## Huandi

> )) Не цепляйтесь к слову "вера" - это можно назвать как угодно.


Так смысл же разный.

----------

Сергей А (12.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Так смысл же разный.


Смысл чего? Как Вы это называете?

----------


## Huandi

> Смысл чего? Как Вы это называете?


Смысл слов.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей А

> Смысл слов.


Смысл слова "вера" как раз и есть в осознании непознаваемого до конца.

----------


## Pavel

> Как раз наоборот.
> Истино верующий не требует никаких доказательств. А знающий ищет подтверждения знаниям,...


Так Будда верил или знал, что он Татхагата?

----------


## Huandi

> Смысл слова "вера" как раз и есть в осознании непознаваемого до конца.


В контекста треда лучше принять дефиницию Ивана Рана: "Вера - результат эмоциональной заинтерованности в правильности своего представления, полученного не на основании фактов."

----------

Иван Ран (12.11.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Смысл слова "вера" как раз и есть в осознании непознаваемого до конца.


О-о-о!!!! Новый критерий различения веры и знания - "конец"...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> В контекста треда лучше принять дефиницию Ивана Рана: "Вера - результат эмоциональной заинтерованности в правильности своего представления, полученного не на основании фактов."


И что же в его умопостроении веру от знания отличает: 1) эмоциональная заинтересованность в правильности представления или 2) основание на фактах?  :Smilie:  Про факты тут уже много говорилось, но никто ему определения не дал кроме как "очевидность"...

----------


## Huandi

На такие темы вообще сложно беседовать с людьми, у которых нет соответсвующего терминологического базиса, и которые даже не стремятся его самостоятельно восполнить по ходу.

----------


## Сергей А

> Так Будда верил или знал, что он Татхагата?


Будда им был.
Определенным образом Будда - тоже обьект веры.

----------


## Сергей А

> В контекста треда лучше принять дефиницию Ивана Рана: "Вера - результат эмоциональной заинтерованности в правильности своего представления, полученного не на основании фактов."


Это, вобщем то, одно и то же.
Только вера - не результат заинтересованости, мне кажется, а само представление.

----------


## Pavel

> На такие темы вообще сложно беседовать с людьми, у которых нет соответсвующего терминологического базиса, и которые даже не стремятся его самостоятельно восполнить по ходу.


Ничего, я терпелив и всегда готов помочь пополнить свой терминологический базис даже тому, кто к этому не стремится.

Итак,...
*Словарь общей психологии:*


> *Факт* (в психологии) [лат. factum — совершившееся, сделанное в противоположность dictum или cogitatum — сказанному или придуманному] — то, что действительно имеет место: невымышленное событие, явление, твердо установленное знание, данное в опыте и т. п. Ф. представляет собой элементарную единицу существования. Ф. *объективного мира* в принципе доступны восприятию, непосредственному или опосредованному применением технических средств (приборов). Ф. *психической жизни* сопровождаются или порождаются физиологическими изменениями, которые поддаются фиксации. *Вопрос о достоверности самоотчетов о Ф. психической жизни не имеет однозначного решения, поскольку возможны артефакты.* В любом случае самоотчет представляет собой самостоятельный предмет психологического исследования, а не часть субъективного мира испытуемого


Вы об опоре на какие факты (объективного мира или психической жизни) говорите? Или Вы говорили об опоре знания на "твердо установленное знание"?

----------


## Сергей А

> На такие темы вообще сложно беседовать с людьми, у которых нет соответсвующего терминологического базиса, и которые даже не стремятся его самостоятельно восполнить по ходу.


Это в чью сторону пассаж?
Еще раз повторю - истина, которую нельзя донести 3-хлетнему ребенку - не истина. Бахвалиться своими знаниями не есть хорошо. Для понятия смысла веры не нужны знания.

----------

Pavel (12.11.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Будда им был.


Бедолага не знал и не верил, что он был?

----------


## Huandi

При чем тут психология? Дурдом.

----------


## Pavel

> При чем тут психология? Дурдом.


А Вы бы предпочти определение из БСЭ? Не проблема:



> *Факт*(от лат. factum – сделанное, свершившееся), 1) в обычном словоупотреблении синоним понятий истина, событие, результат. 2) Знание, достоверность которого доказана. 3) В логике и методологии науки Ф. – особого рода предложения, фиксирующие эмпирическое знание.


Какое из трех значений Вы предпочтете применить к определению знания?

----------


## Huandi

Все три нормальны. Разумеется с учетом, что в знании-для-себя не требуется такого же доказательства, как в знании-для-других.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Непознаваемы по своей сути.


Что значит "непознаваемы"?

----------


## Pavel

> Все три нормальны. Разумеется с учетом, что в знании-для-себя не требуется такого же доказательства, как в знании-для-других.


Так вроде бы по 1)-му варианту опору на истинность много рассматривали, но критерия истинности удовлетворительного не нашли. По 2)-му определению факт является знанием при этом истинным (доказанным), что сводит определение просто к первому варианту. По 3)-му определению все совсем плохо, т.к. факт устанавливается знанием, а не наоборот. 

Таким образом мало-мальски заслуживающим внимания является первое определение - бытовое, "факт=истина". Ох и много же у Вас синонимов в этой теме: "факт=истина=очевидность=достоверность". Вот и выходит, что когда спрашиваешь, так что же такое знание, то в ответ как из рога изобилия синонимы, порожденные чувственным восприятием в виде определения: "то же самое, что истина, факты, очевидность и достоверность"... Вот, где дурдом понятий.

Что касается знания-для-других, то действительно, для такого знания будет недостаточно тех же доказательств, что в знании-для-себя. Вот и выходит, что некоторым буддистам очевидно не интересно знание-для-других, но крайне важно свои представления ощущать как знание-для-себя. И попытки другого назвать такое знание лишь верой будут строго присекаться, т.к. ущемляют личное самолюбие.

Ладно, будем надеяться, что хоть пополнили "терминологический базис".  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

*Huandi*, Вы уж меня извините, я совсем забыл, что у Вас в авторитете "Википедия" в качестве словаря и не привел определения "факта" оттуда. Исправляю свою ошибку.
*Википедия:*




> Факт (лат. Factum — свершившееся) — знание в форме утверждения, достоверность которого строго установлена.[1].
> Факт — это то, чему случается (случилось) быть. 
> Л. Витгенштейн  
> 
> Слово факт имеет несколько разные значения в разных областях человеческой деятельности, сгруппированные вокруг обыденного понятия о факте как о *«кусочке истины»*[источник не указан 162 дня]. На восприятие фактов в любом смысле влияет психология[источник не указан 162 дня]. *Мы склонны видеть факты, которые подтверждают нашу позицию и игнорировать факты, которые ей противоречат.* Тем не менее, события, которые не укладываются в нашу «модель», также появляются и всё-таки привлекают наше внимание, независимо от нашего отношения (объективные, независимые от нас события).
> .....
> 
> Если доказано, что *факт неверен*, то его называют *«ложным фактом»* или, если утверждение было сознательным и уже в момент его высказывания было известно, что оно ложно, то такое утверждение называют *«ложью».* Факт, верность которого доказана, называют «истинным фактом» или истиной. *Факт, который считается истиной, может быть позднее опровергнут, и опровергнутый факт может позднее оказаться истиной.*


Ох и хороша опора для знания, чтобы потом рассуждать о его истинности...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Пожалуйста, не надо оскорблять.


Разве я кого-то назвал "идиотом или демагогом", как это сделал Huandi, чтобы оскорбляться? Что же оскорбительного в указании на использование не по назначению явления знания, и сравнении этого действия с тасканием велосипеда на горбу?

----------


## Сергей А

> Что значит "непознаваемы"?


А что Вы имели в виду, говоря, что микро- и макромиры познаваемы?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В контекста треда лучше принять дефиницию Ивана Рана: "Вера - результат эмоциональной заинтерованности в правильности своего представления, полученного не на основании фактов."


Остается еще определить понятие "факт", и тогда с этим определеним можно будет работать.

Кстати, уж не знаю, понимает это уважаемый Хуанди или нет, но наш с ним спор как раз и происходит вокруг этого понятия. Для Хуанди факт фактичен сам по себе, принятие т.наз. "очевидного" в его изложении тождественно познанию абс. истины. (Извините, если ошибаюсь - поправьте)
Я же считаю (и при этом ссылаюсь на цитаты из различных будд. источников, подтверждающих такое воззрение), что постигаемое как "очевидное" в сфере восприятия или как логичное в сфере концептуального мышления представляет собой на самом деле "достоверную иллюзию", подлинность которой устанавливается лишь в сфере кармически обусловленной относительной истины. Эти категории неприменимы к окончательной реальности - самому уму, который их и порождает.
Лишь из такого подхода, на мой взгляд, можно понять практический смысл того, что изложено в сутрах Праджняпарамиты: утверждения об отсутствии в окончательном смысле признаков у дхарм и у состояния пробужденности, указания на то, что бодхисаттве следует породить "не опирающийся ум" и проч.

Что же касается "эмоциональной заинтерованности в правильности": ее результатом и показателем ее наличия является намерение. Поэтому если человек говорит про себя: "Я намерен следовать буддизму, потому что считаю, что это мировоззрение и вид духовной практики основаны не на вере, а на знании" - такого человека, согласно приведенному определению, вполне можно назвать верующим буддистом.

----------

Karadur (13.11.2009), Pavel (12.11.2009), Сергей А (12.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что Вы имели в виду, говоря, что микро- и макромиры познаваемы?


Непосредственное восприятие микро- и макромиров.

----------


## Сергей А

> Непосредственное восприятие микро- и макромиров.


Восприятие - не есть знание. Но мы сейчас опять залезем в дебри терминов. Я надеюсь, что Вы поняли, о чем я хотел сказать.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Я так понял, что знающий ничего не требует для подавления сомнений, т.к. не сомневается (вот как Иван Ран, знает, что Земля шарообразная, поэтому ему больше никогда ничего о форме Земли нового не требуется ни услышать, ни увидеть).


Вы когда читаете подобное: _Любое знание всегда конкретно, это означает, что оно истинно относительно конкретного состояния объекта или феномена, который изучается_, вы что понимаете?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поэтому, абсолютное знание не только есть (с чем вы собственно и спорили), но еще даже и понятийное прямо его развивает. И сами предметы знания (не объекты), даже понятийного, могут быть абсолютно истинными.


Я не спорил с тем, что абсолютное знание есть. Но в этом случае нам следует сказать и об объекте такого знания - абсолютном объекте.
Для меня это - сам познающий ум как окончательная реальность. Но если объект познания полностью тождественен инструменту познания и процессу познания, о таком объекте в окончательном смысле невозможно высказать никакого утверждения, невозможно никак его определить.
А это, собственно, и означает его недоказуемость ни средствами восприятия (воспринимаемое тождественно воспринимающему) ни средствами логики (логичность логичного устанавливается тем самым "инструментом" который мы хотели бы логически определить).
При таком рассмотрении вера и знание тождественны. (А также ведение и неведение, сансара и нирвана - это все "общие места" Махаяны, нужно только правильно это понимать). Об чем и речь.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы когда читаете подобное: _Любое знание всегда конкретно, это означает, что оно истинно относительно конкретного состояния объекта или феномена, который изучается_, вы что понимаете?


Ничего.

----------


## Сергей А

> Я не спорил с тем, что абсолютное знание есть.


А я поспорю. Что находится в _единица с миллиардом нулей_ километрах от Вас? Абсолютно точно знаете?

----------


## Huandi

> Остается еще определить понятие "факт"


Чем не устраивают приведенные Павлом цитаты?




> Для Хуанди факт фактичен сам по себе, принятие т.наз. "очевидного" в его изложении тождественно познанию абс. истины. (Извините, если ошибаюсь - поправьте)


Я такого определения нигде не давал. Для меня факт это данное верным познанием (эмпирикой или логикой), и не абстрактно, а включая весь возможный контекст, вместе с особенностями самих инструментов.  Логическое верное познание может быть основано на другом познании. Здоровое чувтсвенное не нуждается в таком основании, оно само-фактично для индивида. Не требуется доказывать для самого себя, что хочешь в туалет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А я поспорю. Что находится в _единица с миллиардом нулей_ километрах от Вас? Абсолютно точно знаете?


Я - нет. А вот Будда знал.
По крайней мере, утверждал, что знает :Wink:

----------

Сергей А (12.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> "Не может лезвие, даже самое острое, разрезать само себя".





> Но в этом случае нам следует сказать и об объекте такого знания - абсолютном объекте.
> Для меня это - сам познающий ум как окончательная реальность.


Аналогия с лезвием как раз приводится прасангиками для опровержения возможности сознания иметь самого себя объектом. Йогачарины отвечают другой аналогией - с лампой. Вы уж определитесь....

----------

Чженсинь (13.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Восприятие - не есть знание. Но мы сейчас опять залезем в дебри терминов. Я надеюсь, что Вы поняли, о чем я хотел сказать.


Фигасе... Вы видете яблоко, оно есть. Это ли не знание данного факта?

----------


## Сергей А

> Фигасе... Вы видете яблоко, оно есть. Это ли не знание данного факта?


Про восприятие яблока здесь - http://savetibet.ru/2009/11/01/buddh...d_science.html

До знания процесса восприятия еще очень далеко.

----------


## Pavel

> В контекста треда лучше принять дефиницию Ивана Рана: "Вера - результат эмоциональной заинтерованности в правильности своего представления, полученного не на основании фактов."


В контексте треда или вне контекста треда предложенное Иваном рассмотрение знания с опорой на факт и веры без опоры на факт может быть рассмотрено на двух разноконтекстных способах применения такого способа рассмотрения:
1) Один человек утверждает, что в этот четверг будет снег, т.к. совершает логическое умозаключение на основании того факта, что в прошлый четверг был снег. Согласно определению Ивана этот человек знающий. Согласно представлению других людей он - придурок. Согласно представлению Huandi знание этого человека для него, а не для других, поэтому все-таки он знающий.
В контексте треда:
2) Буддист утверждает, что он рано или поздно достигнет Ниббаны, т.к. Готама "в прошлый четверг" достиг Ниббаны. По определению Ивана буддист - знающий. Для Huandi тоже. Для не буддистов он - придурок.

Вот Вам и определение Ивана Рана для различения знания с опорой на факт. Для нормального человека даже для появления веры *недостаточно* опоры на факт.

----------


## Huandi

Сергей А, восприятие считается видом познания во всех индийских даршанах. И не только в них. Если вы решили отрицать эмпирику, как вид познания, то  к буддизму это никакого отношения не имеет в любом случае.

----------


## Сергей А

> Сергей А, восприятие считается видом познания во всех индийских даршанах. И не только в них.


Хорошо.



> Если вы решили отрицать эмпирику, как вид познания, то  к буддизму это никакого отношения не имеет в любом случае.


Расскажите мне об эмпирическом опыте, результатом которого будет абсолютное знание о том, что находится в миллиарде миллиардов километров от Вас.
Не расскажите - в этот результат нужно поверить.

----------


## Huandi

> Расскажите мне об эмпирическом опыте, результатом которого будет знание о том, что находится в миллиарде миллиардов километров от Вас.
> Не расскажите - в этот результат нужно поверить.


Я астрономией не занимаюсь. Но наблюдение за данными приборов может дать ученому некое знание об этом. Только это будет знание с использованием умозаключения, но основанное на чувственном - восприятии данных от приборов.

----------

Сергей А (12.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Аналогия с лезвием как раз приводится прасангиками для *опровержения возможности сознания иметь самого себя объектом*. Йогачарины отвечают другой аналогией - с лампой. Вы уж определитесь....


Это слишком примитивное суждение, чтобы быть верным.
Несомненно
Даже все будды трёх времён не видели, не видят и не увидят ум.
(Ратнакута)
а также:
В уме нет самого ума,
Поскольку природа его — ясный свет.
(Аштасахасрика)
Но с другой стороны:
Ум — корень сансары и нирваны.  
Изначально чистый ум — это таковость [всех явлений].
(Пхагмо Друпа)
а также:
Я ... постиг основу [всех явлений], нерождённую дхармату.
Мой ум сияет в пустоте;
Я *узрел истинную природу изначального состояния*, свободную от умопостроений,
*Воочию увидел Три тела, как узнают собственную мать.*
С этого момента я отсёк все ложные мысли.
(Песнь махамудры у реки Ганг)

О постижении умом самого ума можно говорить, например, вот так:
необходимо, исходя из личного опыта, правильно распознать относительную природу ума и сосредоточиться на ней. Разъясняя, что значит «сосредотачиваться умом на уме», Гунгтангзанг в своей работе Письменные наставления по практике махамудры в традиции гелуг разъясняет, что в этом случае мы в своём последующем моменте сознания концентрируемся на ощущении — в западном понимании этого слова, — возникающем от переживания непосредственно предшествующего момента того же самого сознания. С другой стороны, учитель Гунтангзанга Йонгдзин Еше Гьялцен, воспроизводя в работе с аналогичным названием наставления своего гуру, Третьего Панчен-ламы, а также в своём Ясном объяснении главных положений устных наставлений по махамудре традиции гелуг указывает, что созерцаемый ум пребывает в том же самом моменте, что и созерцающий.
Согласно этой точке зрения, мы продолжаем постигать, или удерживать силой памятования переживание ума как простой ясности и осознания уже после того, как оно возникает в нашем сознании. Сознание последующего момента использует в качестве своего объекта этот воспринятый в переживании и удерживаемый посредством памятования предыдущий момент; другими словами, ум удерживает память о переживании, которое он имел в предыдущий момент.
Итак, с усиленным памятованием мы удерживаем в качестве объекта сосредоточения эту простую ясность и осознание, поддерживая свою концентрацию посредством бдительности.
Далай-лама. Наставления по практике махамудры

Вот об этом-то постижении природы ума и идет речь.

----------


## Huandi

> Это слишком примитивное суждение, чтобы быть верным.


Как раз точное и верное. Вы собираете цитаты из противоречащих воззрений, и видимо строите на этой базе свое собственное. Это дело личное, но как аргумент подобную смесь лучше не использовать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Про восприятие яблока здесь - http://savetibet.ru/2009/11/01/buddh...d_science.html
> 
> До знания процесса восприятия еще очень далеко.


Не стоит излишне бредить наяву... 

Пример: вы идете на рынок для того, чтобы купить килограмм яблок. Стоя у лотка с яблоками, тоже достанете смартфон, чтобы отсмотреть фильм "Буддизм и наука", или просто купите яблок, которые вполне очевидны как вам, так и продавцу?

----------

Сергей А (12.11.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Один человек утверждает, что в этот четверг будет снег, т.к. совершает логическое умозаключение на основании того факта, что в прошлый четверг был снег. Согласно определению Ивана этот человек знающий.


Это даже уже не смешно, Павел. Этот человек, действительно знающий, что в прошлый четверг шёл снег, просто делает не обоснованный логический вывод на счёт прогнозирования выпадения осадков.

----------


## Pavel

> Это даже уже не смешно, Павел. Этот человек, действительно знающий, что в прошлый четверг шёл снег, просто делает не обоснованный логический вывод на счёт прогнозирования выпадения осадков.


Это действительно уже не смешно. Я приводил пример на основании Вашего определения. В этом определении ни слова не было об обоснованности. Вам бы следовало признать факт того, что определение не соответствует пониманию того, что является знанием. Но Вы предпочитаете дальше намекать на мою глупость, хотя порождаете все новые и новые образы, в частности образ "необоснованного логического вывода" впротивовес идее Huandi и До о том, что "логично=обоснованно". Не надо маскировать отсутствие понимания за бесконечной чередой все новых и новых образов на уровне чувственного восприятия. Имеете понимание, так смогите его сформулировать хотя бы так, чтобы о нем можно было сказать: "о-о-о, я вижу, это понимание называется агностицизм". У Вашего понимания даже имени нет. Или его можно назвать "несогласие". Вы несогласный?

----------


## Pavel

> Это даже уже не смешно, Павел. Этот человек, действительно знающий, что в прошлый четверг шёл снег, просто делает не обоснованный логический вывод на счёт прогнозирования выпадения осадков.


А буддист делает обоснованный вывод насчет прогнозирования СВОЕЙ способности к достижению Ниббаны?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как раз точное и верное.* Вы собираете цитаты из противоречащих воззрений*, и видимо строите на этой базе свое собственное. Это дело личное, но как аргумент подобную смесь лучше не использовать.


Любопытно, кстати, что все приведенные цитаты я взял из одной работы: это наставления по практике Махамудры Первого Панчена с комментарием Далай-ламы. У Его святейшества все это составлет совершенно стройную и весьма практическую систему. А по мнению уважаемого Хуанди - это "смесь, которую лучше не использовать".
Впрочем, видимо, он считает (и где-то даже озвучил), что все эти тантры-шмантры и махамудры - просто замаскированная шиваистская атмавада.
Эх, Хуанди, ближе к практике надо быть. А то эдак можно улететь в философские абстракции и вовсе потерять связь с реальностью. Все знать и ничего не понимать - не мудрено, что Вы эти понятия не различаете.

Впрочем, если окончательно решить, что, как говорит уважаемый Хуанди "сознание не может иметь самого себя объектом" и дословно принять утверждение из Ратнакуты о том, что "даже будды трех времен никогда не видели и не увидят ум", а также учесть, что собственный изначальный ум - это природа будды, то придется сделать вывод, что
*объектом веры в буддизме является сам ум практикующего и его познавательная способность.*

----------

Pavel (12.11.2009), Сергей А (12.11.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Я приводил пример на основании Вашего определения. В этом определении ни слова не было об обоснованности.


В треде достаточно информации, чтобы разобраться с тем, в чём вы запутались. 




> А буддист делает обоснованный вывод?


Нет.

----------


## Huandi

> : это наставления по практике Махамудры Первого Панчена с комментарием Далай-ламы


Далай-лама в традиционном стиле перечисляет разные мнения по вопросу, и только. Вы же делаете вывод, что там везде одно и то же.




> объектом веры в буддизме является сам ум практикующего и его познавательная способность.


Простите, но я знаю, что у меня есть ум (хоть какой-то), а не верю в это.

----------


## Pavel

> В треде достаточно информации, чтобы разобраться с тем, в чём вы запутались.


Можно, конечно и тред, и меня пообсуждать, но Вы вынесли на обсуждение свое определение. Его и обсуждаем наряду с другими ранее вынесенными ДРУГИМИ определениями, которые уже обсудили. 

Декларируете понимание - учитесь давать определения понятиям (объектам понимания). А то выходит классический случай: "Я все верно понимаю, просто не умею хорошо выражать свои мысли - у меня проблемы с языком, а не пониманием". Ну, да... все жалуются на нехватку памяти, а не на недостаток ума.

----------


## Pavel

> Простите, но я знаю, что у меня есть ум (хоть какой-то), а не верю в это.


А я верю, что у меня есть именно то, что Вы называете умом, хоть и *ничего фактически* о Ваших представлениях не знаю. И что, значит Вы умнее?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Далай-лама в традиционном стиле перечисляет разные мнения по вопросу, и только. Вы же делаете вывод, что там везде одно и то же.


Ошибаетесь: там все эти утверждения включены в единую систему практики и их непротиворечивое понимание является ее обоснованием.
А то, что видится Вам как противоречие, может оказаться на самом деле антиномией. Или по крайней мере использоваться в качестве таковой.

----------


## До

Для любознательных, немного про _абс. истину_, у Асанги (такой прасангика, с т.з. Гелук), в _Абхидхармасамуччая_:




> 2.b. Among the aggregates, elements, spheres, which exist in the ultimate sense (paramārthasat)? How many exist in the ultimate sense? ...
> The _object of purification_ is that which exists in the ultimate sense. All aggregates, etc., exist in the ultimate sense.
> 
> 2.a. Among the aggregates, elements, spheres, which exist conventionally (saṃvṛtisat)? How many exist conventionally? ...
> The _object of defilement_ is that which exists conventionally. All aggregates, elements, spheres exist conventionally.





> What is wholesome as ultimate reality? It is suchness (tathatā).
> 
> What is unwholesome as ultimate reality? The whole continuity of existence (saṃsāra).
> 
> What is neutral as ultimate reality? Space (ākaśa) and cessation not due to discrimination (apratisaṃkyānirodha).





> (a) What is suffering according to conventional truth, and (b) what is suffering according to ultimate truth?
> (a) From the suffering of birth to the suffering of not obtaining what one desires, are suffering according to conventional truth.
> (b) The five aggregates of attachment are suffering is suffering according to ultimate truth.

----------


## Huandi

> Ошибаетесь: там все эти утверждения включены в единую систему практики и их непротиворечивое понимание является ее обоснованием.


Это результат вашей веры.




> А то, что видится Вам как противоречие, может оказаться на самом деле антиномией. Или по крайней мере использоваться в качестве таковой.


Там приводятся противоположные мнения ачарья-пандитов из разных школ. Которые друг с другом спорили на эту тему. Вы фактически называете их идиотами, непонимавшими, что на самом деле спорить было не о чем.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Можно, конечно и тред, и меня пообсуждать, но Вы вынесли на обсуждение свое определение. Его и обсуждаем наряду с другими ранее вынесенными ДРУГИМИ определениями, которые уже обсудили.


При чём здесь моё определение, когда проблема в вашем мышлении?  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> При чём здесь моё определение, когда проблема в вашем мышлении?


У Вас есть проблема с моим мышлением?

----------


## Сергей А

Тэг "трэш" удален, господа! :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это результат вашей веры.


Ну вот, кажется мы наконец приближаемся к пониманию места веры в буддизме...
Еще хорошо бы известный трактат перечитать: "Пробуждение ВЕРЫ  в махаяну (или в махаяне?)".
Он хоть и китайский, и йогачарьинский, но очень даже ничего...

----------


## Huandi

> Ну вот, кажется мы наконец приближаемся к пониманию места веры в буддизме...
> Еще хорошо бы известный трактат перечитать: "Пробуждение ВЕРЫ в махаяну (или в махаяне?)".
> Он хоть и китайский, и йогачарьинский, но очень даже ничего...


Сергей, мне при общении на форуме больше всего досаждают две вещи - когда у собеседника реальные проблемы с логико, и когда приписывается мнение, которого я не имею. Посмотрите самое начало треда - я не утверждал, что в буддизме нет веры, и что она не используется. Речь шла совершенно о другом - о том, что она не есть основание учения, и во всех случаях можно найти опору в знании, а не в вере.

----------


## Иван Ран

> У Вас есть проблема с моим мышлением?


Не у меня, а у вас, в рассмотрении моего определения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Фигасе... Вы видете яблоко, оно есть. Это ли не знание данного факта?


Одновременно с восприятием того, что яблоко "есть", вы имеете восприятие его как отдельного и самосущего. Это вы тоже принимаете за истину?
Или вот здесь-то вам и приходится доставать смартфон?
Но почему именно здесь, а не раньше?

----------

Echo (28.11.2009), Pavel (12.11.2009), Сергей А (12.11.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Не у меня, а у вас, в рассмотрении моего определения.


А Вы здесь при чем? Рассмотрение мое. Представление о верности или неверности рассмотрения Ваше. Почему вдруг Ваше представление стало моей проблемой?

----------


## Нико

Насколько я понимаю, спор идёт (или должен идти) о различии между двумя понятиями: dad pa (shraddha) и shes rab (Prajña), а не о каких-то абстрактных «собственных пониманиях». 

Я уже приводила ссылку на Асангу о том, что оба понятия – ментальные факторы. А вот различие между ними, как оно описывается в одном из лучших терминологических словарей буддизма Тони Даффа. 

Вера:


1)	Глаг. dad pa/ dad pa/ dad pa//.  1) «Доверять» или «иметь веру во что-то» благодаря ясному пониманию его качеств, напр.  gnas lugs ji bzhin du rtogs nas rang yid dad song / "благодаря осознанию действительности как она есть, в уме возникла вера".  2) Верить во что-то благодаря наслаждению, привязанности и / или сильного влечения к этому. Это часто переводится как «любить», «иметь склонность или предпочтение к». Напр.  skoms dad pa/ "любовь к выпивке». И т.д. 
2) Сущ. 
		A. "Вера". (Sanskrit "shraddha".)  Вера – один из ключевых факторов на пути к просветлению.  1) "Вера" – один из 11 добродетельных ментальных факторов dge ba'i sems byung bcu gcig.   Она определяется как «то, что обладает доверием и интересом к чему бы то ни было подлинному, и таким образом служит основой для возникновения в уме добродетелели». Напр.  dkon mchog gsum la dad pa yod/ "Верю в Три Драгоценности». Эта вера, на которую опираются буддисты, как считается, делится на три вида: вера-доверие, ясная вера и устремлённая вера: i) yid ches pa'i dad pa, ii) dang ba'i dad pa and iii) 'dod pa'i dad pa q.v.  2) Её важность на пути к просветлению определяется её включением в  byang chub phyogs mthun gyi chos sum cu so bdun "тридцать семь факторов (дхарм) просветления», как в качестве одной из  rnam byang gi dbang po lnga "пяти способностей», так и в качестве одной из «пяти сил» stobs lnga.  Эта вера тождественна определённой под пунктом (1) выше, но в данном случае о ней учат как о ментальном факторе, необходимом для прогресса на пути к просветлению.  3) "Вера" в качестве одного из spong ba'i 'du byed kyi lam brgyad "восьми формирующих путей, на которых отбрасывается», входит в число одного из восьми формирующих факторов, отбрасывающих состояния ума, неблагоприятные для развития самадхи.
		Б. "Вера/ опора" как простая привязанность к чему-то, напр.  nor dad chen po/ "любовь к богатству".


Знание:

Санскр. "prajña".  Здесь  pra определяется как "лучшее", а jña "знание ума" (shes rab). Это понятие указывается на разумный/интеллектуальный (знающий) аспект ума. Оно подобно интеллекту, но используется несколько в ином значении, поскольку интеллект – это общее свойство способности приходить к пониманию, используя интеллект, и может быть как очень слабым, так и острым, в то время как праджня – это «хороший интеллект», даже если она и не сильна. Это понятие очень многозначно, хотя в целом означает умственное качество точного понимания. 

Праджня может функционировать как в двойственном, так и в недвойственном сознании следующим образом: 

	I. В двойственном сознании в целом это интеллектуальная способность наблюдать и чётко определять то, что хочет познать ум. Понятие  shes rab gi mig или «око праджни» используется во всех областях знания и изучения, как мирских, так и надмрских, в качестве базового инструмента ума, различающего между различными аспектами субъекта, так что каждая его часть верно познаётся как в отдельности, так и применительно к целому. .
	Таким образом, праджня – один из ключевых факторов на пути к просветлению.  1) "Prajña"  -- это ментальный фактор  sems byung , являющийся одним из пяти определяющих объект факторов  yul nges byed lnga.  Он определяется как то, чья функция – различение являющегося уму объекта и, т.о., определение его свойств.  2) Его важность на пути к просветлению показывает факт его включения в byang chub phyogs mthun gyi chos sum cu so bdun "37 факторов или дхарм просветления" в качестве как одной из rnam byang gi dbang po lnga "пяти способностей", так в качестве одной из «пяти сил». Эта праджня – та же, что определена выше, но в данном случае о ней учат как о ментальном факторе, требуемом для прогресса на пути к просветлению. О ней учат как о различающей способности, используемой для различения буддийского пути и реальности, на которую он правильно указывает.  3) «Праджня»  -- это название третьей из 'jig rten las 'das pa'i phung po lnga "пяти запредельных скандх".  4) Это название шестой из  pha rol tu phyin pa drug шести парамит бодхисаттвы.

	II. В более широком смысле праджня – это основной инструмент ума, используемый для исследования и различения реальности на буддийском пути. В этом смысле это понятие весьма часто используется в буддийской литературе, особенно в праджняпарамите второго поворота колеса Дхармы, где оно становится основным средством познания реальности. Праджня ассоциируется с женским началом в противовес upaya или методу – мужскому началу. Путь к просветлению –объединение этих двух начал. 

	III. 1) В недвойственном же уме это – одно, особенное качество мудрости  of ye shes – способность мудрости точно различать объекты. Напр. в тантрических системах в целом существует  so sor rtog pa'i ye shes "мудрость различения индивидуальных свойств» семейства падмы, т.е. праджня в аспекте мудрости. 
2)	В  gsang sngags rdo rje theg pa "Ваджраяне тайной мантры" это – важная часть третьего посвящения, называемого shes rab ye shes dbang bskur "prajñajnaña (посвящение мудрости). В этом случае она указывает на знание реальности в качестве её женского принципа, которое практикующий объединяет с умом-мудростью как с реальностью как таковой.

----------

Echo (28.11.2009), Денис Евгеньев (22.05.2011), Сергей Хос (12.11.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> А Вы здесь при чем? Рассмотрение мое. Представление о верности или неверности рассмотрения Ваше. Почему вдруг Ваше представление стало моей проблемой?


Не, Павел, рассмотрение и представление о моём представлении, это всё ваше, ведь я для вас не познаваем,  в следствии вашего прогрессивного сомнения, всё лишь не отражающие действительность конструкции вашего ума  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

> Или вот здесь-то вам и приходится доставать смартфон?


Не, именно айпод ил айфон :Cool:

----------


## Pavel

> Я уже приводила ссылку на Асангу о том, что оба понятия – ментальные факторы. А вот различие между ними, как оно описывается в одном из лучших терминологических словарей буддизма Тони Даффа. 
> ... *интеллект* – это общее свойство способности приходить к пониманию, *используя интеллект*, и может быть как очень слабым, так и острым, в то время как *праджня* – это «хороший интеллект», даже если *она* и не сильна. Это понятие очень многозначно, хотя в целом означает умственное *качество* точного *понимания*.


Нико, Вы меня извините, но тут либо со словсарем все крайне плохо, либо с переводом. Так или иначе, логика русского языка в нем полностью отсутствуют.  Здесь в ключевом смысловом абзаце 
1) интеллект является свойством способности достигать понимания, используя все тот же интеллект, или другими словами "свойство способности достигать понимания, используя свойство способности достигать понимания, используя свойство способности достигать понимания, используя.....". Мозгу сразу конец...  :Smilie: 
2) праджня - "хороший интеллект". Можно было бы логично подумать, что "хорошее свойство способности..." или "свойство хорошей способности..." достигать понимания, но не угадали - это "качество понимания", главным качеством которого сразу же заявляется "точность". Это просто контрольный выстрел в голову русскоязычного человека.... То ли хотели сказать, что праджня - это точность понимания, которая может быть высокой даже при слабом интеллекте, то ли еще чего - гадать не перегадать. Я пока перекрещусь.

С точки зрения русского языка это не определения для словаря, а коаны. Я не утверждаю, что они лишены истины, но давайте коаны называть коанами, а словари словарями.

----------


## Pavel

> Не, Павел, рассмотрение и представление о моём представлении, это всё ваше, ведь я для вас не познаваем,  в следствии вашего прогрессивного сомнения, всё лишь не отражающие действительность конструкции вашего ума


"Жениться Вам надо, барин..."  :Smilie:  Проблемы то нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Нико, Вы меня извините, но тут либо со словсарем все крайне плохо, либо с переводом. Так или иначе, логика русского языка в нем полностью отсутствуют.  Здесь в ключевом смысловом абзаце 
> 1) интеллект является свойством способности достигать понимания, используя все тот же интеллект, или другими словами "свойство способности достигать понимания, используя свойство способности достигать понимания, используя свойство способности достигать понимания, используя.....". Мозгу сразу конец... 
> 2) праджня - "хороший интеллект". Можно было бы логично подумать, что "хорошее свойство способности..." или "свойство хорошей способности..." достигать понимания, но не угадали - это "качество понимания", главным качеством которого сразу же заявляется "точность". Это просто контрольный выстрел в голову русскоязычного человека.... То ли хотели сказать, что праджня - это точность понимания, которая может быть высокой даже при слабом интеллекте, то ли еще чего - гадать не перегадать. Я пока перекрещусь.
> 
> С точки зрения русского языка это не определения для словаря, а коаны. Я не утверждаю, что они лишены истины, но давайте коаны называть коанами, а словари словарями.


Как хотите назовите....Хоть коаном. Хотя коаны не принято объяснять, а на понимание "лорига" и "цанида" годы и годы уходят. Я Вас не виню, помогла, как могла.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Знание:
> 
> Санскр. "prajña".  
> I. В двойственном сознании в целом это интеллектуальная способность наблюдать и *чётко определять то, что хочет познать ум.* Понятие  shes rab gi mig или «око праджни» используется во всех областях знания и изучения, как мирских, так и надмрских, в качестве базового инструмента ума, различающего между различными аспектами субъекта, так что каждая его часть верно познаётся как в отдельности, так и применительно к целому.


Дык у нас же все вокруг этого и крутится: как ум определяет, что он хочет познать? как простая способность знать актуализируется в действие посредством "хочет"? что за произвол такой: этого хочет, а того - нет?
Значит должна быть некая способность, которая побуждает ум применить праджню, так что ли? но тогда праджня - лишь инструмент, используемый умом для познания, но согласно чему? вероятно, согласно вере...

Кстати, скажу потихоньку, а то меня наши записные форумные антиавраамиты опять порвут "как тузик грелку": именно такой ход рассуждений применяет говоря о соотношении веры и знания св. Максим Исповедник. Только выводы у него получаются все какие-то небуддийские.

----------


## Huandi

> именно такой ход рассуждений применяет говоря о соотношении веры и знания св. Максим Исповедник.


Это известный нингмапинский махасиддха?

----------

Fritz (12.11.2009), Сергей Хос (12.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Нет, конечно. Просто сравнительное религиоведение - мое хобби.

----------


## Нико

> Дык у нас же все вокруг этого и крутится: как ум определяет, что он хочет познать? как простая способность знать актуализируется в действие посредством "хочет"? что за произвол такой: этого хочет, а того - нет?
> Значит должна быть некая способность, которая побуждает ум применить праджню, так что ли? но тогда праджня - лишь инструмент, используемый умом для познания, но согласно чему? вероятно, согласно вере...
> 
> Кстати, скажу потихоньку, а то меня наши записные форумные антиавраамиты опять порвут "как тузик грелку": именно такой ход рассуждений применяет говоря о соотношении веры и знания св. Максим Исповедник. Только выводы у него получаются все какие-то небуддийские.


ТТоже потихоньку скажу: разве эта способность -- не природа будды как таковая? Вызывающая веру изначально, на этапе слушания учения? В это верил св. Максим Исповедник?

----------


## Нико

Ой, кажется ошиблась с цветом тайного шифра  :Frown:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тоже потихоньку скажу: разве эта способность -- не природа будды как таковая? Вызывающая веру изначально, на этапе слушания учения? В это верил св. Максим Исповедник?


Вообще-то я с самого начала треда только об этом и говорю: мерило истина - не логика и даже не "очевидность", не "факт летания самолетов" и не "дваждыдвачетыре", а сама присущая познающему уму природа будды, его изначальная основа.
Этот собственный творческий потенциал посредством концептуальной деятельности ума "творит" феноменальный мир из безсубстанциональной и лишенной свойств шуньи и сам же его познает.

Что же касается св. Максима - его природа будды ничем не отличается от нашей. Ну и Бог с ним.

----------

Нико (12.11.2009), Сергей А (13.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Одновременно с восприятием того, что яблоко "есть", вы имеете восприятие его как отдельного и самосущего. Это вы тоже принимаете за истину?
> Или вот здесь-то вам и приходится доставать смартфон?
> Но почему именно здесь, а не раньше?


Я принимаю за истину факт наличия передо мной яблок. И факт передачи денег продавцу. Даже если я воспринимаю яблоко, как несамосущее.

----------

Сергей А (13.11.2009)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то я с самого начала треда только об этом и говорю: мерило истина - не логика и даже не "очевидность", не "факт летания самолетов" и не "дваждыдвачетыре", а сама присущая познающему уму природа будды, его изначальная основа.
> Этот собственный творческий потенциал посредством концептуальной деятельности ума "творит" феноменальный мир из безсубстанциональной и лишенной свойств шуньи и сам же его познает.
> 
> Что же касается св. Максима - его природа будды ничем не отличается от нашей. Ну и Бог с ним.


Только я не согласна с тем, что логика -- не мерило истины. Иначе зачем были Нагарджуна и другие "первопроходцы" ("шинта", если не ошибаюсь) со всеми их трактатами? В первую очередь, сам Будда со всеми его разнообразными учениями? Можно было бы просто сказать о таковости природы будды -- и все бы освободились? В методы простого прямого введения я не очень верю что-то....

----------


## Нико

> Я принимаю за истину факт наличия передо мной яблок. И факт передачи денег продавцу. Даже если я воспринимаю яблоко, как несамосущее.


Это Вы воспринимаете это как факт. А вот арьи -- нет. И невозможно воспринимать яблоко как несамосущее и в то же время воспринимать его как "факт". Это и есть "пустота, подобная иллюзии", здесь нет места "фактам", а есть место только иллюзорности факта. Но нужно ещё разобраться хорошенько, что это такое.

----------

Сергей Хос (12.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Даже если* я воспринимаю яблоко, как несамосущее.


"Даже если" - это как? типа, иногда воспринимаете как самосущее, а иногда - нет?
Интересно, а в цене сильно отличаются несамосущие яблоки от самосущих?

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Даже если" - это как? типа, иногда воспринимаете как самосущее, а иногда - нет?
> Интересно, а в цене сильно отличаются несамосущие яблоки от самосущих?


Не отличатся... 

Отличается отсутствие несамосущих яблок от наличия несамосущих яблок.




> Это Вы воспринимаете это как факт. А вот арьи -- нет. И невозможно воспринимать яблоко как несамосущее и в то же время воспринимать его как "факт". Это и есть "пустота, подобная иллюзии", здесь нет места "фактам", а есть место только иллюзорности факта. Но нужно ещё разобраться хорошенько, что это такое


Хм... Тогда уж есть место *подобию* иллюзорности... Пустота же объекта - это всего лишь анатта, взаимозависимость. И что с того?

----------

Пилигрим (13.11.2009)

----------


## Нико

> Не отличатся... 
> 
> Отличается отсутствие несамосущих яблок от наличия несамосущих яблок.
> 
> 
> 
> Хм... Тогда уж есть место *подобию* иллюзорности... Пустота же объекта - это всего лишь анатта, взаимозависимость. И что с того?


Вот уж нет, т.к сама пустота - неутверждающее отрицание. Но взаимозависимость -- "обратная сторона" этой двусторонней медали....

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот уж нет, т.к сама пустота - неутверждающее отрицание. Но взаимозависимость -- "обратная сторона" этой двусторонней медали....


 Отрицается самосущность - обратная сторона  медали, а не взаимозависимость.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не отличатся... 
> 
> Отличается отсутствие несамосущих яблок от наличия несамосущих яблок.


Но его "несамосущесть" - это ментальное привнесение, так?
Ведь вы воспринимаете его именно как отдельное, существующее независимо и само по себе, как "со своей стороны" обладающее свойствми яблока.
Если истинно то, что "очевидно", то отсутствие самобытия - надуманно.

----------


## Нико

> Отрицается самосущность - обратная сторона  медали, а не взаимозависимость.


Это верно, но и взаимозависимость не отрицается только с точки зрения обывателей...Эх, сложно всё это увязать между собой, чтобы не попасть в нигилизм. Это прасангика -- тончайшая грань между существованием и несуществованием, но она всё же есть. Поэтому и неверно утверждать: "вещи одновременно и существуют, и не существуют".

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это верно, но и взаимозависимость не отрицается только с точки зрения обывателей...Эх, сложно всё это увязать между собой, чтобы не попасть в нигилизм. Это прасангика -- тончайшая грань между существованием и несуществованием, но она всё же есть. Поэтому и неверно утверждать: "вещи одновременно и существуют, и не существуют".


Сорри за английский, но

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...thi/index.html



> When one's knowledge is truly one's own
> 
> [Kaccayana:] "Lord, 'Right view, right view,' it is said. To what extent is there right view?"
> 
> [The Buddha:] *"By & large, Kaccayana, this world is supported by (takes as its object) a polarity, that of existence & non-existence. But when one sees the origination of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'non-existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one. When one sees the cessation of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one.*


...




> Но его "несамосущесть" - это ментальное привнесение, так?
> Ведь вы воспринимаете его именно как отдельное, существующее независимо и само по себе, как "со своей стороны" обладающее свойствми яблока.
> Если истинно то, что "очевидно", то отсутствие самобытия - надуманно.


- Гражданин Хос, вы яблоки берете или нет? Если нет, то отойдите от прилавка, здесь и другие в очереди стоят...

----------


## Нико

When one's knowledge is truly one's own

[Kaccayana:] "Lord, 'Right view, right view,' it is said. To what extent is there right view?"

[The Buddha:] "By & large, Kaccayana, this world is supported by (takes as its object) a polarity, that of existence & non-existence. But when one sees the origination of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'non-existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one. When one sees the cessation of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one.

Вы зажгли во мне огонь..... :Smilie:  Здесь есть маленькое словечко "when"....Все правильно сказано, но слова эти требуют толкования... Говоря словами ламы Цонкапы (в одном случае), например, взаимозависимое происхождение мира исключает крайность его несуществоваания, а его пустотность исключает крайность этернализма. Но это лишь поверхностное толкование слов Будды, которое, кстати, не предполагает силлогизма "все одновременно существует и не существует", т.к. есть уточнение "когда"... На самом деле прасангики приходят вообще к упомомрачающему выводу, когда "взаимозависимое происхождение" освобождает от крайности постоянства, а пустота -- от крайности нигилизма. "Спокойно, Маша, я -- Дубровский!"

----------


## PampKin Head

> When one's knowledge is truly one's own
> 
> [Kaccayana:] "Lord, 'Right view, right view,' it is said. To what extent is there right view?"
> 
> [The Buddha:] "By & large, Kaccayana, this world is supported by (takes as its object) a polarity, that of existence & non-existence. But when one sees the origination of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'non-existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one. When one sees the cessation of the world as it actually is with right discernment, 'existence' with reference to the world does not occur to one.
> 
> Вы зажгли во мне огонь..... Здесь есть маленькое словечко "when"....Все правильно сказано, но слова эти требуют толкования... Говоря словами ламы Цонкапы (в одном случае), например, взаимозависимое происхождение мира исключает крайность его несуществоваания, а его пустотность исключает крайность этернализма. Но это лишь поверхностное толкование слов Будды, которое, кстати, не предполагает силлогизма "все одновременно существует и не существует", т.к. есть уточнение "когда"... На самом деле прасангики приходят вообще к упомомрачающему выводу, когда "взаимозависимое происхождение" освобождает от крайности постоянства, а пустота -- от крайности нигилизма. "Спокойно, Маша, я -- Дубровский!"


1. Не подскажите, где мной утверждался силлогизм "все одновременно существует и не существует"?
2. С чего вы взяли, что "одновременно"?
3. Цитата Будды имеет прямое отношение к бытию/небытию яблок на рыночном лотке.
4. "Когда" здесь имеет отношение не к "когда "взаимозависимое происхождение" освобождает от крайности постоянства", а к when *one sees the origination of the world as it actually is with right discernment* = акт непосредственного восприятия нама-рупы.

----------


## Нико

> 1. Не подскажите, где мной утверждался силлогизм "все одновременно существует и не существует"?
> 
> Вы сказали "но"... Это было воспринято как возражение.
> 
> 2. С чего вы взяли, что "одновременно"?
> 
> Опять же, Ваше "но".
> 
> 
> ...


Я привела лишь толкование слова Будды словами Дже Цонкапы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я привела лишь толкование слова Будды словами Дже Цонкапы.


1. Почему вы решили, что это "но" именно к этой фразе?

2. См. пункт 1.

3. Прямое... Когда вы видите проявление яблок-нама-рупы с точным различением - вы не впадаете в крайность несуществования, когда видете прекращение яблок-нама-рупы - не впадаете в крайность этернализма... 

4. Я всего лишь привел слова Будды, чем является Правильное Воззрение (а то покупатель Хос, ушедший без яблок, может напомнить и про Третий Поворот Колеса Дхармы).

----------


## Нико

> 1. Почему вы решили, что это "но" именно к этой фразе?
> 
> 2. См. пункт 1.
> 
> 3. Прямое... Когда вы видите проявление яблок-нама-рупы с точным различением - вы не впадаете в крайность несуществования, когда видете прекращение яблок-нама-рупы - не впадаете в крайность этернализма... 
> 
> 4. Я всего лишь привел слова Будды, чем является Правильное Воззрение.


Вы уверены?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы уверены?


В чем?

----------


## Нико

> В чем?


Во всех приведённых выше пунктах.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Во всех приведённых выше пунктах.


Ага.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поэтому и неверно утверждать: "вещи одновременно и существуют, и не существуют".


Здесь будут неверными все четыре возможные утверждения, поскольку в окончательном смысле к феноменам не применимы категории существования и несуществования. Они иллюзорны, а значит наличествуют не существуя при этом.
Оттого я и говорю, что логика, основанная на представлениях о существовании и несуществовании, работает лишь до границы рассудочного мышления. А прямое восприятие абсолютной истины находится за пределами логического мышления. Логика же пригодна лишь для того, чтобы подвести "относительный" ум к его собственной границе.
Кроме того, говорится, что Будда раздельно воспринимает абсолютную и относительную истину в едином моменте восприятия. А для непробужденного сознания они смешаны "как вода с молоком", поэтому попеременно затмевают одна другую.

----------

Caddy (12.11.2009), Доржик (13.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> (а то покупатель Хос, ушедший без яблок, может напомнить и про Третий Поворот Колеса Дхармы).


Угу. Окончательная причина иллюзорного становления яблок - жажда яблок. Так что пойду-ка я, пожалуй, спать.

----------


## Нико

> Здесь будут неверными все четыре возможные утверждения, поскольку в окончательном смысле к феноменам не применимы категории существования и несуществования. Они иллюзорны, а значит наличествуют не существуя при этом.
> Оттого я и говорю, что логика, основанная на представлениях о существовании и несуществовании, работает лишь до границы рассудочного мышления. А прямое восприятие абсолютной истины находится за пределами логического мышления. Логика же пригодна лишь для того, чтобы подвести "относительный" ум к его собственной границе.
> Кроме того, говорится, что Будда раздельно воспринимает абсолютную и относительную истину в едином моменте восприятия. А для непробужденного сознания они смешаны "как вода с молоком", поэтому попеременно затмевают одна другую.


Ага, Хос, пока иди поспи, а вот когда будешь редактировать мою книженцию, всё тебе и откроется.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

может быть. потому что у меня умности на неё не хватает, может, у тебя хватит  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

Вера есть везде.


Например: Почему вы думаете что компьютер и ваши пальцы существуют? Какие доказательства этого есть, и почему эти доказательства верны? Что есть доказанием знания?


Невозможно доказать что земля круглая, или что у вас 5 пальцев, или что вы читаете это послание на экране. 

Может быть что весь этот мир это галюцинация каких то доисторических амоеб плавающих в ЛСД океане.  Все доказательства против "_ галюцинация каких то доисторических амоеб плавающих в ЛСД океане_"  это очередные галюцинации этих амоеб".

----------

Сергей А (13.11.2009)

----------


## Karadur

> Вера есть везде.


Вера так же относительна, как и знание - всё зависит от того, как определить эти понятия, где провести грань между ними.
По-моему, у разных участников обсуждения эта грань проходит в разных местах, отсюда и спор.
Интересен также вопрос, размазана ли сама эта семантическая граница. Другими словами, можно ли одновременно по отношению к одному объекту испытывать и веру, и знание.

----------


## AlexТ

> Вера так же относительна, как и знание - всё зависит от того, как определить эти понятия, где провести грань между ними.
> По-моему, у разных участников обсуждения эта грань проходит в разных местах, отсюда и спор.
> Интересен также вопрос, размазана ли сама эта семантическая граница. Другими словами, можно ли одновременно по отношению к одному объекту испытывать и веру, и знание.


A как мы можем знать что конкретное знание это знание а не вера?

Какое доказательство что знание правильно? А какое доказательство что то доказательство верно? От куда мы знаем правильные критерии, а не просто в них верим? А какое доказательство этих правильных критерий мы знаем?

----------


## Huandi

> И невозможно воспринимать яблоко как несамосущее и в то же время воспринимать его как "факт".


Как раз возможно и достаточно просто. Работы по буддийской эпистемологии и разъясняют как раз эту тему.

----------


## Karadur

> A как мы можем знать что конкретное знание это знание а не вера?
> 
> Какое доказательство что знание правильно? А какое доказательство что то доказательство верно? От куда мы знаем правильные критерии, а не просто в них верим? А какое доказательство этих правильных критерий мы знаем?


Вот я и говорю, что в зависимости от жёсткости этих критериев граница между верой и знанием может сдвигаться.
Правда, двигать надо осторожно: иначе можно удариться в крайность и объявить, что знания вообще нет.

----------

Сергей А (13.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Вот я и говорю, что в зависимости от жёсткости этих критериев граница между верой и знанием может сдвигаться.
> Правда, двигать надо осторожно: иначе можно удариться в крайность и объявить, что знания вообще нет.


В середине этого треда я уже пробовал образно соеденить эти вещи следущим выражением: "Вера и Знание - чаши весов под названием Логика".

----------


## Пилигрим

> На самом деле прасангики приходят вообще к упомомрачающему выводу, когда "взаимозависимое происхождение" освобождает от крайности постоянства, а пустота -- от крайности нигилизма. "Спокойно, Маша, я -- Дубровский!"


Вывод не столь уж умопомрачающь если считать что пустота и есть взаимозависимость. Но в таком случае отрицать сами яблоки было бы нелепо, именно поэтому пустота освобождает от нигилизма.

----------

Echo (28.11.2009), Доржик (13.11.2009)

----------


## Айвар

Вы тут как скорпионы в банке. А не худо бы глотнуть свежего воздуха и посмотреть что по поводу веры и верований говорит наука, в лице Леви Строса. 

Верование он интерпретирует как приемлемую форму трансформации представлений.




> Как мы уже предположили, представления и верования "тотемического" типа заслуживают особого внимания, поскольку они образуют — для тех обществ, которые их выработали либо восприняли, — коды, позволяющие, в виде концептуальных систем, обеспечить обратимость сообщений, относящихся к любому уровню, пусть даже они настолько удалены друг от друга, что восходят либо исключительно к культуре, либо к обществу — иначе говоря, к отношениям людей между собой либо к проявлениям технического и экономического порядка (которые, как можно полагать, скорее очерчивают отношения человека с природой).





> ... мифы стремятся объяснить реалии, принадлежащие не природному, а логическому порядку.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Пожалейте Леви Строса, не сажайте его в нашу буддийскую банку.
Его тут съедят, и очень быстро.

----------

Пилигрим (13.11.2009)

----------


## Нико

> Здесь будут неверными все четыре возможные утверждения, поскольку в окончательном смысле к феноменам не применимы категории существования и несуществования. Они иллюзорны, а значит наличествуют не существуя при этом.
> Оттого я и говорю, что логика, основанная на представлениях о существовании и несуществовании, работает лишь до границы рассудочного мышления. А прямое восприятие абсолютной истины находится за пределами логического мышления. Логика же пригодна лишь для того, чтобы подвести "относительный" ум к его собственной границе.
> Кроме того, говорится, что Будда раздельно воспринимает абсолютную и относительную истину в едином моменте восприятия. А для непробужденного сознания они смешаны "как вода с молоком", поэтому попеременно затмевают одна другую.


Геше Лобсанг Гьяцо (основатель и директор Школы буддийской диалектики в Дхарамсале, зверски убитый шукденовцами) всю свою молодость в Тибете придерживался воззрений Читтаматры. Но потом, уже в изгнании в Индии, стал осваивать воззрение Прасангики Мадхьямики и пришёл к его пониманию. В одной из своих книг он рассказывает историю о том, как, после длительной медитации на пустоту, пришёл было к выводу о том, что вещи "одновременно и существуют, и не существуют". Он пошёл в Кьябдже Триджангу Ринпоче поделиться своим пониманием бытия вещей, но в ответ на его вопрос Триджанг Ринпоче сказал: "Никогда так не думай, потому что вещи существуют, и точка". "После этого я отбросил все мысли о несуществовании и не-несуществовании", -- писал Геше-ла.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Сложно говорить о пустоте, поскольку мало о ней понимаю. Геше Джампа Тинлей сказал что правильное воззрение лежит где-то посередине между относительной и абсолютной истиной. И чтобы уловить его нужны большие заслуги.

----------


## Нико

Поясняю свой предыдущий пост. 
Из "Среднего ламрима" Цонкапы (раздел о випашьяне): 


Следовательно, в то время как то, что признаётся условно существующим, представляется как существующее в силу номинальных условностей, не всё, что представляется как существующее в силу номинальных условностей, признаётся как  условно существующее . [Феномены] считаются существующими лишь в силу условностей, но слово «лишь» исключает всё, что не является субъективной условностью; оно вовсе не исключает то, что данный объект установлен достоверным познанием. 

В примечание к этому:

Нагарджуна говорит в «Толковании бодхичитты»:

«Сознание постигает объект познания.
Без познаваемого объекта сознания не существует». 

Чандракирти говорит в «Ясных словах»:

«Они существуют взаимозависимо. Когда существуют виды достоверного познания, то есть и объекты их постижения; когда существуют объекты постижеия, то есть и виды достоверного познания. Однако, эта двоица – виды достоверного познания и объекты их постижения – не имеют [собственной] сущности».

----------

Доржик (13.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Геше Джампа Тинлей говорил о том что приблизиться к пониманию пустоты можно с помощью анализа двух истин - относительной и абсолютной. Относительная рассматривает то как вещи существуют и абсолютная рассматривает то как вещи не существуют. Они не противоречат друг другу а дополняют друг друга. Одна не позволяет упасть а крайность нигилизма, а другая не позволяет упасть в крайность утверждения что вещи существуют истинно.

----------


## Нико

> Как раз возможно и достаточно просто. Работы по буддийской эпистемологии и разъясняют как раз эту тему.


Достаточно просто, возможно, для бодхисаттвы выше 8-го бхуми. Потому что до 8-го остается двойственная видимость самобытия вещей, и приходится укрепляться в медитации на пустоту, чтобы осознавать, что они пусты, когда являются.

----------


## Huandi

> Достаточно просто, возможно, для бодхисаттвы выше 8-го бхуми. Потому что до 8-го остается двойственная видимость самобытия вещей, и приходится укрепляться в медитации на пустоту, чтобы осознавать, что они пусты, когда являются.


Да нет, всё еще проще, и не нужно входить в измененные состояния сознания. Все делается одной строчкой из Ньяя-Бинду - "реально существующим мы называем данное верным познанием", которая заменяет мнение, что существовать означает иметь некую самосущность-в-себе. Это конечно тоже понять не всем просто, но вполне  достижимо обычным размышлением на данную тему.

----------

Чженсинь (14.11.2009)

----------


## Нико

А что Вы называете "верным познанием"?

----------


## Huandi

> А что Вы называете "верным познанием"?


Восприятие и вывод. То, о чем идет речь в Праманаваде.

----------


## Нико

А что такое, по-Вашему, "изменённые состояния сознания" применительно к бодхисаттвам выше 8-го бхуми?

----------


## Нико

> Восприятие и вывод. То, о чем идет речь в Праманаваде.


Восприятие чего? И какой вывод?

----------


## Huandi

> Восприятие чего? И какой вывод?


Я же сказал - то, о чем идет речь в Праманаваде. Вам должно быть это понятно.




> А что такое, по-Вашему, "изменённые состояния сознания" применительно к бодхисаттвам выше 8-го бхуми?


Я говорил не про бодхисаттв, а вообще - что данное знание доступно любому без особых мистических состояний (любого вида).

----------


## Нико

> Я же сказал - то, о чем идет речь в Праманаваде. Вам должно быть это понятно.
> 
> Вы знаете, я не такой знаток Ньяя-бинду, как Вы. Поэтому не грех бы пояснить.
> 
> Я говорил не про бодхисаттв, а вообще - что данное знание доступно любому без особых мистических состояний (любого вида).


Вот в этом не уверена.

----------


## Huandi

> Вы знаете, я не такой знаток Ньяя-бинду, как Вы. Поэтому не грех бы пояснить.


Лучше почитайте что-то на тему. Не на форуме же такие знания получать.

----------


## Нико

> Лучше почитайте что-то на тему. Не на форуме же такие знания получать.


А тогда смысл какой базарить на форуме на 80 страницах? Пусть все читают источники и просвещаются.  :Smilie:

----------

Huandi (13.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> А тогда смысл какой базарить на форуме на 80 страницах? Пусть все читают источники и просвещаются.


А я об этом не раз говорил - прежде чем "базарить" надо ознакомиться с источниками.

----------


## Сергей А

> А я об этом не раз говорил - прежде чем "базарить" надо ознакомиться с источниками.


Интересно, какой компетентный источник четко определяет обьекты веры в буддизме?

----------


## Нико

> Интересно, какой компетентный источник четко определяет обьекты веры в буддизме?


Так все они и определяют -- знакомьтесь, по совету Хуанди.

----------

Сергей А (13.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Так все они и определяют -- знакомьтесь, по совету Хуанди.


Знакомлюсь ежедневно, подождите немного! :Smilie: 
Но не станете же Вы утверждать, что обьект веры буддизма - сам буддизм. :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да нет, всё еще проще, и не нужно входить в измененные состояния сознания. Все делается одной строчкой из Ньяя-Бинду - *"реально существующим мы называем данное верным познанием"*, которая заменяет мнение, что существовать означает иметь некую самосущность-в-себе. Это конечно тоже понять не всем просто, но вполне  достижимо обычным размышлением на данную тему.


Измененные состояния сознания здесь действительно непричем.
Но настоящие сложности начнутся тогда, когда мы попытаемся обратить эту формулировку на познающего субъекта, на сам процесс познания.

----------


## Нико

> Знакомлюсь ежедневно, подождите немного!
> Но не станете же Вы утверждать, что обьект веры буддизма - сам буддизм.


Про Три Драгоценности не слыхали? С них всё начинается, и ими же всё заканчивается, и не нужно было этих 88 страниц.

----------

Сергей А (13.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Но настоящие сложности начнутся тогда, когда мы попытаемся обратить эту формулировку на познающего субъекта, на сам процесс познания.


Освежите знакомство с основами Абхидхармы - с делением на индрии и вишаи, и их взаимообусловленным возникновением. Уже на этом уровне "познающий субъект" элиминируется из системы.

----------

Чженсинь (14.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Уже на этом уровне "познающий субъект" элиминируется из системы.


... и остается самосущее познание как аттрибут самого себя...

Естественным образом напрашивается аналогия (я ее уже приводил): автомат в метро, безошибочно "распознающий" безбилетников.
Но в автомате действует воля администрации метрополитена.
А в Вас?

----------

Echo (28.11.2009), Нико (13.11.2009)

----------


## Нико

Хуанди, Вы не в курсе, что Дхармакирти не стоял на позициях мадхьямики? Получается диалог "чебурашек".

----------


## Huandi

> Хуанди, Вы не в курсе, что Дхармакирти не стоял на позициях мадхьямики? Получается диалог "чебурашек".


Тот самый Дхармакирти, которого вы как-то назвали хинаянистом?  :Big Grin:   Он йогачарин, по линии Васубандху\Дигнага. Я про мадхьямику не писал.




> ... и остается самосущее познание как аттрибут самого себя...


Знание есть данность, фактичность. То, что несомненно имеется в опыте. Приписывать этому "самосущность" и прочее - излишне, так как это уже последующее наложенное мнение, а не тот факт, о котором шла речь. Вы нечто видите - это факт знания, он несомненно произошел. Что из себя это представляет, какова природа и т.п. - уже последующие "наложения".




> Но в автомате действует воля администрации метрополитена.


Я не понимаю о чем это и к чему.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Знание есть данность, фактичность. То, что несомненно имеется в опыте. Приписывать этому "самосущность" и прочее - излишне, так как это уже последующее наложенное мнение, а не тот факт, о котором шла речь. Вы нечто видите - это факт знания, он несомненно произошел. Что из себя это представляет, какова природа и т.п. - уже последующие "наложения".


Об этом и речь: данность без субъекта, которому данная данность дана - это и есть механичекое различение, примером котрого может быть турникет в метро.
Утверждение "Вы нечто видите - это факт знания" требует определения всех включенных в него категорий: "вы", "нечто" и "видеть".
Вы же производите совершенно неоправданную редукцию, устраняя из цепочки категорию "вы" и оставляя только категории "нечто" и "видеть".

Вероятно, по Вашему мнению *вера буддиста должна состоять в уверенности, что такая редукция необходима*.
Чисто религиозный ход мысли, ничем не отличается от теизма.

----------


## Huandi

> Об этом и речь: данность без субъекта, которому данная данность дана - это и есть механичекое различение, примером котрого может быть турникет в метро.


Это просто вы мыслите в материалистическо-механистической плоскости. А дхармы это прежде всего психическое. Перестаньте мыслить о психическом, как принадлежащем атману.




> Утверждение "Вы нечто видите - это факт знания" требует определения всех включенных в него категорий: "вы", "нечто" и "видеть".


Для нормальных образованных людей, пытающихся понять смысл того, что им говорят, а не найти лазейку для флуда  - не требует. Вполне должна быть понятна условность фраз.




> Вы же производите совершенно неоправданную редукцию, устраняя из цепочки категорию "вы" и оставляя только категории "нечто" и "видеть".


Разве я? Вообще-то, это все сделал Будда. Вы вообще хоть что-то читали кроме христианских проповедников?




> Чисто религиозный ход мысли, ничем не отличается от теизма.


Выходите в туалет в таких случаях. Неприлично же.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разве я? Вообще-то, это все сделал Будда. Вы вообще хоть что-то читали кроме христианских проповедников?


Странная самонадеянность.
Если Вы дерзаете претендовать на то, что достоверно излагаете именно  воззрение самого будды, а не всего лишь транслируете собственное понимание сказанного им, то, как Вы изволили выразиться




> Выходите в туалет в таких случаях. Неприлично же.


Впрочем, это, вероятно, естественное следствие доведения до предела ложно понятой доктрины анатмы: все собственные мнения перстают восприниматься как собственное суждение, но им придается статус абсолютной, "внеличностной истины".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Когда *вы познаёте*, *вам* сначала просто *дано* это видение, а потом *вы мыслите* об этом


О чем тут толковать? вы даже сформулировать свою мысль не можете без употребления категории, указывающей на субъект познания.

----------

Pavel (15.11.2009), Айвар (14.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

В общем, похоже, пора сформулировать, что является объектом веры в буддизме:
вера в буддизме - это убежденность в том, что утверждаемые воззрения выражают истинную суть этого буддизма. А также уверенность в том, что это воззрение не имет личностного носителя, а значит абсолютно (объективно?) истинно.
Вроде как именно такой вывод следует из речений уважаемых До и Хуанди.

----------

Pavel (15.11.2009), Сергей А (14.11.2009)

----------


## Чженсинь

Респект уважаемым До и Хуанди за смысл и логику! 
И просьба не сильно избивать младенца, несмотря на его нелепое и упрямое сопротивление :-)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Знание ]есть данность, фактичность. То, что несомненно имеется в опыте. Приписывать этому "самосущность" и прочее - излишне, так как это уже последующее наложенное мнение, а не тот факт, о котором шла речь. Вы нечто видите - это факт знания, он несомненно произошел. Что из себя это представляет, какова природа и т.п. - уже последующие "наложения".


У вас самосущесть имплицитно содержится в утверждении "есть данность, фактичность". Приписывать этому отсутствие познающего субъекта есть последующее наложенное мнение, а не тот факт о котором шла речь.
*Вы* нечто видите - это факт знания, он несомненно произошел. Это и есть то, что несомненно имеется в опыте.

----------


## Huandi

Видит глаз, мыслит ум, сознает сознание. Имеет мнение, что это все принадлежит некоему "Я" - омраченный ум, клиштаманас.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Подняв голову со стола, я оглядел комнату. У меня было ощущение, что я нахожусь в каком-то питерском трактире для кучеров. На столе появилась керосиновая лампа. Чапаев все так же сидел напротив со стаканом в руке, что-то напевал себе под нос и глядел в стену. Его глаза были почти так же мутны, как самогон в бутылке, которая уже опустела наполовину. Поговорить с ним в его тоне, что ли, подумал я и с преувеличенной развязностью стукнул кулаком по столу.
> 
> – А вот вы скажите, Василий Иванович, только как на духу. Вы красный или белый?
> 
> – Я? – спросил Чапаев, переводя на меня взгляд. – Сказать?
> 
> Он взял со стола две луковицы и принялся молча чистить их. Одну он ободрал до белизны, а со второй снял только верхний слой шелухи, обнажив красно-фиолетовую кожицу.
> 
> – Гляди, Петька, – сказал он, кладя их на стол перед собой. – Вот перед тобой две луковицы. Одна белая, а другая красная.
> ...





> – Не спится? – спросил Чапаев.
> 
> – Да, – сказал я. – Не по себе.
> 
> – Чего, пустоту раньше не видел?
> 
> Я понял, что словом «пустота» он называет именно это «нигде», которое я впервые в жизни осознал несколько минут назад.
> 
> – Нет, – ответил я. – Никогда.
> ...


...

----------

Huandi (14.11.2009), Сергей А (14.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Видит глаз, мыслит ум, сознает сознание. Имеет мнение, что это все принадлежит некоему "Я" - омраченный ум, клиштаманас.


Тогда наверное так: сознание сознает помысленное умом об увиденном глазом...
Ну-ну...

----------


## Huandi

> Тогда наверное так: сознание сознает помысленное умом об увиденном глазом...
> Ну-ну...


Что ну-ну?

----------


## Сергей Хос

А если устранить увиденное и помысленное, что будет сознавать сознание?

----------


## Сергей А

> Про Три Драгоценности не слыхали? С них всё начинается, и ими же всё заканчивается, и не нужно было этих 88 страниц.


В том то и дело, что не все готовы принять Будду и Скангху в виде обьектов веры. Дхарму - и то, с большим натягом.

А 90 страниц нужны. Как "тренажер" по схоластике (иногда переходящей в трэш :Smilie: ). Я тоже иногда делаю подходы, но "силёнок" (знаний, терминологи, умения вести беседу и т.д.) пока маловато. :Smilie:

----------


## Пилигрим

> Знание есть данность, фактичность. То, что несомненно имеется в опыте. Приписывать этому "самосущность" и прочее - излишне, так как это уже последующее наложенное мнение, а не тот факт, о котором шла речь. Вы нечто видите - это факт знания, он несомненно произошел. Что из себя это представляет, какова природа и т.п. - уже последующие "наложения".


В первом моменте восприятия нет знания, для возникновения знания необходимо постижение характеристик объекта, но они постигаются наложением, так что без наложения нет и знания.

----------


## Айвар

> У вас самосущесть имплицитно содержится в утверждении "есть данность, фактичность". Приписывать этому отсутствие познающего субъекта есть последующее наложенное мнение, а не тот факт о котором шла речь.
> *Вы* нечто видите - это факт знания, он несомненно произошел. Это и есть то, что несомненно имеется в опыте.


Можно сказать проще: знание это опыт и опытность в делах. А кто является носителем опыта, для логики познания безразлично. 
По-будийски правильно высказывание: дорогу осилит идущий, но не дядя Том идет по дороге.

Кстати вы выявили много логических ляпов у наших друзей, но иногда и сами ошибаетесь. Дорогу осилит идущий.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> В первом моменте восприятия нет знания, для возникновения знания необходимо постижение характеристик объекта, но они постигаются наложением, так что без наложения нет и знания.


Это подробно разбирается в буддийской эпистемологии, в частности у Дхармакирти. Уже первый момент дает знание, это _как минимум_ знание того, что нечто познаваемое возникло "в опыте".

----------


## Huandi

> А если устранить увиденное и помысленное, что будет сознавать сознание?


Неверная постановка вопроса. Сознание возникает вместе с увиденным и помысленным. А не некое постоянное сознание нечто осознает, что ему подсовывается.

----------

Чженсинь (15.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Кстати вы выявили много логических ляпов у наших друзей


Раз вы такой внимательный, может их перечислите?

----------


## Айвар

> Знание есть данность, фактичность. То, что несомненно имеется в опыте. Приписывать этому "самосущность" и прочее - излишне, так как это уже последующее наложенное мнение, а не тот факт, о котором шла речь. Вы нечто видите - это факт знания, он несомненно произошел. Что из себя это представляет, какова природа и т.п. - уже последующие "наложения".


Это не буддийское воззрение. 
У вас имеется схоластическая трактовка знания. Истины относмтельного смысла не могут рассматирваться с точки зрения истин конечного смысла. Например, непонятно, что вас так пугает в самосущем определении мнения? - Ошибка схоластики это отсутствие не только субъекта, но и объекта исследования. Если это не исследование то что это? - Глупость и гордость , как вы заметили это ранее, но почему-то приписали это знание своим оппонентам.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Huandi

> Это не буддийское воззрение.


Почему вы так считаете?




> У вас имеется схоластическая трактовка знания.


В цитате ведь приводится иная позиция, совсем не схоластическая. Возможно, вы путаете слова.




> Истины относмтельного смысла не могут рассматирваться с точки зрения истин конечного смысла.


Почему же нет? Вот наоборот было бы странно.




> Например, непонятно, что вас так пугает в самосущем определении мнения?


Речь шла о знании, а не о мнении. И слово "пугает" тут неуместно.




> Ошибка схоластики это отсутствие не только субъекта, но и объекта исследования.


Ко мне это  какое имеет отношение?




> Если это не исследование то что это? - Глупость и гордость , как вы заметили это ранее, но почему-то приписали это знание своим оппонентам.


Тоже что-то на тему туалета?

----------


## Huandi

Боюсь, что услышав о "пустом уме", некоторые стали развивать у себя пустоголовость.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Неверная постановка вопроса. Сознание возникает вместе с увиденным и помысленным. А не некое постоянное сознание нечто осознает, что ему подсовывается.


Постановка вопроса как раз нормальная, ответ неверный.
Точнее, то, как Вы ответили - это просто уход от ответа.
По-вашему получается, что существование сознания без опоры вовсе невозможно, а тем не менее в сутрах Праджняпарамиты именно такое сознание предлагается развивать бодхисаттвам. И все упоминания о практических методах его развития и применения, которые я привел в виде цитат из аутентичных источников, Вы либо игнорируете, либо объявляете уклонением в шиваистскую атмаваду.

То есть опять же, получается, что для буддиста вопрос возможности существования сознания без опор - вопрос веры. Хуанди, например, в это не верит.

А верит Хуанди в то, что что если некто заявляет нечто об индивидуальном потоке сознания, имеющем в качестве опоры лишь самого себя, значит этот некто непременно приписывает чему-то некую самость, "собственное Я".

Не бойтесь, Хуанди, ум, хоть и индивидуален и имеет качество самоосознавания, но при этом совершенно "безсамостен", не имеет никакого пристрастия к мысли о собственном "Я". Так, по крайней мере, учат в Тантре.

----------

Pavel (15.11.2009), Айвар (14.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Точнее, то, как Вы ответили - это просто уход от ответа.


Вы называете "уходом от ответа" классическую буддийскую трактовку. 




> По-вашему получается, что существование сознания без опоры вовсе невозможно


Может приведете цитату, где я такое сказал? 




> а тем не менее в сутрах Праджняпарамиты именно такое сознание предлагается развивать бодхисаттвам.


Без опор на что именно, не припомните? И что именно там понимается под опорами, согласно комментариям? Нормальная трактовка - развивается сознание без жажды к объектам.




> То есть опять же, получается, что для буддиста вопрос возможности существования сознания без опор - вопрос веры. Хуанди, например, в это не верит.


Не приписывайте другим свои фантазии.




> Не бойтесь, Ханди, ум, хоть и индивидуален и имеет качество самоосознавания, но при этом совершенно "безсамостен", не имеет никакого пристрастия к мысли о собственном "Я". Так, по крайней мере, учат в Тантре.


То есть ваша позиция - несоменно существующий атман, не знающий о том, что он атман, и есть некое высшее достижение?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Это подробно разбирается в буддийской эпистемологии, в частности у Дхармакирти. Уже первый момент дает знание, это _как минимум_ знание того, что нечто познаваемое возникло "в опыте".


Вспомните притчи о прекрасном дворце и ложке полной масла, о медитирующем монахе и шествии царя, и в вашей жизни наверняка были случаи, когда ваши знакомые упрекали вас в том, что вы не здороваетесь, несмотря на то, что разошлись с человеком чуть не столкнувшись лоб в лоб. Вы же отвечая на упреки утверждали, что такой встречи не было, вы его не видели. Он в свою очередь недоумевал: "Да как же не видел, ведь ты смотрел прямо на меня".  Это говорит о том, что в самом восприятии, без наложения, нет знания даже  о том, что познаваемое возникало.

----------

Доржик (15.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Он в свою очередь недоумевал: "Да как же не видел, ведь ты смотрел прямо на меня". Это говорит о том, что в самом восприятии, без наложения, нет знания даже о том, что познаваемое возникало.


Это не говорит о том, что никакого знания не было в момент восприятия. А лишь о последующем, в связи с необращением на него внимания. То, что чистое восприятия без опосредования мышления бесполезно, есть факт. Как и наоборот.

----------


## Айвар

*Huandi*  



> Знание есть данность, фактичность. То, что несомненно имеется в опыте. Приписывать этому "самосущность" и прочее - излишне, так как это уже последующее наложенное мнение, а не тот факт, о котором шла речь. Вы нечто видите - это факт знания, он несомненно произошел. Что из себя это представляет, какова природа и т.п. - уже последующие "наложения".


Объяснеия? - Извольте
1. Знание расширяет наше представление об этом фактически данном объекте.
Знание не не есть данность, оно содержит вывод. Этот вывод в дальнейшем может быть использован в опыте (если будет осозноваться нами как часть чего-то существенного).
2. Откуда взялось самосущее бытие, а тем более его отрицание? Анатма истина относительного и абсолютного смысла. Как истина относительного смысла, она есть часть воззрения или того же мнения. Достоверной она может быть только на уровне бодхисаттвы 1-ого уровня (согласно авторитетному мнению или личному переживанию подтвержденному другими бодхисаттвами).
3. Ошибочное представление о наложении мнений, так как мнение составляют 4 скандху, а все пять скандх составляют идею личности - которая должна быть отброшена согласно воззрению Будды, которое кстати требует вашей личной опытной проверки, а значит требует упражнений по применению и по вовлеченности все тех же мнений, среди которых вы должны выбрать правильные!
4. О видении и знании. Об этом говорится так: в зависимости от глаза и форм возникает сознание глаза; совпадение (этих) трех есть соприкосновение, с соприкосновением как условием возникает  вожделение.

Вот и выходит, что вы разделяете (в идеальном случае!) по скандхам, но не видите сущности. А это и значит что отсутствует буддийское воззрение. Или как вам указывал Сергей Хос, с точки зрения мирской догматики и достоверности для себя, например, высказали: "Вы нечто видите - это факт знания, он несомненно произошел." Улавливаете или нет вы это различия, я не знаю.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То есть ваша позиция - несоменно существующий атман, не знающий о том, что он атман, и есть некое высшее достижение?


Это что еще за "несоменно существующий атман"?

----------


## Karadur

> Это что еще за "несоменно существующий атман"?


А я, прочитав обсуждение, уже знаю! 

Это атман, который существует без сомнений, с точным знанием о себе, что он атман и что он существует. Для этого знания ему нужны правильное восприятие и правильное умозаключение о своём существовании. Типа такого: cogito, ergo sum.

----------

Echo (28.11.2009), Айвар (14.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> 1. Знание расширяет наше представление об этом фактически данном объекте.
> Знание не не есть данность, оно содержит вывод. Этот вывод в дальнейшем может быть использован в опыте (если будет осозноваться нами как часть чего-то существенного).


Когда правильный вывод сделан, то тем самым он и дан - мы имеем соответствующее знание. Где тут проблема?




> 2. Откуда взялось самосущее бытие, а тем более его отрицание? Анатма истина относительного и абсолютного смысла. Как истина относительного смысла, она есть часть воззрения или того же мнения. Достоверной она может быть только на уровне бодхисаттвы 1-ого уровня


Достоверной она является всегда, на то это и истина. Вы путаете предмет знания с уровнем знания.




> 3. Ошибочное представление о наложении мнений, так как мнение составляют 4 скандху, а все пять скандх составляют идею личности - которая должна быть отброшена согласно воззрению Будды, которое кстати требует вашей личной опытной проверки, а значит требует упражнений по применению и по вовлеченности все тех же мнений, среди которых вы должны выбрать правильные!


Не понял логику. В чем же именно моя ошибка?




> 4. О видении и знании. Об этом говорится так: в зависимости от глаза и форм возникает сознание глаза; совпадение (этих) трех есть соприкосновение, с соприкосновением как условием возникает вожделение.


Правильно. И что?




> Вот и выходит, что вы разделяете (в идеальном случае!) по скандхам, но не видите сущности. А это и значит что отсутствует буддийское воззрение.


Не понял опять, о чем идет речь. Что именно вы имеете в виду тут под "сущностью", и с какой моей фразой несогласны?

----------


## Huandi

> Это что еще за "несоменно существующий атман"?


То, что вы называете сознанием. Так как вы видимо понимаете его, как некую бытийствующую и познающую субстанцию. Я же понимаю ум, как сам факт данности знания в опыте. Мне хочется, чтобы это различие было отчетливо понято.

----------


## Айвар

*Huandi*




> Цитата:
> Истины относительного смысла не могут рассматриваться с точки зрения истин конечного смысла.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Почему же нет? Вот наоборот было бы странно.


Потому что тогда они не имеют никакого значения. Выходит так, что кто-то приписывает себе понимание высшей истины, а других поучает ... Так Девадатта считал, что он понимает истину о нирване лучше самого Будды. 
Подобный подход открывает двери всевозможным спекуляциям и "догматизму" - это не есть то, чему учил Будда, который призывал последовательно, шаг за шагом, на личном опыте
 убедиться в правоте его мнения.




> Цитата:
> Например, непонятно, что вас так пугает в самосущем определении мнения?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Речь шла о знании, а не о мнении. И слово "пугает" тут неуместно.


О каком знании тогда идет речь? Если это часть Я как составляющая "это мое знание", то оно - неведение. 

Знание может быть только частью воззрения (мнения) и только опыт и практика покажет его правильность. Опыт (повторный опыт) нельзя исключить из правильного умозаключения. 
Вы же не станете опровергать суждение о том, что мнение содержит (идея субстанциональности) знание? Или все же станете?

----------


## Karadur

> Я же понимаю ум, как сам факт данности знания в опыте.


В таком определении ум мало чем отличается от памяти.

----------


## Huandi

> Потому что тогда они не имеют никакого значения. Выходит так, что кто-то приписывает себе понимание высшей истины, а других поучает ...


Откуда такое выходит?! Покажите всю цепь рассуждений, как у вас это вышло?




> О каком знании тогда идет речь?


О верном.

----------


## Huandi

> В таком определении ум мало чем отличается от памяти.


Познание имеет место быть только тогда, когда познается что-то до этого неизвестное. А память - она память и есть.

----------


## Сергей А

> О верном.


Верное знание не абсолютно. Как знание о том, что находится в миллиарде парсеков от Вас.

----------


## Huandi

> Верное знание не абсолютно. Как знание о том, что находится в миллиарде парсеков от Вас.


Для меня "абсолютное" означает "нирвана, и то что к ней ведет". Не всякое верное знание обязательно ведет к нирване. Но оно может при этом быть полностью верным, безошибочным. То есть, как минимум, не ввергает в худшее, и дает возможность действовать правильно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То, что вы называете сознанием. Так как вы видимо понимаете его, как некую бытийствующую и познающую субстанцию. Я же понимаю ум, как сам факт данности знания в опыте. Мне хочется, чтобы это различие было отчетливо понято.


Непонятно, откуда Вы взяли бытийствующую и познающую субстанцию.
Если я утверждаю, что ум может иметь  сам себя в качестве собственной опоры и основания, это вовсе не значит ни его бытийности ни субстанциональности. Просто возможен опыт, в котором ум удостоверяет факт знания о себе самом. Этот опыт и есть основа всего остального знания.
Не будь у Вас самоосознавания, Вы не могли бы знать и ничего прочего: никакие восприятия не существовали бы для Вас как факт, но были бы возможны лишь прямые рефлексы (в простейшем случае это похоже на функционирование турникета).

А можно сказать еще и вот так:
Если это сверкающее осознание, которое называют умом, рассматривать как сущее, то оно не существует. Если рассмотреть как источник, то сансара и нирвана, и все разнообразие блаженства и страдания возникли из него.

Имен же ему столько, что и не счесть. 
Одни зовут природой ума, ум как таковой. 
Тиртики зовут атман, самость. (*!*)
Шраваки толкуют об анатмане, отсутствии Я. 
Читтаматрины называют его виджняна, сознание. 
Кто зовет Праджняпарамита, Запредельная Мудрость. 
Кто зовет Сугатагарбха, семя Сугаты. 
Кто зовет Махамудра, Великий Знак. 
Кто зовет единое тигле. 
Кто зовет Дхармадхату, дхармовое пространство. 
Кто зовет Алая, основа всего. 
Кто зовет обычным осознанием.

Впрочем, Гуру Римпоче для Вас, если я не ошибаюсь, всего лишь шиваитский тиртик...

----------

Karadur (14.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Непонятно, откуда Вы взяли бытийствующую и познающую субстанцию.


А разве нет? Я думал, вы даже не станете это отрицать.




> Просто возможен опыт, в котором ум удостоверяет факт знания о себе самом.


С позиции йогачары каждый акт сознания самосознателен, то есть не требует другого (последующего) акта сознания для "удостоверения" (если мы одно и то же понимаем под этим словом). То есть, это не некий особый опыт, а одно из определений акта знания\сознания.




> Не будь у Вас самоосознавания, Вы не могли бы знать и ничего прочего: никакие восприятия не существовали бы для Вас как факт, но были бы возможны лишь прямые рефлексы (в простейшем случае это похоже на функционирование турникета).


Я же вроде не занимался тут отрицанием наличия сознания и знания. К чему же это было писать?




> Впрочем, Гуру Римпоче для Вас, если я не ошибаюсь, всего лишь шиваитский тиртик...


Скажу корректнее - не авторитет.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (22.05.2011), Чженсинь (15.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Для меня "абсолютное" означает "нирвана, и то что к ней ведет". Не всякое верное знание обязательно ведет к нирване. Но оно может при этом быть полностью верным, безошибочным. То есть, как минимум, не ввергает в худшее, и дает возможность действовать правильно.


Т.е. Вы признаете абсолютным только то знание, которое способствует приближению к нирване? А что тогда в Вашем понимании "верное и безошибочное знание"? Где различия с абсолютным знанием?

----------


## Huandi

> Т.е. Вы признаете абсолютным только то знание, которое способствует приближению к нирване? А что тогда в Вашем понимании "верное и безошибочное знание"? Где различия с абсолютным знанием?


Верное знание - эмпирика и правильный вывод. Различия - в целях. Цели могут быть мирскими или дхармическими. Верное знание ведет к цели. Абсолютное знание разумеется всегда верное, и ведет к высшей цели - освобождению (себя или других).

----------

Pavel (15.11.2009), Сергей А (14.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А разве нет? Я думал, вы даже не станете это отрицать.


И зря. Я разделяю именно такую точку зрения, которая выражена в словах:
Если это сверкающее осознание, которое называют умом, рассматривать как сущее, то оно не существует.

----------

Айвар (14.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Если это сверкающее осознание, которое называют умом, рассматривать как сущее, то оно не существует.


Ну это всё выглядит как поэзия. Кстати, под красивым словом "сверкающий" и т.п. в переводе почти наверняка скрыты спецтермины из философского лексикона.

----------


## Karadur

> Познание имеет место быть только тогда, когда познается что-то до этого неизвестное. А память - она память и есть.


Вы определили ум как "факт данности знания в опыте", а опыт - это всегда память. Даже только что полученный опыт восприятия должен памятоваться. Ведь между восприятием и различением есть промежуток, и полученная информация дожна быть запомнена, иначе нечего будет различать.

Но всё-таки ум - это то, что различает, а не факт данности знания в опыте.

----------

Айвар (14.11.2009)

----------


## Karadur

> Ну это всё выглядит как поэзия.


И это хорошо, что кто-то может выразить в более ёмких, ясных и вдохновляющих образах то, о чём уже на протяжении 92-х страниц не могут договориться участники этой запутанной дискуссии.

----------


## Айвар

> Я же понимаю ум, как сам факт данности знания в опыте. Мне хочется, чтобы это различие было отчетливо понято.


Вы хоть сами понимаете всю тавтологию вашего утверждения? - Для меня она очевидна, но очевидна ли она других? 
В целом ваша позиция есть последовательная феноменологическая редукция. Весь редукционизм упирается в данность, но это только данность пустого для себя. В вопросе пустоты другого феноменализм бессилен что-либо сказать.

Вы спрашивали меня о "сущности", так вот очевидность для другого [ пустоты другого (прасангика)] и есть определение сущности в буддизме. из чего автоматом следует сострадание и все благие качества Татхагатт. 





> Цитата:
> 2. Откуда взялось самосущее бытие, а тем более его отрицание? Анатма истина относительного и абсолютного смысла. Как истина относительного смысла, она есть часть воззрения или того же мнения. Достоверной она может быть только на уровне бодхисаттвы 1-ого уровня
> 			
> 		
> 
> Достоверной она является всегда, на то это и истина. Вы путаете предмет знания с уровнем знания.


Всегда? Истина вне времени? - Но я могу сказать вам (по-секрету) быть может вы этого не заметили, что идея Атмана - это закон заблуждения по которому разворачивается драма жизни в сансаре. Вы уже превзошли сансару?

Достоверность истины заключается в ее применении и использовании.
Я не путаю знание с осознанностью. Достоверность есть качество ясности и понимания смысла, и он неотделим от уровня бодхисаттвы.

То что кто-то слышал о 4БИ, не значит что он понимаете их с полной достоверностью. Пока есть мир, для существа он находится в процессе становления смысла. 
Другое дело, что это мир исчез (растворился), стал призрачен как сон. Стадия отречения сменилась стадией растворения. У нас может возникнуть вопрос: Каким смыслом (истиной) руководствуется это существо? - Ответ очевиден.

----------


## Huandi

> Вы хоть сами понимаете всю тавтологию вашего утверждения? - Для меня она очевидна, но очевидна ли она других? 
> В целом ваша позиция есть последовательная феноменологическая редукция. Весь редукционизм упирается в данность, но это только данность пустого для себя. В вопросе пустоты другого феноменализм бессилен что-либо сказать.
> 
> Вы спрашивали меня о "сущности", так вот очевидность для другого [ пустоты другого (прасангика)] и есть определение сущности в буддизме. из чего автоматом следует сострадание и все благие качества Татхагатт.


Какие конкретно претензии ко мне или моим словам? Тут жаркий тред, надо все коротко и ясно.




> Всегда? Истина вне времени?


Да.




> Вы уже превзошли сансару?


Это сарказм?




> Я не путаю знание с осознанностью.


Не шло речи про осознанность.

----------


## Сергей А

> Верное знание - эмпирика и правильный вывод. Различия - в целях. Цели могут быть мирскими или дхармическими. Верное знание ведет к цели. Абсолютное знание разумеется всегда верное, и ведет к высшей цели - освобождению (себя или других).


А приведите, пожалуйста, пример верного и безошибочного знания, не являющегося абсолютным. Я привел пример верного (с Вашей точки зрения) знания, не являющегося абсолютным. И абсолютным оно становится только благодаря добавлению веры.

----------


## Huandi

> Вы определили ум как "факт данности знания в опыте", а опыт - это всегда память. Даже только что полученный опыт восприятия должен памятоваться. Ведь между восприятием и различением есть промежуток, и полученная информация дожна быть запомнена, иначе нечего будет различать.
> 
> Но всё-таки ум - это то, что различает, а не факт данности знания в опыте.


Я понял. "Опыт" у меня было использовано в другом значение - как то, что непосредственно дано, весь текущий экспиренс индивида, то, что испытывается.

----------


## Huandi

> А приведите, пожалуйста, пример верного и безошибочного знания, не являющегося абсолютным. ..  И абсолютным оно становится только благодаря добавлению веры.


Например, тот набор знаний, который дает вам способность сделать покупку в магазине. Начиная с того, что вы  можете до магазина добраться, так как знаете, где он находится.




> Я привел пример верного (с Вашей точки зрения) знания, не являющегося абсолютным.


Про миллиарды парсеков это что-то левое вообще.

----------

Сергей А (14.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Например, тот набор знаний, который дает вам способность сделать покупку в магазине. Начиная с того, что вы  можете до магазина добраться, так как знаете, где он находится.


Ну и как Вы собрались без еды нирваны достичь? :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Ну и как Вы собрались без еды нирваны достичь?


А прочитайте еще раз то мое сообщение, и порадуйтесь точности данной там формулировки  :Smilie: 




> Для меня "абсолютное" означает "нирвана, и то что к ней ведет". Не всякое верное знание обязательно ведет к нирване. Но оно может при этом быть полностью верным, безошибочным. То есть, как минимум, не ввергает в худшее, и дает возможность действовать правильно.

----------


## Сергей А

> Для меня "абсолютное" означает "нирвана, и то что к ней ведет".


Не могу разделить Вашу радость. Тогда никаких абсолютных знаний не существует, т.к. все знания относительны и ведут к нирване только косвено. Или есть абсолютное знание?

----------


## Huandi

> Не могу разделить Вашу радость. Тогда никаких абсолютных знаний не существует, т.к. все знания относительны и ведут к нирване только косвено. Или есть абсолютное знание?


Абсолютный _предмет_ знания - Дхарма.

----------

Сергей А (14.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Абсолютный _предмет_ знания - Дхарма.


Согласен.
Т.е. договорились, абсолютных _знаний_ не бывает, ок?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну это всё выглядит как поэзия. Кстати, под красивым словом "сверкающий" и т.п. в переводе почти наверняка скрыты спецтермины из философского лексикона.


Конечно, термин.
Предполагаю, что это gsal:
*gsal*
brilliant,[-iance], luminous [-osity], lucent, radiant [-ce], clear, , awake, know[ing], manifest [light], lucid[ity], vivid[ness], distinct[ness], *wakefulness, cognize* [-izance, understand, *be aware/ cognizant/ wakeful/ awake/ conscious/ vividly present*/ apparent/ seen clearly/ reflected, understand, appear [in the form of/ here], show [itself], become visible/ clear

*gsal ba*
Cognizance. The mind's inherent capacity for knowing

*rang rig rang gsal*
innate clarity of self-awareness, lucid awareness, self-luminous mind, self-clarity of it's own mind, *self-aware natural cognizance*

Ну а наставления по практике часто выглядят как поэзия.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я же понимаю ум, как сам факт данности знания в опыте.


И еще вопрос: в опыте чего, согласно воззрениям Вашей школы, дается факт знания для существа мира не-форм?

----------


## Huandi

> Согласен.
> Т.е. договорились, абсолютных _знаний_ не бывает, ок?


Я говорил как раз обратное.

----------


## Huandi

> Конечно, термин.
> Предполагаю, что это gsal


Угу, имеет место дурной перевод, как часто бывает.




> И еще вопрос: в опыте чего, согласно воззрениям Вашей школы, дается факт знания для существа мира не-форм?


Если нет рупы, остается только нама в мана(се).

----------


## Сергей А

> Я говорил как раз обратное.


Подозреваю, что исходя из вышеследующего, абсолютным для Вас является только знание Дхармы. Но им не обладает никто, кроме Будды и архатов. Согласны?

----------


## Huandi

> Подозреваю, что исходя из вышеследующего, абсолютным для Вас является только знание Дхармы. Но им не обладает никто, кроме Будды и архатов. Согласны?


В полной мере, "повернув колесо три раза" - только они (ну, еще бодхисаттвы). Но. Вот вы знаете, как сходить в магазин. Потом идете в магазин, затем в него приходите. Вы же не будете утверждать, что до того как пошли в магазин, у вас не было знания, как туда пойти? Или что это было другое знание?

----------


## Huandi

> Это парамартха.


Да, высший объект (артха) познания.

----------


## Сергей А

> В полной мере, "повернув колесо три раза" - только они (ну, еще бодхисаттвы).


А есть не в полной мере абсолютное знание, третий вид? Мне кажется, для дальнейшего разговора достаточно ограничиться двумя классами понятия "знание" - абсолютное и верное.



> Но. Вот вы знаете, как сходить в магазин. Потом идете в магазин, затем в него приходите. Вы же не будете утверждать, что до того как пошли в магазин, у вас не было знания, как туда пойти? Или что это было другое знание?


По Вашей классификации - это верное знание, не абсолютное.

Я пока прав?

----------


## Huandi

> А есть не в полной мере абсолютное знание, третий вид?


Есть абсолютное знание не в полной мере. Не ко всем объектам примененное, не все время имеющееся и т.п. Будда обладает всеведением - во всех (сансарных) дхармах всех времен видит трилакшану.




> По Вашей классификации - это верное знание, не абсолютное.


Это была аналогия. На примере одного знания показать логику относительно другого.

----------


## Нико

> ps. Дхарма правильно сформулирована Буддой - это её _самврити сат_ность (правильная с точки зрения языка и речи и формулирования смысла), дхарма верна - это её _парамартхо_вость (правильный смысл).


Простите, не могли бы Вы пояснить, почему "самвритисатность" Дхармы -- это правильная формулировка её Буддой? И почему "парамартховость" --- это её верность? Вообще, если смотреть этимологию этих двух терминов -- как-то не увязываются они с Вашим определением. Имхо.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Будда обладает всеведением - во всех (сансарных) дхармах всех времен видит трилакшану.


хорошо сформулировал )

Архат - Будда

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Говорю на понятном вам языке.


Вот и скажите на простом языке: если "сначала просто дано это видение, а потом вы мыслите", то кому дано это видение и где возникает мысль, которая мыслится?

----------

Fritz (14.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Есть абсолютное знание не в полной мере. Не ко всем объектам примененное, не все время имеющееся и т.п. Будда обладает всеведением - во всех (сансарных) дхармах всех времен видит трилакшану.


Т.е. Вы различаете 3 вида знания:
1. *Абсолютное*, присущее Будде
2. *Абсолютное не в полной мере*, кому присуще я пока не понял.
3. *Верное*, присущее Вам и может быть еще кому-то, явно не мне.
Или еще есть виды? Я бы, все таки, предложил не классифицировать дальше абсолютного и относительного. Ну и принять то, что абсолютное знание есть относительное знание плюс вера, вроде так выходит.




> Это была аналогия. На примере одного знания показать логику относительно другого.


К какому виду из вышеперечисленых Вы относите знание о том, что нужно купить в магазине? Явно к третему. Хотя я, вроде, тоже знаю.

----------


## Нико

> Весь редукционизм упирается в данность, но это только данность пустого для себя. В вопросе пустоты другого феноменализм бессилен что-либо сказать.
> 
> Вы спрашивали меня о "сущности", так вот очевидность для другого [ пустоты другого (прасангика)] и есть определение сущности в буддизме. из чего автоматом следует сострадание и все благие качества Татхагатт.


Я не поняла, какая связь между прасангикой и "пустотой другого"? И почему это определение сущности в буддизме? И почему "автоматом" следует?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что вы хотите сказать?


До, Вы же такие умные слова знаете: "парамартха", "самврити". Неужели трудно ответить на простой прямой вопрос?

----------


## До

> Следует ли Будда свему учению? Да. Следовательно он буддист.


Кстати, попалась подходящая цитата, если кто сомневался, что Будда следует своему учению.



> "The Tathagata is one who does in line with (tatha) what he teaches, one who teaches in line with what he does. Thus he is called the Tathagata.{Iti 4.13; Iti 121}

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, попалась подходящая цитата, если кто сомневался, что Будда следует своему учению.


А кто сомневался-то?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Речь говорится в контексте, вы определите контекст пожалуйста.


Контекст Вы сами задали:



> Вот есть глаз, есть арбуз, есть возникшее при этом сознание. И что еще какого "субъекта" вам недостает в этой схеме. Что он должен делать. Зачем его вносить в рассмотрение и какой необходимой функцией он будет обладать.


Типа, идет До по рынку, а на прилавке лежат на прилавке глаз, арбуз и сознание...
Замечательная картинка.

Затем Вы уточнил:
"сначала просто дано это видение, а потом вы мыслите".
Я спрашиваю, естественно: "кто мыслит?" Но оказывается, что местоимение здесь лишнее; если мы на него указываем как на субъект, то сразу перестаем быть буддистами.

В общем, До, я тоже могу Вам сутру порекомендовать.
Там оч. хорошо про отшельников и брахманов, уклончивых, словно скользкая рыба.

----------

Pavel (15.11.2009), Нико (14.11.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Это не говорит о том, что никакого знания не было в момент восприятия. А лишь о последующем, в связи с необращением на него внимания. То, что чистое восприятия без опосредования мышления бесполезно, есть факт. Как и наоборот.


Либо взаимозависимого знания, в связи с отсутствием внимания не было. Либо оно было, но тогда в связи с отсутствием внимания, оно существовало само по себе, но это самобытие.

----------


## Айвар

> Я не поняла, какая связь между прасангикой и "пустотой другого"? И почему это определение сущности в буддизме? И почему "автоматом" следует?


Автоматом для тех кто реализовал взгляд на пустоту ума на практике и при этом не спятил  :Smilie: 
Пустотность это метод, именно поэтому сущность. 

А об остальном, можно посмотреть тут:



> Мадхъямака ("Серединный Путь"; тиб. dbu ma) считается наивысшим взглядом в буддизме Махаяны. Суть этого взгляда заключается в невозможности ухватить и описать абсолютную реальность основанными на концептуальном мышлении двойственными понятиями, такими, как: "существующее-несуществующее", или "единичное-множественное", или "возникающее-невозникающее" и т.д.
> Внутри Мадхъямаки можно выделить ступени, отличающиеся подходами к описанию абсолютной и относительной реальностей, причём разные учёные в разных школах Буддизма дают различные объяснения об их положении друг относительно друга. В настоящее время в традиции Кагью основополагающими подразделениями Мадхъямаки являются Рангтонг и Жентонг: 
> 
> 1. РАНГТОНГ («Пустота Собой»; тиб. rang stong) - учения, изложенные Буддой во Втором Повороте Колеса Дхармы. Здесь основной акцент делается на логический анализ, посредством которого показывается, что абсолютная реальность пуста собственной сущностью, поскольку мы не можем отыскать в ней никаких объективных характеристик. Таким образом, Рангтонг описывает абсолютную реальность с точки зрения того, чем она не является. Что касается описания относительной реальности, Мадхъямака-Рангтонг делится в этом на два подвзгляда: 
> 
> 1.а Сватантрика («Имеющие Собственные Утверждения»; тиб. rang rgyud pa) - более низкий подход в Рангтонге, утверждающий, что при всей своей абсолютной пустотности, на относительном уровне вещи всегда обладают собственными характеристиками и подчиняются причинно-следственным отношениям. Например: вода мокрая; огонь обжигает; дым является следствием огня. 
> 
> Изучение взгляда Сватантрики основано на классическом для всех школ тибетского буддизма трактате «Украшение Серединного Пути» (тиб. dbu ma rgyan; санскр. Мадхъямакаланкара), написанного великим индийским учёным Шантаракшитой. Автор последовательно применяет диалектический приём, показывающий, что все сущности, утверждаемым в качестве истинно существующих всеми обозримыми небуддийскими и более низкими буддийскими школами, не являются по своей природе ни истинно единичными, ни истинно множественными («свобода от единичности и множественности»). Таким образом, показывается, что на такие сущности логически невозможно признать существующими абсолютном уровне. На относительном уровне утверждается, что все явления являются проявлениями ума. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Нико

> Автоматом для тех кто реализовал взгляд на пустоту ума на практике и при этом не спятил 
> Пустотность это метод, именно поэтому сущность. 
> 
> А об остальном, можно посмотреть тут:



Пустота -- это, традиционно, аспект мудрости, а не метода. И почему "сущность"? 

А цитатку откуда взяли?

----------


## Huandi

> Либо оно было, но тогда в связи с отсутствием внимания, оно существовало само по себе, но это самобытие.


Было, но сплыло. Не было запомнено и т.п.

----------


## Айвар

> Какие конкретно претензии ко мне или моим словам? Тут жаркий тред, надо все коротко и ясно.


"Не гони, ямщик, лошадей ...

----------


## Айвар

> Пустота -- это, традиционно, аспект мудрости, а не метода. И почему "сущность"? 
> 
> А цитатку откуда взяли?


Сущность традиционно обозначает саму суть учения, смысл, который понятен вам и который вы пытаетесь донести до другого (с его согласия, конечно). Потому что принцип ненасилия в буддизме самый высший!

А цитатка? -  По материалам Международного Буддийского Института Кармапы (Нью-Дели), Филиал в Элисте (Республика Калмыкия)
http://www.absolutology.org.ru/tibet_philosophy.htm

----------


## Нико

> Сущность традиционно обозначает саму суть учения, смысл, который понятен вам и который вы пытаетесь донести до другого (с его согласия, конечно). Потому что принцип ненасилия в буддизме самый высший!
> 
> А цитатка? -  По материалам Международного Буддийского Института Кармапы (Нью-Дели), Филиал в Элисте (Республика Калмыкия)
> http://www.absolutology.org.ru/tibet_philosophy.htm


Я так и поняла. 

Просто понятие "сущность" имеет самые разные значения.

----------


## Нико

Формулировки КИБИ мне давно известны, и не считаю их правильными, Вы уж меня извините. Особенно в трактовках прасангики мадхьямики.

----------


## Айвар

> Я так и поняла. 
> 
> Просто понятие "сущность" имеет самые разные значения.


Полностью с вами согласен. Поэтому Будда для буддиста это не только образец миролюбия и добросердечия, но и внимательности терпения при (объяснении Дхармы другому). Ну, Просветленный,  одним словом ...

----------


## Айвар

> Формулировки КИБИ мне давно известны, и не считаю их правильными, Вы уж меня извините. Особенно в трактовках прасангики мадхьямики.


А что, вас интересует моя формулировка? :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Полностью с вами согласен. Поэтому Будда для буддиста это не только образец миролюбия и добросердечия, но и внимательности терпения при (объяснении Дхармы другому). Ну, Просветленный,  одним словом ...


 :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А что, вас интересует моя формулировка?


А то как же!

----------


## Айвар

> А то как же!


Разминка  :Smilie: 
Опять же процитирую:



> Святейшество Далай-лама: «Существует момент, когда действие прекращается, но его потенция остается в ментальном континууме. Состояние прекращения – это аффермативный негатив: отсутствие, которое выдвигает взамен нечто реально существующее…»  И далее комент Аю Щербакова ... Для подлинных буддийских мастеров никогда не существовало проблемы «ПР-ПЖ» ,они прекрасно понимали пользу и место этих философских систем. Пустоту можно описывать и с т.з. неаффермативных негативов, и с т.з. аффермативных негативов. Когда речь заходит о прямом медитативном опыте, то важно ориентироваться на утверждающие отрицания.


Вы не согласны с этим?

----------

Caddy (14.11.2009)

----------


## Нико

> Разминка 
> Опять же процитирую:
> 
> Вы не согласны с этим?


Опять же, откуда цитатка? Не из Аркадия ли самого Щербакова? И не "аффермативный", а "аффирмативный". 

Пустота с т.зр. прасангики -- это только "неаффирмативный" негатив, т.е. неутверждающее отрицание. Поэтому не согласна.

----------

Доржик (15.11.2009)

----------


## Айвар

> Опять же, откуда цитатка? Не из Аркадия ли самого Щербакова? И не "аффермативный", а "аффирмативный". 
> 
> Пустота с т.зр. прасангики -- это только "неаффирмативный" негатив, т.е. неутверждающее отрицание.


Да, это перевод А. Щербакова Отрывки из книги "ИНТЕРВЬЮ С ДАЛАЙ-ЛАМОЙ"
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-int.htm

Так и я согласен.  :Smilie:  Что будем подвергать неаффирмативному негативу?

Помимо того что бодхисаттвы первого уровня познают пустотность на практике, они еще и радуются. Вы не замечали, что Далай-лама какой-то весь из себя радостный? К чему бы это?

По-другому пустотность можно назвать абсолютной бодхичиттой, но на первом уровне это соответствует первой джхане, проблеску абсолютной бодхичитты, в достаточной степени достоверному, чтобы судить о других (феноменах и явлениях) на его основе.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Айвар;300419]Да, это перевод А. Щербакова Отрывки из книги "ИНТЕРВЬЮ С ДАЛАЙ-ЛАМОЙ"
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-int.htm


Угу.

Так и я согласен.  :Smilie:  Что будем подвергать неаффирмативному негативу?

Отсутствие у вещей своей собственной сущности, а не что "у зайца нет на голове рогов, зато у него есть уши". Это и называется "пустотой от себя". Взамен этого отрицания ничего не утверждается.


Помимо того что бодхисаттвы первого уровня познают пустотность на практике, они еще и радуются. Вы не замечали, что Далай-лама какой-то весь из себя радостный? К чему бы это?

Явно не к тому, что он постиг некий "аффирмативный негатив". Шютка.

По-другому пустотность можно назвать абсолютной бодхичиттой, но на первом уровне это соответствует первой джхане, проблеску абсолютной бодхичитты, в достаточной степени достоверному, чтобы судить о других (феноменах и явлениях) на его основе.

А что такое "первая джхана"?

Да, познание пустоты, подкреплённое бодхичиттой, -- это абсолютная  бодхичитта.

----------

Доржик (16.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Вы не замечали, что Далай-лама какой-то весь из себя радостный? К чему бы это?
> 
> Явно не к тому, что он постиг некий "аффирмативный негатив".


Почему же не к тому?

----------


## Нико

> Почему же не к тому?


А Вы тоже сторонник "аффирмативных негативов"?

----------


## AlexТ

> А Вы тоже сторонник "аффирмативных негативов"?


А что такое "аффирмативный негатив" ?


Практика наблюдения над разлогающеми трупами может казаться негативной для мирянинов. Но эта практика может принести много радости когда подавлены негативные и больные качества ума.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я спрашивал к чему _вы_ клоните. Что _я_ говорил *я прекрасно знаю*.


Я ценю Вашу откровенность, дорогой До! Это так прекрасно - то, что Вы, нисколько не стесняясь окружающего нас буддийского общества, аттрибутируете факт знания самому себе, своему собственному "я".
А я уж было решил, что все без исключения настоящие буддисты подвержены прономофобии.

----------


## Айвар

*Нико*



> Это и называется "пустотой от себя"


 :Smilie:  Вы шутите?
Вещи имеют тот смысл, который мы в них вложили. Если мы ничего в них не вложили, то что мы можем знать о них? Ничего. Сказать же, что эта данная вещь есть, так это гордость, опять двадцать пять, это клеша и мы вновь возвращаемся к идее Я (самости, личности). 

В медитативном переживании мы всегда имеем дело с пространством, пустым пространством внутри себя. Эту незаполненность и открытость и называют пустотой от себя. Она дает импульс к развитию многих качеств, хорошо, если хороших, поэтому ей не учат без предварительных практик, хотя попробовать объяснить ее на пальцах можно - все таки разные есть девчата и ребята.

Пустота другого это пустота бодхисаттвы от себя, и в случае бодхисаттвы это означает спонтанный импульс осознания своей природы (будды) у других существ. Этакий массовый прилив энтузиазма и возникновение волны покаяния и желания делать добрые дела. Будда обладает пустотой всего, а это как вы понимаете, значит прилив такого энткузиазма в незаклешеванном уме, что просто заглядение! Да ладно, пора закругляться. Успехов в практике бодхисаттв.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Айвар;300444]*Нико*

 :Smilie:  Вы шутите?
Вещи имеют тот смысл, который мы в них вложили. Если мы ничего в них не вложили, то что мы можем знать о них? Ничего. Сказать же, что эта данная вещь есть, так это гордость, опять двадцать пять, это клеша и мы вновь возвращаемся к идее Я (самости, личности). 

В медитативном переживании мы всегда имеем дело с пространством, пустым пространством внутри себя. Эту незаполненность и открытость и называют пустотой от себя. Она дает импульс к развитию многих качеств, хорошо, если хороших, поэтому ей не учат без предварительных практик, хотя попробовать объяснить ее на пальцах можно - все таки разные есть девчата и ребята.

Пустота другого это пустота бодхисаттвы от себя, и в случае бодхисаттвы это означает спонтанный импульс осознания своей природы (будды) у других существ. Этакий массовый прилив энтузиазма и возникновение волны покаяния и желания делать добрые дела. Будда обладает пустотой всего, а это как вы понимаете, значит прилив такого энткузиазма в незаклешеванном уме, что просто заглядение! Да ладно, пора закругляться. Успехов в практике бодхисаттв.[/QUO

Я не шучу, и, хотя ценю Ваше поэтическое отступление, но не знаю, откуда Вы наполнились такими поэтическими впечатлениями о пустоте  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Первичное сознание просто воспринимает что-либо без навешивания ярлыков: "Приятно" или "Неприятно". Через доли секунд вторичное сознание включается и начинает уже  различать. В Дзогчене ведь советуют в моменты когда проявляются клеши, стать подобным маленькому ребенку, который не имеет много концепций. Ребенок просто смотрит на картину, не создавая многих концепций, не думает кто ее написал, сколько картина стоит и т.д. Советуют оставаться в первичном сознании.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Было, но сплыло. Не было запомнено и т.п.


Было, сплыло, не было запомнено, это все знание концептуального постижения, мы же обсуждаем знание при непосредственном восприятии.

----------


## Pavel

> Верное знание - эмпирика и правильный вывод. Различия - в целях. Цели могут быть мирскими или дхармическими. Верное знание ведет к цели. Абсолютное знание разумеется всегда верное, и ведет к высшей цели - освобождению (себя или других).


Ну, наконец-то хоть что-то внятное, а не бесконечное словоблудие о собственной образованности. Вы вот эту высказанную Вами мысль не теряйте из виду, и все будет нормально с пониманием. Может быть тогда научитесь не подменять на основе "само собой разумеющегося" "абсолютно верное знание" "абсолютным знанием" и воочию убедитесь, что правильная вера ведет к цели, а абсолютно правильная вера ведет к освобождению, что по отношению к цели делает веру неотличимой от знания. А раз так, то всякая "эмпирика и правильный вывод" - пустые, не относящиеся к пониманию вопроса слова.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://zhurnal.lib.ru/s/shapiro_m_a/uvkultr.shtml



> *4. Q: Мы верим в Бога. Вы верите в отсутствие Бога. Так чем вы от нас принципиально отличаетесь?*
> A: Мы не верим в отсутствие Бога, Харри Поттера или Микки Мауса. Обосновывать надо наличие, а не отсутствие чего-либо. Отсутствие Веры не есть Вера, как трезвость не есть разновидность пьянства; или отсутствие вируса не есть разновидность вируса.
> 
> Всякая система аксиом (базис) описывает некоторое подпространство. Например, аксиома, что надо биться головой об стену, чтобы попасть в рай. Вопрос заключается в том, как это пространство пересекается в тем, подпространством, где мы живем. Я знаю один критерий определения меры такого пересечения: интерпретация измерений. Какими критериями правильности гипотез пользуются верующие -- есть великая тайна.
> 
> 5. Q: Ну тогда вы и не атеисты, а агностики, раз вы не знаете, есть Бог или нет.
> A: Нам в принципе, по-барабану, как нас называют. Вот такое есть определение атеизма -- отсюда:
> A person who has no belief in a God or Goddess. Just as a newborn has no concept of a deity, some adults also have no such belief. The term "Atheist" is derived from the Greek words "a" which means "without" and "Theos" which means "God." A person can be a non-Theist by simply lacking a belief in God without actively denying God's existence. This is the definition of Atheism used by many Atheists. They use the term "strong Atheist" to refer to a person who denies the existence of one or more deities.
> -----------------------------------------
> *Человек, не верящий в Бога или Богиню. Также, как новорожденный не имеет концепции Бога, некоторые взрослые тоже не имеют такой веры. Термин "Атеист" происходит от греческого "а"- означающего "без" и "Теос" -- Бог. Человек может быть не-теистом просто не имея веры в Бога без активного отрицания его существования. Это определение атеизма используется многими атеистами. Они используют термин "сильный атеист" для обозначения человека отрицающего существование одного или более богов* (перевод мой).

----------

Сергей А (15.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Было, сплыло, не было запомнено, это все знание концептуального постижения, мы же обсуждаем знание при непосредственном восприятии.


Вроде уже обсудили, что чистое чувственное "лишено пользы" без последующей концептуализции, так же, как и концепты бесполезны без опоры на чувственное. Поэтому, и говорится о двух сторонах познания - чувственном и выводном. Отрицать один или другой вид могут только люди лишенные всякой разумности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> К чему это паясничание?


А что же делать-то? Я спрашиваю, кому, по Вашему мнению, принадлежит знание о глазе, арбузе и сознании. Или может сознание и есть глаз и арбуз?
А Вы в ответ спрашиваете, к чему я клоню. А я ничего никуда не клоню, а просто спрашиваю. Потому что интересно.





> ps. Вам поясняют с точек зрения абхидхармы и праманавады


Вряд ли Вы можете всерьез полагать, что транслируете что-либо, кроме собственного уважаемого мнения.




> Вы часто пишете "уважаемый", "уважаемые", "уважаемый


Но это же просто конвенциальные правила приличия.
Относительная истина, как говорится.

----------


## Pavel

> Вроде уже обсудили, что чистое чувственное "лишено пользы" без последующей концептуализции,...


Ну, да. Так пообсуждали, и стало совершенно очевидно, что отдергивание руки от раскаленной сковороды совершенно бесполезно без предварительной концептуализации причин для такого отдергивания.  :Smilie: 




> ...так же, как и концепты бесполезны без опоры на чувственное.


Без опоры на чувственное не удается обнаружить полезность или бесполезность. Однако, это вовсе не является причиной для признания того, что без опоры на чувственное концепты бесполезны. Математика полна концептов без опоры на чувственное от бесконечно малых величин до бесконечно больших, которые полезны и за рамками чистой математики. А уж без иррациональных чисел и вовсе обойтись не удается.



> Отрицать один или другой вид могут только люди лишенные всякой разумности.


Почему же. Далеко не самым неразумным будет понимание, что разграничение на два вида здесь будет крайне условным (подобно иллюзии).

----------


## Сергей Хос

Много чего сказал уважаемый До, но на вопрос, из-за которого весь сыр-бор, не ответил.  Что характерно.




> Могу всерьёз полагать.


Вероятно, это и есть до предела доведенная доктрина анатмы, ее практическое применение. Если нет субъекта познания в виде До, все изрекаемые им сентенции должны мыслиться как имеющие статус объективной, внеличностной истины.
Как глаз, арбуз и сознание.

----------

Pavel (16.11.2009), Нико (15.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Если нет субъекта познания в виде До, все изрекаемые им сентенции должны мыслиться как имеющие статус объективной, внеличностной истины.


Если у телевизора нет личности, то все что он показывает, есть объективная реальность? Такова логика?

Полагаю, продолжение разговора в этом треде лишено смысла.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (23.05.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если у телевизора нет личности, то все что он показывает, есть объективная реальность? Такова логика?
> 
> Думаю, продолжение разговора в этом треде с данными участниками лишено смысла.


Ну конечно бессмысленно, если Вы считаете, будто телевизор что-то там такое "показывает" независимо от Вашего ума.

----------


## Huandi

Вы считаете, что то, что сказал До, зависит от вашего ума? Тогда, какие же к нему у вас претензии? Ругайте себя!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На сколько вы вопросов не ответили сами не замечали?


Если бы Вы просто проигнорировали...
Я всего лишь попросил указать субъект познания в цепочке арбуз-глаз-ум.
А Вы отчего-то принялись кокетничать, спрашивая "что я имею в виду".

----------


## Нико

> Тренируетесь гнать пургу?
> 
> 
> На сколько вы вопросов не ответили сами не замечали?
> 
> ps. Вы сами не даёте шанса вам ответить неся ахинею, гон и стёб. Думаете на чушь нормально писать что-то серьезное?


ДО, а чё вы так рассердились-то? В диспуте главное -- хладнокровие. Кстати, на мой вопрос Вы тоже не ответили....

----------


## До

> Кстати, на мой вопрос Вы тоже не ответили....


Во-первых ответ на ваш вопрос уже содержался в моём посте к которому вы задали вопрос.
Во-вторых, если уж писать более развернутый ответ, то это требует времени, и я его, типа, пишу потихоьнку. Это же труд, только гнать пургу легко.

----------


## Нико

С чего вы взяли, что я сердился?

Ваши фразы.....Какие-то сердючие в последних постах  :Smilie: 


Во-первых - для начала должен быть диспут, а не кидание какашками.
Во-вторых, будьте хладнокровны я не против.

Я-то в порядке.... За Вас беспокоюсь.


Во-первых ответ на ваш вопрос уже содержался в моём посте к которому вы задали вопрос.

Да? Я не заметила.


Во-вторых, если уж писать более развернутый ответ, то это требует времени, и я его, типа, пишу потихоьнку. Это же труд, только гнать пургу легко.

Хорошо, буду ждать.

----------


## До

> Я-то в порядке.... За Вас беспокоюсь.


Вы же меня совсем не знаете.




> Да? Я не заметила.


Посмотрите там текст в скобках.




> Хорошо, буду ждать.


У вас вопрос слишком широко поставлен, может быть вы можете его конкретизировать или раскрыть подробнее?

----------


## Нико

> Вы же меня совсем не знаете.
> 
> Ну и что, что не знаю?
> 
> Посмотрите там текст в скобках.
> 
> 
> У вас вопрос слишком широко поставлен, может быть вы можете его конкретизировать или раскрыть подробнее?


Я попросила Вас раскрыть значение двух упомянутых Вами санскритских терминов и увязать их с Вашим силлогизмом.

----------


## До

> У вас вопрос слишком широко поставлен, может быть вы можете его конкретизировать или раскрыть подробнее?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Я попросила Вас раскрыть значение двух упомянутых Вами санскритских терминов и увязать их с Вашим силлогизмом.


Ну то есть диссер по _самврити-_ и _парамартха-сат_ написать - я так и понял. Ждите, но быстро не обещаю, надеюсь до конца года успею.

----------

Huandi (15.11.2009)

----------


## Нико

> Ну то есть диссер по _самврити-_ и _парамартха-сат_ написать - я так и понял. Ждите, но быстро не обещаю, надеюсь до конца года успею.


Понятно. Всего два абзаца надобно... не более того. А если диссер писать, то тогда так вольно не употребляйте эти понятия в русской речи, ок?

----------


## Huandi

> то тогда так вольно не употребляйте эти понятия в русской речи, ок?


В чем вы видите проблему? До употребил все корректно, в рамках известной буддийской концепции, и даже со ссылкой на источники. Он фактически единственный на этом форуме махаянист, кто настолько тщателен в том, что пишет.

----------

Чженсинь (15.11.2009)

----------


## До

> Понятно. Всего два абзаца надобно... не более того.


Я не знаю о чем вы думаете, для чего вам надо два абзаца. Я вас попросил сузить вопрос или детализировать, в ответ вы его просто повторили ещё раз.




> А если диссер писать, то тогда так вольно не употребляйте эти понятия в русской речи, ок?


Я все правильно сказал. Если у вас недостает образования - изучайте больше.

----------


## Нико

> В чем вы видите проблему? До употребил все корректно, в рамках известной буддийской концепции, и даже со ссылкой на источники. Он фактически единственный на этом форуме махаянист, кто настолько тщателен в том, что пишет.


Хуанди, при всём моём уважении к Вам, мне кажется, что До употребил эти два термина некорректно. Пусть пояснит, без диссертации.

----------


## Нико

> Я все правильно сказал. Если у вас недостает образования - изучайте больше.


Вот и разъясните для необразованных.

----------


## До

> Вот и разъясните для необразованных.


Пока будете мучиться ожидая моего ответа рекомендую прочитать эту статью:
_Theravada Version of the Two Truths_. Y. Karunadasa. 2008.




> Хуанди, при всём моём уважении к Вам, мне кажется, что До употребил эти два термина некорректно. Пусть пояснит, без диссертации.


Так скажите прямо что некорректного. (Почему я должен догадываться? Вы хотите ничего не делать и опровергнуть меня - замечательно про прасангикски.) _Самврити_ - относится к конвенциальному, к речи. Так как истина, то это верная, правильная речь. _Парамартха_ - высшие объекты/цель - элементы, дхарма. Так как истина, то это правильная дхарма - правильная в смысле приводящая к освобождению.

Этимология _saMvRti_ - _конвенциальное_. Также используется в значении "лингвистические соглашения/условности". Одно из значений в пали "имя, слово". Перевод "конвенциальное" - стандартный.

Я встречал у кого-то из гелукпинев, что 'дхармы' "обусловленной истины", это слова. К сож. ссылки сейчас найти не могу.

ps. Скорей всего вы путаете понятия _паратантра_ и _паринишпанна_ с _самврити_ и _парамартха_.
_____________________________

*pps*. На бонус из _Vijnaptimatrasiddhi_ / Hsüan-tsang / Louis de La Vallée Poussin. Переписываю разные классификации самврити-сат и парамартха-сат вместе с комментарием:

А) Самвритисаты по четыре.
 1) _Локасмвритисатья_: кувшин и т.д
 2) _Юктисамвритисатья_: дхармы, скандхи и т.д. установленные рассуждением.
 3) _Адхигамасамвритисатья_: 4БИ и путь с различаемыми истинами.
 4) _Парамартхасамвритисатья_: путь с неразличаемыми истинами, татхата открытваемая двумя шуньятами. It is Samvriti since it is Paratantra and Savikalpa; it is Paramartha, for we have seen that pure Paramartha is Parinishpanna.

Б) По три:
 1) _Праджняптисамвритисатья_: кувшин и т.д. Только имена. Соответствует _локасамвритисатья_.
2) _Пратипаттисамвритисатья_: Включает _юктисамвритисатья_: истина согласно которой скандхи, аятаны, и тд _существуют_. Включает часть адхигамасамвритисатья: учение четырех истин сами по себе и абстрактную татхату открывающую пустоту и анатман.
3) _Удхабхаванасамвритисатья_: когда отсечена парикальпита исчезает нечистая паратантра и появляется чистая татхата посредством пустоты пудгалы и дхарм. Включает парамартхасамвритисатья и часть адхигамасамвритисатья.

Парамартхасатьи:
А) По четыре:
 1) _Локапарамартхасатья_ = юктисамвритисатья.
 2) _Юктипарамартхасатья_ = адхигамапарамартхасатья = путь.
 3) _Адхигамапарамартхасатья_ = парамартхасамвритисатья = нирвана.
 4) _Парамартхапарамартхасатья_ = татхата, дхармадхату.

Б) По три:
 1) _Артхапарамартхасатья_ = татхата, так как это "артха парамы" (объект высшего знания). Соответствует парамартхапарамартхе.
 2) _Праптипарамартха_ = нирвана, так как это "парама артха" (высшая штука). Соотв. адхигамапарамартхе.
 3) _Пратипаттипарамартха_ = путь, так как имеет концом (артха) высшее (парама) т.е. нирвану, высшую дхарму. Соотв. юктипарамартха.

Как видим парамартхасаты могут соответствовать самвритисатам. И основное определение того _самвритисата_, которое не тождественно никаким парамартхам, это _имя, только название, праджняпти_.

Еще на бонус оттуда же:



> Vasumitra says: “The name that indicates is Samvritisatya; the dharma that is indicated is Paramarthasatya.” He also says: “The name pronounced in conformity with the world is Samvritisatya; the name pronounced in conformity with the Airyas is Paramarthasatya.”

----------

Huandi (16.11.2009), Денис Евгеньев (03.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это отсылка к стандартной, всем известной буддийской схеме: _индрия - вишая - виджняна_. Чего вам ещё надо?


Мне кажется, что Вы несколько примитивизируете познавательные способности человека. Ведь мы познаем не только арбузы.
1. Если мы отделим индрию от вишая, то в виджняне, несомненно, может присутствовать арбуз в виде образа. Можно назвать его воспоминанием, но дело не в этом. Интереснее то, что мы можем произвольно удерживать этот образ в потоке ума, а можем произвольно же "погасить" его.
Соответственно, возникает вопрос: на что опирается способность виджняны (или манаса) дейтвовать таким образом? Участвует ли в этом процессе воля, и если да, то каким образом она возникает?
2. В случае с арбузом установление истины не составляет особой проблемы: можно подойти, попробовать и убедиться, что это не апельсин. Иначе обстоит дело с абстракцими, которые тоже могут быть объектом сознания.
Как виджняна устанавливает истинность при невозможности объективации? с чем осуществляется сравнение?
3. Ну и самый сложный случай - это когда в качестве и индрии и вишая выступает само сознание, созерцая себя самого. Что в этом случае является его содержанием и чем обеспечивается целенаправленность этого процесса?
Какой-то внешней причиной или причиной, находящейся в самом созанинии?

Это я все к тому, что не в одних арбузах дело.

----------


## Huandi

Познанием является не удержание некоего образа, и не воспоминание, а именно нечто новое, то, чего до этого не было известно. Виды познания определяются именно по _генезису_ знания, а не по его дальнейшему пребыванию в уме (памяти). 

Можно это хорошо понять на примере небуддийского вида познания - авторитетного свидетельства (шабда-прамана). Тем, кто придерживается воззрения о таком виде познания ясно, что слово дано через восприятие (слух, зрение), и затем понимается умом и находится в уме. Но, тем не менее, оно относится к отдельному виду познания. Так как имеет иной генезис.

Для чувственного восприятия каждый момент является новым, поэтому всегда имеется познание.

Это я просто даю информацию, может кому-то интересна тема.

----------

Чженсинь (18.11.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вроде уже обсудили, что чистое чувственное "лишено пользы" без последующей концептуализции, так же, как и концепты бесполезны без опоры на чувственное. Поэтому, и говорится о двух сторонах познания - чувственном и выводном. Отрицать один или другой вид могут только люди лишенные всякой разумности.


Таким образом вы признаете несостоятельность вашего тезиса, о том что уже в первый момент восприятия есть знание? Если так то можно и закончить об этом.

----------


## Huandi

> Таким образом вы признаете несостоятельность вашего тезиса, о том что уже в первый момент восприятия есть знание?


Откуда вдруг такой вывод, если речь шла _о двух сторонах знания_? Два вида знания являются двумя сторонами, которые имеют различный генезис, и на практике (в быту, для обычного человека) бесполезны один без другого.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Причем тут я. Я сослался на стандартную, классическую буддийскую схему.


Схема стандартная, не спорю. Но она касается только "чувственного" познания, опирающегося на физические органы чувств. А как с наблюдением идеального, или собственного ума?

Этого и касаются три поставленные вопроса. Но как только дело дошло до уточнений, о которых Вы просили, как сразу начались обиды.
Вместо простых ответов на несложные, в сущности, вопросы.

Не получается уложить ответы в схему арбуз-глаз-сознание? Тогда не представляйте дело так, будто я, дурак, спорю в Вашем лице с самим Буддой. Это Ваши ответы, и не самые умные притом. Не стоит приписывать Будде собственную неумность.

----------


## Huandi

> Схема стандартная, не спорю. Но она касается только "чувственного" познания, опирающегося на физические органы чувств. А как с наблюдением идеального, или собственного ума?


"Схема" касается шести чувств - 5 физических + ум.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Сознание слуха, обоняния в первый момент восприятия просто воспринимает звук и запах. В первом моменте восприятия ведь нет различения на хорошо и плохо.

----------


## Huandi

> В первом моменте восприятия ведь нет различения на хорошо и плохо.


Ведь? Веданы нет, да.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Познанием является не удержание некоего образа, и не воспоминание, а именно нечто новое, то, чего до этого не было известно. Виды познания определяются именно по _генезису_ знания, *а не по его дальнейшему пребыванию в уме (памяти).* 
> 
> Можно это хорошо понять на примере небуддийского вида познания - авторитетного свидетельства (шабда-прамана). Тем, кто придерживается воззрения о таком виде познания ясно, что слово дано через восприятие (слух, зрение), и *затем понимается умом и находится в уме.* Но, тем не менее, оно относится к отдельному виду познания. Так как имеет иной генезис.


Итак, знание любого генезиса затем "понимается умом и находится в уме".
Но "для чувственного восприятия каждый момент является новым, поэтому всегда имеется познание".
Непонятно, почему "является новым", ведь даже случае с "арбузом" (да простит меня До, но я позволю себе некоторое время пользоваться его примером) вряд ли можно говорить, что мы каждый следующий момент воспринимаем его как новый. Мы ведь можем иметь представление об арбузе, даже и не имея его перед глазами (и знать при этом, что это не апельсин). В момент самого восприятия мы "сравниваем" полученный образ с концептом. Например, можно ошибочно принять веревку за змею (неправильный концепт), а затем познать ее как веревку (правильный концепт).
В случае с абстракциями еще сложнее: например, мы можем представлять себе круг, а можем иметь понятие без всякого представления, зная его как "множество равноудаленных точек" - это представление характеризует любой "круг вообще", а не только тот, который в данный момент воспринимается.
И если принять, что сознание как сантана представляет собой поток взаимообусловленных мгновений, возникает вопрос: можно ли расценивать удержание в нем такого умозрительного объекта произвольным процессом (то есть возможен ли здесь вообще выбор удерживать-не удерживать) и если да, то какой силой он осуществляется.

----------

Джыш (16.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Если непонятно нечто из буддийского воззрения, то следует это прояснить через изучение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если непонятно нечто из буддийского воззрения, то следует это прояснить через изучение.


Чой-то Вы вдруг стали такой неразговорчивый?
Может, какие неясности в воззрении обнаружились?

----------


## Huandi

Я уже сказал - не вижу смысла поддерживать тему. Так как имеются неадекватные реакции при обсуждении сложных вопросов, нет нормального обсуждения. Тема видимо слишком сложна для участников. Пишу тут уже просто так, в силу васан.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я уже сказал - не вижу смысла поддерживать тему. Так как имеются неадекватные реакции при обсуждении сложных вопросов, нет нормального обсуждения.


Ну и ладно.
А мне кажется, что Ваш абидармический понятийный аппарат просто недостаточен для адекватных ответов на эти вопросы.
Когда же я пытался разобрать их с применением представлений, имеющихся в воззрении тантры, Вы обвинили меня в "словоблудии".
По-моему, это просто непорядочно.

----------


## PampKin Head

Почти по теме: http://rusnovosti.ru/news/60168/




> На улице Пречистенка, в здании центрального дома ученых Российской академии наук, подрались *участники Международного философского форума*. Как оказалось, конфликт разгорелся во время одной из дискуссий. В драке пострадали двое – мужчина и женщина. Им оказана медицинская помощь на месте. В настоящее время милиция выясняет причины и определяет виновников происшествия.


 :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (23.05.2011), Доржик (16.11.2009), Кузьмич (16.11.2009), Сергей Хос (16.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> А мне кажется, что Ваш абидармический понятийный аппарат просто недостаточен для адекватных ответов на эти вопросы.


Вы плаваете в элементарных вопросах, как в случае со "схемой", где вы "забыли" про шестое чувство - ум. И берете на себя смелость делать такие суждения?




> Когда же я пытался разобрать их с применением представлений, имеющихся в воззрении тантры


Тантру ведь называют "тайной". Почему? Потому, что тантрики не должны про нее говорить всем кому попало. Я как раз из тех, кому о ней говорить не стоит. Запомните это.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы плаваете в элементарных вопросах, как в случае со "схемой", где вы "забыли" про шестое чувство - ум. И берете на себя смелость делать такие суждения?


Отчего же забыл? все три приведенные вопроса как раз и касаются взаимодействия этого "шестого чувства" со своими объектами. То, что Вы этого не понимаете - свидетельство не в Вашу пользу.
Хотя и понятно: куда проще сводить процесс познания к рассмотрению арбуза на прилавке и считать это полнотой знания Будды.




> Тантру ведь называют "тайной". Почему? Потому, что тантрики не должны про нее говорить всем кому попало.


Вы неправильно понимаете использование в буддизме категории "тайный". Она входит в троичность внешнее-внутреннее-тайное и соотносится с тремя фазами освоения: слушание-размышление-созерцание. Я уже говорил, что на мой взгляд здесь мы имеем указание на фазы перехода от знания к пониманию.

Так что Вы ошибаетесь: ни о каких "секретах" в бытовом значении этого слова речь не идет.
А Ваша реплика лишь свидетельствует о том, что Вы намерены остановиться на фазе знания, а понимания - избежать.
Впрочем, Ваш выбор. Воля же свободна.

----------


## Huandi

> Схема стандартная, не спорю. Но она касается только "чувственного" познания, опирающегося на физические органы чувств. А как с наблюдением идеального, или собственного ума?





> Сообщение от Huandi
> 
> Вы плаваете в элементарных вопросах, как в случае со "схемой", где вы "забыли" про шестое чувство - ум.
> 
> 
> Отчего же забыл?


Перечитайте свои сообщения.




> Вы неправильно понимаете использование в буддизме категории "тайный".


То, что "тайный" имеет значение "умственный" (о чем я писал на этом форуме еще пять или шесть  лет назад), не отменяет и другие значения слова.

----------


## Huandi

> подрались участники Международного философского форума.


Сравнение слишком льстит беседе в данном треде. Даже более, чем льстит.

----------

Доржик (16.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей Хос, а _порядочно_ сравнить человека с упомянутыми в сутре "_отшельниками и брахманами, уклончивыми, словно скользкая рыба_" просто так без оснований, а потом даже не извиниться? У аристократов так принято?


Дорогой До, приношу Вам свои глубочайшие извинения за горячность в споре.
Я человек по натуре ироничный, и, вероятно, иной раз попускаю себе проявить это качество сверх меры.
Очасти, возможно, меня оправдывает то, что я всегда стараюсь не обижаться на иронию в свой адрес: мне представляется, что склонность к обиде на иронию, и даже на прямое оскорбление - первое свидетельство пристрастия к собственному "Я". А таковое пристрастие, конечно же, есть главное препятствие правильному познанию и философствованию: какая может быть объективность у обидчивого?
Но вместе с тем я понимаю, что недопустимо навязывать свои жизненные принципы другим. Поэтому еще раз прошу Вас меня извинить.

И, пожалуйста, рассмотрите в контексте нашей беседы предложенные мною вопросы, если, конечно, они не показались Вам чрезмерно глупыми.
Потому что от уважаемого Ханди я уже и не чаю получить прямых ответов.

----------

Pavel (18.11.2009), Денис Евгеньев (23.05.2011)

----------


## Айвар

> Тантру ведь называют "тайной". Почему? Потому, что тантрики не должны про нее говорить всем кому попало. Я как раз из тех, кому о ней говорить не стоит. Запомните это.


Тантра использует кодифицированный язык знания. Не зная кода, вы не сможете воспользоваться этими знаниями. 
Совершенно верно вами замечено, что это язык тайный. Тантрические самай обязательны, а их нарушение чревато бедами. Легкомыслие недопустимо. Нарушитель самай вредит не только себе, но и своему учителю.
А без особой надобности употреблять категории атийоги, нет слов ...

----------


## Айвар

> Сравнение слишком льстит беседе в данном треде. Даже более, чем льстит.


И тем не менее вы продолжаете?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Совершенно верно вами замечено, что это язык тайный. Тантрические самай обязательны, а их нарушение чревато бедами. Легкомыслие недопустимо.


Воззрение атийоги не является секретным. Хранить в тайне следует конкретные методы реализации.
А так-то, если расширить толкование и вспомнить, что само воозрение о пустоте не следует проповедовать неподготовленным личностям - так тогда непонятно, чем мы вообще на этом форуме занимаемся.
Грех один...

----------

Юй Кан (19.11.2009)

----------


## Айвар

> само воозрение о пустоте не следует проповедовать неподготовленным личностям - так тогда непонятно, чем мы вообще на этом форуме занимаемся.
> Грех один...


 :Smilie:  Вчера "делали" сайонг. Покаялся. :Cool:

----------

Сергей Хос (18.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

В предверье перехода на 100-ю страницу треда рискну предложить еще одно определение обьекта веры в буддизме:
*Буддисты верят в самого себя.*

----------

Aion (18.11.2009), Сергей Хос (18.11.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> В предверье перехода на 100-ю страницу треда рискну предложить еще одно определение обьекта веры в буддизме:
> *Буддисты верят в самого себя.*


... а так же в свой ум, свое восприятие, свою карму и многое другое свое...

----------


## Aleksey L.

"буддисты верят в гуру" ))) 
в благородную сангху 
когда вера исчезает, и появляется понимание, 
как правило уже поздно "делать сознательный выбор"

----------


## Pavel

> Ничего кроме сознания не рассматривается (_виджняптиматрата_), иначе получится т.н. _реализм_ - довольно отсталое/бредовое воззрение древнеиндийских папуасов.


В принципе, действительно, купированный до рассмотрения "НИЧЕГО КРОМЕ" сознания взгляд можно представить как авангардный и (боюсь сказать реалистичный) "небредовый". Вот только хотелось бы понять кто от кого отстал и в чем именно? Папуасы как были папуасами, так таковыми и остались. Буддисты, как были буддистами, так зменились лишь в том, что в массе своей начхали на винаю и предпочитают мирской образ жизни, опирающийся на достижения материалистов в области удовлетворения материальных потребностей. 

Где те, кто сейчас в авангарде воззрений по отношению к воззрениям современников, и чем они занимаются (каков их образ жизни)? (До, это вопрос *НЕ* риторический и ответ ожидается)

 Лучше, если Вы, как Вы рекомендуете Сергею Хосу, ответите на этот вопрос не на примере "невидимого, предполагаемого внутреннего мира" реализованных мастеров, а на примере отличий между своим образом существования и образом существования современного "папуаса" (реалиста), например Сергея Хоса. Покажите, что Ваши авангардные воззрения позволяют и жить Вам иначе, нежели живет реалист. В противном случае придется признать Вашу риторику относительно отсталости взглядов реалистов как не связанный с действительностью бред.

----------


## Pavel

> Этот вопрос направьте в Организацию Объединённых Наций.


 


> "прилично ли культурному человеку делать так и не извиниться"?


До, хочу адресовать Вам Ваш же вопрос: прилично ли культурному человеку так отвечать на поставленные вопросы, ведь это Вы взгляды реалиста отождествляете с взглядами папуаса, а не Организация Объединенных Наций, к Вам был и обращен вопрос?

----------


## Pavel

> Я считаю - да, я же ответил.


Понятно, значит Вы культурный человек. Но от этого Ваша переадресация к ООН не перестает быть несвязанным с вопросом бредом. Получается "культурные бредни" - новая форма эстетства.

----------


## Pavel

> Лучше расскажите подробнее, что это за критерий такой. Хорошо ли живётся Чубайсу по сравнению с вами и какие воззрения ему в этом помогают.


Понятия не имею, хорошо ли плохо ли живет Чубайс, даже не знаю, реалист ли он.

Я то хотел увидеть на личном примере, что именно меняет в образе жизни обретение передового воззрения путем рассмотрения "ничего кроме сознания" по сравнению с отсталым воззрением путем рассмотрения, например, "объективной реальности" (не знаю, что там папуасы рассматривают). 

Вот как бы я ответил на поставленный вопрос. Я могу сказать, что я рассматриваю хлеб как некий продукт, обладающий ценными для меня вкусовыми и питательными свойствами. И, как и реалист, понимаю, что хлеб - это одно, а именно объект, а я - это другое, а именно субъект. Так же, как и реалист, я понимаю, что хлеб вкусовыми и питательными свойствами наделяет не мое сознание, а пекарь, после чего хлеб этими свойствами обладает как некими изменчивыми качествами. Поэтому в соответствии со своим мировоззрением и в соответствии с мировоззрением реалиста я выбираю хлеб пекарни "Владхлеб" и свежий, пока он не изменил своих свойств, дарованных ему пекарем.

Если бы я ничего не рассматривал кроме сознания, приобретя передовое воззрение, то я не понимаю, как бы я покупал хлеб. 

До, как Вы, наделенный воззрением на основе рассмотрения ничего кроме сознания, покупаете хлеб, как я и реалист или как-то иначе?

----------


## Pavel

> Правильно ли я понимаю ваш вопрос - на кой мне воззрения если я хочу пожрать? Добавляет ли воззрение скорости на трассе, увеличивает ли выбор котлет, улучшает ли стул? Чем лучше стул-то становится?


Нет, Вы меня не правильно поняли. Мне хотелось бы понять, на основании чего Вы одно мировоззрение называете отсталым, а другое передовыам, кто и кого в чем именно опережает. (Я, насколько помню, сразу сформулировал именно так вопрос - со всеми надлежащими комментариями и пояснениями).

----------


## Pavel

> ... а мы - "так, по-...сать вышли". 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Pavel
> 
> ... а не под кустик помочиться
> ...





> Добавляет ли воззрение скорости на трассе, увеличивает ли выбор котлет, *улучшает ли стул*? *Чем лучше стул*-то становится?


Нет, До, большие интеллектуалы они всё мыслят по-большому, а мы с Сергеем Хосом всё больше по-маленькому...  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

вот и поговорили

----------


## Тацумоку

А всё-таки правильно модератор убрал тег "трэш". Для диспута такого уровня лучше всего подходит тег "WC".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ваш достаточен для понимания ответов?


Я стараюсь изо всех сил. Не судите строго.




> Арбуз, это была референция к вишае - внешний объект для органа зрения, видимое.


Совершенно верно. Поэтому я и спросил: единственная ли это, по Вашему мнению, взможная причина возникновения сознания?
Что происходит в случае, если мы, отвлекая сознание от пяти органов чувств сознаем не чувственный объект, а сам ум?
Получается, что вместо ряда арбуз-орган восприятия-ум следует говорить о ряде ум-ум-ум. В этом процессе явным образом задействована воля: я волен по собственному желанию иметь или не иметь свой ум в качестве объекта.
(Впрочем, и в случае с арбузом воля тоже задействована, только это труднее увидеть).




> Вы явно говорите не о индрия-вишая-виджняна.


Да, я говорю не о vijnana, а о citta.




> Воспринимающее сознание неконтролируемо, оно просто возникает при контакте органа и объекта, всё и ничего с этим поделать нельзя. Автоматическое если угодно.


Да что Вы говорите? Неужели сознание, воспринимающее 4БИ неконтролируемо, возникает автоматически?
Ну, тогда все были бы буддистами.
И никакая вера была бы не нужна; была бы одна сплошная очевидность.




> Речь шла необходимости наличия _субъекта_. Трах бах у вас тут уже речь идет о "установлении истины". О чем с вами говорить если вы мысль удержать не можете между постами?


А кто же устанавливает истину, как не субъект?
Всякая истина субъективна, а значит устанавливается через акт веры.




> Ничего кроме *сознания* не рассматривается (_виджняптиматрата_), иначе получится т.н. _реализм_ - довольно отсталое/бредовое воззрение древнеиндийских папуасов.


Не уверен, что Вы точно знаете, что называете в данном случае сознанием.
Приведите санскр. или тиб. термин, плз. Чтобы точно знать, об чем речь.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы спрашиваете, следовательно вы хотите _узнать_.


Вы догадливы.  :Smilie:  Я же догадываюсь, что узнать мне так и не придется.  :Smilie:  



> Так что это _знание_ вам даст, как изменит жизнь?


А Вы своими ответами стремитесь менять чьи-то жизни? ...
Это знание мне даст представление о культурном уровне собеседника, а именно, что тот считает проявлением отсталости, а что высоким уровнем развития мысли и в чем  именно. Трудно вести беседу с человеком, о котором, как Вы метко заметили Нико, ничего не знаешь. Пришло время ближе узнать друг друга.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тут есть два возможных подхода. 1) Вы не знаете, но пытаетесь выяснить буддийское воззрение. 2) Вы знаете и обсуждаете на уровне. Раздражает


Вы сами, дорогой До, пока что не произвели ничего более содержательного, чем схема арбуз-глаз-сознание.
Поэтому непонятно, чем поддерживается Ваша раздраженная амбициозность. Я лично не вижу для нее никаких оснований.



> если вы спрашиваете у кого-то делать это надо в уважительной манере
> Зачем у меня это спрашивать, если вы в теме?


За знаниями по буддизму ходят к учителям или читают книги. На форуме я потому, что мне интересно мнение о буддизме людей, практикующих буддизм.
И я осталяю за сабой право пользоваться теми категориями, которыми сочту нужным.
А научиться у Вас буддизму - такой задачи я не ставлю. Прежде всего потому, что не считаю Вас достаточно компетентным. Мне интересно Ваше мнение, то есть то, как буддизм отображается в Вашем сознании.
Не желаете говорить - Ваше право. Только ненадо самодовольно надуваться. Некрасиво это.




> Причем тут воля вообще?


При том, что мышление, а значит и познание - волитивный акт (bsam pa'i las).
Но Вам почему-то это невдомек.




> Т.е. сами признаёте, что говорите не по теме?


Мне кажется, что это как раз по теме. Потому что истинное от ложного мы отличаем не по указанной Вами схеме индрия-вишая-виджняна.




> Это утверждение выглядит не логично.


Чего же тут нелогичного? Если бы знание 4БИ возникало автоматически, само собой, как арбуз-глаз-сознание (а никакой другой модели познания Ваше понимание, похоже, не предусматривает), все воспринимали бы их автоматически и были бы буддистами.




> Истина устанавливается через акт _познания_, это понятно?


Автоматически или как-то еще?

----------

Pavel (20.11.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Это утверждение выглядит не логично.


До, согласно Вашим представлениям логичность определяется на основании субъективной очевидности. И если бы Вы стойко придерживались таких взглядов, то можно было бы от Вас ожидать вот такой формулировки: "То, что в этом случае все были бы буддистами, не выглядит для меня как очевидность". И с Вами сразу можно было бы согласиться: "Действительно для Вас это так не выглядит, иначе бы Вам было бы понятно место воли в вопросе возникновения видения и конструктивного мышления". В Ваших же рассуждениях сознание не сопряжено с волей причинно-следственной связью.

Впрочем, я так понимаю, Вы настаиваете на том, чтобы данные вопросы с Вами не обсуждали, т.к. выражать ничего кроме буддийской точки зрения Вы не можете в силу своей высокой реализации (субъективным личным мнением не обладаете), а должного терпения реализованного учителя не имеете. Поэтому лучше действительно обращаться к первоисточникам, чтобы лишний раз не раздражать носителя буддизма своей необразованностью и не ввергать в искушение хамством под предлогом подражания не благому поведению "учеников".

Успехов в четвертом раскручивании колеса Дхармы.

----------

Сергей Хос (20.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Раздражает попытка опровергнуть без изучения, т.е не зная предмет, опровержение в слепую, просто перестыковывание слов из моих постов мне обратно вперемешку с "иронией".
> 
> Мне интересно обсуждение в контексте изучения. Обсуждение собственных бредовых мнений не связанных с буддизмом и не основанных на изучении мне не интересно.
> 
> Что самодовольного и надувательного в том, чтоб считать, что для обсуждения темы её нужно изучать. Удивительно, что вам почему-то это невдомёк.


Мне тоже невдомек, с чего это Вы позиционируете себя в качестве эксперта. Я, например, тоже считаю Ваше понимание предмета весьма ограниченным и далеким от совершенства, но стараюсь все-же иметь дело с Вашими аргументами. А если иной раз и в форме иронии - так это вполне допустимый полемический прием, особенно тогда, когда аргумент видится абсурдным. Уточнить или обидеться - Ваш выбор.

При этом обратите внимание: Вы даже не обозначаете, с какой позиции ведет речь: Махаяна - слишком общий термин. Например, Алекс Берзин в своих лекциях обычно уточняет: вот понимание такого-то положения Прасангики с позиции Гелуг, а вот так этот вопрос трактуется в других школах. Вы же транслируете некую "Махаяну от До" и требуете от меня, чтобы я почтительно заткнулся и внимал Вашим словесам - отчего так? При том, что местами, на мой взгляд, Вы изрекаете банальности на грани глупости.




> Причем тут воля к обсуждению _связи субъекта с индрия-вишая-виджняной_?
> Тут тема _субъект_, а не проверка истинного.


Да отчего же? Субъект познания как раз и выявляется при попытке установить истинность того или иного, что отлично демонстрируется нашей полемикой. Ваше мнение субъективно, мое - тоже; мы оба свято верим в истинность своего понимания.
*А поимание есть результат рассмотрения накопленного знания; это рассмотрение осуществляется природой будды в человеке: его умом.*




> Не были бы. Ворота в гараж открываются автоматически - поэтому они открываются перед всеми чтоли? Поняли почему не логично?


То есть избирательнось, которой обладает запорный механизм не основе заложенного в него алгоритма – это и есть, по-вашему, образ познания? Об этом я и писал ранее: вы сводите процесс познания к тому виду различения, которое имеет турникет в метро. То есть, в применении к человеку, устраняете из знания аспект понимания.
По-моему, это глупость.




> Причем тут автоматичность, если здесь речь шла _о установлении истины через акт веры_? Я вам говорю, что истина устанавливается через познание. Заранее предупреждаю, что бред про познание через веру мне обсуждать не интересно, так как к буддизму он отношения не имеет.


Предел познания в буддизме – познание собственного ума; в этом познании (которое есть сам акт понимания) познающий, познаваемое и акт познания составляют нераздельное единство; познающий ум здесь опирается на самого себя как на свою собственную основу.
Различить с такой позиции категории "знание" и "вера" нам пока что не удалось.
Остается заключить, что объектом веры в буддизме является познающая способность собственного ума.
(Уточню, что, на мой взгляд, это понимание, передаваемое в линии тибетского буддизма махаяны. Если для кого-то это неприемлимо, значит он исповедует буддизм другой линии. И незачем тут ругаться.)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей Хос тут видимо делает вид, что он некий учитель, проверяющий прочих на знание Дхармы? Занимательную роль он на себя взял.


Да нет, отчего же? просто Вы транслируете свое понимание, а я - свое. Но пока ни из чего не следует, что Ваше более верное, как Вы это пытаетесь представить.

----------


## Huandi

> просто Вы транслируете свое понимание, а я - свое. Но пока ни из чего не следует, что Ваше более верное, как Вы это пытаетесь представить.


Ваше "понимание" идет в разрез с классическим буддийским при этом, только и всего.

----------


## Huandi

What is acquiesence in the subsequent knowledge of suffering (duhkhe anvayajnanaksanti)? It is pure wisdom (anasravaprajna) which appears in itself, having a direct experience with acquiescence in the knowledge of the teaching on suffering (duhkhe dharmajnanaksanti) and with the knowledge of the teaching on suffering (duhkhe dharmajnana). After which it is subsequent to the noble qualities (aryadharma). That is why it is called acquiesence in the subsequent knowledge of suffering.

What is the subsequent knowledge of suffering (duhkhe anvayajnana)? It is pure wisdom which appears immediately after that, and which retains acquiesence in the subsequent knowledge of suffering. That is called subsequent knowledge of suffering. 

It is the same with regard to the other Truths in the appropriate order.

The acquiesences (ksanti) and knowledges (Jnana) are knowables (jneya). In that case, there is understanding (avabodha) of the "grasped" (grahya, object) by means of acquiesence and the knowledge of the teaching, and understanding of the "grasper" (grahaka, subject) by means of the subsequent acquiesence and knowledge.166 Moreover, in all these forms of acquiescence and knowledge, one would like to speak of a dwelling in the investigation of the signless (animittapreksavihara). These sixteen thought-moments (cittaksana) are called the path of vision  (darsanamarga). The arising and accomplishment of knowledge concerning the knowables (jneya) are called a single thought-moment (ekacittaksana).

(AC)

----------

Сергей Хос (20.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ваше "понимание" идет в разрез с классическим буддийским при этом, только и всего.


Непонятно только, о каком "классическом" буддизме говорит человек, исключающий из числа заслуживающих внимания авторов представителей традиции прямого йогического видения, например, Падмасамбхаву.
Возможно, в представлении уважаемого Ханди нираламбанавада - это йогачара без йоги?

----------


## Huandi

> Непонятно только, о каком "классическом" буддизме говорит человек, исключающий из числа заслуживающих внимания авторов представителей традиции прямого йогического видения, например, Падмасамбхаву.
> Возможно, в представлении уважаемого Ханди нираламбанавада - это йогачара без йоги?


Вы используете классический аргумент ad hominem

----------

Чженсинь (20.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы используете классический аргумент ad hominem


Если Вы упрекаете - если бы только меня, но, что интереснее, Гуру Римпоче - в неверном воззрении, естественно попытаться разобраться, с позиции какого воззрения Вы это делаете.
Так что не передергивайте: я на самом деле обсуждаю не Вас, а Ваши суждения. Но поскольку они именно Ваши, получается, будто я перехожу на личности.

----------


## Huandi

У Падмасамбхавы краткие фразы, а не некое выстроенное и ясное воззрение. Фактически, подобное можно трактовать как угодно. Падмасамбхава не считается основателем некой новой, неизвестной до него буддийской философии. Но ясно, что если буддист говорит нечто краткими формулами, то это практически всегда отсылка ко всем известным положениям учения. Если кажется, что некая короткая, чуть ли не случайная, фраза входит в противоречие с основными положениями, то основанием она может быть только для двух выводов - 1. фраза неверно понята 2. автор фразы ошибся.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если кажется, что некая короткая, чуть ли не случайная, фраза входит в противоречие с основными положениями, то основанием она может быть только для двух выводов - 1. фраза неверно понята 2. автор фразы ошибся.


... а входит она в противоречие или нет - решают, вероятно, уважаемые Хуанди и До.

----------


## Huandi

> ... а входит она в противоречие или нет - решают, вероятно, уважаемые Хуанди и До.


Я ничего тут не решаю. Вы сами приводили цитаты, для аргументации против классической позиции. То есть, это ваше мнение, что они противоречат. 

Есть доступные для изучения вещи. Если нечто кажется противоречащим, то можно разобраться, так это или нет. Были приведены общедоступные позиции из сутр и абхидхармы. Сергей Хос решил с ними спорить. Зачем - я не знаю. Но так как позиция сутр и абхидхармы это совсем не частные мнения До или Хуанди, и доступны для понимания всем, то отсылка к личностям лишена всякого смысла. Если вы считаете, что цитаты из сутр приведены искаженные, или позиция абхидхармы передана неверно - то тут всё просто, процитируйте верно, укажите на ошибку, всего и делов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объектом познания? Почему вы веру систематически приплетаете не понимаю. Вера, это когда *нет знания*. Два способа устранять сомнения - знанием и верой. При знании сомнения сами исчезают, познание - противоречащий сомнениям фактор.


В отношении  предмета обсуждения Вы постоянно объясняете "как это называется", а я пытаюсь говорить "что это такое".
Попробую подытожить сказанное прежде.
Итак, согласно Вашему определению "Вера, это когда *нет знания*".
Похожее определние можно найти в общеупотребительном толковом словаре, например у Ушакова: "Верить - значит быть убежденным в реальном существовании или в истинности того, что не доказано с несомненностью".
Следовательно, то, что "доказано с несомненностью" вы станете определять как знание в противоположность вере. Собственно, доказательство - это и есть верификация, удостоверение в том, что наше знание истинно, а не ложно.
Тогда я спрашиваю, что значит "доказано с несомненностью"?
Еще в начале нашего диспута мои оппоненты пришли к определению: "несомненно то, что очевидно".
Итак, в конце мы приходим к суждению: "Истинное устанавливается через очевидность".

Здесь можно увидеть сразу две проблемы:
1. От требования "доказательства с несомненностью" мы приходим к необходимости принятия некоей "очевидности", того, что принимается без доказательства, на основе лишь собственной внутренней уверенности в истинности. Следовательно, *в пределе рассуждений различие между знанием и верой не устанавливается.*
2. Такое опредление, на мой взгляд, неизбежно требует обозначения *субъекта познания, того, для кого очевидна эта очевидность*.

Похоже, сама постановка этого второго вопроса вызывает в "истинно верующих буддистах" наибольшие ко мне нарекания.

Уважаемый До, дабы втолковать мне отсутствие необходимости такового субъекта, привел метафору "гаражных ворот", которая вполне аналогична приводившейся мною прежде метафоре "турникета в метро".
Действительно, наблюдая турникет, мы видим целенаправленное распознавание ("познание" безбилетников) при очевидном отсутствии субъекта познания. На это я указываю, что примененное здесь наблюдение является неполным: в "турникете", как и в "воротах" действует воля субъекта, заложившего в них программу распознавания. В отсутствии такового субъекта и осмысленной программы вообще невозможно будет говорить о какой-либо целенаправленности, а значит и познании: не может в качестве результата познания расцениваться хаотический набор реакций.

Для уважаемого Хуанди проблема субъекта, похоже, вообще включена в контекст его буддийского самоопределения, если учесть, что "Нираламбанавада это необходимое отсутствие парамартха-субъекта за субъектом логическим".
На подобное определение некий умный человек ответил, что это "необходимое отсутствие" имеет смысл лишь "если субъект этот становится объектом медитации, не более. Это и есть недвойственный объект". Вполне справедливая ремарка, отсылающая именно к тому опыту интроспекции, с которым Хуанди категорически не желает иметь дело. А лишь в рамках такого опыта наблюдения умом самого ума, составляющего суть всех буддийских практик, и может осмысляться таковое отсутствие.

Ну и напоследок, кому охота поразбираться в понимании проблемы очевидного в философии, могу порекомендовать неплохую обзорную работу.

----------

Echo (28.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я ничего тут не решаю. Вы сами приводили цитаты, для аргументации против классической позиции. То есть, это ваше мнение, что они противоречат.


Цитаты, которые я приводил, на мой взгляд подтверждают классическую позицию. По крайней мере ту, которуя я склонен считать таковой.
Но Вы считаете классической иную позицию, А Топпер (и все последователи тхеравады) - третью.
Так что одними цитатами здесь дело не решить, если даже в понимании сказанного в Сутрах мы местами не можем сойтись во мнениях.

----------


## Нико

Я хотела тут опровегнуть До с его интерпретацией двух истин, но это оказалось сложно из-за моего компа. Ничего, когда-нибудь опровергу.

----------

Айвар (22.11.2009)

----------


## До

> Я хотела тут опровегнуть До с его интерпретацией двух истин, но это оказалось сложно из-за моего компа. Ничего, когда-нибудь опровергу.


Ах, буду ждать.  :Kiss:

----------

Айвар (22.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> The acquiesences (ksanti) and knowledges (Jnana) are knowables (jneya). In that case, there is understanding (avabodha) of the "grasped" (grahya, object) by means of acquiesence and the knowledge of the teaching, and understanding of the "grasper" (grahaka, subject) by means of the subsequent acquiesence and knowledge.166 *Moreover, in all these forms of acquiescence and knowledge, one would like to speak of a dwelling in the investigation of the signless (animittapreksavihara).* These sixteen thought-moments (cittaksana) are called the path of vision  (darsanamarga). The arising and accomplishment of knowledge concerning the knowables (jneya) are called a single thought-moment (ekacittaksana).
> 
> (AC)


Очень интересный, кстати, момент: в определение знания включено упоминание фактора "согласие" (acquiesences (ksanti)).

Есть другой, кажется, более новый (хотя и не значит, что лучший) перевод:
The acquiescences (kṣānti) and the knowledges (jñāna) are knowables (jñeya). In this case, there is perception (avabodha) of the ‘grasped’ (grāhya, object) by means of the acquiescence to and knowledge of the doctrine, and perception of the ‘grasper’ (grāhaka, subject) by means of the acquiescence and consecutive knowledges.265 *Furthermore, in each case of acquiescence and knowledge, what is meant is a resting in the search for the signless (animittaprekṣāvihāra).* These sixteen mind moments (cittakṣaṇa) are called the Path of seeing (darśanamārga). The arising and accomplishment of the knowledge with regard to knowables (jñeya) is called a single mind moment (ekacittalakṣaṇa).

Выделил болдом фразу, которая мне кажется существенное для понимания сути наших противоречий.

----------


## До

Про эту кшанти.



> Samghabhadra: "_Ksanti_ means to give rise to judgement (_samtirana_) and inclination (_adhyadaya_). It is not included in the function of _jnana_ (intuitive knowledge), for its psychological function affects [the religious practicionaer] more stronger than _jnana_ in preparation for [the Enlightment]" (_Abhidharmanyayanusara-sastra_.)





> Referring to anasrava-jnana (the intuitive knowledge free from intoxications), Vasubandhu gives three kinds of functions. The Abhidharmakosa reads: ....
> The knowledge of Fourfold Truth (anasravajnana), as described in this passage, is obtained through three kinds of psychological transition, that is, _ksanti, drisi_, and _jnana_. At the psychological stage _ksanti_ a latent bias of doubt (vicikitsa) still remains. One can not definitely determine the certainty of the Truth; One's mind is simply inclined toward it. It means that ksanti indicates 'will' or 'inclination', but not 'patience' in any case. At the next stage of _drsti_ (view) one thinks of the truth and judges it to be true. At the last stage one reaches the spiritual tranquility beyond inclination and judgement, that is, _jnana_ (intuitive knowledge).





> Quoting another example we shall examine the positive sense of ksanti. The Mahaprajnaparamita-sastra describes two ksanti, e.g. _utpatti-ksanti_ (willingness to arising) and _dharmaksanti_ (willingness to realize the truth). The sastra explains as follows.
> "Owing to the practice of _utpatti-ksanti_ one gives rise to compassion for the sake of the sentient beings, destroys sins present from the unmeasurable time, and gains on the unmeasurable merit. Owing to the practice of _dharma-ksanti_ one breaks ignorance of realities, and gains on the unmeasurable knowledge. Having completed these two practices, why should one not achieve whatever he wants." (T. 25.276a).





> "The triple world thus has nothing to depend upon, either inside or outside; seeing this existence unborn there is the _ksanti_ of no-birth." (Ibid., p. 273, 67; Suzuki, Lankavatara sutra., p. 223).

----------

Сергей Хос (21.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Оказывается, когда я говорю, что "вера это когда _нет знания_", это просто "_как это называется_" и ничего не говорит о том "_что это такое_". 
> Когда я говорю, что "познание противоречащий сомнениям фактор", это всего лишь навсего опять "как это называется", и ничего о том "что это такое".


Конечно же, в этих определениях Вы ничего не гоорите о том "что это такое". Оба определения Вы даете через отрицание, через указание того, "что это не есть".
Хорошенькое определение: "вера это когда _нет знания_".
В обмороке или в глубоком сне тоже нет знания, но это нисколько не вера.




> Почти да, *но не только очевидность*. Правильное сказать - _истинное устанавливается через знание_. Через очевидное, прямое познание (восприятие, _пратьякша_) _и_ логику (очевидно логичное знание, правильный вывод, _анумана_).


Сказали "не только очевидность", и тут же указали два вида очевидности: пратьякша и очевидно логичное.
На самом деле, конечно же только одну очевидность, потому что уверенность в логичности логичного - та же пратьякша (mngon sum - *evident*, direct fully, plainly, in person, *by personal experience*).
Ничего с этим не поделать, До: вся человеческая гносеология упирается в ту или иную очевидность. То есть в нечто, что принимается без дальнейшего исследования. Когда человек принимает нечто как истину без всяких дальнейших обоснований.




> Когда вы меня спрашивали "куда упирается аргументация", я сказал _например_ в очевидность (не говорил, что _только_ в очевидность). Позже (в #606) ещё говорил, что _аргументация упирается в знание_. Вы, конечно, все это прекрасно помните, но почему-то делаете вид, что этого не говорилось.


Конечно, помню. А также и то, что знание в конечном итоге определяется через очевидность (см. выше).
В каком-то смысле в знание, как и в веру, включен акт добровольного согласия с истиной; не случайно этот фактор (acquiescence) упоминается в приведенной Хуанди цитате из Абидармасамуччаи.




> Вот тут мне интересно с чем или кем вы спорите. 1) С праманавадой? 2) С моим пониманием праманвады?


Да ни с чем я не спорю. Просто рассуждаю.




> *Очевидное знание дано, вот оно есть.* Причем тут субъект? Вывод о субъекте, это уже будет мышление.


Непременно дано *кому-то*, а не просто лежит на столе и "есть".
Бессмысленно говорить о знании вне связи с познающим умом, конкретной сантаной.
А вот вывод о том, что этот познающий ум есть "я" - вот это будет уже привнесенное, ложный конструкт.




> Я же согласился с вами еще в прошлом посте, что про турникет - глупость.


Зря Вы так сердитесь. Я же написал, что вижу в этом лишь метафору. Но Ваша схема познания, сводящаяся к упрощенной схеме автоматического возникновения "знания" из взаимодействия органа и объекта этой метафорой очень хорошо описывается.

Для того, чтобы простое восприятие стало знанием, необходима еще рефлексия (отсутствующая у турникета), как ее ни назови.
Например, умалишенные (лишенные рефлексии) не имеют знания в подлинном смысле, несмотря на исправность орагнов чувств и наличие объекта. То же самое и с младенцами.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Спасибо за кшанти, До. Но посмотрю уже завтра. Спать пора.

----------


## Сергей А

Читая тред часто приходит в голову, что ум и мудрость - абсолютно разные вещи. Умные и знающие участники форума частенько (к сожалению) мудростью не отличаются. :Frown:

----------


## Huandi

> Читая тред часто приходит в голову, что ум и мудрость - абсолютно разные вещи. Умные и знающие участники форума частенько (к сожалению) мудростью не отличаются.


А это был пример умного или мудрого?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тут меня интересует - если вы о простой русской речи делаете такие суждения, то зачем лезть вообще в сложные философии? Например, если человек дурак, то стоит ли ему сразу читать справочник по высшей математике, может лучше начать с чего по проще, с учебника, по логике, для школьников?


Ежели уж говорить о философии вообще, то я тут прежде порекомендовал уважаемым собеседникам неплохую обзорную работу по проблеме очевидного в философии. Будет досуг - просмотрите. Там автор приходит по сути к тем же выводам, что и я, только излагает более структурно. И, может быть, доходчивее.
Хотя, конечно, как Вы правильно заметили, "если человек дурак, то стоит ли ему читать?"




> Зачем мне тут перевод тибетского слова?


Сделайте снисхождение к собеседнику: мне так понятнее. Считайте, что это ремарка на полях.




> Только вы должны понять разницу между 1) отсутвием _дальнейших_ обоснований и 2) отсутвием обоснований _вообще_.


Слова "отсутствие дальнейших обоснований" указывают на гносеологический предел познания. Ту точку в рассуждениях, про которую можно говорить, что здесь кактегории "вера" и "знание" теряют раличие.




> Ну а вывод, что есть "познающий ум" будет правильный конструкт?


Конечно. Нужно только обязательно добавлять, что он пуст от самобытия, и что нет ничего субстанционального, к чему это обозначение может быть применено. Тогда ни один "истинно верующий буддист" не подкопается под такое определение.
А как конструкт такое обозначение совершенно необходимо для определения знания. Иначе что же это будет за знание без знающего?




> То что познание и опыт можно различить на элементы и турникет состоит из элементов, не делает турникет познанием или существом. У турникета - шестеренки, а у существа факторы ума. Разве это одно и то же? Вы распадаетесь на элементы, но вы не турникет. Потому что элементы у вас - другие.


Угу. И что?




> Может вы отрицаете буддийское учение об обусловленности?


Да упасименябог от такого!




> Вы о чём, новая тема в обсуждении?


Да нет же, дорогой До, тема все та же. Просто это ее естественное развитие.
Дело в том, что, рефлексия, самоосознавание (rang rig, svasamvedana) - совершенно необходимый фактор, делающий простую перцепцию, неконцептуальное восприятие арбуза знанием об арбузе.
А без этого никак. Без этого мы будем хоть и видеть арбуз, но не будем ничего знать о своей перцепции. Так, например, воспринимают мир умалишенные и грудные дети, не имеющие рефлексии.
Выражая это иначе, можно сказать, что познание есть акт субъективации.

А из этого в свою очередь следует естественный вывод: надобно решить, либо субъект объективен, либо знание субъективно.
По-моему так.
Европейская философия, правда, заключает из этого, что объективен сам объект. Но мы же с Вами буддисты...

----------


## Иван Ран

> Ежели уж говорить о философии вообще, то я тут прежде порекомендовал уважаемым собеседникам неплохую обзорную работу по проблеме очевидного в философии. Будет досуг - просмотрите.


Спасибо, от себя порекомендую это

----------


## Сергей А

> А это был пример умного или мудрого?


И ни того и не другого. Надеюсь - пока. :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

> Ум и мудрость у древних одно и то же.


Позволю себе не согласиться с "древними".
Кстати, а откуда такой вывод?

----------


## Айвар

> У Падмасамбхавы краткие фразы, а не некое выстроенное и ясное воззрение. Фактически, подобное можно трактовать как угодно. Падмасамбхава не считается основателем некой новой, неизвестной до него буддийской философии. Но ясно, что если буддист говорит нечто краткими формулами, то это практически всегда отсылка ко всем известным положениям учения. Если кажется, что некая короткая, чуть ли не случайная, фраза входит в противоречие с основными положениями, то основанием она может быть только для двух выводов - 1. фраза неверно понята 2. автор фразы ошибся.


Что ни фраза, то "перл". Чисто феномелогическая рефлектология, где основной смысл вынесен за скобки.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Позволю себе не согласиться с "древними". Кстати, а откуда такой вывод?


Хотите поговорить об этом?

Древние = Будда в сутрах. Мудрый там = знающий. А это то-же самое, что и умный. Умный употребляется как синоним мудрый или мудрым назвается тот кто правильно рассказал какое-то объяснение. Как правило мудрый - тот кто правильно (разумно, умно) поступает.

Но не только для древних, для современных то же самое.

Словарь Шведовой: "мудрый 1. Обладающий большим умом. М. старец. 2. *Основанный на больших знаниях*, опыте."
Словарь Ушакова: "мудрый, мудрая, мудрое; мудр, мудра, мудро (). Обладающий большим умом, высшим знанием, опытом. Ммудрый вождь. *Мудрый философ*."
Даль: "мудрый МУДРЫЙ, основанный на добре и истине; праведный, соединяющий в себе любовь и правду; в высшей степени *разумный* и благонамеренный."
В английском слово wise также синоним intelligent, knowledgeable.

От противного: какая противоположность к понятию умный и к понятию мудрый? Одинаковая - дурак.

Таким образом: мудрый = знающий и умный = знающий.

То что там есть значения "праведный", это переносный смысл, так как праведность, это правильно, а мудрый знает как правильно. (Праведность - то что приводит к хорошему.)
Различие на умного и мудрого не смысловое, а контекстное. Например мудрый - тот кто правильно поступает, но если умный поступает неправильно (не разумно) то можно сказать, что он не умный. Так же про мудрый поступок можно сказать, что это умный поступок.

ps.



> Читая тред часто приходит в голову, что ум и мудрость - абсолютно разные вещи. Умные и знающие участники форума частенько (к сожалению) мудростью не отличаются.


Скажите точно в чем различие. Ведут себя не праведно?

----------


## Бо

Мудрость рассматривалась как то, что отсекает аффекты. Можно быть умным, говорить сложными словами о сложных вещах, но продолжать поддаваться аффектам. И не замечать этого.




> Царь молвил: «Каково свойство внимания, почтенный, и каково свойство мудрости?» — «Свойство внимания — замечать, государь, свойство мудрости — отсекать». «Каким образом свойство внимания — замечать? Каким образом свойство мудрости — отсекать? Приведи пример».— «Представляешь себе жнеца, государь?» — «Да, почтенный, представляю».— «Как жнец жнет ячмень, государь?» — «Левой рукой он хватает пук колосьев, а в правой руке держит серп и отсекает серпом».— «Как жнец, государь, левой рукой хватает пук колосьев, а в правой руке держит серп и отсекает серпом, вот так же и подвизающийся, государь: вниманием он держит ум, а мудростью отсекает аффекты. Вот так, государь, свойство внимания — замечать, свойство мудрости —- отсекать».— «Прекрасно, почтенный 'Нагасена».

----------


## Huandi

> Можно быть умным, говорить сложными словами о сложных вещах


Это не означает быть умным. Сложными словами о сложных вещах часто несут ахинею.

----------

Чженсинь (22.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Можно быть умным, говорить сложными словами о сложных вещах, но продолжать поддаваться аффектам. И не замечать этого.


Это и есть знание без понимания.

----------


## Бо

Я говорю о бытовом понимании ума, человек может быть считаться  умным, иметь ученую степень, и быть признанным как ученый, но как человек по-жизни может быть сволочью, подвержен аффектам и не осознавать этого. Может создавать очень сложные системы но пожизни не понимать ничего.

----------

Сергей А (22.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Я говорю о бытовом понимании ума, человек может быть считаться  умным, иметь ученую степень, и быть признанным как ученый, но как человек по-жизни может быть сволочью, подвержен аффектам и не осознавать этого. Может создавать очень сложные системы но пожизни не понимать ничего.


Но мы то говорим о знании буддийского учения. Можно ли полностью и верно знать учение о праведености, и быть при этом сволочью? Точнее, можно ли это будет назвать знанием учения? Если человек не смог связать знание с собственной жизнью, то очевидно, что он и не знает учение, как следует.

----------

Бо (22.11.2009), Сергей А (22.11.2009), Сергей Хос (22.11.2009), Чженсинь (22.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Скажите точно в чем различие. Ведут себя не праведно?


Различие между мудрым и знающим есть, оно действительно контекстное, не всегда уловимое. Я погорячился с "абсолютно разными вещами".
В общем случае знающий опирается на знания, полученые вследствии опыта, а мудрый - еще и на неверифицируемые знания.

А в контексте треда меня смутили именно Ваши высказывания. Например:



> Я уже не знаю как с вами говорить, где тот уровень на который нужно опуститься, есть ли он.


Мне показалось, что Сергей Хос очень грамотно Вам апелировал. И считать, что он на много уровней ниже Вас - уж точно не мудро.
Но это с моей колокольни, конечно. Поэтому я попробовал призвать к мудрости, а не знаниям.

----------


## Сергей А

> От противного: какая противоположность к понятию умный и к понятию мудрый? Одинаковая - дурак.


Не-а. Умный - дурак, мудрый - глупый.

----------

Бо (22.11.2009), Сергей Хос (22.11.2009)

----------


## Бо

А вот кстати о мудрости

из Нанда-манава-пуччха "Вопросы Нанды"





> 1076. – Есть на свете мудрые, – так говорят люди. Как ты мыслишь о том? Того ли должно называть мудрым, кто обладает знаниями, того ли, кто овладел своей жизнью?
> 
> 1077. – Ни по учености, ни по преданию, ни по знаниям не назовется человек мудрым; только того, кто шествует без печали, свободный от желаний, затворившийся в себе в уединенном раздумье, – назову я мудрым.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не-а. Умный - дурак, мудрый - глупый.


Это различие, кстати, очень точно зафиксировано в народной мудрости в образе Ивана-дурака.
Он дурак в том смысле что "не владеет знаниями", но порой проявляет реальную мудрость как способность понимать, и поэтому отнюдь не глуп.

К сожелению, часто бывает наоборот. Что нам постоянно и демонстрируют иные собеседники.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (24.05.2011), Сергей А (22.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Будда в сутре ведь говорит о неких небуддийских ученых. С огромной долей вероятности имеются в виду знатоки вед. Не имеется в виду учение самого Будды, что им ничего не достигается, правда ведь? Будда же не говорит - "нет смысла меня слушать, нет необходимости понимать, что  я говорю"?  А ведь именно это и пытаются тут доказать апологеты пустоголовости. А вот сутра, приводимая в качестве аргумента, как раз сама и является правильным ЗНАНИЕМ. 





> Умный - дурак, мудрый - глупый.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Это различие, кстати, очень точно зафиксировано в народной мудрости в образе Ивана-дурака.


Наоборот же всё. Точная пара антонимов это "умный-глупый",  а для "мудрый" одинаково антонимичны и "дурак" и "глупый", хотя во многих смыслах всё взаимозаменяемо. А Иван-дурак дураком фактически не является, а лишь имеет такое прозвище. О чем собственно и сказка - о том, что его ошибочно считали дураком.

----------

Сергей А (22.11.2009)

----------


## Чженсинь

Иван-дурак - это вполне себе аналог замкнутого умного ребенка, не вписывающегося в примитивные жизненные нормы сверстников, т.е. ведущий себя с их точки зрения, как дурак.
Нетривиальное знание требует усилий и времени, а потому для некоторых легче считать такое знание глупостью, а если не получается (т.е. обнаруживается собственная глупость), то считать глупцами тех, кто это знание транслирует.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Это огромное облегчение нам всем сказать себе, что ты - глупый, неведующий, - искренне. Как будто только что родился на свет. Мы все тут сидим и где-то в глубине думаем, какие мы все-таки умные :Smilie: 
Именно отсюда открываются просторы для роста и для Пути. Тоесть, перспектива не пережимается. Когда думаешь о себе, что ты уже умный - это стопор для роста. Стопор для правильного восприятия. Эго жмет :Smilie:  Зачем казаться умным себе и другим - чтобы производить на них впечатление, чтобы думать о себе, как о ком-то важном. Зачем производить впечатление и быть важным - чтобы тешить свое эго.

Не надо о себе думать, что ты не способен постигнуть и понять. Надо просто вспомнить то, что знал вчера и как сел в лужу, чего-то не зная. Перечитать свои давнишние посты :Smilie: И сравнить способности Будды, читая о качествах Пробужденного и свои способности. 

И надо еще понимать, что сравнивать себя с кем-то - ошибочно. Лучше сравнивать себя по сравнению с собой до этого и с уровнями реализации, описанными в текстах. Уровень и способности других часто просто не видны, и у них могут быть сильнее какие-то другие способности, которых у вас нет. И, не имея их, вы не можете их оценить.

Все зависит еще и от воспринимающих способностей, а они у всех - разные. Некоторые дураки в прогрессе - некоторым умным 100 очков вперед дадут, в смысле роста. И если у вас есть более глубокие воспринимающие способности, то с вас больше и спрос.

Так что будьте спокойны и расслабьтесь - все мы глупые - вплоть до состояния Будды :Smilie:  Тем больше оснований не мерять свой ум, а просто работать над ним в правильном направлении.

Тоесть, в отношении себя - нужна вера в свою природу Будды, в то, что состояния будды можно достигнуть, но верить в Я, которое очень умно, вряд ли нужно :Smilie:  Оно ведь существет только как относительное явление, и этот объект веры придется менять бесконечно :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Мудрость рассматривалась как то, что отсекает аффекты. Можно быть умным, говорить сложными словами о сложных вещах, но продолжать поддаваться аффектам. И не замечать этого.


Это про фактор праджни с абс. т.з. являющийся правильным различением. Кстати в праджня-скандху включено правильное воззрение/видение и правильное мышление.

Я же говорил о мудрости, которая делает человека мудрым (с обычной, бытовой тз). (Как раз _сашрава праджня скандха_ тут подходит.)




> А в контексте треда меня смутили именно Ваши высказывания. Например: ... Мне показалось, что Сергей Хос очень грамотно Вам апелировал. И считать, что он на много уровней ниже Вас - уж точно не мудро.


Не умно ошибатся. В данном случае я не ошибался. Моя здача тут была обратить внимание С.Х., чтоб он своей мудростью отсекал ерунду ещё до написания в тред.




> И считать, что он на много уровней ниже Вас - уж точно не мудро.


Будда прямо говорил некоторым людям, что они бесполезные дураки. Почему это нормально? Потому что правильно. Дурак, это не обязательно оскорбление. Например если вы ведете себя по хамски, а я сказал, что вы хам, будет ли это оскорблением? Не будет. (Хоть "хам" и уничижительное понятие.) Точно так же и глупость видна умному. Если вы её не заметили, ну, заметите потом.




> Не-а. Умный - дурак, мудрый - глупый.


На каком основании вы так утверждаете?

Львов М. Р. Словарь антонимов русского языка. Св. 3000 антоним. пар / Под ред. Л. А. Новикова. — 8-е изд.



> 1121. Умный — глупый
> 1122. УМНЫЙ - ДУРАК
> ° Умник - дурак
> ° Умник - глупец
> ° Умница - дурак
> ° Умница - глупец
> ° Умница - тупица
> ° Мудрец - глупец
> ° Мудрец - дурак

----------


## До

> Это огромное облегчение нам всем сказать себе, что ты - глупый, неведующий, - искренне.


А если вы потратили много лет на изучение? Получится - зря потраченное время. Облегчение сказать себе дураку, что я дурак и это будет еще и правильно (см. Дхаммападу, 63). Но после как вы так сказали не думаете, что стоит начать учиться и умнеть?




> Именно отсюда открываются просторы для роста и для Пути.


Вы планируете всегда испытывать это облегчение? Тогда рости вообще не нужно. Иначе просторы начнут сужаться.




> Когда думаешь о себе, что ты уже умный - это стопор для роста.


А если думаешь, что перманентный дурак, то не ступор?




> Зачем казаться умным себе и другим - чтобы производить на них впечатление, чтобы думать о себе, как о ком-то важном. Зачем производить впечатление и быть важным - чтобы тешить свое эго.


Кстати есть такой благой фактор - стыд. Это не совершать плохие поступки, стыдиться их. Быть глупым тоже - стыдно.




> И надо еще понимать, что сравнивать себя с кем-то - ошибочно.


Сравнивайте себя с добродетельными.




> Некоторые дураки в прогрессе - некоторым умным 100 очков вперед дадут, в смысле роста.


Т.е. станут умнее.




> И если у вас есть более глубокие воспринимающие способности, то с вас больше и спрос.


А причем тут воспринимающие способности? _Многознание уму не научает_ (с) Гераклит. Многознание, это эрудиция, просто память. Память, кстати, относится к скандхе самадхи, а не скандхе мудрости. Научает уму - _правильность_, поэтому среди факторов пути не просто память, а правильная память. Правильность тут, это правильное _воззрение_.




> Так что будьте спокойны и расслабьтесь - все мы глупые - вплоть до состояния Будды


До состояния Будды очень много мудрых существ, бодхисаттв и прочих арьев. Глупо их считать глупыми только потому, что это вам доставляет облегчение.

Десятый неблагой вид поступков - быть дураком. Дурак не имея собственного правильного различения впитывает неблагое от окружающих. Друг дурак - как враг.

ps. Характеристики дурака и мудрого:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html

----------


## Юй Кан

Просторечиво-обиходное "дурак" в русском языке имеет (в общем случае) глубоко негативную окраску, т.е. оно -- оскорбительно (хотя есть словечки и шибче).
Благо, что есть варианты перевода того же _fool_ ощутимо более нейтральные: "глупец", а ещё лучше -- "невежда".

----------


## Сергей А

> Не умно ошибатся. В данном случае я не ошибался. Моя здача тут была обратить внимание С.Х., чтоб он своей мудростью отсекал ерунду ещё до написания в тред.


Откуда такая твердая уверенность?




> Будда прямо говорил некоторым людям, что они бесполезные дураки. Почему это нормально? Потому что правильно.


Будде можно :Smilie:  Остальным - нежелательно.



> Например если вы ведете себя по хамски, а я сказал, что вы хам, будет ли это оскорблением? Не будет. (Хоть "хам" и уничижительное понятие.) Точно так же и глупость видна умному. Если вы её не заметили, ну, заметите потом.


Хамство и глупость - разные вещи. Как невежество и алчность.




> На каком основании вы так утверждаете?


Мы же вроде говорим о тонком контекстном различии мудрого и знающего, зачем словари?

----------


## Pavel

> Вера, это когда нет знания.


 


> Тут меня интересует - если вы о простой русской речи делаете такие суждения, то зачем лезть вообще в сложные философии? ...
> Я уже не знаю как с вами говорить, где тот уровень на который нужно опуститься, есть ли он.
> 
> Речь шла об отличии веры от знания, поэтому мне не надо давать все определение веры. Если бы вы следили за мыслью. (Да и дано оно десять раз было.) Достаточно указать *на главное отличие*.


По определению До главным отличием знания от веры является то, что знание отличается от веры.  :Smilie:  Вот уж указал так указал на отличие...

"Как можно так тупить." (авт. До)

----------

Сергей Хос (23.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Предположение о правильности, на основании которого человек действует (или собирается действовать), отличается от веры тем, что нуждается в постоянной практической проверке.

Вера же не допускает сомнений; не нуждается в доказательствах... "Верую, ибо абсурдно" (с), но зело полезно. 

Сомневаешься? Веры в тебе нет, по вере тебе дадено не будет.

----------


## Сергей А

> Сомневаешься? Веры в тебе нет, по вере тебе дадено не будет.


Ну зачем этот христианский подтекст? :Smilie: 
Понятно, что слово "вера" (слепая вера) в полной мере не применимо к буддизму.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Познание ведь столь же просто, как прямое восприятие арбуза.


"Пусть врут, что изумрудный.
Он -- *красный*, ваш арбуз!"
(Андр. Вознесенский)

: )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дык ясно же откуда: уважаемый До с изумительной последовательностью демонстрирует нам credo буддиста: это вера в спобность своего ума познавать истину. В его понимании, видимо, это означает, что содержимое его ума есть именно истина, а не что-нибудь еще. Познание ведь столь же просто, как прямое восприятие арбуза. "Все просто как апельсин" - так говорят.
> 
> Но не следует забывать, что из этой веры должны следовать усилия по преобразованию своего ума в настоящий инструмент познания путем усиления спсособности *понимать*.
> А не просто набивать его, как мешок, *знаниями*.
> Все-таки знать и понимать - разные вещи.


"вера в споcобность своего ума познавать истину" - не более, чем опыт, указывающий на жизненность работы с обстоятельствами.

Хочу заметить, что человек что в жизни, что на БВП не занимается "познанием" некоей истины-в-себе (аля бог-создал-все-и-как-меня-об-этом-штырит), а занимается вполне конкретными вещами: чтобы самолеты летали и не падали; чтобы дхьяны осваивались и их не путали с наркоманскими приходами; пытаться *понять*, как применять методы правильным образом, которые передаются опытными буддийскими наставниками.

Люди, опираясь на эту способность, способны делать *проверяемые предсказания*, которые и служат весомым аргументом, что такое мышление - правильное.

А гадания в стиле "пять пальцев у меня на руке или не пять, потому что таблица умножения условна/ злые учителя начальной школы заставили меня верить в таблицу умножения!" - децкий сад, штаны на лямках.

"*Не воспринимаемое тебя обуславливает, о Наропа, а привязанность к воспринимаемому! Так отсеки же эту привязанность!*" (с) Тилопа.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> занимается вполне конкретными вещами: чтобы самолеты летали и не падали; чтобы дхьяны осваивались и их не путали с наркоманскими приходами; пытаться *понять*, как применять методы правильным образом, которые передаются опытными буддийскими наставниками.
> 
> Люди, опираясь на эту способность, способны делать *проверяемые предсказания*, которые и служат весомым аргументом, что такое мышление - правильное.


Все это верно, но во всех таких рассуждениях в скрытом виде присутствует некая мыслительная предпосылка, а именно: *вера в то, что поставленная цель действительно достойна достижения*.
Когда это принято (по умолчанию), то действительно начинается работа с этими самыми "вполне конкретными вещами". И в любой религии - не только в буддизме - этот процесс разворачивается примерно одинаково: нечто принимается "по умолчанию", а затем используются методы, позволяющие практически достичь поставленной цели. Например, действенность молитвы для теистов совершенно несомненна - хоть для кришнаитов, хоть для христиан; равно как и действенность различных мер очищения души. Это "самолеты" успешно летают в пространстве их системы ценностей точно так же, как и в Вашем.

С т.зрения методологии буддизма такой подход представляет собой "постепенный путь".
Но буддизм уникален именно тем, что он предлагает и путь "мгновенный" (это не означает, что более быстрый, просто базовый подход противоположный). Здесь за основу (букально - на уровне объекта Прибежища) берется собственный ум, сама его познавательная способность и решается вопрос, почему и как он познает.
Естественно, что в этом случае одним из главных методов является не вера, а скорее, сомнение. Тут-то и возникают вопросы "что значит дваждыдвачетыре?" = "какова природа понятия "число".

----------


## Айвар

> Ну зачем этот христианский подтекст?
> Понятно, что слово "вера" (слепая вера) в полной мере не применимо к буддизму.


В буддизме, наверное, будет правильно рассматривать веру с точки зрения клеши омраченности желанием: верю, потому что хочу верить.

А картезианское верю, потому что сомневаюсь (осмысливаю, думаю, нахожусь в процессе становления), это уже заря Нового времени.

Вот именно это "хочу и могу верить" рассматривается в буддизме как клеша привязанности. В вере мы не отделимы от объекта веры. По объекту веры мы можем судить о силе и успешности самой веры. 
В Христианстве о силе веры судят по делам (Деяния апостоловю. Письма Павла). 
Объектом веры может быть не только Небесный Патрон, но есть и связующее звено Церковь - хранитель иповедания, традиции.  Еще есть Дух истины. Каковы критерии исповедания? - Они хорошо прописаны разными авторами  в Добротолюбии.

Ну, не просто одним словом все это, а главное, что это уж точно не буддийская традиция.

----------

Сергей А (23.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Все это верно, но во всех таких рассуждениях в скрытом виде присутствует некая мыслительная предпосылка, а именно: *вера в то, что поставленная цель действительно достойна достижения*.
> Когда это принято (по умолчанию), то действительно начинается работа с этими самыми "вполне конкретными вещами". И в любой религии - не только в буддизме - этот процесс разворачивается примерно одинаково: нечто принимается "по умолчанию", а затем используются методы, позволяющие практически достичь поставленной цели. Например, действенность молитвы для теистов совершенно несомненна - хоть для кришнаитов, хоть для христиан; равно как и действенность различных мер очищения души. Это "самолеты" успешно летают в пространстве их системы ценностей точно так же, как и в Вашем.
> 
> С т.зрения методологии буддизма такой подход представляет собой "постепенный путь".
> Но буддизм уникален именно тем, что он предлагает и путь "мгновенный" (это не означает, что более быстрый, просто базовый подход противоположный). Здесь за основу (букально - на уровне объекта Прибежища) берется собственный ум, сама его познавательная способность и решается вопрос, почему и как он познает.
> Естественно, что в этом случае одним из главных методов является не вера, а скорее, сомнение. Тут-то и возникают вопросы "что значит дваждыдвачетыре?" = "какова природа понятия "число".


http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn63.htm
...
Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует, а брахманское житие остается. Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует – есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение, очевидное уже в этой жизни, я и указую. 
...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение, очевидное уже в этой жизни, я и указую. [/COLOR]


Это верно, но даже в самом буддизме существуют два в общем-то различных подхода к осмыслению этих фактов: последователи Тхеравады считают, что первоочередная задача - именно избавиться от страданий, а в махаяне - "идеал бодхисаттвы", развивающего мудрость и сострадание для сознательного пребывания в ней "до конца" на благо всех живых существ.
Опять же получается вера в первоочередную необходимость того или другого.

----------


## Айвар

> 824. "Только в этом есть чистота" – так говорят они; "Все другие учения нечисты" – говорят они. К чему склонны учители, то они называют добрым, и усердно настаивают на утверждаемых ими положениях.
> 
> 
> 825. Ищущие ученых пререканий, собравшиеся кучей, считая друг друга глупцами, возбуждают споры, жаждут похвал и считают себя знатоками.


http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sut_nip.htm#_Toc484786536

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это верно, но даже в самом буддизме существуют два в общем-то различных подхода к осмыслению этих фактов: последователи Тхеравады считают, что первоочередная задача - именно избавиться от страданий, а в махаяне - "идеал бодхисаттвы", развивающего мудрость и сострадание для сознательного пребывания в ней "до конца" на благо всех живых существ.
> Опять же получается вера в первоочередную необходимость того или другого.


Вера в необходимость? А веры в необходимость веру там нет случайно?

....

По поводу "идеалов Бодхисаттвы":



> Cloudless Sky, Kongtrul Rinpoche.
> 
> Student: In order to actualize Bodhichitta, the desire to remain in samsara untill all beings have attained Buddhahood, does one have to remain in samsara untill all beings become Buddhas?
> 
> Rinpoche: *If someone genuinely feels this way and is not merely paying lip service to the idea or trying to contrive it, this in itseft speeds up his or her own realization of Buddhahood. This is the "trick" of Mahayana.* However, one cannot deliberately use Boddhichitta as a trick, since the desire to lead all beings to enlightenment must be genuine and unfabricated. One will then be able to progress quite rapidly along the path and achieve either enlightenment or higher boddhisatvas bhumis for the benefit of beings. Only then is one really able to lead all beings to Buddhahood.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бодхисаттва тоже находится в* нирване, только другого вида*. И кстати говоря, чему он учит существ? Уж не нирване ли?


Примерно это я и хотел сказать: в приведенном отрывке не содержится прямого указания на то, к "какого вида нирване" следует стремиться.
И кстати, какому "виду нирваны" учит бодхисаттва существ?

----------


## Айвар

Сообщение от *Сергей А * 
Кстати Тертуллианское "верую, ибо абсурдно" - не следует понимать в духе нового времени, это скорее (так я читал у богословов) верую, Боже, потому что не могу силой разума понять, Твоё рождение, жизнь и тем паче Воскресение. Акцент делается более на Воскресении.

----------

Сергей А (23.11.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Но не следует забывать, что из этой веры должны следовать усилия по преобразованию своего ума в настоящий инструмент познания путем усиления спсособности *понимать*.
> А не просто набивать его, как мешок, *знаниями*.
> Все-таки знать и понимать - разные вещи.


Сергей, можно процесс восприятия апельсина ограничить уровнем: глаз - апельсин - знание формы апельсина. Далее можно объявить, что это знание формы апельсина ничтожно по сравнению с пониманием, что апельсин сложно организован и под кожурой мы можем обнаружить дольки, а дольки имеют цвет и запах, а запах ведет к усилению слюноотделения... и так далее. Я это все к тому, что условное различение знания от понимания будет для многих таким же непреодолимым препятствием, как различение веры и знания.  И, если мы отвлечемся от сравнения веры и знания в область сравнения знания и поним ания, то лишь еще больше запутаем тех, кто уверенно так и не увидел разницы между знанием и верой. И в этом смысле я бы в рамках обсуждаемого вопроса настаивал на том, что знание и понимание есть по сути одно и то же - структурированное представление, ведущее к вере (убежденности).

----------


## Pavel

> занимается вполне конкретными вещами: чтобы самолеты летали и не падали; чтобы дхьяны осваивались и их не путали с наркоманскими приходами; пытаться понять, как применять методы правильным образом, которые передаются опытными буддийскими наставниками.
> 
> Люди, опираясь на эту способность, способны делать проверяемые предсказания, которые и служат весомым аргументом, что такое мышление - правильное.


Нет, Сергей. Верно то, что сказал Памкин лишь при условии подразумевания ("присутствия в скрытом виде мыслительной предпосылки"), что *есть объективная реальность* вне личностного представления. По этой причине Памкин говорит, что самолеты не должны падать, а мы не должны путать, а не наоборот. 

Если предположить хоть на секунду, что объекты исследования не обладают самостоятельными свойствами вне восприятия исследователя, то на эту секунду тем же верным смыслом станет обладать и изречение о том, что: "самолеты должны восприниматься как летающие,а не падающие; а дхьяны создавались и не функционировали как наркоманские приходы". Но тех, кто занимается созданием восприятий самолета или создает функционирующие определенным образом дхьяны, скорее всего никто не назовет людьми, "занимающимися вполне конкретными вещами". Вот в этом "конкретные вещи" и заложено главное различение верного от неверного в восприятии сказанного.  :Smilie:  И буддизма здесь и на долю процента не обнаружить. Вот почему дальнейший переход к "пытаться понять, как применять методы правильным образом, которые передаются опытными буддийскими наставниками" - вопрос сугубо вероисповедания, а не опыта, который заканчивается там, где заканчивается "объективная реальность" (очевидность).

А вот неприятие к слову "вера" - это просто болезнь, тот инфантилизм, о котором говорит Памкин, капризная нервозность и стремление казаться взрослым, не замечая аномальности в собственных подгузниках.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Нормально указал. А *вы даже не можете* воспроизвести тезис оппонента, так зачем встревать в разговор?
> Особенно симптоматична благодарнасть - *у вас сейчас уровень* аналогичный...


До, попробуйте отвлечься от процесса формирования образа оппонента и сохранять пребывание в процессе осмысления идей (высказываний) в безличностном контексте. Попробуйте делать то, к чему призываете других. Не фантазируйте. 

Вам показывают, как воспринимается другими Ваше определение веры через отсутствие знания. Если Вы считаете нормальным такое представление, что ведет к такому пониманию, то пребывайте в этой норме. Если считаете не нормальным, то не пытайтесь поменять восприятие собеседника, а попробуйте представить иначе, учитывая нормы восприятия оппонента.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, Сергей. Верно то, что сказал Памкин лишь при условии подразумевания ("присутствия в скрытом виде мыслительной предпосылки"), что *есть объективная реальность* вне личностного представления. По этой причине Памкин говорит, что самолеты не должны падать, а мы не должны путать, а не наоборот.


Да, Вы правы; для меня вообще весь этот тред весьма показателен. Лишний раз убеждаюсь, как люди исповедуют в глубине "души" именно то, от чего отказываются на словах.




> Если предположить хоть на секунду, что объекты исследования не обладают самостоятельными свойствами вне восприятия исследователя, то на эту секунду тем же верным смыслом станет обладать и изречение о том, что: "самолеты *должны восприниматься* как летающие,а не падающие; а дхьяны создавались и не функционировали как наркоманские приходы".


Такое понимание - следующий этап: понимание всего феноменального (= обусловленного концептуализацией) восприятия как манифестации собственной кармы, то есть как проявления собственного волящего ума (ведь карма, как и понимание, - прежде всего волитивный акт: карма - акт объективации, а понимание - субъективации, и они взаимосвязаны как относитальная и абсолютная истины, а вместе составляют единство сансары и нирваны).
А уже из этого в свою очередь следует относительность истинности разнообразных "дваждыдвачетыре".




> А вот неприятие к слову "вера" - это просто болезнь, тот инфантилизм, о котором говорит Памкин, капризная нервозность и стремление казаться взрослым, не замечая аномальности в собственных подгузниках.


Об этом я уже писал в начале треда: для иных истинноверующихбуддистов борьба с теизмом - это, по сути, борьба с собственным культурным кодом, сформированным воспитанием в рамках европейской цивилизации.
Для настоящих носителей культуры этот вопрос совершенно не представляет проблемы. Именно это, на мой взгляд, дало возможность такому несоменному учителю, как Дандарон, составить свой "Символ веры" в терминах, шокирующих записных борцов с "ненавистным теизмом".

----------

Karadur (24.11.2009), Pavel (24.11.2009)

----------


## Pavel

Кстати об учитывании норм восприятия (понятий) собеседника. На буддийском форуме постоянно приходится наблюдать следующее явление. Есть буддийское учение. выраженное в некоем языковом пространстве санскрита или пали. Затем возникает потребность перевести учение в русскоязычное пространство, что влечет за собой подбор слов, соответствующих в той или иной мере словам, используемым в санскрите или пали. А далее при каждом случае возникновения потребности разобраться со смыслом того или иного русского слова, потребности дать определение тому или иному русскому понятию, осуществляются попытки сделать это через определение санскритского или палийского понятия через его толкование в буддийских текстах, т.е. через определение понятия, которое условно переводчиками принято как соответствующее в том или ином контексте русскому понятию (слову). Такое определение принято называть "буддийским взглядом" теми, кто пользуется этим методом. Мне же этот метод видится крайне порочным. 

Порочность метода я бы проиллюстрировал на таком примере:
Возьмем слово "why" в английском языке и поставим ему в соответствие слово "почему" в русском. А теперь давайте начнем доказывать, например, что нет различия в понятиях "почему" и "зачем" на том основании, что в английском языке для обозначения и "почему", и "зачем" используется одно слово "why", а данное обоснование назовем английской точкой зрения (обоснованием на основе английской точки зрения). 

Вот так же выглядят попытки настаивать на том, что "знание опирается на факты", не взирая на то, что есть "ложные факты", "опровергаемые истины", "религиозное знание" и "религии=веры" по определению всех этих слов, используемых в русском языке.
А все это действо по обнаружению истинного смысла слов "знание" и "вера" через определение буддийских понятий представляется как некий уникальный буддийский взгляд на феномены "знание" и "вера". Таким же образом, на основе истинно буддийского взгляда, ранее противопоставлялись понятия "жалость" и "сострадание", где соответственно первому присваивался признак порочности, а второму признак высшей праведности.

Коротко я бы подъитожил взгляд на наблюдаемое явление так:

попытки определить смысл понятий, для обозначения которых используется слова в одном языке, через толкование слов из другого языка, поставленных условно в соответствие переводчиками, выглядит как "испорченный телефон" или "поломанная привязанностью к иностранным языкам голова".

В этом смысле призыв Сергея Хоса опираться не на "буддийскость", а на "собственное видение" во время описания личных представлений для меня выглядит как опирающееся на здравый смысл. А вот призывы досконально изучить "буддийский язык" для правильного определения смысла слов "знание" и "вера" в контексте вопроса "есть ли в буддизме объекты веры?" - как болезнь.

----------


## До

> "The triple world thus has nothing to depend upon, either inside or outside; seeing this existence unborn there is the _ksanti_ of no-birth." (Ibid., p. 273, 67; Suzuki, Lankavatara sutra., p. 223).


Вот как я понимаю это _кшанти_ - это _признание_, что нет альтернативы, нет другого знания, нет выхода. Этот признание (оно тоже является видом знания) наступает перед собственно знанием объекта.

Например для дважды два четыре - сначала познаётся, что альтернативы исчерпаны, а затем, что дважды два четыре. "Может ли дважды два быть три, пять или другое число - нет."

Для 4БИ следовательно, это будет так - например для духкхи - рассматривается _всё_, в каждой части признаётся духкха, _затем возникает знание, что альтернативы духкхе нет - мы рассмотрели все части, нет ничего помимо, ни между частями - это знание и будет кшанти_, затем раз не осталось альтернативы духкхе возникает знание духкхи.

----------

Huandi (24.11.2009), Сергей Хос (24.11.2009), Чженсинь (24.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

К вопросу "а чем конкретно занимаются буддисты": http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf 

Не более эфимерно, чем адронный коллайдер или такая наука, как психология.

По поводу культурного кода: меня вполне устраивает тот культурный код, который присутствовал в СССР. Надо просто попытаться понять разницу между "пива нет" и "бога нет".

----------


## Pavel

> А *вы* даже *не можете* воспроизвести тезис оппонента, так зачем встревать в разговор?
> Особенно симптоматична благодарнасть - *у вас* сейчас *уровень* аналогичный...


 


> Всё что я сказал констатация наблюдаемого, а не догадки о вашем писхофизиологическом состоянии.


 :Embarrassment:  До, я Вас обожаю!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы так и не вняли советам почитать хоть что-нибудь на тему. И продолжаете нести перл за перлом. Демонстрируя свою безграмотность.


Какую именно ошибку Вы видите в утверждении "всё феноменальное (все дхармы) есть результат видения, обусловленного концептуализацией"?
Мне кажется, что это у Вас здесь какое-то неДОпонимание, причем весьма существенное.




> Дважды два четыре - неизменная, вечная, очевидная истина.


А вот это поистине перл! и он особенно хорош именно тем, что Вы сами, похоже, не понимаете, в чем состоит настоящий смысл изреченного Вами.

Дело в том, что "Дважды два четыре - неизменная... и все такое прочее ..." является истиной лишь *рамках тех понятий и категорий, в которых она сформулирована*. А категории эти (наприметр, понятие "число") порождаются умом вместе со всем феноменальным миром.
И уже после этого ум извлекает из него т.наз. "очевидные истины", которые представляются ему неизменными и вечными. Может быть, это означает, что вечен и неизменен сам ум? Есть ведь и такое мнение: изначальный ум бесконечен и безначален и опирается в своем становлении лишь на самомго себя.




> Вы так часто о них говорите, а вы какой буддист?


Какой я буддист - это пусть скажут люди, меня знающие. А сам я, как человек, стремлюсь к пониманию всего, с чем мне доводится встречаться в этой жизни. По мере сил, конечно.

----------

Caddy (24.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Если нет какой-то общей основы, то весь спор ни к чему не приведет ведь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну прочитайте статью, которую я давал про две истины в тхераваде...


А своими словами - никак? Можно даже тезисно.
Или собственные мысли у Вас дальше чем дваждыдвачетыре не простираются?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Она и должна быть истинна в своих рамках - конкретно.


В этом то и камень предкновения, для Сергея Хоса истинное это только абсолютное (нирвана, ясный свет и т.п.). Павлу и Сергею хочется использовать термины "вера", "убеждение", вместо "знание", а относительное для них синомично иллюзорному, а в следствии и ложному, тогда как относительное, лишь указывает на отношение к чему-либо, а не на ущербность или иллюзорность знания о чём-либо. В общем получается сансара это иллюзия нирваны, Брахман спит и видит сон, в том числе о том, что в этом треде спорят  :Smilie: . Говорить что подобная точка зрения противоречит всей Махаяне, во всяком случае народной, я бы не стал.

----------


## Huandi

> тогда как относительное, лишь указывает на отношение к чему-либо, а не на ущербность или иллюзорность знания о чём-либо.


Хорошо сказано.

----------

Иван Ран (24.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если нет какой-то общей основы, то весь спор ни к чему не приведет ведь.


Общая основа всегда есть - это читта, ум.
Мы же все здесь семчены. И останемся ими до самого окончательного Пробуждения.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Необходимо ведь опираться на коренные тексты Нагарджуны, Чандракирти, Дхармакирти. Разбираться в них и т.д. Сейчас это ведь похоже на детские игры?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> относительное для них синомично иллюзорному, а в следствии и ложному, тогда как относительное, лишь указывает на отношение к чему-либо, а не на ущербность или иллюзорность знания о чём-либо.


Не совсем так: закономерности существующие в рамках относительного=иллюзорного могут быть вполне достоверными, и даже являются таковыми при применении правильного познания. Но достоверное ≠ истинное. В этом и состоит различие абсолютной и относительной истин: относительная открывает достоверное в понятиях (концептах), а абсолютная устраняет концептуализацию, явственно открывая природу самого ума.

А то, что мир феноменов порождается умом в акте концептуализации - это вовсе не брахманизм и не "народный" буддизм. Это вполне махаянское понимание. Здесь различие между читтаматрой и прасангикой состоит в том, что в читтаматре о проявлениях (феноменах) говорится, что это и есть "сам ум" (citta), а в прасангике их рассматривают как проявление активности "ментальных факторов" (caitta).

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

А нельзя ли все попроще сказать?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А нельзя ли все попроще сказать?


Можно:

Воздержись от зла, твори добро, обуздай свой ум - в это все учение Будды.

Согласно некоторым комментариям, первое положение выражает тхераваду, второе - махаяну Сутры, а третье - махаяну Тантры.
Все остальное - просто раскрытие этих трех формул.

----------

Доржик (24.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Как определить объект отрицания в мадхъямаке прасангике, подскажите плиз. Формально я знаю определение, но мне бы хотелось услышать живое мнение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Пусть врут, что изумрудный.
> Он -- *красный*, ваш арбуз!"
> (Андр. Вознесенский)


В каждой шутке есть доля шутки.
И действительно, арбуз является "красным" по крайней мере в двух смыслах:
1. Красной является его сердцевина, его "внутренняя природа";
2. Красный цвет является дополнительным к зеленому. Проверить это очень просто: если не фокусируясь смотреть некоторое время на зеленый предмет (например, на арбуз), а затем перевести взгляд на белую поверхность, мы увидим отображение рассмотренного предмета, но красного цвета.

Ну а с точки зрения феноменологии (да и буддизма тоже) "зеленое" здесь характеризует в первую очередь не арбуз и даже не орган восприятия, а сам воспринимающий ум.

----------


## Иван Ран

> закономерности существующие в рамках относительного=иллюзорного могут быть вполне достоверными, и даже являются таковыми при применении правильного познания.


Что делает закономерности иллюзорными, если мы их правильно познали?




> Но достоверное ≠ истинное. В этом и состоит различие абсолютной и относительной истин: относительная открывает достоверное в понятиях (концептах), а абсолютная устраняет концептуализацию, явственно открывая природу самого ума.


Здесь вы говорите о том, что мы познаём не феномены, а лишь свои же собственные концепции, которые всегда иллюзорны...




> А то, что мир феноменов порождается умом в акте концептуализации


Не умом, а *в* уме, и не порождается, а "волится" в акте соотнесения познанных (хорошо или плохо) феноменов в концептуальное (философию). Это я не про махаянское понимание ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что делает закономерности иллюзорными, если мы их правильно познали?


Ну разумеется. Для Будды-то - какие ж закономерности?
Вспомните хотя бы, как его Ангулимала догнать не мог, хоть и бежал со всех ног.




> Здесь вы говорите о том, что мы познаём не феномены, а лишь свои же собственные концепции, которые всегда иллюзорны...


Именно так: то, что мы воспринимаем как феномены, порождается актом концептуализации согласно индивидуальной и коллективной карме. А карма, в свою очередь, это волитивный акт, то есть результат деятельности ментальных факторов.
Можно сказать, что в познании мы познаем как объективное собственную и коллективную карму, рассматривая ("разглядывая") ее как мир феноменов.
Собственный ум - это Кунжед Гьялпо, "Царь всетворящий", Самантабхадра.

----------


## Huandi

Вы считаете, что Будда не обладал способностью понятийного знания, не мог логично мыслить?

----------


## Юй Кан

> В каждой шутке есть доля шутки.
> И действительно, арбуз является "красным" по крайней мере в двух смыслах:
> 1. Красной является его сердцевина, его "внутренняя природа";
> 2. Красный цвет является дополнительным к зеленому. Проверить это очень просто: если не фокусируясь смотреть некоторое время на зеленый предмет (например, на арбуз), а затем перевести взгляд на белую поверхность, мы увидим отображение рассмотренного предмета, но красного цвета.
> 
> Ну а с точки зрения феноменологии (да и буддизма тоже) "зеленое" здесь характеризует в первую очередь не арбуз и даже не орган восприятия, а сам воспринимающий ум.


Это ведь метафора, причём очень качественная, т.е. очень многослойная. Толковать её (согласно, скажем, чань/дзэн) можно ещё и так: "Не верь глазам своим, ибо суть недоступна глазам".
Только это всё, опять же, от ума. %) Метафоры говорят сама за себя...

А в оргинале работает ещё и контекст, даже невзирая на удаль:




> Короную Емельку, открываю, сопя,
> В Америке — А м е р и к у,
> В себе — с е б я. 
> 
> Рву кожуру с планеты, сметаю пыль и тлен,
> Спускаюсь в глубь предмета,
> Как в метрополитен. 
> 
> Там груши — треугольные, ищу в них души голые.
> ...

----------

Сергей Хос (24.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы считаете, что Будда не обладал способностью понятийного знания, не мог логично мыслить?


Не понимаю, как это может следовать из того, что я до сих пор сказал. Будда ведь обладает своего рода "остаточной кармой" в виде своего тела. И он может видеть относительную и абсолютную истину в едином акте восприятия.

----------


## Huandi

> Не понимаю, как это может следовать из того, что я до сих пор сказал.
> Про Будду известно, что он может видеть относительную и абсолютную истину в едином акте восприятия.


То есть, вы не отрицаете, что будда может иметь концептуальное\понятийное знание? А Будда может иметь ложное знание?

----------


## Иван Ран

> Ну разумеется. Для Будды-то - какие ж закономерности?


Не понял.




> Именно так: то, что мы воспринимаем как феномены, порождается актом концептуализации согласно индивидуальной и коллективной карме. А карма, в свою очередь, это волитивный акт, то есть результат деятельности ментальных факторов.
> Можно сказать, что в познании мы познаем как объективное собственную и коллективную карму.


Это верно, если под коллективной кармой понимать весь наш мир. Но вы сказали "именно так" на мои слова. Это означает, что мы вообще не способны познавать феномены, мы просто выдумываем их, фантазируем, а то, что эти выдумки совпадают с опытом когда вы например дышите, это конечно же просто совпадения. По вашему выходит что это человек придумывает правила (закономерности), а если какой-нибудь выдумщик придумает, что может летать и разобьётся, то это конечно же только из-за того, что он не такой крутой йогин, как были те с Тибета, которые летали когда хотели, ведь это несомненный факт, особенно для тех, кто факты вообще отрицает, сводя их к фантазированию.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То есть, вы не отрицаете, что будда может иметь концептуальное\понятийное знание? А Будда может иметь ложное знание?


Конечно, он может выражать свое знание в понятиях (= на уровне относительной истины) согласно нуждам (=кармическим предрасположенностям) обучаемых.
Будда имеет только истинное знание, но оно в окончательной форме невербализуемо (поэтому праджняпарамита именуется "неизреченная, невысказываемая"). Можно сказать, что истинное знание - это сам пробужденный ум.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По вашему выходит что это человек придумывает правила (закономерности), а если какой-нибудь выдумщик придумает


Вы совершенно неправильно поняли.
Для непробужденных существ карма проявляется как непреложный, обязательный закон: они "одержимы" собственной кармой. Для полностью пробужденного эта обязательность исчезает.
Но вместе с тем, в своей основе карма есть результат волитивного акта, то есть производится все тем же изначальным умом, для которого волитивный акт является "ментальным фактором" (caitta).

----------


## Huandi

> Конечно, он может выражать свое знание в понятиях (= на уровне относительной истины) согласно нуждам (=кармическим предрасположенностям) обучаемых.


Прошу не передергивать. Вопрос был не про "выражать", а про "иметь". Задаю этот вопрос снова. (тех, кто читал книжки и знает ответ, прошу пока не подсказывать)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вопрос был не про "выражать", а про "иметь".


Тогда уточните плз., что в данном случае означает "иметь".

----------


## Huandi

Всё ясно - опять тот же уход в демагогию при неудобном вопросе.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вообще-то просьба уточнить понятие - совершенно закнный прием в традиционном диспуте. Вопрос только, не хотите или не можете.

----------


## Huandi

Хорошо. Если вам понятие "иметь знание" кажется неоднозначным, то приведите те трактовки, между которыми вы сомневаетесь. А я скажу, которую из них выбрать. Это будет как раз "традиционно".

----------


## Сергей Хос

Впрочем, мне кажется, я уже прежде ответил именно на Ваш вопрос: Будда *имеет одновременное восприятие двух истин* - концептуализации и внеконцептуального - в едином акте сознания. Поэтому он может "концептуализировать" не по кармическому принуждению, а свободно, отзываясь на нужды учеников, чей ум принудительно концептуализирован.
Будда в этом смысле свободен, поэтому Пробуждение называется также освобождением.
Для него, как сказано,
Явленное не затмевает пустоту, пустота не прерывает [потока] явлений

А также:
До тех пор, *пока видятся по отдельности*
Видимость феноменов как истинная взаимозависимость
И понимание пустоты как свободы от [крайних] утверждений.
Всё ещё не постигнуто учение Будды.  
*Когда же не по отдельности, а одновременно*
Видна безошибочная взаимозависимость,
*Это постижение разрушает все способы схватывания объектов. (= концептуализации)*
Тогда анализ воззрения становится завершённым.
_Цонкапа_

И еще:
Таким образом, хотя все явления и пусты,
Они в совершенстве возникают из [состояния] пустоты.
*Поскольку согласно обеим истинам явления не имеют собственной природы,
Они не являются ни постоянными, ни несуществующими.*
_Мадхьямикааватара_

----------

Пилигрим (25.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Впрочем, мне кажется, я уже прежде ответил именно на Ваш вопрос:


То есть, вопрос вы все-таки поняли? Мне не кажется, что вы на него уже ответили.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Вы совершенно неправильно поняли.
> Для непробужденных существ карма проявляется как непреложный, обязательный закон: они "одержимы" собственной кармой. Для полностью пробужденного эта обязательность исчезает.
> Но вместе с тем, в своей основе карма есть результат волитивного акта, то есть производится все тем же изначальным умом, для которого волитивный акт является "ментальным фактором" (caitta).


А относительно моих слов, это что означает?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То есть, вопрос вы все-таки поняли? Мне не кажется, что вы на него уже ответили.


На мой взгляд, ответ состоит в том, что Будда имеет одновременное восприятие (знание) двух истин.
Если Вас этот ответ не удовлетворяет, уточните вопрос.

----------


## Huandi

> На мой взгляд, ответ состоит в том, что Будда имеет одновременное восприятие (знание) двух истин. Если Вас этот ответ не удовлетворяет, уточните вопрос.


Относительная истина, которую знает Будда, является ложной (омраченной) или не является таковой? (Да\Нет\Не можете ответить)

----------

Иван Ран (24.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Относительная истина, которую знает Будда, является ложной (омраченной) или не является таковой? (Да\Нет\Не можете ответить)


Является неомраченной только при условии одновременного ее восприятия с абсолютной истиной.
В противном случае феномены являют себя как устанавливающие свои свойства "со своей стороны", как самосущие, а это заблуждение.
Будда на находится под властью такого заблуждения именно в силу одновременного восприятия двух истин.

----------

Pavel (25.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Является неомраченной только при условии одновременного ее восприятия с абсолютной истиной.


Что является абсолютной истиной в выводном знании "на горе дым, значит там огонь", которое делает его неомраченным?

Напомню, что познанием является только то, что до этого известно не было. А так же, бессмысленно говорить об одновременном знании сразу двумя видами познаниями. То есть, нельзя говорить о двух познаниях одного и того же.

Например, если бы Будда ясновидением бы увидел наличие огня, то о выводном знании уже говорить было бы нельзя.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что является абсолютной истиной в выводном знании "на горе дым, значит там огонь", которое делает его неомраченным?


Выводное знание "на горе дым, значит там огонь", является по определению омраченным, будучи результатом концептуализации. Что не мешает ему при этом быть вполне достоверным.

Абсолютной истиной здесь будет постижение взаимозависимости, то есть пустотности как дыма (воспринимаемого прямым чувственным восприятием), так и огня (как результата выводного знания).
Дым - это общепринятое обозначение совокупности частиц продуктов горения, каждая из которых также пуста от самобытия.

----------

Echo (28.11.2009), Pavel (25.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Выводное знание "на горе дым, значит там огонь", является по определению омраченным, будучи результатом концептуализации.


То есть Будда, если он делает умозаключение "на горе дым, значит там огонь" (с учетом знания всех контекстов и понимания относительности), полагается вами омраченным? Или, по-вашему мнению, Будде недоступна логика?

----------


## Huandi

Ой, а почему тред на несколько страниц похудел?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То есть Будда, если он делает умозаключение "на горе дым, значит там огонь" (с учетом знания всех контекстов и понимания относительности), полагается вами омраченным? Или, по-вашему мнению, Будде недоступна логика?


Вероятно, я неточно (вернее, не до конца) выразился.
Само по себе утверждение "на горе дым, значит там огонь" не является ни омраченным, ни неомраченным; это просто выражение достоверного знания на уровне относительной истины.
Омраченным или неомраченным его делает невосприятие или восприятие пустотности феноменов, обозначаемых соответствующими наименованиями.
Обычный человек (не Будда) не в состоянии видеть одновременно две истины, и для него знание дым-огонь будет достоверным но неизбежно омраченным, поскольку в момент концептуализации (= видения относительной истины) он не в состоянии воспринимать абсолютную.

Для Будды это же знание будет неомраченным в силу одновременного восприятия как концептуального образа так и его пустотной природы.
Концептуализация для Будды - не вынужденная мера восприятия, а свободное действие на благо ВЖС, проявление сострадания. Но одновременно с этим он имеет и мудрость, всецело постигающую пустоту.

----------

Echo (28.11.2009), Pavel (25.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Омраченным или неомраченным его делает невосприятие или восприятие пустотности феноменов, обозначаемых соответствующими наименованиями.


Знание является истинным или нет относительно его предмета. "Пустотность" же это другой предмет знания. Мы не говорили о предмете "пустотность". Одно и то же знание "на горе дым, значит там огонь" у обычного человека и Будды, в одинаковых условиях одинаково истинно. 




> Само по себе утверждение "на горе дым, значит там огонь" не является ни омраченным, ни неомраченным; это просто выражение достоверного знания на уровне относительной истины.


Зачем этот поток лишних фраз? Вы постоянно пытаетесь подменить предмет разговора.  Речь шла не про "утверждение" или "выражение", а про само знание, и только про него.




> Обычный человек (не Будда) не в состоянии видеть одновременно две истины, и для него знание дым-огонь будет достоверным но неизбежно омраченным, поскольку в момент концептуализации (= видения относительной истины) он не в состоянии воспринимать абсолютную.


У вашего аргумента отсутствует связь с предметом обсуждения. Вы проводите дистинкцию между простым человеком и Буддой, когда речь шла про вид знания, который одинаково доступен и простому человеку и Будде. И знание, получаемое в результате, одинаково по истинности для обоих. То, что при этом Будда не омрачается, а простой человек омрачен, никак не связано с самим видом знания.

Правильным является другая дефиниция - Будда знает об относительности и природе выводного знания, поэтому и не впадает в омрачение. И тут нет никакой "невыразимой словами веры" или "внеконцептуального прямого видения", а имеется вполне ясное и понятно концептуализируемое ЗНАНИЕ. Не надо быть Буддой, чтобы понимать относительность выводного, и не считать его объекты "самосущими".

----------

Иван Ран (25.11.2009)

----------


## Айвар

> Как определить объект отрицания в мадхъямаке прасангике, подскажите плиз. Формально я знаю определение, но мне бы хотелось услышать живое мнение.


А что вас не устраивает в обычной формулировке (не живой  :Smilie:  )? 



> явления не могли бы возникнуть ни из себя самих, ни из чего-то другого, ни из комбинации этих двух, ни при их полном отсутствии («свобода от возникновения четырьмя способами»).


Ведь это делается токмо для 



> Думать, что ничего не существует – это умственное построение; держаться противоположной точки зрения, считать, что что-то абсолютно существует – это тоже умственное построение. Реальное воззрение не держится за какие-то подобные идеи. Вот почему говорится, что истинное воззрение Мадхьямики свободно от тенет умственных построений.


Всюду в этих диспутах мы говорим о явлениях, то бишь о феноменах сознания, но чтобы выйти за пределы этого диалога ума, надо сесть за практику медитации, то есть остановить диалог и выйти за пределы обычной кармической обусловленности, то есть применить антикармическую направленность  :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

> Ой, а почему тред на несколько страниц похудел?


Я бы вообще его удалил, потому как поток кармического сознания бесконечен. :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Знание является истинным или нет относительно его предмета.


Подмена тезиса: вы задавали вопрос не об истинности, а об омраченности, на него я и отвечал.
Истинность я понимаю как достоверность. Знание может быть достоверным, но омраченным: это азы буддизма, странно, что Вы путаетесь в таком простом вопросе.




> Не надо быть Буддой, чтобы понимать относительность выводного, и не считать его объекты "самосущими".


Мы с Вами можем знать что угодно, это не делает нас Буддами независимо от того, считаем мы объекты "самосущими", или нет.
Буддой становятся в результате освоения одновременного видения двух истин. Концептуальное знание об этом может привести к такому результату, а может и не привести.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я бы вообще его удалил, потому как поток кармического сознания бесконечен.


Достаточно удалить себя, и тред перестанет существовать, по крайней мере для Вас. Самое просто решение.

----------


## Huandi

> Подмена тезиса: вы задавали вопрос об истинности, а об омраченности, на него я и отвечал.
> Истинность я понимаю как достоверность. Знание может быть достоверным, но омраченным:


Знание не может быть истинным, но омраченным.  Знание может быть не относящися к дхарме, не дающим освобождения, и В ЭТОМ СМЫСЛЕ не являющимся абсолютным.




> это азы буддизма, странно, что Вы путаетесь в таком простом вопросе.


Это типо ирония, мне надо над этим смеяться?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы отказались от своей дистинкции простого человека от Будды по знанию самосущности?


Концептуальное знание самосущности не делает человека Буддой. У Будды не только знание, но и прямое восприятие пустоты.
А также восприятие пустотности самого этого знания (пустота пустоты).

----------


## Huandi

> Буддой становятся в результате освоения одновременного видения двух истин.


Тем самым вы дефинируете буддство зависимостью от знания относительной истины.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Знание не может быть истинным, но омраченным.  Знание может быть не относящися к дхарме, не дающим освобождения, и В ЭТОМ СМЫСЛЕ не являющимся абсолютным.


Согласно какой школе?




> Это типо ирония, мне надо над этим смеяться?


Если смешно, смейтесь, отчего же? Я уже посмеялся и Вам советую.

----------


## Huandi

> Концептуальное знание самосущности не делает человека Буддой. У Будды не только знание, но и прямое восприятие пустоты.
> А также восприятие пустотности самого этого знания (пустота пустоты).


Как это соотносится с темой - истинность относительного знания?

----------


## Huandi

> Согласно какой школе?


Асангачарье, например (он считается в Тибете знаменитым прасангиком).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тем самым вы дефинируете буддство зависимостью от знания относительной истины.


Для уже достигшего - Будды - они нераздельны, поэтому о зависимости говорить не приходится.
А Путь конечно зависит: он и состоит в практике усмотрения абсолютной истины через относительную.

----------


## Huandi

> Для уже достигшего - Будды - они нераздельны, поэтому о зависимости говорить не приходится.


Хотите сказать, что концептуальное знание Будды настолько совершенно, что может считаться прямым восприятием? 




> А Путь конечно зависит: он и состоит в практике усмотрения абсолютной истины через относительную.


Вы отказались от своего тезиса, что любое знание упирается в веру?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Знание не может быть истинным, но омраченным.


А достоверным, но омраченным - может?

----------


## Huandi

> А достоверным, но омраченным - может?


Не может. Если не подменять предмет знания (то есть, не передергивать). Индивид, имеющий достоверное знание о чем-либо, при этом может быть сколько угодно омраченным (то есть, имеющим ошибочное знание, и руководствующимся им), но относительно других предметов.

----------

Иван Ран (25.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы отказались от своего тезиса, что любое знание упирается в веру?


Речь была о другом: о невозможность определить различие знания и веры с точки зрения такой категории, как абсолютный ум (природа ума, sems nyid).
Потому что этот ум сам создает "реальность", которую познает.

----------


## Huandi

> Речь была о другом: о невозможность определить различие знания и веры с точки зрения такой категории, как абсолютный ум (природа ума, sems nyid).
> Потому что этот ум сам создает "реальность", которую познает.


Вы достоверно не знаете, что обладаете умом? Бугага!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не может. Если не подменять предмет знания (то есть, не передергивать). Индивид, имеющий достоверное знание о чем-либо, при этом может быть сколько угодно омраченным (то есть, имеющим ошибочное знание, и руководствующимся им), но относительно других предметов.


Это неверно.
Можно достоверно воспринимать относительную истину, а фактор омраченности при этом будет определяться как отсутствие одновременного восприятия абсолютной истины.
В этом и состоит омраченность всех существ, кроме Будды.
Еще раз скажу: это азы буддизма, странно, что Вы этого не знаете.

----------

Echo (28.11.2009), Pavel (25.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Это неверно.


У меня всё верно! Перечитайте, помедитируйте, и если не согласны, то как минимум приведите примеры.




> Можно достоверно воспринимать относительную истину, а фактор омраченности при этом будет определяться как отсутствие одновременного восприятия абсолютной истины.
> В этом и состоит омраченность всех существ, кроме Будды.


Это разные предметы знания, о чем и шла речь! Думайте снова!

----------


## Иван Ран

> Это неверно.
> Можно достоверно воспринимать относительную истину, а фактор омраченности при этом будет определяться как отсутствие одновременного восприятия абсолютной истины.
> В этом и состоит омраченность всех существ, кроме Будды.
> Еще раз скажу: это азы буддизма, странно, что Вы этого не знаете.


Это уже совсем не логично, Сергей. Перечитайте последние страницы, о чём шёл разговор.

----------

Huandi (25.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У меня всё верно! Перечитайте, помедитируйте, и если не согласны, то как минимум приведите примеры.


Нет, неверно.
Достоверное знание может быть одновременно омраченным и истинным если как истинность понимать относитальную истину.
Окончательная истина, прямое постижение - невыразимы в словах.

В священных текстах снова и снова повторяется, что глубинное переживание пустоты от самобытия — конечной, определенной реальности — немыслимо и невыразимо. Однако неоднократно подчеркивается и другая мысль: для постижения этого способа бытия необходимо углубиться в изучение великих философских трактатов и осваивать аналитическое мышление. Поэтому, когда говорят, что реальность немыслима и невыразима, подразумевают состояние за пределами объектов рационального понимания и анализа, так как *реальность как таковая, которую переживает арья в состоянии медитативного равновесия, не может быть выражена словами и не может служить объектом рационального сознания обычного существа.* 
Необходимо усвоить, что существуют три вида мудрости: мудрость, проистекающая от слушания, мудрость, проистекающая от размышления, и мудрость, проистекающая от медитации. Применительно к мудрости, проистекающей от слушания, и мудрости, проистекающей от размышления, реальность не может быть немыслимой и невыразимой. В противном случае эти два вида мудрости не могли бы существовать! Если бы реальность была невыразимой во всех отношениях, Будда не проронил бы ни единого слова...
И всё же после многократных раздумий о смысле хорошо известных вам учений и после того как ваше созерцание достигнет уровня уверенности, проистекающей от медитации, возникает особое переживание. Это новое постижение совершенно не похоже на предыдущее понимание на уровне слов или анализа — *оно немыслимо и невыразимо*.
Далай-лама. Гарвардские лекции
Это означает, что всякое концептуальное постижение любой сформулированной истины является омраченным.

Подобно этому объясняет и Торчинов:
Отсюда Нагарджуна переходит к теории двух истин, или двух уровней познания. Первый уровень познания — уровень эмпирической реальности (санвритти сатья), соответствующий повседневной практике. Применительно к этому уровню можно говорить об *условном существовании причинности*, движения, времени, пространства, единства, множественности и тому подобного. Этот уровень отличается от чистой иллюзии — снов, галлюцинаций, миражей и прочих видимостей, подобных «рогам у зайца»... Но он *столь же иллюзорен относительно уровня абсолютной, или высшей, истины* (парамартха сатья). Этот уровень* недоступен для логического дискурса, но постижим силами йогической интуиции*.

Не совсем корректно, конечно, говорить о двух истинах как об уровнях. Просто непросветленный ум попеременно концентрируется на одной из них. Но в целом правильно.

----------

Caddy (25.11.2009), Pavel (25.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Нет, неверно.
> Достоверное знание может быть одновременно омраченным и истинным если как истинность понимать относитальную истину.


Это ошибка, явно основанная на непонимании различения предметов знания. 




> Окончательная истина, прямое постижение - невыразимы в словах.


Окончательная истина дается знанием не на основе умозаключения, а прямо. "Невыразима в словах" - лажовый европейский перевод скорее всего "нирвикальпа" или  какого-нибудь "нирвачана". Следует понимать - "это знание дано индивиду не через слова (не через вывод)". То есть, он не просто выучил слова, а прямо и ясно, относительно опыта, понимает смысл.




> Но он столь же иллюзорен относительно уровня абсолютной, или высшей, истины (парамартха сатья). Этот уровень недоступен для логического дискурса, но постижим силами йогической интуиции.


"Дано не через слова" не означает "не выразим словами". Понял не слова, а непосредственно и опытно сам смысл.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Невыразима в словах" - лажовый европейский перевод скорее всего "нирвикальпа" или  какого-нибудь "нирвачана". Следует понимать - "это знание дано индивиду не через слова (не через вывод)". То есть, он не просто выучил слова, а прямо и ясно, относительно опыта, понимает смысл.


Ну теперь придумайте еще что-нибудь такое же "умное", чтобы объяснить слова Далай-ламы "реальность как таковая, которую переживает арья... *не может служить объектом рационального сознания обычного существа*"

----------

Caddy (25.11.2009), Pavel (25.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Ну теперь придумайте еще что-нибудь такое же "умное"


У меня умное без кавычек. Впрочем, сперва разберитесь с наличием ума у себя - вы же не знаете достоверно о его наличии у себя, вы же это сами сказали? Мне даже не надо ничего придумывать в ответ на ваши такие "иронии".   :Big Grin: 




> , чтобы объяснить слова Далай-ламы "реальность как таковая, которую переживает арья... *не может служить объектом рационального сознания обычного существа*"


Пожалуйста. Арья - тот кто прекратил клеши (все или часть). Сознание без клеш характеризуется, как "арья". Следовательно, только арья может иметь объект "сознание без клеш".

----------


## Huandi

> Необходимо усвоить, что существуют три вида мудрости: мудрость, проистекающая от слушания, мудрость, проистекающая от размышления, и мудрость, проистекающая от медитации. Применительно к мудрости, проистекающей от слушания, и мудрости, проистекающей от размышления, реальность не может быть немыслимой и невыразимой. В противном случае эти два вида мудрости не могли бы существовать!


Тут эти два вида МУДРОСТИ дефинируются как данные словами и умозаключением. 




> Если бы реальность была невыразимой во всех отношениях, Будда не проронил бы ни единого слова...





> И всё же после многократных раздумий о смысле хорошо известных вам учений и после того как ваше созерцание достигнет *уровня уверенности*, проистекающей от медитации, возникает особое переживание.


Говорится о том, что то же, что было понято через слова и вывод, затем понимается уверенно и ясно, прямо, опытно.




> Это новое постижение совершенно не похоже на предыдущее понимание на уровне слов или анализа — оно немыслимо и невыразимо.


Последние два слова явно ошибочны. Сергей, это не ваш ли собственный перевод? Верным были бы слова - "даны не через мышление и не через слова". Впрочем, такая ошибка может быть и у самого Далай-Ламы - этого я не знаю. Особенно проблемно словечко "немыслимо". Так как даже "йогическая интуиция" имеет своим органом манас (орган мышления).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Последние два слова явно ошибочны. Сергей, это не ваш ли собственный перевод? Верным были бы слова - "даны не через мышление и не через слова". Впрочем, такая ошибка может быть и у самого Далай-Ламы - этого я не знаю. Особенно проблемно словечко "немыслимо". Так как даже "йогическая интуиция" имеет своим органом манас (орган мышления).


Перевод очень старый, с английского. Переводила Нико, я редактировал. Возможно, в Сети выложена еще какая-то более поздняя обработка. Но дело не в этом.
Я могу достаточно легко предположить, какой тибетский термин так переведен.
Скорее всего, это bsam gyis mi khyab pa или, более кратко, bsam du med:
*bsam* gyis mi khyab pa: inconceivable, unimaginable, incredible, ineffable, unthinkable, suprarational; *unfathomable by ordinary thought*
bsam - форма завершенного времени от sems pa:
bsam pa: 1) [will] think/ wish/ contemplate 2. external actions really being appearances in the head)/ [ponder, consider, plan, reflect, feel, aspire, thought, ideation, opinion, concept, concentration, attitude, thinking, contemplation, recollection

Так что с переводом, думаю, все нормально. Нужно посмотреть контекстуальное поле по источникам, но несомненно, речь идет именно о невозможности освоения рациональным (расудочным) мышлением.

ЗЫ Кстати, извините за ехидство.

----------


## Huandi

> Скорее всего, это bsam gyis mi khyab pa или, более кратко, bsam du med


Если так, то это слово означает просто мышление высшего качества, необычайное, и только. "Немыслимо" разве что в значении возгласа "как же это необычно!".




> Так что с переводом, думаю, все нормально.


Нормально в том смысле, что оказывается не служит аргументом для того, что вы пытались им доказать? У Далай-Ламы вполне классическая позиция, как у Дхармакирти\Дхармоттары, в частности.

----------


## Pavel

> У меня всё верно! Перечитайте, помедитируйте, и если не согласны, то как минимум приведите примеры.


По просьбе трудящихся на ниве концептуализации примеры:
1) Знание о том, что я делаю сомолеты, которые летают, а не падают;
2) Знание о том, что я зарабатываю деньги, которые расширяют мои ресурсы;
3) Знание о том, что я обладаю знанием, позволяющим мне не ошибаться в подобной ситуации;
4) Знание о том, что данная ситуация достаточно подобна ранее пережитой ситуации, чтобы смело опереться на прежний опыт;
5) Знание о том, что я чем-то обладаю (в том числе и знанием);
6) Знание До о том, что 2Х2=4 - вечная и неизменная истина;
7) Знание До о том, что я (Pavel) дурак, на основании видения, а не фантазирования;
8) Знание о том, что Будда где-то "там", а не во "мне" или знание о том, что Будда во "мне", а не где-то "там";
......

Все эти знания омрачены фактором сопутствующего переживания обладания или фактором сопутствующего переживания самобытия объекта знания. Один знает, что делает "летающие самолеты", а другой про него знает, что "на самом деле" тот делает "орудия убийства". Один знает, что его "Я" чем-то обладает (знанием, например), а другой знает, что "некому" обладать и/или "нечем".
......

Это я пояснил, а то может быть и не понятно, чем именно омрачены перечисленные знания.

----------


## Pavel

> Это ошибка, явно основанная на непонимании различения предметов знания.


Вы бы указали на различные предметы знания вот хотя бы в таком примере:
1) Один человек знает, что он делает летающие самолеты, а другой человек знает, что тот конструктор делает падающие самолеты. Первый концептуально (логически) рассуждает так, что не делал бы самолетов, тогда бы они не летали, а второй рассуждает так, что не делал бы самолетов, тогда бы те не падали.

Заодно укажите в этом примере на:
1) факт для опоры в обретении знания;
2) объект знания;
3) очевидность;
4) истинное из двух противоположных знаний.

----------


## До

> Окончательная истина дается знанием не на основе умозаключения, а прямо. "Невыразима в словах" - лажовый европейский перевод скорее всего "нирвикальпа" или  какого-нибудь "нирвачана". Следует понимать - "это знание дано индивиду не через слова (не через вывод)". То есть, он не просто выучил слова, а прямо и ясно, относительно опыта, понимает смысл.


Можно даже сказать, что окончательная истина выразима в виде относительной. Относительная, если она истина и излагает дхарму, то она излагает окончательную истину. Вобщем я же эту мысль и подкреплял цитатми (которые Нико обещалась опровергнуть) и статью давал на тему (там как раз и это затрагивалось среди прочего интересного).

Одна из причин неудачи этой дискусси (думаю всем очевидна неудача этой дискуссии?) - размытость понятий. Множество буддийских определений истин сложились в единый конгломерат, с отростками европейских понятий.

Попробую вместо того, чтоб спорить просто продемонстрировать сколько всего смешано изложив одну позицию. В йогачаре есть четыре вида истины: _праджняпти-сат, дравья-сат, самврити-сат, парамартха-сат_.

1) _Праджняпти сат_ - концепты, то что поддается анализу, это соответствует иногда (в других школах) самврити-сат.
2) _Дравья-сат_ - реальные элементы не поддающиеся анализу (парамартха-сат в других школах) - дхармы, непосредственно воспринимаемые феномены.
Вот определение Арьясанги: "_That which exists substantially (dravyasat) is a sense object that exists but not merely nominally and without reference to other things_." То что существует как объект чувств, а не номинально, без референции к другому. (Другие определения есть в статье про две истины в тхераваде.)
Его определение праджняпти-сат: "_That which exists as designation is a sense object that exists nominally and in reference to other things_." Объект чувств существующий номинально с референцией к другому.
Праджняпти-сат синтезирует другое праджняпти-сат и дравья-сат. Это составные объекты - которые традиционно считаются концептами или просто _именами_.

Например классическая колесница, все знают этот пример - что это имя для её частей (элементов), а в частях колесницы нет. Но не все понимают, что колесница лишь аллегория, а не настоящий примет предмета анализа. Не подразумевается, что нужно анализировать настоящую телегу - _анализируется восприятие_. Части колесницы (оглобля и тп), это (аллегорически) состаляющие концепта - реальные дхармы, а сама колесница - лишь имя - нет такого реального предмета. "Реальный" тут в том смысле, что он не составной (иногда говорят "единичный" см. статью). А вот части уже могут быть реальны, в смысле дальше не разлагаются _анализом_. Вот придумали буддисты такой способ анализа зачем-то. Берем опыт с нашей точки зрения - то что непостредственно и очевидно нам дано - сознание - и с этой (идеалистической) т.з. смотрим на мир при этом анализируем его различая что концепт, а что реалия. Концепты составные, а реалии нет.

Ещё раз - вот есть некий вид анализа, некий буддийский анализ, такая йогическая практика -- то что им анализируемо - то концепт (праджняпти, самврити), а то что нет (не поддаётся), то реалия, дхарма (дравья, парамартха). Зачем это делается - это другой вопрос. Но именно с позиции этой практики вещи обзываются существующими или нет. И только с этой.

Дальше, 3) _парамартха-сат_ у Асанги - объект очищения (вьявадана). 4) А _самврити-сат_ - объект клеш. Тут смысл отличающийся для этих слов от прочих школ (например тхеравады). Сами эти понятия (понятие, это напр. "объект клеш") есть в других школах и сами эти термины (это напр. "самврити-сат") есть в других школах. Но вот тут они соотнесены так.

Все скандхи, аятаны и дхаты существуют во всех этих четырёх видах истины.
"_All aggregates, elements, spheres exist substantially.
 All aggregates, elements, spheres exist as designation.
 All aggregates, elements, spheres exist conventionally.
 All aggregates, etc., exist in the ultimate sense."_

А есть еще сходные понятия трёх свабхав:
1. _парикальпита-свабхава_ - безосновательный умственный конструкт (абхутавикальпа) - это имеется ввиду атман и больше ничего. По сути это ложное фантазирование.
2. _паратантра-свабхава_ - то что существует обсуловленно причинами - это имеется ввиду пратитьясамутпада (= дхармы) и больше ничего.
Эти две свабхавы не какие-то абстракции, а находятся строго в контексте атмана и пратитьясамутпады. Они только о них и больше ни о чём. (Аллегория о слоне на дощечке - не нужно гадать о чем это - это о атмане и пратитьясамутпаде и больше ни о чём.)
3. _паринишпанна-свабхава_ - _вечное_ не существование в паратантре парикальпиты. Это уже больше похоже на абсолютную истину в европейском смысле - нечто всегда абсолютно верное. Расшифровывается, как вы навернео уже догадались - что нет атмана в пратитьясамутпаде.
Эти свабхавы представляют разные виды пустоты и т.п.

----------


## До

Да, если кто хочет со мной поговорить, заранее предупреждаю - все посты с подколами я буду игнорировать целиком, даже с одним маленьким подкольчиком. Эксперимент по такому виду общения я провёл и завершил. Извиняюсь у тех кому это доставило неудобства. Пожалуйста, только конкретные вопросы или чёткие аргументы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> По просьбе трудящихся на ниве концептуализации примеры:
> 1) Знание о том, что я делаю сомолеты, которые летают, а не падают;
> 
> 
> Все эти знания омрачены фактором сопутствующего переживания обладания или фактором сопутствующего переживания самобытия объекта знания. Один знает, что делает "летающие самолеты", а другой про него знает, что "на самом деле" тот делает "орудия убийства". Один знает, что его "Я" чем-то обладает (знанием, например), а другой знает, что "некому" обладать и/или "нечем".
> ......
> 
> Это я пояснил, а то может быть и не понятно, чем именно омрачены перечисленные знания.


Еще раз для особо продвинутых мыслителей...

Правильное мышление, которое делает возможным создание самолетов, актуально функционирующих...

И при чем здесь "Знание о том, что я делаю сомолеты, которые летают, а не падают"? Да, люди обусловленные двойственностью, с помощью правильного мышления, обусловленного двойственностью, создают предметы, которые имеют *предсказуемое поведение* во внешнем мире.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Самгьий ми кябпа - это "умом или мыслью не охватить" также то на что "ум не имеет проникновения"

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Цитата: "Окончательная истина дается знанием не на основе умозаключения, а прямо. "Невыразима в словах" - лажовый европейский перевод скорее всего "нирвикальпа" или какого-нибудь "нирвачана". Следует понимать - "это знание дано индивиду не через слова (не через вывод)". То есть, он не просто выучил слова, а прямо и ясно, относительно опыта, понимает смысл."

То что Праджняпарамита невыразима в словах это не лажовый перевод. В тибетском говорится: smra bsam brjod med shes rab pha rol phyin = совершенство мудрости невыразимо словами и мыслями.

----------


## Huandi

> То что Праджняпарамита невыразима в словах это не лажовый перевод.


Вариант "дается не словами" там думаете не уместен?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

А как окончательную истину можно дать или передать? Каждый ведь ее постигает на основе своего ума без того чтобы кто-то ее дал. Если бы ее давали то было бы все легко тогда.

----------


## Huandi

> Вариант "дается не словами" там думаете не уместен?
> 			
> 		
> 
> А как окончательную истину можно дать или передать? Каждый ведь ее постигает на основе своего ума без того чтобы кто-то ее дал. Если бы ее давали то было бы все легко тогда.


"Дается" тут это некий вид познания. Дано чувствами, дано мышлением\рассуждением, дано йогой.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Ну с этим более менее можно согласиться.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А есть еще сходные понятия трех свабхав...


И что это значит применителльно к объектам познания?
В каком смысле можно говорить об отсутствии атмана в воспринимаемом объекте, например, в арбузе?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вариант "дается не словами" там думаете не уместен?


Думаю, там скорее будет уместна формулировка "Понимается не в категориях рассудочного мышления".
Поскольку слова (любые) есть именно выражение этих категорий.

----------


## До

> И что это значит применителльно к объектам познания?
> В каком смысле можно говорить об отсутствии атмана в воспринимаемом объекте, например, в арбузе?


Там рассматривается не арбузы, а пратитьясамутпада. Арбуз может относиться к ПС как объект на основании которого возникает сознание, контакт, ведана, жажда, упадана и т.д. Пратитьясамутпада абсолютно пуста от атмана.

----------


## Huandi

> Думаю, там скорее будет уместна формулировка "Понимается не в категориях рассудочного мышления".


Вы придерживаетесь мнения, что ПП это абсурд и опора на самопротиворечие? Некий безумный бессмысленный текст, цель которого довести слушателя до опупения (отсутствия доверия к разуму)? Это распространенная западная трактовка.

----------


## Нико

Привет всем! У меня глючил интернет какие-то дни...

Хочу привести цитаты на обещанную тему из «Среднего ламрима» Цонкапы, предварительно только надо объяснить один термин:


Тиб. rigs shes,  санскр. yuktijnana – логическое сознание или рациональное познание. Этим термином обозначаются два вида сознания: неконцептуальное абсолютное сознание, свойственное  медитативному равновесию, в котором йогин напрямую познаёт пустоту; и концептуальное абсолютное сознание, которое познаёт пустоту посредством мысленного образа. Оба называются «рациональным познанием», скорее всего, потому, что порождены в результате логического анализа объекта на предмет соответствия его видимости реальному способу бытия.  

Значение понятий samvriti (kun rdzob) и satya (bden pa)

В ‘Ясных словах’ Чандракирти перечисляет три [значения санскритского термина] samvrti – 1) покров над реальностью ; 2) взаимозависимые объекты ; 3) мирские условности . Поскольку он поясняет, что последнее значение имеет свойство выражаемого объекта и средств его выражения, познающего и познаваемого, и так далее, то из этого следует, что в него входят не только субъективные условности – виды сознания и средства выражения – [но также и познаваемые и выражаемые объекты]. Тем не менее, [это лишь простая этимология, но не определение, так как] не все познаваемые и выражаемые объекты могут считаться относительной истиной, [поскольку пустота – познаваемый и выражаемый объект, но является абсолютной истиной] .
Первое из трёх [вышеупомянутых значений] – это samvrti как «сознание-покров», в отношении которого формы и прочее признаются истиной [в том смысле, что неведение считает их существующими так же, как они воспринимаются – т.е. самосущими]. Это неведение присваивает феноменам бытие в силу их собственной сущности, в то время как они её лишены . Это объясняется тем, что:

•	истинное бытие объектов невозможно, и, [следовательно, объекты, кажущиеся истинно существующими], представляются истинными лишь с точки зрения воспринимающего это сознания, а также
•	с точки зрения сознания, свободного от цепляния за истинное бытие, не существует представления об истинности [объектов, кажущихся истинно существующими].  

Более того, Чандракирти в том же ключе отмечает в «Приложении к ‘Коренному трактату о срединности’ (Нагарджуны)»: 

«Победитель сказал, что, поскольку неведение [т.е. цепляние за самобыие], скрывает [прямое восприятие] природы [способа бытия феноменов],
[Это неведение] – покров-над-всем (kun rdzob) , и он сказал, что те измышления, кажущиеся
Истиной из-за этого [неведения], есть относительная истина (kun rdzob bden) [т.к. они истинны с точки зрения скрывающего реальность цепляния за самобытие].
Вещи как измышления [существуют] относительно (kun rdzob tu)».  

В этой связи он же разъясняет в «Толковании ‘Приложения к «Коренному трактату о срединности» (Нагарджуны)’»:

«Таким образом, соотвественно, относительная истина представлена в силу омрачающего неведения, входящего в [двенадцать] звеньев [зависимого происхождения] сансары. Более того, для шраваков [архатов], пратьекабудд [архатов] и бодхисаттв [восьмого уровня], [полностью] отбросивших омрачающее неведение и видящих, что, [хотя] составные феномены [пусты от существования в силу собственных свойств, но кажутся таковыми], такие, как отражения и им подобные, по природе они искусственны [ложны], и не являются истиной, поскольку они не наделяют [формы и прочее] истинным [бытием]. Всё это обманывает незрелых [обычных существ], другие же [т.е. вышеупомянутые шраваки, пратьекабуды и бодхисаттвы] понимают, что всё это – простые условности , так как существуют зависимо, подобно иллюзиям фокусника и пр. [хотя и кажутся истинными, они лишены этого истинного бытия]». 
Вышеприведённая цитата не указывает на то, что 1) утверждение относительной истины как существующей есть утверждение её существования в силу неведения; 2) относительная истина не существует для шраваков, пратьекабудд и бодхисаттв, отбросивших омрачающее неведение. Первое объясняется следующим:

Поскольку, как было объяснено выше, омрачающее неведение есть сознание, цепляющееся за истинное бытие, объект его цепляния не существует даже условно, а относительная истина обязательно должна существовать условно. 

Следовательно, любая условность (kun rdzob, samvrti), являющася основой для установления относительного бытия феноменов  (kun rdzob tu yod pa, samvrtisat), не должна быть омрачающим неведением, принимаемым в качестве «покрова» (kun rdzob, samvrti) [в понятии «истина покрова» (kun rdzob bden pa, samvrtisatya)]. 

Второе объясняется следующим: 

Чандракирти утверждает, что для тех, кто отбросил покров, омрачающее неведение, нет покрова – сознания, цепляющегося за истинное бытие, -- с точки зрения которого [кажущиеся самосущими объекты] представляются истиной, и, следовательно, для них составные феномены -- не истина. Он не утверждает, что составные феномены не являются относительной истиной .   

Соответственно, утверждение Чандракирти о том, что составные феномены – для них простые условности, означает, что из «условного» и «истины» «истина» для них не очевидна, и поэтому термин «простые» [в выражении «простые условности»] исключает истину, но не относительную истину. Поэтому слова Чандракирти о двух – простых условностях и относительной истине – следует понимать именно так.   
В «Ясных словах» Чандракитри говорит: «То, что истинно в соответствии с мирскими условностями, есть мирская относительная истина» . В этой связи в его же «Толковании ‘Приложения к «Коренному трактату о срединности» (Нагарджуны)’» сказано: 


«То, что воспринимается [сознанием-]покровом как нечто истинное, и по отдельности кажется самосущим, хотя лишено самобытия, есть истина для ошибочных мирских условностей; поэтому это – мирская относительная истина».   

Следовательно, изречение Чандракирти в «Ясных словах» следует понимать в соответствии с этим ясным описанием истин с точки зрения покрова, то есть, разъяснённого выше неведения, и нельзя считать истинным  с точки зрения условностей:

•	поскольку иначе это противоречило бы системе, в которой бытие [объекта] в силу собственных свойств неприемлемо даже условно , а также
•	поскольку опровержение истинного бытия и доказательство отсутствия истинного бытия осуществляются условно.

В том же ключе следует понимать объяснение наставника Джнянагарбхи бытия в качестве относительной истины [не путая это с «условным бытием в качестве истины»]. 
. Оба эти изречения следует понимать как ясное указание на истину в соответствии с относительностью неведения, которое было разъяснено выше, а не на условно реальную истину. 
Возражение: В таком случае, поскольку ноумен [который, по сути, есть абсолютная истина] и два вида «самости» [которых вообще не существует], есть истина с точки зрения омрачающего сознания, цепляющегося за истинное бытие, они становятся относительной истиной. 
Ответ: Допускаю, что это, несомненно, было бы так, если бы нечто истинное лишь с точки зрения «покрова» – сознания, цепляющегося за истинное бытие – было  представлено как относительная истина, но я говорил не об этом. Здесь было дано лишь разъяснение «покрова», с точки зрения которого истина «относительной истины» есть истина, а также характер воспринимаемой им «истины» . 


Определение относительной истины

Каждый из этих внешних и внутренних феноменов имеет две природы – абсолютную и относительную. Если взять в качестве примера росток, [то это, соответственно], природа ростка, открывающаяся рациональному познанию, воспринимающему смысл реальности – подлинный объект познания, и природа  ростка, открывающаяся относительному сознанию, познающему обманчивый объект – ложный объект познания. Первое есть природа абсолютной	истины ростка, а второе –  природа его относительной истины. В этом ключе Чандракирти  говорит в «Приложении к ‘Коренному трактату о срединности’ (Нагарджуны»:

«[Будда] сказал, что у всех вещей есть две природы,
Которые открываются восприятию подлинного и ложного –
Объектом восприятия подлинного является реальность, 
А ложного -- относительная истина». 

Это указывает на то, что у ростка есть две две природы – природы двух истин, -- где абсолютная является объектом первого вида сознания, а относительная – второго. Здесь не имеется в виду, что одна и та же природа ростка сама по себе являются двумя истинами в зависимости от того, какое из двух видов сознания [его воспринимает] . В «Толковании ‘Приложения к «Коренному трактату о срединности» (Нагарджуны)’ Чандракирти говорит, что у каждой вещи есть две природы, где абсолютная открывается сознанию, воспринимающему смысл реальности, а относительная – сознанию, воспринимающему ложное:

«Преподано, что у всех вещей есть две природы – относительная и абсолютная».

Поскольку относительная истина, по сути, не является истиной, но истинна лишь с точки зрения сознания, цепляющегося за истинное бытие, для установления самого смысла  понятия «относительная истина» необходимо установить, что она ложна. Для того чтобы установить, что, к примеру, [такая относительная истина], как горшок, -- ложный объект познания, обманчивый объект, необходимо обрести воззрение, которое, в отношении данного субстрата, посредством рационального познания опровергает  умозрительный объект цепляния за истинное бытие. Ибо, без логического опровержения истинности, достоверное познание не сможет установить ложность. 
Несмотря на то, что горшки, шерстяное сукно и прочее являются относительной истиной, когда некое сознание устанавливает [их существование], ему нет необходимости [вместе с этим] устанавливать смысл относительной истины . Это сродни тому, что, хотя горшки, шерстяное сукно, и прочее иллюзорны, то есть,  кажутся самосущими, но лишены самобытия, сознание, которое устанавливает их [существование], необязательно устанавливает смысл их иллюзорности.
Следовательно, мнение о том, что в этой системе относительная истина горшков, шерстяного сукна, и прочего представлена с точки зрения сознания обычной личности, не постигшей воззрение о срединности, а их абсолютная истина представлена с точки зрения [познания] святого, является ошибочным. Ибо это утверждение противоречило бы тому, что говорит Чандракирти  в «Толковании ‘Приложения к «Коренному трактату о срединности» (Нагарджуны)’: 
«В этой связи то, что абсолютно для обычных существ, -- простая условность для святых в восприятии ими видимых объектов [за пределами медитативного равновесия, непосредственно познающего пустоту]. Природа этих [объектов] – пустота – для них абсолютна». 
Обычные личности воспринимают горшки и пр. как нечто истинное, что равнозначно приписыванию им абсолютного существования, и, следовательно, эти вещи – горшки и пр., в соответствии с их познанием имеют абсолютное бытие и [для них] не являются относительными объектами. Но, хотя с их точки зрения подобные горшки и пр. имеют абсолютное бытие, они являются условностями с точки зрения восприятия изначальной мудрости в потоке сознания святого,  видящего явления как нечто иллюзорное. Подобное [высшее] сознание не видит в них истины, и поэтому они являются простыми условностями. Это и имеет в виду Чандракирти. 
Тем не менее, поскольку он говорит, что их природа – абсолютная истина, нужно проводит различие между формулировками «горшки и пр. -- условности» и «их природа – абсолют для святых». Не следует, однако, говорить, что горшки и прочее – абсолют для святых:

* поскольку их рациональное познание, видящее смысл реальности, не находит никаких горшков и пр., 
* и поскольку сказано, что рациональное познание, видящее смысл реальности, обнаруживает смысл абсолютной истины.

Категории относительного

Мадхьямики-сватантрики утверждают, что, поскольку сознание, воспринимаемое как существующее в силу собственных свойств, несомненно, существует именно так, как оно воспринимается, деление объектов на реальные и нереальные не включает в себя субъекты [т.е. виды сознания]. Как сказал Джнянагарбха в «Делении двух истин» :

«Хотя эти явления внешне схожи, одни из них  
Способны функционировать, а другие – нет,
На основе чего условности делятся
На реальные и нереальные».  

[Однако] данная система [мадхьямиков-прасангиков] утверждает, что всё, что кажется существующим в силу собственных свойств тем, кто обладает неведением, -- видения сознания, омрачённого неведением. Поэтому в ней нет деления относительных объектов на реальные и нереальные.
Чандракирти отмечает в «Толковании ‘Приложения к «Коренному трактату о срединности» (Нагарджуны): «То, что ложно даже условно, не является относительной истиной». [Здесь он имеет в виду, что], поскольку, к примеру, отражение лица в зеркале не является истинным лицом с точки зрения относительного [познания] образованного обывателя, применительно к нему оно  не является относительной истиной. Тем не менее, поскольку это объект, обнаруживаемый [сознанием], воспринимающим ложный объект познания – обманчивый объект -- он считается относительной истиной. И так же, как познание, воспринимающее отражение в зеркале, заблуждается относительно являющегося ему объекта [в том, что отражение кажется самим лицом], так и те, кто обладает неведением, воспринимая пятно синего цвета и пр. как существующее в силу собственных свойств, заблуждаются относительно являющегося им  объекта. 
Если объект достоверного познания представить как истинный, то это противоречит представлению о нём ошибочного [сознания];  однако то же [ошибочное сознание] может сопровождать представление об относительности этого объекта. В противном случае, если бы не было [никакого] условно истинного бытия, то невозможно было бы вести речь об относительной истине, и на условном уровне ложные явления, такие как  иллюзорные [видимости], было бы невозможно представить в качестве относительной истины.  
Система прасангиков:

•	считает шесть видов сознания , не повреждённых поверхностными причинами изъянов, и шесть воспринимаемых ими объектов  относительно реальными, а также
*  а также считает шесть видов сознания, повреждённых поверхностными причинами изъянов , и шесть воспринимаемых ими объектов относительно нереальными, но
* делит относительные объекты на реальные и нереальные в соответствии лишь с мирскими, или условными, видами достоверного познания, без учёта рационального сознания, следующего за восприятием святого .
Следовательно, поскольку в [нашей] собственной системе Срединного пути  не стоит вопрос о различении восприятия обладающей неведением личностью 1) отражений в зеркале и пр. и 2) синего цвета и пр. по принципу достоверности или ошибочности [воспринимающих это видов сознания] в отношении являющегося им объекта, то в ней не проводится деление относительных объектов на реальные и нереальные. Чандракитри говорит в «Приложении к ‘Коренному трактату о Срединности’ (Нагарджуны)»:  

«Объекты мирских представлений, воспринимаемые
[Сознаниями] шести чувственных сил, не повреждённых [поверхностными причинами изъянов],
Истинны [или реальны] лишь в глазах общества [так как эти феномены, до постижения пустоты, невозможно постичь как сочетание видимости самобытия и пустоты от подобного бытия];
Всё остальное [то есть, воспринимаемое чувственными сознаниями, поверждённых поверхностными причинами изъянов, такими как отражения, эхо и пр.] считается нереальным лишь в глазах общества».

Что касается цепляния за существование личностей и феноменов в силу собственных свойств, то различают два его вида [врождённое и искусственно пробретённое]. Противоположность [искусственного] вида цепляния, вызванного, например, поверхностным влиянием на сознание ложных философских доктрин, не устанавливается условным достоверным познанием . Посему это исключение .  
Более того, несмотря на то, что изначальная мудрость, познающая многообразие [вещей] и освободившаяся от всех причин загрязнения предрасположенностями к неведению, имеет двойственное восприятие, она не заблуждается в отношении являющихся ей объектов. Причины этого уже были разъяснены в других сочинениях (84).

----------

Доржик (28.11.2009), Пилигрим (29.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Там рассматривается не арбузы, а пратитьясамутпада. Арбуз может относиться к ПС как объект на основании которого возникает сознание, контакт, ведана, жажда, упадана и т.д. Пратитьясамутпада абсолютно пуста от атмана.


Что же тогда имеет зависимое происхождение?

----------


## До

> Что же тогда имеет зависимое происхождение?


Дхармы конечно.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Нико, то что не в кавычках это ваше объяснение?

----------


## Huandi

> Всё остальное [то есть, воспринимаемое чувственными сознаниями, поверждённых поверхностными причинами изъянов, такими как отражения, эхо и пр.] считается нереальным *лишь* в глазах общества


"Лишь"?

----------


## Pavel

> Еще раз для особо продвинутых мыслителей...
> 
> Правильное мышление, которое делает возможным создание самолетов, актуально функционирующих...
> 
> И при чем здесь "Знание о том, что я делаю сомолеты, которые летают, а не падают"?


Вы чему возражаете, если не понимаете, что и при чем? Это был пример достоверного, но омраченного знания, как просил Хуанди, с соответствующим разъяснением, чем именно омрачено данное знание. Дело в том, что Хуанди считает, что достоверное знание не может быть омрачено, если не подменять предмета знания. Ему же приходится приводить примеры достоверных и противоположных знаний относительно одного предмета и разъяснять, чем такие знания омрачены.

А вот при чем здесь набор слов без сказуемого "Правильное мышление, которое делает возможным создание самолетов, актуально функционирующих..." не понятно. Чё сказать хотели, что у Вас персонально правильное мышление? Так этого никто не оспаривал. Конечно именно у Вас мышление правильное.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы придерживаетесь мнения, что ПП это абсурд и опора на самопротиворечие? Некий безумный бессмысленный текст, цель которого довести слушателя до опупения (отсутствия доверия к разуму)? Это распространенная западная трактовка.


В терминах рассудочного мышления окончательную истину можно высказать только в форме противоречия, которое "опустошает" разум, делая его восприимчивым.
Из двух видов реальности Сутры Праджняпарамиты учат высшей, которая недостижима для разума (= рассудочного, понятийного мышления).
Именно поэтому представления обычных людей опровергаются йогическим опытом.
Это вполне традиционная трактовка, совершенно не западная. У Вас трактовка, впрочем, тоже вполне буддийская, только трудно определить, взгляды какой именно школы Ва транслируете. Кажется, преимущественно все же сарвастивады.

----------


## Huandi

> В терминах рассудочного мышления окончательную истину можно высказать только в форме противоречия, которое "опустошает" разум, делая его восприимчивым.


Ясно, это и есть опупическая трактовка. У меня иное мнение о ПП (какое именно - я писал раньше).




> Это вполне традиционная трактовка, совершенно не западная.


В текстах для нее нет оснований, так как всё имеет ясные трактовки. Как в случае с  той "невыразимостью". Достаточно смотреть в комментарии.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Невыразимость постижения истины сравнивают со вкушением меда. Если кто-то вкусил мед, то он не сможет передать его вкус на словах и т.д..

----------


## Huandi

> Невыразимость постижения истины сравнивают со вкушением меда. Если кто-то вкусил мед, то он не сможет передать его вкус на словах и т.д..


Да, передать нельзя, но можно много чего сказать об этом. 


Вопрос к Сергею - считаете ли вы, что "противоречия опустошающие разум" (то есть, слова и концепты в определенной форме) дают истину?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В текстах для нее нет оснований, так как всё имеет ясные трактовки. Как в случае с  той "невыразимостью". Достаточно смотреть в комментарии.


Вероятно, в тех текстах, которые приемлемы лично для Вас.
Сравните:

*Из написанного в моем посте:*
*Из двух видов реальности* Сутры Праджняпарамиты учат *высшей, которая недостижима для разума* (= рассудочного, понятийного мышления).
Именно поэтому представления обычных людей опровергаются йогическим опытом.

*Из Бодхичарьяаватары:*
Относительная и высшая, 
*Таковы два вида реальности.* 
*Высшая реальность недостижима для разума, 
Ибо разум называют относительным*.

     В этой связи люди делятся на два вида: 
     Йогинов и обычных людей. 
* Представления обычных людей 
     Опровергаются [опытом] йогинов*. 

Из-за различия в степени познания 
Высшие йогины опровергают [представления] низших. 
Ибо и те, и другие обращаются к одинаковым примерам
Независимо от того, что они стремятся доказать.

Достаточно было переписать отрывок традиционного текста своими словами с сохранением смысла, чтобы Вы приняли его за "западную трактовку".
И чего стоит после этого Ваше "аналитичечское мышление"?

Впрочем, те комментарии, которые *Вы выбираете согласно своей вере*, скорее всего, содержат именно Вашу трактовку. Только ненадо подгонять под нее весь буддизм.

----------


## Huandi

> Из двух видов реальности Сутры Праджняпарамиты учат высшей, которая недостижима для разума (= рассудочного, понятийного мышления).
> Именно поэтому представления обычных людей опровергаются йогическим опытом.


"Йогический опыт" это тоже мышление (оно не относится к пяти эмпиричеким), только ясное и непосредственное, а не имеющее основой вывод, как в случае с ануманой. 




> Представления обычных людей 
> Опровергаются [опытом] йогинов.


Есть примеры, что именно опровергается? Чтобы понять, что имеется в виду. Может тут просто речь про жажду или атман, и т.п.




> Впрочем, те комментарии, которые Вы выбираете согласно своей вере, скорее всего, содержат именно Вашу трактовку.


Я выбираю согласно смыслу, излагаемому в текстах.


Вопрос к Сергею - считаете ли вы, что "противоречия опустошающие разум" (то есть, слова и концепты в определенной форме) дают истину?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Йогический опыт это прямое восприятие без концептуального мышления.

----------


## Huandi

> Йогический опыт это прямое восприятие без концептуального мышления.


Прямое восприятие того же, что до этого постигается выводом. То есть, правильно говорить - "не с помощью вывода". А уж называть ли представление, полученное в результате концептом или нет, вопрос скорее терминов.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, то что не в кавычках это ваше объяснение?


Нет, конечно же, это из Цонкапы.

А вот по повду абс. истины:

Абсолютная истина

В этом разделе три части: объяснение значения понятий paramartha и satya, объяснение определения абсолютной истины, и объяснение категорий абсолютной истины.

Объяснение значения понятий paramartha (don dam) и satya (bden pa)

Чандракирти говорит в «Ясных словах»: 

«Поскольку это объект , а также абсолют, это абсолютный объект . Поскольку также только это – истина , это истина абсолютного объекта». 

Таким образом, он утверждает, что как «объект», так и «абсолют» [применительно к пустоте] есть истина абсолютного объекта [т.е. истина, являющаяся абсолютным объектом] . 
Истинность абсолютной истины заключается в её безобманности. Более того, она не вводит мир в заблуждение, являясь одним образом, но в реальности существуя по-другому . Поэтому Чандракирти отмечает в «Толковании ‘Шестидесяти философских строф’ (Нагарджуны», что абсолютная истина существует лишь как мирская условность. Следовательно, понятие «истина» имеет два различных значения: 
•	в «относительной истине» «истина» [означает] «истина для сознания, цепляющегося за истинное бытие», и
•	в «абсолютной истине» [«истина» означает «безобманное»].

Объяснение определения абсолютной истины

В этом разделе две части: собственно определение абсолютной истины, и устранение возражений

Собственно определение абсолютной истины 

Абсолютная истина, согласно приведённой выше цитате из «Приложения» Чандракитри , определяется как то, что обнаружено при восприятии подлинного (реального) объекта познания. В «Толковании» этого Чандракитри поясняет:

«В этой связи, собственная сущность  абсолюта обнаруживается как объект особой изначальной мудрости тех, кто воспринимает реальное. Он не установлен в силу собственной сущности. Это -- одна природа [объекта, где вторая – его относительная природа]».  

Его слова о том, что [абсолют] обнаруживается незагрязнённой изначальной мудростью, познающей реальность, и не установлен по собственной природе, опровергают постулат о том, что, если в незагрязнённом медитативном равновесии что-либо обнаружено, оно должно быть истинно установленным. Он говорит об «особой изначальной мудрости», дабы подчеркнуть, что обнаруженного любой изначальной мудростью высших существ недостаточно, и только то, что обнаружено особой изначальной мудростью --- изначальной мудростью, знающей способ [бытия] – есть абсолютная истина. Слово «обнаружено» здесь означает «таким образом установлено этим сознанием», и то же самое – в отношении  условностей . 
Далее, что касается способа обнаружения:

* Когда больной катарактой  видит падающие волоски – основой чего служит видимость промежуточного пространства – другой, без катаракты, не видит на той основе даже видимость падающих волосков. 
* Так же и те, кто страдает катарактой неведения, цепляются за собственную сущность  совокупностей и прочего; [однако] с точки зрения способа восприятия реальности [буддами], устранивших все предраположенности к неведению, как и изначальной мудрости незагрязнённого медитативного равновесия Высшего ученика (арьи), не воспринимается даже тонкая двойственность, подобно глазам человека без катаракты. 
* Воспринимаемая таким образом природа есть абсолютная истина.  

Чандракирти говорит в «Приложении к ‘Коренному трактату о срединности’ (Нагарджуны)»: 

«Там, где [одним] из-за катаракты мерещатся
Ложные сущности, такие как падающие волоски, и прочее,
[Другие,] с ясным зрением, видят реальность [тех падающих волосков].  
Пойми это на данном примере».

А в «Толковании» этого он поясняет: 

«Природа совокупностей и прочего, воспринимаемая Бхагаванами, свободными от предрасположенностей к неведению, так же, как человек без катаракты видит падающие волоски , есть абсолютная истина этих [Будд] ». 

Воспринимаемый таким образом абсолют есть абсолютная природа, присущая каждому феномену, обладающему двумя природами.  Более того, она двояка – это природно чистая нирвана, то есть, пустота субстрата от самобытия, а также нирвана как истина пресечения, то есть просто та [природная пустота ума], свободная от любых семян омрачений. 
Следовательно, смысл утверждения Чандракирти в «Толковании ‘Шестидесяти философских строф’ (Нагарджуны», где он говорит: «-- ‘Является ли нирвана также относительной истиной?’ --  ‘Да, это так’», и затем: «Следовательно, нирвану следует считать лишь относительной истиной», состоит в том, что, когда говорится о существовании нирваны, абсолютной истины, она признаётся «просто существующей» с точки зрения условного сознания, относительной истины. Не следует думать, что в этой системе нирвана считается относительной истиной:

* поскольку даже в этом толковании объясняется, что три истины [истина страдания, истина источника и истина пути] являются относительной истиной, а нирвана – абсолютная истина, и в «Толковании ‘Приложения к «Коренному трактату о срединности’ (Нагарджуны)» Чандракитри также говорит, что три другие истины – относительная истина, в то время как истина пресечения – абсолютная истина, и

* поскольку в ответ на возражение о том, что, если нирвана признаётся как условно существующая, это противоречит утверждению, что она абсолютная истина, он говорит: «Её называют абсолютной истиной лишь с точки зрения мирских условностей».  

Следовательно, все вещи, считающиеся существующими, считаются таковыми в силу мирских условностей. В «Сутре Совершенства мудрости из ста тысяч строф»  Стотысячной Праджняпарамите» говорится: «Все эти вещи обозначены в зависимости от мирских условностей, но не с абсолютной точки зрения». Кроме того, Нагарджуна в «Семидесяти строфах о пустоте» отмечает:

«Пребывание, возникновение и разрушение, 
Бытие и небытие, низость, равенство и превосходство – 
Обо всём этом Будда говорил с точки зрения мирских выражений, 
Но не в силу [их] реальности [т.е. истинности]». 


Он говорит, что:

•	все разнообразные учения Победителя о трёх (возникновении, разрушении и пребывании) и о трёх (низости, посредственности и превосходстве), а также о бытии и небытии были изложены лишь с точки зрения мирских условностей
•	они не были изложены с точки зрения реальности, не представленной лишь в силу условностей.


Более того, что касается изречения наставника Джнянагарбхи [в его «Толковании ‘[Способа разделения] двух истин’ ] : «Будучи истиной в абсолютном смысле, это абсолютная истина», то, поскольку он также описывает рациональное познание как абсолют, он имеет в виду, что всё безобманное с его точки зрения есть истина. Он не предполагает наличие у [абсолютной истины] истинного бытия, способного выдержать критический анализ, так как в своём трактате отрицает истинное бытие всех феноменов. 
Таким образом, 

•	мы согласны с утверждением «если абсолютное не является истинным абсолютно [т.е. с точки зрения рационального сознания, называемого абсолютом], то относительное не является истиной условно [т.е. с точки зрения условного достоверного познания]».  
•	Но, если утверждать [как говорит Долпопа], что, «если абсолют не существует абсолютно, то относительное не существует условно, то это равносильно [абсурдному] утверждению «если отрицание истины [т.е. отсутствия истинного бытия] лишено истинного [бытия], то [относительное как] субстрат отрицания [не существует условно и, значит,] существует истинно».

Это так, поскольку абсолютная истина считается простым отрицанием истины [т.е. отсутствием истинного бытия] в субстрате отрицания, и поскольку несуществование субстратов на условном уровне указывает на то, что они не существуют ложно [и, значит, существуют истинно] . [Утверждать подобное]  было бы даже крайне бессмысленно, поскольку основы отрицания [истинного бытия] должны быть ложными в силу самого факта несуществования субстратов (явлений) как истинных, иными словами, отсутствия у них истинного бытия .
Следовательно, хотя для установления существования чего бы то ни было на условном уровне нет необходимости устанавливать это рациональным сознанием,  анализирующим реальность, подобный предмет не должен быть выявлен как ложный никоим видом достоверного познания, будь то условное или рациональное. Чандракирти в «Толковании ‘Шестидесяти философских строф’ (Нагарджуны)» объясняет, что, поскольку присваиваемым совокупностям условно присущи четыре качества - непостоянство и прочее  -- представление об этих четырёх не является ошибочным в соответствии с этим [условным сознанием], но четыре [противоположных] качества -- постоянство и прочее  -- не присущи совокупностям даже на относительном увовне, поэтому представление о них ошибочно в соответствии с этим [условным сознанием]. Он же отмечает в  «Приложении к ‘Коренному трактату о срединности’ (Нагарджуны)»:
«Сущности [такие как постоянное «я», основной принцип, и прочее], воображаемые иноверцами [,побуждаемыми лжевоззрениями и мнимыми доводами,],
Тревожимыми сном неведения,
И [эти лошади, слоны, вода и прочее], воображаемые как иллюзии фокусника, миражи и прочее –
Просто не существуют даже как мирские [условности]». 

Поскольку он говорит, что самость, основной принцип , и прочее, представляемое [небуддийскими] иноверцами, а также явления, воображаемые как лошади, слоны и прочее в иллюзиях фокусника, не существуют даже условно, представление о том, что в системе прасангиков то, что существует только с точки зрения ошибочного сознания, считается условно существующим – лишь безосновательное предположение. Ни один из других великих поборников Срединного пути  этого не признаёт. 
В «Приложении к ‘Коренному трактату о срединности’ (Нагарджуны)» Чандракирти признаёт субъект и объект равнозначными с точки зрения бытия или небытия; здесь имеется в виду не просто бытие и небытие в целом, но самосущее бытие и небытие . 
Следовательно, в то время как то, что признаётся условно существующим, представляется как существующее в силу номинальных условностей, не всё, что представляется как существующее в силу номинальных условностей, признаётся как  условно существующее . [Феномены] считаются существующими лишь в силу условностей, но слово «лишь» исключает всё, что не является субъективной условностью; оно вовсе не исключает то, что данный объект установлен достоверным познанием. Это следует понимать следующим образом. Данная система не соответствует [тем системам, которые]:
•	утверждают объект как существующий, если, не удовлетворившись его утверждением в силу условного обозначения, обнаруживают его в ходе исследования на предмет того, каким образом обозначенный объект –  установленный не просто в силу обозначения – существует в действительности. 
•	но утверждают, что нечто не обнаруженное не существует.

Вместо этого:

•	Данная система утверждает, что, если бы в ходе подобного исследования что-либо было обнаружено, оно обладало бы истинным бытием.
•	Следовательно, она не признаёт даже условного существования чего бы то ни было, обнаруженного в процессе подобного анализа. 
•	Тем самым она разграничивает анализ и не-анализ в отношении реальности.
•	Поэтому она считает, что, если бы нечто существовало в силу собственных свойств, то объекты, не просто установленные в силу субъективных условностей, существовали бы по собственной природе. 
•	Вследствие этого она даже условно не признаёт самобытие, существование в силу собственных свойств [объекта], либо его существование по собственной природе. 
Но я уже подробно объяснил всё это в других сочинениях (85).

Опровержение возражений

Возражение: Если изначальная мудрость Будды, знающая способ [бытия феноменов], обнаруживает абсолютную истину, как это может не противоречить:

1)	Описанию Чандракирти того, каким образом видение реальности означает невидение всего, в «Толковании ‘Приложения к «Коренному трактату о срединности» (Нагарджуны)’»:

 «Вопрос: Разве подобная природа не является невидимой? Тогда как же они могли её увидеть? 
Ответ: Это, действительно, верно, но говорится, что они видят её посредством не-видения». 

и процитированному им в качестве источника объяснения [в «Сутре вхождения в две истины»]  о том, что абсолютная истина находится за пределами даже объектов всеведущей мудрости; 
2)  его объяснению, что на уровне состояния будды движения умов и ментальных факторов полностью прекращаются;
3) и его объяснению в связи с обсуждением десяти сил, что, когда будды не видят совокупности и пр., они познают все феномены?

Ответ: Изречение «Они видят её посредством не-видения» не означает не-видение никаких объектов, но указывает на то, что, если бы эти объекты, [явленные] в силу завесы неведения, существовали в [собственной] реальности, то изначальная мудрость незагрязнённого медитативного равновесия высших существ должна была бы их воспринимать, но она их не воспринимает, и поэтому они видят реальность посредством не-видения всего этого. Ибо сказано, что благодаря невосприятию отрицаемого объекта – несмотря на то, что, если бы он существовал, он подлежал бы восприятию – постигается то, что противоположно отрицаемому объекту [и, поэтому, видится пустота, о которой нельзя сказать, что «не видится ни что»]. Смысл изречения «не-видение есть превосходное видение» следует понимать так же. 
Более того, в этом же ключе в «Собрании строф Совершенства мудрости»  говорится: 

«Татхагата учит, что тот, кто не видит формы,
Не видит ощущения, не видит различения,
Не видит намерения, не видит 
Сознание, ум – таково переживание дхармы.  

Существа говорят: ‘Я вижу пространство!’ 
Как можно его увидеть? Исследуй это. 
Татхагата учил, что таково же и ви́дение дхармы. 
Это вИдение не выразить на другом примере».  

Здесь имется в виду, что «невидимое» -- это совокупности, а «видимое» -- дхарма , то есть, реальность , как в изречении: «тот, кто видит зависимое происхождение, видит дхарму». 
Далее, в качестве примера здесь можно привести пространство, которое является простым отсутствием осязаемых препятствующих предметов, и его ви́дение, или постижение, означает невосприятие каких-либо препятствий, в данном случае являющихся отрицаемым объектом, которые, в случае их наличия, подлежали бы зрительному восприятию. В этом [примере] «видимое» есть пространство, а «невидимое» -- осязаемые препятствия. Последние две строки опровергают представление о том, что при ви́дении синего цвета [к примеру], видится реальность, так как вИдение реальности не является ви́дением, в соответствии с примером [вИдения пространства]. А утверждение, что пять совокупностей  невидимы, указывает на то, что субстраты  [т.е. эти феномены] невидимы в свете восприятия реальности незагрязнённым медитативным равновесием.  
В «Сутре вхождения в две истины»  сказано: 

«Боги! Абсолютная истина лежит за пределами [объектов всех видов сознания],  включая объекты наивысшей во всех отношениях всеведущей изначальной мудрости; она не может быть выражена словами ‘абсолютная истина!’». 

Здесь объясняется, что при произнесении слов «абсолютная истина» [её] невозможно увидеть в соответствии с восприятием субъекта и объекта по отдельности. Следовательно, эта цитата служит источником для [представления об абсолюте как об] исчезновении двойственного восприятия, но не источником для [суждения о том], что Будда не имеет постижения абсолюта. 
Более того, Чандракирти отмечает в «Толковании ‘Приложения к «Коренному трактату о срединности» (Нагарджуны)’» : 

«Не касаясь составных вещей, оно осуществляет только природу , и тем самым познаётся реальность; следовательно, [существо, обладающее таким знанием], называют ‘буддой’». 

Чандракирти говорит, что, с точки зрения восприятия реальности изначальной мудростью будды, знающей способ [бытия феноменов], познаётся только ноумен [абсолютная истина], без малейшего соприкосновения с относительным миром. 

Изречение о «прекращении движения умов и ментальных факторов» означает, что при осуществлении реальности процесс мыслетворения останавливается, и не указывает на то, что [в том состоянии] нет умов и ментальных факторов. В «Ясных словах» Чандракирти отмечает, что изречение об отсутствии движения ума указывает на отсутствие процесса мыслетворения:

«Если мыслетворение – движение ума, то, будучи лишённой его, реальность  свободна от умопостроений. В сутре сказано: ‘Что есть абсолютная истина? Если она лишена даже движения ума, что говорить о буквах?»

Далее, в «Толковании ‘Приложения к «Коренному трактату о срединности» (Нагарджуны)’» Чандракитри говорит, что [движение мысли] не прекращается до конца в состоянии медитативного равновесия Высшего ученика [арьи], но навсегда прекращается лишь в состоянии будды. 
Более того, в «Толковании ‘Приложения к «Коренному трактату о срединности» (Нагарджуны)’» Чандракитри доказывает, опираясь на цитаты из первоисточника, что, если бы природа не существовала, то лишения, преперпеваемые бодхисаттвами ради её постижения, были бы бессмысленны: 

«Вопрос: Кроме того, какова их природа [т.е. какова природа, постигаемая бодхисаттвами]? 
Ответ: Это нечто несозданное и не зависимого ни от чего иного, природа, постигаемая сознанием, свободного от катаракты (от всех искажений) неведения. Вопрос: Существует ли она? 
Ответ: Кто возьмётся утверждать, что она не существует? Если бы её не существовало, зачем тогда бодхисаттвы осваивают пути совершенств [парамит]? Ибо именно с целью постижения этого ноумена [абсолютной истины] бодхисаттвы претерпевают сотни лишений». 
В качестве источника он приводит цитату из «Сутры [облака драгоценностей]» :

 «Сын благородной семьи! Если бы абсолюта не существовало, поведение во имя чистоты не имело бы смысла, и возникновение Татхагат не имело бы смысла. Поскольку абсолют существует, сказано, что бодхисаттвы – знатоки абсолютного». 

Он цитирует сутру, доказывая, что абсолютная истина существует, так как, если бы она не существовала:

1.	выполнение практики ради [обретения] чистоты конечной нирваны было бы бессмысленным;
2.	приход в этот мир Будды ради того, чтобы ученики могли постичь абсолют, был бы бессмысленным, поскольку они не могли бы его постичь;
3.	великие бодхисаттвы не были бы знатоками абсолютной истины.


Следовательно, представления о том, что система этого великого наставника якобы проповедует то, что абсолютная истина не является объектом познания,  и что в медитативном равновесии высших существ [арьев] нет изначальной мудрости, познающей реальность, -- всего-навсего ложные домыслы.
Далее, в «Толковании ‘Приложения к «Коренному трактату о срединности» (Нагарджуны)’» Чандракирти говорит:

«Следовательно, то, что ‘реальность постигается’, утверждается [только] на основе обозначения; в действительности нет познания чего бы то ни было кем бы то ни было, поскольку и познающий, и объект нерождены». 

Первая часть [данной цитаты] означает, что постулат о постижении реальности, где изначальная мудрость [субъект] и реальность [объект] считаются отдельными друг от друга, выдвигается лишь с точки зрения условного сознания, но не этой изначальной мудрости. То, что познающий нерождён, означает, что он стал подобен воде, вливаемой в воду, касательно смысла отсутствия самосущего возникновения .  
Что касается утверждения [Чандракирти в «Толковании ‘Приложения к «Коренному трактату о срединности» (Нагарджуны)’»]:

«Поскольку ум и ментальные функции не действуют в отношении реальности -- объекта изначальной мудрости, -- она осуществляется только телом», 

то оно означает, что объект осуществления – это реальность; субъективное средство её осуществления -- это изначальная мудрость, а осуществляет, или познаёт её, Тело Полного Наслаждения [Самбхогакая] (87). Если говорить о способе осуществления реальности этим Телом, то это происходит посредством пресечения умопостроений и ментальных факторов, как было объяснено выше. Это следует объяснения Чандракитри в «Толковании ‘Приложения к «Коренному трактату о срединности» (Нагарджуны)’», что высшее Тело, посредством которого осуществляется реальность, обладает природой покоя, так как свободно от умов и ментальных факторов.           
[Представление о том, что] будда не воспринимает совокупности и пр. является отрицанием высшего знания всех существующих объектов во всём их многообразии, поскольку «существующее» и «непознаваемое буддой» --  взаимоисключающие понятия. Следовательно, разнообразные объекты обязатально должны являться высшему знанию, познающему многообразие [феноменов]. Поскольку в этой системе [прасангиков] не признаётся высшее знание без внешней формы [являющегося объекта], то [объекты познаются всеведущим сознанием] посредством их внешнего проявления. К тому же, многообразие являющихся  объектов делится на два вида: 1) большие и малые знаки будды, не осквернённые скрытыми отпечатками неведения, и 2) нечистые неодушевлённые и одушевлённые предметы, и т.д., осквернённые скрытыми отпечатками неведения. В исчезновении первого их вида при достижении состояния будды нет смысла, а второй исчезает, так как исчезает его причина. 
Что касается способа их проявления, то, когда большие и малые знаки будды являются человеку, ещё не отбросившему неведение, они кажутся существующими в силу собственных свойств, в то время как в действительности его лишены, но не по причине возникновения самих объектов в силу скрытых отпечатков неведения, а из-за омрачённости [воспринимающего] субъекта скрытыми отпечатками  неведения. Ибо эти [большие и малые знаки будды] не являются тому субъекту [то есть, сознанию будды,] с точки зрения явления таким образом другим личностям, но являются таким образом с собственной точки зрения [будды] .
С другой стороны, изначальной мудрости будды, знающей всё многообразие [феноменов], такие объекты, как формы и звуки  – которые являются тем, кто не отбросил неведение, как существующие в силу собственных свойств, в то время как лишены подобного бытия, -- видятся таковыми лишь с точки зрения восприятия [этих феноменов] личностями, осквернёнными неведением. Вне зависимости от их восприятия таким образом другими личностями сам будда их не воспринимает. Следовательно, будда познаёт формы и т.д., которые кажутся самосущими, но в действительности лишены самобытия, также в соответствии с их проявлением перед теми, кто омрачён неведением, но, вне зависимости от  восприятия их таковыми подобными личностями, со своей собственной точки зрения Будда не познаёт их в таком виде. Таким образом, сознание будды никоим образом не может заблуждаться, воспринимая подобные явления, поскольку их проявление – следствие не осквернённости изначальной мудрости, но того важнейшего фактора, что изначальная мудрость должна познавать все без исключения объекты познания. 
Итак, с точки зрения самого высшего знания всего многообразия, все вещи предстают в свете  бессамостности и отсутствия самобытия, то есть, как нечто ложное, как иллюзия, и не являются как истины. Когда [феномены] являются этой изначальной мудрости с точки зрения восприятия их теми, кто омрачён неведением, это лишь их простое проявление , истинное для других личностей.  
Далее, в «Шестидесяти философских строфах» Нагарджуна говорит:

«Знатоки вещей видят их
Как непостоянные и обманчивые,
Скопление , пустоту,
Бессамостность и вакуум». 

Также, Чандракирти поясняет, что тот, кто довёл до совершенства свои деяния [в практике, т.е. будда], видит вещи таким образом. 
В  том же ключе  Джнянагарбха отмечает в «Делении двух истин», что [эта изначальная мудрость] ясно и непосредственно воспринимает всё многообразие:

«Всеведущий непосредственно видит
Всё зависимо возникшее
Именно так, как оно является --
Без какой-либо воображаемой сущности». 

Там же он объясняет, что [будды] никогда не выходят из медитативного сосредоточения [самадхи], в котором умиротворено двойственное восприятие:

«Поскольку то, что не видит познающего,
Познаваемые объекты и самость, прочно пребывает
Благодаря невозникновению знаков,
[Будды] не выходят [из самадхи]». 

Несмотря на то, что для тех, кто неверно понимает эти два объяснения, утверждение и того, и другого [что будда видит только недвойственно, и что он видит вещи по отдельности], а не одного из них, должно казаться противоречием, в действительности противоречия здесь нет. Ибо, хотя два вида изначальной мудрости – воспринимающая реальность и воспринимающая многообразие [феноменов] – по сути едины, они, в зависимости от своих соответствующих объектов [т.е. абсолюта и относительного], могут функционировать как рациональное сознание и условное сознание без малейшего противоречия. 
Более того, это зависит от правильного понимания того, что нет ни толики противоречия между двумя различными способами обнаружения [объектов] двумя видами достоверного познания – рациональным и условным – применительно к одному субстрату [т.е. одному объекту] на этапе первоначального [причинного] воззрения. На этапе плода [состояния будды], когда два вида изначальной мудрости соприкасаются со своими объектами, если как следует усвоить не только это [что они не противоречивы], но также и то, какое из двух видов достоверного познания [абсолютная или условная изначальная мудрость] становится таковым в отношении объекта, то можно понять и то, что два субъекта [т.е. высшее знание способа и высшее знание многообразия] не действуют на единой основе [т.е. не являются единым сознанием, которое одновременно является высшим знанием способа и высшим знанием многообразия] , хотя объекты [этих двух] не постигаются  в отдельности. И, благодаря пониманию этого, будут поняты и  чрезвычайно тонкие положения, касаемые определения двух истин (88).

----------

Доржик (28.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Мой дедушка лама говорил что это очень трудно уловить смысл между относительной и абсолютной истиной. Найти середину между ними и затем для себя уже точно определиться. Ведь всегда происходит скатывание в ту или иную сторону что вещи или существуют или не существуют. Для этого понимания нужно очень много много заслуг говорил дедушка. Получается что вещи все-таки существуют, но не таким образом как мы о них думаем. Это очень интересно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть примеры, что именно опровергается? Чтобы понять, что имеется в виду. Может тут просто речь про жажду или атман, и т.п.


Я уже писал, что я об этом думаю.
С т.зр. йогического опыта весь воспринимаемый мир есть результат концептуализации. Эта концептуализация начинается сразу после того, как индивидуальный поток сознания в посмертном состоянии выходит из опыта переживаиня изначального ума ясного света.
Поэтому можно сказать, что весь феноменальный опыт (например, зеленость арбуза, его вес, форма и т.д.) полностью иллюзорен; достоверным он является лишь в том смысле, что реально отображает кармические условия, созданные самим индивидом (= инд. поток сознания), который этот опыт переживает.
Из этого следует, что для того, кто полностью преодолел свою карму (= пробудился, стал буддой) мир в подлинном смысле НИКАКОЙ. Поэтому можно сказать, что Будда "соглашается" видеть иллюзорность из сострадания к ЖС; у него самого нет собственных причин видеть мир так или иначе.

Для нас же результат нашего кармического видения является принудительным.

Но здесь есть еще один важный аспект: поскольку природа будды представляет для всякого ЖС основу его мышления, можно также сказать, что и все живые существа также строят окружающую действительность своей буддовостью, творческим импульсом своего осознавания (тиб. rtsal), только не знают об этом.
Это незнание и есть неведение.

----------


## Huandi

> Я уже писал, что я об этом думаю.


Есть пример в каком-нибудь комментарии на то место или нет? Личные мнения стоит обсуждать уже потом, когда будет ясен смысл, как он понимается в традиции.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вопрос к Сергею - считаете ли вы, что "противоречия опустошающие разум" (то есть, слова и концепты в определенной форме) дают истину?


Только в том смысле, что они могут стать косвенной причиной пробуждения. А главная причина - сам ум. Например, Наропе, чтобы пробудиться, потребовался удар ботинком по голове.
Здесь нет общих правил; все зависит от индивидуальной кармы. Поэтому все формулировки, будучи концептами, могут претендовать лишь на статус относительной истины. Так же как и вполне правдивое утверждение "Этот арбуз - зеленый".

----------


## Huandi

> Наропе, чтобы пробудиться, потребовался удар ботинком по голове.


Ваше мнение понятно. Я же считаю, что для пробуждения требуется пресечение жажды и т.п.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть пример в каком-нибудь комментарии на то место или нет? Личные мнения стоит обсуждать уже потом, когда будет ясен смысл, как он понимается в традиции.


Нужно поискать.
Пока на вскидку рассуждение Далай-ламы на аналогичную тему:

Вопрос: Каково соотношение между рационально-аналитическим пониманием и пониманием, которое невозможно выразить словами? 
Ответ: *В священных текстах снова и снова повторяется, что глубинное переживание пустоты от самобытия — конечной, определенной реальности — немыслимо и невыразимо.* Однако неоднократно подчеркивается и другая мысль: для постижения этого способа бытия необходимо углубиться в изучение великих философских трактатов и осваивать аналитическое мышление. Поэтому, когда говорят, что реальность немыслима и невыразима, подразумевают состояние за пределами объектов рационального понимания и анализа, так как реальность как таковая, которую переживает арья в состоянии медитативного равновесия, не может быть выражена словами и не может служить объектом рационального сознания обычного существа. 

Необходимо усвоить, что существуют три вида мудрости: мудрость, проистекающая от слушания, мудрость, проистекающая от размышления, и мудрость, проистекающая от медитации. Применительно к мудрости, проистекающей от слушания, и мудрости, проистекающей от размышления, реальность не может быть немыслимой и невыразимой. В противном случае эти два вида мудрости не могли бы существовать! Если бы реальность была невыразимой во всех отношениях, Будда не проронил бы ни единого слова.

И всё же после многократных раздумий о смысле хорошо известных вам учений и *после того как ваше созерцание достигнет уровня уверенности, проистекающей от медитации, возникает особое переживание. Это новое постижение совершенно не похоже на предыдущее понимание на уровне слов или анализа — оно немыслимо и невыразимо.*

----------


## До

> С т.зр. йогического опыта весь воспринимаемый мир есть результат концептуализации.


По идее органы восприятия (глаз и т.п.) не концептуализируют.

----------

Доржик (28.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Уже ведь обсудили, что "немыслимо и невообразимо" - "скорее всего, это bsam gyis mi khyab pa ". И что смысл термина - "Если так, то это слово означает просто мышление высшего качества, необычайное, и только. "Немыслимо" разве что в значении возгласа "как же это необычно!".". Зачем снова постить это место и снова жирно выделять?

----------


## Нико

А то, что я вам привела про "рациональное познание" из Цонкапы -- вы оба просто проигнорировали? и продолжаете сцепляться рогами?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По идее органы восприятия (глаз и т.п.) не концептуализируют.


Беда только в том, что нашему сознанию это совершенно неизвестно.
Действительно, первый момент восприятия осуществляется "силой буддовости" и неконцептуален. Но в следующий момент на это восприятие накладывается концепт, и в сознании мы имеем дело только с ними. И принимаем их за подлинную реальность.

Нужно только учитывать, что и это описание достаточно условно: в подлинном смысле нет ничего, что можно было бы воспринимать.

----------

Caddy (28.11.2009), Echo (28.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А то, что я вам привела про "рациональное познание" из Цонкапы -- вы оба просто проигнорировали? и продолжаете сцепляться рогами?


У тебя который там час? У нас три ночи. Думаешь, в это время можно такие тексты читать? Завтра уж...
Всем привет, я спать пошел.

----------


## Нико

> У тебя который там час? У нас три ночи. Думаешь, в это время можно такие тексты читать? Завтра уж...
> Всем привет, я спать пошел.


Но тебе их редактировать, так что уж прочти, когда выспишься....

----------


## До

> *С т.зр. йогического опыта* весь воспринимаемый мир есть результат концептуализации.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Беда только в том, что нашему сознанию это совершенно неизвестно. Действительно, первый момент восприятия осуществляется "силой буддовости" и неконцептуален. Но в следующий момент на это восприятие накладывается концепт, и в сознании мы имеем дело только с ними. И принимаем их за подлинную реальность.


Видимо с т.з. обычного восприятия. Или с т.з. йогического опыта на восприятие обычного человека.
Вы же сами цитировали:  "_Именно поэтому представления обычных людей опровергаются йогическим опытом_." "Представления обычных людей" = концепты, которые 'принимаются за подлинную реальность'. И которые опровергаются йогическим опытом. Так ок.




> Нужно только учитывать, что и это описание достаточно условно: в подлинном смысле нет ничего, что можно было бы воспринимать.


Если сделать акцент на "что", то ок.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Уже ведь обсудили, что "немыслимо и невообразимо" - "скорее всего, это bsam gyis mi khyab pa ". И что смысл термина - "Если так, то это слово означает просто мышление высшего качества, необычайное, и только. *"Немыслимо" разве что в значении возгласа "как же это необычно!"*.


Поняла, Нико?
В следующий раз, как будешь переводить Его Святейшество и услышишь bsam gyis mi khyab pa, ни в коем случае не переводи "немыслимо", чтобы не вводить в заблуждение Западную публику.

Переводи как Хуанди велит: "Аллилуйя!"

----------

Нико (29.11.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Переводи как Хуанди велит: "Аллилуйя!"


Я такого не говорил.

Вы ведь сами привели значения термина? 
*bsam gyis mi khyab pa* 
IW: beyond concept, inconceivable 
JH: Hopkins' Translations: [thought-by-not-covered]; inconceivable; unthinkable
Sanskrit: {MSA}acintya
JV: inconceivable 
RB: incredible/ inconceivable/ unimaginable/ suprarational; unfathomable by ordinary thought/ imagination; isc. infinite 
RY: inconceivable, unimaginable, incredible, ineffable, unthinkable, suprarational; unfathomable by ordinary thought 
RY: beyond imagination, unimaginable, incredible, unthinkable, unbelievable 
RY: myriad {'khrul snang bsam gyis mi khyab pa} myriad hallucinations 
YG: a-cintya 

acintya mfn. inconceivable , surpassing thought  

Тут нет значения, что это вне мышления. "Unthinkable" и прочие слова не это означают.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вопрос к Сергею - считаете ли вы, что "противоречия опустошающие разум" (то есть, слова и концепты в определенной форме) дают истину?


Дают в том смысле, что при определенных условиях могут пробудить в уме переживание постижения, каковое есть знание умом самого себя, своей изначальной природы.
"*Достижения нет*, и, зная это, бодхисаттвы не имеют страха, *а потому достигают* освобождения". Примерно как-то вот так.

Эта праджня потому и парам-ита, что своими формулировками уводит ум "на другой берег", за пределы концептуализации.

----------


## Huandi

> Вопрос к Сергею - считаете ли вы, что "противоречия опустошающие разум" (то есть, слова и концепты в определенной форме) дают истину?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Дают в том смысле, что при определенных условиях могут пробудить в уме переживание постижения, каковое есть знание умом самого себя, своей изначальной природы.


А если такого постижения не происходит, то это ложь, так считаете?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я такого не говорил.
> 
> Вы ведь сами привели значения термина? 
> *bsam gyis mi khyab pa* 
> acintya mfn. inconceivable , surpassing thought  
> 
> Тут нет значения, что это вне мышления. "Unthinkable" и прочие слова не это означают.


bsam gyis = умом (творительный падеж)
mi khyab = it doesn't follow/ pervade, there is no pervasion; не проникнуть.

"то, во что ум не может проникнуть" - это и значит "немыслимый", "не постижимый для ума" но совершенно не в значении эмоционального восклицания "невероятно".
Такое восклицание в тибетских текстах передается обычно междомением, например, кье-хо.

----------


## Huandi

Ни в одном языке мира, включая санскрит, "немыслимо", "не поддается описанию" и т.п. не имеет буквального значения. Обычно есть конкретный смысл.  Если человек говорит "я сейчас такое видел, словами не описать, сейчас расскажу", то никто в нелогичности его не упрекает.  Уже несколько раз тут говорили - йогическое познание осуществляется тем же манасом (умом), что и концептуальное. Просто нет в буддизме еще чего-то, чем можно знать. Нет никакого "над-ума". Ачинтя тут, думаю, имеет значение как раз йогического познания, то есть не при помощи вывода.

----------

Aleksey L. (30.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ачинтя тут, думаю, имеет значение как раз йогического познания, то есть не при помощи вывода.


А почему такое познание получило наименование acintya?

----------


## Huandi

Не название, а скорее одно из качеств. Я уже написал, почему.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ни в одном языке мира, включая санскрит, "немыслимо", "не поддается описанию" и т.п. не имеет буквального значения. Обычно есть конкретный смысл.


Думаю, Вы неправы.
Например, Чоки Ньима говорит об этом термине так:
The great master Nagarjuna said, "There is no samsara apart from your own thoughts." Samsara is based on thought; *samsara is made by thought*.
*The most subtle type of obscuration is to simply conceive of something - like simply thinking, "It is."* Any notion we may hold is still a way of conceptualizing the three spheres: subject, object and action. Whenever there is a thought which conceives the three spheres, karma is created.

Соответсвенно, немыслимое, unconceiveble будет восприятие, не позволяющее вынести суждение "это есть" или "этого нет". Результат такого познания не может быть выражен в словах иначе, чем через самоотрицающее утверждение. Что и делается в сутрах Праджняпарамиты.




> Нет никакого "над-ума".


Есть "изнчальный ум", sems nyid.
Учителя объяснют его как внерассудочный ум; он и познает то, что невыразимо в понятиях обычного ума.

Обратите внимание, кстати, как он объясняет джнея-аварану - most subtle type of obscuration .

А также samsara is made by thought - все кармическое видение вместе с его "законами природы" порождается тонкой формой рассудочного мышления.

----------


## Huandi

> Соответсвенно, немыслимое, unconceiveble будет восприятие


Йогапратякша и есть именно _восприятие_, то есть то, что отлично от выводного. При этом, это восприятие умом, знание умом. Не чем-то еще.




> не позволяющее вынести суждение "это есть" или "этого нет".


Это объясняется через правильное понимание - в каком смысле нечто есть (как наличный феномен, татхата), а в каком нет (как свабхавы, как истинной опоры для жажды, и т.п.)




> Есть "изнчальный ум", sems nyid.


Природа ума - способность иметь объект.




> внерассудочный ум


"Рассудочный" скорее всего "знание через вывод".

----------


## Сергей А

> Мой дедушка лама говорил что это очень трудно уловить смысл между относительной и абсолютной истиной. Найти середину между ними и затем для себя уже точно определиться. Ведь всегда происходит скатывание в ту или иную сторону что вещи или существуют или не существуют. Для этого понимания нужно очень много много заслуг говорил дедушка. Получается что вещи все-таки существуют, но не таким образом как мы о них думаем. Это очень интересно.


Все правильно. Абсолютная истина отличается от относительной наличием веры. Без веры нет ни одной абсолютной истины, пусть кто-нибудь попробует привести пример :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Все правильно. Абсолютная истина отличается от относительной наличием веры. Без веры нет ни одной абсолютной истины, пусть кто-нибудь попробует привести пример


_Абсолютная истина_ в буддийском смысле (т.е. парамартха дхармы), это например - глаз, видимое, зрительное сознание. Никакой веры для этого не требуется.

----------


## Сергей А

> _Абсолютная истина_ в буддийском смысле (т.е. парамартха дхармы), это например - глаз, видимое, зрительное сознание. Никакой веры для этого не требуется.


А с оптическими обманами как быть?

----------


## До

> А с оптическими обманами как быть?


А что с ним быть? Все равно он отноится к видимому. (А не, например, слышимому.) Абсолютна тут не какая-то заумная абстракция, а вполне простая штука.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Все правильно. Абсолютная истина отличается от относительной наличием веры. Без веры нет ни одной абсолютной истины, пусть кто-нибудь попробует привести пример


Это потому, что они (истины) *воспринимаются* раздельно = самосущими.
Пример: Если обычного человека, указав ему на арбуз, спросить что это такое, он ответит арбуз. Но если арью (святого зрящего пустоту напрямую) и даже Будду, обладающего всеведением, указав на арбуз, спросить, что это такое, он ответит так же,  арбуз. Все ответят основываясь на воспринятом чувственно. Но в восприятии обычного человека проявленное в чувственном опыте возможно только в силу наличия самобытия воспринятого, в восприятии святого оно возможно исключительно в силу знания отсутствия такового.

----------


## Айвар

> _Абсолютная истина_ в буддийском смысле (т.е. парамартха дхармы), это например - глаз, видимое, зрительное сознание. Никакой веры для этого не требуется.


Если вы говорите о вИдении всего как есть, то на мой взгляд, это видение для простого смертного, еще не достигшего и не утвердившегося в таком вИдении, вполне допустимо как объект веры, конечно, конечно, если она подкреплена с его стороны практикой, и именно практикой гуру-йоги (веры, преданности).

А о вере в ее истинном будийском понимании этого слова весьма неплохо говорится в труде Гампопы ДРАГОЦЕННОЕ УКРАШЕНИЕ ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЯ, ПОДОБНОЕ ИСПОЛНЯЮЩЕЙ ЖЕЛАНИЯ ДРАГОЦЕННОСТИ
2 Глава




> Сказано также в ”Светильнике Драгоценности”:
> “Если есть вера в Победителя и в Учение Победителя,
> То есть вера и в деяния Сынов Будды.
> Если есть вера в наивысшее пробуждение,
> Возникают умы великих существ.” и т.д.
> Также если есть вера, то Будды-Победители являются пред лицом и дают учения.

----------


## Huandi

Шраддха это и вера, и доверие, и верность - кому что нравится.

----------


## Aleksey L.

ну что, может быть основные оппоненты попробуют подытожить, к чему же они пришли, наконец, каких мнений придерживаются? было бы любопытно "резюме" почитать

----------


## Huandi

> было бы любопытно "резюме" почитать


Что-то типа маловнятного рассуждения на полстраницы с неуместными вставками слова "вера"?

----------


## Нико

> _Абсолютная истина_ в буддийском смысле (т.е. парамартха дхармы), это например - глаз, видимое, зрительное сознание. Никакой веры для этого не требуется.


Ну вот... Приводишь людям определения из первоисточников, а они их даже не читают. И пишут: "Абсолютная истина -- это, например, глаз".  :Smilie: )))) Долго смеялась.

----------

Caddy (01.12.2009), Сергей Хос (01.12.2009), Тацумоку (01.12.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Деда рассказывал как-то что его земляк прочитав в сутрах что ничего "нет", начал пить и курить по-черному, говоря что все равно ничего нет и ни к чему хорошему это не привело.

----------


## Huandi

> Деда рассказывал как-то что его земляк прочитав в сутрах что ничего "нет", начал пить и курить по-черному, говоря что все равно ничего нет и ни к чему хорошему это не привело.


Вера без знания - зло!

----------

Доржик (01.12.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Но вера в Будду без знания еще не зло.

----------


## Pavel

> Верующий дурак всё что угодно может извратить (заставь дурака богу молиться...).


Согласно сутрам (слову Будды Готамы) не дурак способен на "все, что угодно", а лжец себе и другим.

----------


## Тацумоку

> Вера без знания - зло!


Да и одного знания тоже недостаточно:
_" Когда же глупец на свое несчастье овладеет знанием, оно уничтожает его удачливый жребий, разбивая ему голову.  Он может возжелать неподобающего ему положения и первенства среди бхикшу, и власти в монастырях, и почитания среди других родов."_ (Дхаммапада)
Потому что важны и вера, и знание, и добродетель:
_"С помощью веры, добродетели и энергии, самоуглубления и изучения дхаммы вы, вдумчивые, исполненные знания и безупречные в поведении, освободитесь от этого великого зла."_ (Дхаммапада)

----------

Доржик (01.12.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Т.е. ещё и гордыня зашкаливает?


Вы о чем? Про Дхаммападу? Да, там как раз про это.





> 72-74
> Only for his ruin
> does renown come to the fool.
> It ravages his bright fortune
> & rips his head     apart.
> 
> He would want unwarranted status,
> preeminence     among monks,
> authority       among monasteries,
> ...

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта

----------

Jani (01.12.2009), Нико (02.12.2009), Тацумоку (03.12.2009)

----------

